# NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2018



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2018-2019 Financial year! 

Good luck guys. 

Share your questions and details.

_PS. There is nothing called a *PRE-INVITE* guys. It's just a simple state nomination that can even be rejected! Kindly don't confuse people._


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as well...


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

EOI date: 3rd-Apr-18
190 point: 75
Code: 262112

Waiting for ITA


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Lets hope for the best. Though i am in stream 2 but you never know.
Be positive.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Lets hope for the best. Though i am in stream 2 but you never know.
> Be positive.


I don't know the backlog of invitations for your occupation, in any case, how about improving your PTE score? You'll have 75 pts easily if you improve your PTE.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum but have been reading the threads for a few weeks.
I am almost ready to submit my EOI pending the result of my practical skills assessment (this is compulsory for certain trades since April this year).
Unlike most of you I am not an ICT professional nor an accountant but an electrician. Is there anyone else out there applying with a similar background?

Cheers.


ANZSCO 341111 (Electrician)
PTE Apr 2018 - L80/R90/S90/W81 - 20 points
Skills assessment Jun 2018 - Result?
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 10 points
Total points - 70 (189) / 75 (190)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

I am in the same boat too.


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> I don't know the backlog of invitations for your occupation, in any case, how about improving your PTE score? You'll have 75 pts easily if you improve your PTE.


Yes i am planning to resit for PTE this month to see if i can get 79+, else i will rely on other states to open for my occupation.


----------



## cssrivathsan (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all!

I am a newbie to the forum but have been following the posts for a while. I am also in the same boat and waiting for ITA and hoping FY 2018-2019 brings us good news.

Good luck to everyone.

ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Skills assessment May 2018 - Positive
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points 
PTE May 2018 - S90/W90/R90/L90 - 20 points
EOI filed - May 30, 2018
Total points - 75 (189) / 80 (NSW 190)

Waiting for Invite - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Best wishes for ALL.
Hope this would be the last NSW thread that I am subscribing.

EOI date: 29th-JAN-18
190 point: 75
Code: 261313
English -10


Waiting for ITA


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Let's see what the new year has in store..


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

New FY, New Hopes!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Best wishes for ALL.
> Hope this would be the last NSW thread that I am subscribing.
> 
> EOI date: 29th-JAN-18
> ...


+1, Why don't you increase your English points to 20? with 85 points you'll be picked up in the 1st round in Jul...75 is still a great tally.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> +1, Why don't you increase your English points to 20? with 85 points you'll be picked up in the 1st round in Jul...75 is still a great tally.


Still trying man


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Best of Luck everyone, May we all get our invite soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully new FY will be good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully new FY will be good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: boss ...all the best to everyone who has filed EOIs and waiting for an invite in FY2018-19.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good luck, guys..But does anyone know when NSW will start issuing invites again?


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Best wishes for all.
EOI (190) - 15th Jun 2018 (NSW & VIC)
EOI (189) - 15th Jun 2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Good luck, guys..But does anyone know when NSW will start issuing invites again?




When they release their priority skilled occupation list. Last year it was in Sept. The year before it was in July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Victoria has there only portal where you can register and share details for 190 visa (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/)

Do we have anything similar to this for NSW?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rajakv3579 said:


> Victoria has there only portal where you can register and share details for 190 visa (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/)
> 
> Do we have anything similar to this for NSW?


You will need to go through skillselect and check the option NSW under 190 visa category and then await an invitation to apply (ITA). Once you get an ITA, you will need to provide supporting documents to prove your points. If your application is successful, you will get a nomination from NSW and simultaneously an invite from skillselect after which you can lodge your visa.

Hope this help.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

rajakv3579 said:


> Victoria has there only portal where you can register and share details for 190 visa (https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/)
> 
> Do we have anything similar to this for NSW?


You'll get the link in an email with the invitation, below excerpt from the website says that.

"Invitation for NSW nomination
If you are selected and invited to apply for NSW nomination you will:
- Receive an email invitation to the email address nominated in SkillSelect.
- *Receive a unique URL link to a secure online application form*"

The above text is from this website, https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...nominated-migration-190/inviting-you-to-apply


----------



## Shilded (Jun 19, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> You will need to go through skillselect and check the option NSW under 190 visa category and then await an invitation to apply (ITA). Once you get an ITA, you will need to provide supporting documents to prove your points. If your application is successful, you will get a nomination from NSW and simultaneously an invite from skillselect after which you can lodge your visa.
> 
> Hope this help.
> 
> ...


Submitted EOI for medical lab scientist May 21 2018
Total points 65 , onshore , but Medical Lab scientist is not there again, will this affect those who submitted earlier?


----------



## rajakv3579 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Shawn / Mahboob Mohammed,

Thanks for the quick reply. But as per the guidance provided at skillselect they recommended us to contact the state from whom we are seeking nomination. If below is true how should we contact NSW and register with our details.


"We recommend that you contact the state or territory government agency from whom you are seeking a nomination to discuss their nomination process and requirements.

Submit an expression of interest (EOI) through SkillSelect with details of your nominated occupation, skills and qualifications. SkillSelect will estimate a points score; if you score high enough, Australian state and territory government agencies will be able to view your EOI and decide if they want to nominate you."

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have filed my EOI under 190 for NSW state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite this year 
Points 
Age: 30 
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
PTE: 10
State Nomination: 5

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

rajakv3579 said:


> Hi Shawn / Mahboob Mohammed,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. But as per the guidance provided at skillselect they recommended us to contact the state from whom we are seeking nomination. If below is true how should we contact NSW and register with our details.
> 
> ...


NSW works differently, it is done through skillselect whereby you check the option to have NSW as your preferred state. If your points are high enough, you will get an ITA. You do not have to register with NSW on their website, etc.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Salam/ Namasta*



mahboob757 said:


> You'll get the link in an email with the invitation, below excerpt from the website says that.
> 
> "Invitation for NSW nomination
> If you are selected and invited to apply for NSW nomination you will:
> ...


Informative lane:


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

Hello Folks,
Sorry for my ignorance, actually I'm new, I have applied for a 189 EOI, as per this thread, NSW 190 is on hold and they are not inviting any new people.

Shall, I apply for EOI now? My preference is to wait for 189. But, to be on safe side, I am looking to apply...


ICT System Analyst 261112
75 + 5 Points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello Folks,
> Sorry for my ignorance, actually I'm new, I have applied for a 189 EOI, as per this thread, NSW 190 is on hold and they are not inviting any new people.
> 
> Shall, I apply for EOI now? My preference is to wait for 189. But, to be on safe side, I am looking to apply...
> ...


You cannot apply directly to NSW anyways
You have to go through the Skillselect route only

You can create a new EOI even now for NSW
They will have a look at it as and when they need fresh blood

Cheers


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I have filed my EOI under 190 for NSW state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite this year 
Points 
Age: 30 
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
PTE: 10
State Nomination: 5

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I have filed separate EOIs for NSW and Victoria. PFB the details:

Job Code: 261313
Points : 80
EOI date: 12 June 2018 for both NSW and VIC.

As I am not much aware of the invitation process for 190, can someone please tell me how profiles are picked for invites? Is it based on DOE and points only or other factors also play a role?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

I am awaiting ITA for NSW (190) for almost 8 months now. Just praying to god & preparing for PTE to improve the score.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

am212312412 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have filed separate EOIs for NSW and Victoria. PFB the details:
> 
> ...


How the profiles are picked up is a mystery 

Each member has his own theory 

But with 75 points, you need not worry much
Even if you don’t get sponsorship, you will surely get an invite under 189 in a few months
( I hope you have filed under 189 also )

Cheers


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

How about the chances for ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212 role???


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> How the profiles are picked up is a mystery
> 
> Each member has his own theory
> 
> ...




Yeah hoping to get that if the number of invites per round are increased. Unfortunately, I am left with only 6 more rounds before I loose 5 points because of age.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ankit Mehta said:


> I am awaiting ITA for NSW (190) for almost 8 months now. Just praying to god & preparing for PTE to improve the score.


We are in same boat bro..
Will appear in PTE soon.


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am also in the same boat..My points in July will be 80 for NSW 190 Visa..
Hope to get invite soon..


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Hopefully, year 2018-19 will solemnize unfulfilled dreams.


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

Subscribed to this thread.
Good luck everyone!

190 with 80 points


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Dear All,

I have a few questions regarding the State nominations -

1) I have submitted my EOI on 21st June to NSW(subclass 190) with 75+5 points. The job code I have applied for is 263212 ICT Support engineer. Now, this occupation is on the MLTSSL but not on NSW nominated occupation list. Do I have any chance to receive an invitation as I have a decent score?
2) If I want to submit nominations to other states too, do I have to create a separate EOI? Is there a additional cost I have to bear to apply to different states at the same time?
3) My consultant has not been very convincing with these points. 
Can anyone throw some light on these?

Thanks
3)


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the State nominations -
> 
> ...



1) 263212 ICT Support engineer is not on the MLTSSL but is on the STSOL. Whether you stand a chance or not highly depends on the needs of NSW at the time of selection.

2) Up to you. If your skill is in demand by other states, there is no harm in creating a separate EOI and following their application requirements. There is no additional cost in submitting an EOI. The additional costs will only be applicable if you apply to a state (which demands your skill) that requires you to pay a fee for your application.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

lilymay said:


> 1) 263212 ICT Support engineer is not on the MLTSSL but is on the STSOL. Whether you stand a chance or not highly depends on the needs of NSW at the time of selection.
> 
> 2) Up to you. If your skill is in demand by other states, there is no harm in creating a separate EOI and following their application requirements. There is no additional cost in submitting an EOI. The additional costs will only be applicable if you apply to a state (which demands your skill) that requires you to pay a fee for your application.


Hi, i was following the thread for some time but there is none in my job category i.e. 233214 structural engineer. I had EOI for NSW on 12th April with 65+5 points and waiting since then. It would be really helpful if anyone gives me an idea when can expect invite because i'll loose 10 points in coming Jan. really appreciate if you throw some light. Is my chance good or i should not keep hope?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hi guys, so in response to an email, NSW has responded that "the date of the next invitation round has not yet been determined, however it is unlikely to occur before August."


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

What are the chances of NSW or any other state granting 190 to someone who has no work experience and is applying after graduation in Australia. I currently have 70 points and am planning to apply for ACS assessment but I'd like to know whether 190 is an option for me. I'm planning to apply for my ACS assessment as developer programmer and my only other option to increase my points is NAATI and the dates for my language have been booked for next 6-7 months.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> What are the chances of NSW or any other state granting 190 to someone who has no work experience and is applying after graduation in Australia. I currently have 70 points and am planning to apply for ACS assessment but I'd like to know whether 190 is an option for me. I'm planning to apply for my ACS assessment as developer programmer and my only other option to increase my points is NAATI and the dates for my language have been booked for next 6-7 months.




They dont pay attention to your work experience specifically like Victoria. Your total points is the first criteria they look at. What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

foxes said:


> They dont pay attention to your work experience specifically like Victoria. Your total points is the first criteria they look at. What is your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Age-25
Education-20
PTE-20
Professional Year-5
__________________
Total-70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Hi guys, so in response to an email, NSW has responded that "the date of the next invitation round has not yet been determined, however it is unlikely to occur before August."


that's inline with their normal practice. There are no rounds for invites from NSW, they start inviting August/September for the past 3 years.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> msme_1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, so in response to an email, NSW has responded that "the date of the next invitation round has not yet been determined, however it is unlikely to occur before August."
> ...



Ok, I thought they did send invites in June in 2016-17 f.y.


----------



## ragurajesh (Apr 28, 2018)

Did any one knows that Australia government is going to increase the base points from 60 to 65? Is it true?

I came to know from the below news


https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hange-points-system-general-skilled-migration


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear fellows, I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

downUnderTheHood said:


> Age-25
> 
> Education-20
> 
> ...




The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Learn more here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows, I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..


If you have not received your pre-invites and lodged your visa application, then yes your EOI will be deleted after 1 Jul 2018. I am afraid only those who have already lodged visa application will not be affected. Sorry for you 

However I am not entirely sure this is confirmed. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> If you have not received your pre-invites and lodged your visa application, then yes your EOI will be deleted after 1 Jul 2018. I am afraid only those who have already lodged visa application will not be affected. Sorry for you
> 
> However I am not entirely sure this is confirmed. Please correct me if I am wrong.


Close, but no cigar

"5. The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018."

So if you have an ITA with 60 points already, you are safe, assuming you lodge within 60 days (or whatever is indicated on your ITA) - even if that is after 1 July 2018. 

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > msme_1988 said:
> ...




So we wait till August 2018 then ??


----------



## mavericksoul (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello All, 

Waiting for invite here as well. 
Visa Category: 190 NSW
Job Code: 261111 ICT BA 
DOE: 26/4/2018
Total points: 70 + 5 (SS)
Breakup: Age - 30
PTE: 20
Partner: 5
Education: 15


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Close, but no cigar
> 
> "5. The instrument preserves the pool and pass mark from the previous instrument for all visa applications for the above visas made before, on or after 1 July 2018 in response to an invitation given by the Minister before 1 July 2018."
> 
> ...


What is ACWA app (fast track)?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

indman100 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Close, but no cigar
> ...


Australian Community Workers Association they assess a few anzsco codes that were originally with vetassess, and seem to be slowly building up their migration services related capacity. 

Fast track with them is 4-5 weeks (normal processing is 8-10)


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2018-2019 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat for IA(70+5) points...don't know if there are any hopes from NSW at 75


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Has anyone received a state nomination today since the beginning of the new FY? 

Waiting on the state nomination here as well! Submitted my EOI last 1st June so hopeful that the new month and FY will bring some good news of a state nomination and ITA. 

I have 80+5 points, ANZSCO 225113. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Has anyone received a state nomination today since the beginning of the new FY?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NSW has not officially started their 190 program again since they stopped last month. Hopefully soon they will commence the 190 program!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

foxes said:


> NSW has not officially started their 190 program again since they stopped last month. Hopefully soon they will commence the 190 program!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response! how are you able to know that new invitations are being sent out? Is it only through Immi tracker?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> Thanks for the response! how are you able to know that new invitations are being sent out? Is it only through Immi tracker?




Either through immitracker or people will post their invitation here in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Marsaj said:


> I am in the same boat for IA(70+5) points...don't know if there are any hopes from NSW at 75


What are your points breakup buddy? and DOE?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amey said:


> Dear fellows, I applied 190 visa application in the month of april with 60pts including vic nomination. Will these new changes effect on my visa grant?? Please only genuine reply..




Seems like yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
> ...




Overall points is a key factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithkumar123 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi guys, New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria? Will I get an invite in next 8 months? After that, I may not be eligible due to the age factor. 

261111 - ICT BA
65 points. 
Claiming for 190 visa (65+5)
EOI submitted - 25/06/2018 
PTE - 10 points.


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Can some one tell me when is the New NSW Skilled Occupation list expected ? FY18-FY19?

Regards 

Mansi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajithkumar123 said:


> Hi guys, New to this forum. Need your suggestions, please.
> What are the possibilities to get a pre-invite either from NSW or Victoria? Will I get an invite in next 8 months? After that, I may not be eligible due to the age factor.
> 
> 261111 - ICT BA
> ...




As of now, you need 75+5 to have a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can some one tell me when is the New NSW Skilled Occupation list expected ? FY18-FY19?
> 
> ...




Usually they publish it from the end of July to the end of August 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Usually they publish it from the end of July to the end of August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey! Can you please tell if management accountant safe occupation to apply for NSW state sponsorship? , i mean we are not expecting it to be removed from the list ? My brother wants to apply and he is turning 40 in Dec which means he will loose 10 points when he turns 40, we are planning to apply now so that the paperwork is all complete when NSW opens for this year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mansikhanna83 said:


> Thanks Andrey! Can you please tell if management accountant safe occupation to apply for NSW state sponsorship? , i mean we are not expecting it to be removed from the list ? My brother wants to apply and he is turning 40 in Dec which means he will loose 10 points when he turns 40, we are planning to apply now so that the paperwork is all complete when NSW opens for this year




Thats hard one to guess, many talk about man. Accountant being removed, but we never know until they publish the actual list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category? 

Following are my stats:


ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
> Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category?
> 
> Following are my stats:
> ...




At this stage no one can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

75+5? I was told it's 75 points with 20 in English for nsw


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, can anyone shed light on NSW state sponsorship for 511112 Project Administrator 2018? Applied EOI with 65+5 points on 28/6/2018. Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> It's been really a long waiting that I've been through.
> Can Anyone suggest as per present scenario, when can I expect an invite in 189 or 190 visa category?
> 
> Following are my stats:
> ...


Facts :
In 2018 all 189 and 190 invites are @ 75 points and plus. 189 with 70 points waitlisted from last year. You must evaluate your wait time on stats.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Facts :
> In 2018 all 189 and 190 invites are @ 75 points and plus. 189 with 70 points waitlisted from last year. You must evaluate your wait time on stats.


Wrong. I have seen 190 invites with 65 points only.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Facts :
> ...


In 2018 you have seen 190 invites with 65 points against which code??


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

himsrj said:


> In 2018 you have seen 190 invites with 65 points against which code??


I don't know about the code. But here on this forum I read somebody mentioned he got invite with 65 points.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> babajee said:
> 
> 
> > himsrj said:
> ...


It depends on the state. Eg ACT doesn't competitively rank, just invites on a first come first served basis if you meet their nomination criteria and the minimum DHA points criteria - which was 60.

Edit:
Just realised this is a NSW specific thread - my bad.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > In 2018 you have seen 190 invites with 65 points against which code??
> ...


I am pretty sure that @ 65 no one has got invite in 2018. 
Plz share any link or details you have of anybody getting invite for 190 @ 65 in 2018.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone shed light on NSW state sponsorship for 511112 Project Administrator 2018? Applied EOI with 65+5 points on 28/6/2018. Thanks




I think its not on stream 1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babajee said:


> I don't know about the code. But here on this forum I read somebody mentioned he got invite with 65 points.




It highly depends in the anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Could you guide me how can check for sure if its on stream 1 or not? If its not then what is the probability? Many thanks


----------



## J. K (Jun 14, 2018)

Im motor mechanic and I have 60 INDIVIDUAL POINTS, 190-60+5=65, 489-60+10=70, what are my chances for nsw 190 and 489 invite


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.. Could you guide me how can check for sure if its on stream 1 or not? If its not then what is the probability?
Many thanks


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

himsrj said:


> In 2018 you have seen 190 invites with 65 points against which code??


For 190 it really depends on your ANZSCO. You can check immitracker and see for yourself but my code (341111 - Electrician) had several invitations this year with 55+5.
Also plenty for other professions in high demand that can't normally get an invite for 189 due to low points (plenty of nurses with 60/65 points).

Trades in general get invites with the minimum number of points (welders, motor mechanics, carpenters, chefs, plumbers, etc.) so the change to make 65 the minimum really affects them.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

J. K said:


> Im motor mechanic and I have 60 INDIVIDUAL POINTS, 190-60+5=65, 489-60+10=70, what are my chances for nsw 190 and 489 invite


You have great chances if you apply for 190 in NSW. Trades usually get invited very quickly and motor mechanics are in high demand.


----------



## hariprakash (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all,

What is chance of NSW state nomination for 75 point for software engineer(261313).

Sub-class: 190 (NSW)
Occupation: ANZSCO 261313
Points: 70 + 5 
Age:30
Edu: 15
PTE: 10
Exp in India: 5
Exp in Aus: 10
Statenomination:5
EOI applied: 07th June 2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Could you guide me how can check for sure if its on stream 1 or not? If its not then what is the probability? Many thanks






saifyusuf said:


> Thanks for the reply.. Could you guide me how can check for sure if its on stream 1 or not? If its not then what is the probability?
> Many thanks




If your occupation is on the NSW Skilled Priority List, then you belong to Stream 1; else Stream 2.

“Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.”

Stream 2 invitation is highly unpredictable.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Any idea what would be the waiting chances for ICT Support Engineer 263212 for this financial year 2018-19

EOI - NSW
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
State Nomination : 5 points

Total: 70 Points

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.


----------



## rocker086 (Jun 9, 2017)

Did anyone get an invite with 65+5 for 190 NSW in the past?


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello everyone is there any chance for invitation 233211 civil engineer eoi lodge April 9, 2018/ Pte score 10 proficient/ 189/65 190/70 nsw then 489/75 still hoping 🙏 godbless all


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

j.rahul086 said:


> Did anyone get an invite with 65+5 for 190 NSW in the past?




Many. But how far is past and for which occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Any chances of getting an invite in July/August?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Any chances of getting an invite in July/August?




You have high chance to get invited. However NSW hasn’t started their 190 program for this financial year. Last year they started in September. Let’s hope they start earlier this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> You have high chance to get invited. However NSW hasn’t started their 190 program for this financial year. Last year they started in September. Let’s hope they start earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we expect for 65 point holders?
261312 - Developer Programmer

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Can we expect for 65 point holders?
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




With recent trend, it is impossible. Let’s see how the first 189 round goes and we can have better estimation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> With recent trend, it is impossible. Let’s see how the first 189 round goes and we can have better estimation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about for 70 points (including SS). By this October I will reach 70 points. Is it worth waiting?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello everyone is there any chance for invitation 233211 civil engineer eoi lodge April 9, 2018/ Pte score 10 proficient/ 189/65 190/70 nsw then 489/75 still hoping 🙏 godbless all


Civil engineer is not on the occupation list of 489 in nws. Is your sc489 state nomination in NSW or other state?


----------



## MarshallTank (Jul 5, 2018)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello everyone is there any chance for invitation 233211 civil engineer eoi lodge April 9, 2018/ Pte score 10 proficient/ 189/65 190/70 nsw then 489/75 still hoping 🙏 godbless all


Is your sc489 eoi in NSW or other state? Because I know that civil engineer is not in the occupation list of NSW 489


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> What about for 70 points (including SS). By this October I will reach 70 points. Is it worth waiting?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




Have you maxed your points? If you haven’t already, it’s better to do so rather than just waiting.

I can’t really tell if it’s worth waiting or not because I don’t know what your circumstance is. Do you have better option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

I would like to know about my chances with 70 points (including state nomination) for NSW for the job code 263212 ICT Support Engineer


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> Have you maxed your points? If you haven’t already, it’s better to do so rather than just waiting.
> 
> I can’t really tell if it’s worth waiting or not because I don’t know what your circumstance is. Do you have better option?
> 
> ...


I will get 5 points for my experience which leads to 70 points.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> I will get 5 points for my experience which leads to 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




That’s good but meanwhile try to get 20 points for English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> That’s good but meanwhile try to get 20 points for English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am planning to take PTE again but heard that Pearson made it tough in recent days.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## praryushsinha85 (Jul 5, 2018)

Friends, i have applied my EOI on 2nd July 2018 at NSW for 190 visa under Computer Network and Systems Engineer with total 60+5 points. Age -25, Education - 15, Overseas exp - 5, Australia Exp - 5, PTE - 10, State Nomination - 5. After 8 months i’ll complete my 3 yeras of exp in Australia and claim 5 more points. What are my chances to get an invitation from NSW. Your response and feedback is appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello everyone is there any chance for invitation 233211 civil engineer eoi lodge April 9, 2018/ Pte score 10 proficient/ 189/65 190/70 nsw then 489/75 still hoping 🙏 godbless all




With 70+5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsundarraman said:


> Any chances of getting an invite in July/August?




Nsw tends to invite in August September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

praryushsinha85 said:


> Friends, i have applied my EOI on 2nd July 2018 at NSW for 190 visa under Computer Network and Systems Engineer with total 60+5 points. Age -25, Education - 15, Overseas exp - 5, Australia Exp - 5, PTE - 10, State Nomination - 5. After 8 months i’ll complete my 3 yeras of exp in Australia and claim 5 more points. What are my chances to get an invitation from NSW. Your response and feedback is appreciated.




It’s impossible to get invited with 60+5 points. Don’t just wait for 8 months as things may change in the future. Try to get 20 points for PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello sir only 65+5 civil engineer 233211.
Thank you 😀


----------



## charmingvijay (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi All, I am a newbie to this forum and myself too in the waiting list of EOI filed on 21-Jun. 

233512- EA (Mech. Engr. with 11 years of Exp.)

Age: 30
Exp: 15
Edu: 15
PTE: 10

Total Points - 70

Looking eagerly for the invitation for Visa 189.. Does any1 know when the slots for this new FY will be opened..?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ugandar123 said:


> Can we expect for 65 point holders?
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

charmingvijay said:


> Hi All, I am a newbie to this forum and myself too in the waiting list of EOI filed on 21-Jun.
> 
> 233512- EA (Mech. Engr. with 11 years of Exp.)
> 
> ...




Invites occur fortnightly, current cut off beginning of April, depending on number of invites cut off will move slow or fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

*Which state should I choose for 190*

HI Everyone,
Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 categories with 80 points.
What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
Here are my details:

261313: software engg:
EOI Update ( 189 points: 75, 190 points: 80[Queensland]):4/07/2018:fingerscrossed:
PTE score:: s w r l: 90 87 89 82.[5th attempt]:4/07/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes I am planning to take PTE again but heard that Pearson made it tough in recent days.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




No, its daily rumour for the past 3 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 categories with 80 points.
> 
> ...




Try NSW and VIC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 categories with 80 points.
> 
> ...




Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello sir only 65+5 civil engineer 233211.
> Thank you 😀


According to immitracker the last Civil engineer with 65+5 to be invited by NSW was in January 2018. There were many EOIs with the same number of points but that was the only one with 20 points for English ability. When candidates have the same total points that is the deciding factor so I would advise preparing for the PTE to get those extra 10 points you are missing. That would put you on 75 for the 189 which would get you invited pretty quickly.

If you are willing to consider another state Queensland invited Civil engineers with 55+5 in May 2018, South Australia did with 65+5 in April and Victoria with 65+5 in February.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> According to immitracker the last Civil engineer with 65+5 to be invited by NSW was in January 2018. There were many EOIs with the same number of points but that was the only one with 20 points for English ability. When candidates have the same total points that is the deciding factor so I would advise preparing for the PTE to get those extra 10 points you are missing. That would put you on 75 for the 189 which would get you invited pretty quickly.
> 
> If you are willing to consider another state Queensland invited Civil engineers with 55+5 in May 2018, South Australia did with 65+5 in April and Victoria with 65+5 in February.



100% agree.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No, its daily rumour for the past 3 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha..☺☺

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> Try NSW and VIC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea when next round for 189 is supposed to happen?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nikhil kumar said:


> Any idea when next round for 189 is supposed to happen?




Next Wednesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 categories with 80 points.
> What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
> Here are my details:
> ...


congrats and good luck.


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

I would like to know about my chances with 70 points (including state nomination) for NSW for the job code 263212 ICT Support Engineer


----------



## Ghaz (Jul 6, 2018)

Ict Security Specialist Field

Hello friends,
I have submitted my EOI in December for ICT security specialist field with 65 points. I am worried because no update in July regarding invitation trend. Any chance to get invitation soon or should I go for 8 each band. So confused ☹ Is there anyone have any idea about this? Please give me advice 😕


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghaz said:


> Ict Security Specialist Field
> 
> Hello friends,
> I have submitted my EOI in December for ICT security specialist field with 65 points. I am worried because no update in July regarding invitation trend. Any chance to get invitation soon or should I go for 8 each band. So confused ☹ Is there anyone have any idea about this? Please give me advice 😕


try for 8+ in each category of IELTS or 79+ in PTE


----------



## Ghaz (Jul 6, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Ghaz said:
> 
> 
> > Ict Security Specialist Field
> ...


Thanks dear. I will try for 79+ in PTE. It means there are very less chances to get invitation in this field with 65 points ☹


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Shankappu1986 said:


> I would like to know about my chances with 70 points (including state nomination) for NSW for the job code 263212 ICT Support Engineer


What's your PTE score? 79+ in each, if not, try to get it. Will make it so much easier for you.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

HI, Any chances of 190 SS for 65+5=70 pts for 261313 Software engg ??
Have applied for NSW and VIC.
TIA.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

--------


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

arnolds said:


> HI, Any chances of 190 SS for 65+5=70 pts for 261313 Software engg ??
> Have applied for NSW and VIC.
> TIA.


Do you've 79+ in each in PTE? If not, please try for that.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone waiting for 190(NSW) invitation with 70+5 Points with PTE 20? (SE 261313)

From immitracker, I couldn't see any invites for 70+5 points after February. 

Just to estimate the timeline, If NSW re-opens end of July, How long will it take to get invitation? 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone waiting for 190(NSW) invitation with 70+5 Points with PTE 20? (SE 261313)
> 
> ...


No one can predict State Nominations because DHA does not publish the results as the 189 invitation rounds. Immitracker is just one source where folks go in and voluntarily insert their case. The actual number of cases waiting for a state nomination/invite may be much larger IMO. I don't think NSW has started to send nomination emails yet for FY2018-19. The only thing we can do is to wait and watch when they re-open their intake. 

Unlike the 189 invite, NSW looks at a lot of parameters to make an informed decision and it differs case to case. Check here if you are eligible: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> No one can predict State Nominations because DHA does not publish the results as the 189 invitation rounds. Immitracker is just one source where folks go in and voluntarily insert their case. The actual number of cases waiting for a state nomination/invite may be much larger IMO. I don't think NSW has started to send nomination emails yet for FY2018-19. The only thing we can do is to wait and watch when they re-open their intake.
> 
> Unlike the 189 invite, NSW looks at a lot of parameters to make an informed decision and it differs case to case. Check here if you are eligible: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


Hi,

I am also in the same boat. 70+5 (261313).

Waiting from March 18 for NSW and VIC.

PTE 20 
WE 10
Qualification 15
Age 25

Hope the number increases from 300 from july.

Regards,
Rakhesh Rajan


----------



## rakheshrajan (Apr 21, 2018)

Is there a common WhatsApp group please?


----------



## arrieshc (Mar 12, 2017)

Is there a WhatsApp group for Developer Programmer?. Kindly let know, would like to get added


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

even i haven't receive any invitation yet.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> even i haven't receive any invitation yet.


How about you try for 79+ in each module in PTE, Ankit. That'll make it so much easier for you.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

awaiting...hope this wednesday we get some gud news..


189: 75 points
190 :80 points ( nsw ss)

updated eoi june 20th...

hoping to recieve NSW SS pre invite atleast


----------



## Kiloje (Jul 8, 2018)

My friends i am new here i want to do the skill select form for nsw, i am on about 70 points anf hoping to add 5 points from nsw, as i await acs result in the next 2 weeks, my question is can i register now on skill select to nsw, i have 89 in pte already? Occupation is ict business analyst. Thank you.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kiloje said:


> My friends i am new here i want to do the skill select form for nsw, i am on about 70 points anf hoping to add 5 points from nsw, as i await acs result in the next 2 weeks, my question is can i register now on skill select to nsw, i have 89 in pte already? Occupation is ict business analyst. Thank you.


You can start filling out the Skillselect form but you can't submit your EOI until you have your ACS result.


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Agent or DIY*

Hello!

Did any of you guys lodge your EOI and state nomination on your own or did you get an agent?

Thank you,
Michelle


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did any of you guys lodge your EOI and state nomination on your own or did you get an agent?
> 
> ...


Only a handful of members here have gone through agents

Most have applied directly

Cheers


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Only a handful of members here have gone through agents
> 
> Most have applied directly
> 
> Cheers


That's great to hear! Once I have finished my EOI, how do I apply for stream 2?

I'm just waiting for my Skills Assessment then I will do my EOI. I'm looking for more information on how to do the stream 2 application.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did any of you guys lodge your EOI and state nomination on your own or did you get an agent?
> 
> ...


I did it with my partner's help. She went through the process some time ago so she knew what to do. She didn't use an agent at the time either but relied on advice from the forum.


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I did it with my partner's help. She went through the process some time ago so she knew what to do. She didn't use an agent at the time either but relied on advice from the forum.


Ok, thank you! I'll read more through these threads.


----------



## ar.nilu6 (Jul 7, 2018)

I got an invitation for 489 from nsw on 0th July. I am surprised why there are no updates anywhere about 04th July invitation round results.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

islandgirl29 said:


> Ok, thank you! I'll read more through these threads.


In case you haven't already, these are a great place to start:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

Many thanks!


----------



## sanjayskulkarni (Jul 19, 2017)

Awaiting Invite, below are my details:

ICT Security Specialist (262112)

Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20 (PTE-A)
Experience: 5


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as well...


----------



## labhsingh750 (May 31, 2018)

Please share the category and points break up. Which region sent you the invite?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats,*

Please can anyone confirm the latest status of *ITA* for NSW or any other state.


ANZSCO: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer 
Engineers Australia : +ve (01 09 2017)
IELTS: 0 Points (Over All Band 6.5 Band: L:7,R:6,W:6 & S:7.5)
Total Points:55 points
EOI - NSW 190(55+5 SS points) 60 points
Invitation: ...


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Eligible point is 65 from this fiscal year.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Eligible point is 65 from this fiscal year.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


________________________________________________________

Yes, its for points including partner as its standard set by Skill Select. 


"From 1 July 2018: "*the pass mark for points tested visas will be 65 points to claim points for skilled partner*"


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> ________________________________________________________
> 
> Yes, its for points including partner as its standard set by Skill Select.
> 
> ...


No, you need 65 points (60+5) or more to qualify for a State Sponsorship (190), or the general skilled migration (189) from FY 2018-19 starting Jul 2018. See attached









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat23 (Jul 9, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Best wishes for ALL.
> Hope this would be the last NSW thread that I am subscribing.
> 
> EOI date: 29th-JAN-18
> ...


@kasuntharaka Good Luck... Please do notify me when you get an invite..
I am also in same boat but EOI on May 4th 2018 with 75 (70+5) Points... Not sure still how long I have to wait .


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> No, you need 65 points (60+5) or more to qualify for a State Sponsorship (190), or the general skilled migration (189) from FY 2018-19 starting Jul 2018. See attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## praryushsinha85 (Jul 5, 2018)

foxes said:


> praryushsinha85 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends, i have applied my EOI on 2nd July 2018 at NSW for 190 visa under Computer Network and Systems Engineer with total 60+5 points. Age -25, Education - 15, Overseas exp - 5, Australia Exp - 5, PTE - 10, State Nomination - 5. After 8 months i’ll complete my 3 yeras of exp in Australia and claim 5 more points. What are my chances to get an invitation from NSW. Your response and feedback is appreciated.
> ...


Thank you friend. Will try to score 79 in each section in PTE. But it is tough


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Thats a great advice Mahboob. Probably, thats the only way out. I shall try PTE to achieve 79+


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello mates
How about 65+5 for nsw 190 my husband lodge april 9, 2018 then he lodge again another eoi victoria 190 July 8, 2018. 
Is there any chance for invitation civil engineer 233211 and we are willing to wait ofcourse. Lastly he apply also for 489 for last option 65+10ss. 
For pte score my husband only have additional 10pts so proficient.
Attempt 5x but he’s having hard time to get 20pts superior.

I hope we can get invite even our score is not too high for 190 or 489.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

praryushsinha85 said:


> Thank you friend. Will try to score 79 in each section in PTE. But it is tough


With due persistency you can, it may take learning and effort, but a lot of people achieve that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PandaBelle said:


> Hello mates
> How about 65+5 for nsw 190 my husband lodge april 9, 2018 then he lodge again another eoi victoria 190 July 8, 2018.
> Is there any chance for invitation civil engineer 233211 and we are willing to wait ofcourse. Lastly he apply also for 489 for last option 65+10ss.
> For pte score my husband only have additional 10pts so proficient.
> ...


65+5 i am afraid as of last FY trend wasn't really enough... so... maybe need higher points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjayskulkarni said:


> Awaiting Invite, below are my details:
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 
> ...


good luck


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> good luck


HI, Would you be able to advise probability of NSW ITA with 75 points for ICT Support engineer (263212) with 20 in English. EOI sent last week. (Includes spouse points who also scored 79+ in PTE)
Is there any chance for Vic to nominate?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indman100 said:


> HI, Would you be able to advise probability of NSW ITA with 75 points for ICT Support engineer (263212) with 20 in English. EOI sent last week. (Includes spouse points who also scored 79+ in PTE)
> Is there any chance for Vic to nominate?


We first need to see what NSW will put in their stream 1 and 2... then identify the trend, right now it is hard to say really... but you have a high score if any of the two states will consider your anzsco then you have a very high chance of being invited, very high!


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> We first need to see what NSW will put in their stream 1 and 2... then identify the trend, right now it is hard to say really... but you have a high score if any of the two states will consider your anzsco then you have a very high chance of being invited, very high!


ANy idea when Vic puts out their list for occupation? I believe NSW comes out with its list in Aug.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indman100 said:


> ANy idea when Vic puts out their list for occupation? I believe NSW comes out with its list in Aug.


NSW: Usually from June to September, most usual being July... 

Vic - not sure.


----------



## ashleyashleyashley (Mar 10, 2017)

261313 Software Enginner
70+5 points
EOI 9th of July 2018

When can i expect an invite?


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Do you guys think that Accountant will become onshore only for 190 and requires relevant work experience to apply. I see other states which sponsor Accountant also got similar requirements this year, was this the same case last year or a new policy?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Thats a great advice Mahboob. Probably, thats the only way out. I shall try PTE to achieve 79+


Hi,

Have you applied for Cnada ?
You have CLB 9


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

praryushsinha85 said:


> Friends, i have applied my EOI on 2nd July 2018 at NSW for 190 visa under Computer Network and Systems Engineer with total 60+5 points. Age -25, Education - 15, Overseas exp - 5, Australia Exp - 5, PTE - 10, State Nomination - 5. After 8 months i’ll complete my 3 yeras of exp in Australia and claim 5 more points. What are my chances to get an invitation from NSW. Your response and feedback is appreciated.


Try getting a better PTE score. Getting a score of 75 puts you in a much better place


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> 261313 Software Enginner
> 70+5 points
> EOI 9th of July 2018
> 
> When can i expect an invite?




Im waiting since 30 th JAN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ashleyashleyashley said:


> 261313 Software Enginner
> 70+5 points
> EOI 9th of July 2018
> 
> When can i expect an invite?


based on the last FY trend, not soon, unless something changes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Try getting a better PTE score. Getting a score of 75 puts you in a much better place


an invitable positon.


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Quick Question to the experts: 

Points are just need for initial sponsorship invite or are required till state accepts a person’s application?

DOE (NSW): 12-06-2018
DOE (VIC) :12-06-2018

I will be loosing 5 points soon due to Age.

Also, do i need to apply separately on state websites apart from the EOI submitted on Skillselect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

am212312412 said:


> Quick Question to the experts:
> 
> Points are just need for initial sponsorship invite or are required till state accepts a person’s application?
> 
> ...




I think you need to be at certain age bracket until you get 189/190 ITA. For 190, it means when you get state approval or the invitation to apply for visa. For NSW, once you get initial invite from the state, you can ask them to expedite your application if you are losing points soon due to age.

For NSW, you don’t need to apply anywhere else. I think generally VIC is the same. However, I once read that if you have valid job offer in VIC, you can apply directly to them. I’m not familiar with VIC, but this information is available on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

After waiting for 8 months for Australian ITA which eventually didnt come, i have finally applied for Canada Express Entry with 434 points. But, the current cut off is above 440 and have to wait for Canadian ITA as well.

Nevertheless, i have started working on PTE to improve my score to 79+ in each module as getting 8.0 band in each module in IELTS is a tough ask.

Lets pray to god and put our best effort.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Please anyone here can let me know when I can expect an Invite for 190 NSW and 190 Vic, I have filed EOI on 26 June 2018 for anzsco code 261313 Software Engineer

Points below
Experience: 5 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Partner Skill: 5 points
PTE : 10 points

Total 65
190 State sponsored 65 + 5 = 70 points
I checked on Victoria newly published list 

here its mentioned 3 years work exp and 7 bands each IELTS which I fulfil as 65 + each in PTE.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please anyone here can let me know when I can expect an Invite for 190 NSW and 190 Vic, I have filed EOI on 26 June 2018 for anzsco code 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ...


You'll be in a much better position if you get 79+ in each module in PTE, that'll put you in 75 pointer group. Please work on that.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Im waiting since 30 th JAN
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please try to get 79+ in each in PTE, you'll be among the top of the list to get invite, if you've 80 points.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> You'll be in a much better position if you get 79+ in each module in PTE, that'll put you in 75 pointer group. Please work on that.


Thanks a lot. But any idea when they will start issuing invitation?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please anyone here can let me know when I can expect an Invite for 190 NSW and 190 Vic, I have filed EOI on 26 June 2018 for anzsco code 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ...


The invitations from NSW will probably restart in August. However, your chances of being invited are very low. There are plenty of applicants within your occupation with more points than you and even many with the same total points but better English score and more years of experience. Those things are looked at by the states so you might want to improve your PTE score to be in a better position.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Just a curiosity that if we don't get 79+ in PTE, state sponsorship is hard to come?

Thanks


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a curiosity that if we don't get 79+ in PTE, state sponsorship is hard to come?
> 
> Thanks


 if you don't have superior English but if your occupation is on new priority list and you have sufficient ttotal points you may get invite.

If your occupation is not on priority list and you have superior English and you have minimum of 75 points you could be invited but lesser chance than above.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

What are the chances of receiving a pre-invite from NSW and VIC for my below timelines:

Code 261112 | Systems Analyst
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Degree: 15 points
Experience: 5 points
State: 5 points
Total: 75 points
EOI: 4 June 2018 | 190 NSW and 190 VIC

Thanks,
Shekhar


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

shekharghosh7 said:


> What are the chances of receiving a pre-invite from NSW and VIC for my below timelines:
> 
> Code 261112 | Systems Analyst
> Age: 30 points
> ...




Fair chance. Since you got superior English your chance is high. May be within 2 mnths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Gud chance. You’ll be invited within nxt couple of invitation sets issued by NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Kasun.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Thanks Kasun.




Sorry, if I misguided you. I thought you got 10 for XP. 
Your chances are not that much high since you got 70+5. 
But since you got superior English you stand a fair chance frm NSW. Most probably within nxt couple of months. But if they speed up, sooner than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Sorry, if I misguided you. I thought you got 10 for XP.
> Your chances are not that much high since you got 70+5.
> But since you got superior English you stand a fair chance frm NSW. Most probably within nxt couple of months. But if they speed up, sooner than that.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kasun. Hoping for something soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

indman100 said:


> if you don't have superior English but if your occupation is on new priority list and you have sufficient ttotal points you may get invite.
> 
> If your occupation is not on priority list and you have superior English and you have minimum of 75 points you could be invited but lesser chance than above.


Thank you very much for the information. Very much appreciated. Can you please let me know where to check about the priority list. I have very less information about 190.

Thanks,


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

HI Expats,

If anyone confirm the 65 points status for *ANZSCO 263311*. 

Thanks


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ankit Mehta said:


> After waiting for 8 months for Australian ITA which eventually didnt come, i have finally applied for Canada Express Entry with 434 points. But, the current cut off is above 440 and have to wait for Canadian ITA as well.
> 
> Nevertheless, i have started working on PTE to improve my score to 79+ in each module as getting 8.0 band in each module in IELTS is a tough ask.
> 
> Lets pray to god and put our best effort.


I am doing same.
I have 432 and current CRS is 440 so hoping it might come down.
Because 3 month before it was at 455 or 460.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ANZC 233914 - SC189 - 70 Points, SC190 NSW - 75 Points*

Hey Guys,

How soon do you reckon I can expect the invite with the following details, once the invitations start again?

233914 Engineering Technologist
SC189 - 70 Points
SC190 - 75 Points (NSW)
PTE - 90 in all 04 bands
EOI: 13.05.2018


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

soban29 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




State invitation is difficult to predict as it doesn’t have round concept like 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

foxes said:


> State invitation is difficult to predict as it doesn’t have round concept like 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could've told me that on the other thread. 

:focus: Let's hope for the best.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manoj321 (Jul 11, 2018)

I submitted EOI for NSW visa type 190 in sept 2017 for software tester. Points: 60+5 with superior PTE. How long would be the wait? Can anyone please let me know. Also as FY 2018 2019 started this month, any insights on when would NSW start sending out state sponsorships?1


----------



## sharat23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello Ankit,
Good luck for you. Hope you will get ITA from NSW or Canada soon. 
Just a quick check, how did you come to know that Victoria Application is rejected??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Manoj321 said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW visa type 190 in sept 2017 for software tester. Points: 60+5 with superior PTE. How long would be the wait? Can anyone please let me know. Also as FY 2018 2019 started this month, any insights on when would NSW start sending out state sponsorships?1


Software tester is not on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List 2017/18, hence Stream 2.

Quoted from NSW website "Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand."
(https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible)

It is impossible to predict Stream 2 invitation.

For your second query, NSW hasn't started their 190 program. I guess they should start it by next month at earliest. Last year, they started in September.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

sharat23 said:


> Hello Ankit,
> Good luck for you. Hope you will get ITA from NSW or Canada soon.
> Just a quick check, how did you come to know that Victoria Application is rejected??


I got a mail from Victorian Authority through my agent.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> I am doing same.
> I have 432 and current CRS is 440 so hoping it might come down.
> Because 3 month before it was at 455 or 460.


Lets hope for the best while preparing for the worst.

Do you have any idea about Queensland RPEQ process?


----------



## rabeeel (Nov 27, 2017)

My Points are as below:

65(base points) +5(State Points) = 70 for NSW state sponsorship

CODE: 261313(Software Engineering)

EOI lodging date: 21-June-2018

Can anyone guide me till when invitation can be expected. any tentative pattern for pre visa/visa invitation on my points.

Thanks in advance

-RABEEL


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rabeeel said:


> My Points are as below:
> 
> 65(base points) +5(State Points) = 70 for NSW state sponsorship
> 
> ...


With current trend, it is not possible to get invited with 65 points. Even those with 70+5 points are still waiting since early this year.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

My points are below

70 points ( 25 Age + 15 degree + 10 IELTS + 20 Exp) +5(State Points) = 75 for NSW state sponsorship

CODE: 261313(Software Engineering)

EOI lodging date: 28-May-2018

I have full 20 points for experience which includes 3 years of Sydney experience on the same occupation. Will it increase my chance of getting NSW invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Muruganandam said:


> Hi,
> 
> My points are below
> 
> ...


Person who has 70 with 20 in English is given preference compared to you in case of NSW.. You are given preference when you are competing with a person having 70 with 10 in English and less experience.. 


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: 
Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)= 65 +5
189 : 65 19-Apr-2018
190 : 65+5 NSW 19-Apr-2018
5 more points by end of June 2018(Australian Exp)


----------



## shikhar456 (Sep 4, 2017)

*261312*

Hi Guys,

Very nervous with 70 + 5(state sponsporship) for 261312 developer programmer?

Lodged eoi 8th july?

Any updates on anyone getting invitations for this one?

Should I keep hope?


----------



## shikhar456 (Sep 4, 2017)

shikhar456 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very nervous with 70 + 5(state sponsporship) for 261312 developer programmer?
> 
> ...


this is 30(age) + 15(degree) + 5(aus study in WA) + 20(PTE).

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

shikhar456 said:


> this is 30(age) + 15(degree) + 5(aus study in WA) + 20(PTE).
> Any help would be really appreciated


What about 5 points for PY? Are you working on it?


----------



## shikhar456 (Sep 4, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> What about 5 points for PY? Are you working on it?


you mean 5 points for state sponsorship?

Yes all in all I have 75 points with state sponsorship. (with 20 points for PTE)

occupation is 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

shikhar456 said:


> you mean 5 points for state sponsorship?
> Yes all in all I have 75 points with state sponsorship. (with 20 points for PTE)
> occupation is 261312 - Developer Programmer


Nopes, I meant 5 points for Professional Year, as you've stated 5 points for Aus Study in WA. I assumed you did Masters in Aus and may be working on Professional Year which will give you 5 additional points. My assumption might've been wrong.


----------



## shikhar456 (Sep 4, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> shikhar456 said:
> 
> 
> > you mean 5 points for state sponsorship?
> ...


Pretty sure you dont get 5 points professional year until you do a 1 year course POST study for with it which I have not done

What are my chances with 75(20 pte) though?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

shikhar456 said:


> Pretty sure you dont get 5 points professional year until you do a 1 year course POST study for with it which I have not done
> What are my chances with 75(20 pte) though?


I don't know any better, I'm in the same boat (75 with 20 PTE and 5 State nomination). Fingers crossed, I've read someone saying NSW started inviting in Sept in 2018. Let's wait and watch.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum.

I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 18th May 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and my points break down is as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 5
PTE: 20

Can anyone please let me know when I can expect an invite for either 189 or 190?

I have gone through immitracker for both the concerned EOIs but the signs aren't very clear of when I might get an invite.

Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum.
> 
> I've submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW) on 18th May 2018 with 70 and 70 + 5 points respectively. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and my points break down is as follows:
> 
> ...




Given current scenario, I think 189 is going to take a while for you. They have to first clear up those with 75 people. And then people have been waiting since Sept 2017 with 70 points if I recall it correctly.

As in for 190, nobody can predict anything. NSW hasn’t even started their 190 program in this new financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

I read this on the how to apply fact sheet: If you are invited to apply, you must submit your NSW nomination application online within 14 days and pay the application fee. 

Assuming one has submitted NSW nomination application, what would happen if the visa expires after submitting the application? Will onshore applicants get a Bridging visa until the outcome of the application?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jshah said:


> I read this on the how to apply fact sheet: If you are invited to apply, you must submit your NSW nomination application online within 14 days and pay the application fee.
> 
> Assuming one has submitted NSW nomination application, what would happen if the visa expires after submitting the application? Will onshore applicants get a Bridging visa until the outcome of the application?


No bridging visa until you lodge your 190

But try letting NSW know that your current visa is expiring soon, other states have expedited processing in those cases


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No bridging visa until you lodge your 190
> 
> But try letting NSW know that your current visa is expiring soon, other states have expedited processing in those cases


thanks for your response mate!


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

When will NSW start its nominations?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shikhar456 said:


> you mean 5 points for state sponsorship?
> 
> Yes all in all I have 75 points with state sponsorship. (with 20 points for PTE)
> 
> occupation is 261312 - Developer Programmer


If trend continues, it may be just enough... if invites for SC189 will increase to 80... then it may not be enough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jshah said:


> I read this on the how to apply fact sheet: If you are invited to apply, you must submit your NSW nomination application online within 14 days and pay the application fee.
> 
> Assuming one has submitted NSW nomination application, what would happen if the visa expires after submitting the application? Will onshore applicants get a Bridging visa until the outcome of the application?



you can ask them to expedite processing, if it has an impact on your visa. Unless you have lodged a visa no bridging visa will be granted.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nshntkala4u said:


> When will NSW start its nominations?




Nobody knows for sure. Can be next month or even in September like last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoj321 (Jul 11, 2018)

Is it tough to get an NSW state nomination for software tester occupation with 65 points? Should i give up my hopes? It is 10 months since EOI submission. I heard the last cut off was 85 points.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> you can ask them to expedite processing, if it has an impact on your visa. Unless you have lodged a visa no bridging visa will be granted.


Thanks man, I currently have 80 points (2613) for NSW, do I stand a chance in the coming rounds?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jshah said:


> Thanks man, I currently have 80 points (2613) for NSW, do I stand a chance in the coming rounds?


I think yes. 80 is a high score.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> Given current scenario, I think 189 is going to take a while for you. They have to first clear up those with 75 people. And then people have been waiting since Sept 2017 with 70 points if I recall it correctly.
> 
> As in for 190, nobody can predict anything. NSW hasn’t even started their 190 program in this new financial year.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I have no hope for 189 ever since last round.

Only hope is that NSW starts inviting soon and invites generously. Otherwise, Australian dream is over for me.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Yeah. I have no hope for 189 ever since last round.
> 
> Only hope is that NSW starts inviting soon and invites generously. Otherwise, Australian dream is over for me.


if their quota will remain the same... and if they consider inviting not only the highest pointers as they have been doing past 2 years.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I haven't applied for NSW 190 yet. How long do you reckon it will take for the invite to come if I apply in a day or two?
261313
70 + 5 points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AliceNg (Nov 5, 2017)

Manoj321 said:


> Is it tough to get an NSW state nomination for software tester occupation with 65 points? Should i give up my hopes? It is 10 months since EOI submission. I heard the last cut off was 85 points.


Sorry but I don’t understand. If someone has 85 points including ss 5 point. This mean they have 80 points, but 189 visa only 75 points can get.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AliceNg said:


> Sorry but I don’t understand. If someone has 85 points including ss 5 point. This mean they have 80 points, but 189 visa only 75 points can get.


Software tester is not in MLTSSL list so he cannot apply under 189

He has to get SS only

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AliceNg said:


> Sorry but I don’t understand. If someone has 85 points including ss 5 point. This mean they have 80 points, but 189 visa only 75 points can get.


one can get as many points as he can possible qualify for... even 90 or more.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I haven't applied for NSW 190 yet. How long do you reckon it will take for the invite to come if I apply in a day or two?
> 261313
> 70 + 5 points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nobody knows for sure mate. They haven't even started their 190 program. Hopefully they are going to start inviting people soon. Last year they started in Sept


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Foxes.
I think they also follow the same process. High points and earliest DOE first right?


foxes said:


> Nobody knows for sure mate. They haven't even started their 190 program. Hopefully they are going to start inviting people soon. Last year they started in Sept


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Thanks Foxes.
> I think they also follow the same process. High points and earliest DOE first right?


Nope. They have their own criteria:

_taken from NSW website_
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi All, I am planning to do ACS assessment for my wife under the following job code 261112(System Analyst), Before proceeding i need expert advice. My wife had completed B.Tech in information technology and MBA in marketing and HR. My question is, do i need to show the MBA degree.She is currently working in IT field so her B.Tech Degree itself will be enough right? I am afraid whether ACS will deduct more than 2 years if i show the MBA Degree. in the ACS guideline document it is mentioned as"A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a
Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least
33%, all of which must be at post graduate level."


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

foxes said:


> Nope. They have their own criteria:
> 
> _taken from NSW website_
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> ...


In their criteria the first thing is Occupation. Last Year they issued invitations to all developer programmers with 65 (SS excluded) points till December 2017. Some applicants had 10 points for English and 15 for experience, whereas one of them had 20 points for English and zero for experience. They issued these invitations at very tough time when very high points were required for all other occupations.

I hope/wish developer programmers will again become their favorite occupation this year!!! so that I can get the invitation.......... wish full thinking + hope + some statistics + despair


----------



## Ghaz (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey Friends,

Any hope for 65 points in ICT security specialist to get invitation in coming months. I applied EOI IN DECEMBER 2017. I need good advice as I am very confused friends. Please share your suggestions. 

Thanks 😊


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

ANZSCO Code - 233513 (Production Engineer)
Age - 30 points
Experience - 0 points
Education - 15 points 
PTE - 20 points
EOI filed - March 24, 2018
Total points - 65 (189) / 70 (NSW 190)

Waiting for Invite


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists
Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19

The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is currently being finalised. Once this is published, we will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Anzsco: 233914; ET
EOI DoE: 30/06/2018
Points:- 70+5 with PTE 20 for NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists
Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19

The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is currently being finalised. Once this is published, we will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Thanks for posting this as new Occupation list for the year is publishing.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> 
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists
> Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19
> ...


thanks for sharing


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Can we expect some invitationa today then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Not today. They have mentioned that they are still preparing.


KasunTharaka said:


> Can we expect some invitationa today then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> thanks for sharing


mine is same as yours, june 20th updated, nsw/80 points/261313/ onshore in sydney no luck yet


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

arunhero said:


> Hi All, I am planning to do ACS assessment for my wife under the following job code 261112(System Analyst), Before proceeding i need expert advice. My wife had completed B.Tech in information technology and MBA in marketing and HR. My question is, do i need to show the MBA degree.She is currently working in IT field so her B.Tech Degree itself will be enough right? I am afraid whether ACS will deduct more than 2 years if i show the MBA Degree. in the ACS guideline document it is mentioned as"A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a
> Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least
> 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level."



You should ask this on the ACS thread, but short answer, ACS won't deduct anything more than they would normally deduct. Is the MBA just after BTech or much later? Experience is counted ONLY AFTER relevant degree.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

spirecode said:


> mine is same as yours, june 20th updated, nsw/80 points/261313/ onshore in sydney no luck yet


no invitation round happened after my DoE. I read that NSW usually starts in August/September. Hope they start soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Can we expect some invitationa today then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i doubt that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> no invitation round happened after my DoE. I read that NSW usually starts in August/September. Hope they start soon.


there is no rounds mate, they invite pretty much daily it seems (when they do invite) so...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> 
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists
> Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19
> ...


Thanks for sharing buddy. If they are finalizing the list, then they should publish and start inviting people by the end of this month itself I'm hoping. :fingerscrossed:

I thought NSW would commence their 190 program in September considering the slow start to the new FY.

Finally some good news after all the negativity of the past 2 months since I submitted my EOI.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Team, I have applied for NSW190 Visa for System Analyst with 75 points on 23rd May 2018. Could someone help to know when can I get the invitation??


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello All,
I have applied for 189-65 points for System Analyst and 190-75 points on 23rd May 2018. How long do I need to wait to get the invitation.


Also my husband has also applied for System Administrator with 190-80 points on 23rd May but haven’t received Invitation yet.

Can someone help here to know when can we expect the invitation for FY2018-19.

Also we have submitted on May 2018, do we need to resubmit again for the new FY?


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi All,
I am in the queue as well and hoping they will not remove my occuption from the list to be coming as its not high demanding occuptation anymore.
Points updated from 65 to 75 ( with 20 in PTE ) on 05/07/18 
Anz code - 141311
Anyone with the same occupation?
Thanks.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Is it Mandatory to have 20 points for English or 10 points are fine for 190PR.


----------



## Navi Sidhu (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't think its mandatory but having 20 over 10 points in English surely boost your chances to get invited first.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

I have applied for state sponsorship and submitted EOI with 60 points on 6th Jun'2018.
Confirmation of EOI submission has been received but so far no response from NSW. 
I need to ask about next step and when would i pay the state sponsorship fee?


Regards,
Nomie


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Nomie said:


> I have applied for state sponsorship and submitted EOI with 60 points on 6th Jun'2018.
> 
> Confirmation of EOI submission has been received but so far no response from NSW.
> 
> ...




What is your occupation? If they select you, they will send you the invitation to apply for state nomination through email. You need to follow the link in the email to pay the $300 fee and upload your documents.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

I have applied for state sponsorship and submitted EOI with 60 points on 6th Jun'2018.
Confirmation of EOI submission has been received but so far no response from NSW. 
I need to ask about next step and when would i pay the state sponsorship fee?


Regards,
Nomie


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:


> Hello All,
> I have applied for 189-65 points for System Analyst and 190-75 points on 23rd May 2018. How long do I need to wait to get the invitation.
> 
> 
> ...



State sponsorship only gives you 5 additional points. How come you have 65 points for 189 and 75 points for 190?

It’s hard to predict state invitation, particularly before they start their 190 program.

As far as I know, you don’t need to resubmit your EOI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

Do we need to apply to each state for sponsorship individually even after submitting EOI under190?
Thanks.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prajakta said:


> Do we need to apply to each state for sponsorship individually even after submitting EOI under190?
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


You have to look at the rules for each state for your Anzsco code

You will have to spend some time going through each state you are seriously interested in

Cheers


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks foxes, My occupation is Actuary. Yes i am waiting for that link to pay my fee but don't you think that 5 weeks are quite enough time.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Nomie said:


> I have applied for state sponsorship and submitted EOI with 60 points on 6th Jun'2018.
> 
> Confirmation of EOI submission has been received but so far no response from NSW.
> 
> ...




What do you mean by you applied SS and submitted eoi. 
As far as i knw, for NSW 190, you only hv to lodge an EOI. No need to submit any application. If they invited only you hv to pay the nomination fee and lodge nomination application. Someone correct me if im weong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> What do you mean by you applied SS and submitted eoi.
> As far as i knw, for NSW 190, you only hv to lodge an EOI. No need to submit any application. If they invited only you hv to pay the nomination fee and lodge nomination application. Someone correct me if im weong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct 
Nomie could have drafted the post better

She has submitted the EOI and is now waiting for the pre invite, if I have understood correctly

Cheers


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> Nomie could have drafted the post better
> 
> She has submitted the EOI and is now waiting for the pre invite, if I have understood correctly
> ...


Yeah Correct, I am waiting for pre-invite.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Nomie said:


> Yeah Correct, I am waiting for pre-invite.


Any idea how long it takes?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello everyone!

As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.

How long will it take for this backlog to clear keeping in mind that there should be loads of people who haven't filed their case in immitracker as well.

Can anyone please let me know if an invite in the next 3 months is possible considering the above case?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.
> 
> ...


There is no queue for state sponsorship 

The state can invite anyone they want irrespective of the date of EOI or points

The queue system is applicable only for 189 as that follows a fixed rule


Cheers


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.
> 
> ...


What about Actuary (ANZSCO 224111)??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Any idea how long it takes?


No one can predict an state sponsorship invite

It can be tomorrow or never

Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Nomie said:


> What about Actuary (ANZSCO 224111)??


I believe you have misunderstood the rules of the process.

First, you have 60 points including the state sponsorship? 55+5? because if that's the case you won't even make the cut as the minimum changed to 65 points including state sponsorship. (60+5)

Second, lodging an EOI doesn't guarantee that you'll ever be invited. If you have enough points to be top ranked in your occupation you can HOPE to be invited and even thou isn't a sure thing.

But taking into consideration that your ANZSCO is non pro-rata, and if the trend to 189 continues the way it went this last round (75% of non pro-rata invited) you may have a chance with 65 points including SS along the FY.

We cannot predict state sponsorship invites, it doesn't have the same logic as 189.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> State sponsorship only gives you 5 additional points. How come you have 65 points for 189 and 75 points for 190?
> 
> It’s hard to predict state invitation, particularly before they start their 190 program.
> 
> ...


Just to butt in without solicitation: 65 for 189 and 75 for 190 is possible. It's my situation too. My partner points are eligible for 190 but not for 189


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Are there any other states (except VIC/NSW) open for Software Engineers (261313) Offshore applicants? 

Based on the information I collected from the following state's websites, below is the summary.

SA - For offshore applicants, OPEN for Provisional 489 visa only.
ACT - Closed for Offshore applicants.
NT - Should have an offer of employment in NT.
BSMQ - Should have an offer of employment in Queensland.

Anyone submitted EOI (261313) for any other states than VIC/NSW?


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*



ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer 

ACS : 08-Dec-2017 

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017 

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for NSW : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass 190 (70 Points) for VIC : 18-April-2018

Anyone having any idea about an invite with these statistics? 




*


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is no queue for state sponsorship
> 
> The state can invite anyone they want irrespective of the date of EOI or points
> 
> ...


Hey newbienz. Thanks for replying, but the following link states the contrary. By this I understand that the selection is based on Occupation, Language, Skilled Employmend and DOE in that order. Or am I missing something?

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hey newbienz. Thanks for replying, but the following link states the contrary. By this I understand that the selection is based on Occupation, Language, Skilled Employmend and DOE in that order. Or am I missing something?
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants
> 
> ...


If you feel it’s transparent and invites are actually based on above rules, I am sure you are right

I had this perception from my experience based on feedback from applicants , wherein lower points applicants were invited, whereas they were not 

Cheers


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Anyone got invite for the financial year 2018 for ANZCO 261312(Developer Programmer) with 75 points (NSW-state) ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Anyone got invite for the financial year 2018 for ANZCO 261312(Developer Programmer) with 75 points (NSW-state) ?




They haven’t started their 190 program this financial year. Most probably next month or September like last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

*ANZC 233914 - SC189 - 70 Points, SC190 NSW - 75 Points*

Guys.. quick question!

There were people who get SC190 invites from NSW in FY 17-18 for 233914, right? 

#justmakingsure


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

soban29 said:


> Guys.. quick question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As per immitracker not a single one. Vic did send some invites to 233914. Has someone received invite from NSW during last year???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi 
Can anyone tell that is there any requirement for proof of funds for NSW like other states.


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> As per immitracker for 190 NSW EOI, there are 138 people of my ANZSCO code (261313) in front of me as per points and DOE.
> 
> ...


I wanted to know about authenticity of immitracker means does it reflect true picture??


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Nomie said:


> I wanted to know about authenticity of immitracker means does it reflect true picture??


It's not an authentic data source as DIBP, but it does give an idea of the potential EOI backlog whether its 189 or the 190 EOI tracker. You have to understand that people voluntarily enter their case and it works only if all the data is accurate barring the erroneous cases. The actual figure of people waiting for an ITA may be much larger than what's noted on immitracker, at least 10 times IMO. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nomie said:


> I wanted to know about authenticity of immitracker means does it reflect true picture??


It does not
Even the department asks applicants not use any tracker and rely only on information provided by them on their website 

When I was applying, my motto was to concentrate more on my application then on what others were doing

Most importantly, timeline of another applicants cannot be juxtaposed on you
It’s not first come first served

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Are there any other states (except VIC/NSW) open for Software Engineers (261313) Offshore applicants?
> 
> ...





kunsal said:


> Thanks for sharing buddy. If they are finalizing the list, then they should publish and start inviting people by the end of this month itself I'm hoping. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I thought NSW would commence their 190 program in September considering the slow start to the new FY.
> 
> Finally some good news after all the negativity of the past 2 months since I submitted my EOI.


@kunsal 

Let's hope NSW will be re-open end of this month or early August. No hope for 189 as there are too many backlogs for 70 points for 261313 since November 2017. 

Btw, My points breakdown is similar to yours. But My DOE is June 18. Keep us posted If you get the invitation


----------



## Nomie (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted EOI for 190 with 60 points (actuary) on 6th Jun'2018. Now I am waiting for state nomination. As per previous policy i was eligible but I did not get the state sponsorship so I wanted to know that the new policy would not effect on my case? Right?

Thanks


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Nomie said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 190 with 60 points (actuary) on 6th Jun'2018. Now I am waiting for state nomination. As per previous policy i was eligible but I did not get the state sponsorship so I wanted to know that the new policy would not effect on my case? Right?
> 
> Thanks


Sadly, yes. You have to get 65 points (Including 5 points for State sponsorship).

Since you didn't get invite, your EOI will not be picked. Try increasing points with better PTE or IELTS score.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

*Nsw*

Dear all, Any idea for New Skill List For NSW (2018-2019)?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

waseem.saifi said:


> Dear all, Any idea for New Skill List For NSW (2018-2019)?


Keep a tap on this page: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## arshad83 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi All

I was told by my immigration agent that NSW has closed applocations for this year.,therefore I cannot apply for it. Is this true? If yes, does any one know when they would be open for nominations again?

Details: 
ICT business analyst 261111
Total points: 75(including state sponsorship)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

arshad83 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was told by my immigration agent that NSW has closed applocations for this year.,therefore I cannot apply for it. Is this true? If yes, does any one know when they would be open for nominations again?
> 
> ...


You can apply. There's no restriction to that given that your profession's still there in the new list.

It will be processed once they start the invitations.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> @kunsal
> 
> Let's hope NSW will be re-open end of this month or early August. No hope for 189 as there are too many backlogs for 70 points for 261313 since November 2017.
> 
> Btw, My points breakdown is similar to yours. But My DOE is June 18. Keep us posted If you get the invitation


Sure thing Rahul_AUS... but it's going to be difficult to predict if or when any of us will get the invite from NSW. Hope for the best.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I have 75 + 5 points for 190 NSW under software engineer code, My EOI effective date is 25th June, 2018.
By when I can expect invitation from NSW, shall I try for other states too. Please suggest.

Cheers


----------



## surace (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello experts,

I have lodge SA for 489 nomination. My occupation is on SA nomination list.

Created EOI 8/7/2018
Lodged and paid nomination application 9/7/2018

When I will get out com of SA and I have attached all documents except financial documents so is it mandatory to attache or we can send tem when they ask for it ?? 

Please any one can make me clear .


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

surace said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodge SA for 489 nomination. My occupation is on SA nomination list.
> 
> ...




This is NSW thread. Please post in a relevant thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 75 + 5 points for 190 NSW under software engineer code, My EOI effective date is 25th June, 2018.
> 
> ...




You have a good chance based on last FY trend. However nothing can be said at this moment because they haven’t even started their 190 program.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> You have a good chance based on last FY trend. However nothing can be said at this moment because they haven’t even started their 190 program.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would agree and i think above applicant still has a good chance this fy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surace (Jul 17, 2018)

foxes said:


> This is NSW thread. Please post in a relevant thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


foxes mAte 

we can get information from any thread. SA thread is not as active as NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

surace said:


> foxes mAte
> 
> 
> 
> we can get information from any thread. SA thread is not as active as NSW.




But we are not across SA as much here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

surace said:


> foxes mAte
> 
> 
> 
> we can get information from any thread. SA thread is not as active as NSW.




I just checked, you haven’t even tried posting your query in a relevant thread. Well, good luck getting an answer here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

surace said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have lodge SA for 489 nomination. My occupation is on SA nomination list.
> 
> ...


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

foxes said:


> You have a good chance based on last FY trend. However nothing can be said at this moment because they haven’t even started their 190 program.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope the next round will give some indication of the things to come for both 189 and 190 
Good luck all!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Hope the next round will give some indication of the things to come for both 189 and 190
> Good luck all!


What we need is DHA to start inviting proper number of applicants... then points would come down and invites will be easier to estimate... nowadays its so unclear.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> What we need is DHA to start inviting proper number of applicants... then points would come down and invites will be easier to estimate... nowadays its so unclear.


Agreed, and also that DHA update their SkillSelect website on time, soon after the Invitation Round.


----------



## arshdeep.mittal (Feb 23, 2018)

Dear All,

I need some guidance on my case:

Filed as Business Analyst with point 65 under 189 category in July 2017. Seems no chance of invite. 

Can I now update my EOI for state sponsorship or not. Or I need to wait for quota to open for the states as well.

Please help in understanding the concept of state sponsorship so that I can apply accordingly.

Thanks
Arsh.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

arshdeep.mittal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need some guidance on my case:
> 
> ...


you can update your current EOI by selecting states which you are interested in or create a separate EOI for each state.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

arshdeep.mittal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need some guidance on my case:
> 
> ...


Just create a NEW EOI for any state you are intrested in based on the info if they are open these days for 190


----------



## arshdeep.mittal (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Sekhar,

Thanks for your response.

does it mean that I dont really need to wait for any quota to be opened for states to apply for state sponsrship.
If I update the existing EOI it will move back in queue, isn't it.

I have one more important query on how this state sponsorship works.

I understand that there is minimum 2 years period to be spent in that state before you have PR valid for entire country. It is something that I can stay outside australia for 2 years and then claimthe PR for entire country or there is minimum number of days needed out of 2 years to be spent. 

If you have any blog or link which describes the pros and cons of state sponsorship would be a great help.

Thanks
Arsh


----------



## arshdeep.mittal (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi Sekhar,

Thanks for your response.

does it mean that I dont really need to wait for any quota to be opened for states to apply for state sponsrship.
If I update the existing EOI it will move back in queue, isn't it.

I have one more important query on how this state sponsorship works.

I understand that there is minimum 2 years period to be spent in that state before you have PR valid for entire country. It is something that I can stay outside australia for 2 years and then claimthe PR for entire country or there is minimum number of days needed out of 2 years to be spent. 

If you have any blog or link which describes the pros and cons of state sponsorship would be a great help.

Thanks
Arsh


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

arshdeep.mittal said:


> Hi Sekhar,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


These are official links 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

surace said:


> foxes mAte
> 
> 
> 
> we can get information from any thread. SA thread is not as active as NSW.




Please post your query in below SA thread. 
BTW its very much alive. 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...140168-south-australia-state-sponsorship.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

arshdeep.mittal said:


> I understand that there is minimum 2 years period to be spent in that state before you have PR valid for entire country. It is something that I can stay outside australia for 2 years and then claimthe PR for entire country or there is minimum number of days needed out of 2 years to be spent.


The 2 years are supposed to be spent living and working in the state that sponsors you. Years you spend outside Australia do not count towards this.

The point of the 2 year requirement is that you will fill a gap in their labour market and you will contribute to the economy of that state in exchange for their sponsorship. 

Several people in this forum have said that this is a moral obligation only and you can live and work anywhere in Australia. It is true that so far it doesn't seem to be enforced but if you ever decide to apply for citizenship you might not get it simply because you did not fulfil your obligation and did not meet the conditions of your visa.

I personally would not try to cheat the system but it's up to you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> The 2 years are supposed to be spent living and working in the state that sponsors you. Years you spend outside Australia do not count towards this.
> 
> The point of the 2 year requirement is that you will fill a gap in their labour market and you will contribute to the economy of that state in exchange for their sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Really well put

Cheers


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Guys - Any news on when can we expect the next round of invites?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Any news on when can we expect the next round of invites?


For 190 no fixed schedule for round of invites. However 189 one happened on 11th july and there should be one in coming week after 22nd July.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Any news on when can we expect the next round of invites?


NSW has not published their Priority Skilled Occupation List for 2018-19 yet. They won't start sending invitations until that happens.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Any news on when can we expect the next round of invites?


Next 189 round should be on this Tuesday at 7.30 pm IST.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Any guess on how will NSW implement their 190 program, for example get rid of Skillselect and use their own application method like most of other states?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> Any guess on how will NSW implement their 190 program, for example get rid of Skillselect and use their own application method like most of other states?


Vic has moved to Skillselect from their own method for all engineering occupations. So I think it is the other way around with increasing applicants bigger states will move to skill select to select their candidates.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeah well...no points for guessing that they could take as long as 3 months to publish that list like last year...well this period is excruciatingly frustrating...no movement for almost 2 months now..and no sight of light...tunnel looks long and dark...:ranger:ainkiller:



kiwifruit said:


> NSW has not published their Priority Skilled Occupation List for 2018-19 yet. They won't start sending invitations until that happens.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ok Here is something new - 

*Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19*

The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is currently being finalised. Once this is published, we will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Ok Here is something new -
> 
> *Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19*
> 
> ...


That is what @kiwifruit suggested you. Nothing new.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Ok Here is something new -
> 
> *Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2018–19*
> 
> ...


old update bro...


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

oopsy... 



shekar.ym said:


> old update bro...


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

After one year, I am back with my questions. Good news is that I have increased my score. Please find the updated score below.

Kindly provide input on below queries:

1) My code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I am assuming that this code is valid for 189 as well as 190 (NSW). Correct?

2) Any idea on the points on which NSW last picked? Do you think I have any chance?

3) My brother lives in NSW. Do I need to get a chance to mention this anywhere in NSW pre-invite application? If yes, will this be an add on to the application?

4) Can you provide me the document checklist for 189 as well as NSW so that I can arrange those documents in advance?

5) Have you seen any case where NSW have rejected any case after Pre-invite? I am asking because I have seen many cases rejected from Victoria after Pre-Invite.

6) Do you have any template for CV for NSW state nomination?

Regards,
Raman

Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 5 points 
Spouse – 5 Points
Total 75 Points
EOI: 17-July-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> After one year, I am back with my questions. Good news is that I have increased my score. Please find the updated score below.
> 
> Kindly provide input on below queries:
> 
> ...



Congrats on increased score

1. as per below list, yes your code is valid for 189 and 190
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

2. 190 SS results are not published officially i guess. refer to immitracker but this is not official

3. for 190/189 relationship is not going to give you any additional points

4. refer this for official page https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

5. No idea

6. I dont have one. I am looking for one too.
​


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Congrats on increased score
> 
> 1. as per below list, yes your code is valid for 189 and 190
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> ...


Thanks Mate.

Can you please share the link for immitracker?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks Mate.
> 
> Can you please share the link for immitracker?



Also, can somebody advice if 261311 (Analyst Programmer) was on NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) last year ??


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

raman.verna86 said:


> Also, can somebody advice if 261311 (Analyst Programmer) was on NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) last year ??


Yes, 261311 was on the NSW 190 priority list in 2017-18.

Immi tracker: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

NSW doesn't reject nominations the way VIC does, based on not having enough ties or commitment to the state. At least not so far.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, 261311 was on the NSW 190 priority list in 2017-18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In this forum itself i have seen one case that rejected from NSW nomination. 
Anyway its 1~2 % rejection rate while comparing to the VIC. 
ALL THE BEST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> Congrats on increased score
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You stand a very good chance with NSW. Don’t worry mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> In this forum itself i have seen one case that rejected from NSW nomination.
> Anyway its 1~2 % rejection rate while comparing to the VIC.
> ALL THE BEST
> 
> ...


In 3.5 years, i saw just one rejection... not sure about 1%-2%... more like 0.1%... pure observational. 

Vic rejection rate seem to be higher than 30%-40% based on the observation for ICT.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> You stand a very good chance with NSW. Don’t worry mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> Thanks man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree, with 80, you will be one of the first reporting invite from nsw. you will see.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i agree, with 80, you will be one of the first reporting invite from nsw. you will see.


What about 75 points including SS? How much time do you guys reckon it will take for me to get an invite? Further details in my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> What about 75 points including SS? How much time do you guys reckon it will take for me to get an invite? Further details in my signature.


until 75 are cleared from SC189, 75+% who don't want to wait will apply for SC190 and it will be NSW in most of the cases... hence, NSW will just invite these high pointers.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> until 75 are cleared from SC189, 75+% who don't want to wait will apply for SC190 and it will be NSW in most of the cases... hence, NSW will just invite these high pointers.


Agreed... but most of the 75+ pointers should get their 189 in the next few months so path for us who need state sponsorship will be relatively clearer?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Agreed... but most of the 75+ pointers should get their 189 in the next few months so path for us who need state sponsorship will be relatively clearer?


lets hope for that. 

I have waited for the same last year.


----------



## persianmj (Aug 11, 2016)

Any chance for 70+5 233916 in any of the states anytime soon ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

persianmj said:


> Any chance for 70+5 233916 in any of the states anytime soon ?


that's hard to say....


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi all. I don’t know much about 190, so any idea abt my case?
Points 75(70+5 ss)
State: NSW
English: 79 PTE
category: 233913 (biomedical engineer)
DOE: May/2018
I don’t think they invite much biomedical engineers, including all 8 states, so not sure the possibility for me to get a ss from NSW 
Any idea would be appropriated 
Thx


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnnytheman said:


> Hi all. I don’t know much about 190, so any idea abt my case?
> Points 75(70+5 ss)
> State: NSW
> English: 79 PTE
> ...


as long as it is on their in demand list, with your score and rarity of anzsco you have a chance


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all 

Any idea when NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) will open again? I mean based on previous years.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) will open again? I mean based on previous years.




Last year they started in September.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> Last year they started in September.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Raj2030 said:


> Thanks Mate




No worries. Keep in mind that they may start earlier this year i.e August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea when NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) will open again? I mean based on previous years.


From anytime tomorow to anytime soon... usually July-September.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> No worries. Keep in mind that they may start earlier this year i.e August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Foxes, Not questioning your comment above  (this forum has been quite heated lately so just making sure). Just a polite ask for any official source confirming that it may start earlier?

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey Foxes, Not questioning your comment above  (this forum has been quite heated lately so just making sure). Just a polite ask for any official source confirming that it may start earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hi, no official source confirming anything for this year. Just based on the previous years trend. If I’m not mistaken 2 or 3 years ago they started in August.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hi, no official source confirming anything for this year. Just based on the previous years trend. If I’m not mistaken 2 or 3 years ago they started in August.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks Mate.

Hope they start tomorrow


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> No worries. Keep in mind that they may start earlier this year i.e August
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Let's hope for the best


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have a question about the 190 visa. I have applied in June with 60 points for Analyst programmer 261311. But all of a sudden the points increased to 65 from July. So, will my current points still be considered for an EOI? how long will it take to come? I have applied to all states not particularly to NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

moveoz said:


> Got it. Thanks Mate.
> 
> Hope they start tomorrow


Hopefully!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question about the 190 visa. I have applied in June with 60 points for Analyst programmer 261311. But all of a sudden the points increased to 65 from July. So, will my current points still be considered for an EOI? how long will it take to come? I have applied to all states not particularly to NSW.


60 and 65... does not matter, you need to have 75 i say.


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello everyone. 
Can someone please clarify my case, please. 
As I understood correctly NSW's first criteria for sponsorship selection is an occupation and then the selection is followed by overall points. Which means if I have a rare occupation then even a low overall score might guarantee me the sponsorship invitation. 

My occupation is Architect (ANZSCO 232111) with the occupation ceiling being 135 out of 1474, which remained almost the same for the past 1 year. Which means that there are not many applicants with this occupation, possibly due to difficulties in the assessment process with AACA (assessing authority for architects). 

Does it mean that even with my current overall points of 65 (+5 for sponsorship) I have a chance of getting the NSW sponsorship? Or should I keep trying to get superior English in order to get extra 10 points for language?

Tnx Kenuro.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question about the 190 visa. I have applied in June with 60 points for Analyst programmer 261311. But all of a sudden the points increased to 65 from July. So, will my current points still be considered for an EOI? how long will it take to come? I have applied to all states not particularly to NSW.


If you have applied with 55+5 it will not be considered 
If you have applied with 60+ 5 it will be considered 

No once can predict SS, but with bare minimum points, very few applicants actually get invited

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kenuro said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can someone please clarify my case, please.
> As I understood correctly NSW's first criteria for sponsorship selection is an occupation and then the selection is followed by overall points. Which means if I have a rare occupation then even a low overall score might guarantee me the sponsorship invitation.
> 
> ...


Having a rare Anzsco code is not the only criteria to the golden invite
It should also be in demand in the state

Nurses and plumbers for example are in demand in some states, so they get invited with even bare minimum points, where as software testers with 80 points languish for months and years

Higher points never hurt

Cheers


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Johnnytheman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I don’t know much about 190, so any idea abt my case?
> ...


thx mate I checked the immi track, noticed only ppl with 70 points received invitation from NSW for bm engineers, gave me some hope. I don’t really know which one I should count on more, 189 or 190 lol, hoping for the best


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Having a rare Anzsco code is not the only criteria to the golden invite
> It should also be in demand in the state
> 
> Nurses and plumbers for example are in demand in some states, so they get invited with even bare minimum points, where as software testers with 80 points languish for months and years
> ...


Tnx for prompt reply newbienz. 
As per NSW's list of occupations in demand 2018, my occupation is on that list. So seems like alongside with nurses and plumbers I just need a bare minimum to be invited. Hopefully!.
Though, that was for the previous financial year. Everything might change in the new one. I will keep trying to get superior English.


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully!


🤞


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow and next week everyone! Lets see some updates hopefully!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck tomorrow and next week everyone! Lets see some updates hopefully!


Tomorrow?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea when NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) will open again? I mean based on previous years.


You may see the trend here:

https://goo.gl/FGXxAE

PS. Check the last tab for state nominations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> Tomorrow?


who knows, maybe magic happens and they start tomorrow


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> who knows, maybe magic happens and they start tomorrow


Oh I like your optimism! 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

soban29 said:


> Oh I like your optimism!
> 
> Good luck, everyone!


one day, we will wake up and see the invites coming, tomorrow is no better or worse than any other day, so I am positive!


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> one day, we will wake up and see the invites coming, tomorrow is no better or worse than any other day, so I am positive!


That's not a bad way to look at it..


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

soban29 said:


> That's not a bad way to look at it..


For me, I badly need the approval mainly to jump ship from my current job! 

Only reason I've stayed till now is for immigration purpose (experience and what not..)


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

Hi Expats, can someone please help with my Query !!

1. I applied 189 and 190 in the same EOI on 1-Aug-16 with 60 pts

2. I updated eoi with 10 point more after PTE to 70 pts on 2-Mar-18

3. Now I got mail saying EOI going to expire 1-Aug-18.

Shall I apply another EOI now itself on 189 and 190 with same skillset and software engineer code(261313) or do I need to wait till 1-Aug for existing EOI to get expired ? 


Note: I was in 457 visa (Developer Programmar-261312 for past 4 years and renewed to 482 Visa from 12-July with same Developer Programmar-261312)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi Expats, can someone please help with my Query !!
> 
> 1. I applied 189 and 190 in the same EOI on 1-Aug-16 with 60 pts
> 
> ...


On 2-mar 18 itself you should have made a new EOI
As your points changed, the advantage of earlier EOI was already lost, but you carried the burden of 2 years validity
Anyways no use crying over spilt milk 

If you have no chances of invite tomorrow, then withdrawn the old EOI, and make a new EOI today itself

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Contactjamesindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Expats, can someone please help with my Query !!
> ...


Isn't the assessment also valid for 2 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Isn't the assessment also valid for 2 years.


If you get yourself reassessed and there is no change in points , then you can continue with the old EOI.
You can give both the assessment to the CO in case asked for reason of earlier date of effect

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi Expats, can someone please help with my Query !!
> 
> 1. I applied 189 and 190 in the same EOI on 1-Aug-16 with 60 pts
> 
> ...


i reckon you need to create a new EOI with proper validity date....


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On 2-mar 18 itself you should have made a new EOI
> As your points changed, the advantage of earlier EOI was already lost, but you carried the burden of 2 years validity
> Anyways no use crying over spilt milk
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Newbienz, Is it mandatory to apply EOi after withdrawing current EOI. IS it possible to apply new EOI in parallel ?


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you get yourself reassessed and there is no change in points , then you can continue with the old EOI.
> You can give both the assessment to the CO in case asked for reason of earlier date of effect
> 
> Cheers


Yes Thanks correct. I have already sent ACS for next assessment as ACS is also about to expire. But I lost my five months priority queue


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i reckon you need to create a new EOI with proper validity date....


 Thanks for the reply Andrey, Is it mandatory to apply EOI after withdrawing/after expiry current EOI. IS it possible to apply new EOI in parallel with same details (passport, PTE, ACS number)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Yes Thanks correct. I have already sent ACS for next assessment as ACS is also about to expire. But I lost my five months priority queue


As I said spilt milk
Move on

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Thanks for the reply Newbienz, Is it mandatory to apply EOi after withdrawing current EOI. IS it possible to apply new EOI in parallel ?


I would not have 2 identical EOIS for the same state or under 189 at the same time

Each EOI should be unique and have some difference with the others in the system

If you ask me for rules, I don’t have them

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Thanks for the reply Newbienz, Is it mandatory to apply EOi after withdrawing current EOI. IS it possible to apply new EOI in parallel ?


yes.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I would not have 2 identical EOIS for the same state or under 189 at the same time
> 
> Each EOI should be unique and have some difference with the others in the system
> 
> ...


Hi newbienz,

This is slightly confusing. Some others on this forum suggested to amend the existing EOI to apply for 190 along with 189 (so that the system recognizes and assigns a different DOE for 190, and the DOE on 189 stays as the original one).

My case as an example. I've updated my EOI to apply for NSW 190 with a DOE of 17th Jul, whereas my 189 DOE stayed the same as 12th Jul. Do you think using the same EOI is an issue in this case?


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi guys, I need some help . I am in Engineering technologist 233914 occupation. I am currently working as mechanical engineering technician in Australia and I do have 1 year experience. My job duties are to design radiators and use big machines to clean heavy vehicle DPF its a diesel particulate filters. Will my job experience can be counted as Engineering technologist. If someone can help me plz answer my query as I am not able to figure it out by myself.
Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*55+5 = 60 Points*

*Hi mate*, Please can you comment about the high rise of points will remain forever or it will comedown in weeks,months and years.. Or anyone in the forum can add information because i submitted my EOI on 7th September 2017 and no call till date. 


seeking help ...

*
Thanks*
Asif


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> This is slightly confusing. Some others on this forum suggested to amend the existing EOI to apply for 190 along with 189 (so that the system recognizes and assigns a different DOE for 190, and the DOE on 189 stays as the original one).
> 
> My case as an example. I've updated my EOI to apply for NSW 190 with a DOE of 17th Jul, whereas my 189 DOE stayed the same as 12th Jul. Do you think using the same EOI is an issue in this case?


DOES has no impact on SC190, but it is better to have 2 EOIs, in case you will invitation from both with some short period apart from each other.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

If you are occupation is not prorata then u can expect an invite , if your occupation is in prorata then just forget because 65 pointers have no expectations. Try to increase your points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mate*, Please can you comment about the high rise of points will remain forever or it will comedown in weeks,months and years.. Or anyone in the forum can add information because i submitted my EOI on 7th September 2017 and no call till date.
> 
> 
> seeking help ...
> ...


55+5 is no longer eligible for invites 
You need bare minimum 60+5 for invite under 190

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abdul jameel said:


> If you are occupation is not prorata then u can expect an invite , if your occupation is in prorata then just forget because 65 pointers have no expectations. Try to increase your points.


even with non-pro rata, some occupations are waiting loooong time without invites with 65+5... only rare anzscos.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 55+5 is no longer eligible for invites
> You need bare minimum 60+5 for invite under 190
> 
> Cheers


Is it true for 489 RSS as well or for 190 SS


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> DOES has no impact on SC190, but it is better to have 2 EOIs, in case you will invitation from both with some short period apart from each other.


Thanks Andrey. And what about this particular point - "Each EOI should be unique and have some difference with the others in the system".

How can applicants keep EOIs unique(i.e. the EOIs from the same applicant) when the details will be exactly the same between the two? (Except for the selection of preferred region for 190)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 55+5 is no longer eligible for invites
> You need bare minimum 60+5 for invite under 190
> 
> Cheers



s it true for 489 RSS as well or for 190 SS


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks Andrey. And what about this particular point - "Each EOI should be unique and have some difference with the others in the system".
> 
> How can applicants keep EOIs unique(i.e. the EOIs from the same applicant) when the details will be exactly the same between the two? (Except for the selection of preferred region for 190)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


not sure about that comment, where did you get it from? Sorry a bit lost, is this an official guideline?


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah , indeed true but somewhere one or two can get invited for those who had submitted EOI before the change has taken place. Fingers crossed but yeah its all about high points now.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> s it true for 489 RSS as well or for 190 SS


it is the minimum required score as per 1st of july.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Can someone shed some information on my query as well. Thanks


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> not sure about that comment, where did you get it from? Sorry a bit lost, is this an official guideline?


That was from newbienz's earlier statement. So probably he can help to clarify.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> This is slightly confusing. Some others on this forum suggested to amend the existing EOI to apply for 190 along with 189 (so that the system recognizes and assigns a different DOE for 190, and the DOE on 189 stays as the original one).
> 
> My case as an example. I've updated my EOI to apply for NSW 190 with a DOE of 17th Jul, whereas my 189 DOE stayed the same as 12th Jul. Do you think using the same EOI is an issue in this case?


The problem I foresee in this method is that if you get a final invite from NSW, your EOI will,be frozen and you will no longer be eligible to get invite under 189 even if you reach the top of the queue

But if they are in different EOI, you can decide till last moment to accept 190 or not, if there is a chance of getting 189 in the meantime

Having them both in the same EOI gives you no advantage as such
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> That was from newbienz's earlier statement. So probably he can help to clarify.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


i wouln't rely on his suggestions 

the system IDs will be different anyhow


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> s it true for 489 RSS as well or for 190 SS


For 489 you need minimum 55+10 points

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abdul jameel said:


> Can someone shed some information on my query as well. Thanks


which one?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The problem I foresee in this method is that if you get a final invite from NSW, your EOI will,be frozen and you will no longer be eligible to get invite under 189 even if you reach the top of the queue
> 
> But if they are in different EOI, you can decide till last moment to accept 190 or not, if there is a chance of getting 189 in the meantime
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Sorry may be noob question, but do people use different email ids to register for different EOIs?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks mate. Sorry may be noob question, but do people use different email ids to register for different EOIs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Firstly There are no noob questions on the forum 

No idea about that
I did not have the need to file more then one EOI

Maybe those who actually filed can help you out

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks mate. Sorry may be noob question, but do people use different email ids to register for different EOIs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


i reckon it doesnt matter.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks mate. Sorry may be noob question, but do people use different email ids to register for different EOIs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can use same mail id for multiple eois. No problem in doing so as evn i have 3 eois associated with same mail account


Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrstd (Jul 23, 2017)

*Any Hope?*

Hi Friends,

Currently, I have 65 points w/o State nomination, including 20 in PTE; ANZSCO 261313.
Approved by ACS on September 2017.

After reading most of the posts, I am depressed and demotivated that I am not able to take a decision on whether to go forward.

Kindly advise.

(I am aware that no one can assure on getting an invite; what are the chances to get rejected, or if it gets too long do I need to get ACS again... )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jnrstd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Currently, I have 65 points w/o State nomination, including 20 in PTE; ANZSCO 261313.
> Approved by ACS on September 2017.
> ...


You have already completed the process, so you lose nothing in filing an EOI under 189 and 190 VIC & NSW

The chances of 189 are non existent but maybe you will get lucky and get a nomination from one of the states
Miracles do happen as far as SS is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello everyone
My total point it’s 65 without SS.
Age 30
Pte 10
Exp 10
Education 15 
my code it’s 261112 doe 10/7/2018
I know I don’t stand a chance for 189 but I was wondering if I stand a chance with nsw or Vic 190 ss


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Uche said:


> Hello everyone
> My total point it’s 65 without SS.
> Age 30
> Pte 10
> ...






Try to increase your english score and you can stand chance for everything.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Uche said:


> Hello everyone
> My total point it’s 65 without SS.
> Age 30
> Pte 10
> ...


Hello Uche,

Try to appear for PTE to score 20 points. In that way, your points will increase to 75 points without SS. And, there will be more chances of 189 as compared to now as 65 without SS.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello,

I want to claim 5 points for my wife.
she h 1.5 yrs of exp as an s/w engineer.If i do ACS assessment for her,ACS will deduct 2 yrs from total exp in that case her valid exp will be Zero. So can i still get 5 points for spouse with 0 yrs valid experience(as per ACS) ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

ajji311231 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to claim 5 points for my wife.
> she h 1.5 yrs of exp as an s/w engineer.If i do ACS assessment for her,ACS will deduct 2 yrs from total exp in that case her valid exp will be Zero. So can i still get 5 points for spouse with 0 yrs valid experience(as per ACS) ?


Dont know if ACS assessment will be positive based on her education alone. I am also in same boat but i haven't seen anyone in forum confirming that ACS will be positive based on only education.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

shekar.ym said:


> Dont know if ACS assessment will be positive based on her education alone. I am also in same boat but i haven't seen anyone in forum confirming that ACS will be positive based on only education.


Its not just her education alone, she h 1.5 yrs of exp in IT.Question is do we need minimum 1 year valid exp (after ACS deduction) or just positive assessment by ACS?
Bz there are cases where assessment is positive but the valid exp is Zero as per ACS assessment because total exp is less than 2 yrs .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kodaan28 said:


> You can use same mail id for multiple eois. No problem in doing so as evn i have 3 eois associated with same mail account
> 
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


Second that. I didn't see any official requirements EOIs to be identical but different,


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ajji311231 said:


> Its not just her education alone, she h 1.5 yrs of exp in IT.Question is do we need minimum 1 year valid exp (after ACS deduction) or just positive assessment by ACS?
> Bz there are cases where assessment is positive but the valid exp is Zero as per ACS assessment because total exp is less than 2 yrs .


I think you need atleast 2 years of exp if want positive assessment from ACS if your educational degree is relevant to work exp. I assessed myself from Engineers Australia so other members who have gone through ACS assessment path can provide more clarity 

Sent from my vivo 1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi

When people say that they have "applied" for 190 visa, it means that when they submitted EOI,

1. You have to select that you want to apply for subclass 190 visa

2. You have to select preferred location (either one state or select "any")

Only these steps are necessary, right? For 190 visa you dont have to apply on any other website, right? Or am I missing something here?

Regards,
RJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi
> 
> When people say that they have "applied" for 190 visa, it means that when they submitted EOI,
> 
> ...


It depends
Some states like NSW only allow you to apply through EOI in Skillselect 
You lodge your application with nsw ticked under 190 and if they like you , they will send you a pre invite

VIC on the other hand, also picks up applications they like from Skillselect like NSW, and send preinvite, but on the other hand also permit certain job codes and degree holder and offer holders to apply to their website directly by passing the need for a preinvite

So you will have to research the process if each state you are interested in

Cheers


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

*expected date when NSW will send invite*

Hi Guys,

Any idea when NSW will start sending invites for Software Engineer category.
Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea when NSW will start sending invites for Software Engineer category.
> Cheers


None seen so far.
They have not finalized occupation list till now. Must do after that.
But general view is that they start sending it in Aug-Sep.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It depends
> Some states like NSW only allow you to apply through EOI in Skillselect
> You lodge your application with nsw ticked under 190 and if they like you , they will send you a pre invite
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as pre-invite, and its not about liking, stop confusing people. 

The NSW is very clear with priorities they send invites too. 

Myimmitracker has a full set of info to support that.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State sponsorship*

Hi All

Is there any chance for 70 pointers also NSW

My break up is as below. Why NSW is not publishing its update for this year. Its already end of July.

Age 25
Bsc 15
ACS +ve 10 Points
Partner 5 Points
PTE 65+ 10 Points
NSW State 5 Points
Total 70 Points

BR
Ridhi


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any chance for 70 pointers also NSW
> 
> ...


anzsco?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*NSW State sponsorship*



andreyx108b said:


> anzsco?


anzco 261313


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any chance for 70 pointers also NSW
> 
> ...


You are onshore applicant???


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any chance for 70 pointers also NSW
> 
> ...



Sadly chances of 70 points for 261313 are looking bleak, buddy. I am skeptical about my chances at 75. Try to get 10 more points from PTE. You will drastically increase your chances at 80 points.

NSW usually starts inviting in August or September. Once they publish their SOL we can expect invites soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> anzco 261313


with 70+5... i guess maybe there are some chances, but... hard, to say, if tonight they invite a lot and continue with larger rounds, you have a chance, otherwise, no.


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

*Invitation Trend*

Hi Seniors,

I am quite new on this forum and require some guidance.

As we know on the last previous trend (FY 2017-18), NSW invited applicants mostly with superior English. Is it a common trend that happens every FY? 

I created only a single EOI for 189 and 190 and does it impact my chance to be invited by NSW? 

After I heard from the 189 forum that DHA starting to send invitations only once a month on 11th August, I kinda put most of my hopes to 190. 

Apologise for such trivial questions. Thank you very much


EOI: 8/11/2017
ANZSCO : 263111 (Pro Rata)
189: 70 | 190 : 70 +5
PTE: 10


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am quite new on this forum and require some guidance.
> 
> ...


No questions are trivial 

Having a single EOI for 189 and 190 does not affect the NSW process or your chances of invite 
If you have ticked all states, it may, just may, as it shows lack of commitment 

Cheers


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Yeah I heard about it just now..! There are a lot of 70 pointers . With one invitation round of 300 invites . Migration will come down to very less. If 600 invitation per round then waiting time is of a year. I only have hopes with nsw..


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Did anyone get invited since June? Or they still haven't started giving out invited yet?


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No questions are trivial
> 
> Having a single EOI for 189 and 190 does not affect the NSW process or your chances of invite
> If you have ticked all states, it may, just may, as it shows lack of commitment
> ...



Thank you for the help Newbienz. 

I only ticked NSW and that's it. Do you have any idea regarding the 190 invitation trends from the previous FYs (like 16-17 and 17-18)? Does NSW tend to invite applicants with Superior English? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Chichi_achie (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi there. I just wanna ask coz i applied for nsw state nom occupation as a nurse last april 2018 with 65 points. I updated my eoi this july 2018 coz i added some details with regards to employment. Will that affect my waiting time for an invite?

And i saw this over a certain website that says Invitations*are*not*guaranteed*and*NSW*does*not* provide*status*updates*on*individual*EOIs. Can anyone explain this to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hakim92 said:


> Thank you for the help Newbienz.
> 
> I only ticked NSW and that's it. Do you have any idea regarding the 190 invitation trends from the previous FYs (like 16-17 and 17-18)? Does NSW tend to invite applicants with Superior English?
> 
> Thank you very much.


The data available in the public domain indicates that

But the number of invites actually sent out by NSW are maybe 10-15 times more , about which we know nothing 

So the conclusion can be skewed also

You apply and wait
No need to get despaired

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a quick query.
Do people who are already living in NSW get even a slight bit of advantage when they issue 190 invitations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I have a quick query.
> Do people who are already living in NSW get even a slight bit of advantage when they issue 190 invitations?


The problem is getting the preinvite

The state has no knowledge where you are living by just looking at your EOI, which is all that they have access to

That’s why VIC has given a separate path for such applicants 

If they want to give preference, then they will also make the pathway

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

They have.
They ask for the address when you fill the EOI.

I studied in VIC, but now moved to NSW.
Should I consider going back to VIC ?
I mean filing the 190 VIC?


newbienz said:


> The problem is getting the preinvite
> 
> The state has no knowledge where you are living by just looking at your EOI, which is all that they have access to
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> They have.
> They ask for the address when you fill the EOI.
> 
> I studied in VIC, but now moved to NSW.
> ...


If you are already in Australia, and not living in VIC, I think the chances of you getting rejected by VIC are extremely high on grounds of lack of commitment 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I have a quick query.
> Do people who are already living in NSW get even a slight bit of advantage when they issue 190 invitations?


it does not seem so.


----------



## Chichi_achie (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi there. I just wanna ask coz i applied for nsw state nom occupation as a nurse last april 2018 with 65 points. I updated my eoi this july 2018 coz i added some details with regards to employment. Will that affect my waiting time for an invite?

And i saw this over a certain website that says Invitations are not guaranteed and NSW does not provide status updates on individual EOIs. Can anyone explain this to me. Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chichi_achie said:


> Hi there. I just wanna ask coz i applied for nsw state nom occupation as a nurse last april 2018 with 65 points. I updated my eoi this july 2018 coz i added some details with regards to employment. Will that affect my waiting time for an invite?
> 
> And i saw this over a certain website that says Invitations are not guaranteed and NSW does not provide status updates on individual EOIs. Can anyone explain this to me. Thank you very much.


State nomination are not issued on first come first served or on higher points only
So change of date of effect of EOI, if at all has happened , will not affect the NSW invitation process


So it’s quite possible that your EOI will expire and you may never get a preinvite

NSW will never respond to any query on your chances of a preinvite

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

I have aggregate 65points including state sponsorship, what are the chances of getting invitation from nsw, not filled EOI yet.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> I have aggregate 65points including state sponsorship, what are the chances of getting invitation from nsw, not filled EOI yet.


If you have completed the entire process, then you lose nothing in submitting the EOI

Miracles do happen as far as SS is concerned

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hakim92 said:


> Thank you for the help Newbienz.
> 
> I only ticked NSW and that's it. Do you have any idea regarding the 190 invitation trends from the previous FYs (like 16-17 and 17-18)? Does NSW tend to invite applicants with Superior English?
> 
> Thank you very much.


use the tracker, the pattern is there alongside official nsw web-site with list of priorities.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> I have aggregate 65points including state sponsorship, what are the chances of getting invitation from nsw, not filled EOI yet.


whats your anzsco?


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

261313- software engineer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> 261313- software engineer


no chance i am afraid as per current trend.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello Experts,

Can you please let me know whether system administrator job code is available under 190NSW visa.
What are the chances of getting the invite with 80 points for System Administrator . 10 points for PTE?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Abdul jameel said:


> Yeah I heard about it just now..! There are a lot of 70 pointers . With one invitation round of 300 invites . Migration will come down to very less. If 600 invitation per round then waiting time is of a year. I only have hopes with nsw..


Refer the quotes form iscah news Skill Select round of 25th July did not happen - Iscah
They confirmed that the round will be once on every 11th day and the monthly total numbers will be the same.... what i understand the numbers will be doubled.
As last 11th they invited 800, so if there is no round this month, then its a serious problem for everybody as only 800 per month. But there is a round of 800 invites then we assume they will invite 1600 per draw on 11th of each month.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

How to apply for particular state nomination while filling EOI and can we submit EOI for all the states and how please help here


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

I heard that some nonpros started getting invitations from various states.

Can anyone confirm this news please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> How to apply for particular state nomination while filling EOI and can we submit EOI for all the states and how please help here


Most members submit separately for each state
As you are a software engineer I presume you would be interested only in nsw and Vic

So lodge 2 EOIs under 190 separately marking only 1 state in each

Cheers


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Most members submit separately for each state
> As you are a software engineer I presume you would be interested only in nsw and Vic
> 
> So lodge 2 EOIs under 190 separately marking only 1 state in each
> ...



Yes most of software engineers prefer VIC and NSW.

I already submitted individual EOIs on January 2018. My agent was telling me that few non pros got invitation so software people should wait for sometime.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

salma.tabbu said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you please let me know whether system administrator job code is available under 190NSW visa.
> What are the chances of getting the invite with 80 points for System Administrator . 10 points for PTE?


its a stream 2 occupation afaik. 80 with just 10 PTE? You might as well get a 20 PTE and float to the top of the queue- ahead of anyone i've ever seen on this board.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Is Chemical Engineer expected to be present in nsw occupation list this financial year? I have 65 pts and am expecting to gain 5 from sponsorship so that I can get a PR.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> Is Chemical Engineer expected to be present in nsw occupation list this financial year? I have 65 pts and am expecting to gain 5 from sponsorship so that I can get a PR.


That's unknown until list is published.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> That's unknown until list is published.


When is the list expected?


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Did any Mechanical Engineers here get sponsorship last fiscal year? 75 to 85 points with SS.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sagargarg said:


> When is the list expected?


Soon within few weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PandaBelle (Aug 14, 2017)

Sad to say no more hopes for 189/65pts non pro rata ansco 233211 civil engineer coz nowadays the higher the pts the higher chance of getting invitation and we have only proficient pte 10pts. Guys is it ok that we applied nsw 190 65+5 last april 9, 2018 then we create separate eoi for vic 190/65+5 this july 8, 2018. 
Thank you mates.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

What does today change exactly mean. Will there be only 800 invites per month ?? If it is then I should get married soon to claim 5 points.😛😛😛😛 . DHA should Make changes after a year so people will think and plan whether to spend money or not on migration.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> When is the list expected?


not sure, but usually July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abdul jameel said:


> What does today change exactly mean. Will there be only 800 invites per month ?? If it is then I should get married soon to claim 5 points.😛😛😛😛 . DHA should Make changes after a year so people will think and plan whether to spend money or not on migration.


we wish...


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you
I have completed my skill assessment and had got positive result in Mar-2017 so for filling EOI do i need to reassess my experience gained between 2017 - 2018. Do i need to submit skill assessment again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you
> I have completed my skill assessment and had got positive result in Mar-2017 so for filling EOI do i need to reassess my experience gained between 2017 - 2018. Do i need to submit skill assessment again?


If you are an ACS applicant, go through my thread opening post
You will get your answer

The link is in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Need help reg. 489 relative sponsored visa*

Hi guys,

Could someone please help me with my doubts.

1. how to prove "proof of your relationship to your sponsor" for first cousin
2. areas allowed to work n live in victoria.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Could not find the link.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello,
So it means System Administrator job code is available under 190 NSW visa??


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:
Original Post
Hello Experts,
Can you please let me know whether system administrator job code is available under 190NSW visa. What are the chances of getting the invite with 80 points for System Administrator . 10 points for PTE?

its a stream 2 occupation afaik. 80 with just 10 PTE? You might as well get a 20 PTE and float to the top of the queue- ahead of anyone i've ever seen on this board.


***++++
So do I need to submit one more EOI under 190 SA for System Administrator?


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello,
In my ACS assessment letter, there is no mention of my qualifications as mine was a RPL case. Does that mean that I cannot claim points for my bachelor and master degrees- Bachelor in engineering and post graduate diploma in management?
ACS letter only mentions my employment


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you
> I have completed my skill assessment and had got positive result in Mar-2017 so for filling EOI do i need to reassess my experience gained between 2017 - 2018. Do i need to submit skill assessment again?


if you are in the same company/role then no, just attach updated reference letter and paystubs. 

If anything has changed then to add new employment - yes.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> Hello,
> In my ACS assessment letter, there is no mention of my qualifications as mine was a RPL case. Does that mean that I cannot claim points for my bachelor and master degrees- Bachelor in engineering and post graduate diploma in management?
> ACS letter only mentions my employment


You will need to assess your degree separately to claim the education points, it will either be VETASSESS or Engineers Australia, depending on which degree you want to assess.


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You will need to assess your degree separately to claim the education points, it will either be VETASSESS or Engineers Australia, depending on which degree you want to assess.


My nominated occupation is ICT BA which is not assessed by Vetassess or EA, so how will they assess my qualification?
I do not see any option to submit my application there


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> My nominated occupation is ICT BA which is not assessed by Vetassess or EA, so how will they assess my qualification?
> I do not see any option to submit my application there


you are assessed as BA, but through RPL, your degree has never been touched and assessed, but it does not emean that you can assess your degree through relevant assessing body


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Could not find the link.


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> Hello,
> In my ACS assessment letter, there is no mention of my qualifications as mine was a RPL case. Does that mean that I cannot claim points for my bachelor and master degrees- Bachelor in engineering and post graduate diploma in management?
> ACS letter only mentions my employment


You can get your degree assessed separately through engineer Australia and claim points
Cheers


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

I can choose vetassess or it has to be engineers Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> You meant i can assess my education from anothet assessing body?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you
ACS has mentioned that they will consider initial 2 yrs of my total work experience as a training period so while filling EOI how much experience should I mention and how much points to claim on that.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm on the same boat as well. Just logged my EOI on 24/7/18. I'm applying for stream 2 - Project administrator. The breakdown is as below
Age: 30p
Master Degree + 2 years study in Australia: 20p 
PTE 85+: 20p
Australia experience - positive assessed by Vetassess: 2 years - 5p
Partner: 5p
*TOTAL: 80 + 5 for SS *


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi Guys, can anyone shed light on NSW state sponsorship for 511112 Project Administrator 2018? Applied EOI with 65+5 points on 28/6/2018. Thanks


I'm on the same boat with 80+5 and still waiting. But I submit my EOI last Tuesday on 24.7. Some case from Myimmitracker with people who has superior English and work experience got their pre-invite in 4days.


----------



## harisydney123 (Jul 26, 2018)

poxy2325 said:


> Lets hope for the best. Though i am in stream 2 but you never know.
> Be positive.


all the best


----------



## harisydney123 (Jul 26, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> I'm on the same boat as well. Just logged my EOI on 24/7/18. I'm applying for stream 2 - Project administrator. The breakdown is as below
> Age: 30p
> Master Degree + 2 years study in Australia: 20p
> PTE 85+: 20p
> ...


All the best


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you
> ACS has mentioned that they will consider initial 2 yrs of my total work experience as a training period so while filling EOI how much experience should I mention and how much points to claim on that.


2 years can not be claimed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vyrarchz said:


> I'm on the same boat as well. Just logged my EOI on 24/7/18. I'm applying for stream 2 - Project administrator. The breakdown is as below
> Age: 30p
> Master Degree + 2 years study in Australia: 20p
> PTE 85+: 20p
> ...


good score i think


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi mates,* Any good news regarding states opening 190 /489 ITA ... if not how long it will remain slow. And did in past it appeared or not ?

Will 263311 /263312 start ITA for 2017~2018 and 2018~2019 session ? any idea from the past years from senior fellows .

*
Thanks*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,* Any good news regarding states opening 190 /489 ITA ... if not how long it will remain slow. And did in past it appeared or not ?
> 
> Will 263311 /263312 start ITA for 2017~2018 and 2018~2019 session ? any idea from the past years from senior fellows .
> 
> ...


Look out for posts from Tony or visit Iscah website for credible information 

Don’t depend on any one else’s advice on such matters

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you
> ACS has mentioned that they will consider initial 2 yrs of my total work experience as a training period so while filling EOI how much experience should I mention and how much points to claim on that.


In the assessment letter they write very specifically after which month you can claim points for experience 

Look for that sentence 

Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In the assessment letter they write very specifically after which month you can claim points for experience
> 
> Look for that sentence
> 
> Cheers


This is a silly question though. If they mention after October 2011, will it be from October or from November.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > In the assessment letter they write very specifically after which month you can claim points for experience
> ...


From 1 November 2011 

Not a silly question, good to double check


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> From 1 November 2011
> 
> Not a silly question, good to double check


Thanks a lot

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> From 1 November 2011
> 
> Not a silly question, good to double check


50% of the members atleast make this mistake of claiming from October
A few weeks back for at least 10 posts, a member refused to accept it means that and insisted that it would be October 

Good that he rechecked 

Cheers


----------



## Bdj (Jul 26, 2018)

Also new. Have done Eoi for 190 nsw through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018. 
Points are
Age 15
Eng 20
Exp 15
Educ 15

State 5

Total 70.

Do you think I will get an invite? 

Got 2 years left until I turn 45.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,* Any good news regarding states opening 190 /489 ITA ... if not how long it will remain slow. And did in past it appeared or not ?
> 
> Will 263311 /263312 start ITA for 2017~2018 and 2018~2019 session ? any idea from the past years from senior fellows .
> 
> ...


they would start invite between any time now and September.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bdj said:


> Also new. Have done Eoi for 190 nsw through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018.
> Points are
> Age 15
> Eng 20
> ...


Ask Tony or visit Iscah website for credible information 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ugandar123 said:


> This is a silly question though. If they mention after October 2011, will it be from October or from November.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


1st november.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Ask Tony or visit Iscah website for credible information
> 
> Cheers


it seems you are affiliated, hence constant advertising.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Bdj said:


> Also new. Have done Eoi for 190 nsw through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018.
> Points are
> Age 15
> Eng 20
> ...



If you are looking for answers then you have to provide your ANZSCO code too.

SS/190 is unpredictable so whatever answer you get is of no use.


----------



## altafsamnaniit (Jul 26, 2018)

When is the next draw happening for NSW?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

altafsamnaniit said:


> When is the next draw happening for NSW?


There are no draws in SS

Everyday is an Invite day
Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There are no draws in SS
> 
> Everyday is an Invite day
> Cheers


Is there a limit on the state invites or each state can invite as many people as they need?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

altafsamnaniit said:


> When is the next draw happening for NSW?


There is no draw for SC190


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

altafsamnaniit said:


> When is the next draw happening for NSW?


Wait for them to open their business first.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Wait for them to open their business first.


I hope that they list will not be completely reviewed, with this immigration tension and changes... eh...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Is there a limit on the state invites or each state can invite as many people as they need?


There is an annual ceiling which is given by the federal government on how many total applicants will be granted PR during each FY under SS 

This year it is about 29,000
This figure includes dependent also so assuming 1.8 members per application it comes to about 16,000 invites in this year assuming that they will use the full quota

How that quota is carved out among individual states, I have not come across it and is probably not in the public domain 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Is there a limit on the state invites or each state can invite as many people as they need?


NSW quota for the past 4 years been 4000.


----------



## Bdj (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorry 261111 ICT business analyst


----------



## Bdj (Jul 26, 2018)

SunV said:


> Bdj said:
> 
> 
> > Also new. Have done Eoi for 190 nsw through agent submitted 29 Jan 2018.
> ...


Sorry code 261111 ICT business analyst


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bdj said:


> Sorry 261111 ICT business analyst


With 70... as of now, it is hard.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

SunV said:


> Wait for them to open their business first.


@SunV - Just curious. Did you apply for 190 NSW too? from your signature, I can see that you are waiting for VIC grant. I was wondering if people generally apply for both NSW and VIC at the same time?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> @SunV - Just curious. Did you apply for 190 NSW too? from your signature, I can see that you are waiting for VIC grant. I was wondering if people generally apply for both NSW and VIC at the same time?


it is a common use case


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> @SunV - Just curious. Did you apply for 190 NSW too? from your signature, I can see that you are waiting for VIC grant. I was wondering if people generally apply for both NSW and VIC at the same time?


I cut shot my signature.

If you interested in my case then read below.

I created 3 EOI's 189, 190 NSW and 190 VIC on 31-Jan-2018. I got Pre-invite/ITA for NSW and VIC in FEB first week. Since I was interested in VIC, so withdrawn my NSW EOI and applied for VIC ( I don't suggest this to everyone ) and got approval from VIC.

VIC rejection ratio is very high it doesn't mean you will be rejected. My theory is if they have one place then why not me? where as NSW is straight forward if your point claims are genuine then they will approve your nomination without any issue in 99% of cases. 1% I am keeping for being safe  . 

VIC asks for commitment and there is question that have you applied for another state so after withdrawing for NSW I confidently replied NO to that.

Anything else you want to know PM me.

Hope it helps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I cut shot my signature.
> 
> If you interested in my case then read below.
> 
> ...


no such thing as pre-invite mate


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> no such thing as pre-invite mate


For you I mentioned ITA (Invitation to apply). 

Still you are pulling my leg .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> it is a common use case


Andrey, This question was addressed for me why you replied. It is not fair.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Andrey, This question was addressed for me why you replied. It is not fair.


sorry, my bad. wont happen again.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> sorry, my bad. wont happen again.


Joking Mate.


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, i submitted my EOI with 75 points under 189, 80 points under 190 and 85 points under 489 visa. Any chances of getting an invitation. My anzsco code is Accountant General. I'd really appreciate your comments.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, i submitted my EOI with 75 points under 189, 80 points under 190 and 85 points under 489 visa. Any chances of getting an invitation. My anzsco code is Accountant General. I'd really appreciate your comments.


This is the most credible information you can get

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is the most credible information you can ge
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. This source gives some Information based on analysis under 189 visa which may usually take a lot of time. Any idea what is the scene for 190 or 489 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> Thanks mate. This source gives some Information based on analysis under 189 visa which may usually take a lot of time. Any idea what is the scene for 190 or 489 visa?


190 is actually unpredictable as they don’t follow set pattern or rules

They invite anyone they want irrespective of the points or when the EOI was lodged

If you want to go down the 190 route, you apply and wait

Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

SunV said:


> I cut shot my signature.
> 
> If you interested in my case then read below.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. So there is that question from VIC about applying for different states 

I am not sure if the next round will give an indication of a general trend for 189 (specifically for 261313), but will decide my next steps after that. It has become increasingly competitive and unpredictable in a few months' time.

Open to both VIC and NSW, but leaning towards the latter due to better job prospects for my profession. But may be I am wrong on this one. I will probably have to review the options again(and do a bit more research) in case if 190 is the only viable route.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davindersingh131285 (Jul 26, 2018)

invite for non pro rata

Hi everyone. What are chances in next round of 11 aug 2018 for electrical engineers 233311 on 70 points in 189 subclass

However i am waiting in nsw invite so that i can apply with 75

Doe for 189 is 2 july

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Davindersingh131285 said:


> invite for non pro rata
> 
> Hi everyone. What are chances in next round of 11 aug 2018 for electrical engineers 233311 on 70 points in 189 subclass
> 
> ...


This is the most credible site for checking invites

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Davindersingh131285 (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes as per iscah i will get net round but i cant believe it as per trends going


----------



## hakim92 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Seniors,

I am planning to do skill assessment again with different anzsco (262112)/ ICT Security Specialist as my bachelor degree major is Internetworking and Security and graduated in AU.

Long story short, I have a year XP onshore as IT Support Engineer and have checked ACS guidelines and found out that most of my roles are related in 262112 description. There is a question I would like to ask :

1. Would my XP will be deducted by ACS because I am now offshore?

I have a little knowledge about skill assessment of acs as my MARA agent did it for me.

Thank you very much


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is an annual ceiling which is given by the federal government on how many total applicants will be granted PR during each FY under SS
> 
> This year it is about 29,000
> This figure includes dependent also so assuming 1.8 members per application it comes to about 16,000 invites in this year assuming that they will use the full quota
> ...





andreyx108b said:


> NSW quota for the past 4 years been 4000.


Thanks mates.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guys,

With recent trend, I am planning to apply for VIC as well. 

But I have read somewhere that states have problem when somebody applied for more than 1 state. Means NSW may get to know that I have applied for VIC and they will not consider this as a good sign for loyalty where associate will live for 2 years after getting PR.

Is this true? Currently I have applied for 189 & 190 NSW and planning to apply for VIC.

Please find my details below.

Regards,
Raman

Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 5 points 
Spouse – 5 Points
Total 75 Points
EOI: 17-July-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation :


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't think anybody gets bonus points for loyalty or gets negative points for loyalty.


raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With recent trend, I am planning to apply for VIC as well.
> 
> ...


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

Occupation auditor. 
Applied for 190 nsw with 80+5.
Applied for 189 with 80.
Separate EOIs. 

Good luck! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Hi, can someone please advise on my chances with NSW & VIC 190?

ANZSCO: CHEF (351311)
POINTS: 60 + 5
(age:30 edu:15 work:5 pte:10)

EOI Lodged: 9 July with NSW & VIC

Awaiting invite. 

Any inputs will be much appreciated, 
thanks 🙂


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> This is the most credible site for checking invites
> 
> EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah
> 
> Cheers


Every second post is an ad


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tejasvichugh said:


> Hi, can someone please advise on my chances with NSW & VIC 190?
> 
> ANZSCO: CHEF (351311)
> POINTS: 60 + 5
> ...


i would say, chances are little.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Hi, can someone please advise on my chances with NSW & VIC 190?
> 
> ANZSCO: CHEF (351311)
> POINTS: 60 + 5
> ...


No one can predict a SS

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> No one can predict a SS
> 
> You will have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


The trend is very clear, as long as understand what trend is;


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello seniors,
What are the chances for architectural draftsperson anzco 312111 
Points 70 inc SS??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello seniors,
> What are the chances for architectural draftsperson anzco 312111
> Points 70 inc SS??


I think it is a rare anzsco, and we are not sure on what list it will appear (i.e. stream 1 or 2) so... hard to say.


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello seniors,
> ...


In the last financial year it was on priority list.it’s Non pro rata occupation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ararmaan28 said:


> In the last financial year it was on priority list.it’s Non pro rata occupation


It is not on the SC189, so only SC190 NSW... they have 2 streams, one priority, the second high pointers... and they shift the aznscos sometimes. They have not published new lists as of yet.


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > In the last financial year it was on priority list.it’s Non pro rata occupation
> ...


Yes Andrey. I know that my occupation was on nsw priority list(stream1) in last FY


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

I just wanted to know that will nsw publish its priority list after the release of jobs.gov.au release its migration occupation list ??


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> good score i think


Thank you Andrey. I just hope that I can get a spot in NSW. My score will be 85+5 next year. Seriously I don't want to move to South Australia.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

vyrarchz said:


> Seriously I don't want to move to South Australia.


Why not? South Australia is beautiful and Adelaide is not a small city. It is also more affordable than Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can someone please advise on my chances with NSW & VIC 190?
> ...


I would disagree. Trades get invited pretty quickly by NSW with minimum points. Just look at the cases registered on immitracker.
It's a question of demand. NSW needs trades people and they know that those people are not likely to get through applying for the 189 as they usually have low points. Therefore they get invited by the state.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Thanka, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vyrarchz said:


> Thank you Andrey. I just hope that I can get a spot in NSW. My score will be 85+5 next year. Seriously I don't want to move to South Australia.


85+5 is high by any means, so you will get it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I would disagree. Trades get invited pretty quickly by NSW with minimum points. Just look at the cases registered on immitracker.
> It's a question of demand. NSW needs trades people and they know that those people are not likely to get through applying for the 189 as they usually have low points. Therefore they get invited by the state.


Totally agree.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ararmaan28 said:


> I just wanted to know that will nsw publish its priority list after the release of jobs.gov.au release its migration occupation list ??


Sometimes between July and September, but i would say rather max mid august.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
My ANZSCO code is 233211(civil engineer)(non pro rata)
189- 65 points
190(NSW)-70
190(nsw)-70
I applied in 2 states on 16 may 2018.. but now my agent is insisting to pull back EOI from VIC as it reduces my chances of an invitation... It has already been 2 months.. should I withdraw from VIC ?? will it be beneficial if it's just 1 state..? I just have time till this year.. next year I'll lose age points and will not be eligible..please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sifreh said:


> I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
> My ANZSCO code is 233211(civil engineer)(non pro rata)
> 189- 65 points
> 190(NSW)-70
> ...


There is no issue with two states, but with 70 points its hard to get an invite for nomination, and nearly impossible for 189.


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Sifreh said:
> 
> 
> > I urgently need a suggestion guys... If someone can help me...
> ...


But with the last invitation round.. non pro rata 70 pointers did get picked up and if the trend remains the same then I am expecting after 70 pointers 65 pointers will get picked up.. since last year preference was given to pro rata occupation this year they will/should prefer non pro rata for couple of months at least...I am hopeful.. just confused bout the states..


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Can anyone please suggest what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation. And how to check in which category my occupation belongs


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Can anyone please suggest what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation. And how to check in which category my occupation belongs


Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year.

Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
Electronics Engineer
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Computer Network Professionals


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

foxes said:


> NishaNene said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please suggest what is pro rata and non pro rata occupation. And how to check in which category my occupation belongs
> ...


Hi foxes, 
You mean to say that pro-rata will be applied to the above occupations?
Take an example of 312111 architectural draftsperson...what would be the scenario? 
And if you don’t mind can you please share the source of this info?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi foxes,
> You mean to say that pro-rata will be applied to the above occupations?
> Take an example of 312111 architectural draftsperson...what would be the scenario?
> And if you don’t mind can you please share the source of this info?



312111 would be NON PRO RATA

Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi foxes,
> ...


Hii...if it’s not under pro-rata it’s an advantage or dis?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hii...if it’s not under pro-rata it’s an advantage or dis?


Probably an advantage 
But it all depends on how the department issues invites in the coming days

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hii...if it’s not under pro-rata it’s an advantage or dis?
> ...


Thankyou newbiez....any update regarding NSW programme?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Thankyou newbiez....any update regarding NSW programme?


Nope
I am the last person to advise on invites

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ararmaan28 said:


> Thankyou newbiez....any update regarding NSW programme?


They have not started inviting yet, at least no invites were yet reported.


----------



## smanikandan1987 (Apr 25, 2018)

@newbienz : just a question thought - on the subclass 190 nomination for Victoria, there is a requirement to prove Financial resources.. I've been living in Melbourne for the past 2 years : is that something that I need to prove as well?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

smanikandan1987 said:


> @newbienz : just a question thought - on the subclass 190 nomination for Victoria, there is a requirement to prove Financial resources.. I've been living in Melbourne for the past 2 years : is that something that I need to prove as well?


Please the link and the image attached. 


https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

This wait with no movement on any front is depressing!

Hope NSW at least announces their SOL in the coming week.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello all,

Need your help for the ACS assessment. I have 13 years experience in software field. However, ACS reduced 6 years of my experience, hence, I could claim only 10 points for EOI. Therefore, I got the below training certificate that I have undergone in my first company, which has mentioned training in required roles. After the training, I have one year experience from the same company.

If I provide the below 2 documents, will ACS consider it as 2 years experience. In that case I will get 14 years experience and can claim for 15 points.
Can I give it a try?

Document1

This is to certify that Mr. <my name> had undergone "Software Engineering and Management Program" with our concern, <company name> India Private Limited, on full time basis (40 hours/week) from September 2004 to September 2005.

During his tenure he had undergone following training modules as part of program curriculum:

•	A formal crash course was given for a period of 1 year with following modules

o	Software development life cycle - Requirement analysis, Initiation, Planning, Design, Development, Testing, Implementation, Opearations & maintenance.
o Harware & Software concepts
o Operating system concepts - Windows
o Object oriented programming - C++
o Microsoft Technologies (Asp, Vb, .NET)
o Mainframes (Cobol, JCL, REXX, DB2, CICS, IMS-DB, PL1)
o Relational Database Management System - Oracle
o Networking & Security Concepts
o Testing & Software Quality assurance
o Project management concepts
o Soft skills (Communication, Ethics & Professional Expectations)

•	After completing each module an assesment was conducted to evaluate the understanding of the concepts taught during the training.
•	A project assignment was given during the course execution for each module to evaluate the implementation of the concepts taught during the training.


Document2

This is to certify that <my name> was trained and employed in our organization from September 22, 2004 to September 29, 2006 as a full-time employee and his last designation was “Programmer Analyst Trainee”. During this tenure, he had been actively involved in various projects for Fortune 500 Companies.

Projects: SFTEST, JCL Review, Reverse Engineering, RBC Conversion – Sep 2005 till Sep 2006.

Field of Expertise:

COBOL, JCL, IMSDB, DB2 and REXX.

Roles and Responsibilities:
•	Requirement gathering, analysis and review of High Level Design.
•	Preparation, review of Low Level Design and Impact analysis.
•	High-level analysis of the entire process creating the physical system flow and data flow diagram.
•	Detailed analysis of the entire process creating business/functional and technical requirements.
•	Creation of test plan with test data requirements and preparation of Unit test plan.

Note: Document2 was already accepted by ACS.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ugandar123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Need your help for the ACS assessment. I have 13 years experience in software field. However, ACS reduced 6 years of my experience, hence, I could claim only 10 points for EOI. Therefore, I got the below training certificate that I have undergone in my first company, which has mentioned training in required roles. After the training, I have one year experience from the same company.
> 
> ...


Do you want to claim training as employment? 

Please go through ACS guidelines to see what the requirements for employment are.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

I have got my ACS positive assessment in Mar-17 then it's been already a year so if I apply EOI and my ACS letter validity exprires(as it will exire in Mar-19 as per ACS guidelines ) then will my EOI be disqualified


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> I have got my ACS positive assessment in Mar-17 then it's been already a year so if I apply EOI and my ACS letter validity exprires(as it will exire in Mar-19 as per ACS guidelines ) then will my EOI be disqualified


You should have a valid ACS assessment on the date of the invite

You should plan to get a renewed ACS assessment in hand before the present one expires, so that you can continue the same EOI date of effect

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> This wait with no movement on any front is depressing!
> 
> Hope NSW at least announces their SOL in the coming week.


wait for it, nsw will start inviting.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you. 
I have 65 points including 10 for IELTS. but it seems 65 are not enough to get invite. what are the other possible ways I can improve my points. As getting 8 all in IELTS would be really tough. I had tried PTE also but could not score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you.
> I have 65 points including 10 for IELTS. but it seems 65 are not enough to get invite. what are the other possible ways I can improve my points. As getting 8 all in IELTS would be really tough. I had tried PTE also but could not score.


How many times did you try PTE? it is achievable in PTE, whereas in the way IELTS is scored, it is not.


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Dear Andrey,

We had a few discussions last week if you recall. 

I have managed to update my points to 70 (189) and 70+5 (190, VIC & NSW).

Now the million dollar question, what are my chances with NSW? I understand the queue is very long in 189 so the only hope is 190. Has NSW started inviting?


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

I had given 5-6 attempts of PTE and could not score 65+ even for all sections. Not sure how do they evaluate the test. I have heard many success stories of PTE, people scoring 79+ each. In my case could not score 65+ even.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear Andrey,
> 
> We had a few discussions last week if you recall.
> 
> ...


Mate, what is your anzsco? As the rounds progress, especially if you are 261111/2 or 26131/3/2/1 even 70 might not be enough.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> I had given 5-6 attempts of PTE and could not score 65+ even for all sections. Not sure how do they evaluate the test. I have heard many success stories of PTE, people scoring 79+ each. In my case could not score 65+ even.


Training, training and training.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, what is your anzsco? As the rounds progress, especially if you are 261111/2 or 26131/3/2/1 even 70 might not be enough.


I think its 261112. I saw a similar post from the same user. 

70+5 not enough even in 190?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

insider580 said:


> I think its 261112. I saw a similar post from the same user.
> 
> 70+5 not enough even in 190?


i am afraid it is not.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

What are the chances for 233111 at 65(189) for NSW invite? I have applied for NSW nomination is the same EOI


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Let's hope for some news by tomorrow...✌🏼


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> What are the chances for 233111 at 65(189) for NSW invite? I have applied for NSW nomination is the same EOI


As per current trend it is hard.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851

Message from DoHA about skill select new process !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1866214886797851
> 
> Message from DoHA about skill select new process !!!
> 
> ...


its a standard update i would say, they did change rounds dates previouslt, didn't run rounds at all, run a small rounds and large rounds... as they say it is not set in stone.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Experts,

DO I stand any chance with below points?

Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 5 points 
Spouse – 5 Points
Total 75 Points
EOI: 17-July-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> DO I stand any chance with below points?
> 
> ...


You do have a high score, if the cutoff for SC189 will be kept at 75 points, even if moving slow, NSW will have to invite 75+5 pointers... as many 75 pointers and 80 pointers will opt-in for SC189 not sc190 NSW.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My spouse given the IELTS exam in August 2016
If we submit visa application in 1-2 months in DHA then that IELTS Score Card will be valid for my spouse or she need to give the exam again ?
i m not clamming spouse points 

thanks


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You do have a high score, if the cutoff for SC189 will be kept at 75 points, even if moving slow, NSW will have to invite 75+5 pointers... as many 75 pointers and 80 pointers will opt-in for SC189 not sc190 NSW.


Thanks Sir,

Also, Do 261311 was in NSW priority skill list last year? 

I am worried whether they will have this skill this year. Also, do they prefer 261312 or 261311?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> My spouse given the IELTS exam in August 2016
> If we submit visa application in 1-2 months in DHA then that IELTS Score Card will be valid for my spouse or she need to give the exam again ?
> i m not clamming spouse points
> 
> thanks


Your spose needs to meet the functional English requirement:

*



An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application

Click to expand...

*https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks Sir,
> 
> Also, Do 261311 was in NSW priority skill list last year?
> 
> I am worried whether they will have this skill this year. Also, do they prefer 261312 or 261311?


It won't be removed, it is one of the most in demand occupations.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It won't be removed, it is one of the most in demand occupations.


Thanks for the prompt reply.

Any idea from past as which occupation they prefer (261311 vs 261312) more??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> My spouse given the IELTS exam in August 2016
> If we submit visa application in 1-2 months in DHA then that IELTS Score Card will be valid for my spouse or she need to give the exam again ?
> i m not clamming spouse points
> 
> thanks


English language competency scores for partner functional English seems you can complete it within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

For main applicants they are valid for 3 years prior to invitation to apply

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/english-language-skills.aspx

Curious to hear from others


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Any idea from past as which occupation they prefer (261311 vs 261312) more??


check on the tracker, i can't really say.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> English language competency scores for partner functional English seems you can complete it within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> ...


it is 12 months for partner, this is a constant confusion on the forum, have raised many arguments before, i was also under impression of 3 years before...


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

prettyisotonic said:


> english language competency scores for partner functional english seems you can complete it within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> ...


for spouse its not valid for 3 years ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> for spouse its not valid for 3 years ?


Please see the rules as per the link.


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Finally good news guys!!

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

NSW just opened their 2018-19 program!


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> for spouse its not valid for 3 years ?


Link you have shared is for functional English. For partner skills, you need competent english which is valid for 3 years.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is published below. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> arnish.singh said:
> 
> 
> > for spouse its not valid for 3 years ?
> ...


arnish.singh mentioned they aren't claiming partner points, so just proof of functional English is required


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is published below. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, does 190 visa have pro-rata and non-pro-rata like 189?


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

I could not even find any changes for this FY, and they took a whole month to finalize their list?....


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the news that NSW has opened up guys! I submitted a 190 EOI more than a week ago for 261313 (Software Engineer) with 80 points. Could you kindly let me know if I can be hopeful of an invite? If so when do you guys think I would get? I have asked this before in other forums but now that NSW has opened, reposting again. Also, is there a WhatsApp group that I could join?


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Bad News if you are applying as Engineering Technologist NSW 190,

Its not on the list anymore
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> I could not even find any changes for this FY, and they took a whole month to finalize their list?....


that's was expected...


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is published below. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like 233914 ET has been removed from the lost(or it did not on the least in last fy as well?)


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List for the 2018–19 financial year is published below. We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List). We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing this.

i could not find any info about stream 2 at website. did they removed it for this financial year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnnytheman said:


> Looks like 233914 ET has been removed from the lost(or it did not on the least in last fy as well?)


you can check on anzscosearch


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks for sharing the news that NSW has opened up guys! I submitted a 190 EOI more than a week ago for 261313 (Software Engineer) with 80 points. Could you kindly let me know if I can be hopeful of an invite? If so when do you guys think I would get? I have asked this before in other forums but now that NSW has opened, reposting again. Also, is there a WhatsApp group that I could join?




You have such a high points. Hang tight, it can come at anytime soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Guys, does 190 visa have pro-rata and non-pro-rata like 189?




Nope. Pro rata concept is there because 189 has round. 190 does not have round concept, hence nope. 

However just like they are in 189, competition in 190 for those pro rata occupations is harsh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hoandang said:


> Guys, does 190 visa have pro-rata and non-pro-rata like 189?


No

Each state creates their own priority / special conditions for various anzsco codes


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Can we expect nomination under stream 2 as there's no mention? It's very unpredictable but gives hope to many.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Now that NSW has announced their SOL, can we expect that they will start sending invites from this week itself?


----------



## poxy2325 (Apr 21, 2018)

Abhiarp said:


> Can we expect nomination under stream 2 as there's no mention? It's very unpredictable but gives hope to many.


yes there is no mention of stream 2. i am not sure if still they will invite for stream 2 or not?


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Now that NSW has announced their SOL, can we expect that they will start sending invites from this week itself?


I believe so! This thread is so alive again.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

New occupation list is out. I have 70 pts including state sponsorship for electronics (233411 code)

I have an option to claim another 5 points by getting my wife assessed for marketing specialist which will take me to 75points


Should I get my wife assessed for skills?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> New occupation list is out. I have 70 pts including state sponsorship for electronics (233411 code)
> 
> I have an option to claim another 5 points by getting my wife assessed for marketing specialist which will take me to 75points
> 
> ...




I think you should if you want to get invited quicker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Now that NSW has announced their SOL, can we expect that they will start sending invites from this week itself?


I would say they would invite August/September, not July.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> New occupation list is out. I have 70 pts including state sponsorship for electronics (233411 code)
> 
> I have an option to claim another 5 points by getting my wife assessed for marketing specialist which will take me to 75points
> 
> ...


I would, it's hella competitive these days so get as many points as you can.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Now that NSW has announced their SOL, can we expect that they will start sending invites from this week itself?
> ...


Do we have any clarity on Stream 2 nominations?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would, it's hella competitive these days so get as many points as you can.


The only concern I have is marketing specialist is not on nsw occupation list... My agent says it will not matter since she is not a primary applicant and we are just claiming partner points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Abhiarp said:


> I believe so! This thread is so alive again.





andreyx108b said:


> I would say they would invite August/September, not July.


Hope they invite from this week itself!

Anyone, no matter what ANZSCO or points, who get an invite from NSW please post it here.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

poxy2325 said:


> yes there is no mention of stream 2. i am not sure if still they will invite for stream 2 or not?


Yeah I just realised that too. Before they have "From July 2015, the NSW 190 program has two streams:". Now they only have "Your occupation must be on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List)."

But I wonder why do they still put "NSW cannot provide an indication of the likelihood of invitation under either of these streams." there :confused2:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hope they invite from this week itself!
> 
> Anyone, no matter what ANZSCO or points, who get an invite from NSW please post it here.


Well half of this week is August anyway


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No
> 
> Each state creates their own priority / special conditions for various anzsco codes


NSW has always been ambiguous, all their hidden requirements, such as English/ Experience, have never been mentioned. 

On the contrary, other states have been very transparent and clearly stated that how many years of experience and English proficiency are need to meet the criteria of some occupations.

Not very ethical IMO


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Well half of this week is August anyway


if you check the tracker, invites usually start end of august/begining of september, or late september... 

Not saying they don't invite ealier, but... if they do, in a very small numbers.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

antonychan11 said:


> NSW has always been ambiguous, all their hidden requirements, such as English/ Experience, have never been mentioned.
> 
> On the contrary, other states have been very transparent and clearly stated that how many years of experience and English proficiency are need to meet the criteria of some occupations.
> 
> Not very ethical IMO


I would have to disagree, they are actually very clear in terms of the criteria. What they do not share clearly, however, is how many invitations are going to be sent for each occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> I would have to disagree, they are actually very clear in terms of the criteria. What they do not share clearly, however, is how many invitations are going to be sent for each occupation.


Totally agree. 

Criteria is quite clear. Allocation is not. However, 26131 is the largest as per me.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> I would have to disagree, they are actually very clear in terms of the criteria. What they do not share clearly, however, is how many invitations are going to be sent for each occupation.


Maybe it does not apply to other occupations, however, for the accountant, they will not invite anyone without work experience or superior English, no matter how many points you have.

Other states very clearly stated that English requirement and experiences are such... except NSW


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone has invitation data for new financial year ? or we need to wait till mid August?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I would, it's hella competitive these days so get as many points as you can.
> ...


I would concur with your agent, for claiming partner points you just need to have an occupation on the same skills list, competent English and be under 45 years of age


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

antonychan11 said:


> Maybe it does not apply to other occupations, however, for the accountant, they will not invite anyone without work experience or superior English, no matter how many points you have.
> 
> Other states are very clearly stated that English requirement and experiences are such... except NSW


Buddy, CMIIW, but I think you misunderstand how 190 NSW works. They are selecting applicants based on certain criteria, which are available on their website. They will rank all those applicants and select the those with highest merit as per their criteria.

Even if you have 20 points for English and 15 for experience does not mean that you will get invited. It's either:
1. They have exhausted the number of invitations for your occupation, or
2. There are people who have higher merits as per NSW criteria such as total points.

Hope it helps.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

antonychan11 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to disagree, they are actually very clear in terms of the criteria. What they do not share clearly, however, is how many invitations are going to be sent for each occupation.
> ...


If that is true then it is indeed not ideal for potential applicants - I don't see any downside to letting applicants know of such requirements though, it's within their remit to have as many conditions as they like (unless they like having the ability to apply conditions on a case by case basis)

Edit: thanks for elaborating foxes


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

antonychan11 said:


> Maybe it does not apply to other occupations, however, for the accountant, they will not invite anyone without work experience or superior English, no matter how many points you have.
> 
> Other states very clearly stated that English requirement and experiences are such... except NSW


hm... you can't have 85 points without experience and IETLS below 6...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would concur with your agent, for claiming partner points you just need to have an occupation on the same skills list, competent English and be under 45 years of age


May I know which occupation list u referring to? Marketing specialist is not listed in nsw list which is just released And electronics is... Am bit confused

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Buddy, CMIIW, but I think you misunderstand how 190 NSW works. They are selecting applicants based on certain criteria, which are available on their website. They will rank all those applicants and select the those with highest merit as per their criteria.
> 
> Even if you have 20 points for English and 15 for experience does not mean that you will get invited. It's either:
> 1. They have exhausted the number of invitations for your occupation, or
> ...


Guess we will never know, but it is true based on my observation. some 80 pointers did not get invited by NSW but some 75 pointers got invited because of better English or more experienced, which does not match their criteria posted online ( SkillSelect point system is the 2nd criteria)


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> What are the chances for 233111 at 65(189) for NSW invite? I have applied for NSW nomination is the same EOI


Hey SagarGarg,
Even I have the same Anzsco code i.e. 233111 and score is 70 (65+5) too. What is your DOE? Luckily, our profession is listed in the new priority list by NSW for this year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MohitM said:


> Hey SagarGarg,
> Even I have the same Anzsco code i.e. 233111 and score is 65 too. What is your DOE? Luckily, our profession is listed in the new priority list by NSW for this year.


but with 65 points, stream 1 or 2... still almost impossible.


----------



## pomade2017 (Jul 5, 2018)

Do they remove stream 2?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I would concur with your agent, for claiming partner points you just need to have an occupation on the same skills list, competent English and be under 45 years of age
> ...


Sorry for the confusion, I meant the skilled occupation list by DHA 

Ie MLTSSL / STSOL 

See:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pomade2017 said:


> Do they remove stream 2?


at least according to some it disappeared from the web-site, not sure.. lets confirm. I doubt myself, but lets see.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Just had a word with NSW Department, the lady said that they are not updated on the closure of Stream 2 nominations, according to her nomination process should work like previous year. Still, she has asked enquire tomorrow for better clarity.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I meant the skilled occupation list by DHA
> 
> Ie MLTSSL / STSOL
> 
> ...


Even for nsw state Visa process...the occupation needs to be in the same list?

Coz my occupation is in mtssl and my wife is in stsol

My agent said we can claim 5 points for nsw 190 and will not be able to claim for 189 visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> hm... you can't have 85 points without experience and IETLS below 6...


Not talking about 85 points and IETLS 6. Just consider below examples:

80 points : Age 30 | AUS Regional study 15+5+5 | ENG 10 | PY+NAATI+Partner 15

75 points: Age 30 | degree 15 | ENG 20| EXP 15

I am pretty sure someone like the 75 point case about got invited before.

But I am quite confident that NSW will not invite the 80 point above if the point breakdown is like that.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> if you check the tracker, invites usually start end of august/begining of september, or late september...
> 
> Not saying they don't invite ealier, but... if they do, in a very small numbers.


True


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

antonychan11 said:


> Guess we will never know, but it is true based on my observation. some 80 pointers did not get invited by NSW but some 75 pointers got invited because of better English or more experienced, which does not match their criteria posted online ( SkillSelect point system is the 2nd criteria)


Do you have more details about the said case, like their EOI date? Is it on immitracker? 

Just a thought, if those cases are legit, then there is a scenario that I can think of. Suppose the 75 pointers lodged EOI in March and there was no other 80 pointers at that time so he got invited in the same month. Then they ran out of invitations for the said occupation. Then in April, someone with 80 pointers lodged an EOI and has been waiting to get invited since.

Anyway, that's just one scenario.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Guys, does 190 visa have pro-rata and non-pro-rata like 189?




They don't. But pro rata means high competition and you have to have high points to compete if you fall in pro rata. They have their own selection criteria, so I believe they go on the basis of that.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> hoandang said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, does 190 visa have pro-rata and non-pro-rata like 189?
> ...


Is it true that NSW gives preference to English whereas VIC gives preference to experience ??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the confusion, I meant the skilled occupation list by DHA
> ...


MTSSL occupations can be used for 189 or 190 (subject to the main applicant meeting the specific states requirements).

STSOL occupations only for 190.

That's why it would work for 190 but not for 189 (with you as the main applicant) for your nominated occupation - but not the other way around. 

I don't think the partner occupation anzsco code has to be on the specific state occupation list.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Do you have more details about the said case, like their EOI date? Is it on immitracker?
> 
> Just a thought, if those cases are legit, then there is a scenario that I can think of. Suppose the 75 pointers lodged EOI in March and there was no other 80 pointers at that time so he got invited in the same month. Then they ran out of invitations for the said occupation. Then in April, someone with 80 pointers lodged an EOI and has been waiting to get invited since.
> 
> Anyway, that's just one scenario.


Yes there is plenty of evidence, I cannot upload the screenshot in here, but you can easily find that there were some 75 pts cases got invited this year in Jan and Feb 2018

Examples:

1. 75 pts DOE 12 Feb 2018, IELTS 9 | Exp 10 years 
2. 75 pts DOE 20 Jan 2018, IELTS 9 | Exp 4 years

At that time, the accountant had no invitation issued since the beginning of DEC 17 due to the ceiling issue. I am pretty sure there were *at least more than 1 NSW 190 EOI has 80 points* when 75 pt got invited by NSW in JAN 2018.

20 Dec 2017 invitation round accountant cutoff is 80pts at 11/12/2017 6:11 pm, there was no invitation for accountant till 18 Apr 18 round.

This proves that the skillselect point is less important than ENG and experience and they are hiding about what they want for accountants.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guyz, 
I have seen that, in the updated 489 list, 261313 has totally removed from all NSW regional areas like FSC 
Bad news.
Only available in 190 list.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> MTSSL occupations can be used for 189 or 190 (subject to the main applicant meeting the specific states requirements).
> 
> STSOL occupations only for 190.
> 
> ...



Nicely put, totally agreed,

to claim partner points it is irreverent to consider states list. MLTSSL AND STSOL should only be satisfied.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz,
> I have seen that, in the updated 489 list, 261313 has totally removed from all NSW regional areas like FSC
> Bad news.
> Only available in 190 list.


yes bro,
everyday we can only hear heart breaking news regrading ausi immi.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz,
> I have seen that, in the updated 489 list, 261313 has totally removed from all NSW regional areas like FSC
> Bad news.
> Only available in 190 list.


occupation list is currently under review and will be updated soon
that is temporary closed


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> yes bro,
> everyday we can only hear heart breaking news regrading ausi immi.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> MTSSL occupations can be used for 189 or 190 (subject to the main applicant meeting the specific states requirements).
> 
> STSOL occupations only for 190.
> 
> ...


Great..this is helpful...thanks man

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

My occupation 312111 architectural draftsperson got removed from list 😞 unlucky.. 😞 this is so devastating...


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guyz,
> ...


NSW has released its final list..how do you know it’s under process.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Stream 2 is still available don't worry guys


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

indman100 said:


> Stream 2 is still available don't worry guys


what would be the cutoff of my occupation in stream 2??


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Would anyone be able to advise what my chances are under stream 2 given that my occupation is not listed under STOL for NSW 190? I have applied EOI for 225113 (Marketing Specialist) with 85 points including SS. Appreciate a response!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz,
> I have seen that, in the updated 489 list, 261313 has totally removed from all NSW regional areas like FSC
> Bad news.
> Only available in 190 list.


That's because there are hardly any IT jobs in regional areas. The 489 does not allow you to work in Sydney, Newcastle or Wollongong and this is strictly enforced. There are highly qualified people doing unskilled jobs to "put food on the table" because they can't find a job in their occupation in those areas.
NSW has realised that there is no demand for them and has updated their list accordingly. In my opinion, they are doing the right thing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mydearcheskie said:


> Would anyone be able to advise what my chances are under stream 2 given that my occupation is not listed under STOL for NSW 190? I have applied EOI for 225113 (Marketing Specialist) with 85 points including SS. Appreciate a response!


i think, if stream 2 exists, then 85 is a high score and why not...


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

mydearcheskie said:


> Would anyone be able to advise what my chances are under stream 2 given that my occupation is not listed under STOL for NSW 190? I have applied EOI for 225113 (Marketing Specialist) with 85 points including SS. Appreciate a response!


We're in the same boat but I only have 70+5 points. You have good chances, I think. Good luck to us!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> That's because there are hardly any IT jobs in regional areas. The 489 does not allow you to work in Sydney, Newcastle or Wollongong and this is strictly enforced. There are highly qualified people doing unskilled jobs to "put food on the table" because they can't find a job in their occupation in those areas.
> NSW has realised that there is no demand for them and has updated their list accordingly. In my opinion, they are doing the right thing.


You have just beaten me to it

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> NSW has released its final list..how do you know it’s under process.


Sorry list checked now


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
Please Advice


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i think, if stream 2 exists, then 85 is a high score and why not...


Thanks! Appreciate the response and keeping my fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> You have just beaten me to it
> 
> Cheers


Glad to know we share the same opinion.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
> Please Advice




Yh. That question also came to my mind. wondering what would happen then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
> Please Advice


Waiting seniors response........!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Waiting seniors response........!!!!


Did you make the fees payment for pre invite processing ?

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did you make the fees payment for pre invite processing ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes Sir for FSC 489 (261313) and waiting outcome


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
> Please Advice


If invitations for 489 are sent out in the same way as those for 190 (i.e. based on their new SOL), then sadly, it looks like they won't be invited. 

Engineering Technologists for 190 are in the same boat for NSW unfortunately.

It's best you consult a migration agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Yes Sir for FSC 489 (261313) and waiting outcome


If you have paid the fees, then I presume your application would be processed against the old rules

I expect NSW would play fair and judge the application on merits alone forgetting that they are no longer inviting this category from this year 

But all said and done, it would not be great loss even if you don’t get the invite, as someone has pointed out that applicants are reduced to surviving on menial jobs as skilled jobs are just not available in the region
It really damages your self confidence for ever

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> Those who submitted applications in 261313 for NSW regional 489 Visa before July will get invitation or not ?
> Please Advice


If it is no longer available and you have no ita, then no


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

Is NSW also considering date of submission? Or date of effect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

1.When NSW stream 2 list will be published? 
2.Any change required in EOI for stream 2 occupation?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

its.kc said:


> Is NSW also considering date of submission? Or date of effect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation

2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score

3. English language ability

4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

prajakta said:


> 1.When NSW stream 2 list will be published?
> 2.Any change required in EOI for stream 2 occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...



I guess we can only wait at this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prajakta said:


> 1.When NSW stream 2 list will be published?
> 2.Any change required in EOI for stream 2 occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


I would suggest to e-mail this to NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

its.kc said:


> Is NSW also considering date of submission? Or date of effect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Uche said:


> I’m in need of a good immigration agent/lawyer to assist me.pls any recommendations? Thanks


you have already got the best immigration lowyer by registering to this forum, :clap2:

btw,,if you share your country ,region etc. you will get better response.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> you have already got the best immigration lowyer by registering to this forum, :clap2:
> 
> btw,,if you share your country ,region etc. you will get better response.


Totally Agree. 

And that too for free :clap2:


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

What is pre-invite?


----------



## Uche (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for your response....i was banned from the uk few years back I wanted to know if it will affect my application.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

now that NSW occupation list is out how soon can we expect invitations to start rolling out?


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Can someone confirm this from their experience ? Is this list final or there is a chance it is revised later? 

My profession 312111 Architectural draftperson which is not in the list now 😞 trying to figure out my options now. Please help.


----------



## fmustansar (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys, I have 65 points and I would like to know the cut-off for 190 for these days(Victoria and NSW). Also, how you guys predict about the start of 2019?

Thanks. Please reply me as I am facing indecision.

Software engineer/ developer/ System Analyst


----------



## fmustansar (Mar 7, 2017)

Guys, I have 65+5 = 70 points and I would like to know the cut-off for 190 for these days(Victoria and NSW). Also, how you guys predict about the start of 2019?

Thanks. Please reply me as I am facing indecision.

Software engineer/ developer/ System Analyst


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fmustansar said:


> Guys, I have 65+5 = 70 points and I would like to know the cut-off for 190 for these days(Victoria and NSW). Also, how you guys predict about the start of 2019?
> 
> Thanks. Please reply me as I am facing indecision.
> 
> Software engineer/ developer/ System Analyst


there is no cut off as such, but for SE it is most likely 75+5 or 80+5


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

NishaNene said:


> What is pre-invite?


When applying for State Nominations one cannot directly lodge an Application on their website. An individual has to first submit an EOI with an desire to receive state nomination and then wait for the state to pick the EOI. When the state selects an application from EOI, they send a "Invite to Apply for State Nomination" - This is informally called the PRE-INVITE. 

Once a PRE-INVITE is issued to an individual's EOI - the individual will see an update in the "correspondence" section of the EOI about this. Also, he/she will receive an email from the state asking them to submit an application for State Nomination website within stipulated days (Mostly 14 Days).

Once Application is submitted,it takes around 8-12 weeks to review the same and decide whether to Approve your application or not. Once an application is Approved by the state, they Nominate your EOI with DHA allotting 5 additional point as state sponsorship and then DHA will send an "INVITATION TO APPLY" for visa and your EOI status will change to "INVITED".


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Uche said:


> Thanks for your response....i was banned from the uk few years back I wanted to know if it will affect my application.


You will have to declare all visa refusal or cancellations and reasons why I'm your Form 80 - it would depend on the reason you were banned I would imagine


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> you have already got the best immigration lowyer by registering to this forum, :clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> btw,,if you share your country ,region etc. you will get better response.




Agents add their own value, some of the issue require special attention, not forum ideas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prajakta said:


> 1.When NSW stream 2 list will be published?
> 2.Any change required in EOI for stream 2 occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...




1. Thats only NSW can respond 
2. Not known as yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Senior members please respond to my query too.



m1shka said:


> Can someone confirm this from their experience ? Is this list final or there is a chance it is revised later?
> 
> My profession 312111 Architectural draftperson which is not in the list now 😞 trying to figure out my options now. Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> What is pre-invite?


The states sponsorship now adays especially for NSW and VIC is processed in 2 parts

The invitation you get from the state asking you to submit the detailed application to them is called a PRE Invite
This term has been coined on the forum probably by me to avoid ambiguity on the stage Of process you are

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Uche said:


> Thanks for your response....i was banned from the uk few years back I wanted to know if it will affect my application.


It will affect your application, without any doubt

The severity will depend on the reason of the ban.

Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I've sent an email to NSW yesterday asking about the closure of stream 2. Still waiting for their response though. But I'll post an update on this forum once I hear anything from them.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I've just received an email from NSW - There is no such things call stream 2 any more. Our occupation needs to be in their skill list only.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Uche said:


> Thanks for your response....i was banned from the uk few years back I wanted to know if it will affect my application.


It depends, what the reason was, did you do vountarry departure or were deported etc etc. 

There is no definitive answer to that, a lot of things would be at descretion of a CO and your background.

I would suggest to talk to a MARA who deals with cases like yours.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> What is pre-invite?


There is no such things as pre-invite, it is an incrrect term used by those who doesn't fully understand the process. 

The application consists of the following step in case of NSW:

1. You create your EOI.
2. You get invited to apply for a state nomination/sponsorship
3. You get approved 
4. State nominates your EOI and you get ITA (invitation to apply)
5. You lodge your visa.


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

m1shka said:


> Senior members please respond to my query too.


Based on message from vyrarchz, there is no stream 2 and most likely list will not be updated.

I assume you an architect by occupation. Have you tried doing assessment with AACA?


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you.
So to apply for state nomination only filling EOI is sufficient or we need to go individual state's website and fill some application form there also.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you.
> So to apply for state nomination only filling EOI is sufficient or we need to go individual state's website and fill some application form there also.


Like for NSW its only EOI. 

For VIC its EOI if you are an ICT 

For others you need to look into individual requirements.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

To apply for 489 do we nees to have any of these 496, 495, 487 or 475.


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

There is no longer a stream 2 in this fiscal year as confirmed by NSW BSM team.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

doublemint said:


> There is no longer a stream 2 in this fiscal year as confirmed by NSW BSM team.


yes, this is quite strange i did not expect that, just another confirmation, that our assumption are quite often incorrect.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear all, i quick question, do NSW update its list around a financial year or it would be its final one? Last year my occupation was on their list till may and then now it is gone. Any chances? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

waseem.saifi said:


> Dear all, i quick question, do NSW update its list around a financial year or it would be its final one? Last year my occupation was on their list till may and then now it is gone. Any chances? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they do occasionally update it, but not that often, so i would not bet on NSW to re-add it.


----------



## nomaduser (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys! My 485 is expiring at the end of next month and I have already lodged my 190 & now waiting for a grant. Once my 485 expires, I'll be on bridging visa but can I still continue working full time with the same company? Should I get in touch via email with the department telling them about my situation that my visa is expiring? Is it worth the time? Please help!


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

waseem.saifi said:


> Dear all, i quick question, do NSW update its list around a financial year or it would be its final one? Last year my occupation was on their list till may and then now it is gone. Any chances? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do amend the list of occupations. 

The occupations on these lists are selected to meet the skill needs of the NSW economy. Our lists will be amended from time to time according to the skills needs in NSW. We also limit the number of invitations to certain occupations to ensure that places allocated under the 190 program are in line with the skills needs of NSW.

Check their website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys! My 485 is expiring at the end of next month and I have already lodged my 190 & now waiting for a grant. Once my 485 expires, I'll be on bridging visa but can I still continue working full time with the same company? Should I get in touch via email with the department telling them about my situation that my visa is expiring? Is it worth the time? Please help!


You have to read the conditions of the BVA carefully
It would be mentioned If you are allowed to work or not , or any other restrictions 

I hope your 485 is expiring naturally and is not being cancelled abruptly 

Cheers


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Any one knows how many invitation NSW gives per round per occupation? Experts.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## soban29 (May 22, 2018)

Yo! Us engineering technologists just got screwed by NSW! No more SS for us. :'(


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you.
> So to apply for state nomination only filling EOI is sufficient or we need to go individual state's website and fill some application form there also.


hi bro,
its all depends on the state you are applying and the visa category


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hk_BA said:


> Any one knows how many invitation NSW gives per round per occupation? Experts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


there is no rounds, there is no breakdown per occupation published.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Any one knows how many invitation NSW gives per round per occupation? Experts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


This information is not officially disclosed by the state. Only the total number of applicants invited is disclosed.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> To apply for 489 do we nees to have any of these 496, 495, 487 or 475.


Not compulsory
having those visas which you mentioned for a one pathway

other than this path 2 different path are there,
1. 489 family sponsored (if you have family members in Ausi)
2. 489 state sponsored.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Functional English means Overall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or 4.5 in each module (L,S,W,R) ?
Thanks


----------



## babyJackJack (Jul 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> NishaNene said:
> 
> 
> > What is pre-invite?
> ...


Hi ! Just to confirm with you our points will be locked after step 2 or after step 3? If my points is reduced from step 2 to step 3 due to my age, and will below 65, what will happened ? I will be rejected ?
Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babyJackJack said:


> Hi ! Just to confirm with you our points will be locked after step 2 or after step 3? If my points is reduced from step 2 to step 3 due to my age, and will below 65, what will happened ? I will be rejected ?
> Thanks !


You need to have 65 points on the date you get your final invite,that’s step 4

If you lose points before that, your EOI will not be valid
Most states expedite the decision , if you inform them that you going to lose points for age by a certain date

Cheers


----------



## babyJackJack (Jul 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> babyJackJack said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ! Just to confirm with you our points will be locked after step 2 or after step 3? If my points is reduced from step 2 to step 3 due to my age, and will below 65, what will happened ? I will be rejected ?
> ...


Hi Newbienz, thanks for the respond. So I should inform them after step 2 when I receive the so called pre-invite or even before step 2 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babyJackJack said:


> Hi Newbienz, thanks for the respond. So I should inform them after step 2 when I receive the so called pre-invite or even before step 2 ?


Only after you have got the pre invite and have submitted the application with all the supporting documents 

Cheers


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nobody knows for sure. Can be next month or even in September like last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it true that NSW is not inviting Stream 2 applications for the rest of the year. I have 80 points including State Sponsorship? If this is true, can someone post the link which points to this?
What are my chances for 189? My occupation is 263212 - ICT support Engineer


----------



## malisha00 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi, 
Is 80 (75+5) for an accountant geenral to get an invitation from NSW. Oh is it not enough?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> Functional English means Overall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or 4.5 in each module (L,S,W,R) ?
> Thanks


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

"An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"

So, it's an Average band score of at least 4.5.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Is it true that NSW is not inviting Stream 2 applications for the rest of the year. I have 80 points including State Sponsorship? If this is true, can someone post the link which points to this?
> What are my chances for 189? My occupation is 263212 - ICT support Engineer


Some member had emailed NSW and they confirmed to him that Stream 2 is abolished for this year

I don’t think it’s published yet in the website
You can check your invite here

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Is it true that NSW is not inviting Stream 2 applications for the rest of the year. I have 80 points including State Sponsorship? If this is true, can someone post the link which points to this?
> What are my chances for 189? My occupation is 263212 - ICT support Engineer


I'm afraid yes. Someone sent them an email and they confirmed it. It was couple pages behind in this thread.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Functional English means Overall 4.5 Bands in IELTS or 4.5 in each module (L,S,W,R) ?
> Thanks


I hope you are aware that there are quite a few easier ways to prove functional English without having to go through the English tests ?

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that there are quite a few easier ways to prove functional English without having to go through the English tests ?
> 
> Cheers


My spouse completed BCA and MBA but not full time and her IELTS SCORE is 
L: 8
R: 6
W: 6
S: 5.5
Overall: 6.5
exam given in August 2016
Can we use that score card for functional english ?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> My spouse completed BCA and MBA but not full time and her IELTS SCORE is
> L: 8
> R: 6
> W: 6
> ...


What about school ?

Cheers


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Can you elaborate more on this? Abolished for this year means no Stream2 invitations for any applications irrespective of when they were placed, or for fresh ones? 
Also, the ISCAH thread predicts mine in the next round. So, assuming next round will only happen in 2019?


----------



## babyJackJack (Jul 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> babyJackJack said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz, thanks for the respond. So I should inform them after step 2 when I receive the so called pre-invite or even before step 2 ?
> ...


Hello newbienz again, If i inform state then what is the fastest time i can expect them to issue the final approve ? 1 week, 2 weeks or more than that ?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What about school ?
> 
> Cheers


Secondary Education in Science stream
Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics in English medium
and one subject which was in Mother tongue language.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Can you elaborate more on this? Abolished for this year means no Stream2 invitations for any applications irrespective of when they were placed, or for fresh ones?
> Also, the ISCAH thread predicts mine in the next round. So, assuming next round will only happen in 2019?


What do mean by placed ?
There are no rounds in 190

What this means in simple English is that henceforth even If you have 100 points but your job code is not on the NSW priority list, you will not be invited by them

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Secondary Education in Science stream
> Physics, Chemistry, Mathematics in English medium
> and one subject which was in Mother tongue language.


Good enough 

See which certificate is easier to get

Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Or 

Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you. 
How to apply for 489 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thank you.
> How to apply for 489 visa.


There are 2 streams
Family sponsored or state nominated ?

Just don’t blindly apply for 489, just because someone else did 
The restrictions are really hard to follow


Cheers


----------



## shiraaz (May 16, 2018)

Did you get NSW ITA ???


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

shiraaz said:


> Did you get NSW ITA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Did anyone get NSW invite?


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Code 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Language (PTE-A) 20 points
Experience 10 points 
Total 75 Points
EOI: 6-Jul-2018 (189 - 75 points, 190 NSW - 80 points)
Invitation : Waiting


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Can someone please explain what does stream 1 and stream 2 means at all?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What do mean by placed ?
> There are no rounds in 190
> 
> What this means in simple English is that henceforth even If you have 100 points but your job code is not on the NSW priority list, you will not be invited by them
> ...



What I meant by placed was in terms of timelines, as in when the application was placed. The ISCAH thread you pasted in the previous response says "next round". There is a different status saying " not expected until July 19th" for some occupation lists. So I requested elaboration.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

What is stream 1 and stream 2 application


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

NishaNene said:


> What is stream 1 and stream 2 application


*Stream 1 *
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf 

*
Stream2 (This 190 list minus Stream 1)*
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> What I meant by placed was in terms of timelines, as in when the application was placed. The ISCAH thread you pasted in the previous response says "next round". There is a different status saying " not expected until July 19th" for some occupation lists. So I requested elaboration.




It’s irrespective of when the EOI was placed. Unless you have already invited, then no more invitation will be sent for those who are not on the NSW occupation list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Why do we not.have people representing the electronics engineering occupation code on the forum..... It would have helped to get a better understanding of number of people waiting in the queue 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Why do we not.have people representing the electronics engineering occupation code on the forum..... It would have helped to get a better understanding of number of people waiting in the queue
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


it seems there are NO ELECTRONICS in the planet else they are assessed as another ANSZCO CODE


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

just 1 though,.

looking at current scenario, now 75 pointers have started filling EOIs for NSW 190 but their main target is 189 which they are going to get soon or later.

If they get invited by NSW and they keep it open for 2 months ... is it blocker or waste of 1 invitation for 70 or less pointer people?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> just 1 though,.
> 
> looking at current scenario, now 75 pointers have started filling EOIs for NSW 190 but their main target is 189 which they are going to get soon or later.
> 
> If they get invited by NSW and they keep it open for 2 months ... is it blocker or waste of 1 invitation for 70 or less pointer people?


True, but can't do anything.

Even Australian government or politicians want to show less number for migration so they don't bother️

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: 
Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)= 65 +5
189 : 65 19-Apr-2018
190 : 65+5 NSW 19-Apr-2018
5 more points by end of June 2018(Australian Exp)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Can someone please explain what does stream 1 and stream 2 means at all?


Stream 1 - is the main invitation stream as per their list of in demand occupations. 
Stream 2 - all a secondary list of occupations which are not as demand, but if you have high points you had a chance of being invited. It is not closed.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> just 1 though,.
> 
> looking at current scenario, now 75 pointers have started filling EOIs for NSW 190 but their main target is 189 which they are going to get soon or later.
> 
> If they get invited by NSW and they keep it open for 2 months ... is it blocker or waste of 1 invitation for 70 or less pointer people?


this is tiny number of people who will do it, i was in the sam position, wait for 2 month get an ita sc189 or get sc190 now... i opted for sc190 and happy as ever!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> Why do we not.have people representing the electronics engineering occupation code on the forum..... It would have helped to get a better understanding of number of people waiting in the queue
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It seems to be very tiny niche.. hence... pool isn't big


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

NSW nomination pre-invites initiation wait is really a killer now!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi andreyx108b,

Given a situation: 

RnR is done on SD. ACS skills assessment is completed and positive.
Doesn't have RnR on company letter head. 
If still the CO asks for the RnR letter, what does one have to provide or explain to the CO ?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

will the first invitation starts on this Friday? I know there is no set round for 190, but I have read some posts that nsw always starts the 190 invitation on Friday after the post of the occupation list


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> What I meant by placed was in terms of timelines, as in when the application was placed. The ISCAH thread you pasted in the previous response says "next round". There is a different status saying " not expected until July 19th" for some occupation lists. So I requested elaboration.


keyur Bhai - its game over bro.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Stream 1 - is the main invitation stream as per their list of in demand occupations.
> Stream 2 - all a secondary list of occupations which are not as demand, but if you have high points you had a chance of being invited. It is not closed.


what do you mean its not closed? I heard NSW are not inviting stream 2 anymore.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indman100 said:


> what do you mean its not closed? I heard NSW are not inviting stream 2 anymore.


It is no*w* closed i mean to say


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It is no*w* closed i mean to say


Would you be able to say what are my options now? (also Keyurbhai's


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> just 1 though,.
> 
> looking at current scenario, now 75 pointers have started filling EOIs for NSW 190 but their main target is 189 which they are going to get soon or later.
> 
> If they get invited by NSW and they keep it open for 2 months ... is it blocker or waste of 1 invitation for 70 or less pointer people?


I think 75 pointers will get their 189 visas eventually as the DOHA has hinted that this year's pro rata vs non pro rata split will be the same as last year. The bias for non pro rata won't be for long imo. So don't think 75 pointers need to go for 190 state visa commitment of 2 years.

Maybe after a couple of rounds/months we will probably see the split back in favor of pro rata. Who knows, maybe even the next round that can happen.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> this is tiny number of people who will do it, i was in the sam position, wait for 2 month get an ita sc189 or get sc190 now... i opted for sc190 and happy as ever!


I agree with your point Adreyx. its better to be safe ...i m thinking for 489 as backup plan too


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> I agree with your point Adreyx. its better to be safe ...i m thinking for 489 as backup plan too


489 is a bit more difficult i would say.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Guys this is confirmed! All Stream 2 aspirants can explore 489 for now


----------



## Tanveer1987 (Aug 1, 2018)

*Claiming 5 points from my partner*

Hey Guys,

I currently have 75 points (updated on April 2018) as an accountant/external auditor. I lodged my EOI for NSW State sponsorship 189. However, I got to know that, I can claim 5 additional points from my partner's skill. I am writing here basically to get some guidance regarding claiming the points and assessing my partners degree. My partner's details are:

1. She completed her Master of Human Resource Degree (1.5 year) from Monash University - Melbourne 
2. She is currently working overseas as a HR manager (1 year completed in July 2018)

Few agents told me, I need to get a positive skill assessment and I am kinda having no clue how to go about this one? How to get a positive skill assessment or is this the same skill assessment through AIM ? Kindly advice 

Since HR manager is in the skill list of NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP skill list, therefore I think will be able to obtain 85 points with this additional points.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It seems to be very tiny niche.. hence... pool isn't big


That's what it seems like... shouldnt this kind of favor me ...since they still have the occupation on their list... I have 70 pts with state points and working towards another 5 points from partner. I already have full points for PTE

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I currently have 75 points (updated on April 2018) as an accountant/external auditor. I lodged my EOI for NSW State sponsorship 189. However, I got to know that, I can claim 5 additional points from my partner's skill. I am writing here basically to get some guidance regarding claiming the points and assessing my partners degree. My partner's details are:
> 
> ...


You will have to go through AIM

https://managersandleaders.com.au/skilled-migration-assessment/

I am sure your wife would be able to check her eligibility and fill the application for assessment 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> That's what it seems like... shouldnt this kind of favor me ...since they still have the occupation on their list... I have 70 pts with state points and working towards another 5 points from partner. I already have full points for PTE
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I guess only time will show...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhiarp said:


> Guys this is confirmed! All Stream 2 aspirants can explore 489 for now


489 is the last option to get here, but then there are a lot of things consider post getting a visa, such as job, insurance etc, conversion to pr...


----------



## anand797 (Jun 28, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> *Stream 1 *
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf
> 
> *
> ...


HI Sawtinnmaung,

I need your help I am also preparing documents for ACS assessment in ICT Security Specialist. Can you please confirm me below duties are enough for getting positive assessment.

•	To protect system by defining access privileges, control structures, and resources.
•	Troubleshoot database issues in accurate and timely manner.
•	Configure and support security tools firewalls, anti-virus software etc.
•	To perform backup operations such as disaster recovery including system files. 
•	Creates, modifies and deletes user profiles and other access controls.
•	Configuring, installing and upgrading operating systems.(Windows, Linux, Unix)
•	To perform network address assignments. 
•	Create database management procedures.
•	Configuring network access servers and routers Security.
•	To perform troubleshoot on all hardware and software to resolve all issues.
•	Make recommendations for future upgrades.


Please reply 

Thanks


----------



## Manoj321 (Jul 11, 2018)

489 is family sponsored, correct?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
They mention that few documents missing 
Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
i think they consider only one mail

Wht to do now ? Please Help
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Manoj321 said:


> 489 is family sponsored, correct?


You must be either:

1. nominated by an Australian state or territory to live and work in that state or territory
2. Sponsored by a relative.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/489-


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Is there any chance of 65+5 pointers ever being invited again for 2613 codes or is that pretty much a pipedream now? I was hoping this new financial year they'd up the invites, but it looks like they're only inviting once a month now.... no idea what's going on as I haven't been following in some time, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Is there any chance of 65+5 pointers ever being invited again for 2613 codes or is that pretty much a pipedream now? I was hoping this new financial year they'd up the invites, but it looks like they're only inviting once a month now.... no idea what's going on as I haven't been following in some time, but it doesn't look good.




I really doubt there is a chance for 2613 with 65+5 given current trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

rkrajnov said:


> Is there any chance of 65+5 pointers ever being invited again for 2613 codes or is that pretty much a pipedream now? I was hoping this new financial year they'd up the invites, but it looks like they're only inviting once a month now.... no idea what's going on as I haven't been following in some time, but it doesn't look good.


Probably no chance at all. You should explore all available alternatives to increase your points (PTE/IELTS, NAATI CCL etc..). 2613* has become increasingly competitive.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Abhiarp said:


> Guys this is confirmed! All Stream 2 aspirants can explore 489 for now


489 for NSW?


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

New NSW state nomination list is open. Submitted EOI last month under Accountant General and I can see it is in skills list. Points 80 with state nomination under 190 and 85 under 489. Any chances of getting an invite? Any time line?


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Please ring a call to them FSC regional government and explained about your case. If it is true, they may re-consider the outcome. Please take note that they have already stated that incomplete application may result the outcome as unsuccessful.
I am giving above advise to call them bcz my wife face same situation like you (her case is miss-matching of name among documents). First, she received the outcome letter as unsuccessful bcz the name is different among documents. We were nervous and my wife decided to call them and explained the reason of name differences bcz we use some prefix in front of our name in our country. Thats the reason her documents shown as slightly different name (with prefix and without prefix). After my wife call to one officer and explained, that day afternoon she received the letter as successful.
System Anaylst
total pts : 60
FSC approved on March


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

So please correct me if i'm wrong. In 190, competition will depend upon occupation code right? for example: 2339xx all other engineering professionals will be treated as one in 189. Its not the same case in 190 right? competition will be among people in the same occupation code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farzanhyder1 said:


> So please correct me if i'm wrong. In 190, competition will depend upon occupation code right? for example: 2339xx all other engineering professionals will be treated as one in 189. Its not the same case in 190 right? competition will be among people in the same occupation code.


You are correct 

The states may even drill down further and look for the specialisation which is badly needed in the state 

Cheers


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are correct
> 
> The states may even drill down further and look for the specialisation which is badly needed in the state
> 
> Cheers


Their specialisation/ categories are too blunt. ICT BAs can range from project manager type non techies to cloud architects in Google cloud or AWS - the skill set and demand for both are vastly different, but none of its captured


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> New NSW state nomination list is open. Submitted EOI last month under Accountant General and I can see it is in skills list. Points 80 with state nomination under 190 and 85 under 489. Any chances of getting an invite? Any time line?




Accountant is highly competitive while state invitation is unpredictable, particularly when we are not able to see the trend yet. I think you may need to wait for some time. If you want a quick invite (190), you must havr 80+5 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello seniors , 1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?
2. How much time it takes to assign CO once the visa application is lodged?
3. Does high point matters for getting visa grant fastly?? Or once the visa is lodged points doesn’t matter at all 
4. Does occupation matter in getting grants fastly after the visa lodgements ?


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Hi seniors, 

please advice what are the chances of getting an invite for nsw - project administrator 511112 with 65+5 ( ss ) . 

Many thanks.


----------



## Kenuro (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Just a quick question regarding the evidence and mandatory documents to include in the NSW application after invite was sent.

The testimonials from previous employers on years of experience need to be included. Is testimonial dated a few years back still valid as an evidence? Or should testimonial of years of experience be as recent as possible? Let's say I have a letter from my previous employer from 2014. Does it still valid? Or should I request that employer to issue me a new one?

P.S. I haven't received any invitation. Just trying to collect all necessary documents in case I am invited.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi guys, may be this is a silly question but just wanted to confirm.

If one has a NSW 190 EOI lodged in July, it is still eligible for this newly opened cycle this year, right?


----------



## srrtvr1982 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am waiting for the NSW state sponsorship with Electronics Engineer skilled assessment,My point is 190 (70+5) i have registered on 23 rd July for EOI..Any idea how long it would take for invitation.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Can we expect nsw to start invite s soon now say in next week or two?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

srrtvr1982 said:


> I am waiting for the NSW state sponsorship with Electronics Engineer skilled assessment,My point is 190 (70+5) i have registered on 23 rd July for EOI..Any idea how long it would take for invitation.


Hey..what's ur points break down? I am also waiting for electronics

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Can we expect nsw to start invite s soon now say in next week or two?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


This Friday they will start invite probably, but based on the historical trend, the first several months they always tend to invite less ppl.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Hi guys, may be this is a silly question but just wanted to confirm.
> 
> If one has a NSW 190 EOI lodged in July, it is still eligible for this newly opened cycle this year, right?


Yes, EOI is valid for two years, so no matter when you submitted it, as long as it was submitted within two years, it is effective.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Yes, EOI is valid for two years, so no matter when you submitted it, as long as it was submitted within two years, it is effective.


Thanks for that. Is there anything we can do in EOI to make ours appear to states as a probable candidate. I have 65+5 right now without my partner points whose assessment is still in progress. I still have some scope of 10 pts in English, but I don't want to write those exams again and wait so long for 189.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

SLO said:


> Please ring a call to them FSC regional government and explained about your case. If it is true, they may re-consider the outcome. Please take note that they have already stated that incomplete application may result the outcome as unsuccessful.
> I am giving above advise to call them bcz my wife face same situation like you (her case is miss-matching of name among documents). First, she received the outcome letter as unsuccessful bcz the name is different among documents. We were nervous and my wife decided to call them and explained the reason of name differences bcz we use some prefix in front of our name in our country. Thats the reason her documents shown as slightly different name (with prefix and without prefix). After my wife call to one officer and explained, that day afternoon she received the letter as successful.
> System Anaylst
> total pts : 60
> FSC approved on March


Hey Did your wife got visa Grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

csdhan said:


> Thanks for that. Is there anything we can do in EOI to make ours appear to states as a probable candidate. I have 65+5 right now without my partner points whose assessment is still in progress. I still have some scope of 10 pts in English, but I don't want to write those exams again and wait so long for 189.


There is no scope whatsoever to make your EOI standout from the crowd

Had the provision to attach a CV been there, it would have really made a difference.

You have to just pray that your CV catches their attention

Cheers


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Do they hunt for specific non-pro rata occupations for which there is a known shortage of, irrespective of the applicants points in the system? Assuming they obviously qualify for applying in first place.


newbienz said:


> There is no scope whatsoever to make your EOI standout from the crowd
> 
> Had the provision to attach a CV been there, it would have really made a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hello seniors , 1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?
> 2. How much time it takes to assign CO once the visa application is lodged?
> 3. Does high point matters for getting visa grant fastly?? Or once the visa is lodged points doesn’t matter at all
> 4. Does occupation matter in getting grants fastly after the visa lodgements ?


1. From the date of lodging the complete application. Theoretically the department says that the clock starts when you last upload the documents, but in practice you can assume the date you submitted the application 

2. You can presume that someone will look at your application in about a month

3. Once invited, points and Anzsco code lose their relevance. 
Processing time will depend on the strength and quality of the evidence you have submitted and the complexity of your case 

4. As above

Cheers


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello seniors , 1. Is it true that processing time (7-10 months) applies after the allocation of CO?
> ...


Thanks newbienz


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

*NSW is sending invitations*

Hi guys,

I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.

Good luck to the rest of you. Check your inboxes.


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


What occupation and at what point score?? 

And congratulations!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Good for you!:clap2: Is that an official invite from SkillSelect?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...



thanks for update bro :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

What is your Anzo code?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

its.kc said:


> Good for you!:clap2: Is that an official invite from SkillSelect?


The email is from NSW Department of Industry. The title is: "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa."


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Many Congrats !!
Tradies will always be in trend.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

anujmundra said:


> What occupation and at what point score??
> 
> And congratulations!!


Thanks!

341111 (Electrician)
70+5


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah, NSW has already started. 80(w/o ss) for 2611 and 85(w/o ss) for accountant have received invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> The email is from NSW Department of Industry. The title is: "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa."


This is what we call Preinvite on the forum

The applicant now has to send to NSW a detailed application supported by documents and processing fees for the final invite

Very few application are rejected by NSW unlike VIC where the rate of rejection is extremely high 

The final invite is what goes to Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> its.kc said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you!
> ...


14 days to submit your NSW nomination now, rest goes as senior expat already mentioned.


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

*Any chemical engineer?*

Hey guys,
Any chemical engineer (233111) got mail for nomination / pre-invite?? If yes, please do share your score breakup and DOE.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Yeah, NSW has already started. 80(w/o ss) for 2611 and 85(w/o ss) for accountant have received invitation.


I got this from an agency, however I doubt there ll be more invitation today, as they tend to invite few ppl at the first several months.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> This is what we call Preinvite on the forum
> 
> The applicant now has to send to NSW a detailed application supported by documents and processing fees for the final invite
> 
> ...


If I need help with my application, is this still the right thread to ask questions?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Congratulations kiwifruit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> If I need help with my application, is this still the right thread to ask questions?


If your question is for me, then you can post on my thread 
I make it a point to answer all questions posted on that thread

The link is given in my signature 

Cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> If your question is for me, then you can post on my thread
> I make it a point to answer all questions posted on that thread
> 
> The link is given in my signature
> ...


Thanks, Newbienz


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

MohitM said:


> Hey guys,
> Any chemical engineer (233111) got mail for nomination / pre-invite?? If yes, please do share your score breakup and DOE.


What's your points breakup?


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> What's your points breakup?


Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Experience: 10
PTE: 10

Total(189): 65 points
Total (190 NSW): 70 points

What about you?


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

MohitM said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > What's your points breakup?
> ...


Age: 30
PTE: 20
Qualification: 15
Experience: 5

Total: 70 (189)
75 (190)


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

MohitM said:


> Hey guys,
> Any chemical engineer (233111) got mail for nomination / pre-invite?? If yes, please do share your score breakup and DOE.


None that I know of got. Chemical Engineers would be back in line for invites from what I understand


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Qualification: 15
> Experience: 5
> ...




Date of effect ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > Age: 30
> ...


5 July 2018


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> The email is from NSW Department of Industry. The title is: "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa."


Congrats Bro


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi!! Is there any Construction Manager 133111 who received pre-invite??? EOI submitted on 24 March with 70 + 5 points for NSW.
Thanks in advance and congratulations to those who are getting their invites!!!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Woah! Congrats!

Hope there is some luck for us 2613** guys. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> None that I know of got. Chemical Engineers would be back in line for invites from what I understand


Thanks for the message Sagar.
If so, that's a bad news. Any specific reason why you think so?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Congratz for who got the ITA today.
Could you plz let me know if anyone got the invite from 261313 or 1312 with PTE-10 ?
I 've applied 29th JAN but still no luck.. apparently there will be never for a chance with PTE-10 ICT occupations now, despite of points


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

MohitM said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > None that I know of got. Chemical Engineers would be back in line for invites from what I understand
> ...


I doubt if Chemical engineers are one of the highly demanded skill sets in NSW at this point as ICT guys and those with niche skills. I can be wrong though.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow !!! finally a good news !!! Congrats !!!

Waiting for 261313... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> MohitM said:
> 
> 
> > sagargarg said:
> ...


i think so, they tend to invite the high demand occupation at first and then ll start slowly to invite other occupations. Accountant and ICT will get invited first I guess. That would be really bad for the ppl with the occupations on the Pro Rata list yet neither accountant nor ICT related.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratz for who got the ITA today.
> Could you plz let me know if anyone got the invite from 261313 or 1312 with PTE-10 ?
> I 've applied 29th JAN but still no luck.. apparently there will be never for a chance with PTE-10 ICT occupations now, despite of points


No updates on any NSW invites on immitracker for 2613*
It looks tough for 70 pointers on 2613* (and PTE -10) to get an invite, as there appears to be huge backlog of 75/80 pointers.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> No updates on any NSW invites on immitracker for 2613*
> 
> It looks tough for 70 pointers on 2613* (and PTE -10) to get an invite, as there appears to be huge backlog of 75/80 pointers.




BTW i got 75(with SS) man. 

And yeah. I understand that no luck with eng 10. 
Thnx mate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labhsingh750 (May 31, 2018)

So will they invite points wise or category wise. I am 80+5 in the accountant category with the DOE of 30/05/2018 but nothing as yet.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

While filling EOI which all types of visa we can select to apply for


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

labhsingh750 said:


> So will they invite points wise or category wise. I am 80+5 in the accountant category with the DOE of 30/05/2018 but nothing as yet.


I know one accountant with 85+5 got invited today. Good luck!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

labhsingh750 said:


> So will they invite points wise or category wise. I am 80+5 in the accountant category with the DOE of 30/05/2018 but nothing as yet.


Well, there is a criteria listed on their page. Have a look here

Candidates will be ranked according to this criteria.

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

But they are probably inviting only a subset of occupations to start with. We need to wait and see if they will expand this to a wider set of occupations from SOL in the coming days.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NishaNene said:


> While filling EOI which all types of visa we can select to apply for


Don't understand your question - you can select whichever visa you wish, eg 189/190/489 etc 

Lots of folks submit separate EOIs for each visa subclass. 

Hope that answered your question!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any info on electronics?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...


Invite in 1 month!! That's awesome.. Congratulations..


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello guys, I have filed my EOI in March 2018 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. ANZSCO Code 263111.
Anybody received invitation in my anzsco yet?
I have been really patient for the last 4 months but losing my grip now, though I know that NSW just started inviting for the new fiscal....
30 age 15 edu 20 eng 5 ss

P.S. I received an email this morning from NSW Department snd my heart skipped a beat, but it turned out to be a newsletter instead 🤨

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

How to create multiple EOIs as after submitting first one it always shows details of first EOI and does not show any link to create new EOI. Is it that we need create new EOI account with different email.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

You can create a new account.

Multiple Accounts = Multiple EOIs. i.e. 1 account with 1 EOI.

Cheers



NishaNene said:


> How to create multiple EOIs as after submitting first one it always shows details of first EOI and does not show any link to create new EOI. Is it that we need create new EOI account with different email.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> please advice what are the chances of getting an invite for nsw - project administrator 511112 with 65+5 ( ss ) .
> 
> Many thanks.


Your occupation is not on the NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List. You have 0 chance to get invited under 190 NSW.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hello guys, I have filed my EOI in March 2018 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. ANZSCO Code 263111.
> Anybody received invitation in my anzsco yet?
> I have been really patient for the last 4 months but losing my grip now, though I know that NSW just started inviting for the new fiscal....
> 30 age 15 edu 20 eng 5 ss
> ...


With current situation, it is impossible to get invited with such points. According to Immitracker, people have been waiting with similar points since end of 2016. You simply need to increase your points in any possible way if you want to get invited.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know that NSW has already started sending invitations because I just received mine!!
> This confirms that NSW really needs trades people, as I already knew.
> ...



Many Congratulations..........Your high points have done really good for you bro.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Do nsw invites follow specific dates like the 189 invites or these are random. I mean do they have a pattern like invites every Friday or bi weekly etc or can they send out invites any day?


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

june 20th updated eoi with 80 points ( includin 5 points ss) fr 261313, currently onshore sydney but no invite yet from nsw.. hope to get sooner..
age 25, edu 15,work exp 10, overseas exp 5 points, pte 20


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sagargarg said:


> Do nsw invites follow specific dates like the 189 invites or these are random. I mean do they have a pattern like invites every Friday or bi weekly etc or can they send out invites any day?


There is no pattern. They can send invites any day.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

spirecode said:


> june 20th updated eoi with 80 points ( includin 5 points ss) fr 261313, currently onshore sydney but no invite yet from nsw.. hope to get sooner..
> age 25, edu 15,work exp 10, overseas exp 5 points, pte 20


From this terrible situation it seems to me that migration department has decided to crack down all ICT people....


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

no mate, matter of weeks.. it should happen as ICT demand is there for sure, priorty and picking non at the moment


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a question. I just started my career related to my occupation, for like three months. So there is no doubt that it cannot help me gain more points. My question is do I need to update my EOI regarding my employment history for NSW 190 visa? I think it may help the application but not sure, plus I may need to provide more evidence if, I am luck enough, I get the invitation.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats and good luck for next steps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys! I heard that NSW has stopped stream 2. How true is this? I have EOI for Recruitment Consultant ANZSCO 223112 with 65+5 points (submitted on 23 May 2018). Can somebody guide me what is/are the alternative/s to 190 for this occupation if NSW has really stopped stream 2. Thanks in advance!


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys!! 

DIBP have published the July 2018 results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> DIBP have published the July 2018 results.
> 
> ...


That's great. So there were 1000 invites in that round then.

11-July-2018 Results


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx

here it is. 80 for some pro data occupations.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx

189 - 11 July Round - 1000 invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

In the results EOI date of effect means till that date EoI were considered or EOI's after that date??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sagargarg said:


> In the results EOI date of effect means till that date EoI were considered or EOI's after that date??


Till that date and time of date of effect were invited

Cheers


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sagargarg said:
> 
> 
> > In the results EOI date of effect means till that date EoI were considered or EOI's after that date??
> ...


By how much would it move in the next round? Any chance for July applicants in August round for 233111? In last round 42 invites were sent!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Johnnytheman said:


> I have a question. I just started my career related to my occupation, for like three months. So there is no doubt that it cannot help me gain more points. My question is do I need to update my EOI regarding my employment history for NSW 190 visa? I think it may help the application but not sure, plus I may need to provide more evidence if, I am luck enough, I get the invitation.


If it is onshore experience, particularly in NSW, I would include it!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Anybody noticed nsw + vic gave only 1420 state nominations in 17-18.
Data on skill select home affairs says so, but it was different earlier as I recall.
Or do they intend to give such no of nominations this year, so changed figures ??

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Anybody noticed nsw + vic gave only 1420 state nominations in 17-18.
> Data on skill select home affairs says so, but it was different earlier as I recall.
> Or do they intend to give such no of nominations this year, so changed figures ??
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#


You're right. The last time I checked NSW alone had invited 3.7k till May last year. Adding June's invites it should be 4k.

Perhaps there's some error in the latest statistics that they published.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kunsal said:


> You're right. The last time I checked NSW alone had invited 3.7k till May last year. Adding June's invites it should be 4k.
> 
> Perhaps there's some error in the latest statistics that they published.


Is it an error or an updation ?? 
Conspiracy theories to follow or might just be an error ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If it is onshore experience, particularly in NSW, I would include it!


I don't think they look at this... but as it is the latest job, i agree, should be included.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Anybody noticed nsw + vic gave only 1420 state nominations in 17-18.
> Data on skill select home affairs says so, but it was different earlier as I recall.
> Or do they intend to give such no of nominations this year, so changed figures ??
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#


looks strange.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> looks strange.


Strange enough to be true??


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Strange enough to be true??


You really think both states combined invited only 1420 people for the whole year?


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Need to you advice on below query-:

We had applied for System Administrator with 75 points on May 21st 2018. Now for the New FY2018-19 stream 2( System Administrator) Job code has been removed.

Can someone update us whether we get invite or we need to apply for different job code?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guys of Expat*, Pray that Good News of *ITA* float like "*flood*" in this month of August 2018.
Inshallah


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Anybody noticed nsw + vic gave only 1420 state nominations in 17-18.
> Data on skill select home affairs says so, but it was different earlier as I recall.
> Or do they intend to give such no of nominations this year, so changed figures ??
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#





kunsal said:


> You're right. The last time I checked NSW alone had invited 3.7k till May last year. Adding June's invites it should be 4k.
> 
> Perhaps there's some error in the latest statistics that they published.





andreyx108b said:


> looks strange.


I think it is an error - copying my post regarding the same from elsewhere on the forum here:

According to WayBackMachine - on 28 March 2018, from 1 July 2017 to the end of February 2018 - there were a total of 11,986 nominations from states and NT and ACT. Source: https://web.archive.org/web/2018032...rs.gov.au/busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

From memory, before this update, the latest numbers they had from 1 July 2017 to the end of May 2018 - it was around 17,000 nominations. 

I know for a fact the ACT column is inaccurate - as the previous iteration of the table on Skill Select had 825 nominations approved from 1 July 2017 to end of May 2018 (this was corroborated in a Canberra Times article here: https://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...24-p4ztc7.html)


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I know for a fact the ACT column is inaccurate - as the previous iteration of the table on Skill Select had 825 nominations approved from 1 July 2017 to end of May 2018 (this was corroborated in a Canberra Times article here: https://www.canberratimes.com.au/nat...24-p4ztc7.html)


It's definitely an error. I found this information for state nominations:

Month	NSW
Jul-17	9
Aug-17	41
Sep-17	8
Oct-17	92
Nov-17	408
Dec-17	379
Jan-18	395
Feb-18	419
Mar-18	583
Apr-18	256
May-18	878
Jun-18	330
Total	3798


Month	ACT
Jul-17	14
Aug-17	54
Sep-17	42
Oct-17	47
Nov-17	66
Dec-17	63
Jan-18	85
Feb-18	89
Mar-18	159
Apr-18	100
May-18	106
Jun-18	75
Total	900


Month	VIC
Jul-17	185
Aug-17	149
Sep-17	132
Oct-17	181
Nov-17	383
Dec-17	338
Jan-18	320
Feb-18	318
Mar-18	394
Apr-18	278
May-18	111
Jun-18	101
Total	2890


Month	Total state nominations
Jul-17	419
Aug-17	576
Sep-17	383
Oct-17	546
Nov-17	1102
Dec-17	952
Jan-18	1054
Feb-18	1120
Mar-18	1503
Apr-18	846
May-18	1342
Jun-18	803
Total	10646


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi all. I have asked this question quite a times in the forum and experts like NB have already responded. Nevertheless I will wanted opinion of other people as well. In have applied for 190 Visa for both NSW and VIC a few days ago with 80 points (75 + 5). Do you think I would get a pre invite the next round ( August 11) ? My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. State 5 points. I know this question is one of the most widely asked and no can really predict but based on your experience and understanding, how would you rate my chances? Do I have a reason to be hopeful?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

vimal85 said:


> Hi all. I have asked this question quite a times in the forum and experts like NB have already responded. Nevertheless I will wanted opinion of other people as well. In have applied for 190 Visa for both NSW and VIC a few days ago with 80 points (75 + 5). Do you think I would get a pre invite the next round ( August 11) ? My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. State 5 points. I know this question is one of the most widely asked and no can really predict but based on your experience and understanding, how would you rate my chances? Do I have a reason to be hopeful?


The states do not have rounds. They send invites any day they like. I received my pre-invite yesterday and I assume other people will in the days to come.
What is your occupation? That is the most important thing for the states.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

You will get both 190 and 189 as per my assumption...But my question is why people with 75/80 points are applying for state sponsorship?




vimal85 said:


> Hi all. I have asked this question quite a times in the forum and experts like NB have already responded. Nevertheless I will wanted opinion of other people as well. In have applied for 190 Visa for both NSW and VIC a few days ago with 80 points (75 + 5). Do you think I would get a pre invite the next round ( August 11) ? My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. State 5 points. I know this question is one of the most widely asked and no can really predict but based on your experience and understanding, how would you rate my chances? Do I have a reason to be hopeful?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Balthiru said:


> You will get both 190 and 189 as per my assumption...But my question is why people with 75/80 points are applying for state sponsorship?


Looking at the current trend and uncertainty, everyone would like to secure anything, be it 189 or 190. 

Even if I have such a high score, I would do the same thing.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Balthiru said:


> You will get both 190 and 189 as per my assumption...But my question is why people with 75/80 points are applying for state sponsorship?


Well, there are no guarantees on who could get an invite in 189 stream. Iscah predicts 8 months wait time for 75 pointers (though that estimate is based on only one round - and with an assumption of 20% allocation for pro-ratas). So its no surprise that some of us are applying for NSW and/or VIC.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Well, there are no guarantees on who could get an invite in 189 stream. Iscah predicts 8 months wait time for 75 pointers (though that estimate is based on only one round - and with an assumption of 20% allocation for pro-ratas). So its no surprise that some of us are applying for NSW and/or VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The published stats show that pro ratas got 180 out of 1000- 18 percent. Clearly not a sustainable pattern given that in the past year pro ratas got 75 percent.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry missed to mention my ANZO code 261313 (software engineer)


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Sorry missed to mention my ANZO code 261313 (software engineer)


As per last round 69 people called on cut off @75 with date of effect 11.04.18.

Can be of this much help only, below is link 
For 190 no one can tell as such.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi all. I have asked this question quite a times in the forum and experts like NB have already responded. Nevertheless I will wanted opinion of other people as well. In have applied for 190 Visa for both NSW and VIC a few days ago with 80 points (75 + 5). Do you think I would get a pre invite the next round ( August 11) ? My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification and 10 points for experience. State 5 points. I know this question is one of the most widely asked and no can really predict but based on your experience and understanding, how would you rate my chances? Do I have a reason to be hopeful?


Unlikely if you are referring to 189 stream's Aug 11th round. As such there is no specific pattern to 190 invites, as states can send pre-invites any time of the month/year. So you would have to just wait and watch.

If by a stroke of luck a lot of 2613* applications were cleared on 11th Aug(i.e. the 20% pro-rata quota is altered significantly), we can hope for better outcome for all of us.

Not sure if you have noticed this already, but there are quite a few of 2613s (75+5) waiting for a positive outcome on either 189 or 190.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks guys. Ronnie - Yes I don't have much hopes for 189. My question was more for 190. And I guess we can only wait patiently. So quite a lot of backlog for 190 for 2613 with 75 + 5 points? What would be your guess?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks guys. Ronnie - Yes I don't have much hopes for 189. My question was more for 190. And I guess we can only wait patiently. So quite a lot of backlog for 190 for 2613 with 75 + 5 points? What would be your guess?


Not sure of the authenticity of the data on the immitracker website. But if you take that data into consideration to do a wild estimation(and believe someone's hypothesis on this forum that it represents only 10% of actual applications), there might be more than 800+ applicants with 75 points on 2613 who have applied for VIC and/or NSW.

Now if you further filter that down by highest language score (9 in IELTS or 86+ in PTE), then you can assume at most 300+ applicants. You can further filter down the list by experience, and you will see further reduction in number of applications (so you get the point  )

So I am hopeful of an invite from NSW in the next few months :ranger:
But this is just my point of view (with too many assumptions), but let's wait and see how this goes.


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

Looking at the immitracker people with 75+ 5 are getting the invite.. Irrespective of their occupation.. So I think it is about high points for 190 visa as well


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Looking at the immitracker people with 75+ 5 are getting the invite.. Irrespective of their occupation.. So I think it is about high points for 190 visa as well


Sure it is. But it's not high points alone that matter (occupations in demand, language score, experience etc.. all count). It's a fresh start to FY18-19, and we are yet to see a single invite to pro-rata occupations (may be it's too early to talk about 190 invites though ).


----------



## PR2Aus (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.
Spouse's ACS is in process for 261314.

Can I include her for partner points?
The reason I am asking is 261314 is in STSOL.
Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

PR2Aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.
> Spouse's ACS is in process for 261314.
> ...


for 190, yes you can include her even if she is not in same occupation category.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

You can only claim spouse points for 190 as 261314 is on STSOL and not on MSTSSL alike yours for you to able to claim it for 189


PR2Aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.
> Spouse's ACS is in process for 261314.
> ...


----------



## PR2Aus (Jul 20, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> for 190, yes you can include her even if she is not in same occupation category.


Thanks for the reply mate.
Can't I include her in 189 also?
I just noticed that the EOI which I have submitted for 189, has the option for Partner skills qualifications and it is accepting 261314 there.

Please suggest.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

PR2Aus said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> Can't I include her in 189 also?
> I just noticed that the EOI which I have submitted for 189, has the option for Partner skills qualifications and it is accepting 261314 there.
> 
> Please suggest.


Regarding first question: You can include your spouse in the application but the system for sure will not allocate you the 5 partner points for 261314 for 189.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Looking at the immitracker people with 75+ 5 are getting the invite.. Irrespective of their occupation.. So I think it is about high points for 190 visa as well


If you filter the cases that have been invited and sort by points you will see that the number of points changes greatly by occupation. Trades got invited with the bare minimum last financial year (55+5) because very few of them applied and they mostly had low points. Their English score was mostly low as well.

If you then look at software engineers you will notice that it's a lot more competitive and only the ones with at least 75 points got invited. Within those the ones with higher English score and more work experience got invited first. This is consistent with the criteria listed on the NSW website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PR2Aus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 261313.
> Spouse's ACS is in process for 261314.
> ...


you can claim points only under 190
You cannot claim points under 189

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> Regarding first question: You can include your spouse in the application but the system for sure will not allocate you the 5 partner points for 261314 for 189.


Please do try it out and confirm back if this is correct


Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> They mention that few documents missing
> Actually i send them 2 emails at the time of submission of documents due to large size of documents and mentioned that in the first mail
> i think they consider only one mail
> ...


My migration agent spoil my life.
migration company fired the employee who submit our application to Fsc
he did not send my resume, form 956 and eoi point chart to FSC. He did that in few other applications too so they fired him
Now i have no more option to apply
if i mail to fsc and explain matter then can they review my application ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> My migration agent spoil my life.
> migration company fired the employee who submit our application to Fsc
> he did not send my resume, form 956 and eoi point chart to FSC. He did that in few other applications too so they fired him
> Now i have no more option to apply
> if i mail to fsc and explain matter then can they review my application ?


sorry, how did it impact you?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> sorry, how did it impact you?


FSC give unsuccessful outcome to my application due to shortage of that documents
and my anzsco code is 261313
now this occupation is closed for 489 NSW
so i cannot apply again


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> FSC give unsuccessful outcome to my application due to shortage of that documents
> 
> and my anzsco code is 261313
> 
> ...




Oh... too bad  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> arnish.singh said:
> 
> 
> > Received Unsuccessful outcome from Far south coast for 489
> ...


Perhaps get the company the agent was employed by to write a letter detailing the above? 

Otherwise there are mechanisms to lodge a complaint against a MARA agent 

https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> My migration agent spoil my life.
> migration company fired the employee who submit our application to Fsc
> he did not send my resume, form 956 and eoi point chart to FSC. He did that in few other applications too so they fired him
> Now i have no more option to apply
> if i mail to fsc and explain matter then can they review my application ?


ohh sad news bro,

ask your agent to communicate with fsc explaining the mistake they did


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> ohh sad news bro,
> 
> ask your agent to communicate with fsc explaining the mistake they did


it worth getting a consultation with another MARA.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

can we expect another NSW invite round this week or will it be only after the 189 invites are sent out on 11Aug?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sagargarg said:


> can we expect another NSW invite round this week or will it be only after the 189 invites are sent out on 11Aug?


There are no round in 190 in any state leave alone NSW 

Cheers


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

ICT BA 261111 70 plus 5 State. EOI 26th April.

Will loose 5 point in Sep for age. Will get 5 points in Dec for experience.

Any chances with NSW??

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Weekend is just so annoying knowing that no invite would be sent on weekend. On weekdays everyday is a new hope! 
Anyone feel the same way?


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, I do feel the same


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

sagargarg said:


> Weekend is just so annoying knowing that no invite would be sent on weekend. On weekdays everyday is a new hope!
> Anyone feel the same way?


Weekend is annoying but if you can get invited one day, all the weekends you spent on waiting is worth. Good luck!👍


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> Weekend is annoying but if you can get invited one day, all the weekends you spent on waiting is worth. Good luck!👍


Hope to get invited soon as the wait is unbearable! :ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Your scores, Sagar?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

I am a software Engineer having ANZSCO code 261313 and my Wife is Bsc(Non Medical) and MBA (Operations) having 5 years of experience
Can i claim her 5 points, I did not find any suitable ANZSCO code in list but think in recent SOL from NSW the code 224711 seems close.

Can someone guide me that have more sight of this ANZSCO codes ?


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys! Has NSW really stopped inviting for stream 2? I have an EOI for 190, ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant, sumitted on 23 May 2018. I have a total of 70 points (65+5).


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

BiancaUy said:


> Hi guys! Has NSW really stopped inviting for stream 2? I have an EOI for 190, ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant, sumitted on 23 May 2018. I have a total of 70 points (65+5).


Yes, its official.

NSW Department of Industry - Business & Skilled Migration - Business and skilled migration newsletter - August 2018 edition


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> I am a software Engineer having ANZSCO code 261313 and my Wife is Bsc(Non Medical) and MBA (Operations) having 5 years of experience
> Can i claim her 5 points, I did not find any suitable ANZSCO code in list but think in recent SOL from NSW the code 224711 seems close.
> 
> Can someone guide me that have more sight of this ANZSCO codes ?


If you want to claim points for 189 from your partner, her occupation MUST be on the MLTSSL.
If her occupation on the SSTSOL, then you may be able to claim points for 189,190 and 489

you could find a job code against her roles and responsibilities from the official link below,
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2

and moreover,
to claim partner points,
parner mush have 1. a skills assessment,
2. at least competent English 
3. below 45 years
4. not an Ausi citizen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> If you want to claim points for 189 from your partner, her occupation MUST be on the MLTSSL.
> If her occupation on the SSTSOL, then you may be able to claim points for 189,190 and 489
> 
> you could find a job code against her roles and responsibilities from the official link below,
> ...


You have added 189 under STSOL also, by mistake 

Correct it

Cheers


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

hoandang said:


> BiancaUy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Has NSW really stopped inviting for stream 2? I have an EOI for 190, ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant, sumitted on 23 May 2018. I have a total of 70 points (65+5).
> ...


That is disheartening... Would you/anybody know if 489 can be applied for my occupation?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
Is there any hope for me 75 (70+5) 263111 24th nov?
I have been waiting since ages though 😕


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

Will it cause any issue in getting invite if applied 190 to both NSW and VIC ? Have read somewhere that state may avoid sending invite if someone have applied in multiple states.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

BiancaUy said:


> That is disheartening... Would you/anybody know if 489 can be applied for my occupation?


Think this is the right file.... check for yourself that it is.

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Iscahs Skill Select Analysis - August 2018 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Skill-Select-Analysis-August-2018.pdf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

The usual question whether there is any chance for eoi with 60+5 points for civil engineer (anzsco code 233211) with 25 pt-age 15 pt -edu 20pt - English ss- 5 pts. Any chances that I should know about would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

The eoi is for nsw 190 visa


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> ICT BA 261111 70 plus 5 State. EOI 26th April.
> 
> Will loose 5 point in Sep for age. Will get 5 points in Dec for experience.
> 
> ...


Newbienz...need ur expert advice

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Newbienz...need ur expert advice
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Barking up the wrong tree for sure

I don’t predict invites

Tony is whom you should be looking for
But even he can only predict 189 to some extent

No one and I mean no one can actually predict a SS
They follow no pattern or path

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> If you want to claim points for 189 from your partner, her occupation MUST be on the MLTSSL.
> *If her occupation on the SSTSOL, then you may be able to claim points for 189,190 and 489*
> 
> you could find a job code against her roles and responsibilities from the official link below,
> ...


VERY SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE IN THE PREVIOUS POST
it should be corrected as,

*If her occupation on the SSTSOL, then you may be able to claim points ONLY for 190 and 489* (NOT FOR 189)

AND
if occupation is on MLTSSL, then can claim for 189,190 and 489


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have added 189 under STSOL also, by mistake
> 
> Correct it
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for pointing out,
it was a huge mistake for sure.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

BiancaUy said:


> That is disheartening... Would you/anybody know if 489 can be applied for my occupation?


I know how you feel bro, so sad to hear.
unfortunately your occupation is NOT in the 489 list but
223111 (Human resource Advisor) is there on the 489 list,why I mansion it as some members get assessed for a another occupations if the RNR is nearly same (specially for IT occupations ) 
I dont know the eligibility for your occupation.


----------



## nkvijayran (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, my occupation code 261313 is there in recently updated NSW list but my spouse's code 252312 is not in NSW list rather it is in STSOL, so can I claim partner points for 190 NSW visa?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

nkvijayran said:


> Hi, my occupation code 261313 is there in recently updated NSW list but my spouse's code 252312 is not in NSW list rather it is in STSOL, so can I claim partner points for 190 NSW visa?


As other forum members have confirmed earlier, your spouse's occupation need not be in NSW list for claiming partner skill points for 190 NSW sponsorship.

Skilled Occupations list confirms that this job code under STSOL is eligible for 190. A suitable skills assessment and Competent English requirements still apply.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

nkvijayran said:


> Hi, my occupation code 261313 is there in recently updated NSW list but my spouse's code 252312 is not in NSW list rather it is in STSOL, so can I claim partner points for 190 NSW visa?


yes you can


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> As other forum members have confirmed earlier, your spouse's occupation need not be in NSW list for claiming partner skill points for 190 NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Skilled Occupations list confirms that this job code under STSOL is eligible for 190. A suitable skills assessment and Competent English requirements still apply.


Correct


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

All NSW invites reported today?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> ronniesg said:
> 
> 
> > As other forum members have confirmed earlier, your spouse's occupation need not be in NSW list for claiming partner skill points for 190 NSW sponsorship.
> ...


There are only 3 occupation lists 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl

Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) 
Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) or
Regional Occupation List (ROL).

And partner point can be claimed if has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation this is applicable for all skilled point tested visa.

System might take it for now but Once you are invited to apply and lodge a valid application you must provide a scanned certified copy of a suitable skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation.

***System error eg you can file eoi with more points by showing relevant and non relevant work ex, it also takes same.

Rest my case, you guys can search on your own.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> There are only 3 occupation lists
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> ...


There is no question of trolling

Each member is free to follow whatever path he feels is safe from him

If you aRe convinced that you should not claim partner points even in 190 when your partner is under STSOL and you are under MLTSSL, don’t claim 

It’s better to be safe then sorry 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 3 occupation lists
> ...


Second that. Agree.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> yes you can



It means that we had large amount invites from NSW last night?


----------



## TanyaLilly (Aug 6, 2018)

*years experience deducted*



mahboob757 said:


> I'm in the same boat as well...


Good day,

I would like to know how the points was deducted from your years experience?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Is there any whatsapp group for tracking NSW invitation trends?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> There are only 3 occupation lists
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> ...


agree.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bennet.Christian said:


> It means that we had large amount invites from NSW last night?


where? who said so?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

leapp said:


> Is there any whatsapp group for tracking NSW invitation trends?


Yes I have made one but that is exclusive for chefs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tejasvichugh said:


> Yes I have made one but that is exclusive for chefs.


that's pretty cool  

myimmitracker can be used for tracking though.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Didn't understand what you are trying to say..


Bennet.Christian said:


> It means that we had large amount invites from NSW last night?


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Didn't understand what you are trying to say..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


I reckon someone reported seeing invites...


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi

What are the chances for 70 Pointers to get invite including state points.
I am hoping in August round DIBP publishes atleast 2000 invites for 189 considering the previous year trend 

My Break up is as below

SKill 2613
Age 25
PTE 10
Experience 10 3 years NSW
Partner 5 Points
Bachelors Degree 15 Points
State Points 5 Points
Total Points 70


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the chances for 70 Pointers to get invite including state points.
> I am hoping in August round DIBP publishes atleast 2000 invites for 189 considering the previous year trend
> ...


You can check here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Hhchan (Aug 4, 2018)

I am a veterinarian with 65 pts, 30 for age, 10 for English and 5 for experience. 
I am wondering if there is going to be a long wait because of my pts or NSW would consider me as there are not many vets applicant each year. 
I know it's pretty much going to be a guess but just would like to hear your opinion  
My visa expires May next year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hhchan said:


> I am a veterinarian with 65 pts, 30 for age, 10 for English and 5 for experience.
> I am wondering if there is going to be a long wait because of my pts or NSW would consider me as there are not many vets applicant each year.
> I know it's pretty much going to be a guess but just would like to hear your opinion
> My visa expires May next year.


i don't think there are many vets to be honest... so i would hope for a quick invite.


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello everyone! This is my first post, so I apologize if there’s any information that I haven’t included. 

I was going through the recent posts and didn’t quite get if someone got invited already or this is information that someone has from somewhere else? 

Country: Bulgaria
Occupation: Social Worker, 272511
Age: 30 points 
Assessment : 15 points 
English : 20 points 
Total points : 65.

Hoping to get NSW nomination.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

I am Civil engineer with 65 points including state sponsorship. If anyone could atleast guess about my invite. Please anyone do reply.

Age- 25
Edu- 15
language- 20
ss- 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deadpoool said:


> I am Civil engineer with 65 points including state sponsorship. If anyone could atleast guess about my invite. Please anyone do reply.
> 
> Age- 25
> Edu- 15
> ...


Check here

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Deadpoool said:


> I am Civil engineer with 65 points including state sponsorship. If anyone could atleast guess about my invite. Please anyone do reply.
> 
> Age- 25
> Edu- 15
> ...


It will be VERY hard with just 65 points.


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey guys again, what do you think is the possibility of me being invited by NSW?

It is really hard for me to find any statistics on my occupation ( Social Worker).

Please please share your thoughts.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ani_dya said:


> I was going through the recent posts and didn’t quite get if someone got invited already or this is information that someone has from somewhere else?


I received an invitation to apply for nomination (pre-invite) on Thursday last week. There are a few other cases registered on immitracker of people who got invited on the same day (2 August).


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Ani_dya said:
> 
> 
> > I was going through the recent posts and didn’t quite get if someone got invited already or this is information that someone has from somewhere else?
> ...


Thank you so much!🙏


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

Ani_dya said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post, so I apologize if there’s any information that I haven’t included.
> 
> I was going through the recent posts and didn’t quite get if someone got invited already or this is information that someone has from somewhere else?
> 
> ...


Hey guys again, what do you think is the possibility of me being invited by NSW?
It is really hard for me to find any statistics on my occupation ( Social Worker).
Please please share your thoughts.

P.S. Forgot to quote in my previous post


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Can someone please suggest what is immitracker and what do we use it for?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ani_dya said:


> Hey guys again, what do you think is the possibility of me being invited by NSW?
> It is really hard for me to find any statistics on my occupation ( Social Worker).
> Please please share your thoughts.
> 
> P.S. Forgot to quote in my previous post


NSW work on their own criteria for selecting people to send invitations considering for bases ,
Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

and they have not disclosed it to outside world AFAINK
so no one could answer your question unfortunately


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ani_dya said:


> Hey guys again, what do you think is the possibility of me being invited by NSW?
> It is really hard for me to find any statistics on my occupation ( Social Worker).
> Please please share your thoughts.
> 
> P.S. Forgot to quote in my previous post


there is a small sample... so hard to say.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

NishaNene said:


> Can someone please suggest what is immitracker and what do we use it for?


Here is the link to immitracker. Individuals who want to track their application status(189/190/Occupation Assessments etc..) or view status of other applicants' status can use this website. You should be aware of the fact that only a few applicants use this portal to track their applications. And there are no guarantees on the data quality.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadpoool said:


> I am Civil engineer with 65 points including state sponsorship. If anyone could atleast guess about my invite. Please anyone do reply.
> 
> Age- 25
> Edu- 15
> ...


If you look at immitracker you'll see that NSW invited Civil Engineers with 65+5 or 70+5 back in May. There are now quite a few waiting with 70+5 so that definitely decreases your chances. 

However, Queensland has been inviting them with the bare minimum points: 55+5 in May 2018. That might be an option to consider if you're willing to live in QLD for two years.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks, 

NSW selection criteria for NPR (and more specifically for 263311) goes like this?

Please correct me if this is wrong ! 

1. 75+5 with 8 each
2. 75+5 with 7 each
3. 75+5 with 6 each

4. 70+5 with 8 each
5. 70+5 with 7 each
6. 70+5 with 6 each

7. 65+5 with 8 each
8. 65+5 with 7 each
9. 65+5 with 6 each

What I anticipate that candidates fall under criteria from 1-3 stated above area already cleared in 189.

Candidates for criteria from 4-6 are cleared till 06-03-2018 in 189 and hopefully after a big round in 11 August 2018 this will clear more good numbers till July probably.

So what I can conclude that candidates with criteria mentioned in serial # 7 have strong chances for NSW 190 pre-invite and followed by 7 each ones as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I received an invitation to apply for nomination (pre-invite) on Thursday last week. There are a few other cases registered on immitracker of people who got invited on the same day (2 August).


Congrats! Meaning they have started early. 

please update your case too if you can.


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any auditor occupation applicant following this thread?! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anujmundra said:


> Any auditor occupation applicant following this thread?!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


i am sure there are...


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

anujmundra said:


> Any auditor occupation applicant following this thread?!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


External auditor to be precise. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i am sure there are...


Yeah. I have applied with 80 points in July. Just wanting to speak with any specific auditor applicant.
Lot of occupations are getting nomination invites at diff points. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anujmundra said:


> Yeah. I have applied with 80 points in July. Just wanting to speak with any specific auditor applicant.
> Lot of occupations are getting nomination invites at diff points.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


that's normal, as for example car mechanics rarely have more than 70 points, whereas auditors can have 85.... watch the tracker closely and see what the pattern.


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> that's normal, as for example car mechanics rarely have more than 70 points, whereas auditors can have 85.... watch the tracker closely and see what the pattern.


Yeah. That's why specifically looking for somebody who has applied for external auditor. 
No tracker for 190 right!? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> Yeah. That's why specifically looking for somebody who has applied for external auditor.
> No tracker for 190 right!?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


There are


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> There are


Oh. I am not aware of any. Please share links if possible. I'll check. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sifreh (Jul 24, 2018)

anujmundra said:


> Oh. I am not aware of any. Please share links if possible. I'll check.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

You can use filters to see all the applicants with same anzco code as yours

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> Oh. I am not aware of any. Please share links if possible. I'll check.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


What if somebody has not made their entry in this tracker? Like me? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > I received an invitation to apply for nomination (pre-invite) on Thursday last week. There are a few other cases registered on immitracker of people who got invited on the same day (2 August).
> ...


Thanks!
I was the first person to update immitracker last Thursday. I just used a different username but I'm the only electrician out of the people invited on 2 August.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anujmundra said:


> What if somebody has not made their entry in this tracker? Like me?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It is sample, you don't need to have 100 out of 100, you need to have some % to make an estimate.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> What if somebody has not made their entry in this tracker? Like me?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



so you can enter now and increase the count by one


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Thanks!
> I was the first person to update immitracker last Thursday. I just used a different username but I'm the only electrician out of the people invited on 2 August.


congratulations bro..


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> so you can enter now and increase the count by one


Fair point.. Thanks for the update!! )


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It is sample, you don't need to have 100 out of 100, you need to have some % to make an estimate.


Noted. I feel a month of two maybe. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

This may seem a stupid question because I have very little knowledge about 489 visa so please bear with me.

I have 2 uncles (both Australian citizens) living with their families in Sydney from over 10 years. I also have my brother living there with his wife and both are expecting their PR soon. :fingerscrossed:

My question is if anyone of them are eligible to sponsor me for a 489 visa considering they live in Sydney which isn't a regional area. 

Is there any other visa they can sponsor me with?

Exploring all options since it is looking unlikely for me to get an invite.


----------



## Manoj321 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi there..as NSW closed stream 2 occupations, will software testers be invited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manoj321 said:


> Hi there..as NSW closed stream 2 occupations, will software testers be invited?


 Anzsco codes which are not appearing in the primary list will not be invited

So 261314 will not be invited by NSW, no matter how many points you have 

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Manoj321 said:


> Hi there..as NSW closed stream 2 occupations, will software testers be invited?



Unfortunately, NOT


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> What if somebody has not made their entry in this tracker? Like me?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Out of thousands of invites given by the states each year, a very few actually enter their data on such trackers 
One can never be sure even that data that has been entered is true or not

Anyone can corrupt the data to suit his own vested interest
For example one can show that there are hundreds of applicants waiting for invites from a state with high points under a particular Anzsco code

On reading this, many applicants would feel it’s a waste of time to apply for SS to the state as they have lower points
But actually there may be very few waiting and by creating this phobia, they may have ensured that their applicants get the sponsorship 

That’s why you should never trust any data from unofficial sources
This is the age of fake news and one never knows what vested interest someone can have

I have lived in 5 countries and used such forums but in no other country, this poison is being fed to members

Cheers


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Out of thousands of invites given by the states each year, a very few actually enter their data on such trackers
> One can never be sure even that data that has been entered is true or not
> 
> Anyone can corrupt the data to suit his own vested interest
> ...


Cheers! I feel the same. Not official is not to be trusted. 
Still by the general sense of things, i am optimistic with my 80 points. 

Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> Cheers! I feel the same. Not official is not to be trusted.
> Still by the general sense of things, i am optimistic with my 80 points.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> ...


You cannot fool all the people all the time

Majority of the members are now starting to realise what a poison it is to use data that is not officially given by the departments

Cheers


----------



## pinks77 (May 14, 2018)

I am also waiting for 190 NSW invite at 70 points 
ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Skills assessment March 2018 - Positive
Age - 30 points
Experience - 15 points
Education - 15 points 
PTE 2018 - S77/W75/R76/L77 - 10 points
EOI filed - Apr 25, 2018
Total points - 70 (189) / 75 (NSW 190)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

pinks77 said:


> I am also waiting for 190 NSW invite at 70 points
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Skills assessment March 2018 - Positive
> Age - 30 points
> ...


you could have better chance than now if you can increase your English score


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> pinks77 said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for 190 NSW invite at 70 points
> ...


+1 , agree


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Any updates of NSW invite today?

In immigration tracker only August 2nd is reported and nothing reported till date.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

himsrj said:


> +1 , agree



glad you agree


----------



## mauritz.erick (Aug 7, 2018)

priyasanuel said:


> Any updates of NSW invite today?
> 
> In immigration tracker only August 2nd is reported and nothing reported till date.


I don't think there is invite today.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

I think they have invited few people on August 2nd and after that nothing happen.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

tired of waiting guys.. hope i get sooner, 75+5, 261313 eoi logged in june 20th
onshore in sydney


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

hi,
75 points 
26111 
EOI date 8 march

offshore 

I heard that they are restricting the number of invites for pro rata occupations. Can someone plz tell me why is that.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

spirecode said:


> tired of waiting guys.. hope i get sooner, 75+5, 261313 eoi logged in june 20th
> onshore in sydney


In the same boat. But I guess, you should get an earlier invite with your onshore experience. Did you apply to both NSW and VIC?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Mine is non pro rata. Waiting since May 2018 with 65+ 5 for Victoria & NSW.

Also 189


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

yeah mate, applied both vic n nsw? will tht be a concern? if so i will hv vic withdrawn


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dafnigr8 said:


> hi,
> 75 points
> 26111
> EOI date 8 march
> ...


Applicants are mere mortals 
It’s the GOds decision 

Cheers


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

priyasanuel said:


> Mine is non pro rata. Waiting since May 2018 with 65+ 5 for Victoria & NSW.
> 
> Also 189


What's your occupation?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

spirecode said:


> yeah mate, applied both vic n nsw? will tht be a concern? if so i will hv vic withdrawn


I guess not. Hope you are using different EOIs for NSW, VIC and 189 
I don't think they will check your EOIs prior to sending that pre-invite.

Just a hypothetical question - What would you do if VIC invites you first before NSW (considering it's high rejection rates)? As I have read elsewhere that VIC asks you to indicate if you have applied for other states in your application (and there by passively forcing the candidates to withdraw their applications from other states).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mauritz.erick said:


> I don't think there is invite today.


i didn't see either.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dafnigr8 said:


> hi,
> 75 points
> 26111
> EOI date 8 march
> ...


they select those who they need, not really restricting anyone....


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey guys whats the chances for an accountant and external auditor with 85 points. Doe: 1st july 2018


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

akashacharya30 said:


> Hey guys whats the chances for an accountant and external auditor with 85 points. Doe: 1st july 2018


What's your point breakup? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## akashacharya30 (Apr 27, 2018)

Age 30
Aus undergrad 20
PTE 20
PY 5
Partner 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akashacharya30 said:


> Hey guys whats the chances for an accountant and external auditor with 85 points. Doe: 1st july 2018


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

To claim partner points.. Is it mandatory to have names in each other passports?? 

My spouse has my name in her passport and we have a valid marriage registration certificate. 

Do I still need to add her name in my passport?? How does the CO go about it? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

anujmundra said:


> To claim partner points.. Is it mandatory to have names in each other passports??
> 
> My spouse has my name in her passport and we have a valid marriage registration certificate.
> 
> ...


In my country there no such thing.
My spouse name isn't in my PP.
Only proof is marriage certificate.
Cheers.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> This may seem a stupid question because I have very little knowledge about 489 visa so please bear with me.
> 
> I have 2 uncles (both Australian citizens) living with their families in Sydney from over 10 years. I also have my brother living there with his wife and both are expecting their PR soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Didn't get a satisfactory answer on the 489 thread so asking this here again. Can anyone please answer my queries?


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody who got pre-invite from NSW in this year with 75+5 for 2613 code ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Didn't get a satisfactory answer on the 489 thread so asking this here again. Can anyone please answer my queries?


Unfortunately, no not through the invited pathway for 489. 

Have you considered 189/190?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Good News about pro-rata invites !!!

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1881902331895773




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately, no not through the invited pathway for 489.
> 
> Have you considered 189/190?


Thanks for the reply, PrettyIsotonic.

Yes, have already launched EOI for 189 and 190. Details in signature.

Is there any other visa apart from 489 visa that my family can sponsor me with?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Didn't get a satisfactory answer on the 489 thread so asking this here again. Can anyone please answer my queries?


TBH, I'm not much aware with the Family Sponsored VISA.
ALl I know is the relationship must not be far than 'First cousin' and sponsor should be a PR holder and need to show at least 2 years of residence proofs(not exactly sure).
After all, AFAIK, there are very few invites issue with 489 FS for instance 10 for a round.
This is what I heard and Someone will give more reliable information.
Cheers.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunately, no not through the invited pathway for 489.
> 
> Have you considered 189/190?


His brother can??
I guess if he gets permanent PR??


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Thanks for the reply, PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> Yes, have already launched EOI for 189 and 190. Details in signature.
> 
> Is there any other visa apart from 489 visa that my family can sponsor me with?


Unfortunately NOT other option other than what PI said (your brother should live in a designated area afaik)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> TBH, I'm not much aware with the Family Sponsored VISA.
> ALl I know is the relationship must not be far than 'First cousin' and sponsor should be a PR holder and need to show at least 2 years of residence proofs(not exactly sure).
> After all, AFAIK, there are very few invites issue with 489 FS for instance 10 for a round.
> This is what I heard and Someone will give more reliable information.
> Cheers.


Agreed with KasunTharaka
last round above 80 pointers were invited for 489 (F)
and relations should live in a designated area of the Australia to invite afaik


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Didn't get a satisfactory answer on the 489 thread so asking this here again. Can anyone please answer my queries?


Your sponsor must:

Be 18 years old or older
Live in a designated area of Australia
Be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
Be your or your partner's relative.

Your sponsor can be your or your partner’s:
Parent or step-parent
Child or step child
Brother or sister (including adoptive or step brother or sister)
Aunt or uncle (including adoptive or step aunt or uncle)
Niece or nephew (including adoptive niece or nephew)
grandchild or first cousin

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ges/skilled/designated-area-of-australia.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> His brother can??
> I guess if he gets permanent PR??


Unfortunately no cause according to the post their brother lives in Sydney too.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

*Partner Skill Qualifications*



ronniesg said:


> As other forum members have confirmed earlier, your spouse's occupation need not be in NSW list for claiming partner skill points for 190 NSW sponsorship.
> 
> Skilled Occupations list confirms that this job code under STSOL is eligible for 190. A suitable skills assessment and Competent English requirements still apply.





himsrj said:


> There are only 3 occupation lists
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
> 
> ...


I have posed this question to NSW Department of Industry for their clarification. 
Here is their response.

"The relevant regulation in relation to claiming points for partner skills is attached.

NSW will consider awarding points for 'partner skill' if the nominated occupation of the spouse is eligible for 190 nomination regardless of whether this occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation."

Please refer to the attachment for the relevant regulation info.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> I have posed this question to NSW Department of Industry for their clarification.
> Here is their response.
> 
> "The relevant regulation in relation to claiming points for partner skills is attached.
> ...


Thanks for checking and sharing the exact requirements!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for checking and sharing the exact requirements!


YES

More members need to be pro active

Cheers


----------



## Manoj321 (Jul 11, 2018)

Is there another thread for VIC EOI? Can you please share?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I have posed this question to NSW Department of Industry for their clarification.
> Here is their response.
> 
> "The relevant regulation in relation to claiming points for partner skills is attached.
> ...


Plz share the attachment again it's broken and your exact query to the department. I have also mailed/reported this, but no response yet from them.
Need to see the proof.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Good News about pro-rata invites !!!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1881902331895773
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul, can you please enlighten me, what does pro rata invite mean? This applies to whom? 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Thanks for the reply, PrettyIsotonic.
> 
> Yes, have already launched EOI for 189 and 190. Details in signature.
> 
> Is there any other visa apart from 489 visa that my family can sponsor me with?


i don't think so... or the wait will be very long.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Plz share the attachment again it's broken and your exact query to the department. I have also mailed/reported this, but no response yet from them.
> Need to see the proof.


Here is my query to them:

"Could you please clarify if an applicant can claim partner points in the following scenario?

1. Main applicant's occupation is listed under 'NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation list' (eg: External Auditor)
2. Partner's occupation is listed under STSOL (combined-stsol-mltssl eg: Dentist), which is eligible for 190 sub stream but is not available under NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation list
3. Partner has the relevant skills assessment and can prove Competent Language requirement

There is a bit of ambiguity on this requirement, as the EOI automatically allocates 5 points for the above case for 190 category whereas this is clearly not the case for 180 sub stream
"

And their response:

"Thank you for your email.

The relevant regulation in relation to claiming points for partner skills is attached.

NSW will consider awarding points for 'partner skill' if the nominated occupation of the spouse is eligible for 190 nomination regardless of whether this occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation.

Regards


Business and Skilled Migration
NSW Department of Industry | Industry Development 
Skills and Economic Development Division
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02 9934 0702 | E: [email protected]
W: www.industry.nsw.gov.au 
"

Please feel free to check with NSW again, as they have responded to my query within 2 business days.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Plz share the attachment again it's broken and your exact query to the department. I have also mailed/reported this, but no response yet from them.
> ...


Still broken image though!!
Meanwhile go through reply I got from vetassess on same query.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> I have posed this question to NSW Department of Industry for their clarification.
> Here is their response.
> 
> "The relevant regulation in relation to claiming points for partner skills is attached.
> ...


Thanks for posting to clear doubts in members' mind about claiming partner points.
It seems that *"the spouse is eligible for 190 nomination"* means, the occupation can be in the MLTSSL OR STSOL


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> ronniesg said:
> 
> 
> > I have posed this question to NSW Department of Industry for their clarification.
> ...


Naah it's not !! 
His image is broken. Not clear yet.
You can claim all points on EOI but after receiving ITA you will have to provide proof as per regulations issued on DOHA website. As not on NSW website visa will be lodged.

But everyone has a free will you can assume what you prefer, I will go by what's mentioned by DOHA.
I have even consulted Aussizz Migration Agents in Adelaide they also said to go by what DOHA website says. Go through what vetassess says on same.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for your replies guys! Really appreciate them. 

Looks like 189 and 190 are my only pathways to Australia.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Naah it's not !!
> His image is broken. Not clear yet.
> You can claim all points on EOI but after receiving ITA you will have to provide proof as per regulations issued on DOHA website. As not on NSW website visa will be lodged.
> 
> ...



Hmm, It's not an image mate. I have attached a PDF file in my earlier posts.
Anyway, attaching as an image now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Naah it's not !!
> His image is broken. Not clear yet.
> You can claim all points on EOI but after receiving ITA you will have to provide proof as per regulations issued on DOHA website. As not on NSW website visa will be lodged.
> 
> ...


It's not broken for me. 

I uploaded it here as an image:
https://imgur.com/a/UA2fRKV


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Naah it's not !!
> His image is broken. Not clear yet.
> You can claim all points on EOI but after receiving ITA you will have to provide proof as per regulations issued on DOHA website. As not on NSW website visa will be lodged.
> 
> ...


I think you've misunderstood. 

The clarification is that one can claim partner points, even when the partners nominated occupation is not on the NSW skills list, as long as that partners nominated occupation is also eligible under the relevant legislative instrument (ie "DHA lists") for 190.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Still broken image though!!
> Meanwhile go through reply I got from vetassess on same query.


All VETASSESS is saying here is: if you want to claim partner points via a skills assessment for your partner with them: 

1) They have to be able to do it (ie it has to be an occupation VETASSESS can assess as a skills assessing authority, so not "Astronaut" for example, even if Astronaut is an eligible occupation for 190 according to DHA) 

2) you will have to have your education and employment assessed (ie a full skills assessment by VETASSESS standards)


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Naah it's not !!
> ...





PrettyIsotonic said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Naah it's not !!
> ...


I have mailed NSW and got reply in 20 mins. Attached are mail and file and detail in PDF is below: 

Part 6D.11 Partner skill qualifications
Item Qualification Number 
of points
6D111 The spouse or de facto partner of the applicant (the primary 
applicant):
(a) is an applicant for the same subclass of visa as the primary 
applicant; and
(b) is not an Australian permanent resident or an Australian citizen; and
(c) was under 50 at the time the invitation to apply for the visa was 
issued to the primary applicant; and
(d) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, nominated a skilled 
occupation, being an occupation specified by the Minister under 
paragraph 1.15I(1)(a) at that time; and
(e) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, had been assessed by 
the relevant assessing authority for the nominated skilled occupation as 
having suitable skills for the occupation and the assessment was not for 
a Subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate) visa; and
(f) at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, had competent English
Reg 1.15I Skilled occupation
(1) A skilled occupation, in relation to a person, means an occupation of a kind:
(a) that is specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing to be a skilled occupation; 
and
Instrument in writing = 
IMMI 17/040 - Specification of Occupations, a Person or Body, a Country or Countries Amendment 
Instrument 2017/040)

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00450


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I have mailed NSW and got reply in 20 mins ago. Attached are mail and file and detail in PDF is below:
> 
> Part 6D.11 Partner skill qualifications
> Item Qualification Number
> ...


Yes, same content as what I've shared in my earlier posts.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > I have mailed NSW and got reply in 20 mins ago. Attached are mail and file and detail in PDF is below:
> ...


I pasted same query as you asked. But body of text is different.

You are free to do and believe what you want. I am although single and cannot claim partner points. But if can do so will do as per DOHA website only.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> I pasted same query as you asked. But body of text is different.
> 
> You are free to do and believe what you want. I am although single and cannot claim partner points. But if can do so will do as per DOHA website only.


Would you highlight where the body of text is different please? 

Also, I think that is very wise, follow the DHA website guidelines.

As I mentioned above, the clarification had to do with the NSW list and partner points, there is no contradiction in the NSW reply with the DHA website to me.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Would you highlight where the body of text is different please?
> 
> Also, I think that is very wise, follow the DHA website guidelines.
> 
> As I mentioned above, the clarification had to do with the NSW list and partner points, there is no contradiction in the NSW reply with the DHA website to me.


I am not able to see his body of text for email he has got from NSW. Meanwhile we all can also mail to below [email protected]

Yes as you said we all shall follow DHA website and guidelines there. One shall now indulge in what he gets paid for. Still 40 mins left of office time


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I am not able to see his body of text for email he has got from NSW. Meanwhile we all can also mail to below [email protected]
> 
> Yes as you said we all shall follow DHA website and guidelines there. One shall now indulge in what he gets paid for. Still 40 mins left of office time


Ok, attaching the email content for one last time. I was only trying to help the other forum members who may have this query, as I am not planning to claim for Partner skill points my self 

:focus:

The following line from NSW team's response clarifies my questions. It's fine to have different views on how you interpret this, but I will leave that to the other readers of the forum.

"NSW will consider awarding points for 'partner skill' if the nominated occupation of the spouse is eligible for 190 nomination regardless of whether this occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation"


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

I will stick to what DHA says about partner skill and occupation lists mentioned on there website. Will suggest everyone to follow these guidelines only, not editing them as per own belief. 
Proof is there for all to see and do as per their liking. All have links and files which they can go through in above links and conculde on their own.


----------



## babyJackJack (Jul 31, 2018)

There is no invites today and from Aug 2nd till now ?


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

babyJackJack said:


> There is no invites today and from Aug 2nd till now ?


Yeah , nothing mentioned in immigration tracker. Last updated on August 2nd.

Is this usual? They only invite few numbers at the beginning of FY?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

priyasanuel said:


> Yeah , nothing mentioned in immigration tracker. Last updated on August 2nd.
> 
> Is this usual? They only invite few numbers at the beginning of FY?


They do seem to take a little time to get themselves going. I think they first need to understand what the 189 process looks like, as they'll be very aware that a large percentage of 189 grants will end up in NSW.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Are there any statistics on how many software Engineers (261313) invited by NSW last year? Couldn't find on their official sites..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> I will stick to what DHA says about partner skill and occupation lists mentioned on there website. Will suggest everyone to follow these guidelines only, not editing them as per own belief.
> Proof is there for all to see and do as per their liking. All have links and files which they can go through in above links and conculde on their own.


Last post on this but you are confusing the DHA skills lists and the NSW skills list - and the question regarding partner points was regarding the latter.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > I will stick to what DHA says about partner skill and occupation lists mentioned on there website. Will suggest everyone to follow these guidelines only, not editing them as per own belief.
> ...


Occupation lists as per DHA are 
Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) 
Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) or
Regional Occupation List (ROL).

The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) contains the priority occupations that NSW will invite candidates under for nomination for a skilled nominated visa (subclass 190).

As you said last post on this.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Occupation lists as per DHA are
> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
> Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) or
> Regional Occupation List (ROL).
> ...


Okay I lied, I can't resist - you're conflating the two and I can't let it go! 

All the occupations on the NSW 190 Priority List are eligible for 190 visa aka they are on the relevant DHA list. 

All the occupations eligible for 190 visa according to the relevant DHA list are not all on the NSW 190 Priority List. 

The question was, if both partners had occupations on the relevant DHA lists that made them eligible for 190, but one partners occupation was not on the NSW 190 Priority List - would they be eligible to claim partner points. The answer is, yes. 

E.g. 

STSOL has Astronaut, Skydiver, and Pole dancer on it - these are eligible for 190. 

NSW Priority List only has Astronaut and Skydiver. 

There is a couple where the Primary Applicant is an Astronaut but partner is a Pole dancer - can they claim partner points? 

According to NSW yes, as although Pole dancer is not on the NSW Priority List it is on the relevant DHA list that makes it eligible for 190. 

Hope that makes it clear!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Okay I lied, I can't resist - you're conflating the two and I can't let it go!
> 
> All the occupations on the NSW 190 Priority List are eligible for 190 visa aka they are on the relevant DHA list.
> 
> ...


You must be right !!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> You must be right !!


Like you and ronniesg I too am not claiming partner points nor am I seeking NSW nomination, hopefully a couple come along that fit the criteria and share their experience haha. 

Weekend is in sight Johnny Bravo, have a good rest of the week


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I will stick to what DHA says about partner skill and occupation lists mentioned on there website. Will suggest everyone to follow these guidelines only, *not editing them as per own belief.*
> Proof is there for all to see and do as per their liking. All have links and files which they can go through in above links and conculde on their own.


That was unnecessary. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> That was unnecessary. Let's leave it at that.


Accept my apologies for that.

But as PI rightly said, let a couple share their experience and leave it to them.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Accept my apologies for that.
> 
> But as PI rightly said, let a couple share their experience and leave it to them.


That's all right. Cheers.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > You must be right !!
> ...


Hi everyone
I am fairly new to the forum and all threads. In process of pr and learning from all of you.
Just could not stop myself from writing after reading the whole topic.
Do you people know each other from outside the forum.
Still who won is not clear. LoLz!

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## jtech (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Just would like opinion on which option is better between 189 and 190?

Software Engineer: | 261313

Age: 25 | PTE-A: 20 | Degree: 15 |Experience: 15
EOI DOE (189): 12 Jul 2018 | 75 pts
EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

jtech said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait for aug 11 round and decide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jtech said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just would like opinion on which option is better between 189 and 190?
> 
> ...


This question will arise only if and when you get a pre invite from NSW 
Till then it’s only hypothetical 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am fairly new to the forum and all threads. In process of pr and learning from all of you.
> Just could not stop myself from writing after reading the whole topic.
> Do you people know each other from outside the forum.
> ...


Welcome to the forum! Do share your experience and stick around. 

To answer your question, me - no - I don't know anyone on here outside this forum. But who knows, that might change! I have a few close friends I have met online in various places


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am fairly new to the forum and all threads. In process of pr and learning from all of you.
> Just could not stop myself from writing after reading the whole topic.
> Do you people know each other from outside the forum.
> ...


There are no winners and losers on the forum

There are many grey areas in Immigration rules and that’s why the need for Mara agents and lawyers

the spouse points issue may be one such area

So depending on the risk taking ability and personal interpretation of the rules, a member would decide to claim points or not

Cheers


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi All,
Anyone received invitations today?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys,

I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.

Just one week turnaround so I'm pretty happy. 🙂

This was on the email I received:

************

Commitment to live and work in NSW

NSW has nominated you for the subclass 190 visa because your skills are needed in the NSW economy and you have committed to live and work in NSW for at least two years (if granted the visa).

In accordance with your commitment to NSW, you are required to move to NSW:

if you are in Australia, within a reasonable period after you are granted the subclass 190 visa; or
if you are outside Australia, as soon as possible after you enter Australia as a holder of the subclass 190 visa.
After your visa is granted and you move to NSW, please update your contact details with us by completing a NSW nominee information update form and sending it to [email protected].

We will be in touch through periodic surveys to understand more about your experience in moving, finding a job, and settling in NSW.

***********

I know that there are several people on this forum that say that this commitment is not legally enforced but I for one take it very seriously.

Anyway, I will be applying for my visa this weekend.

Cheers


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations @kiwifruit :clap2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Your documents must be immaculate 

Cheers


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Can you share what document is required by nsw during nomination process? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Your documents must be immaculate
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, Newbienz.

My girlfriend made sure my documents were immaculate. She even wrote my CV as I didn't have one before I met her. I would have probably hired an agent if I had had to go through the whole process on my own.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations kiwifruit


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> Thanks, Newbienz.
> 
> My girlfriend made sure my documents were immaculate. She even wrote my CV as I didn't have one before I met her. I would have probably hired an agent if I had had to go through the whole process on my own.


Hopefully grant timeline will be as short.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

What is your occupation code and points break down?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August.
> 
> ...


Great going!
Congratulations ! !


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> What is your occupation code and points break down?


It’s on his signature. If you use Tapatalk, tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

Will there be an investigation round on this 11th for 189 visa, as it will on weekend?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Will there be an investigation round on this 11th for 189 visa, as it will on weekend?


should be.


----------



## Adau (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Do you have any idea/prediction about getting an invite for Industrial Engineering233511 for 190 NSW ? 

Age 30
PTE 20 
Education 15
Experience 5 
Partners Skill 5
State Sponsorship 5
______

Total 80

Date of EOI 15.06.18

Thanks in advance. 
Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I Have applied for 189 with 75 points for 2613 Software Engineer code on 31st July and NSW and Victoria application with 80 Points.

My points breakdown 

Age:30 Points
Education:15 points
Experience: 5 points
Partner Skills: 5 points
PTE :20 Points

Total 75 points for 189
State 75 + 5 points -- >80 Points

Any idea when I can expect an invite.

Thanks
Dhruv Sachdeva.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> What is your occupation code and points break down?



*Congratulations*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Congratulations*





Adau said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do you have any idea/prediction about getting an invite for Industrial Engineering233511 for 190 NSW ?
> 
> Age 30
> ...


You can check here for 189

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

No one can predict SS


Cheers


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Have applied for 189 with 75 points for 2613 Software Engineer code on 31st July and NSW and Victoria application with 80 Points.
> 
> ...


While it may take few months to get an invite from 189 route, you have a better chance of getting an invite from NSW and/or VIC. But since there are no invitation rounds for state nominations no one can really guess when you could get an invite.

But I guess things will be a lot clearer after tomorrow's 189 round (11th Aug 12:00 AEST)


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Is doe relevant for nsw nomination? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Is doe relevant for nsw nomination?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yes. Once the applicants were ranked according to the following criteria, the candidates with the same ranking will be further ranked based on DOE.

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

"Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be *further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated* in SkillSelect."


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Is doe relevant for nsw nomination?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


States do not invite based on DOE or points

They can invite anyone irrespective of the date or points or Anzsco code

NSW does try to show that it very transparent, and follows set rules, but I have my doubts

Cheers


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> In their criteria the first thing is Occupation. Last Year they issued invitations to all developer programmers with 65 (SS excluded) points till December 2017. Some applicants had 10 points for English and 15 for experience, whereas one of them had 20 points for English and zero for experience. They issued these invitations at very tough time when very high points were required for all other occupations.
> 
> I hope/wish developer programmers will again become their favorite occupation this year!!! so that I can get the invitation.......... wish full thinking + hope + some statistics + despair


come to know about Ielts how you improved and what was your first score when you sat in exam 1st time need your urgent attention


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

come to know about how you did imrove ielts and what was your score in first attempt


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> come to know about Ielts how you improved and what was your first score when you sat in exam 1st time need your urgent attention


As I replied to your private message as well. Practice is the key to improve and there is no shortcut. As for my suggestion forget about IELTS, and appear for IELTS.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> As I replied to your private message as well. Practice is the key to improve and there is no shortcut. As for my suggestion forget about IELTS, and appear for IELTS.


Did you mean forget about IELTS, and appear for PTE? :tongue:


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi guys; was wondering if anybody could clarify something for me. I completed the EOI form and clicked submit, it says status submitted on the right-side of the skill select page but the description of the EOI at the center of the page says “This EOI is able to be completed with x points,” does this mean my EOI has been submitted? or did i do something wrong?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Did you mean forget about IELTS, and appear for PTE? :tongue:


My bad. You are right. lol


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

I had asked this question few days ago in the 489 SA thread and I also got two replies, but they were not quite sure and I still have doubts, so I thought to ask it here again. I would appreciate if someone can shed some light.

On the south Australia occupation list 261212 is in Low availability and currently only 70 points are required to be eligible, but there they have also given a link saying additional instructions. In additional instructions they have a paragraph for offshore applicants. What I have concluded from this additional instructions is that 261212 requires 80 points for an offshore applicant to apply, not 70. Currently I have 75 points though.
However, it is quite confusing, on occupation list they have mentioned 70 points, but in additional instructions they have mentioned higher points which is 80 currently.

This is occupation list picture.
https://www.screencast.com/t/pGrT8dw0e9qr
and when we click additional instructions, this is what we see
https://www.screencast.com/t/o78TooAWQ

so my question is that whether they are asking for 70 points or 80 for an offshore applicant?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

YLA said:


> Hi guys; was wondering if anybody could clarify something for me. I completed the EOI form and clicked submit, it says status submitted on the right-side of the skill select page but the description of the EOI at the center of the page says “This EOI is able to be completed with x points,” does this mean my EOI has been submitted? or did i do something wrong?


I think you've submitted it fine. You should see "Visa Type Description", "Date of Effect" and the "Result" fields on your EOI homepage.

"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal xx points"

You can verify your EOI/points break down again with "View EOI" and "View points breakdown" links on the top right of the page.


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks ronniesg, that clears things up great.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> come to know about how you did imrove ielts and what was your score in first attempt


there are so many threads about it...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> My bad. You are right. lol


that's the strategy! dump ielts, get PTE.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> I had asked this question few days ago in the 489 SA thread and I also got two replies, but they were not quite sure and I still have doubts, so I thought to ask it here again. I would appreciate if someone can shed some light.
> 
> On the south Australia occupation list 261212 is in Low availability and currently only 70 points are required to be eligible, but there they have also given a link saying additional instructions. In additional instructions they have a paragraph for offshore applicants. What I have concluded from this additional instructions is that 261212 requires 80 points for an offshore applicant to apply, not 70. Currently I have 75 points though.
> However, it is quite confusing, on occupation list they have mentioned 70 points, but in additional instructions they have mentioned higher points which is 80 currently.
> ...


Adnrey! do you any idea about this?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Adnrey! do you any idea about this?


More likely: 
70 is a mistake, it was 80 past year. 

less likely: 
Unless they have lowered for now... but the description of requirements was not updated...


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> More likely:
> 70 is a mistake, it was 80 past year.
> 
> less likely:
> Unless they have lowered for now... but the description of requirements was not updated...


okay, thanks for your reply.
Would you suggest me to apply with 75 points even it is likely to reject but just to avail a chance. Or a rejection can be something negative on my record for the future.

Though my assessment is under process now.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

foxes said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!!
> ...


I am browsing through phone and its on "mobile view" so signature cant be seen


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Zanoor said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> What is your occupation code and points break down?


Thanks!
ANZSCO 341111 (Electrician)
70+5 in total
25 age, 20 English, 10 education, 15 experience


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, thanks for your reply.
> Would you suggest me to apply with 75 points even it is likely to reject but just to avail a chance. Or a rejection can be something negative on my record for the future.
> 
> Though my assessment is under process now.


i would suggest to e-mail them and confirm, attaching a screenshot.


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

Congratulations on getting the invite! I am still waiting for NSW nomination!


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> that's the strategy! dump ielts, get PTE.


I second that! Go for PTE. I sat IELTS and on my first attempt got the following results:

L 9.0 R 7.0 W 6.0 S 7.0 :confused2:

I then gave a try to PTE and was very satisfied! Had to sit it 2 times to get superior English. Here are the results!

L 85 R 75 S 90 W 80 (1st attempt)

L 87 R 90 S 90 W 88 (2nd attempt)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Catrine said:


> I second that! Go for PTE. I sat IELTS and on my first attempt got the following results:
> 
> L 9.0 R 7.0 W 6.0 S 7.0 :confused2:
> 
> ...


nice score


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> nice score


Thank you


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Catrine said:


> I second that! Go for PTE. I sat IELTS and on my first attempt got the following results:
> 
> L 9.0 R 7.0 W 6.0 S 7.0
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you.
Your scores are as good as your profile name.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> i would suggest to e-mail them and confirm, attaching a screenshot.


Thank you for the valuable suggestion. I sent an email to them.


----------



## Ali.Khanzada (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I Have applied for 189 with 80 points for 221111 General Accountant on 18th June and NSW state nomination with 85 Points.
My points breakdown 
Age:25 Points 
Education:20 points 
Experience: 5 points 
NAATI : 5 points 
PTE :20 Points
PY : 5 Points
Total 80 points for 189 
+ 5 points SS = 85 190
Any idea when I can expect an invite.
Thanks


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, it seems many people(2613**) with 75 points pro-rata got invited today's round for 189.

As long as 75 pointers got cleared through 189, it's a good sign for the people with 70+5 (NSW 190).

Let's hope for the best.... 

Please share your thoughts if anyone waiting with 70+5 points (2613**)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah man we missed out by just 5 points. Hopefully we get state invitation sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Yeah man we missed out by just 5 points. Hopefully we get state invitation sooner rather than later.




Yeah !! Happy to see that you're on the same boat as me. Let's hope for the best... 

189 invitations have a big impact on 190(NSW) specially for pro-rata occupations.

If higher pointers got cleared through 189, we get more chances... Let's see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Those 5 points might be a very long wait dear. 70 points are pending since October. In this round only people around June are cleared. So July and August 75 pointers still pending for 11 Sep round.
With state sponsorship we have more chances I guess. 189 looks like a dream now.


kunsal said:


> Yeah man we missed out by just 5 points. Hopefully we get state invitation sooner rather than later.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys, it seems many people(2613**) with 75 points pro-rata got invited today's round for 189.
> 
> As long as 75 pointers got cleared through 189, it's a good sign for the people with 70+5 (NSW 190).
> 
> ...


agree, however, i see that it was one off large round, it may go back to usual not too large ones.. so question is... if 75 backlog in 26131 will clear or not will remain for a bit longer.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have applied EOI for NSW on 5thJuly2018, with 75 points. I understand the process as below:
1. Complete Skill Assessment
2. Submit EOI by selecting NSW as preferred state
3. Wait to get nomination email
4. Then we should submit required docs. 

Please let me know if I am wrong


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

There is an intermediate step after the state sends you an invite. You have to apply to the state in the link they send in an invite, post application the state will approve/reject it. If the state approves the application they will nominate you and inform DHA about it. Adding those 5 points for nomination and the final invitation will be received in skill select to complete the visa application. After which you will need to attach all the required documents.



LuckyRavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied EOI for NSW on 5thJuly2018, with 75 points. I understand the process as below:
> 1. Complete Skill Assessment
> ...


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> There is an intermediate step after the state sends you an invite. You have to apply to the state in the link they send in an invite, post application the state will approve/reject it. If the state approves the application they will nominate you and inform DHA about it. Adding those 5 points for nomination and the final invitation will be received in skill select to complete the visa application. After which you will need to attach all the required documents.



Thank you so much for the reply.
Could you please let me know if this is the same procedure for Victoria also. We have to submit our resume after getting invitation email only, right.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, pretty much same.


LuckyRavi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply.
> Could you please let me know if this is the same procedure for Victoria also. We have to submit our resume after getting invitation email only, right.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Yes, pretty much same.


Thank you so much for your quick replies.
I applied for Queensland, for which I got an invitation very soon. But they want employment evidence in Queensland, which I don't have. Don't know what to do.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello guys, 
All the regional areas have opened their occupation list for 489 visa except central west which will be opened on 20th August...Does anyone know business analyst occupation was open on their last year occupation list?

Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

I have applied for NSW only, which doesn't have any employment requirement as such. Some one with first hand experience about the employment requirement for state nominations can answer you query best.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

ok. Thank you


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Ok. Thank you


May be post your query on a new thread? This thread has NSW aspirants mostly.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

ok. will try. Thank you


----------



## Ghaz (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have applied my EOI in December 2017 with 65 points in ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST. How much chances to get invitation for me and when should I expect. 

I need experts guidance. Please guide me. 

Thanks


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Post a big 189 invitation round yesterday, what can be expected now from NSW end? I mean will they wait a bit longer or can we expect invites to start rolling out from this week?


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

As per last year trend, they will wait until September. But no one can predict state invitations, so not sure when will the invites start rolling.


sagargarg said:


> Post a big 189 invitation round yesterday, what can be expected now from NSW end? I mean will they wait a bit longer or can we expect invites to start rolling out from this week?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Thank you so much for your quick replies.
> I applied for Queensland, for which I got an invitation very soon. But they want employment evidence in Queensland, which I don't have. Don't know what to do.


Did you engage in a job in Queensland ?
or If you have job offer,, then you may be able to apply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> Post a big 189 invitation round yesterday, what can be expected now from NSW end? I mean will they wait a bit longer or can we expect invites to start rolling out from this week?


a lot of 75+5 got cleared, so NSW will most likely now start to invite these who still in queue, and then switch to 70+5 if 75+5 is cleared for sc189... (26131*)


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> a lot of 75+5 got cleared, so NSW will most likely now start to invite these who still in queue, and then switch to 70+5 if 75+5 is cleared for sc189... (26131*)


Any chance for (233111) 70+5 to get an invite anytime soon?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sagargarg said:


> Any chance for (233111) 70+5 to get an invite anytime soon?


if 70 will be cut off for sc189 yes...


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Totally agree with you.
> Your scores are as good as your profile name.


Thanks himsrj!  my profile name is actually my first name!


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2018-2019 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> ...


Hi BulletAK,

I am also an internal auditor who applied for NSW SS with 70 points (without SS points). Based on the last invitation round of 11 July, the cut-off point for visa 189 was 80 for 2212 group. What do you think are the chances of getting a nomination from NSW? Did you get any update?


__________________
Code 221214 | Internal Auditor |
Age 30 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 20 points | Experience 5 points | 
Total 70+5 Points
EOI 6 June 2018
Pre-invite: Waiting!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Bro, the bitter truth is: not to expect anything from NSW until the 189 points drop to 75 points.

Didn't you apply for SA nomination for 489?


Catrine said:


> Hi BulletAK,
> 
> I am also an internal auditor who applied for NSW SS with 70 points (without SS points). Based on the last invitation round of 11 July, the cut-off point for visa 189 was 80 for 2212 group. What do you think are the chances of getting a nomination from NSW? Did you get any update?
> 
> ...


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Bro, the bitter truth is: not to expect anything from NSW until the 189 points drop to 75 points.
> 
> Didn't you apply for SA nomination for 489?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


No, i didn't for SA visa 489, but did for visa 489 NSW. Is there any specific requirement for SA visa 489? I didn't check yet.

Well, then let's hope that points drop to 75 very soon for 189 then :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

SA is closed now. Best of luck with your 489. So it means you do have the required 2 years Australian experience.

Lets hope for the best.


Catrine said:


> No, i didn't for SA visa 489, but did for visa 489 NSW. Is there any specific requirement for SA visa 489? I didn't check yet.
> 
> Well, then let's hope that points drop to 75 very soon for 189 then :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> SA is closed now. Best of luck with your 489. So it means you do have the required 2 years Australian experience.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


No I do not have 2 years Australian experience for 489 - truth is that I didn't research a lot for 489.

However, in February 2019 I can have 5 additional points with experience if needed by then.

As you said hoping for the best! Every day passing means a day closer to the PR


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

But I guess NSW 489 had a requirement of 2 years onshore experience.


Catrine said:


> No I do not have 2 years Australian experience for 489 - truth is that I didn't research a lot for 489.
> 
> However, in February 2019 I can have 5 additional points with experience if needed by then.
> 
> As you said hoping for the best! Every day passing means a day closer to the PR


Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi mates,
Is there any requirement for giving proof of funds for 190 and 489 NSW. I didn't find it anywhere on the website.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Catrine said:


> Thanks himsrj!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ashore?
Best of luck. 
One was bout to suggest, but you already are on immi.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Bro, the bitter truth is: not to expect anything from NSW until the 189 points drop to 75 points.
> 
> Didn't you apply for SA nomination for 489?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X551 using Tapatalk


I second that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saqibmalik11 said:


> Hi mates,
> Is there any requirement for giving proof of funds for 190 and 489 NSW. I didn't find it anywhere on the website.


no.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

saqibmalik11 said:


> Hi mates,
> Is there any requirement for giving proof of funds for 190 and 489 NSW. I didn't find it anywhere on the website.


I dont think you have to provide proof of fund NSW but for VIC, you may need


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JASN2015 said:


> I dont think you have to provide proof of fund NSW but for VIC, you may need


for nsw defo no, for vic they list it as requirement but rarely people being required to show (sometimes they do, not always)


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> for nsw defo no, for vic they list it as requirement but rarely people being required to show (sometimes they do, not always)


I second that 
adding more,
In fact, SA also doesn't seek proof of funds.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today. 
I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.

We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


----------



## eshasharma (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi - what are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points for 190. This is for ICT Business Analyst


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eshasharma said:


> Hi - what are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points for 190. This is for ICT Business Analyst


is it 70+5? If 75 backlog will get cleared on sc189, then chances are great.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today.
> I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


congratulations bro,
I wish you will have a direct grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today.
> I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


average is about 130-150 days. Congrats with lodgement.


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi mates
Seeking your kind attention regarding 489 (Orana region)
Is there any requirement of onshore experience for Civil engineers?
As it is mentioned only for 132211, 221111, 221112, 221213 n 221214 on the website.
Further, any mandatory obligation of residing in Australia while making an application?


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*How to lodge separate EOI*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged EOI for NSW. I also want to apply for Victoria. How should I do that? Do I need to lodge a separate EOI for the same? How to do that.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
Is there any hope for me 75 (70+5) 263111 24th nov?
My lawyer clicked on "any state" during uploading


----------



## eshasharma (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes its 70+5. Eoi submitted date 2- May-2018


----------



## eshasharma (Aug 12, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> eshasharma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - what are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points for 190. This is for ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Yes its 70+5. But 70 is for 189 and 75 for 190. Eoi submitted date 2- May-2018. Is it true that NSW inviting only people 20 points in PTE. Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

eshasharma said:


> Yes its 70+5. Eoi submitted date 2- May-2018


It's congested out there, 75 points is cut off for 2018. Google these 2 terms
1) immitracker to know facts 
2) iscah for predictions.

And post your analysis here.


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

I saw on immitracker that some people of 261313 have got invited with 65 points to Victoria but it took nearly 5-6 months to get invitation in FY 2017-18, can someone suggest will that be same case for this FY as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> I saw on immitracker that some people of 261313 have got invited with 65 points to Victoria but it took nearly 5-6 months to get invitation in FY 2017-18, can someone suggest will that be same case for this FY as well.


<*SNIP*>

You should stay away from any news which is not verifiable from an independent source

As far as VIC invites are concerned, one can never be sure on what basis they have picked up a particular application from the Skillselect pool
Points are not the only criteria when it comes to SS

You have to submit the EOI and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

<*SNIP*>

Most applicants on EF and immitracker are using same user IDs to upload there cases.

Results matched when one compared last 3 rounds and updates on immi. and EF.

Iscah's prediction were also bang on for last round.
I am of view that both can be used for individual case analysis and prediction.

One learned about both from following senior expats only. I can not question/argue with your knowledge on matter though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Immitracker for facts ?
> 
> Has the data being verified ?
> <*SNIP*>
> ...


<*SNIP*>

There are over 100000 registered users on the tracker, from all over the world, the tracker is build on the concept of statistical sampling and hence has unprecedented reliability. It has been around for over 3 years. There are over 75000 cases in total. 

<*SNIP*>


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

@andreyx108b
Hi mate. How many people approx. are in the system if immitracker shows 10 people/month for 189 subcass? Should we multiply by 10? I know it´s to general but anyway trust you have a feeling/experience..


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Ptera said:


> @andreyx108b
> Hi mate. How many people approx. are in the system if immitracker shows 10 people/month for 189 subcass? Should we multiply by 10? I know it´s to general but anyway trust you have a feeling/experience..



Worst case * 15


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ptera said:


> @andreyx108b
> Hi mate. How many people approx. are in the system if immitracker shows 10 people/month for 189 subcass? Should we multiply by 10? I know it´s to general but anyway trust you have a feeling/experience..


What do you mean 10 people per months?

About 160 for Sc189 reported on the tracker for the past 3 years.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean 10 people per months?
> 
> About 160 for Sc189 reported on the tracker for the past 3 years.


the guy posted above you unerstood me well..


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today.
> I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


Great. Hopefully, your process will get over soon.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today.
> I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.


glad ,still we have some great guys


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> I have completed my 190 visa application and submitted payment today.
> I have also withdrawn my 189 EOI so that will free one spot for a 70 pointer non pro-rata in the September round.
> 
> We'll see how long it takes for my application to be processed. I guess it's just a waiting game now.




Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

any 261313 received invite from NSW?


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi
Anyone got NSW invitation since 3rd Aug ? From what I am reading on the forum, there has been no nomination since 3rd Aug.

BR,
RJ


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi
> Anyone got NSW invitation since 3rd Aug ? From what I am reading on the forum, there has been no nomination since 3rd Aug.
> 
> BR,
> RJ


Haven't heard anything since 2nd August


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> rjadhav163 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


None after 2nd for NSW.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

himsrj said:


> None after 2nd for NSW.


Not sure when they will send out some invites..


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

I saw a post in this group from a guy saying that just like 189 , 190 nsw will send invite once a month i.e next invite will be next month!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Umer3131 said:


> I saw a post in this group from a guy saying that just like 189 , 190 nsw will send invite once a month i.e next invite will be next month!


Don’t trust any such news

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I know who should we trust


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi All

I have seen people mentioning about getting faster invitations from some states when they submit the job offers from the respective state.

Is there any chance of getting invitation from NSW if we are working in NSW? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jascha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have seen people mentioning about getting faster invitations from some states when they submit the job offers from the respective state.
> 
> ...


nope.


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
Silent reader here. Been keeping track with posts and it has kept my hopes up, makes waiting game much easier.

anzsco code - 261112 
Occupation - System Analyst
EOI points - 75 (189) and 75+5 (190 NSW)

Good Luck everyone who are waiting their invitations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Utsav_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Silent reader here. Been keeping track with posts and it has kept my hopes up, makes waiting game much easier.
> 
> anzsco code - 261112
> ...


Welcome  

When did you submit your NSW application btw?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Utsav_ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Silent reader here. Been keeping track with posts and it has kept my hopes up, makes waiting game much easier.
> 
> anzsco code - 261112
> ...


Good luck


----------



## shake853 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Same tile to apply*

Can i have your contact number as i am planning to apply for Systems Analyst


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Utsav_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


21 June 2018


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Newbienz,

To claim partners 5 points, does it require any specific number of years of experience?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

*Applied for 190 NSW*

I have finally applied for NSW (SC190). Haven't followed this thread yet, but hope to exchange good info here. All the best everyone!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

surajgarg said:


> I have finally applied for NSW (SC190). Haven't followed this thread yet, but hope to exchange good info here. All the best everyone!:fingerscrossed:


Good luck!

Anzsco and points?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> I have finally applied for NSW (SC190). Haven't followed this thread yet, but hope to exchange good info here. All the best everyone!:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations to you Suraj. When did you receive NSW pre-invite ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations to you Suraj. When did you receive NSW pre-invite ?


whats pre-invite?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> whats pre-invite?


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1447978-what-pre-invite.html


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...living-australia/1447978-what-pre-invite.html


It is the right term, whoever uses that is incorrect.

As with all immigration process, it is best to stick to correct terms and procedures, what you refer to is called Invitation to apply for state sponsorship/nomination.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally applied for NSW (SC190). Haven't followed this thread yet, but hope to exchange good info here. All the best everyone!
> ...


I have only lodged the EOI 🙂


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > I have finally applied for NSW (SC190). Haven't followed this thread yet, but hope to exchange good info here. All the best everyone!
> ...


Thanks!
Anzco - 261111 and points 75+5 for SS


----------



## Salika (Apr 13, 2018)

Any “2621-ICT Security Specialists” Received invitation from NSW ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Salika said:


> Any “2621-ICT Security Specialists” Received invitation from NSW ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody has reported here if any invitations have been received for ICT Sec Specialists.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> It is the right term, whoever uses that is incorrect.
> 
> As with all immigration process, it is best to stick to correct terms and procedures, what you refer to is called Invitation to apply for state sponsorship/nomination.


I agree with you...the terms that should be used are ..1st you get an invitation to apply for state sponsorship... 2nd you get approval to apply for state sponsorship.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mike129 said:


> I agree with you...the terms that should be used are ..1st you get an invitation to apply for state sponsorship... 2nd you get approval to apply for state sponsorship.


approval to lodge the SC190 visa.:clap2:


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Team,
When is the next EOI invite for NSW/ VIC in August for 262112 System analyst with 75 points?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:


> Hi Team,
> When is the next EOI invite for NSW/ VIC in August for 262112 System analyst with 75 points?




It’s very unpredictable mate. But with such points you will definitely get invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

foxes said:


> salma.tabbu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Team,
> ...



Thank you for your prompt reply, we will wait for the next draw


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

Have people started receiving invites from NSW in this month? Whats the trend like?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes !
We all are waiting for the same.
Your points breakdown?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> approval to lodge the SC190 visa.:clap2:


I see you are not a staunch advocate of the term - "pre-invite". Should we stick to "nomination email" instead


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Saba Akbar said:


> Have people started receiving invites from NSW in this month? Whats the trend like?


Yes, people have voluntarily started to post their cases of nomination at Immitracker here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Filter by State Invitation date in Desc. order. We need to give a good month to understand the trend, right now its a bit sporadic, especially when we don't know the actual number of people who rec'vd their invites post-July' 2018.


----------



## Vins18_Aussie (Aug 14, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> I don't know the backlog of invitations for your occupation, in any case, how about improving your PTE score? You'll have 75 pts easily if you improve your PTE.


Hi Mohd,

Are you SAP Consultant ? My case is similar, B.tech in ECE & working in IT.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> approval to lodge the SC190 visa.:clap2:


approval from state sponsorship and you get the 5 points ...hence you can lodge 190 visa  ...it is the same thing


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

I am pretty hopeful about tomorrow.. They will definitely send few invites tomorrow😊


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> I am pretty hopeful about tomorrow.. They will definitely send few invites tomorrow😊


I hope so...but I don't think so. Cheers.


----------



## Saba Akbar (Aug 15, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Yes, people have voluntarily started to post their cases of nomination at Immitracker here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> Filter by State Invitation date in Desc. order. We need to give a good month to understand the trend, right now its a bit sporadic, especially when we don't know the actual number of people who rec'vd their invites post-July' 2018.


Thanks for responding. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

mike129 said:


> I hope so...but I don't think so. Cheers.


Nothing happened mate.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like NSW hasn't sent any invitations after 2nd August. Absurd! 

Any idea when NSW starts inviting in bulk?

Also, is this still the relevant thread for NSW EOI or has there been a new thread created? It's gone all silent over here recently.

Thanks.


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Looks like NSW hasn't sent any invitations after 2nd August. Absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once people will start receiving the invites, it will become lively again. Right now there is nothing to discuss.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

NSW will start bulk inviting from October. Best case September. Till then just relax and enjoy!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> NSW will start bulk inviting from October. Best case September. Till then just relax and enjoy!


Hope they will start inviting next month itself if that's the case then.

Also, you will be a good indicator of when I may get the invite. Please post here once you get it.

Thanks.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> NSW will start bulk inviting from October. Best case September. Till then just relax and enjoy!


Hi Sahil,

How do you know that?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> sahilchaudhary said:
> 
> 
> > NSW will start bulk inviting from October. Best case September. Till then just relax and enjoy!
> ...


Trend from past years. NSW always tends to invite more after first three or four months


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Expats,

Can we get view of the pointers details:
80 pointers count, 
75 pointers count, 
70 pointers count, 
65 pointers count and 
60 pointers count from Australian Immigration or from Expat forum. So we can check the possibility.

Thanks


----------



## naresh2050 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for EOI in the month of december below are my details.
EOI date: 17th-Dec-17
190 point: 75
Code: 262113
English -20

I wanted to check has anyone else applied for the same code and is it wise to wait for the ITA in the system administrator category or should i redo my acs for 263111 and reapply for eoi , since there has been very few invitations in the category.

Please advise.

regards

naresh


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Not sure when they will send out some invites..


They are late starters for sure. None yet.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
Is there any hope for me 75 (70+5) 263111 24th nov?
My lawyer clicked on "any state" during uploading my EOI for state.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnnytheman said:


> Trend from past years. NSW always tends to invite more after first three or four months


last year it was very even, previously it was hikes, in Sep-Nov, Jan-April. However, this year i think trend is going to be quite evenly spread.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Can we get view of the pointers details:
> 80 pointers count,
> ...


this info is already present... with over 10000 cases added.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Looks like NSW hasn't sent any invitations after 2nd August. Absurd!
> 
> Any idea when NSW starts inviting in bulk?
> 
> ...


they sent invite, its just small numbers maybe, not reported on forum or tracker... about 10% use tracker/forums... so it is possible to skip some.


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello,
i am looking to apply for NSW state sponsership for code FIA (Financial Investment advisor)222311 or FIM(Financial Investment Manager) 222312 for via 190 or 489

Is it open to apply for these code? I could not find any info
please help me

I ve 9 years exp(India) in field of Financial Investment advisor/manager
MBA-Marketing from India
Age 33

Any other good advise is also welcome


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> Hello,
> i am looking to apply for NSW state sponsership for code FIA (Financial Investment advisor)222311 or FIM(Financial Investment Manager) 222312 for via 190 or 489
> 
> Is it open to apply for these code? I could not find any info
> ...


Hi Rahul,
I have a question for you. My wife has worked as a senior claims processing executive - operations. Can I apply for assessment with 222311?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

which company/sector? i guess insurance...

i feel that claim processing is not part of financial investment advisory role.
According to ANZSCO:
FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISERS AND MANAGERS

Tasks Include:

interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies
monitoring investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets
recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
arranging to buy and sell stocks and bonds for clients
advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings
setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives
managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts
assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns
may refer clients to other organisations to obtain services outlined in financial plans


----------



## Winsat (Mar 24, 2017)

Guys I have a silly Question... if I done my EA assessment through CDR pathway as Professional Engineer. can I still apply for PR as Civil engineering Drafts person with using the same assessment. without doing any further assessments. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> which company/sector? i guess insurance...
> 
> i feel that claim processing is not part of financial investment advisory role.
> According to ANZSCO:
> ...


Could you please advise me for insurance?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

u can try ANZSCO 611211: Insurance Agent


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Winsat said:


> Guys I have a silly Question... if I done my EA assessment through CDR pathway as Professional Engineer. can I still apply for PR as Civil engineering Drafts person with using the same assessment. without doing any further assessments. Thanks in Advance.


If they are different anzsco codes, I would assume no.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> u can try ANZSCO 611211: Insurance Agent


Thank you very much...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello,
Can anyone hwlp me with this???

i am looking to apply for NSW state sponsership for code FIA (Financial Investment advisor)222311 or FIM(Financial Investment Manager) 222312 for via 190 or 489

Is it open to apply for these code? I could not find any info
please help me

I ve 9 years exp(India) in field of Financial Investment advisor/manager
MBA-Marketing from India
Age 33

Any other good advise is also welcome


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

rahulddam said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone hwlp me with this???
> 
> i am looking to apply for NSW state sponsership for code FIA (Financial Investment advisor)222311 or FIM(Financial Investment Manager) 222312 for via 190 or 489
> ...


Check this

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Is there any invite sent out recently for 261313 by NSW at 70+5 points??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kEtraG said:


> Is there any invite sent out recently for 261313 by NSW at 70+5 points??


nope.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> nope.



Thanks! I did not see anything on myimmitracker. Just wanted to confirm if there is something here that is not present there. Any idea when should we expect invites?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> Is there any invite sent out recently for 261313 by NSW at 70+5 points??


Last person to get the invite at 70+5 points for 261313 was on 26th Feb 2018 according to immitracker.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kEtraG said:


> Thanks! I did not see anything on myimmitracker. Just wanted to confirm if there is something here that is not present there. Any idea when should we expect invites?


we can only guess, they did invite at the beginning of the month, and hopefully will invite towards the end... but we never know.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Last person to get the invite at 70+5 points for 261313 was on 26th Feb 2018 according to immitracker.


yes, but that information is not up to date. I just got some info from my agent that for 261312, one of their clients got an invite last week with this score.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Any invitation from NSW for 261311 code since 11 August 2018 on 75+5 points ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Any invitation from NSW for 261311 code since 11 August 2018 on 75+5 points ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Raman Verma

Did you get the invite.

Thanks and regards 

**Sorry I got it wrong


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

What was the latest invite for 261112 ICT SA for NSW for 75+5 points


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

:focus: I`d like to know same. According to immitracker it`s Aug 2018 but that is an assumption.


----------



## user1168934 (Jan 31, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Any invitation from NSW for 261311 code since 11 August 2018 on 75+5 points ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think there have been any invites for NSW this year. Someone mentioned they might start later in the year sept-oct time.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> we can only guess, they did invite at the beginning of the month, and hopefully will invite towards the end... but we never know.


Hi sir
Does the pattern remains same. Do they give invite in bunch or one of cases once in a while. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

user1168934 said:


> I dont think there have been any invites for NSW this year. Someone mentioned they might start later in the year sept-oct time.




Not sure if you are referring to 261311 only or all other occupations, but some have reported to get NSW invitations this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

foxes said:


> Not sure if you are referring to 261311 only or all other occupations, but some have reported to get NSW invitations this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am referring to 2613 code for 75+5 for NSW pre-invite after 11 August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Invite 189/190 - 261313*

Hi,
We have submitted EOI for NSW(190), Vic (190) and Independent(189) for anszco 261313 by April 2018.
Age-25, English -10, Education -15, Experience - 15, Partner -5 : Total - 70+5 (SS) 

Can anyone shed some light on the probability of getting invite(189 or 190) anytime this year?. 

Thanks.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitha12 said:


> Hi,
> We have submitted EOI for NSW(190), Vic (190) and Independent(189) for anszco 261313 by April 2018.
> Age-25, English -10, Education -15, Experience - 15, Partner -5 : Total - 70+5 (SS)
> 
> ...


Your chances would increase substantially if you improve your English score to 20. You would then have 80 points for SC189 and would be invited in the next round.

At the moment for 190 you are competing with a lot of people who have the same points but a better English score so they would be chosen first.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

I have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today (pre-invite).

261313 - EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today (pre-invite).
> 
> 261313 - EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


Congrats! I think it’s the first invitation since 2 Aug!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today (pre-invite).
> 
> 261313 - EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


Less than a month!

Congratulations - 12 weeks or less of waiting to go


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Received a pre-invite!! 80 points 261312.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Less than a month!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations - 12 weeks or less of waiting to go




Then how about your 189 application ?? Will it remain unaffected if you have created a separate EOI with different email I’d ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Then how about your 189 application ?? Will it remain unaffected if you have created a separate EOI with different email I’d ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a separate EOI, so remains unaffected.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> It's a separate EOI, so remains unaffected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk




So, you would have the option to proceed with 189 if you get a invite in next round. 

In other way, NSW will not object if you will not proceed with them.. correct ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> Then how about your 189 application ?? Will it remain unaffected if you have created a separate EOI with different email I’d ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I don't follow mate

Are you asking about having two-track EOI's for 189 and 190 respectively?

As far as I know you can do so, and if you do lodge both, whichever is granted last will override the previous one.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sorry I don't follow mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. Your understanding is correct. I have 2 Separate EOI, one for NSW and one for 189. 

So even if I get a pre-invite and let’s say I submit the application within 14 days and pay 300$ fees. 

And then within 3 months, if I get an invite from 189, I can opt for 189 and leave NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> So, you would have the option to proceed with 189 if you get a invite in next round.
> 
> In other way, NSW will not object if you will not proceed with them.. correct ??
> 
> ...


That's correct. But I would need to apply within 14 days and wait for an outcome from NSW. I can only withdraw my 189 application once I receive an approval for 190.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> That's correct. But I would need to apply within 14 days and wait for an outcome from NSW. I can only withdraw my 189 application once I receive an approval for 190.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk




Got it. But in the meanwhile if you get 189 invite, then you can leave 190 and can proceed with 189. Correct ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

ronniesg said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today (pre-invite).
> 
> 261313 - EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


Congrats. Very quick as u points are high and Eng is 20 as well.


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi, your score is 75+5 points or 80+5. Since, my score is 75+5 and doe is 6th jul


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Got it. But in the meanwhile if you get 189 invite, then you can leave 190 and can proceed with 189. Correct ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Got invited today from NSW. They have a catch look at the validity date.

valid until:	2018-09-06 11:59pm


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

divism said:


> Hi, your score is 75+5 points or 80+5. Since, my score is 75+5 and doe is 6th jul




+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

divism said:


> Hi, your score is 75+5 points or 80+5. Since, my score is 75+5 and doe is 6th jul


75+5. What's you points break up? I think NSW looks at additional parameters (Language score, relevant employment exp etc..) in addition to the overall score.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vsundarraman said:


> Got invited today from NSW. They have a catch look at the validity date.
> 
> valid until:2018-09-06 11:59pm


I thought the two weeks was standard, congrats by the way! 

Looks like NSW is churning out invitations to apply for NSW today


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Congrats. your code, points and doe


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> Got it. But in the meanwhile if you get 189 invite, then you can leave 190 and can proceed with 189. Correct ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. 

Even after lodging you can withdraw your applications but will forfeit the visa fees.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Correct.
> 
> Even after lodging you can withdraw your applications but will forfeit the visa fees.




Understood. Thank you so much sir for clarification !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi,
Here is the points breakup

eng -20, exp 5 years relevent empl
age 30
eng 20
edu 15 
exp 10 3 yrs exp in Sydney 



ronniesg said:


> divism said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, your score is 75+5 points or 80+5. Since, my score is 75+5 and doe is 6th jul
> ...


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Any comments about my scenario. I have applied via agent. So, don't know if I have got an invite yet.




divism said:


> Hi,
> Here is the points breakup
> 
> eng -20, exp 5 years relevent empl
> ...


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Correct.
> 
> Even after lodging you can withdraw your applications but will forfeit the visa fees.




One more thing sir, me and my wife just got our new passport as old got expired. Do I need to update this new passport info anywhere . 

Currently i have 2 EOI (one for 189 and one for 190 NSW) and have not received any invitation !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

divism said:


> Any comments about my scenario. I have applied via agent. So, don't know if I have got an invite yet.


Finding it hard to interpret your points breakdown, I think you included English twice - and could you clarify how many points for offshore and how many points for onshore.


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Apologies. Typed from Mobile. 

Here is the breakup

Age - 30 points
English - 20 points (86,85,90,89)
Education - 15 points
Work exp - 10 points [Total 5.2 years ( Onsite- NSW 3.3 yrs (10 points) and offshore - 
1.9 years(no points for offshore)]



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Finding it hard to interpret your points breakdown, I think you included English twice - and could you clarify how many points for offshore and how many points for onshore.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> One more thing sir, me and my wife just got our new passport as old got expired. Do I need to update this new passport info anywhere .
> 
> Currently i have 2 EOI (one for 189 and one for 190 NSW) and have not received any invitation !!
> 
> ...


Based on this question being asked in the past on the forum, I don't think you can edit your passport details in your EOI (try logging in to SkillSelect and snooping around).

Instead, if invited, once you lodge your application you can use / update your new passport details (but you might have to include your old passport details, especially if your skills assessment or medical assessment is linked to it).


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

divism said:


> Congrats. your code, points and doe



Thanks, It should be in my signature but anyway here you go.

261313/75+5/04-JUL-2018.


----------



## Utsav_ (Aug 10, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today (pre-invite).
> 
> 261313 - EOI NSW DOE (190): 24 Jul 2018 | 80 pts


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope is alive!!! 😊


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Based on this question being asked in the past on the forum, I don't think you can edit your passport details in your EOI (try logging in to SkillSelect and snooping around).
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, if invited, once you lodge your application you can use / update your new passport details (but you might have to include your old passport details, especially if your skills assessment or medical assessment is linked to it).




You were right. There is no place to update the passport details . 

One more query : I have done B.Tech in biotechnology and ACS have not assessed my degree as it is non ICT. 

So I got vet assess point test only where I got my degree assessed as equivalent to AQF bachelor degree. 

Will this vetasses result letter would be suffice to claim 15 points for education ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

I've also received an invite to apply for the nomination. 

271311 - Solicitor - 70 points (with SS).


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

I received invite to apply from NSW as well.
Points break up
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Edu - 15
Eng - 20
SS - 5

So total points 80. Anzsco 261111 DOE 15/08/2018


----------



## steveli (Jun 25, 2018)

Received ITA today! 

221111 Accountant
Age 25
English 20
Educational 15
Skilled 15
Australia Study 5
State Nomation 5
Total 85
DOE : 7.18


----------



## steveli (Jun 25, 2018)

By the way, does anyone know whether we have to include partner's documentation in the ITA or just our own? 

Because the form doesn't really clarify whether to submit partner's documents or not so am unsure....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> You were right. There is no place to update the passport details .
> 
> One more query : I have done B.Tech in biotechnology and ACS have not assessed my degree as it is non ICT.
> 
> ...


You mean points test advice with vetassess? If so, then yes you can  

Do note the ultimate decision on the awarding of points will remain with DHA.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

burette said:


> I've also received an invite to apply for the nomination.
> 
> 271311 - Solicitor - 70 points (with SS).


when was you EOI dated?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> I've also received an invite to apply for the nomination.
> 
> 271311 - Solicitor - 70 points (with SS).


Congrats!

Have you decided whether you will remain on a tourist visa or go for the 485?


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Have you decided whether you will remain on a tourist visa or go for the 485?


I left Australia after the test so I am back in Singapore.

Probably not going with the 485 for now.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> when was you EOI dated?


Late May 2018.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

burette said:


> I left Australia after the test so I am back in Singapore.
> 
> Probably not going with the 485 for now.


Oh righto fair enough, all the best with the next few stages then buddy


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Any idea on when can I expect invite in 189 or NSW 190? I have also submitted for VIC 190 but I dont know what to expect from VIC.

My points break up is -

DOE - 08 March 2018
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Eng - 20
Spouse - 05
State Sponsorship - 05

I am getting 05 points for Exp on Sept 01. So then, it will be -

DOE - 01 SEP 2018
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Eng - 20
Exp - 05
Spouse - 05
State Sponsorship - 05

Thanks for the response!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

divism said:


> Apologies. Typed from Mobile.
> 
> Here is the breakup
> 
> ...



Just hang in there. You should get an invite soon.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> Any idea on when can I expect invite in 189 or NSW 190? I have also submitted for VIC 190 but I dont know what to expect from VIC.
> 
> My points break up is -
> 
> ...


Your ANZSCO?


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Your ANZSCO?


Oh, sorry. Yes, that would be 261313.


----------



## divism (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks. You mean 189? 



ronniesg said:


> divism said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies. Typed from Mobile.
> ...


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks like people having onsite experience in Australia are getting invite first?? Or am I wrong? I submitted my EOI on 21st July for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification, 5 for SS and 10 points for experience. No work experience in Australia. Can I also be hopeful ? I haven't got an invite so far. Do I have reason to be hopeful?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Looks like people having onsite experience in Australia are getting invite first?? Or am I wrong? I submitted my EOI on 21st July for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification, 5 for SS and 10 points for experience. No work experience in Australia. Can I also be hopeful ? I haven't got an invite so far. Do I have reason to be hopeful?


I am offshore - based out of Singapore. So I don't think they are only inviting onshore candidates. I do believe you have a better chance of getting an invite. Just be patient for a while.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

divism said:


> Thanks. You mean 189?


Actually both 189 and 190. You are just a couple of weeks away from last DOE (20th Jun) for 189, so you can hope for an invite in the next round.

And you have good language score, onshore experience etc.. so in my view should get an invite from NSW too.


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Kindly let me what all documents I need to submit for NSW nomination application.
Cheers,


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Looks like people having onsite experience in Australia are getting invite first?? Or am I wrong? I submitted my EOI on 21st July for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My score breakup - 30 points for Age, 20 points for language, 15 for qualification, 5 for SS and 10 points for experience. No work experience in Australia. Can I also be hopeful ? I haven't got an invite so far. Do I have reason to be hopeful?


With 75 points for 2613, I thought you will get it next few more months (2 or 3). Your point is very high actually and current cut of in 11-Jul is only 75 and effective until 11-Apr already. So your chance is actually very high. If I had the same points like you, I would not be worry at all.

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	11/04/2018 6:05 PM


----------



## Hayesling (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi all experts,
Please help me to estimate my NSW 190 invitation time
DOE: 31/7/2018
Occupation: 221111 Accountant
Age: 25
Qualifications: 15 in Australia 5
English PTE: 20
Aus work exp: 5
Naati: 5
PY: 5

189: 80
190: 80+5

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, is there any information about mechanical engineer 233512, being invited for nsw?
As i see on immitracker no mechanical engineer is being invited from last year..
I have applied on 7 march 18 with 70+5 points.

2) 70 points for 189 on same date but my eoi is going to expire after november round. I have applied another eoi for 189 in august after realizing the expiry of previous one on 9 december.. but as some seniors say that making two eoi with same email may lead to consideration of latest eoi. Any ideas about it?
Thank you..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Kindly let me what all documents I need to submit for NSW nomination application.
> Cheers,


You need to provide all documents necessary to prove the points you claimed in your EOI. So, for me they were:

- To prove English language points: PTE scores (I had them emailed to DHA but also uploaded a pdf version of my score report).
- To prove age points: Passport and Birth certificate.
- To prove education points: Original diploma and linked certificates plus translations.
- To prove work experience points: Skills assessment, Resume, Job references with RNR letters, payslips, tax certificates, bank statements. I provided translations for any documents not originally in English.

- If you have claimed partner points or CCL points you need to provide evidence for those as well.

There is no evidence required to prove your commitment to NSW. All they ask for is evidence of the points you claimed.


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone received the NSW invitation for 261313 - Software engineer with 70 Points? What are chances of getting invite for the same?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> You need to provide all documents necessary to prove the points you claimed in your EOI. So, for me they were:
> 
> - To prove English language points: PTE scores (I had them emailed to DHA but also uploaded a pdf version of my score report).
> - To prove age points: Passport and Birth certificate.
> ...


@kiwifruit, Did you submit payslips for all months for the experience claimed? And bank statements too?

I thought I could wait for these until my actual application (i.e. once they approve the nomination application or the pre-invite) and only submit minimal documentation now, as I am still waiting for my bank to provide the older bank statements.


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Has anyone please comment why I haven't received an invitation. Here are my details:

Anzesco code: 261313
EOI submit date: 6th July
Total points for 190: 80
PTE points: 20


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Just got the Invitation from NSW today:

ANZSCO: 351311 (CHEF)
POINTS: 60+5
EOI Submitted: 07 July 2018
EOI InviteL 23 Aug 2018


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Just got the Invitation from NSW today:
> 
> ANZSCO: 351311 (CHEF)
> POINTS: 60+5
> ...


Congrats! Thanks for updating this thread! All the best for further process.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congrats everyone who have received invitation to apply, glad that they are back to inviting after August 2nd when we last heard from them.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Congrats everyone who have received invitation to apply, glad that they are back to inviting after August 2nd when we last heard from them.


Yes, it is good to see that!


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

nikhil kumar said:


> Has anyone please comment why I haven't received an invitation. Here are my details:
> 
> Anzesco code: 261313
> EOI submit date: 6th July
> ...


CAn someone please reply on this?


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

nikhil kumar said:


> CAn someone please reply on this?


Check if you have got for NSW today. DOE 24 July got today with same points as you. Source - myimmitracker.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Nikhil, How and when states send invite to apply is not public knowledge, but based on your points you should receive one sooner than later.


nikhil kumar said:


> CAn someone please reply on this?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Any mechanical engineer with 70+5 got nominated from state this year??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Many congrats ppl who got the invite!!
NSW keeps up to their ways of doing things.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Okay guys please help me out here...as I mentioned earlier that I received the ITA today and now I have 14 days to apply. I am due to get married in a couple of months....

My question is "Will I have to nominate my spouse in NSW application or that can be done later when I lodge the visa application with DHA?"


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

kEtraG said:


> Congrats! Thanks for updating this thread! All the best for further process.


Thanks and you're welcome


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Just got the Invitation from NSW today:
> 
> ANZSCO: 351311 (CHEF)
> POINTS: 60+5
> ...


Many Congratulations.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ronniesg said:


> @kiwifruit, Did you submit payslips for all months for the experience claimed? And bank statements too?
> 
> I thought I could wait for these until my actual application (i.e. once they approve the nomination application or the pre-invite) and only submit minimal documentation now, as I am still waiting for my bank to provide the older bank statements.


I submitted around 3 payslips per year claimed, all annual tax certificates (one per year as I had the same employer throughout, but if you had more than one employer you would need your annual tax certificate for each of them), a good sample of full bank statements (listing all transactions for the months I provided payslips) and full set of salary credits (my bank allowed me to print all salary credits for the years claimed with no other entries so I provided all of them, which were monthly credits for 8 years).


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Yes. Your understanding is correct. I have 2 Separate EOI, one for NSW and one for 189.
> 
> So even if I get a pre-invite and let’s say I submit the application within 14 days and pay 300$ fees.
> 
> ...


Why would you waste another person's chance of a 189 ITA? if you consciously decide to apply for NSW paying the $300. As far as I have heard NSW rejections are far and few. If it was VIC pre-invite then the story would have been different. 

In this era where ITAs are far and few, I don't think your move makes any sense. Just a thought!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

nikhil kumar said:


> Has anyone please comment why I haven't received an invitation. Here are my details:
> 
> Anzesco code: 261313
> EOI submit date: 6th July
> ...


What is your points breakdown?
I assume you have 75+5

How many work experience points do you have? NSW values experience highly so if you have, for example, 20 for English, 15 for education, 25 for age, 5 partner points, 5 for NAATI CCL and 5 for work experience but another candidate with your same total points has the same points for English but 10 or more for work experience, they would be chosen ahead of you.


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

Hello everyone, I also got the invite today..
351311- chef
60+5
EOI- 1st June


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> Why would you waste another person's chance of a 189 ITA? if you consciously decide to apply for NSW paying the $300. As far as I have heard NSW rejections are far and few. If it was VIC pre-invite then the story would have been different.
> 
> In this era where ITAs are far and few, I don't think your move makes any sense. Just a thought!


What if NSW does reject? What if the 189 invite doesn't come? 

Nobody is obligated to think of anyone else apart from themselves and their loved ones. It's unfortunately the way the system is designed. 

I can empathise with your point however, I feel there has to be more of a cost involved in putting forward an EOI.


----------



## saravanakumar1989 (Jan 18, 2018)

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Hello everyone, I also got the invite today..
> 351311- chef
> 60+5
> EOI- 1st June


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I submitted around 3 payslips per year claimed, all annual tax certificates (one per year as I had the same employer throughout, but if you had more than one employer you would need your annual tax certificate for each of them), a good sample of full bank statements (listing all transactions for the months I provided payslips) and full set of salary credits (my bank allowed me to print all salary credits for the years claimed with no other entries so I provided all of them, which were monthly credits for 8 years).


Thanks, that helps. I may have to fast track the process to get bank statements(2006-2010) from a closed account of mine. Btw, are we supposed to only upload employment documents for the years assessed as relevant? In my case, 4 years of my experience was deducted by ACS. But just to be on the safe side, I am requesting bank statements for all the years of my employment.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All,

Received my NSW ITA today and now have 14 days to apply for the nomination. Please advise on what all documents i will require, also would request some guidance on the below questions:
1. Not claiming partner points, so which documents would i require for my partner.
2. Do i need to provide R&R, pay slips and bank statement for the experience which has not been considered by ACS. 
Around 4 yrs of my initial experience was deducted by ACS.
3. For my current employment do i need to produce a new R&R letter or the one submitted while ACS will be valid. I am still in the same company and same role.
4. For resume is there any specific format required. Any guidance would be helpful.
5. For PTE, i can-not send the results via pearson again as it was already sent to DIBP after i took the exam. Will uploading the result suffice.

My point breakup is as below:
ANZSCO: 261111 BA
Exp: 15
Age: 25
Eng: 20
Edu: 15
190 (NSW): 75+5
DOE: 30/07/18


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks, that helps. I may have to fast track the process to get bank statements(2006-2010) from a closed account of mine. Btw, are we supposed to only upload employment documents for the years assessed as relevant? In my case, 4 years of my experience was deducted by ACS. But just to be on the safe side, I am requesting bank statements for all the years of my employment.


I submitted evidence for the 8 years claimed as I have 20 years of work experience in total and translating all those documents would have cost a fortune. As it was I spent around $1100 in translations and didn't want to spend another $1500 when it was not necessary.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I submitted evidence for the 8 years claimed as I have 20 years of work experience in total and translating all those documents would have cost a fortune. As it was I spent around $1100 in translations and didn't want to spend another $1500 when it was not necessary.


That makes sense. Cheers


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What if NSW does reject? What if the 189 invite doesn't come?
> 
> Nobody is obligated to think of anyone else apart from themselves and their loved ones. It's unfortunately the way the system is designed.
> 
> I can empathise with your point however, I feel there has to be more of a cost involved in putting forward an EOI.


His response is after the fact. Which means he has got NSW's approval and now he's waiting for a 189 ITA. Just so he can chuck NSW ITA and proceed with 189, at least that's what I understood from the post. If you re-read "if I get 189 w/in 3 months". NSW doesn't take that long to approve an application. 

I can see where you are coming from, but I don't buy into the logic/thought process of wasting another person's chance and that too consciously in these tough times. Just my 2 cents. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow what a day. It seems like those who got invited under 2611 and 2613 code have 75+5 points with 20 for English and 10 for experience. Or am I wrong??


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

Any external auditor getting an invitation to apply? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

foxes said:


> Wow what a day. It seems like those who got invited under 2611 and 2613 code have 75+5 points with 20 for English and 10 for experience. Or am I wrong??


Yes, looks like it (based on the invites reported on this thread today - including one from me).


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

saravanakumar1989 said:


> nishant.chauhan24011984 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I also got the invite today..
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, looks like it (based on the invites reported on this thread today - including one from me).




Awesome! Congrats mate



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anybody else notice that NSW now officially takes up to 6 weeks instead of 12 to process state nomination?

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

Quick question. Can anyone please tell me if I should include work related documents even if I am not claiming any points for experience? 

My points break up are as follows :

133111- Construction Project Manager
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
English- 20 Points (L-90,R-82,S-90,W-84)
Total 65
I just received an invite to apply for the state nomination. 
My experience is less than 3 years. Thanks to Vetassess, they deducted one year.

Should I upload documents such as appointment letters, organization charts, statutory declarations, payslips, work recommendations etc as for skill assessment?? 

Please advise 🙂 Thanks in advance.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> Does anybody else notice that NSW now officially takes up to 6 weeks instead of 12 to process state nomination?
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied
> 
> ...


Ah! Nice nice. Finally something that takes less than 2 months to process. Phew! 😄


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> Does anybody else notice that NSW now officially takes up to 6 weeks instead of 12 to process state nomination?
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied
> 
> ...


Yes u r right, in the morning I been told that officially 12 weeks have been mentioned on their site.. And now it is written as 6 weeks processing time.. Overall it's a great news


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone received an invitation for accountants today? What points and what was the EOI date? 
Thanks


----------



## roomisa (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I am new to this group.
I just want to know the trend of invites for electronics engineer( 233411) 
my points for NSW 190 are 75
Bachelors Education: 15
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Spouse: 5
State sponsorship: 5
I am following this group and tried my best to find out any info regarding electronic engineering invites but couldnt find anything, kindly give me any info regarding invites on 75 points


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

tejasvichugh said:


> Okay guys please help me out here...as I mentioned earlier that I received the ITA today and now I have 14 days to apply. I am due to get married in a couple of months....
> 
> My question is "Will I have to nominate my spouse in NSW application or that can be done later when I lodge the visa application with DHA?"


Please replyyyyyyy


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Okay guys please help me out here...as I mentioned earlier that I received the ITA today and now I have 14 days to apply. I am due to get married in a couple of months....
> 
> My question is "Will I have to nominate my spouse in NSW application or that can be done later when I lodge the visa application with DHA?"


Hi Tejasvi
At point in time when you are filing Nomination you are single with no spouse. You don't have any documents to prove it. More over as per NSW 

If you are invited to apply you must submit your nomination within 14 days and pay application fees.

You will need to prove the claims in your skill select EOI when NSW invited you.
So you cannot provide documentation for relation with spouse.Also you can mail them and ask for suggestion.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on Thursday 2 August. I completed my application on Saturday but the payment failed due to some IP address issue. Yesterday I received a link from NSW to complete my payment and this morning (9 August) I received my approval and invitation to apply for the 190. Now I need to submit my visa application on SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Did you request them to expedite the process? Getting a final invitation within a week is amazing!


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody here who have changed the email id on 189 or 190 EOI account ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Any teachers getting invites? Got my B-sci in NSW and M-teach in VIC, but VIC doesn't care about its non PhD students so I've only applied to NSW (and 189 which I will probably never get because). I saw some Chef's getting ITA's, I figured I'd be in a similar camp (e.g. typically low points but highly desirable occupation).

To anyone interested in education in AU, check the state nomination path for graduates and don't go to VIC (the 'Education State' doesn't care about you). The outlook for international students is pretty shoddy with the current agenda.

NSW 190 DOI: 6/6/18
Points: 65 + 5
PTE 89,90,90,90 - 20
Education - 15 + 5
Age - 25
ANZSCO: 241411 Secondary School Teacher


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I'd like to get some advice from you, I recently received a pre-invite from NSW. Their email states the following;

*We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW.*

My current work visa is actually expiring on 23rd Sep 2018, I'm working in Victoria at the moment, however we do have our head office in NSW (Sydney).

Is there anyway I could request them to expedite my application process? I do not mind relocating to the office in Sydney.

Would it be harmful to my application because I'm currently working in Victoria?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rohit09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to get some advice from you, I recently received a pre-invite from NSW. Their email states the following;
> 
> ...


Looking at those requirements, in my mind you don't meet them.

How fast can you relocate to Sydney? I would start the ball rolling today, and then ask them to expedite the process once you are (paper trail wise) working in Sydney.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jshah said:


> Did you request them to expedite the process? Getting a final invitation within a week is amazing!


If I'm not mistaken kiwifruit nominated Electrician as their skilled occupation, and perhaps NSW has a strong need for that occupation code which is why it was expedited.

Curious to hear from the fruit straight too!


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,
What is R&R letter? Is it the same as the Reference Letter from Employers we have to submit for Skill Assessment (Engineers' Australia in my case).


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

frozen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Can anyone please tell me if I should include work related documents even if I am not claiming any points for experience?
> 
> ...




Can someone please reply? 😞


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

frozen said:


> Can someone please reply? 😞


I would provide evidence for the one year vetassess used to determine you are skilled. 

The rest is optional, personally I would even if I'm not claiming points for it.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please reply? 😞
> ...


Thank you 🙂


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone got "pre-invite" yesterday for job code 263111 ? If yes, for how many points?

BR,
RJ


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looking at those requirements, in my mind you don't meet them.
> 
> How fast can you relocate to Sydney? I would start the ball rolling today, and then ask them to expedite the process once you are (paper trail wise) working in Sydney.


Unfortunately, wouldn't be able to move that quick. 

My 189 DOE is 26th June - 2613 (75 points), I guess this would be my best chance?


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Would the NSW round last only a day? Or should we expect any more invites today? Should we expect 261313 with 70+5 (PTE 20) to be invited soon?


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

When will be next round scheduled to happen? Any idea.

Thanks


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> Would the NSW round last only a day? Or should we expect any more invites today? Should we expect 261313 with 70+5 (PTE 20) to be invited soon?


You are waiting for 5 months for an ITA? Hmmm...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rohit09 said:


> Unfortunately, wouldn't be able to move that quick.
> 
> My 189 DOE is 26th June - 2613 (75 points), I guess this would be my best chance?


Not sure about invitation rounds my friend, but I'm cheering you on. 

So worst case you go offshore till the visa grant? 
Any way you can get your work visa extended, then move to NSW when you get nominated / get your grant?


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Rohit09 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, wouldn't be able to move that quick.
> ...


I don't think we can extend 485 visas, but yeah one option would be to wait for the grant offshore or someone else recommended to go on student visa until the grant?

I'm on the same boat as you


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> You are waiting for 5 months for an ITA? Hmmm...



Yes.. I updated my EOI when 70+5 were being invited almost daily by NSW. Missed by a week.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

jshah said:


> Did you request them to expedite the process? Getting a final invitation within a week is amazing!


No, I did not request anything. Looking at the cases logged on immitracker it is common for trades people to get a final invitation within a few days.


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

*261313*

Hi - I have 65+5 points for NSW. and my EOI is pending since Mar 2018. Any idea when I can expect or should I assume that there wont be any luck this year?


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Any chances of NSW invite for 261313 Software Engineer with (65+5) points? I submitted my EOI on 28 April, 2018. Has anyone received the invite with same points?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

yessunny said:


> Hi - I have 65+5 points for NSW. and my EOI is pending since Mar 2018. Any idea when I can expect or should I assume that there wont be any luck this year?


What is your job code, i also applied for 233512 with 70+5 for nsw, in march..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO (Dec 6, 2017)

Winsat said:


> Guys I have a silly Question... if I done my EA assessment through CDR pathway as Professional Engineer. can I still apply for PR as Civil engineering Drafts person with using the same assessment. without doing any further assessments. Thanks in Advance.


Definitely no..you cannot apply one assessment for another occupation unless you have a related assessment to that occupation.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

momo21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any chances of NSW invite for 261313 Software Engineer with (65+5) points? I submitted my EOI on 28 April, 2018. Has anyone received the invite with same points?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi 

Still we have not heard abt 70+5 pointers invited, i am also waiting from April for an invite with 70+5 for 261313. PTE - 20.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

yessunny said:


> Hi - I have 65+5 points for NSW. and my EOI is pending since Mar 2018. Any idea when I can expect or should I assume that there wont be any luck this year?


Yes, we can hope so, I would say August 189 invitation round has given some hopes, let's wait for some more rounds to go. hope things will turn out well. Be positive


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

yessunny said:


> Hi - I have 65+5 points for NSW. and my EOI is pending since Mar 2018. Any idea when I can expect or should I assume that there wont be any luck this year?


What's your points break up?


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*NSW payment and ITA*

Made my NSW invitation payment and praying the ITA comes quick :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*how to apply for 190?*

I am filing the application under 189 and 190 on my own. As of now, I have submitted the EOI for 189 and 190 via skillset. Can someone please tell me how to proceed further? Should I need to request for nomination by submitting an application to individual states or once I automatically would receive a nomination and then I should apply for a visa under 190?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

All the best !


vsundarraman said:


> Made my NSW invitation payment and praying the ITA comes quick :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> I am filing the application under 189 and 190 on my own. As of now, I have submitted the EOI for 189 and 190 via skillset. Can someone please tell me how to proceed further? Should I need to request for nomination by submitting an application to individual states or once I automatically would receive a nomination and then I should apply for a visa under 190?


Hi Malik

Please go through below link.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf

Thanks and Regards


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response. The PDF mentions that we need to submit the EoI only and on the basis of EoI the state would check whether the candidate can be sponsored or not. Is this understanding correct?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, you are correct.


malik_mca said:


> Thanks for the quick response. The PDF mentions that we need to submit the EoI only and on the basis of EoI the state would check whether the candidate can be sponsored or not. Is this understanding correct?


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*Should we opt for ANY or a particular state for 190 subclass*

While submitting an EOI for Software Engineer(261313) shall we choose ANY as option or we shall choose a particular state? Are there any states which should be avoided while submitting an EOI?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Primary question is do you intend to apply for 189/190 from the same Eoi? Most create separate EOI for 189 and one each for state you wish to receive nomination for. The intention is to not miss invite for 189 in case you so get approved for state nomination and are using a single EOI for both, since the EOI gets frozen and is not considered for subsequent rounds.


malik_mca said:


> While submitting an EOI for Software Engineer(261313) shall we choose ANY as option or we shall choose a particular state? Are there any states which should be avoided while submitting an EOI?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Primary question is do you intend to apply for 189/190 from the same Eoi? Most create separate EOI for 189 and one each for state you wish to receive nomination for. The intention is to not miss invite for 189 in case you so get approved for state nomination and are using a single EOI for both, since the EOI gets frozen and is not considered for subsequent rounds.


If I were you, I'd try to get 79+ in each module in PTE-A. It's much better that IELTS, and you'll get 10 more points. You can do it bro, practice well and attempt PTE.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Primary question is do you intend to apply for 189/190 from the same Eoi? Most create separate EOI for 189 and one each for state you wish to receive nomination for. The intention is to not miss invite for 189 in case you so get approved for state nomination and are using a single EOI for both, since the EOI gets frozen and is not considered for subsequent rounds.


Thanks for the response....one follow-up question...i see most of the applicants looking forward for NSW nominations....is it that only NSW is nominating or other areas are less preferred and one should avoid applying for those?


----------



## Saathwik (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi guys,

Got pre invite on 23rd august 2018. 
Structural eng 233214 
70+5points
Doe 27th july 2018


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks for the response....one follow-up question...i see most of the applicants looking forward for NSW nominations....is it that only NSW is nominating or other areas are less preferred and one should avoid applying for those?


People apply for VIC as well, one thing I found with VIC is that we need to show proof of enough funds available, depending on total number of people applying. It's a requirement. I don't know if NSW has any such requirement.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

One reason behind applicants preferring NSW is that they don't have specific requirements like others states specifically VIC. THE MAJOR deciding factor to seek state nomination should be based on your research about future jobs prospects and not about popularity of certain states. The decision involves multiple factor like points, liking and readiness to stay for two years after being nominated.



malik_mca said:


> Thanks for the response....one follow-up question...i see most of the applicants looking forward for NSW nominations....is it that only NSW is nominating or other areas are less preferred and one should avoid applying for those?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> If I were you, I'd try to get 79+ in each module in PTE-A. It's much better that IELTS, and you'll get 10 more points. You can do it bro, practice well and attempt PTE.


Thanks for your inputs, Yes, I am preparing to take the PTE exam in coming week. Wish me luck 🤞


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

malik_mca said:


> Thanks for the response....one follow-up question...i see most of the applicants looking forward for NSW nominations....is it that only NSW is nominating or other areas are less preferred and one should avoid applying for those?


NSW has no 'extra' criteria for nomination, making it the only option for some people.

Like most states will not nominate if you have been living in another AU state in the past year. I think many states assume you are 'using' them to get to Sydney, and NSW assumes you were in another state trying to get to Sydney.

Each state other than NSW also has a shorter list of occupations and minimum experience for those occupations, meaning graduates are usually out unless they graduated in that state and the state offers a 'state graduate' nomination pathway.


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Invite 189/190 - 261313*



kiwifruit said:


> Your chances would increase substantially if you improve your English score to 20. You would then have 80 points for SC189 and would be invited in the next round.
> 
> At the moment for 190 you are competing with a lot of people who have the same points but a better English score so they would be chosen first.




Thank you for the response. I have 5 attempts with PTE and each time miss 79+ in any one band. Also, tried IELTS once and same story there as well :fingerscrossed:

Will loose points for age by June 2019. . So, Just wanted to check with you guys..!!

Thanks.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I have been posting in wrong forum it seems..I have submitted NSW application for 261112 85 points....I didn't submit the bank statements or tax statements, is it essential to submit them now

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> I have been posting in wrong forum it seems..I have submitted NSW application for 261112 85 points....I didn't submit the bank statements or tax statements, is it essential to submit them now
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


+1

I think some of the applicants have submitted bank statements and tax documents, but not sure if missing some of these documents will have significant impact on the application outcome. While I wait for the experts to comment on this, here are the documents I intend to submit later today.

1. Passport copies (Self, Spouse and Child)
2. Birth Certificate (Child - and probably 10th class marksheet for Self)
3. ACS skills assessment report
4. PTE Academic score card
5. Educational Qualifications (Masters and Bachelors Degree certificates and transcripts) for Self and Spouse
6. Employment Letters (with R&R)
7. PCC (Self)
8. Bank Statements (One for each Quarter for the past 2 years), and some of the earlier ones that I could find for each employer (dating back to 2010. Still waiting for my bank to issue statements beyond last 3 years)
9. Payslips (One for each Quarter from all employers - 4 different companies)
10. Tax statements (Notice of Assessment for Singapore companies - only for last 3 years. Waiting for IRAS to issue for the remaining years 2011-14)
11. Form IR8A/16 from all employers (SG and India based companies)
12. Form 26AS (India)
13. Equity Award statements from one of my employers (as a secondary form of employment evidence besides payslips - Since I don't have sufficient number of bank statements for this period)
14. Marriage Certificate
15. Resume


I know that NSW recommends the size of the documents to not exceed 25 MB, but I am not sure if there is a cap on number of documents that we can submit.


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

surajgarg said:


> What's your points break up?


Eng: 10
Exp: 15
Age: 25
Edu: 15
SS: 5


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Yes, we can hope so, I would say August 189 invitation round has given some hopes, let's wait for some more rounds to go. hope things will turn out well. Be positive


What did really happen in Aug for 189?


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

OMG...I submitted very minimal documents, I thought the exhaustive list of docs is when lodging visa.


ronniesg said:


> +1
> 
> I think some of the applicants have submitted bank statements and tax documents, but not sure if missing some of these documents will have significant impact on the application outcome. While I wait for the experts to comment on this, here are the documents I intend to submit later today.
> 
> ...


..


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

yessunny said:


> What did really happen in Aug for 189?


It was estimated that over 2000+ invites were sent out in 11th Aug round (Unofficial Results)

The number of invites usually reduce as you move into Q4 and beyond. Just check the previous years' trend. While no one know what exactly happens in the next round, you can certainly make some assumptions based on previous round (or the previous years' trends)


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> OMG...I submitted very minimal documents, I thought the exhaustive list of docs is when lodging visa...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Well may be we don't need to submit all of these. But I've realized that other folks are submitting a varied list of documents, so didn't want to take any chances.


I've quickly looked at the NSW 190 FAQs again. I don't think you should submit any additional documents at this stage. They only expect you to send in corrections to already submitted evidence. Just my 2 cents.


"*Can I provide new or additional evidence after I’ve submitted my application?*
It is very important that you submit a complete application. A complete application demonstrates that you are eligible to be nominated for the visa. If you do not provide all required information with your application, your application may be declined. Supporting evidence provided after the application has been submitted may not be considered."

"*I’ve submitted my application for NSW nomination but some of my details are incorrect. What should I do?*
Email [email protected] explaining your circumstances and providing the correct information. "


----------



## blade_runner49 (Aug 25, 2018)

has any other accountant got an invitation with 85 points?exept that guy who has 8 years work experience


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all 

I have got NSW invite to apply for nomination on August 23.

I have made a mistake of submitting a single EOI for both 189 and 190. 
DOE 15 July 2018 ; 261313 (Software Engineer) - 75 Points ( +5 for SS)

I am planning to apply for NSW State nomination. It seems that I also have high chances for 189 invite in September 11 round.

If NSW does not approve my nomination before September 11, will I get invited for 189 on September 11 ? and NSW will not be able to process my application..correct ?

Should I go for NSW SS application now or simply wait for September 11 189 round ?

Please provide your valuable opinions.


----------



## blade_runner49 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi guys,
There is one guy in this forum (accountant with 85 point 190 visa)who says that he has got an invitation 2 days ago from NSW goverment.
He has got 85 point with maximum work experience.
The thing is that his EOI was 21/07/2018 date,meanwhile mine is 18/07/2018 but without experience.
Is it the major reason why he has got the invitation and i have not(still awaiting my agents respond either i got anything or not)?
Also what is my chance to be invited soon if he has got his invitation??


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got NSW invite to apply for nomination on August 23.
> 
> ...


You may or may not get an invite in the next round as it depends on how many invites will be sent out in that round(pro-rata vs non pro-rata). But if you don't mind waiting for one or two more rounds, you definitely have a fair chance of getting an invite for 189.

I think your EOI will remain active for 11th September round even if you submit your 190 application now (and not get an outcome by that date).

I have used different EOIs for 189 and 190, but have decided to go ahead with 190 nomination application considering the uncertainty around 189 at the moment (processing times, pro-rata allocation changes etc..). And since I intend to move to NSW region, I don't mind going through 190 route. So evaluate your options and take a call accordingly.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Well may be we don't need to submit all of these. But I've realized that other folks are submitting a varied list of documents, so didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> 
> I've quickly looked at the NSW 190 FAQs again. I don't think you should submit any additional documents at this stage. They only expect you to send in corrections to already submitted evidence. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


Thanks for the information. Hope all will be fine...I have noticed that you have worked I. Singapore. I worked there for one year from June 2009 to June 2010, but do not have company payslips or bank statements - Singapore bank is DBS and they said they maintain records for last 7 years..any advise on how I collect additional evidence mate.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984 (May 31, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Made my NSW invitation payment and praying the ITA comes quick


I also made the payment yesterday. All the best


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks for the information. Hope all will be fine...I have noticed that you have worked I. Singapore. I worked there for one year from June 2009 to June 2010, but do not have company payslips or bank statements - Singapore bank is DBS and they said they maintain records for last 7 years..any advise on how I collect additional evidence mate.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Is this employment period part of your relevant experience? I wouldn't worry to gather any documentation if it's outside of what ACS (or other assessment org) has assessed to be relevant employment.

I am sure DBS provides statements beyond 7 year period ( that 7 year limit is only for online statements provided you have opted for them). For tax statements, you can send a note to IRAS but not sure how they can issue documents if you are outside Singapore.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate, yes 8 months of my Singapore experience is relevant..I will check with DBS and IRAIS and see if i can get any information...thanks once again.


ronniesg said:


> Is this employment period part of your relevant experience? I wouldn't worry to gather any documentation if it's outside of what ACS (or other assessment org) has assessed to be relevant employment.
> 
> I am sure DBS provides statements beyond 7 year period ( that 7 year limit is only for online statements provided you have opted for them). For tax statements, you can send a note to IRAS but not sure how they can issue documents if you are outside Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats on your NSW invitation. May we know your points breakdown? 75 with SS or without SS? From immitracker I found that No (70+5 SS) pointers got invited after Feb18 for SE(261313). 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for your valuable input. 

I am also inclined towards 190, for the same reasons that you mentioned.

Just wanted to be sure that I get any one of the invites, if I apply for NSW nomination, as I have used a single EOI for both 189 and 190.


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congrats on your NSW invitation. May we know your points breakdown? 75 with SS or without SS? From immitracker I found that No (70+5 SS) pointers got invited after Feb18 for SE(261313).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 75 without SS.

Below is my points breakdown - 261313

Age - 25
English - 20 (PTE)
Education - 15
Experience - 15


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

kkjuly15 said:


> It is 75 without SS.
> 
> Below is my points breakdown - 261313
> 
> ...


DOE is 15 July 2018


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> You may or may not get an invite in the next round as it depends on how many invites will be sent out in that round(pro-rata vs non pro-rata). But if you don't mind waiting for one or two more rounds, you definitely have a fair chance of getting an invite for 189.
> 
> I think your EOI will remain active for 11th September round even if you submit your 190 application now (and not get an outcome by that date).
> 
> I have used different EOIs for 189 and 190, but have decided to go ahead with 190 nomination application considering the uncertainty around 189 at the moment (processing times, pro-rata allocation changes etc..). And since I intend to move to NSW region, I don't mind going through 190 route. So evaluate your options and take a call accordingly.


Thanks for your valuable input. 

I am also inclined towards 190, for the same reasons that you mentioned.

Just wanted to be sure that I get any one of the invites, if I apply for NSW nomination, as I have used a single EOI for both 189 and 190.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kkjuly15 said:


> Thanks for your valuable input.
> 
> I am also inclined towards 190, for the same reasons that you mentioned.
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that I get any one of the invites, if I apply for NSW nomination, as I have used a single EOI for both 189 and 190.


Not an expert on this. But this thread  says your EOI will be frozen only once you submit your application (i.e. the application that you would submit after you receive an ITA from NSW - this pre-invite application will have no impact on it). Similarly, if you do receive 189 invitation that will be frozen after you submit your application.

I would advise you to check with other senior forum members on the implications. But, clearly using a same EOI for both categories is undesirable and has issues.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Smitha12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Can someone please advise , I have applied for Skill assessment and waiting for outcome letter, I am making total 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer. Can I get 190 visa invite with 65 points or 489 visa invite with 70 points.. Also as mentioned in many replies that separate EOI for 189,190,489 is advisable. Please let me know if we have same details like passport number, IELTS ,Email id..We shall be utilizing the same details for all three visa, so home affairs will not have any issue in this,they can track ??


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Can someone please advise , I have applied for Skill assessment and waiting for outcome letter, I am making total 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer. Can I get 190 visa invite with 65 points or 489 visa invite with 70 points.. Also as mentioned in many replies that separate EOI for 189,190,489 is advisable. Please let me know if we have same details like passport number, IELTS ,Email id..We shall be utilizing the same details for all three visa, so home affairs will not have any issue in this,they can track ??


Not sure about the first part of your question regarding invitation chances for your occupation. But I can confirm that you can use the same email address (and other profile details) to create multiple EOIs.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

blade_runner49 said:


> Hi guys,
> There is one guy in this forum (accountant with 85 point 190 visa)who says that he has got an invitation 2 days ago from NSW goverment.
> He has got 85 point with maximum work experience.
> The thing is that his EOI was 21/07/2018 date,meanwhile mine is 18/07/2018 but without experience.
> ...


The DOE does not matter in this case. NSW looks at occupation first, then at the highest scores within that occupation. Next they look at your English scores and then at your work experience. The applicant who has more years of work experience will be chosen first. 
This makes total sense as there is an oversupply of inexperienced accountants in NSW but companies need people with experience.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All,

please let me know the documents that are to be submitted to NSW after getting the pre-invite, do we need to submit bank statements / IT return or payslips as well for pre-invite?


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Not an expert on this. But this thread  says your EOI will be frozen only once you submit your application (i.e. the application that you would submit after you receive an ITA from NSW - this pre-invite application will have no impact on it). Similarly, if you do receive 189 invitation that will be frozen after you submit your application.
> 
> I would advise you to check with other senior forum members on the implications. But, clearly using a same EOI for both categories is undesirable and has issues.





kkjuly15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got NSW invite to apply for nomination on August 23.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Will wait for the senior forum members to provide their opinion.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please advise , I have applied for Skill assessment and waiting for outcome letter, I am making total 60 points for 233311 Electrical Engineer. Can I get 190 visa invite with 65 points or 489 visa invite with 70 points.. Also as mentioned in many replies that separate EOI for 189,190,489 is advisable. Please let me know if we have same details like passport number, IELTS ,Email id..We shall be utilizing the same details for all three visa, so home affairs will not have any issue in this,they can track ??
> ...


Thanks for your reply on second part ,so I will create separate EOI with same email id.

Now first part I will put it more simpler way , it I am making 65 points (60 points +5 for state nomination), do I have any chances with NSW and VIC whether there is Electrical Engineer 233311 listed in in-demand occupation list??
I want to understand that for getting an invite in 189 visa is difficult as engineer need 75 points to get invitation. So, does 190/489 visa also need same 75 points or there are chances to get invitation with 65/70 points for 190/489 visa ..pls advise


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for your reply on second part ,so I will create separate EOI with same email id.
> 
> Now first part I will put it more simpler way , it I am making 65 points (60 points +5 for state nomination), do I have any chances with NSW and VIC whether there is Electrical Engineer 233311 listed in in-demand occupation list??
> I want to understand that for getting an invite in 189 visa is difficult as engineer need 75 points to get invitation. So, does 190/489 visa also need same 75 points or there are chances to get invitation with 65/70 points for 190/489 visa ..pls advise


Your occupation code is on NSW Skilled occupation list

As per EOI invitation estimates it probably is tough to get an invite with 65 points under 189. You may have better chance with 70 points and above.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

abhiaus said:


> Now first part I will put it more simpler way , it I am making 65 points (60 points +5 for state nomination), do I have any chances with NSW and VIC whether there is Electrical Engineer 233311 listed in in-demand occupation list??
> I want to understand that for getting an invite in 189 visa is difficult as engineer need 75 points to get invitation. So, does 190/489 visa also need same 75 points or there are chances to get invitation with 65/70 points for 190/489 visa ..pls advise


NSW has not invited any Electrical Engineers with less than 70 points for a long time. There are many applicants with 65+5 so all of them would have to be processed before you will stand a chance.
The only state that has been inviting Electrical Engineers with 60+5 is Queensland so you might want to look into their conditions to see if you qualify.


----------



## CoreDude (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone can estimate, if there is a chance for aeronautical engineer (233911, Professional Engineer) with 60+5?
I registred at immitracker, but I'm not sure, if understand it there correctly.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please let me know the documents that are to be submitted to NSW after getting the pre-invite, do we need to submit bank statements / IT return or payslips as well for pre-invite?


"The following documents are required for every application:

1. Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
3. English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
4. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
5. Full curriculum vitae/resume.
6. *Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application*."

That last point doesn't really elaborate much on the required level of documentation. But if you have the payslips or the IT statements to support your employment claim, then I would advise you to go ahead and submit them (as others who have already submitted their applications have done so). Good luck!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

yessunny said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > What's your points break up?
> ...


I would recommend that you get 20 points in English to improve your chances.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

CoreDude said:


> Anyone can estimate, if there is a chance for aeronautical engineer (233911, Professional Engineer) with 60+5?
> I registred at immitracker, but I'm not sure, if understand it there correctly.


If you filter for your occupation code (ANZSCO column) on myimmitracker, you can see that the last reported invite was sent on 24th Mar 2017 from NSW.


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi guys i’ve sent an EOI with the code 252411/Occupational therapist, I’ve been reading through this thread for a couple of months now, haven’t noticed anybody with the same occupation. anybody here with the same code waiting on an invite as well?


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I have updated my EOI yesterday by adding partner points.
Anzesco: 261313
My points breakup is following:

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
PTE: 10
Exp: 10
Partner: 5
SS:5

Total: 75

DOE (190 NSW): previous: 28/06/18 updated :24/08/18 

I will be losing 5 points in Sep. due to age.
Can anyone please suggest:

1. What are the chances to get the invite for NSW before it?

2. What are the chances with 70 points.


Thanks,


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

1. Based on historical data, applicants with Superior score in English and having substantial years of experience are preferred for nomination.

2. You do chance a certain chance, but no one can predict when can one receive an invitation to apply.



move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI yesterday by adding partner points.
> Anzesco: 261313
> ...


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Are you sure you will lose points in Sep '18 due to age?

Technically, you won't lose points until you turn 33, so till you're 32 yrs & 11 months old - you can claim 30 points for age. 

You're welcome. : D



move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have updated my EOI yesterday by adding partner points.
> Anzesco: 261313
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

YLA said:


> Hi guys i’ve sent an EOI with the code 252411/Occupational therapist, I’ve been reading through this thread for a couple of months now, haven’t noticed anybody with the same occupation. anybody here with the same code waiting on an invite as well?


Hey, I have a friend who will be getting their OT skills assessment done in a few months. 

Any tips or tricks to share? 

Edit: they will be Aussie trained so only need to do the Desktop assessment afaik


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey, I have a friend who will be getting their OT skills assessment done in a few months.
> 
> Any tips or tricks to share?
> 
> ...


The desktop assessment is pretty straightforward; as long as your friend follows the instructions the process should go off without a hitch; best of luck to him/her 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

YLA said:


> The desktop assessment is pretty straightforward; as long as your friend follows the instructions the process should go off without a hitch; best of luck to him/her 🙂


Thanks for sharing your 2 cents  I'll let em know


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Can someone please advice what is R&R letter from employer? Is it the same as Reference letter submitted to Engineers' Australia for skill assessment?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

MohitM said:


> Can someone please advice what is R&R letter from employer? Is it the same as Reference letter submitted to Engineers' Australia for skill assessment?


R&R = roles and responsibilities.

My reference letter (that included details of my employment, eg full time or part time hours worked, permanent or temporary, dates employed, salary, etc) also had my R&R listed (matching my nominated occupations anzsco code).

Some people can only get a reference letter from their HR, and R&R as a statutory declaration from a superior. 

I submitted the same reference (and R&R) letter that I did to my skills assessing authority to DHA.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody who have changed the email id on the EOI??

Will it impact DOE??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

raman.verna86 said:


> Anybody who have changed the email id on the EOI??
> 
> Will it impact DOE??
> 
> ...




DOE gets changed only if your total points are increasing/Decreasing . If you maintain the same points, you can change whatever you want from EOI and your DOE will be same. 
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you for your reply @PrettyIsotonic.

I also had a combined letter which included my employment details and roles and responsibilities that I had submitted for Skill Assessment. 

Is it necessary that this letter should be from HR only? I ask this because mine was signed by my superiors for every job that I had including the current one.


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> R&R = roles and responsibilities.
> 
> My reference letter (that included details of my employment, eg full time or part time hours worked, permanent or temporary, dates employed, salary, etc) also had my R&R listed (matching my nominated occupations anzsco code).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply @PrettyIsotonic.

I also had a combined letter which included my employment details and roles and responsibilities that I had submitted for Skill Assessment. 

Is it necessary that this letter should be from HR only? I ask this because mine was signed by my superiors for every job that I had including the current one.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Anybody who have changed the email id on the EOI??
> 
> Will it impact DOE??
> 
> ...


no it will not.. i've done that.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

Are there any civil engineers who got pre-invite from NSW lately. Kindly do reply than just scrolling through. Lets help each other understand the process. 

Cheers!


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Deadpoool said:


> Are there any civil engineers who got pre-invite from NSW lately. Kindly do reply than just scrolling through. Lets help each other understand the process.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi what is your points breakup and EOI? I am waiting since april.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi what is your points breakup and EOI? I am waiting since april.


60 + 5 :confused2: 
Looks bad! Isn't it?
But lately chefs got invited with 60+5. So again back with hope


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Deadpoool said:


> 60 + 5 :confused2:
> Looks bad! Isn't it?
> But lately chefs got invited with 60+5. So again back with hope


Dear you must have 65 points without SS.
Otherwise you are out of this league.
Please check website.

65+5 will make you eligible for NSW.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear you must have 65 points without SS.
> Otherwise you are out of this league.
> Please check website.
> 
> 65+5 will make you eligible for NSW.


Please see below excerpt about eligibility "To be considered for NSW nomination you must be eligible for a minimum of 60 points on the Department of Home Affairs points test and if you are selected for NSW nomination you will receive an additional five points that can be used to meet the required total score of 65 points."


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear you must have 65 points without SS.
> Otherwise you are out of this league.
> Please check website.
> 
> 65+5 will make you eligible for NSW.


Still eligible sunshine!:tongue1:
 Kindly find the attachment. Kindly refrain yourself before passing false statements. Cheers. 

Anyhow got my heartbeats raised for a minute though. :juggle:


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Deadpoool said:


> Still eligible sunshine!:tongue1:
> Kindly find the attachment. Kindly refrain yourself before passing false statements. Cheers.
> 
> Anyhow got my heartbeats raised for a minute though. :juggle:


I recall the min score used to 60 which is now increased to 65 in 189. 

I think you can still apply with 65 points but the question is, will you ever receive an invite with this score? There are very few professions that have received an invite with 65 points. Mostly motor mechanic, chef to name a few.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> I recall the min score used to 60 which is now increased to 65 in 189.
> 
> I think you can still apply with 65 points but the question is, will you ever receive an invite with this score? There are very few professions that have received an invite with 65 points. Mostly motor mechanic, chef to name a few.


It depends on occupation though. And you might know how mysterious the state sponsorship is. Anyhow, there isn't anywhere I could increase the points considering my age. So let them decide. Until then let's all sit back and watch the game.

Cheers!


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Deadpoool said:


> It depends on occupation though. And you might know how mysterious the state sponsorship is. Anyhow, there isn't anywhere I could increase the points considering my age. So let them decide. Until then let's all sit back and watch the game.
> 
> Cheers!


Good luck mate


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Good luck mate


You too brother! Hope you receive the invitation real soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no it will not.. i've done that.




Thanks dude!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Guys !! Will this scenario wrt to email address mentioned is fine ?? 

Pte assessment : email id 1 
Acs assessment : email id 2 
EOI : email id 2

Gist is my pte assessment email is different . Will this be fine ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

raman.verna86 said:


> Guys !! Will this scenario wrt to email address mentioned is fine ??
> 
> Pte assessment : email id 1
> Acs assessment : email id 2
> ...


As long as your name is exactly same as it is in your other documents, you don't have to worry.

Anyway, in Form 80, I think you will declare your other emails.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Can someone please advise?


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my NSW ITA today and now have 14 days to apply for the nomination. Please advise on what all documents i will require, also would request some guidance on the below questions:
> 1. Not claiming partner points, so which documents would i require for my partner.
> ...


Hi All,

Received my NSW ITA today and now have 14 days to apply for the nomination. Please advise on what all documents i will require, also would request some guidance on the below questions:
1. Not claiming partner points, so which documents would i require for my partner.
2. Do i need to provide R&R, pay slips and bank statement for the experience which has not been considered by ACS. 
Around 4 yrs of my initial experience was deducted by ACS.
3. For my current employment do i need to produce a new R&R letter or the one submitted while ACS will be valid. I am still in the same company and same role.
4. For resume is there any specific format required. Any guidance would be helpful.
5. For PTE, i can-not send the results via pearson again as it was already sent to DIBP after i took the exam. Will uploading the result suffice.

My point breakup is as below:
ANZSCO: 261111 BA
Exp: 15
Age: 25
Eng: 20
Edu: 15
190 (NSW): 75+5
DOE: 30/07/18


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my NSW ITA today and now have 14 days to apply for the nomination. Please advise on what all documents i will require, also would request some guidance on the below questions:
> 1. Not claiming partner points, so which documents would i require for my partner.
> ...


Evidence and mandatory documents to be included are listed in this page


 Bio-data page of your passport
 Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
 English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
 Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
 Full curriculum vitae/resume.
 Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

1. Not sure about this. But I have included my spouse's Bio-data page of passport and Bachelor's degree certificate.

2. It is advisable to provide the employment letter with R&R listed. You would submit whatever you've submitted to ACS in relation to your employment claims. In addition, it is better to include Payslips and Tax statements.

3. Whatever you've submitted to ACS will remain valid, but include the recent payslips if available.

4. There were several references to that here in this forum. Please have a look.

5. Please attach the PTE scorecard pdf.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi expats,*

If some one predict the telecommunications Engineer (263311) status for ITA for NSW. Kindly guide.


*Thanks
Asif*


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi expats,*
> 
> If some one predict the telecommunications Engineer (263311) status for ITA for NSW.
> 
> ...


Points and DOE ?


----------



## FrozeN666 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

How long is the waiting time for everything to be processed on average? I got invitation and applied for 190 Visa. On the website says 6-9 months, then if there are errors in the application even more. So that means we are wasting almost 1 year doing nothing lol.

How would the new laws affect us? As the government keeps pushing to pass the law before we get citizenship to stay 4 years just on PR. This would make some people be in Australia 10-15 years depends on their past. LOL

Is there anyway we can speed this up? Haha


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

FrozeN666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long is the waiting time for everything to be processed on average? I got invitation and applied for 190 Visa. On the website says 6-9 months, then if there are errors in the application even more. So that means we are wasting almost 1 year doing nothing lol.
> 
> ...




Which law you are referring here?? Do you have any link ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

FrozeN666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How long is the waiting time for everything to be processed on average? I got invitation and applied for 190 Visa. On the website says 6-9 months, then if there are errors in the application even more. So that means we are wasting almost 1 year doing nothing lol.
> 
> ...


After invite for nomination you shall wait for 6 weeks or less for ITA. What you looked at 6-9 months is visa lodgement to visa Grant processing time.

That bill for 4 years + this-that, is being pushed but has not become a law yet.

If onshore process are fast. At least NSW seems to be faster than VIC.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Offer letter*

Guys i have a valid offer from an employer in Sydney and i forgot to attach it to the pre invite link? Is it ok if i send a copy of my offer letter as an email to them? Will it any way quicken the outcome or would it have a negative impact (delay)?

Kindly Note:I have submitted the invitation on Friday (08/23/2018), would it be too soon if i do so?


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Evidence and mandatory documents to be included are listed in this page
> 
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport
> ...


Thanks for the advise


----------



## sharat23 (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats Bro!!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Guys i have a valid offer from an employer in Sydney and i forgot to attach it to the pre invite link? Is it ok if i send a copy of my offer letter as an email to them? Will it any way quicken the outcome or would it have a negative impact (delay)?
> 
> Kindly Note:I have submitted the invitation on Friday (08/23/2018), would it be too soon if i do so?


May I ask you? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

anyone got invite for 261313?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> anyone got invite for 261313?


Hope you are not referring to invites that may have been sent out today. There are a few of us who have received invites on 23rd Aug.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> May I ask you? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


Offshore Mate.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Offshore Mate.


Oh! Ok! So you managed to get a offer while you waiting for your 190?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Oh! Ok! So you managed to get a offer while you waiting for your 190?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep. Should i send the offer letter to NSW for expedited processing?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Yep. Should i send the offer letter to NSW for expedited processing?


If I were you, I'd send them. No harm I guess! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Yep. Should i send the offer letter to NSW for expedited processing?


Hi Raman,
When did you get the offer letter before or after invite. Explain them and mail them with reference no.
How did you search jobs??

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Hope you are not referring to invites that may have been sent out today. There are a few of us who have received invites on 23rd Aug.


Thats great, many congratulations, 

Seeing you have got 75 points and DOE in July. I guess you would be getting 189 invite in next round.

What`s your take either go for 190 invite or 189 which is due to next round?

..

My points
DOE Jan 2018
189 - 70
190 - 75


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Thats great, many congratulations,
> 
> Seeing you have got 75 points and DOE in July. I guess you would be getting 189 invite in next round.
> 
> ...


I have just submitted my NSW nomination application yesterday. I will wait for the outcome and then decide.

It seems the processing could take anywhere up to 6 weeks, so I think I will get to see what happens on 11th Sept round for 189. Since the processing time is relatively shorter for 190, I may opt for that route but still too early to decide.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I have just submitted my NSW nomination application yesterday. I will wait for the outcome and then decide.
> 
> It seems the processing could take anywhere up to 6 weeks, so I think I will get to see what happens on 11th Sept round for 189. Since the processing time is relatively shorter for 190, I may opt for that route but still too early to decide.


I agree,,


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Yep. Should i send the offer letter to NSW for expedited processing?


Hello,

Congratulations for the invitation.

Could you please let us know how did you get the offer letter and how to try?


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

How you managed to get an offer from Sydney when you are in India now?


----------



## Dhruvsachdeva3003 (Jul 10, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Guys i have a valid offer from an employer in Sydney and i forgot to attach it to the pre invite link? Is it ok if i send a copy of my offer letter as an email to them? Will it any way quicken the outcome or would it have a negative impact (delay)?
> 
> Kindly Note:I have submitted the invitation on Friday (08/23/2018), would it be too soon if i do so?


How you managed to get an offer from Sydney, when you are here in India now.


----------



## V.vamsikowshik (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all
I have 70 points for 189 and put my EOI on May 27th. Any pointers when I can expect my invite
Thanks in advance


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi all
> I have 70 points for 189 and put my EOI on May 27th. Any pointers when I can expect my invite
> Thanks in advance


How many points are you claiming for English competency?

I've heard anecdotally NSW places a priority on that, if you haven't already, perhaps gun for 20.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Dhruvsachdeva3003 said:


> How you managed to get an offer from Sydney, when you are here in India now.


In another thread, someone secured a job offer in Australia (I think it was Tasmania) - simply by casually browsing job vacancies and off the cuff contacting recruitment agencies / employers directly. 

It is all about trying.. you know that line about "you miss 100% of the shots you don't take" - even if the likelihood is low, aspire to be an outlier. 

All the best


----------



## V.vamsikowshik (Aug 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> How many points are you claiming for English competency?
> 
> I've heard anecdotally NSW places a priority on that, if you haven't already, perhaps gun for 20.


Hi...i have taken PTE and have 10 points for it


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Great! Congrats to you. Which profession you belong to?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In another thread, someone secured a job offer in Australia (I think it was Tasmania) - simply by casually browsing job vacancies and off the cuff contacting recruitment agencies / employers directly.
> 
> It is all about trying.. you know that line about "you miss 100% of the shots you don't take" - even if the likelihood is low, aspire to be an outlier.
> 
> All the best


True that! You may never know.. right place, right time.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In another thread, someone secured a job offer in Australia (I think it was Tasmania) - simply by casually browsing job vacancies and off the cuff contacting recruitment agencies / employers directly.
> 
> It is all about trying.. you know that line about "you miss 100% of the shots you don't take" - even if the likelihood is low, aspire to be an outlier.
> 
> All the best


Just a quick question mate,
Once you get the EOI, and when you submit your application, are you under a bridging visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rusiru91 said:


> Just a quick question mate,
> Once you get the EOI, and when you submit your application, are you under a bridging visa?


When you lodge your visa, if onshore yes you get a bridging visa A immediately. 

It might not be as straightforward if you are already on another bridging visa.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

For folks who received the mail on 23rd, anyone got an ITA for 261313.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

Does anyone done their accounting work assessment in Australia. Below is my duties, will it be possible to get it assessed under accounting or do I need make some changes. Please let me know guys. My employer ok with doing bit of changes in the duties. Thanks

Finance Administration

•	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
•	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
•	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
•	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
•	Bank reconciliations.
•	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
•	Handling of Petty Cash.
•	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
•	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off 
•	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
•	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
•	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations for the invitation.
> 
> Could you please let us know how did you get the offer letter and how to try?


What to say? Got lucky.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All,

Could someone please confirm if we need to upload the below documents as well while submitting the application for NSW nomination. Got the pre-invite on 23rd Aug.

1. Bank Statements
2. Offer Letters for all the companies
3. Tax documents
4. Pay slips
5. PF Statement

I am in the process of submitting the application and any suggestion would be much appreciated.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please confirm if we need to upload the below documents as well while submitting the application for NSW nomination. Got the pre-invite on 23rd Aug.
> 
> ...


Though these are not marked as mandatory documents (as per the online nomination application form), I think its better to submit these documents.

1. At least one bank statement for each employer (or one stmt for every 6 month or 1yr period of your employment)

2. Tax documents for all years

3. Payslips - same as point 1

4. Form 16/ 26 AS if your employment was from India - or something equivalent

The idea is to provide sufficent evidence of your employment, in addition other documents that you would provide to support your point claims (ACS report, PTE score card etc..)

FYI, I have submitted all of these docs as part of my application yesterday.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Bravo @ronniesg
More docs means more genuinity means ITA asap. Congrats for invitation.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Bravo @ronniesg
> More docs means more genuinity means ITA asap. Congrats for invitation.


Thanks mate. :fingerscrossed: for ITA


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Though these are not marked as mandatory documents (as per the online nomination application form), I think its better to submit these documents.
> 
> 1. At least one bank statement for each employer (or one stmt for every 6 month or 1yr period of your employment)
> 
> ...


Thanks Ronnie for the quick response. For Bank statements do we need a seal from the bank or the e-statement downloaded from bank website will be sufficient.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Thanks Ronnie for the quick response. For Bank statements do we need a seal from the bank or the e-statement downloaded from bank website will be sufficient.


e-statement pdf is good enough. I guess it would be a colour copy. You only need to certify if you are providing a black and white copy of a document 

Reference - 190-After you have been invited

"Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy"


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please confirm if we need to upload the below documents as well while submitting the application for NSW nomination. Got the pre-invite on 23rd Aug.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, I am new to this thread.

These are not mandatory though recommended.
I just submitted my application yesterday (got invited for NSW on 8/24)

On your list above I only submitted:
1. Tax Documents - my tax return last year. I dont know where I placed my previous ones. 
2. Payslips - May to date. Since my assessment with CPAA was on May. Just to prove I'm still with the same company/job. (I also submitted a recent Certificate of Employment)
3. Certificate of Employment from all other companies I have worked with in the past.


Waiting game again. Hoping for a positive outcome. 
Good luck to everyone!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> I received invite to apply from NSW as well.
> Points break up
> Age - 25
> Exp - 15
> ...


Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today  :fingerscrossed:


Many congratulations,


One question.. as you already submitted application for NSW nomination. What if you get 189 invitation in next round? will you be still eligible ?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today
> ...


Thanks... I didn't understand your question. What eligibility are you talking about?


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Thanks... I didn't understand your question. What eligibility are you talking about?


I mean,, are you still be eligible to get invitation for 189 ? or you need to cancel your application for 190 before next round?


----------



## rehmansaifmohd (Aug 28, 2018)

*Mohammed*

Hi,

What is the likelihood of getting an invite from NSW at 70 points (75 with state nomination) if an update is made soon (in Sep 2018) by adding partner skills (5 points) for 261313 nomination code? EOI was filed in Feb 2018 without any partner skills (at 65 points under 189 and 70 points under 190).

Breakup is as follows:
Age: 15
Qualification: 15
Experience: 15
PTE: 20
Partner skills: 5 (yet to be updated in Feb 2018 EOI)

Experts, please comment.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks... I didn't understand your question. What eligibility are you talking about?
> ...


I am still eligible to get invitation for SC 189. My preference is 189 and once I get the invitation for 189 then I will go ahead with that.


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> I am still eligible to get invitation for SC 189. My preference is 189 and once I get the invitation for 189 then I will go ahead with that.


great to hear.. All the best for next round,

Wish me luck too,, m 70 pointers DOE jan 2018.. 189 and 75 points for 190 same occupation


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

surajgarg said:


> Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today  :fingerscrossed:




Congo buddy  With same points and same DOE I have not received invite. Staying in Sydney last 3 years. Only reason is English score 10


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > I am still eligible to get invitation for SC 189. My preference is 189 and once I get the invitation for 189 then I will go ahead with that.
> ...


Thanks again Bennet. Wish you all the best too 🙂


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, one is still eligible for an invitation for a different visa sub class (189) without any hurdle, if the applicant has created two separate EOIs and in case is using single EOI for both and hasn't received an invite for either of visa sub classes.


Bennet.Christian said:


> I mean,, are you still be eligible to get invitation for 189 ? or you need to cancel your application for 190 before next round?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Ddesai said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today
> ...


Thanks... Yeah English score could be the reason you didn't get the invite yet. All the best!


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

surajgarg said:


> Thanks... Yeah English score could be the reason you didn't get the invite yet. All the best!


Looking at current trend,, hope to see all 75 pointers get invited in next round..


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> I mean,, are you still be eligible to get invitation for 189 ? or you need to cancel your application for 190 before next round?


Yes, he will still be eligible.

NSW invite is only for state nomination, not for visa. Hence, our EOIs are still in Submitted status. It will only change once NSW approves the state nomination - which is still pretty much uncertain.

If you have two separate EOIs, you can be invited for both 189 and 190.


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Education 15 
Age 30
PTE 20
Occupation Production Engineer
ANZSCO 233513
TOTAL 65 points (70 points - 190)
Date of Effect 24/03/2018 (189 and 190)

any forecast for my case?

and most importantly, do you guys think I run the risk of not being invited before the EOIs expire (23/03/2020)?


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

cesartse said:


> Education 15
> Age 30
> PTE 20
> Occupation Production Engineer
> ...


Depends on new immigration minister. If he returns to the 195k target, you will probably get one before 2020, as a big increase to the 189s will effect the state nom pool.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

cesartse said:


> Education 15
> Age 30
> PTE 20
> Occupation Production Engineer
> ...


Don't you have any experience points?


----------



## rico2386 (Aug 2, 2018)

*SS Requirements*

Hi, I just completed my 190 EOI yesterday for NSW and VIC. I was wondering if NSW asks for additional requirements other than what I submitted when I accomplished my EOI? I will be travelling for a month and I'm conscious they only give you 14 days to complete the application to the State. I want to make sure I have everything handy so I can still apply even if I am travelling.

Thank you.

EOI: August 27, 2018
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Education: 15 
Experience: 5 (6 years was deducted from my total experience since my I am a non-ICT degree holder)
Total: 75 (70+ 5 points from SS)


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

rico2386 said:


> Hi, I just completed my 190 EOI yesterday for NSW and VIC. I was wondering if NSW asks for additional requirements other than what I submitted when I accomplished my EOI? I will be travelling for a month and I'm conscious they only give you 14 days to complete the application to the State. I want to make sure I have everything handy so I can still apply even if I am travelling.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


You are expected to submit these documents for NSW nomination application.

Bio-data page of your passport

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results (eg: PTE scorecard)

Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.

Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.


It is recommended to provide more evidence in support of your employment in addition to what you may have provided to assessing authority of your occupation (eg. Employment letters with R&R, payslips from all employers, tax statements, bank statements etc.. at least a representative set covering your employment period).

You may need to include additional evidence from your partner, if you are claiming partner points.

I know that there is an additional emphasis on CV for VIC nomination. You can look up their website for details of recommended CV format.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi all, 

I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


That was quick. Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations and it was seriously quick turnaround by NSW.


jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


Congrats! May we know your DOE and points breakdown if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


Congratulations jshah


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Congrats! May we know your DOE and points breakdown if you don't mind. Thanks.


Thanks to all 

Below is the breakdown: 

My DOE was 26 June 2018
Education - 20
PY - 5 
Work experience (Onshore) - 5
PTE - 20 
Age - 25


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )




Congratulations...  wish you all the best for visa lodge !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

jshah said:


> Thanks to all
> 
> Below is the breakdown:
> 
> ...


congradulations bro


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )




Congratulations...  wish you all the best for visa lodge !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )



Congratulations! I submitted mine last monday. It said processing time is 12 weeks. But yours in less than a week! Cool!

One question, by Approved does it mean your EOI status is already INVITED? Or its another waiting time for that?


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Congratulations! I submitted mine last monday. It said processing time is 12 weeks. But yours in less than a week! Cool!
> 
> One question, by Approved does it mean your EOI status is already INVITED? Or its another waiting time for that?


Thanks mate, skill select status shows INVITED, so next step is to lodge the visa.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


Hi Congrats,

Nice to hear that you got your approval so soon, can you please let us know what are the documents you have submitted to get your final invite.

Thanks


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello guys,

I have submitted my EOI for VISA 190 for 261312 - Developer Programmer with 70 points with "ANY" state option, I am looking for the invitation from VIC or NSW. 
is it fine or do I need to select a specific state? Please help.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> You were right. There is no place to update the passport details .
> One more query : I have done B.Tech in biotechnology and ACS have not assessed my degree as it is non ICT.
> So I got vet assess point test only where I got my degree assessed as equivalent to AQF bachelor degree.
> Will this vetasses result letter would be suffice to claim 15 points for education ??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Raman 
Just came through your query. I guess if your code on occupation list says it has to be assessed by ACS, than they can only assess your degree to be ICT major/minor/associate and as per that you can claim points.
What does your ACS assessment says and relevant work ex given in terms of education.
Can we get our degree assessed separately?
Please ignore if I am wrong just wanted to clear on information I have.
If anyone knows such please suggest.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> 11 August 2018 official result out
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing 2500 (2490 + 10) invitations look great, far better than previous rounds. hope it continues for at least a few more rounds.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick question mate,
> ...


I was on a bridging visa A when I lodged my 190 application and was then granted a bridging visa C in case my other bridging visa expired or was cancelled. My bridging visa A was automatically generated but the bridging C was processed by an agent a few days after lodging my 190. It goes to show that they do look into your personal circumstances.


----------



## khvee (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi guys! Does the email from NSW for the "pre-invite" can go to the spam messages? Can someone share who the sender is?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > When you lodge your visa, if onshore yes you get a bridging visa A immediately.
> ...


Adding to that, please also clarify that each visa automatically is connected with a bridging visa??


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, Got the invite today! Submitted the nsw nomination last Friday.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Got the invite today! Submitted the nsw nomination last Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Whoaaa!! NSW is killing it

Many congrats !!
I remember you are onshore and don't like 189.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks ,

At 75 points with breakdown as :
a. Age 25
b. Exp : 5 ( 6 years deducted due to RPL)
c. PTE A - 20
d. Education :15
e. Partner points : 5

what is the chance for NSW pre invite ?

Also , I would get 5 extra points by end of this week for my experience , so net would be 80.
ANZSCO 261111 , Can I expect a call from NSW at 10 points for work exp , totaling at 80(incl SS) , experts pls. advise.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Got the invite today! Submitted the nsw nomination last Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Could you let us know your points breakdown and DOE please.. thanks!


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

khvee said:


> Hi guys! Does the email from NSW for the "pre-invite" can go to the spam messages? Can someone share who the sender is?


[email protected] 
Hope I receive a mail from this id!!!:ranger:


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks mate... going to withdraw 189


himsrj said:


> Whoaaa!! NSW is killing it
> 
> Many congrats !!
> I remember you are onshore and don't like 189.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

189 - 80, 190 - 85, pte 20, exp 15, age 25, edu 15, partner 5.
Doe 10/8 75, 22/8 80. ICT SA


LimpBizkit said:


> Could you let us know your points breakdown and DOE please.. thanks!


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> 189 - 80, 190 - 85, pte 20, exp 15, age 25, edu 15, partner 5.
> Doe 10/8 75, 22/8 80. ICT SA
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! All the best!


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

We have group for 2613 waiting for invite. We have 80+ members and have lot of information sharing happening daily. Please PM me for Whatsapp invite.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> We have group for 2613 waiting for invite. We have 80+ members and have lot of information sharing happening daily. Please PM me for Whatsapp invite.


Hi 
Does it provide more information then EF.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Thanks mate... going to withdraw 189
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Hi Karthik
Congratulations!!
Why are you not going with 189?? 
I am also on 75 points, but withdrew my 190 as I will reach 80 points in a month.
Occupation is same as yours.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I am already in Sydney and unlikely to go to some other state...and the processing time at the moment is less for 190....I have nothing against 189 and if I had 189 and not 190, I would have gone for it..


Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Karthik
> Congratulations!!
> Why are you not going with 189??
> I am also on 75 points, but withdrew my 190 as I will reach 80 points in a month.
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> raman.verna86 said:
> 
> 
> > 11 August 2018 official result out
> ...




Thanks for sharing the results, it is very motivating resulting considering the last result. Can you please advise as result says 75 for other engineering professional...I am electrical engineer and as per results does it mean 75 is needed for 189 invitation?
Or with 75 (70+5) for state nomination can also be eligible for invite ??


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

according to last round,, all pending 75 pointers should get invitation in last round..


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> Does it provide more information then EF.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Wont compare to EF.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> according to last round,, all pending 75 pointers should get invitation in last round..


Does that mean , some of 70 pointers for 233311 have been issued with invite ??


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Bennet.Christian said:


> according to last round,, all pending 75 pointers should get invitation in last round..


Are you saying no 75 pointers are pending now? Coz I have two members in my Whatsapp group with 75 points and their DOE is 6th july.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> Are you saying no 75 pointers are pending now? Coz I have two members in my Whatsapp group with 75 points and their DOE is 6th july.


All 75 non pro ratas are already cleared and 70 pointers non pro ratas are pending from June 2018 till date.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

leapp said:


> All 75 non pro ratas are already cleared and 70 pointers non pro ratas are pending from June 2018 till date.


Oh okay, non-pros. I was thinking about 261313.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> Oh okay, non-pros. I was thinking about 261313.


Dear kEtraG,
Can you please advise what is non-pros??? Please


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Dear kEtraG,
> Can you please advise what is non-pros??? Please


According to DHA, "Due to high levels of demand and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year."

Src - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-august-2018-invitation-round.aspx

So the occupations not subject to pro-rata arrangement are non pro rata. I typed in a hurry as non-pros.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Dear KEtraG,

Thanks for your prompt response.
In continuation to same, I have one more query "Due to high levels of demand and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the program year."
Does that mean the list of occupation that they have given below this statement on website are the MOST HIGH DEMAND OCCUPATION???
Why I am raising this query as I do not see any separate information for ELECTRICAL ENGINEER?
I see ELECTRONICS ENGINEER IN THAT LIST


----------



## jshah (Feb 16, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> jshah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks mate, I had submitted the following docs:

Skills assessment letter 
Work Reference letter 
PTE score 
Education transcripts
PY cert
Passport 
Simple CV


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

leapp said:


> All 75 non pro ratas are already cleared and 70 pointers non pro ratas are pending from June 2018 till date.


Do you mean that now they can even clear 70 pointers in soon time and it goes down to 65 pointers ?

Best


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> At 75 points with breakdown as :
> a. Age 25
> ...




Hi mate, 

Since 6 years has been deducted from your ACS assessment, I believe you have a non ICT degree. 

If this is correct, then have you done vetassess point test advise or simply claimed 15 points for your degree?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

jshah said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my final invite today (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application). I had submitted my application last Thursday for 261312. Pretty quick from NSW!!
> P. S: Documents submitted were minimal (No payslips, bank statements etc.. )


Congratulations and that was quick.


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Karthik. said:


> Hi all, Got the invite today! Submitted the nsw nomination last Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Congratulations Karthik.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks ,
> ...


Although my college is a reputed govt engg college in india but to be on the safer side i did vetassess pta...


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Brief Info from the NSW government on state migration -
The main occupations in order used for 190 sponsorship for 2017/18 were 
1 Accountant
2 Developer Programmer
3 Software Engineer
4 ICT Business Analyst
5 Chef
6 Systems Analyst
7 Civil Engineer
8 Motor Mechanic
9 Electrician 
10 Construction Project Manager
Changes to NSW for 2018/2019
- No Stream 2
- More 489 places and 9 regional areas now

https://m.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1919801134772559





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Magic has happened. I have been invited by NSW for a VISA :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Magic has happened. I have been invited by NSW for a VISA :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations mate!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Magic has happened. I have been invited by NSW for a VISA :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Big congrats to you! All the best!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Although my college is a reputed govt engg college in india but to be on the safer side i did vetassess pta...


But that is not required because ACS considered you bachelor and they deducted six years. Had they nt considered they wud hv deductes 8 years.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> But that is not required because ACS considered you bachelor and they deducted six years. Had they nt considered they wud hv deductes 8 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk



I rest my case. This is your perspective and I am ok w/ it.

Just FYI for all other folks , ACS doesn't mention anything about Education for RPL cases on the outcome letter.

Deduction of 6 years for RPL is for work exp. and has no relation to one's educational qualification.

I have never said VETA PTA is a must , those who want to be on the safer side if CO asks for that later may need it.


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today  :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations and best wishes to receive an invite quickly. 

I also submitted my application on 28th and now the waiting game starts :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Thanks for your reply on second part ,so I will create separate EOI with same email id.
> 
> Now first part I will put it more simpler way , it I am making 65 points (60 points +5 for state nomination), do I have any chances with NSW and VIC whether there is Electrical Engineer 233311 listed in in-demand occupation list??
> I want to understand that for getting an invite in 189 visa is difficult as engineer need 75 points to get invitation. So, does 190/489 visa also need same 75 points or there are chances to get invitation with 65/70 points for 190/489 visa ..pls advise


i have been waiting for nearly a year now for NSW nomination under 233311 with 65+5 points and has had no success.

With 60+5, the chances are close to none for getting NSW ITA.


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

*Nsw*

Is there a chance to get invited with 75 points but 10 points in PTE?
coz as per the current nominations I can see only 20 pointers in English are getting invited.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

utsav2018 said:


> Is there a chance to get invited with 75 points but 10 points in PTE?
> coz as per the current nominations I can see only 20 pointers in English are getting invited.


Looking at the trends these days English score seems to be a deal maker/breaker. Would strongly recommend to get 20 points in English to improve your chances.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Submitted my application for NSW state nomination today
> ...


Cool! All the best 🙂


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply on second part ,so I will create separate EOI with same email id.
> ...


What are your points breakdown??? How much you scored in PTE
Haven't you tried for PTE again ???
I am planning to go for PTE to score atleast 8 band.🙄🏋️‍♂️


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> vsundarraman said:
> 
> 
> > Magic has happened. I have been invited by NSW for a VISA
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## mohammadraza321 (Aug 24, 2018)

ozzzy said:


> leapp said:
> 
> 
> > All 75 non pro ratas are already cleared and 70 pointers non pro ratas are pending from June 2018 till date.
> ...


I have the same question. What are the chances for 70 points 261313 ?

Age 30
Edu 15
Exp 10
Ielts 10
NSW 5


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

utsav2018 said:


> Is there a chance to get invited with 75 points but 10 points in PTE?
> 
> coz as per the current nominations I can see only 20 pointers in English are getting invited.




It seems your occupation code is 261313.

For 261313, So far 75 pointers (with SS) are not invited for the new financial year. 

You can see that few 80 pointers(with SS) are getting invited by NSW recently.

Once all the 80 pointers are cleared for 261313, NSW will start to invite for 75 pointers based on following order.

1) 75 pointers with PTE/IELTS 20 
2) 75 pointers with PTE/IELTS 10

So the waiting time depends on the remaining 80 pointers. 

If all the 80 pointers get the invitation for 189 on coming September 11th, they will start to withdraw NSW EOI.

PS: above analysis only for 261313 (software engineer)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
Anyone got the invite for NSW for Developer Programmer - 261312 and for what point?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> Anyone got the invite for NSW for Developer Programmer - 261312 and for what point?


That post from Rahul_AUS should give you some clarity on the possible trend. So far only 75 pointers with good language score are invited (For 2613*)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

I've submitted by application to NSW on Wed 29 Aug.

It says the application takes about 12 weeks to process.

Can anyone here provide me with an estimate on how quick the application can be processed?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

burette said:


> I've submitted by application to NSW on Wed 29 Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recently NWS reduced their processing time to 6 weeks. You can find the details from below link.

But some of members on this thread received their nomination within 1-2 weeks. NSW nominations are quite fast compared to other states.

How long will it take to assess my application?

The standard processing time for a nomination application for the 190 visa is six (6) weeks*. We will contact you or your authorised representative by email once a decision on your 190 application is made, or if further information is required.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Did you receive an invitation to apply from NSW yet?


sanjayskulkarni said:


> Awaiting Invite, below are my details:
> 
> ICT Security Specialist (262112)
> 
> ...


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> It seems your occupation code is 261313.
> 
> For 261313, So far 75 pointers (with SS) are not invited for the new financial year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info ... that was helpful


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Can anyone please post the statistics of the number of people invited by NSW for the last year i.e. 2017-18? On the official site they have mentioned them for the current year only.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> What are your points breakdown??? How much you scored in PTE
> Haven't you tried for PTE again ???
> I am planning to go for PTE to score atleast 8 band.🙄🏋️‍♂️


My points breakdown is already mentioned in my signature.

I haven't tried PTE yet but preparing for the same. Till last year getting 7.0 in each module of IELTS was sufficient for getting ITA under 189, so focused totally in it. This year onwards, it has been realised that getting ITA with 65 points is tough, hence started preparing for PTE.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

I've just lodged my application for 190 today with 75 points (including SS). Is there any chance of me getting invited? Here's my points breakdown

Age:25 points
Education:5 points
Australian Study:5 points
Professional Year: 5 points
PTE: 20 points (90 in all sections)

Is it true that NSW prioritize people with superior english? Also, I will get extra 5 points for my age in February so, I'm also interested in any drawbacks of accepting 190 over waiting for 189.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

downUnderTheHood said:


> I've just lodged my application for 190 today with 75 points (including SS). Is there any chance of me getting invited? Here's my points breakdown
> 
> Age:25 points
> Education:5 points
> ...


What's your occupation code?

Here is the selection criteria as listed on NSW site


 Occupation
 Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
 English language ability
 Skilled employment

So yes, superior english is definitely one of the criteria.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

downUnderTheHood said:


> I've just lodged my application for 190 today with 75 points (including SS). Is there any chance of me getting invited? Here's my points breakdown
> 
> Age:25 points
> Education:5 points
> ...



Hi,
Calculating your points from the breakdown given by you as below , total points comes out to be only 60 points how are you claiming 75 points, please check as claiming wrong points will make your EOI not valid. Or you have missed out any of the points factor like NAATI or experience ??? Please check

Age:25 points
Education:5 points
Australian Study:5 points
Professional Year: 5 points
PTE: 20 points (90 in all sections)

Secondly, what is your occupation code ??

Thirdly, looking for your advise how did you manage to get 90 in all sections of PTE??


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Hi,
> Calculating your points from the breakdown given by you as below , total points comes out to be only 60 points how are you claiming 75 points, please check as claiming wrong points will make your EOI not valid. Or you have missed out any of the points factor like NAATI or experience ??? Please check
> 
> Age:25 points
> ...


Sorry I made a typo. It's 15 points for education.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

ronniesg said:


> What's your occupation code?
> 
> Here is the selection criteria as listed on NSW site
> 
> ...


It's Developer Programmer (261312)


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature.. 

Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone.. 

Cheers!!


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone received NSW nomination for code 263111 after 10th August?

Looks like NSW and VIC are not inviting for 263111 in this year until now :-(


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats mate


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats !


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations mate.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

downUnderTheHood said:


> It's Developer Programmer (261312)


Ok. They have started inviting folks with 75+5 for now. If the backlog on 189 clears further in the 11th Sep round (i.e. most of 75 pointers), then there is a good chance of an invite in the next couple of months.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roomisa (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 7th of April, 2018 on 70+5 =75 points under the category of Eectronic Engineering( 233411) 
But i could see any invites being given to electronic engineers in recent past
I just want to know that without experience do i stand a chance for NSW or not?
My points breakup is
Education:15
Age:30
PTE: 20
Spouse:5
SS:5
but i donot have any experience
Can someone please comment on my situation


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats


----------



## gadepalliprasad (Jul 18, 2017)

*489 central west 79 points 261311*

Hello guys,
I have dropped 489 EOI central west on 20th August 2018 for anzac code 261311 with 70 points. 
1. Any one who received or have an idea, please do let me know how long will it take to know the status.
2. i am wondering why very less people are talking about central west?

Appreciate the response.

Thanks 
Gadepalli


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Heya friends.. finally time to update the signature..
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for your valuable inputs which helped in achieving this milestone..
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations!
We are on the same code, 221111.
One question - how long does it normally take for a visa to be granted? In your case it's 4 months. Is it the norm? 
I'm still on the state nomination stage(got invited last week). I just want to know when I can expect a visa grant, assuming I get approved in NSW and get an ITA. 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey can anyone let me know how many points are required for a chemcial engineer to get invited. Since it's non pro rata. Is there any chance at 60+5? BTW I ve got Superior English pte 90. Age 25 will turn 25 next July and will gain 5 points for experience. Hopefully 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> Hey can anyone let me know how many points are required for a chemcial engineer to get invited. Since it's non pro rata. Is there any chance at 60+5? BTW I ve got Superior English pte 90. Age 25 will turn 25 next July and will gain 5 points for experience. Hopefully
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It is subject to job opportunities for a chemical engineer in Australian market. If there is a noted shortage of skill within the state. You can be invited at your current points supplemented by the fact that you have superior english assuming you occupation code is on NSW list.


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes I have Superior English and it is in the list. But I'm worried about the points 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cut off for non-pro rata occupations moved approx 3 months but that's for 70 pointers. I don't think there is much wait in your case with 75 points, just be patient till the 11-Sep round if 189 ITA is your objective.

It's hardly been 2 days since you have submitted your EOI and you're asking this question, imagine folks waiting for 1 year or so with 65 points


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

rahul199447 said:


> Hey can anyone let me know how many points are required for a chemcial engineer to get invited. Since it's non pro rata. Is there any chance at 60+5? BTW I ve got Superior English pte 90. Age 25 will turn 25 next July and will gain 5 points for experience. Hopefully
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Chances are high if you have 70 (189) and 70+5 (190), given you are from non-pro rata occupation and now the running cut off is 70 for non-pro rata folks for 189.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> no it will not.. i've done that.




Thanks dude. I have also change the email id on 189 EOI. But I have not received any email on my new email id nor on my old one. 

Did you experience this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sameer_vbd (Sep 1, 2018)

rjadhav163 said:


> Anyone received NSW nomination for code 263111 after 10th August?
> 
> Looks like NSW and VIC are not inviting for 263111 in this year until now :-(


Not Sure! What are you details? DoE?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Thanks dude. I have also change the email id on 189 EOI. But I have not received any email on my new email id nor on my old one.
> 
> Did you experience this??
> 
> ...


Yes... Same.. They should send an email to confirm but they didn't 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations....

Hope you get the ITA soon.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Yes... Same.. They should send an email to confirm but they didn't
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk




Ok. Such a relief. Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Many congratulations....
> 
> Hope you get the ITA soon.


Dear Ankit Mehta,

I am also applying as Electrical engineer 233311, & I am from Muscat.
If possible can I have your contact number to discuss regarding the aspects for Electrical engineer.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Dear Ankit Mehta,
> 
> I am also applying as Electrical engineer 233311, & I am from Muscat.
> If possible can I have your contact number to discuss regarding the aspects for Electrical engineer.


i have dropped you a personal message. Check it out.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi dillu85,

i have dropped you a personal message. Please check it & reply me.


----------



## MohitM (Jul 10, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In all probability in the next round, since you are a 75 pointer now and have moved up in the list. 

All the best mate.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

I hope nsw too starts giving invitions soon after upcoming 11 sep round..

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

sharv said:


> I hope nsw too starts giving invitions soon after upcoming 11 sep round..
> 
> 233512
> 7 march 18
> 70 points


Isnt it expected before Sep 11 round like last month?


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

sharv said:


> I hope nsw too starts giving invitions soon after upcoming 11 sep round..
> 
> 233512
> 7 march 18
> 70 points




Wonder why NSW never invites mech engineers eventhough its an occupation in their priority list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

Any Civil engineers got invitation or still submitted EOI and awaiting invitation, Kindly pm. If you guys already have a group to discuss please let me know. If not, we shall start a new group, Kindly pm and let me know.

Cheers.:focus:


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Anybody from 2613 code invited at 75+5 points from NSW lately ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Guys please give me an idea of when I can expect invite. Unable to figure out from Immitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Dillu85,

I am also applying as Electrical engineer 233311, & I am from Muscat.
If possible can I have your contact number to discuss regarding the aspects for Electrical engineer.
I have dropped you a private message please check


----------



## pranabsinha (Jul 11, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Wonder why NSW never invites mech engineers eventhough its an occupation in their priority list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am also in same boat..
God know when we will get ITA..


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Any Electronics Engineer received invitation from NSW or anyone has news about it?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Just thought I would ask, are stream 2 occupations completely ruled out for NSW? Is there anyone in this thread/forum that was lucky enough to have been invited since they released the new list of occupations this FY? Thanks!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Wonder why NSW never invites mech engineers eventhough its an occupation in their priority list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is one on immitracker in feb, with 80 points was invited in 233512 by nsw. No one after that.. although they are inviting other professions..


233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

pranabsinha said:


> I am also in same boat..
> God know when we will get ITA..


I wisb this wait ends soon after next round as some speculated that they might start inviting after two or three rounds of this fy

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> Wonder why NSW never invites mech engineers eventhough its an occupation in their priority list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw in your older posts that there is no case of nsw invite on immitracker from last year

Now this makes me skeptical of nsw inviting 233512... do you think we can ask them by email or may be doing e mail to iscah, i have seen various times that they put a query to some department and get the answer back.. i am sure of the whole process though...may be senior member s can help like tony, anderxx or newbei...


233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## acc11241 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I have created the HAP ID and going to book Medical checkup with Bupa in Sydney. The confusion is while declaring the health and selecting the client visa details it did not show me any option for 190 visa , I could only select 189 skilled independent. Kindly let me know if this is going to be any issue since I am going to apply 190 visa NSW.

Cheers


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

would anyone happen to know if the type of english test you take matters? like if they prefer the PTE/IELTS to the OET?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

acc11241 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have created the HAP ID and going to book Medical checkup with Bupa in Sydney. The confusion is while declaring the health and selecting the client visa details it did not show me any option for 190 visa , I could only select 189 skilled independent. Kindly let me know if this is going to be any issue since I am going to apply 190 visa NSW.
> 
> Cheers


You can't do your medical in advance for the 190 anymore. You need to wait until you have lodged your visa and paid your fees. Then you get a link to arrange your health examination.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
Can someone please help me out.
I am waiting for 190 since 24th november with 75 points. 263111
Does anyone know who was the last guy with the same code and points got his invite?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

YLA said:


> would anyone happen to know if the type of english test you take matters? like if they prefer the PTE/IELTS to the OET?


No, it does not matter ..all are equall once they get acceptable by concerned department...

233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> Isnt it expected before Sep 11 round like last month?


They have not invited anyone from long.. may be january this year.. so expected time was last month with the starting of new fy and easing of pool by 189 round. But it did not happen last month so most probably it be after one more round as invitations from state tend to increase during end of year. 


233512
7 march 18 
70 points


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I am new to the PR process and I need help to judge if I will get an invite from NSW in 6 months of I submit EOI by start of November?.

My points = 75 for SS : Age: 30, Education 15, PTE 20, Work 5, State Sponsorship 5.

I know none can predict the nature of invitations, but still i need some need this info because my work visa is expiring in 6 months.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

You will be submitting an EOI for which code?


MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the PR process and I need help to judge if I will get an invite from NSW in 6 months of I submit EOI by start of November?.
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

YLA said:


> would anyone happen to know if the type of english test you take matters? like if they prefer the PTE/IELTS to the OET?


no difference really.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the PR process and I need help to judge if I will get an invite from NSW in 6 months of I submit EOI by start of November?.
> 
> ...


what the anzsco?


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Anybody with 65 points got invited (w/o SS ) for anzsco 261313 ?
Does DOE have any weight for 190 NSW invites ?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Guys - Has anyone received NSW invites after the 2nd Aug?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Has anyone received NSW invites after the 2nd Aug?


Many people on this forum (including me) have received the invite to apply for nomination on 23rd Aug. And I believe some have also received the invite to apply for visa after their nomination was accepted.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Has anyone received NSW invites after the 2nd Aug?


According to ImmiTracker, 3 people on 23rd August 2018 received their 190 NSW pre-invite and their points are 75+5 for 2611


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Many people on this forum (including me) have received the invite to apply for nomination on 23rd Aug. And I believe some have also received the invite to apply for visa after their nomination was accepted.


Congratulations Suraj for your 190 NSW pre-invite. Good Luck for your PR stages :clap2:


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Many people on this forum (including me) have received the invite to apply for nomination on 23rd Aug. And I believe some have also received the invite to apply for visa after their nomination was accepted.
> ...


Thanks Shekhar 🙂


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> what the anzsco?


Hello andreyx, can you please share your idea on 233512 mechanical engineers, as there is lot of confusion amonst us here that whats going on with nsw, 233512 is in there demand list but no one has recived any invite here and according to immitracker last invite was in january..
Thank you..


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

gargn1420 said:


> Guys - Has anyone received NSW invites after the 2nd Aug?


Yes 23 August


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharv said:


> Hello andreyx, can you please share your idea on 233512 mechanical engineers, as there is lot of confusion amonst us here that whats going on with nsw, 233512 is in there demand list but no one has recived any invite here and according to immitracker last invite was in january..
> Thank you..


i think there were never too many invites for this anzsco in NSW.... so its hard to say anything solid, but, we should see some invites coming soon or later.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations Suraj for your 190 NSW pre-invite. Good Luck for your PR stages :clap2:


There is no such thing as pre-invite. Lets use the correct terms.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lookingforopensky said:


> Anybody with 65 points got invited (w/o SS ) for anzsco 261313 ?
> Does DOE have any weight for 190 NSW invites ?


I think with 65 chances are very slim.


----------



## Deadpoool (Aug 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> i think there were never too many invites for this anzsco in NSW.... so its hard to say anything solid, but, we should see some invites coming soon or later.


What about civil engineering professionalls andreyx108b? Have any idea?

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> You will be submitting an EOI for which code?



Apologies.. 

Missed to state the ANZSCO. Its 261311 (Analyst Programmer).


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> You will be submitting an EOI for which code?


Your stand a fair chance with your points, english score and ANZSCO.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Your stand a fair chance with your points, english score and ANZSCO.



Thank you Intruder. I was guessing that I might (in all good faith) get an invite from State by December or January if I lodge my EOI in October or November. 

I wanted to check the opinion of experts here in this forum. Thank you for sharing your opinion.

I wish you the very best in all your endeavors.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

As I said its highly possible, I saw someone submit an EOI on a Friday and receiving a ITA on the very next Tuesday.


MJ.Sydney said:


> Thank you Intruder. I was guessing that I might (in all good faith) get an invite from State by December or January if I lodge my EOI in October or November.
> 
> I wanted to check the opinion of experts here in this forum. Thank you for sharing your opinion.
> 
> I wish you the very best in all your endeavors.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow..in 1 business day ? that's super cool.


----------



## aquaguy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My ANZSCO is 261312. My points are 70 (Age-25,PTE-20,Exp-5,Education-20).
I applied for EOI on 01/09/2018. Applied for both NSW and VIC sponsorship as well.
Iam currently on a 485 visa in Australia which expires in April 2019,which means I got 7 months visa left.

Experts, kindly suggest my chances of getting an EOI before April 2019.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

aquaguy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My ANZSCO is 261312. My points are 70 (Age-25,PTE-20,Exp-5,Education-20).
> I applied for EOI on 01/09/2018. Applied for both NSW and VIC sponsorship as well.
> ...




For 26131* category, NSW is currently inviting 75+5 pointers.

Last invitation received for 70+5 pointers was around Feb 2018. 

Hopefully, NSW will start to invite 70+5 pointers from October/November . ( assume all 75+5 pointers will be cleared on 11th Sep through 189)

Since you have superior English, you have good chance to receive the invitation compared to others with same points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Any NSW approvals this week ? I submitted my application for nomination last Tuesday 28-Aug. Awaiting approval from NSW.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kkjuly15 said:


> Any NSW approvals this week ? I submitted my application for nomination last Tuesday 28-Aug. Awaiting approval from NSW.


According to ImmiTracker, there is ONE 190 approval from NSW this week.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello.

I have my ACS reference letter of my current company dated March 2018. I am still working in the same company at the same designation. 

Can I use the same reference letter and just give salary slips after March 2018 as my proof of employment if/when (a very very slim chance at my points, I know, but still would like to know) I get the ITA? 

Or do I have to request for the same letter again with the updated date?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> According to ImmiTracker, there is ONE 190 approval from NSW this week.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au


That's good news! 

They would most certainly start inviting more and more in coming months, just based on the previous trend.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have my ACS reference letter of my current company dated March 2018. I am still working in the same company at the same designation.
> 
> ...


Hi kunsal,

1. Use the same documents that you gave for ACS skills assessment, along with the ACS outcome letter.
2. Give payslips on per quarter basis.
For example: if you are giving Jan 2017, then give April 2017, then July, then Oct and again Jan 2018.
So, its like one payslip per quarter.
3. PF (Provident Fund) - you may go to EPFO site and download the Passbook from there for previous companies (if you have any).
4. Tax (Income Tax) Returns - ITR-V / 26AS

These all documents will help you to prove your evidence of proof of employment.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi kunsal,
> 
> 1. Use the same documents that you gave for ACS skills assessment, along with the ACS outcome letter.
> 2. Give payslips on per quarter basis.
> ...


Noted. Thank you so much!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Can someone confirm if NSW is currently inviting 80 or 85 pointers ? for the previous 2 months (July and August).


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Can someone confirm if NSW is currently inviting 80 or 85 pointers ? for the previous 2 months (July and August).


For 2613*, invites were currently sent out only to 75+5.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kkjuly15 said:


> Any NSW approvals this week ? I submitted my application for nomination last Tuesday 28-Aug. Awaiting approval from NSW.


Those who submitted their nomination applications on 23rd and 24th have already received ITAs, but I didn't see any approvals for submissions after that date.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Ronnie.. BTW do you have some info regarding the backlogs they have?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Thanks Ronnie.. BTW do you have some info regarding the backlogs they have?


Not sure really. But I guess they have sent very few invites on 23rd August(based on the responses from some of us here on this thread and the stats on myimmitracker).

We may have to wait and see if they will start inviting more folks after 11th August's 189 round.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Not sure really. But I guess they have sent very few invites on 23rd August(based on the responses from some of us here on this thread and the stats on myimmitracker).
> 
> We may have to wait and see if they will start inviting more folks after 11th August's 189 round.



Cool.. Thank you. 
I am starting to gather data as I have recently got the required points.


----------



## Dubey (Aug 30, 2018)

Can someone having NSW state sponsorship can work in sydney?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Cool.. Thank you.
> I am starting to gather data as I have recently got the required points.


So I am guessing you now have 75+5 then?
Good luck for your invite. You may as well get an invite under 189 with those points.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> So I am guessing you now have 75+5 then?
> Good luck for your invite. You may as well get an invite under 189 with those points.


No. I have 70+5. 

Previously I was not eligible, but now have some chance.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> No. I have 70+5.
> 
> Previously I was not eligible, but now have some chance.


I see. You have a fair chance of getting an invite with that PTE score.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Dubey said:


> Can someone having NSW state sponsorship can work in sydney?


Skilled nominated visa (subclass 190) is one of the pathways to live and work in Australia as a Permanent resident. So when you apply to a specific state(NSW or other states), they will review your EOI and approve your nomination application depending on their selection criteria.


 The New South Wales Government can nominate highly skilled workers with an occupation on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).
 The 190 visa is a points-tested visa. Candidates who receive a NSW nomination are awarded five additional points towards their overall points score.
 *Candidates nominated by NSW need to agree to live and work in NSW for at least their first two years in Australia while holding this visa*.

Firstly, you need to check if your occupation is listed under NSW 190 Skilled Occupation List. And then evaluate if your points score is eligible for an invite.

If you are invited to apply, and subsequently get your visa grant then yes - you are eligible to work anywhere in Australia including Sydney (with an obligation to work in NSW region for the first two years).


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Are stream 2 invites completely rules out now?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

What exactly was stream 2?


mydearcheskie said:


> Are stream 2 invites completely rules out now?


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

sharv said:


> What exactly was stream 2?


Invites to high pointers whose occupations are not listed in the skilled occupations list.


----------



## Saathwik (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have submitted my 190 application for nomination on the 25th of august after being invited to apply on the 23rd of august.
I have only uploaded the mandatory documents. My engineers australia outcome letter approved relevant oversees experience from July 2015 to june 2018 . Does that count as 3 years for which i have claimed 5 points.
I havent submitted my july payslip. Shall i mail my employment documents to nsw again?
Please help


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Dubey said:


> Can someone having NSW state sponsorship can work in sydney?


Yes, that's where most people sponsored by NSW end up working.


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

when sending ITAs for state nomination does the state consider whether you have additional applicants or not? In particular, i’m referring to a partner with no qualifications.


----------



## Vishal.Ramrakhyani (Sep 5, 2018)

*Management Consultant-224711*

Hi All,

I had applied for Skills assessment on 24 July 2018 under management consultant profile but my assessment has come negative.

I am from Derivatives market background(Back office) and also performing some duties related to MC.

I had prepared my profile according to the guidelines of Vetassess.

I am now thinking of going for reassessment.

Kindly let me know what are the chances of getting a positive assessment.

Also what needs to be done for the same.

Feedback from anyone from the Derivatives market background who has got a positive assessment would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

Is there a round today for NSW 190 today?


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum, I have submitted my eoi with code 254499 on 21/8/18

I have 70 points of my own. Can anyone with the same code or anyone, can tell me any tentative date of getting invite?? 

Is there any dates in the month when the invite comes??

Points breakdown: age-30 pte- 20 & education-20.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Saathwik said:


> Hi guys,
> I have submitted my 190 application for nomination on the 25th of august after being invited to apply on the 23rd of august.
> I have only uploaded the mandatory documents. My engineers australia outcome letter approved relevant oversees experience from July 2015 to june 2018 . Does that count as 3 years for which i have claimed 5 points.
> I havent submitted my july payslip. Shall i mail my employment documents to nsw again?
> Please help


First of all, Congratulations for your 190 pre-invite 

1. Submit all the documents that you provided to Engineers Australia during your skills assessment.
2. Submit the Engineers Australia skills assessment Outcome Letter.
3. Submit CV/ Resume.
4. Submit PTE/ IELTS ScoreCard.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks and congratulations

When did you apply?

I am a 75+5 as well in 261111. Hope to hear frm NSW soon


surajgarg said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - Has anyone received NSW invites after the 2nd Aug?
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum, I have submitted my eoi with code 254499 on 21/8/18
> 
> I have 70 points of my own. Can anyone with the same code or anyone, can tell me any tentative date of getting invite??
> 
> ...




Invitation comes once in a month, 11th day of every month. 
Your occupation falls in Non pro rata zone and Currently 70 points backlogs for non pro rata has reached to 30 May 2018. It mean there is almost 2 months and 3 weeks backlogs to reach your EOI. 
You have very good chance to get invitation in 11 October round. However, if you are lucky enough you can get invitation in 11 Sept round. In last round on 11th August, backlogs crossed 2 months and 3 weeks.
Now it is all dependent upon how many invitations will be issued by immigration for this September month. 
Anyways all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YLA (Aug 9, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Invitation comes once in a month, 11th day of every month.
> Your occupation falls in Non pro rata zone and Currently 70 points backlogs for non pro rata has reached to 30 May 2018. It mean there is almost 2 months and 3 weeks backlogs to reach your EOI.
> You have very good chance to get invitation in 11 October round. However, if you are lucky enough you can get invitation in 11 Sept round. In last round on 11th August, backlogs crossed 2 months and 3 weeks.
> Now it is all dependent upon how many invitations will be issued by immigration for this September month.
> ...


do they consider all non pro-rata occupations as a single occupation?


----------



## Saathwik (Aug 10, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> First of all, Congratulations for your 190 pre-invite
> 
> 1. Submit all the documents that you provided to Engineers Australia during your skills assessment.
> 2. Submit the Engineers Australia skills assessment Outcome Letter.
> ...


Thanks for replying Shekar.
I have already submitted my documents. Can i mail the other documents(employment ) to them now?


----------



## hdacma (Aug 9, 2018)

Guys any idea if the "Date of Effect" will change? 

Supposedly, 
I lodge my EOI today September 6, 2018 with an employment date open for my present employer (so, the Date of Effect will be September 6, 2018) and by June 1, 2019, I'll be having +5 claimable points because I reach 3 years work XP (based on ACS assessment) and the system automatically updates my EOI score by that time (June 1, 2019) without touching my EOI manually, would that change the "Date of Effect" from September 6, 2018 to June 1, 2019?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

hdacma said:


> Guys any idea if the "Date of Effect" will change?
> 
> Supposedly,
> I lodge my EOI today September 6, 2018 with an employment date open for my present employer (so, the Date of Effect will be September 6, 2018) and by June 1, 2019, I'll be having +5 claimable points because I reach 3 years work XP (based on ACS assessment) and the system automatically updates my EOI score by that time (June 1, 2019) without touching my EOI manually, would that change the "Date of Effect" from September 6, 2018 to June 1, 2019?


Yes. As points are increasing doe will change.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Dear Mr Rahul l have been submitted my EOI on 27th of August my question is according to current statistics how long it will take to get invitation and from your experience which one will come first 189 or 190 thx in advance My points 70 189 70+5 190


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Software engineer 261313


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Please answer from experts


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

l have been submitted my EOI on 27th of August my question is according to current statistics how long it will take to get invitation and from your experience which one will come first 189 or 190 thx in advance My points 70 189 70+5 190 under software engineer 261313


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> l have been submitted my EOI on 27th of August my question is according to current statistics how long it will take to get invitation and from your experience which one will come first 189 or 190 thx in advance My points 70 189 70+5 190 under software engineer 261313


While no one can predict how the actual invitation trend from DoHA is going to be, here Iscah estimates that you may *not* receive an invite before Jul 2019.

If you have good english score(PTE - 20) and relevant experience, you may expect an invite via 190 route.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> l have been submitted my EOI on 27th of August my question is according to current statistics how long it will take to get invitation and from your experience which one will come first 189 or 190 thx in advance My points 70 189 70+5 190 under software engineer 261313


Hi Jojo,

There is a big backlog for 70 pointers in 2613 code.
People are waiting since Oct'17. 

So I would say as of now, there is a long wait, almost a year. You will get a more clear picture as invitation rounds happen in this FY.

Cheers.


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Long time lurker here and I've finally submitted 1 EOI for both 189 and 190 (not quite sure if it is best to just separate it, any advice would be appreciated)

Could you guys help me to estimate when can I expect NSW invitation for 190 ? 

Here's my points breakdown :

Age: 25pts
English : 20 pts
Education: 20 pts
PY:5pts
Nominated Occupation: 263111-Computer Network and System Engineer
EOI DOE : 31 August 2018

Thanks,
Much appreciated


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker here and I've finally submitted 1 EOI for both 189 and 190 (not quite sure if it is best to just separate it, any advice would be appreciated)
> 
> ...


Yes, it's best to have separate EOIs for 189 and 190.
According to myimmitracker, someone in your occupation (with 70 pts) was invited by NSW back in March. So I guess you may have to wait to see if things change in the next few months.

Good luck!


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, it's best to have separate EOIs for 189 and 190.
> According to myimmitracker, someone in your occupation (with 70 pts) was invited by NSW back in March. So I guess you may have to wait to see if things change in the next few months.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi rooniesg,

Thanks for the reply.

Do you mind explaining why it's best to have separate EOI ? Wouldn't the DHA know if one person has submitted multiple EOIs ? 

Thanks.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi rooniesg,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


If same eoi have ticked both options (189 & 190) then the moment you get state invite (final invite, not the pre-invite) then your eoi is freezed and you would not get invite for 189. That's why it's always better to put separate eois for states and 189.
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> If same eoi have ticked both options (189 & 190) then the moment you get state invite (final invite, not the pre-invite) then your eoi is freezed and you would not get invite for 189. That's why it's always better to put separate eois for states and 189.
> Cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi kodaan28,

Thanks for the reply.

I see, If that's the case, I will untick the 189 option on my current EOI and create a separate one for it then! 

Thanks.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Thx for reply hope things go better


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi kodaan28,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


No don't do that. It will change your doe. Instead untick 190 and make a new one dedicated for 190.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

No one reported here, so guess no invites sent out today??


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

moveoz said:


> No one reported here, so guess no invites sent out today??


I don't think it's the same as the previous 189 rounds where it happens every 2 weeks.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi kodaan28,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


There was a DIBP memo few weeks ago to avoid duplicate EOI's. They can remove both (though haven't heard of them doing it so far, but after this memo they have all the right to do so).


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kevin21 said:


> There was a DIBP memo few weeks ago to avoid duplicate EOI's. They can remove both (though haven't heard of them doing it so far, but after this memo they have all the right to do so).


Duplicate means using same credentials creating two eois for 189 (where all details are same) or two 190 eois for same state. Till you have one eoi for 189 and one each for each state, then you are perfectly fine.


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

moveoz said:


> No one reported here, so guess no invites sent out today??


Only 1 round per month now, on the 11th of every month.
https://www.immigrationhotspot.com....ppen-only-once-a-month-effective-11-aug-2018/


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Buddy that's pretty old news and valid for 189.
Usually NSW sends invite on Fridays, hence the question😊


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kodaan28,
> ...


Hi kodaan28,

Hmm... I unticked the 189 from my EOI and created a separate one for 189 and it doesn’t change my DOE for the 190. Am I missing something here ?

Thanks.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Any state invites sent out yesterday/today?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi kodaan28,
> 
> Hmm... I unticked the 189 from my EOI and created a separate one for 189 and it doesn’t change my DOE for the 190. Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Thanks.


The DOE is generally more relevant for 189 applications - as the invitation rounds are held once a month. The states don't follow any set rules (unless they explicitly state so) - some have a first come first served system, some invite on a seemingly ad-hoc basis depending on their needs. 

What was your initial DOE, and how many points for 189?


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kodaan28,
> ...


Whoops, I wasn’t aware of that... thanks for the info.
The initial DOE was 30th August 2018 , now it’s become 6th September 2018 for the 189. 1 week later than the original, not sure how big of an effect this will be.

DOE 189: 6th September 2018
DOE 190: 30th August 2018
My total point is 70.
Here’s the breakdown
Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 20
PY: 5

Thanks.


----------



## Hayesling (Aug 5, 2018)

pyrodestroyer said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > pyrodestroyer said:
> ...


 If I were you I would rather update 190 EOI instead. Keep 189 eoi asap


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

I have a query on increase in points -

My ACS says experience relevant after Aug 2015, so I have my EOI as follows -

Company 1 - 05/08/2013 - 31/08/2015 Relevant=NO
Company 1 - 01/09/2015 - 04/05/2016 Relevant=YES
Company 2 - 09/05/2016 - 29/09/2017 Relevant=YES
Company 3 - 09/10/2017 - <Blank> Relevant=YES

The gap between Company 1 and Company 2 is 4 days of which 2 days are Saturday and Sunday. The gap between Company 2 and Company 3 is 10 days of which 4 days are Saturday and Sunday.

Should I expect the increase in exp points on 14 Sept 2018 or earlier?

Many thanks for any clarification.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> I have a query on increase in points -
> 
> My ACS says experience relevant after Aug 2015, so I have my EOI as follows -
> 
> ...


ACS is considering upto the same month of next year as one year. For example, in your case it is October 2017 to October 2018 is one year instead of one year and one month. Therefore you have to wait until next month 9th.

I understand this is foolishness but this is how they are following.
For me too they have reduced one month in one of my experience.

However, let others also share their opinion.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

ugandar123 said:


> ACS is considering upto the same month of next year as one year. For example, in your case it is October 2017 to October 2018 is one year instead of one year and one month. Therefore you have to wait until next month 9th.
> 
> I understand this is foolishness but this is how they are following.
> For me too they have reduced one month in one of my experience.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. Have you updated your EOI from the same month? As in here 01/08/2015-31/08/2015 is relevant in your case? Have you been invited? Can you please share your points breakup?

Thanks!


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Have you updated your EOI from the same month? As in here 01/08/2015-31/08/2015 is relevant in your case? Have you been invited? Can you please share your points breakup?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I have updated all of my experience with relevant and non-relevant as provided by ACS. I am still under 60+5 points. I will reassess on November again to get 5 more points for my experience. Though I actually have skilled experience on September itself, I will wait for couple more months so that even after reducing those 2 months I will get my 5 points.

AGE-25
EDU-15
EXP-10
PTE-10
SS-5

Total - 65

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

ugandar123 said:


> Yes I have updated all of my experience with relevant and non-relevant as provided by ACS. I am still under 60+5 points. I will reassess on November again to get 5 more points for my experience. Though I actually have skilled experience on September itself, I will wait for couple more months so that even after reducing those 2 months I will get my 5 points.
> 
> AGE-25
> EDU-15
> ...


Why do not you try to achieve 20 points for English language test (pte 79+ each). IMO it will greatly enhance your chances of getting an invite.
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Why do not you try to achieve 20 points for English language test (pte 79+ each). IMO it will greatly enhance your chances of getting an invite.
> Cheers..
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I am trying that too in parallel... Still not getting it.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Hayesling said:


> If I were you I would rather update 190 EOI instead. Keep 189 eoi asap


Hi Hayesling,

yeah I was missing a piece of information when I decided to separate my EOI. Guess It's too late now. 

Thanks.


----------



## sraju (Jan 7, 2016)

*How can we select 2 state*



mahboob757 said:


> I'm in the same boat as well...


Hi, 
Can you advise how can we select 2 states while submitting the EOI?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

sraju said:


> Hi,
> Can you advise how can we select 2 states while submitting the EOI?


Create 1 EOI per State, that's what my agent did.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is it true that NSW sends invite for State Sponsorship every Friday??

I am having 70 +5 points and applied for EOI for VISA 190. What are and how much are my chances of getting an invite.

Kindly provide your valuable suggestions!!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it true that NSW sends invite for State Sponsorship every Friday??
> 
> ...


What's your EOI date and how many points did you get for English? There was somebofy with EOI 190 date March 23rd who was invited earlier. Also, I've seen people saying you'll be placed higher among equal pointers candidate if you've 20 pts due to English.

Also, update your Signature to add timeline and details, as you see my details below.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> What's your EOI date and how many points did you get for English? There was somebofy with EOI 190 date March 23rd who was invited earlier. Also, I've seen people saying you'll be placed higher among equal pointers candidate if you've 20 pts due to English.
> 
> Also, update your Signature to add timeline and details, as you see my details below.


Hi, 

EOI date for 190 is 15 AUG 2018.

PTE : 10


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Getting Spouse pts : 05 only for VISA 190 due tonot falling under same SOL.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it true that NSW sends invite for State Sponsorship every Friday??
> 
> ...


That's not true. There is no set schedule from NSW to send out invites.

After 23rd Aug, I don't think they have sent out any invites for the next two weeks.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> That's not true. There is no set schedule from NSW to send out invites.
> 
> After 23rd Aug, I don't think they have sent out any invites for the next two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your valuable reply!!

From where can we get update about SS invites for NSW, so that a tentative figure can give a rough estimate whether in how much duration invites are released by them.
Can it be checked through IMMI Tracker. 

Kindly guide


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Getting Spouse pts : 05 only for VISA 190 due tonot falling under same SOL.


If you could increase your PTE score to 79+ in each, you'd be 80 pts for 189, which means getting invited in the subsequent invitation round.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> If you could increase your PTE score to 79+ in each, you'd be 80 pts for 189, which means getting invited in the subsequent invitation round.


Tried twice but not able to score 79 plus in each module.!!


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi, 
I am in same situation just slightly different then yours.
Anzsco. 233512
Exp: 5
Edu: 20 
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
DoE 7/7/2018

Toatal for 189: 65 points
SS 190 NSW : 70 points 

Any chance to get invited?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Azeem19 said:


> Hi,
> I am in same situation just slightly different then yours.
> Anzsco. 233512
> Exp: 5
> ...


If you can put effort in PTE and get 79+ in each, you'll be in 75 points group.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm just wondering if anyone who had submitted their application to NSW last week has in the last few days received notice that their application has been approved.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Is it true that the last few invites have been for the points 80 and above??


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your valuable reply!!
> 
> From where can we get update about SS invites for NSW, so that a tentative figure can give a rough estimate whether in how much duration invites are released by them.
> Can it be checked through IMMI Tracker.
> ...


Dear Folks,

Previously NSW invitation trend was Friday of the week. The reason behind was that DIBP invitation rounds were on Wednesday. Hence it was quite evident that NSW prefer to invite only after DIBP round (which is a wise criteria in my opinion as well ).


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

burette said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone who had submitted their application to NSW last week has in the last few days received notice that their application has been approved.


Those who submitted their applications on 23rd (the same day of invite) and 24th Aug seem to have received their invites last week.

I submitted it couple of days late (on 26th Aug), and still waiting for approval. It seems they haven't sent any approvals after 29th Aug.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Rishabh25 said:


> Is it true that the last few invites have been for the points 80 and above??


Depends on your occupation really. Here is a snapshot from myimmitracker.
There were some invites for 60/65/70 too, but I guess they are non-Pro rata occupations.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

My occupation is registered nurse code 254499. I have 70 points of my own and my eoi is 21/8/18. Keeps me wondering how long it take!!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Rishabh25 said:


> My occupation is registered nurse code 254499. I have 70 points of my own and my eoi is 21/8/18. Keeps me wondering how long it take!!


You should actually get an invite on 11th Sep round as per this prediction from Iscah

Did you see that already? I am guessing that 70 pts is without state nomination.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi ronniesg
I am new to the forum so not getting it how to reply to the specific post. I have 70 points by myself pte 20 age 30 and education 20. The Iscah prediction says 11th November round..


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi ronniesg
> I am new to the forum so not getting it how to reply to the specific post. I have 70 points by myself pte 20 age 30 and education 20. The Iscah prediction says 11th November round..


Sorry, my bad. That's right it says 11th November.
Just use 'Reply with Quote" button on the post to reply to any specific post.

I think NSW may resume sending their invites after 11th Sep round on 189. So wait and see how that goes.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Those who submitted their applications on 23rd (the same day of invite) and 24th Aug seem to have received their invites last week.
> 
> I submitted it couple of days late (on 26th Aug), and still waiting for approval. It seems they haven't sent any approvals after 29th Aug.


That's a relief to know I'm not alone.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

burette said:


> ronniesg said:
> 
> 
> > Those who submitted their applications on 23rd (the same day of invite) and 24th Aug seem to have received their invites last week.
> ...


Sailing in the same boat! The anxiety.. Whoof.. 
I too submitted my application on the 26th. I was beating myself up for not sending it out on the 23rd! Thanks a bunch for clarifying. I can take a moment to catch a breath. Bless you. 🙂


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Previously NSW invitation trend was Friday of the week. The reason behind was that DIBP invitation rounds were on Wednesday. Hence it was quite evident that NSW prefer to invite only after DIBP round (which is a wise criteria in my opinion as well ).


Also with 189 invite happening once a month..this will lead to considerable drop in cases where one tends to wait to watch out for 189 draw in Hope of getting invited there since nsw gives 14 days to submit nomination docs..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saathwik (Aug 10, 2018)

frozen said:


> Sailing in the same boat! The anxiety.. Whoof..
> I too submitted my application on the 26th. I was beating myself up for not sending it out on the 23rd! Thanks a bunch for clarifying. I can take a moment to catch a breath. Bless you. 🙂


Me too...!! Waiting for approval from nsw.. filed application on 25th aug. Code 233214


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Please can someone tell me about my chances for NSW..?
I am hopeless now


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> Please can someone tell me about my chances for NSW..?
> I am hopeless now


What ur points and doe...I am also on the same boat

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> What ur points and doe...I am also on the same boat
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


sir look at my signature please.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

What are the chances of 70 ptrs being invited in Sep 11 round for 2613?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats,*


Any good news for ITA from NSW or any other state with points 65.

_*Thanks*_


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> sir look at my signature please.


Increase your English scores to jump the queue in the EOI backlog. The prospects of you getting an invite at 75 are much higher than 65 especially for a pro rata occupation like yours.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kEtraG said:


> What are the chances of 70 ptrs being invited in Sep 11 round for 2613?


Aren't you at 75 points? if so, then chances are high for 2613. All the best!


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> What are the chances of 70 ptrs being invited in Sep 11 round for 2613?


Highly unlikely. If you look at immitracker, you can see that the last time someone got an invite for 70 pts was way back in Dec 2017.

There is already a considerable backlog of 75 and 80 pointers from 20th June until today (almost 2 and half months) - and then there is a further 9 or 10 month backlog of 70 pointers.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Highly unlikely. If you look at immitracker, you can see that the last time someone got an invite for 70 pts was way back in Dec 2017.
> 
> There is already a considerable backlog of 75 and 80 pointers from 20th June until today (almost 2 and half months) - and then there is a further 9 or 10 month backlog of 70 pointers.


I didn't realize that you were asking this question in NSW thread. I guess you are still referring to 189 round later today?


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Aren't you at 75 points? if so, then chances are high for 2613. All the best!


Unfortunately, points havent increased yet due to gaps in employment yet. So, still 70+5 with DOE 08 March.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> I didn't realize that you were asking this question in NSW thread. I guess you are still referring to 189 round later today?


Yes. Referring to the 189 round scheduled on Sep 11.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kEtraG said:


> Yes. Referring to the 189 round scheduled on Sep 11.


It's tonight (10th Sep) 7:30 PM IST for us..
Cheers..

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhivya jai (Sep 10, 2018)

My husband had submitted EOI for190 visa in occupation Telecommunication engineering (263311) with 70 points to NSW state and it was applied on last week of July 2018.

Please find the below points claimed details 

1.Age :30
2.Education :15 
3.Australian Masters :5
4.English language:10
5.Partner skill:5

Could you please suggest how much time it will take for EOI approval in NSW?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted EOI for VISA 190 (NSW).

Is there any other process to check your invite sent by NSW alongwith mail from them.

I am having doubt if somehow i skipped email from them, where else I can check their state invite.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for VISA 190 (NSW).
> 
> ...


Once you got the invitation from the state the Action column shows "Apply visa"


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Once you got the invitation from the state the Action column shows "Apply visa"


Thanks for your valuable reply @mahajan.divij37

Can you please confirm where action Column can be seen. I am only able to see Status as "SUBMITTED " in my EOI.

Please suggest!!


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> mahajan.divij37 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you got the invitation from the state the Action column shows "Apply visa"
> ...


Are you referring to invite to apply for nomination?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> Once you got the invitation from the state the Action column shows "Apply visa"


In Addition you will get mail from skillselect too.

Subject: You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> Are you referring to invite to apply for nomination?


Yes, I am referring for the same.

Kindly suggest where to check the option "Action"


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > Are you referring to invite to apply for nomination?
> ...


The link for applying for nomination will be in the email you receive from NSW from the id [email protected]


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

surajgarg said:


> The link for applying for nomination will be in the email you receive from NSW from the id [email protected]


Thanks for your Reply Dear Suraj!!

Can you please confirm is there any other process other than email to check for State invitation received.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Guys anyone received NSW approvals lately? Last I heard was on 31st August. I filed mine on 1st September, waiting anxiously 😐


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

divyesh.sethi said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > The link for applying for nomination will be in the email you receive from NSW from the id [email protected]
> ...


Pretty sure you get the link to apply via email. That's it.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> surajgarg said:
> 
> 
> > The link for applying for nomination will be in the email you receive from NSW from the id [email protected]
> ...


I only got the email... No update on skillselect.


----------



## mahajan.divij37 (May 16, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your valuable reply @mahajan.divij37
> 
> Can you please confirm where action Column can be seen. I am only able to see Status as "SUBMITTED " in my EOI.
> 
> Please suggest!!


Where it's showing Submitted it will be changed to Apply visa


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

mahajan.divij37 said:


> divyesh.sethi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your valuable reply @mahajan.divij37
> ...


He got invite to apply for nomination and not visa (not yet). So he won't see any button to apply.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> Increase your English scores to jump the queue in the EOI backlog. The prospects of you getting an invite at 75 are much higher than 65 especially for a pro rata occupation like yours.


Thankyou sir I am working on it.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70(189) and 75(190-NSW)
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.
Any chance to expect NSW invitation for this month?
your view guys. It will help to plan a few things?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

There is no solid evidence to provide but NSW has invited applicants with Superior english based on invites reported on different tracker etc. If you wish to get an invite from NSW it would increase your chances if you can have superior english in your EOI.

Hope it helps.


vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have applied for
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE score: 10
> ...


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, I am staying in NSW for past 5 years. Does it increase the chance of invite?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Nothing they have mentioned in their selection criteria but similar to the preferring applicants with Superior english assumption that might also be true.


vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply, I am staying in NSW for past 5 years. Does it increase the chance of invite?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you. 🤞


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Nothing they have mentioned in their selection criteria but similar to the preferring applicants with Superior english assumption that might also be true.
> 
> 
> vijgin said:
> ...


One of my friend had superior English and his friend had same but one of them got invited with some experience. I think when they have same level of english between tow they prefer some one with experience.
I hope some of you can explore this more


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all,

I've received an invite and submitted an application for NSW state sponsorship, but I realise now that I've forgotten to submit my uni completion letter to prove that I fulfill the Australian Study Requirement. Should I email it to NSW Skilled Migration or should I wait for them to request for the document? If anyone could advise that would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've received an invite and submitted an application for NSW state sponsorship, but I realise now that I've forgotten to submit my uni completion letter to prove that I fulfill the Australian Study Requirement. Should I email it to NSW Skilled Migration or should I wait for them to request for the document? If anyone could advise that would be much
> appreciated, thanks.


Congrats!

Could you please share your point code and doe 
Thank you


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Azeem19 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Could you please share your point code and doe
> Thank you


Thanks, my code is 232111 with 75 points, DOE 9 August 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've received an invite and submitted an application for NSW state sponsorship, but I realise now that I've forgotten to submit my uni completion letter to prove that I fulfill the Australian Study Requirement. Should I email it to NSW Skilled Migration or should I wait for them to request for the document? If anyone could advise that would be much appreciated, thanks.


You should e-mail.


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You should e-mail.


Even though in the confirmation email, we are advised to not contact them in the first 12 weeks to ensure they can process the application asap?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sleepydraftsman said:


> Even though in the confirmation email, we are advised to not contact them in the first 12 weeks to ensure they can process the application asap?


you are not chasing them to process faster, you are supplying additional piece of evidence, which may be relevant and substantial to your application.


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Guys anyone received NSW approvals lately? Last I heard was on 31st August. I filed mine on 1st September, waiting anxiously 😐


Haven't heard from them yet. I filed mine on the 26th of August, no luck yet. Only a few who submitted the application on the 23rd/24th gor their approvals. The wait is agonising 😰


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you please share your ANZSCO code and DOE?

Its better to submit yourself first, else when they ask you, it will take more time and hence delay in processing PR.


Sleepydraftsman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've received an invite and submitted an application for NSW state sponsorship, but I realise now that I've forgotten to submit my uni completion letter to prove that I fulfill the Australian Study Requirement. Should I email it to NSW Skilled Migration or should I wait for them to request for the document? If anyone could advise that would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Today is 11 September 2018: Any good news Expats..!!


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Can you please share your ANZSCO code and DOE?
> 
> Its better to submit yourself first, else when they ask you, it will take more time and hence delay in processing PR.


Hi,
I am in the same point 
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70(189) and 75(190-NSW)
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.
Let's see how it goes?


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> Today is 11 September 2018: Any good news Expats..!!


If you are referring to 189 invites then there's lot of discussion going on in the other thread.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
I am in the same point 
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70(189) and 75(190-NSW)
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.
Let's see how it goes?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Can you please share your ANZSCO code and DOE?
> 
> Its better to submit yourself first, else when they ask you, it will take more time and hence delay in processing PR.


Hi,
I am in the same points 
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70(189) and 75(190-NSW)
EOI initially submitted: March-2017
EOI updated with the above points on : June-2018.
Let's see how it goes?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*ITA News::*



surajgarg said:


> If you are referring to 189 invites then there's lot of discussion going on in the other thread.


____________________________________________________________

Please can you or anyone confirm *ITA *status on *489* and *190* Visa ..:juggle:


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

190 Visa for NSW. 65+5 points. Superior in Pte. Applied on 3rd Sept. Job code Analyst Programmer. Can anyone please tell me what are the chances and how long will it take? I'm bit worried.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> 190 Visa for NSW. 65+5 points. Superior in Pte. Applied on 3rd Sept. Job code Analyst Programmer. Can anyone please tell me what are the chances and how long will it take? I'm bit worried.


Long shot mate! Any chance of your points increasing? For work experience maybe?

At this point of time, it's difficult for you.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

But last year my friend got invite in October with same profile. Just after 2 weeks of EOI. How come it's hard now


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> But last year my friend got invite in October with same profile. Just after 2 weeks of EOI. How come it's hard now


The asshat in charge of immigration undermined the target immigration levels and significantly reduced the number of invites... this created a huge backlog of higher point candidates. That guy got replaced a few weeks ago, but the backlog remains.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karstedt said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > But last year my friend got invite in October with same profile. Just after 2 weeks of EOI. How come it's hard now
> ...




Does it mean there is no chance? Can we really perdict 190?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> But last year my friend got invite in October with same profile. Just after 2 weeks of EOI. How come it's hard now


From last year to this year A LOT has changed.


They've raised min points to 65 this year
Previous financial year (until Oct) there were 2000+ invitations issued for each round, which dropped to 600 per/round for over a year, this resulted in a large backlog of 70 and 75 pointers to clear.
As of today there are one year worth of 70-pointers in-front of you (be it 189 or 190) for 190, usually states give preference to 80 pointers first, then 75 pointers and so on... (so far this has been the trend)

In short, right now states (190) have a lot of 70+5 and even 75+5 pointers to choose from. But hang in there, you may never know... I'm just letting you know that right now, it's difficult. And don't compare last year Oct to this year.

Hope this clears out.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > But last year my friend got invite in October with same profile. Just after 2 weeks of EOI. How come it's hard now
> ...




Is there any proof that invitations have been reduced drastically? Do you have any such link from DIBP confirming the same.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Is there any proof that invitations have been reduced drastically? Do you have any such link from DIBP confirming the same.


You may check this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-2

And click "Previous invitation rounds" all the data is there.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any proof that invitations have been reduced drastically? Do you have any such link from DIBP confirming the same.
> ...




This link is giving information on 189. Not 190.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> LimpBizkit said:
> 
> 
> > Karan0407 said:
> ...


Hi Karan,

There is no official data for 190 trends. But even I have observed that NSW gives preference to people with higher points. I believe this year things have changed drastically so nothing can be said for certain.

You may want to check myimmitracker to get an idea of the trends. Hope this helps.

Cheers and all the best!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> This link is giving information on 189. Not 190.


It's all inter-connected. 

If people have no hope for 189, then where do they go next? They immediately apply 190 because who wants to wait 2 years? So 189 is very much relevant to 190 because you also have to bear in mind that 1 person can have as many EOIs for 189 and 190 too.

Anyway.. You can go through other threads in this forum (especially 190 thread) and gauge for yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Dude, until the 70 pointers 189 queue starts to clear out, people with 65+5 on 190 will have to wait and see what happens. 
It's all interconnected, even thou 190 doesn't follow the same rules, when the point cut raises more people with high points apply to it, it's logic. 
I'm following this trend since October 2017, and in 2016/2017 FY people with 60/65 points pro rata was still being invited, that changed drastically in November 2017. Imagine that 16.000 were cut from 189 and had to try other visas, including 190 and 489.
So don't get attached to false hopes, stick with the trends and you'll be more prepared for whats to come.
Try to increase your points if that's the case.

Good luck.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

*SC190 NSW EOI withdrawn*

I have withdrawn my EOI for NSW. Hope it helps someone


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Your kind gesture is appreciated.


surajgarg said:


> I have withdrawn my EOI for NSW. Hope it helps someone


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
EOI - 16th August 2018
NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
Approval & ITA - 12.09.18


----------



## Omi2287 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi pals I’m new to this thread and have submitted mine EOI as an accountant and External auditor on 8/8/18 on 80 plus 5 state points 
Anyone have any information about this 
Thanks


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

frozen said:


> Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
> EOI - 16th August 2018
> NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
> Approval & ITA - 12.09.18


When did you submit your application to NSW?

I got my invite on the same day as you. Submitted by application on the 29 August.


----------



## Hhchan (Aug 4, 2018)

I am looking for the chart that shows how many ppl did NSW invited last year in different months, anyone has that link? Thanks


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

frozen said:


> Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
> EOI - 16th August 2018
> NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
> Approval & ITA - 12.09.18


Grats, how many pts did you have? At least they aren't sitting around idle, hope they start rolling out bulk pre-invites soon.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hhchan said:


> I am looking for the chart that shows how many ppl did NSW invited last year in different months, anyone has that link? Thanks




Search for "Nominations by State and Territory Governments" At migrationdesk.com.

You can get the statistics for each month. Please note that this is not an official site from DOHA. 

https://www.migrationdesk.com/threa...d-territory-governments-september-2017.43059/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

burette said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ...


I submitted my application on the 26th. You should be getting your approval soon. All the best 😇


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

frozen said:


> Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
> EOI - 16th August 2018
> NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
> Approval & ITA - 12.09.18


Congratulations to you and all the best for the next phase.

I also got the invite for nomination on 23rd Aug and submitted my application on 29th Aug. Still waiting for the approval & ITA email.

Seeing your post has given me hope that i might receive the ITA soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

Karstedt said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ...


65 points
Age-30
Education-15
English-20

Yes they're processing it pretty quick. My application took 2 weeks. But there were others who got it in 5 working days 🙂


----------



## frozen (Apr 2, 2017)

sadafsheikh said:


> frozen said:
> 
> 
> > Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ...


Thank you 🙂 You should be getting it soon. All the best 😇


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 261111
EOI 189 - 06/06/2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 06/06/2018 - (70+5) pts
PTE - 20

Has anyone under this ANZSCO code received an invitation recently? If yes, please post your details as a reply.

Thank you in advance


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Omi2287 said:


> Hi pals I’m new to this thread and have submitted mine EOI as an accountant and External auditor on 8/8/18 on 80 plus 5 state points
> Anyone have any information about this
> Thanks


Hi fellow accountant...
You can also go to the thread "EOI Submitted Accountants"


----------



## Dhivya jai (Sep 10, 2018)

I have submiitted my EOI to NSW with
70 points in telecommunication engineering 263311.
Have anyone received invite recently from NSW for occupation 263311(telecommunication engineering)


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert according to September round what is the waiting time for 261313 70 points 189 and 75 190 taking into consideration I submitted EOI 25/8/2018


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

frozen said:


> I submitted my application on the 26th. You should be getting your approval soon. All the best 😇


Thanks.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

twarelane said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111
> EOI 189 - 06/06/2018 - 70 pts
> EOI 190 (NSW) - 06/06/2018 - (70+5) pts
> PTE - 20
> ...


I am also waiting with same score from April. But my occupation is 261112

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi expert according to September round what is the waiting time for 261313 70 points 189 and 75 190 taking into consideration I submitted EOI 25/8/2018




For 189 - http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi all, How often does NSW send invites.? Is it weekly or monthly basis (is there any fixed date like 11th of every month for 189 visa).?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

frozen said:


> Fiiiinnaaalllyyyy received the ITA today. 🙂
> ANZSCO - 133111 Construction Project Manager
> EOI - 16th August 2018
> NSW invite for nomination - 23.08.18
> Approval & ITA - 12.09.18


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I am also waiting with same score from April. But my occupation is 261112
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


You're about 6 weeks ahead of me then... have you seen any evidence of our 261111/261112 codes of 75 points being invited?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

twarelane said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261111
> EOI 189 - 06/06/2018 - 70 pts
> EOI 190 (NSW) - 06/06/2018 - (70+5) pts
> PTE - 20
> ...


Mine is same points like your's. Haven't heard anything from anyone from the 2611 group getting 190 NSW pre-invite for 70+5 as yet in this FY.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Can we email to NSW regarding our 190 eoi???


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,


Can anyone please confirm what are the time intervals when NSW sends invites. Like this is weekly , bi monthly , monthly or any fixed date of a month??


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can anyone please confirm what are the time intervals when NSW sends invites. Like this is weekly , bi monthly , monthly or any fixed date of a month??




Hi,

It used to be every Friday fortnightly till June, however, things got changed after 2 rounds/ month 189 invitations changed to 1 round/ month. 
Last time NSW send pre-invite on Thursday, 3 weeks back as much as I remember.

This week has very good chance coz 189 round has just happened on 11th Sep and unwanted 190 EOI must have been withdrawn by 189 EOI's people. Wait till Friday!!

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It used to be every Friday fortnightly till June, however, things got changed after 2 rounds/ month 189 invitations changed to 1 round/ month.
> Last time NSW send pre-invite on Thursday, 3 weeks back as much as I remember.
> ...


I doubt all of them withdraw their 190 EOI after getting invited in 189. People simply go on celebration mood without even bothering to withdraw their 190


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I doubt all of them withdraw their 190 EOI after getting invited in 189. People simply go on celebration mood without even bothering to withdraw their 190




I hope god will surely punish them in future after coming to Australia 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I hope god will surely punish them in future after coming to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As 190 invite is manual so I think there should be a check before sending invite to anyone.Like they should check in skillset by some common parameter to see if the person has been invited for 189 or so.


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

insider580 said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I did withdraw mine 😊


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

When are we expecting this month's invites for NSW being sent? Any fixed date or it just happens at will of the authorities

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> When are we expecting this month's invites for NSW being sent? Any fixed date or it just happens at will of the authorities
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


There are no rounds like 189 at specific dates, so you have rightly concluded that it happens at the will of authorities.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

And that is exactly why, my fellow expats, pls be kind enough to update here if you receive an invitation from NSW. 



intruder_ said:


> There are no rounds like 189 at specific dates, so you have rightly concluded that it happens at the will of authorities.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

DVS105 said:


> When are we expecting this month's invites for NSW being sent? Any fixed date or it just happens at will of the authorities
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


There is no fixed date But based on the past invites, NSW invites on the following weeks of 189 round. i.e. Last month 189 round- 11/08/2018. for 190, many invited by NSW on 23/08/2018. So probably next week there is a chance to get a few invitations from NSW.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Since many of us are waiting for the bulk invitation from NSW, I checked the statistics for the last year (2017-2018). NSW started their bulk invites around November last year. But this year NSW might start their bulk invite around October. Let's hope for the best !!!


NSW Nominations statistics (2017-2018 year)

*No.of nomintation*

Jul-17	(*9*)
Aug-17	(*41*)
Sep-17	(*8*)
Oct-17	(*92*)
Nov-17	(*408*)
Dec-17	(*379*)
Jan-18	(*395*)
Feb-18	(*419*)
Mar-18	(*583*)
Apr-18	(*256*)
May-18	(*878*)
Jun-18	(*330*)


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for analyzing and posting for everyone 's understanding. One thing evident is that they don't send invites in bulk for first 4-5 months of their financial year. Hope the trend continues and applicants expecting sponsorship from NSW do get it rather soon.


Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since many of us are waiting for the bulk invitation from NSW, I checked the statistics for the last year (2017-2018). NSW started their bulk invites around November last year. But this year NSW might start their bulk invite around October. Let's hope for the best !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi all.

Can you please answer my one query.

I lost 5 points on 12th Sep due to change in Age but my EOI did not changed.

Now I will get 5 points in December for experience. Will EOI date remain same at that time also???

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Can you please answer my one query.
> 
> ...


I don't know what causes the EOI date to change... but for state nomination, EOI date is not as important as 189. I also reckon the experience will be more appealing to the state than the age (assuming you are hitting mid 30's, not 40's). So even if your EOI date changes, you may be in a better spot.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Query*

Hi All

Is there any possibility for 70 Points to get NSW Invite

Skill code 2613
Points 65+5

BR
Ridhi


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any possibility for 70 Points to get NSW Invite
> 
> ...


What's your PTE score? 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Query*



attaluri_kiran said:


> What's your PTE score?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


My PTE score is L/S/R/W 77/73/72/80

Over all 7 Band

BR
Ridhi


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

ridhidureja said:


> My PTE score is L/S/R/W 77/73/72/80
> 
> Over all 7 Band
> 
> ...


You are just near to 79. Are you taking up PTE again?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> ridhidureja said:
> 
> 
> > My PTE score is L/S/R/W 77/73/72/80
> ...




I have same score with Superior in Pte. Any chances for 190?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ridhidureja said:


> Is there any possibility for 70 Points to get NSW Invite
> 
> Skill code 2613
> Points 65+5


The harsh reality is that for your occupation there is no chance with 65+5. There are lots of candidates with 75+5 and 70+5. Even if you had 70+5 NSW would invite people with superior English (20 point score) ahead of you. 
So, realistically, you would need to improve your English score to get an invitation. With 75 you could even get invited for the SC189.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Karan0407 said:


> I have same score with Superior in Pte. Any chances for 190?


What is your occupation?


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since many of us are waiting for the bulk invitation from NSW, I checked the statistics for the last year (2017-2018). NSW started their bulk invites around November last year. But this year NSW might start their bulk invite around October. Let's hope for the best !!!
> 
> ...


Hi
Where did you get this info from?

BR,
RJ


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

10 points in PTE enough but it’s better to have 75 points 70+5 ss


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > I have same score with Superior in Pte. Any chances for 190?
> ...


My occupation is Analyst Programmer


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Karan0407 said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > Karan0407 said:
> ...


If you have 65+5 there will be too much competition for you, I'm afraid. Candidates with 70+5 would be chosen first and there are plenty of them with your ANZSCO.
You might have to wait until you have more experience points.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

rjadhav163 said:


> Hi
> Where did you get this info from?
> 
> BR,
> RJ


You can get the details from DoHA skill select website.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Under "State and Territory nominations" section, you can find the state nomination statistics for last month.









To get the summary for the last year (2017-2018), you can refer below site.

https://www.migrationdesk.com/threads/state-invitation-summary-2017-2018.42899/


Cheers !!!


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since many of us are waiting for the bulk invitation from NSW, I checked the statistics for the last year (2017-2018). NSW started their bulk invites around November last year. But this year NSW might start their bulk invite around October. Let's hope for the best !!!
> 
> ...


if i am not wrong.. these are the approved nominations figure.. so the peak for preinvite might be 1 or 2 months earlier. Isn't it?


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwifruit said:
> ...



How come it was easy last year. My friend got invite with same profile in just 2 weeks of application. In the month of October.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> if i am not wrong.. these are the approved nominations figure.. so the peak for preinvite might be 1 or 2 months earlier. Isn't it?


yes. you're right. But NSW approvals are quite fast. so we can assume that the invitation-approval duration gap could be around 1 month.


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

*NSW 190 STSOL and MLTSSL*

Dear Seniors Applicants,

I am a little confused between STSOL and MLTSSL.

Please clarify for me this important matter related to MLTSSL and STSOL occupations.

I am planning to apply as an Accountant (221111 – MLTSSL) and claim 5 points for my wife, however her occupation is 225311 Public Relations Professional under STSOL.

My concern is, can I able to apply for NSW 190 myself as 221111 Accountant (under MLTSSL) and include my spouse occupation 225311 (under STSOL) to claim the 5 points?

Any valuable advice higher appreciated.

Thank you in advance, 
Rustam


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Karan0407 said:


> How come it was easy last year. My friend got invite with same profile in just 2 weeks of application. In the month of October.


For years people got invited with 60 points for the SC189 but that was when they used to send 3000 invitations per month. Everything changed in the 2017/18 financial year as invitations went down to just a few hundred per round. In a question of months a big backlog was created and it kept increasing round by round. People started taking the PTE repeatedly to improve their scores and suddenly whoever didn't have 20 points for English was left at a huge disadvantage.

Even though we have had two big invitation rounds in August and September it would take a long time to clear the backlog and due to annual caps it is unlikely that pro-rata occupations will get invited with 65 points. As people with your ANZSCO have needed 75 points or more to get an invite for the 189 more and more have been filing 190 EOIs. 
That means that NSW now has thousands of candidates with 70+5 and 75+5. Even if those queues cleared you still would not get invited as long as there are candidates with 65+5 but with superior English. Those are the NSW rules. 

In the end it is a question of timing. If you had applied a year ago you might have been invited but right now things are very different.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


I think the regional areas mainly open after 31st October in NSW and close on June or July


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

*Received 190 (NSW) ITA for Visa*

Hi All,

Received nomination approval and ITA for 190 (NSW) visa early morning today. :clap2:


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

I am hoping they do at least a hundred or so pre-invites, maybe this thurs same time as last month. Would be good to see what occupations they are prioritizing.


----------



## saravanakumar1989 (Jan 18, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received nomination approval and ITA for 190 (NSW) visa early morning today. :clap2:


Congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received nomination approval and ITA for 190 (NSW) visa early morning today.


Congratulations, when did you lodge you application?


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Mates, need some information regarding submitting190 NSW EOI. Was planning to submit my 190 EOI with NSW. I currently have 65 points and after October I can claim 5 more points for experience. Kindly suggest if I can submit my EOI now and then update my points later in November. Or do you suggest I wait till 1st November and submit my EOI then. 

My ACS results shows like this by the way:
The following employment after October 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level ...

Thanks,
Amritha


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Congratulations, when did you lodge you application?


I received NSW invite for nomination on 23rd Aug and applied for the same on 28th Aug. Finally received the approval and skill select invite today.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Curious_A said:


> Mates, need some information regarding submitting190 NSW EOI. Was planning to submit my 190 EOI with NSW. I currently have 65 points and after October I can claim 5 more points for experience. Kindly suggest if I can submit my EOI now and then update my points later in November. Or do you suggest I wait till 1st November and submit my EOI then.
> 
> My ACS results shows like this by the way:
> The following employment after October 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level ...
> ...


Sure, no harm in submitting your EOI now, but mark any employment prior to Nov'2015 as non-relevant and anything beyond Nov'2015 as relevant. For eg:

Company ABC: DD-MM-YYYY - 31-Oct-15 (non-relevant)
Company ABC: 1-Nov-15 - Current (relevant) -- don't fill the end date.

Skill select will automatically update your points on Nov'2018 to 70 and your new DOE would be 1-Nov-2018.


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

@abhilash Thanks for the information. One more query on the same note. My ACS result says the below:
Dates: 03/13 - 01/18 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)
Position: Lead Systems Engineer

Since my experience letter was issued in Jan and I applied in July with the same, the result reflects till date(Jan 2018). I don't have any plans to change the Company, so I hope I
won't have any issues in later stages with the mentioned dates.

Thanks,
Amritha


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Curious_A said:


> @abhilash Thanks for the information. One more query on the same note. My ACS result says the below:
> Dates: 03/13 - 01/18 - 4 year(s) 10 month(s)
> Position: Lead Systems Engineer
> 
> ...


Should not be any issue, as when you submit to DHA you will give revised reference letter to prove your claims.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sadafsheikh said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, when did you lodge you application?
> ...


Congrats please let us know What is ur job code and points break down


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys 
I have updated my eoi on 02/09/2018 with Pte 20 and now Iam at 70 +5 how is the trend for Pre invites? Wht is last update on Pre invites please anyone can information how long should I Wait?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sadafsheikh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received nomination approval and ITA for 190 (NSW) visa early morning today.


Hi Sadaf
Congratulations!!!
You also got 189 invite on 11th sep . So which will you choose now.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## sadafsheikh (Sep 19, 2017)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Sadaf
> Congratulations!!!
> You also got 189 invite on 11th sep . So which will you choose now.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Thanks 

I did-not get 189 invite on 11st Aug and now my 189 is locked because i received invite for 190. I am gonna go with 190 (NSW) now.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Is there any hope for NSW with 65+5, PTE 10, non-pro Electrical Engineering...

-Upto 31st May, 70 pointers are cleared in 189

-NSW last invitation was 70+5 for this occupation...


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All,

can we expect any invites from NSW this week or friday ?

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Expats,*

Please confirm if anyone gets ITA.
*ANZSCO:* 263311
*Points:* 65
*DOE:* 24th April 2018
*ITA: *On wait ...


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

*NSW Round today?*

Hello All,

Previous two rounds happened on a Thursday.. Can we expect round today? Did anybody get nomination from NSW today?


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Query*



kEtraG said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Previous two rounds happened on a Thursday.. Can we expect round today? Did anybody get nomination from NSW today?


=====================================================

No update yet. I hope they should send some invite today
Is it possible to get NSW invite with 65+5 = 70 Points

BR 
Ridhi
SKill code 2613


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

ridhidureja said:


> =====================================================
> 
> No update yet. I hope they should send some invite today
> Is it possible to get NSW invite with 65+5 = 70 Points
> ...


I highly doubt that. They are currently sending invites for 75+5. Next we should expect for 70+5. So long time for 65+5.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

I have received an email this morning that NSW has approved my nomination. I have also received my invite to apply for PR.

Lodged my NSW application on 30 August 2018.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats mate whts ur date of eoi and Pre invites date 




burette said:


> I have received an email this morning that NSW has approved my nomination. I have also received my invite to apply for PR.
> 
> Lodged my NSW application on 30 August 2018.


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Query*



kEtraG said:


> I highly doubt that. They are currently sending invites for 75+5. Next we should expect for 70+5. So long time for 65+5.



Agreed but now new quota dor 2613 is more than 7000 for 189.
As per last trend 75 points 651 are cleared. There are not many 70 and 75 pointers.

Is it possible by November or December. Considering if for 189 they invite atleast 4500-5000 People.

Best Regards
Ridhi 
2613 SE


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats mate whts ur date of eoi and Pre invites date


Thanks. It's in my signature 

Scroll down.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

burette said:


> I have received an email this morning that NSW has approved my nomination. I have also received my invite to apply for PR.
> 
> Lodged my NSW application on 30 August 2018.


Congratulations burette


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

burette said:


> Thanks. It's in my signature
> 
> Scroll down.


How many points do u have? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> I highly doubt that. They are currently sending invites for 75+5. Next we should expect for 70+5. So long time for 65+5.


Where the hell are NSW sending 75+5 pre-invites ..last one I know off for 190 NSW for 2611* is 23 Aug been almost a month now ? Do you know anyone in Sept who have received NSW pre-invites ?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Where the hell are NSW sending 75+5 pre-invites ..last one I know off for 190 NSW for 2611* is 23 Aug been almost a month now ? Do you know anyone in Sept who have received NSW pre-invites ?


Now that people more or less know the 189 trend they probably have withdrawn their applications from 190 and 189 also gobbles up 75 pointers each round. NSW also probably not keen to issue invites to 70 pointers. This is the reason I can think of.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Now that people more or less know the 189 trend they probably have withdrawn their applications from 190 and 189 also gobbles up 75 pointers each round. NSW also probably not keen to issue invites to 70 pointers. This is the reason I can think of.


Hi Limp , Since you quoted my comment , but I am specifically talking about 80 pointers (75+5)?


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Limp , Since you quoted my comment , but I am specifically talking about 80 pointers (75+5)?


When I said 75 pointers I meant 75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190.

If I have 75, At this rate, I know I'm getting 189 within a month or so, so I'll withdraw 190, so maybe there aren't any 80 pointers left.. NSW also preferred 80 with 20 for English... so who knows, we are just assuming anyway, but I'm pretty sure increased 189 invites has an effect on everything.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> When I said 75 pointers I meant 75 for 189 and 75+5 for 190.
> 
> If I have 75, At this rate, I know I'm getting 189 within a month or so, so I'll withdraw 190, so maybe there aren't any 80 pointers left.. NSW also preferred 80 with 20 for English... so who knows, we are just assuming anyway, but I'm pretty sure increased 189 invites has an effect on everything.


+1 on that , off course 189's increased per ANZSCO would have an impact on state invites. I am an 80 pointer for State invite and waiting diligently , don't know for how long:clock:


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Limp , Since you quoted my comment , but I am specifically talking about 80 pointers (75+5)?
> ...


Do you have any information regarding nonpro rata occupation like electrical engineering, what is the waiting time for 70 pointers for 189, and 70+5=75 pointers for NSW.??? How many months??


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> +1 on that , off course 189's increased per ANZSCO would have an impact on state invites. I am an 80 pointer for State invite and waiting diligently , don't know for how long:clock:


Hang in there. Your's is close if NSW decide to issue a few.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Do you have any information regarding nonpro rata occupation like electrical engineering, what is the waiting time for 70 pointers for 189, and 70+5=75 pointers for NSW.??? How many months??


See here, this might help.


----------



## kEtraG (May 29, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Where the hell are NSW sending 75+5 pre-invites ..last one I know off for 190 NSW for 2611* is 23 Aug been almost a month now ? Do you know anyone in Sept who have received NSW pre-invites ?


I meant for 2613 when I replied, since that person was asking for 2613. Also, I meant last time NSW sent nomination it was for 75+5 on Aug 23.

Everybody is eagerly waiting for their call. Was it really that necessary to snap so badly?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

kEtraG said:


> I meant for 2613 when I replied, since that person was asking for 2613. Also, I meant last time NSW sent nomination it was for 75+5 on Aug 23.
> 
> Everybody is eagerly waiting for their call. Was it really that necessary to snap so badly?


Not snapping at your comment , just frustrated with state invites. Pls. don't take a word personally. It was not for you.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

rahul199447 said:


> how many points do u have?
> 
> Sent from my oneplus a5010 using tapatalk


65+5


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Am I missing something? Your total points add up to 75, yet you've mentioned it as 70?



sc.mnit said:


> Not snapping at your comment , just frustrated with state invites. Pls. don't take a word personally. It was not for you.


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Production Engineer (233513)
Date of Effect 24 March 2018
Age 30
Edu 15
PTE 20
SS 5
Total 70

Do you think I might get and invitation before 23/3/2020 or I MUST increase my points for that? 

Also, does anyone know the selection criteria for 190? Is it just based on points and DoE like 189?
I’ve heard people saying that English test score is an important criteria. 

Who knows?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

cesartse said:


> Production Engineer (233513)
> Date of Effect 24 March 2018
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> ...


Selection process is listed here



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 
> Occupation
> ...



But unlike 189 rounds, NSW doesn't publish any statistics around who and how many they have invited in each of their invitation rounds (which happen on an adhoc basis, with no specific schedule) so the selection criteria is not really transparent.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
WHEN can we expect the next invitation? It has been almost a month now.
Guys please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys is it wrong to have 2 eoi for two states?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Selection process is listed here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EOI date is of no significance?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

It's used as tie breaker.


hk_BA said:


> EOI date is of no significance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

No invites in Sep yet..what are we heading to..


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> No invites in Sep yet..what are we heading to..


We were hoping for this week, but not yet
Maybe next week? :mad2:


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nsw has sent invite today

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

DVS105 said:


> Nsw has sent invite today
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


I meant the nomination application

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

DVS105 said:


> Nsw has sent invite today
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Great congrats !! Seems NSW still at 75+5 for Business Analyst and Systems Analyst.

I am at 70+5, seems some more waiting.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

DVS105 said:


> I meant the nomination application
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


You mean ITA?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

gargn1420 said:


> No invites in Sep yet..what are we heading to..


Friend received NSW invite today 21st September 
Chef - 60 points


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

DVS105 said:


> I meant the nomination application
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to approval for your nomination or Pre-Invite?
If approval, what was your application and invitation date?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Any recent invites to Accountants???


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

tejasvichugh said:


> Are you referring to approval for your nomination or Pre-Invite?
> If approval, what was your application and invitation date?


It's the pre invite.. I had submitted eoi for nsw on Aug 25 I think. For Ict BA 

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone received the invitation for 261313?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridhidureja (Dec 14, 2015)

*Query*

How many 70 or 75 pointers will be there approximately.

As per results released by DIBP last round 75 pointers were cleared till August.

I am assuming in next round 70 points will start getting invites for 189 as all 75 pointers will be cleared.

Is there possibility Score will come to 65 got 2613.

For NSW 2613 with 70 pointers will they be invited

Next week is last week for this month. NSW may issue invites considering last week of month.

BR
Ridhi


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

ridhidureja said:


> How many 70 or 75 pointers will be there approximately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Were pre invites issued today.. Someone mentioned about it.. Is this confirmed? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Based on myimmitracker updates today, only few guys received the invitation on 21/09/2018.


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Based on myimmitracker updates today, only few guys received the invitation on 21/09/2018.
> 
> View attachment 89274


Sad news... just a few reported, so probably between 10-50 issued. Hopefully they will start rolling them out in larger quantity soon... I just want to see what occupations they are prioritizing... other than chef.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

No mechanical engineers again


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey guys!

I received an invite to apply for NSW State Sponsorship, 190 visa yesterday (Sept 21 2018). I have 14 days (Oct 5 2018) to apply. I submitted my application under Management Consultant for 189 on Aug 24th with 70 points and 190 on Aug 27th. I had updated my EOI on Sept 11, points remain the same, just had to make a few edits. I have few questions regarding the 190 invite. I have heard that the invite for 189 gets locked for 60 days.

1) Could you please confirm if this is correct? 
2) Is it 60 days from the date of submission of 190 invite or 60 days from Oct 5th? 
3) If my application is not picked for NSW and it gets unlocked for 189, what would be the date of submission for 189? Would it still remain Aug 24th or Sept 11th or change to the date the application is unlocked?"

Kindly help at the earliest.

Thanks


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, can i apply for NSW or other states directly on their website for nomination for 489 visa?? i have 75 pts including family sponsor points and my brother is citizen living in Victoria state?

261313- 2 july EOI

Kindly guide. TIA.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I received an invite to apply for NSW State Sponsorship, 190 visa yesterday (Sept 21 2018). I have 14 days (Oct 5 2018) to apply. I submitted my application under Management Consultant for 189 on Aug 24th with 70 points and 190 on Aug 27th. I had updated my EOI on Sept 11, points remain the same, just had to make a few edits. I have few questions regarding the 190 invite. I have heard that the invite for 189 gets locked for 60 days.
> 
> ...


Have you used the same EOI for both 189 and 190?
Btw, your EOI won't be locked out until your application is approved. i.e. you have 14 days to submit your nomination application which will be reviewed and you will receive an invitation to apply(ITA). The 60 day period for lodging your 190 application starts after you receive your ITA.

Generally, it's bad idea to use the same EOI for applying to both 189 and 190.
If you submit your nomination application on 5th Oct and if you don't receive their approval before 11th Oct, then your EOI will still be considered for the 189 round on 11th Oct.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any information about Electrical Engineer being invited by NSW under 190?


----------



## vishal78 (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> EOI date: 3rd-Apr-18
> 190 point: 75
> Code: 262112
> 
> Waiting for ITA




ANZCO - 233914.
189 - 70Pts
190 - 75Pts
489 - 80Pts
EOI Submitted - 23rd-July-2018.
Still Waiting....


----------



## talk2alok (Jun 6, 2018)

vishal78 said:


> ANZCO - 233914.
> 189 - 70Pts
> 190 - 75Pts
> 489 - 80Pts
> ...


Which Region??


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any information about Electrical Engineer being invited by NSW under 190?


What is your score? I'm waiting since December with 65+5 in your code..


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Have you used the same EOI for both 189 and 190?
> Btw, your EOI won't be locked out until your application is approved. i.e. you have 14 days to submit your nomination application which will be reviewed and you will receive an invitation to apply(ITA). The 60 day period for lodging your 190 application starts after you receive your ITA.
> 
> Generally, it's bad idea to use the same EOI for applying to both 189 and 190.
> If you submit your nomination application on 5th Oct and if you don't receive their approval before 11th Oct, then your EOI will still be considered for the 189 round on 11th Oct.




Sigh! I filed it in the same application. As per my estimate, I should receive an ITA for 189 in Nov or Dec (if things don't change). But situation is changing everyday so don't think I should risk not applying for 190.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Sigh! I filed it in the same application. As per my estimate, I should receive an ITA for 189 in Nov or Dec (if things don't change). But situation is changing everyday so don't think I should risk not applying for 190.


Yes, I think you should go ahead with 190 for now. Assuming you submit your 190 nomination application on 5th Oct, and probably receive your approval from NSW in 1-2 weeks' time, you may very well see both the Nov and Dec invite rounds for 189 (i.e. 60 days before you decide to go with either of these options). Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishal78 (Sep 16, 2018)

Nsw


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi 

Anyone from 2613 got any invite?


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi any one in thread waiting for invitation with ANZCO 233512 Mechanical engineer or have been invited recently?


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

arnolds said:


> hi all, can i apply for NSW or other states directly on their website for nomination for 489 visa?? i have 75 pts including family sponsor points and my brother is citizen living in Victoria state?
> 
> 261313- 2 july EOI
> 
> Kindly guide. TIA.


Hi 
Can you please tell me who can sponsor you in family 489 stream?
As I have my sister in laws Husband in Victoria.


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi 

I claimed spouse points. Can anyone give me some guidance on the list of documents I need to submit for NSW nomination? Is marriage certificate enough? 

Joachim


----------



## yigitkose (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi guys,
Is there any opportunity for 75+5 in near future or impossible in NSW for internal auditors. pte 20 points and exp 6 years. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Joachimlee said:


> Hi
> 
> I claimed spouse points. Can anyone give me some guidance on the list of documents I need to submit for NSW nomination? Is marriage certificate enough?
> 
> Joachim




If that marriage certificate is issued by commonwealth of Australia, then it should be enough. However, for overseas registrations, I got no idea.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Any news on NSW invitation rounds? Anyone??


----------



## Joachimlee (Jan 3, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> If that marriage certificate is issued by commonwealth of Australia, then it should be enough. However, for overseas registrations, I got no idea.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 

I have a Malaysian marriage certificate. Does anyone know if it is acceptable to the NSW Department?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Any news on NSW invitation rounds? Anyone??


Hi Shahid 

They are intimations on 21st Sept as per myimmitracker. So they gave some invites on 21 Sept.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi, any chance of getting pre invite from NSW with 70 (65+5) points for ANZ code 263311. DOE - 09.02.18


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

*2613 invites NSW*

It seems that NSW is inviting very less number of people from 2613 code. Is anyone aware of the reason why is it so? Is 2613 no more required in NSW? What are other probable reasons?


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

malik_mca said:


> It seems that NSW is inviting very less number of people from 2613 code. Is anyone aware of the reason why is it so? Is 2613 no more required in NSW? What are other probable reasons?


The main reason is that the destination of the majority people invited from 189 in 2613 are NSW and Victoria...90% people search their job and stay there... NSW gov now knows this well, and thus inviting people from other occupations- Construction Manager, civil engineer, Chef, technician, Electronic equipment trades worker.... Recently people from these occupations are mostly preferred by NSW..


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Guys anyone awaiting NSW approval? I received the invite on 23rd August. Lodgement date is 31st August. The anticipation is killing me 🤐


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

ee_sajib said:


> malik_mca said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that NSW is inviting very less number of people from 2613 code. Is anyone aware of the reason why is it so? Is 2613 no more required in NSW? What are other probable reasons?
> ...


NSW is inviting the occupations most in demand in their labour market. They need lots of trades people apart from any profession related to construction as there are many big infrastructure projects taking shape (Light rail, Sydney metro, Westconnex). They are struggling to find qualified people and are even recruiting from other states. 

Also, NSW know that lots of pro-rata occupations are being invited in the 189 rounds so they concentrate on occupations they need that are not getting invited because of their lower points. Chefs are an example.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Joachimlee said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > If that marriage certificate is issued by commonwealth of Australia, then it should be enough. However, for overseas registrations, I got no idea.
> ...


A marriage certificate on its own is not normally enough. You need to submit other evidence like joint bank account statements, bills in both names, property lease in both names, etc.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> Joachimlee said:
> 
> 
> > Ramramram222 said:
> ...


Hey kiwifruit, good to see you here after long....need your advice, I am getting married next month and will be filing my visa application post that, so what do I submit? I will only have a marriage certificate, nothing else as of then.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Guys anyone awaiting NSW approval? I received the invite on 23rd August. Lodgement date is 31st August. The anticipation is killing me 🤐


I lodged my application on 30 August and got my approval last Thurs. If your application is approved, I reckon you will hear from them some time this week.


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, I think you should go ahead with 190 for now. Assuming you submit your 190 nomination application on 5th Oct, and probably receive your approval from NSW in 1-2 weeks' time, you may very well see both the Nov and Dec invite rounds for 189 (i.e. 60 days before you decide to go with either of these options). Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Lodged my application yest. Let's see when they approve it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Guys anyone awaiting NSW approval? I received the invite on 23rd August. Lodgement date is 31st August. The anticipation is killing me 🤐



Congratulations for getting the invite!!
Please share Ur occupation , points breakdown and DOE


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

AP SINGH said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Guys anyone awaiting NSW approval? I received the invite on 23rd August. Lodgement date is 31st August. The anticipation is killing me 🤐
> ...


Chef
60 + 5
Age 30
Exp 5
PTE 10
Education 15


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

Can someone share me the link for LIST OF DOCUMENTS required to be submitted once you get INVITATION FOR NOMINATION from NSW for 190 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I have lodged eoi for 189 and 190 .
Telecommunication engineer -263311 Non pro
189- 70 points
190-70+5 
Pte 20
Exp 0
So can i expect invite from NSW 
cheers


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

tejasvichugh said:


> Hey kiwifruit, good to see you here after long....need your advice, I am getting married next month and will be filing my visa application post that, so what do I submit? I will only have a marriage certificate, nothing else as of then.


If you have only just got married you'll need a lot of evidence to prove that your relationship is genuine. If you were living together before getting married you can provide a rental agreement in both names and any joint bills or bank account statements you may have. I would suggest including any flight tickets or hotel bookings for trips you have taken together (if any), screenshots of social media posts where you were together, phone or WhatsApp call logs as far in the past as you can go, declarations from friends and family who know the length of your relationship, engagement photographs and wedding photographs.

Basically, you will have to prove to the CO that your relationship existed long before you applied for your visa and that your marriage isn't just a way for your partner to get Australian PR.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nithishanf said:


> Can someone share me the link for LIST OF DOCUMENTS required to be submitted once you get INVITATION FOR NOMINATION from NSW for 190
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Refer to this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## donhadi (Sep 25, 2018)

Mike611 said:


> Lodged my application yest. Let's see when they approve it. Fingers crossed!


Guys can anyone explain after Lodging your info in EOI, what is that you are getting it approved from NSW ? do you mean invitation ?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

donhadi said:


> Guys can anyone explain after Lodging your info in EOI, what is that you are getting it approved from NSW ? do you mean invitation ?


You will get a state nomination invite(others call it pre-invite) via email which will require you to submit documents to NSW(cost 300AUD). Once this is approved, you will receive an ITA(EOI status will change to INVITED), then you can lodge your 190 visa.


----------



## donhadi (Sep 25, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Yes, I think you should go ahead with 190 for now. Assuming you submit your 190 nomination application on 5th Oct, and probably receive your approval from NSW in 1-2 weeks' time, you may very well see both the Nov and Dec invite rounds for 189 (i.e. 60 days before you decide to go with either of these options). Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Hi, so i should get within 1~2 weeks invitation from NSW? since 28 Aug i lodged my EOI with below break down on Visa 190. 
is this delay a normal thing?



Computer Networking: 263111 | Age: 32 | PTE-A: 10 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 15 (70+5 pts)


----------



## Bizz (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi
In occupation list, NSW has not mentioned any experience what so ever. 
I just want to ask, is it necessary to have certain experience ? 
I have Phd in Electrical Engineering but all my experience post-Phd is teaching but want to apply as an electrical engineer. Are there any chances to get NSW's nomination ?
Following are my points 

Age : 30
Qualification : 20
English : 20

Total : 70


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kiwifruit, good to see you here after long....need your advice, I am getting married next month and will be filing my visa application post that, so what do I submit? I will only have a marriage certificate, nothing else as of then.
> ...


Well coming from India, living together before marriage or even taking solo trips is a rare possibility before marriage. I have a lot of photos though, hopefully they can serve the purpose


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> You will get a state nomination invite(others call it pre-invite) via email which will require you to submit documents to NSW(cost 300AUD). Once this is approved, you will receive an ITA(EOI status will change to INVITED), then you can lodge your 190 visa.


I am bit confused.

Does that mean "Once state nomination is approved, then you are Invited(nomination approved = ITA for 190) and you can proceed with Visa Process."

Or after nomination is approved, again our EOI will go to the SkillSelect and further Invite will be given according to our Points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

What are the chances of getting an invite for 70+5 points for 261112 ICT Systems Analysts from NSW if I submit EOI in a couple of days.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

nithishanf said:


> I am bit confused.
> 
> Does that mean "Once state nomination is approved, then you are Invited(nomination approved = ITA for 190) and you can proceed with Visa Process."
> 
> ...


 "Once state nomination is approved, then you are Invited(nomination approved = ITA for 190) and you can proceed with Visa Process."


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

tejasvichugh said:


> Well coming from India, living together before marriage or even taking solo trips is a rare possibility before marriage. I have a lot of photos though, hopefully they can serve the purpose


The photos will be useful but you will also need sworn declarations from your families and any close friend explaining the length and development of the relationship. That's one of the documents required when you apply for an Australian partner visa so it would serve your purpose for PR as well.
Social media posts are useful because they show the dates so if you have any where you are together you should include it.

By the way, put all photos in the same document with captions explaining where and when they were taken and save it as a pdf. Do not upload individual pictures.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Bizz said:


> Hi
> In occupation list, NSW has not mentioned any experience what so ever.
> I just want to ask, is it necessary to have certain experience ?
> I have Phd in Electrical Engineering but all my experience post-Phd is teaching but want to apply as an electrical engineer. Are there any chances to get NSW's nomination ?
> ...


When candidates with the same occupation have equal points NSW ranks them based on their English score and their work experience. Therefore, if there are other Electrical Engineers with 70 points total and superior English but with work experience they would be chosen ahead of you.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Well coming from India, living together before marriage or even taking solo trips is a rare possibility before marriage. I have a lot of photos though, hopefully they can serve the purpose
> ...


Thanks man, any idea what the formal of sowrn declaration be like?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

tejasvichugh said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > tejasvichugh said:
> ...


format*


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

donhadi said:


> Hi, so i should get within 1~2 weeks invitation from NSW? since 28 Aug i lodged my EOI with below break down on Visa 190.
> is this delay a normal thing?
> 
> Computer Networking: 263111 | Age: 32 | PTE-A: 10 | Degree: 15 | Experience: 15 (70+5 pts)


Have you received a pre-invite from NSW? If so they can take up to 6 weeks to approve your nomination and issue an ITA.

If you have simply lodged an EOI there is no guarantee that you will ever be invited. You would be competing with anyone in your same occupation who has the same number of points but any of them with a higher English score would be chosen ahead of you. If you haven't received a pre-invite (invitation to apply for NSW nomination) I would suggest working on improving your English score.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

tejasvichugh said:


> thanks man, any idea what the formal of sowrn declaration be like?
> 
> format*


Use the NSW statutory declaration format explained here:
https://www.service.nsw.gov.au/transaction/nsw-statutory-declaration-forms

The signature will need to be witnessed officially. In Australia this is done by a Justice of the Peace (JP) and in Europe by a Notary Public but you'll have to find out who should do it in India. I guess it would be a lawyer or a Notary Public as well.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

Any update. ??? Did any telecom engineer received NSW State Nomination invite after 1 july 2018.

No update in IMMI Tracker for telecom engineer 263311. I am worried if they usually send invite to this ANZSCO or not??

If anyone received, kindly confirm!!!


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

donhadi said:


> Hi, so i should get within 1~2 weeks invitation from NSW? since 28 Aug i lodged my EOI with below break down on Visa 190.
> is this delay a normal thing?
> 
> 
> ...


NSW sends invites as and when they decide to send invites. There is no fixed date like the 189 visa where invites are sent once a month. The only thing you can do is to wait patiently.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> What are the chances of getting an invite for 70+5 points for 261112 ICT Systems Analysts from NSW if I submit EOI in a couple of days.


Currently, candidates with 75+5 points are being invited. Last invite to 70+5 systems analyst was sent in the second week of April 18. I lodged my EOI to NSW on 26th April and have been waiting ever since. Wait for it, it will come in couple of months.

What is your English language score?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## yigitkose (Sep 23, 2018)

hey guys do you have any idea about internal auditor invitations. there are really few people in group. is it possible with 75+5


----------



## s_l105 (Sep 10, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea when Registered Nurse (254499) with 75points (including SS) will receive an invitation for NSW190?


Total: 70 (+5 for NSW 190)

Age: 30
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
English (PTE 79+): 20


----------



## s_l105 (Sep 10, 2018)

s_l105 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when Registered Nurse (254499) with 75points (including SS) will receive an invitation for NSW190?
> 
> 
> Total: 70 (+5 for NSW 190)
> ...


Forgot to mention I submitted my EOI on 25/09/2018.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

s_l105 said:


> Does anyone have any idea when Registered Nurse (254499) with 75points (including SS) will receive an invitation for NSW190?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been waiting since August on same points with Medical Practice ANZSCO and haven't got invitation yet. 
It seems NSW are not much interested on Registered Nurse anymore unless we have 75 or more points excluding state points.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s_l105 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have been waiting since August on same points with Medical Practice ANZSCO and haven't got invitation yet.
> It seems NSW are not much interested on Registered Nurse anymore unless we have 75 or more points excluding state points.
> 
> Cheers!!
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

s_l105 said:


> Ramramram222 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been waiting since August on same points with Medical Practice ANZSCO and haven't got invitation yet.
> ...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Currently, candidates with 75+5 points are being invited. Last invite to 70+5 systems analyst was sent in the second week of April 18. I lodged my EOI to NSW on 26th April and have been waiting ever since. Wait for it, it will come in couple of months.
> 
> What is your English language score?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Break up as below:
Age:30
Edu:15
Exp:5
English:20


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello,

I also received a pre-invite from NSW for Solicitor (Anzco 271311) on 21-09-2018. Just want to confirm do i get ITA directly if state nomination is approved or my application is than decided according to my points? I also have a few questions to discuss with you, if you can provide me your email address please.

Look forward to hearing from you in due course.


Age points= 25
Work Experience = 15
Education = 15
PTE-A = 10


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

burette said:


> NSW sends invites as and when they decide to send invites. There is no fixed date like the 189 visa where invites are sent once a month. The only thing you can do is to wait patiently.





burette said:


> 65+5


Hello,

I also got a pre-invite from NSW under 271311. Can you please provide me your email address i would like to discuss a few things with you.


Regards

Kashif


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

devil001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also received a pre-invite from NSW for Solicitor (Anzco 271311) on 21-09-2018. Just want to confirm do i get ITA directly if state nomination is approved or my application is than decided according to my points?


If NSW approve your nomination you will receive an ITA directly. Basically an email with a link to apply for the visa.


----------



## burette (Jul 26, 2018)

devil001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also received a pre-invite from NSW for Solicitor (Anzco 271311) on 21-09-2018. Just want to confirm do i get ITA directly if state nomination is approved or my application is than decided according to my points? I also have a few questions to discuss with you, if you can provide me your email address please.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Right now you would have to submit your application for NSW for assessment and approval. If approved, you will get an email from SkillSelect inviting you to apply for the visa.


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Check WA, have seen nurse option is available for 489 out there.


Ramramram222 said:


> I have been waiting since August on same points with Medical Practice ANZSCO and haven't got invitation yet.
> It seems NSW are not much interested on Registered Nurse anymore unless we have 75 or more points excluding state points.
> 
> Cheers!!
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

yumeth said:


> Check WA, have seen nurse option is available for 489 out there.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks for the advise bro!! But my DOE is just 6 weeks away from last 70 points non pro cut off date, so I stand chance to get 189 invite by 2 months. I think I should wait for a while, or else 489 is always available on worst scenario!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks good bro! All the best and hope you will get the grant soon. 


Ramramram222 said:


> Thanks for the advise bro!! But my DOE is just 6 weeks away from last 70 points non pro cut off date, so I stand chance to get 189 invite by 2 months. I think I should wait for a while, or else 489 is always available on worst scenario!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi everyone

Received my ITA for 190 NSW this morning!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Received my ITA for 190 NSW this morning!
> 
> ...


You mean final invite or pre invite for nomination 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> You mean final invite or pre invite for nomination
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Final

:dance:


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Based on myimmitracker updates today, only few guys received the invitation on 21/09/2018.
> 
> View attachment 89274


Any update on invitation in your case Rahul??


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Received my ITA for 190 NSW this morning!
> 
> ...



Many congratulations............


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Optimistic10 said:


> Any update on invitation in your case Rahul??




Nope. Still waiting for the invitation. Not sure when NSW is going to start inviting 70+5 pointers. Btw, what's your point breakdown? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

I have 75+5 for Nsw 263111. Going to apply soon. Does anyone know what my chances are? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Nope. Still waiting for the invitation. Not sure when NSW is going to start inviting 70+5 pointers. Btw, what's your point breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please see your private message box


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Are u waiting for VISA approval or state sponsorship invitation?


Rahul_AUS said:


> Nope. Still waiting for the invitation. Not sure when NSW is going to start inviting 70+5 pointers. Btw, what's your point breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi everyone. I m new here . I have lodged my eoi for nsw as a motor mechanic with 60+5 points. Any idea how long nsw take to send out pre invitation? Thanks


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Tarundowan said:


> Hi everyone. I m new here . I have lodged my eoi for nsw as a motor mechanic with 60+5 points. Any idea how long nsw take to send out pre invitation? Thanks


You will get in a month...


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for your response


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Nope. Still waiting for the invitation. Not sure when NSW is going to start inviting 70+5 pointers. Btw, what's your point breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope by October NSW will start inviting more people with 70 + 5 points.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Not sure on the number of invites sent out till now..i am a 75+5 (pte = 20) in 261111 and waiting since May 2018..i have started to think that there cud be an issue with my application


----------



## Newgirlirl (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi guys 

I was just wondering if I have any hope of receiving a visa with 65 (60 & 5) points for secondary school teacher 241411.

I have received an 8 in IELTS however I am new to teaching so cannot claim points for work experience. 

I have been looking at the forum for some time now however this is my first post.

Hope someone can shed some light on the situation. Thanks


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

gargn1420 said:


> Not sure on the number of invites sent out till now..i am a 75+5 (pte = 20) in 261111 and waiting since May 2018..i have started to think that there cud be an issue with my application


I don't think there is an issue with your application,...always just wait 10 more days for the official results from DHA so you can confirm where you are standing.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

mike129 said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure on the number of invites sent out till now..i am a 75+5 (pte = 20) in 261111 and waiting since May 2018..i have started to think that there cud be an issue with my application
> ...


I am yet to recieve a pre-invite..DHA will come after


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> Final
> 
> :dance:


*Congratulations :amen:*


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

Hi... Can someone suggest if I have missed state invitation - NSW / VIC or yet to receive same.
Also I couldn't find any relevant mail.

My EOI details are --

Code - 261313, 18 Mar, 70+5 pts, pte -20

Code - 261312, 1st july, 70+5 pts, pte -20


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

rohini2017 said:


> Hi... Can someone suggest if I have missed state invitation - NSW / VIC or yet to receive same.
> 
> Also I couldn't find any relevant mail.
> 
> ...




We all have the same doubt  because no one received the invitation for 70+5 since March 2018. 

For 2613* currently 75+5 pointers are being invited by NSW.

Hopefully September can bring a change. Post it here if you get the invitation this month.

Good Luck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> We all have the same doubt  because no one received the invitation for 70+5 since March 2018.
> 
> For 2613* currently 75+5 pointers are being invited by NSW.
> 
> ...


Waiting for my wife's vetasses. Then I'll have 80

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Received on my wife's EOI on the 21st of September 2018, 70+5, Civil Engineering. Any idea what the average waiting time is after you submit to NSW for a 190 ITA to be issued. I know it says 12 weeks but I have heard of some receiving after a week. Is this true?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

pcdfrost said:


> Received on my wife's EOI on the 21st of September 2018, 70+5, Civil Engineering. Any idea what the average waiting time is after you submit to NSW for a 190 ITA to be issued. I know it says 12 weeks but I have heard of some receiving after a week. Is this true?


I assume you mean that your wife has received an invitation to apply for state nomination.

Once you have lodged your nomination application and paid the $300 fee you can receive your final invite to apply for the visa pretty fast. I received my ITA within a week and most people here have got theirs within a month.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> I assume you mean that your wife has received an invitation to apply for state nomination.


Correct yes.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have applied with 55+5 it will not be considered
> If you have applied with 60+ 5 it will be considered
> 
> No once can predict SS, but with bare minimum points, very few applicants actually get invited
> ...


But, in the system, it says "the EOI has been submitted and the client claims equal points". I had submitted in the month of June and only in July, they have increased to 65.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Alex patrick said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > If you have applied with 55+5 it will not be considered
> ...


It makes no difference when you submitted your application. Under the new rules if you have less than 65 points in total it will not be considered. 

You need to increase your points to stand a chance as state nomination is also competitive. Very few occupations get invited with minimum points (trades people like chefs, electricians or motor mechanics mostly).


----------



## rr1122 (Oct 2, 2018)

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Received my ITA for 190 NSW this morning!


Can ask you how many points did you have?
Thanks and congratulations!


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> It makes no difference when you submitted your application. Under the new rules if you have less than 65 points in total it will not be considered.
> 
> You need to increase your points to stand a chance as state nomination is also competitive. Very few occupations get invited with minimum points (trades people like chefs, electricians or motor mechanics mostly).



Very well said.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Is there any enquiry related email id of NSW, at which we can ask questions about our EOI??????


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Received NSW approval today. 
Eoi: 7 july
Ita: 23 aug
Lodged: 31 august
Approval: 3 oct
Anzsco: 351311 chef


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received NSW approval today.
> Eoi: 7 july
> Ita: 23 aug
> Lodged: 31 august
> ...


Hi Tejasvi
Many congrats !! 
It has come in almost 6th week for you and for many others to report.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received NSW approval today.
> Eoi: 7 july
> Ita: 23 aug
> Lodged: 31 august
> ...


Many congratulations.......

Keep going...


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

From which mail ID, I will get the mail for NSW SS.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Shekhar0109 said:


> From which mail ID, I will get the mail for NSW SS.


 [email protected]

refer this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm a bit stuck. I scheduled my PCC and Health Assessments.
Got an ITA last week. What else do I need to do now? 
Can anyone direct me to a comprehensive instructions on how to lodge the visa and all documents I need to submit?

Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received NSW approval today.
> Eoi: 7 july
> Ita: 23 aug
> Lodged: 31 august
> ...


Congratulations! It has come almost under a month!!

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

accountant0618 said:


> I'm a bit stuck. I scheduled my PCC and Health Assessments.
> 
> Got an ITA last week. What else do I need to do now?
> 
> ...




I just verified in home affairs webpage also. Document check list for 190 is same as 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Is NSW inviting people with ANZ code 263311(Telecommunication Engineer). Points 65+5.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Is NSW inviting people with ANZ code 263311(Telecommunication Engineer). Points 65+5.


No, still not now....even don't know when they will start invite with 65+5..


----------



## janu92 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi All, 

Do you all think there's any possibility for a Civil Engineer (233211) to get nominated by NSW with 65+5 points? I have 20 points for English but have 0 experience 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*ITA News::*



Shekhar0109 said:


> Is NSW inviting people with ANZ code 263311(Telecommunication Engineer). Points 65+5.


I 'm in same shoes as you are *ANZSCO:: 263311*..... Please keep in contact i inbox message on EXPATFORUM.

:clock:


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi everyone below are my details
.when can I expect the nsw invite 
Total Marks: 80
Code: 261313 
DOE: 27/09/18 
English:20 
Age:25 
Exp:10 
Education:15 
Partner skills:5
SS: 5


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Divkasi said:


> Hi everyone below are my details
> .when can I expect the nsw invite
> Total Marks: 80
> Code: 261313
> ...




With 75 points you will get 189 on 11th Oct. then why you need to apply for 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

*waiting for invite*

hi all

by tracking the invites there is no chance for 70+5 people till next jan


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi all
> 
> by tracking the invites there is no chance for 70+5 people till next jan




Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

nelutla said:


> hi all
> 
> by tracking the invites there is no chance for 70+5 people till next jan


Is this for 189 or 190? Assuming you're talking about 189. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Azeem19 (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there any one in this thread with 233512 Mech Engineer waiting for invitaion from NSW.
Please share some info 
As I have 65+5 DoE 20 July

Thanks in advance


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> I 'm in same shoes as you are *ANZSCO:: 263311*..... Please keep in contact i inbox message on EXPATFORUM.
> 
> :clock:


I am also sailing in the same Boat. Don't know whether they are sending the invites to 263311 or not since I have not seen any update in IMMI Tracker as well.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure on the number of invites sent out till now..i am a 75+5 (pte = 20) in 261111 and waiting since May 2018..i have started to think that there cud be an issue with my application
> ...


Hi
As per below link already 261111 till 28.05.18 all 75 points are invited. If yours is 29-30th may than you will be invited in next round for 189

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-september-2018-invitation-round.aspx

Thanks and Regards


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

I am a 70 for 189 and 75+5 for 190.. and yes unfortunatel I applied on 29th May 


Immigrantno1 said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > gargn1420 said:
> ...


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hello Experts,

I filed my NSW EOI on 5-Jun-2018, here is my points breakdown:
Total points = 75: Age (25) + Edu (15) + Eng (20) + Exp (5) + PS (5) + SS (5)

I haven't received any nomination emails from NSW govt yet and its been over 4 months now. 

I have also observed this trend that NSW is picking up 80 (75 + 5) pointers at the moment. Per immitracker, I have noticed 22x BA/SA with DOE between 1-Apr-2018 to 1-Jul-2018 not picked up by both NSW and VIC. Is there a reason behind this trend? do we need to create fresh EOI with DOE in the new financial year (post Jul-2018) for NSW to notice?

Is it a good idea to withdraw my NSW EOI and create a fresh one?

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Is this for 189 or 190? Assuming you're talking about 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


no iam talking about 190 only


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> I am a 70 for 189 and 75+5 for 190.. and yes unfortunatel I applied on 29th May


Hi 
I thought it's 75 for 189. Sorry I do not know such case, you should also ask in 190 lodge thread if someone with 70 in 189 and 75+5 for 190 got invited. You will then get to know your expected timeline as well.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi
> I thought it's 75 for 189. Sorry I do not know such case, you should also ask in 190 lodge thread if someone with 70 in 189 and 75+5 for 190 got invited. You will then get to know your expected timeline as well.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


My wife got a pre-invite on 21 September with 70+5 Civil Engineering


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

nabhilash said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I filed my NSW EOI on 5-Jun-2018, here is my points breakdown:
> Total points = 75: Age (25) + Edu (15) + Eng (20) + Exp (5) + PS (5) + SS (5)
> ...


You do not need to create a new EOI. In fact, when applicants have equal points (in total and in individual categories like English score and experience) the older DOE should be invited first.

What is happening is that many people are getting 189 invites with 75 points and are not updating their 190 cases on immi tracker. A number of them did get invites for both 189 and 190 but only some withdrew their 190 EOI. So, don't worry if it looks like they have skipped a number of applications.

It is true that NSW are inviting applicants with 75 + 5 and will keep doing it as long as they submit 190 EOIs. This would change if all 75 pointers got a 189 invite, which might happen in the next couple of rounds. Then the states would start inviting people with 70 + 5.


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi All

I have 70 +5 (SS) for Computer Network and Systems Engineer job code. I have just filled EOI for 190 visa. Is there anything that I need to update apart from EOI?
Also, what invitation dates can be expected?

Much appreciate anyone taking time to help


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I submitted by Medical Examination results after I filed my EOI for 189 visa using Immi Account. At that time, I didn't see any option to submit Medical Examination results for 190 visa. 

Do I need to submit my Medical Examination results for 190 visa separately or are the same ones used by the DOHA? 

If yes, then please let me know how do I submit them for 190.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I submitted by Medical Examination results after I filed my EOI for 189 visa using Immi Account. At that time, I didn't see any option to submit Medical Examination results for 190 visa.
> 
> ...




Hi... Just wondering.. Have you received the invitation for 189 or 190? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi... Just wondering.. Have you received the invitation for 189 or 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I made the mistake of doing PCC and Medicals after submitting my EOI thinking I would get an invite in a couple of months. How wrong was I?


----------



## anita11 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum. I want to know what are the chances of offshore applicants with 70 + 5 points ( Anzsco 261313). Should I apply for Victoria or for NSW? 
Any suggestions would be great help.
Thanks


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

kunsal said:


> No. I made the mistake of doing PCC and Medicals after submitting my EOI thinking I would get an invite in a couple of months. How wrong was I?


I am also in the same boat 261313 70 points (without SS) waiting from April .. hope we would get invite soon atleast before DEC 2018.

Let's see what October invitation round has for us.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

anita11 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new to this forum. I want to know what are the chances of offshore applicants with 70 + 5 points ( Anzsco 261313). Should I apply for Victoria or for NSW?
> Any suggestions would be great help.
> Thanks


Why not both, it doesn't cost you anything.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> I am also in the same boat 261313 70 points (without SS) waiting from April .. hope we would get invite soon atleast before DEC 2018.
> 
> Let's see what October invitation round has for us.


Unfortunately there is a long backlog of 70 pointers from November 2017 so chances of getting an invite before December are unlikely.

Although, good thing is that there will hopefully be 70 point movement in this round after a year.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Unfortunately there is a long backlog of 70 pointers from November 2017 so chances of getting an invite before December are unlikely.
> 
> Although, good thing is that there will hopefully be 70 point movement in this round after a year.


What if I have 80 points for 263111. Do I still have a long wait?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> You do not need to create a new EOI. In fact, when applicants have equal points (in total and in individual categories like English score and experience) the older DOE should be invited first.
> 
> What is happening is that many people are getting 189 invites with 75 points and are not updating their 190 cases on immi tracker. A number of them did get invites for both 189 and 190 but only some withdrew their 190 EOI. So, don't worry if it looks like they have skipped a number of applications.
> 
> It is true that NSW are inviting applicants with 75 + 5 and will keep doing it as long as they submit 190 EOIs. This would change if all 75 pointers got a 189 invite, which might happen in the next couple of rounds. Then the states would start inviting people with 70 + 5.


Thanks, Kiwifruit. Your thought process makes sense to me. It gives hope to folks who are waiting in the queue. Appreciate it mate!


----------



## Sadhnaarora (Sep 16, 2018)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have 70 +5 (SS) for Computer Network and Systems Engineer job code. I have just filled EOI for 190 visa. Is there anything that I need to update apart from EOI?
> Also, what invitation dates can be expected?
> ...


Aby help?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

kiwifruit said:


> You do not need to create a new EOI. In fact, when applicants have equal points (in total and in individual categories like English score and experience) the older DOE should be invited first.
> 
> What is happening is that many people are getting 189 invites with 75 points and are not updating their 190 cases on immi tracker. A number of them did get invites for both 189 and 190 but only some withdrew their 190 EOI. So, don't worry if it looks like they have skipped a number of applications.
> 
> It is true that NSW are inviting applicants with 75 + 5 and will keep doing it as long as they submit 190 EOIs. This would change if all 75 pointers got a 189 invite, which might happen in the next couple of rounds. Then the states would start inviting people with 70 + 5.


I wonder why states are not interested to invite 70+5 pointers already? Is it because they do not want to skip directly to 70+5 pointers when they know the queue still have 75+5 pointers available?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

insider580 said:


> I wonder why states are not interested to invite 70+5 pointers already? Is it because they do not want to skip directly to 70+5 pointers when they know the queue still have 75+5 pointers available?




NSW clearly knows that the high pointers (75+5) will be cleared through 189. 

Even if they invite 75+5 pointers, they will withdraw 190 and go with 189.

That’s why for first 4-5 months, NSW usually invites very less no. of people. They don’t want to spend efforts to process the high point applications which could be withdrawn due to 189.

Also they cannot skip high pointers and invite 70+ 5 pointers because of the selection criteria published on their website.( for each occupation high pointers will be invited first)

Based on last year trend, NSW started to give bulk invitations from the month October.

NSW Nominations statistics (2017-2018 year)

No.of nomintation

Jul-17(9)
Aug-17(41)
Sep-17(8)
Oct-17(92)
Nov-17(408)
Dec-17(379)
Jan-18(395)
Feb-18(419)
Mar-18(583)
Apr-18(256)
May-18(878)
Jun-18(330)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Sadhnaarora said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have 70 +5 (SS) for Computer Network and Systems Engineer job code. I have just filled EOI for 190 visa. Is there anything that I need to update apart from EOI?
> Also, what invitation dates can be expected?
> ...


Have you only applied for NSW or for other states as well?
I assume you also have a 189 EOI and I hope it's separate from your 190.
Once you have filed your EOIs there's nothing else to do but wait, unless you can increase your points somehow. You could be preparing to take the PTE if you don't have 20 points for English already, or preparing to take the NAATI CCL. 

Invitation dates from the states are totally unpredictable. They can send any number of invites any day they fancy and there's no way of knowing officially how many people they are inviting or which occupations because they don't publish that information. We can only get an idea from the cases registered on immitracker and unfortunately those are a small sample.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> NSW clearly knows that the high pointers (75+5) will be cleared through 189.
> 
> Even if they invite 75+5 pointers, they will withdraw 190 and go with 189.
> 
> ...


Great explaination. To the point


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Rahul_AUS said:


> NSW clearly knows that the high pointers (75+5) will be cleared through 189.
> 
> Even if they invite 75+5 pointers, they will withdraw 190 and go with 189.
> 
> ...


That's right. That's why NSW invites a lot of occupations that are in high demand but usually have low points, like trades. Their occupational ceiling is huge but there are few applications and most with just 65 points, so they don't stand a chance of getting a 189 invite. NSW invites as many of those as possible, which I think is fair. For example, for electricians there have been 15 invites through 189 in 3 months and their occupational ceiling is over 9000. That's why any electricians that apply for NSW sponsorship get invited straight away.


----------



## fantasticfour (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Please can someone guide me on when can I expect reply to submitted EOI as even after having a decent score for myself and husband, we havn't received any so far ? 

Also, is not advisable to apply for multiple states at the same time ? Kindly advise. 

PFB for application details:

Thank you in advance 

Good luck everyone !

Current Status : Waiting for reply to EOI

ME:
ANZSCO Code: 263213(ICT Systems Test Engineer)
Age: 30 pts
Education: B.Tech CSE: 15 pts
PTE - 20 pts
Work in Australia experience - 5 pts
Overseas experience - 5 pts
Spouse - 5 pts
State sponsorship - 5 pts
Total points - 85 

Dates:
ACS : 7 July 2017
PTE exam : 27 Jan 2018
EOI for NSW submitted on : 6 Feb 2018

HUSBAND:
ANZSCO Code: 261312(Developer Programmer)
Age: 30 pts
Education: B.Tech CSE: 15 pts
PTE - 10 pts
Overseas experience - 10 pts
Spouse - 5 pts
State sponsorship - 5 pts
Total points - 75

Dates:
ACS : 11 July 2017
PTE exam : 27 Jan 2018
EOI for NSW submitted on : 24 Jan 2018


----------



## Gurubal (Aug 26, 2018)

Congratulations...me too civil engineer waiting from July’18 with 75 points...may I know yours EOI date...


----------



## Gurubal (Aug 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Immigrantno1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Congratulations for pre invite...can you help to share your EOI date to predict mine case ...me too waiting for pre invite from July’18


----------



## Gurubal (Aug 26, 2018)

Gurubal said:


> pcdfrost said:
> 
> 
> > Immigrantno1 said:
> ...


With same 70+ 5 points


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

fantasticfour said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please can someone guide me on when can I expect reply to submitted EOI as even after having a decent score for myself and husband, we havn't received any so far ?
> 
> ...


Have you submitted a 189 EOI? With that number of points you should get an invite in the next round (11 October). Or is your occupation not eligible for 189?

The problem with your 190 EOI is that your occupation is not in the NSW priority list so you are unlikely to get an invite. 
Your husband's occupation is on their list but he will have to wait until the applications with 75+5 points have been cleared. He could increase his English score to get invited for the 189 straight away though.

You can apply for several states without a problem. It is worth a try if you don't have a strong preference for one.


----------



## Heria (Oct 9, 2018)

Is there anyone who received 190 NSW in October? If so, what occupation?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Heria said:


> Is there anyone who received 190 NSW in October? If so, what occupation?


Hi heria
No news anywhere on nsw invite. 

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Heria said:


> Is there anyone who received 190 NSW in October? If so, what occupation?


Don't think so. 

Since 189 rounds are now held only once a month, I think NSW will be inviting people after the 11th of every month so that all high point holders take up the less restrictive 189 visa option and NSW are left with the next highest point holders to choose from.


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Since 189 rounds are now held only once a month, I think NSW will be inviting people after the 11th of every month so that all high point holders take up the less restrictive 189 visa option and NSW are left with the next highest point holders to choose from.


Hi Kunsal 
But this is not good, as then high pointers wait out for next 189 and waste 190 invite. Happened much in 21 Aug invite round.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all, has anyone received approval from NSW for applications filed in September? Particularly for 2611 ANZCO

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

I am also waiting for NSW approval for the application filed on Sep 22 (invite recd on Sep 21)


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

krishmu said:


> I am also waiting for NSW approval for the application filed on Sep 22 (invite recd on Sep 21)


ANZCO code 261111


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

I am also waiting for NSW nomination

189 --70 points (EOI --1st May 18)
190 --NSW --75 points (EOI --1st Aug 2018)


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

shas.irctc said:


> I am also waiting for NSW nomination
> 
> 189 --70 points (EOI --1st May 18)
> 190 --NSW --75 points (EOI --1st Aug 2018)


Iam also waiting 01 Sep 18 eoi date but many are from march it may take 3-4 months more I think


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

nelutla said:


> shas.irctc said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for NSW nomination
> ...


Hi
State invites does not work on eoi date. Applications are randomly chosen which are suitable for state nomination. Nsw is more inclined for high points and good English.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Immigrantno1 said:


> State invites does not work on eoi date. Applications are randomly chosen which are suitable for state nomination. Nsw is more inclined for high points and good English.


Applications are not randomly chosen. The criteria is published on the NSW page:

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

As the criteria says, when all points are equal the candidate with the earlier DOE gets priority.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

@kiwifruit 
Query for you. Can one lodge 190 visa without police check and medicals. Can upload same later as one receives them in 6-8 days time.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

himsrj said:


> @kiwifruit
> Query for you. Can one lodge 190 visa without police check and medicals. Can upload same later as one receives them in 6-8 days time.


Yes, you can. I did not get the link for the medicals until after I paid my visa fee. My medicals were uploaded about a week after I lodged my application. 
The PCC could also be added later.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, you can. I did not get the link for the medicals until after I paid my visa fee. My medicals were uploaded about a week after I lodged my application.
> The PCC could also be added later.


Tons of thanks to you. Have a good day ahead.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

Need some clarification on Form 80 and 1221.

Does it have to be hand written?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Yes, you can. I did not get the link for the medicals until after I paid my visa fee. My medicals were uploaded about a week after I lodged my application.
> The PCC could also be added later.


Does this apply to all documents? Say for example I receive additional payslips/employment documents after application, will I be able to attached them at a later stage.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Guys... Good news for 261313 70 pointers 

There is an invitation for 70 points 261313 DOE- November 2017. This is the first invitation for 70 points after Nov 2017....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Guys... Good news for 261313 70 pointers
> 
> There is an invitation for 70 points 261313 DOE- November 2017. This is the first invitation for 70 points after Nov 2017....
> 
> ...


Someone with DOE 14th dec for 2613 with 70 points also got invited


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Someone with DOE 14th dec for 2613 with 70 points also got invited




Great !!!! Happy to hear  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammadraza321 (Aug 24, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Guys... Good news for 261313 70 pointers
> 
> There is an invitation for 70 points 261313 DOE- November 2017. This is the first invitation for 70 points after Nov 2017....
> 
> ...


70 points with SS or without?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

mohammadraza321 said:


> 70 points with SS or without?




Without. This invitation is for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammadraza321 (Aug 24, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> mohammadraza321 said:
> 
> 
> > 70 points with SS or without?
> ...


Oops, sorry.


----------



## Mrk2016 (Jan 31, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Guys... Good news for 261313 70 pointers
> 
> There is an invitation for 70 points 261313 DOE- November 2017. This is the first invitation for 70 points after Nov 2017....
> 
> ...



Excellent News . Atlast they have started giving for 70 pointers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Mrk2016 said:


> Excellent News . Atlast they have started giving for 70 pointers




Yeah... Indeed a good news.. as far as I know..70 points upto DOE - 14/01/2018 got cleared today through 189.

This is definitely a positive movement for us who are waiting for NSW since Feb 2018. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

pcdfrost said:


> Does this apply to all documents? Say for example I receive additional payslips/employment documents after application, will I be able to attached them at a later stage.


Yes, you can add more documents as long as you don't reach the upload limit.
To avoid this, combine all related documents into one pdf, for example, all payslips you currently have.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> pcdfrost said:
> 
> 
> > Does this apply to all documents? Say for example I receive additional payslips/employment documents after application, will I be able to attached them at a later stage.
> ...


I only have payslips from 2017 to present. Will that be ok? It says for the past 10 years. I didnt keep payslips unfortunately... but I do have employment certificates with salary details.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

accountant0618 said:


> I only have payslips from 2017 to present. Will that be ok? It says for the past 10 years. I didnt keep payslips unfortunately... but I do have employment certificates with salary details.


You will have to provide as much evidence as possible. Apart from the employment certificates you will need annual tax statements showing your income from each company you have worked for and bank statements showing your salary credits. These can be requested from your bank if you don't have copies or are not able to download them from internet banking.


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello everyone! I posted couple of months ago asking for some information but nobody was able to help me out. I am a Social Worker and unfortunately there is no enough data for that occupation or similar cases that I am familiar with.

I was wondering if you have heard anything lately or know someone who had applied as a Social Worker? Or any other info would be highly appreciated! Currently I have 65 points but in December will have 70 because I am finishing my study in Australia.

Thank you very much in advance!

EOI date 1.06.18, last updated 20.07.18
Age:30
Bachelor:15
English:20
Australian Study: 5 (in December)
Total : 65 (70 in December)


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ani_dya said:


> Hello everyone! I posted couple of months ago asking for some information but nobody was able to help me out. I am a Social Worker and unfortunately there is no enough data for that occupation or similar cases that I am familiar with.
> 
> I was wondering if you have heard anything lately or know someone who had applied as a Social Worker? Or any other info would be highly appreciated! Currently I have 65 points but in December will have 70 because I am finishing my study in Australia.
> 
> ...


Do you have any work experience at all?
Is your bachelor's degree related to social work?
You need to prove that social worker is the right occupation for you so unless your degree is related to that occupation you won't qualify. 

If you meet that requirement then I would advise filling an EOI now. Social worker is on the NSW priority list so you might get invited even with low points and no work experience because you hardly have any competition. 

In any case, once you get 70 points you will stand a great chance to get a 189 invite so you can create a second EOI in December.


----------



## julianegold1981 (Oct 11, 2018)

*Childcare Manager - EOI 65 points - 190*



kiwifruit said:


> That's right. That's why NSW invites a lot of occupations that are in high demand but usually have low points, like trades. Their occupational ceiling is huge but there are few applications and most with just 65 points, so they don't stand a chance of getting a 189 invite. NSW invites as many of those as possible, which I think is fair. For example, for electricians there have been 15 invites through 189 in 3 months and their occupational ceiling is over 9000. That's why any electricians that apply for NSW sponsorship get invited straight away.


Would you think that would be the case for Childcare Manager? My sister applied 6 weeks ago the 190 with 65 points but no EOI invitation yet, at the same time we see the ceiling is 1000 spaces and only 2 people took it so far so it would indicate that there are not many applications in this area.


Thanks for your ideas,

Juliane


----------



## Muntz (Oct 7, 2018)

*Architect 65 points SC190 NSW - EOI-8 Jun 18*

Hi,

I lodged my EOI for 190 NSW on 8 June 2018.

Architect - 232111
Any idea if they are calling at 65 points for non pro rata subjects and if so do I have a chance for a 190 NSW invite?

Thanks


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi everyone. I am new in the thread. What is my chance of 190 invitation for 70 points ?
ANZACO 254412 registered nurse 
EOI date 28/08/2018


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

Got an ITA under subclass 189. Feeling relaxed after persistent efforts of 1 year.

Will try to withdraw NSW application under 190 once I lodge the visa application.


----------



## rd61191 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey!

Is there any chance of getting NSW invite with 65+5 points.
ANZOE code - 261311 Analyst Programmer 

DOE- 28th Sep'18 
Age- 30 
Education - 15
PTE - 20


----------



## rd61191 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey!

Is there any chance of getting NSW invite by feb/march with 65+5 points.
ANZOE code - 261311 Analyst Programmer 

DOE- 28th Sep'18 
Age- 30 
Education - 15
PTE - 20

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Muntz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI for 190 NSW on 8 June 2018.
> 
> ...


There is no pro-rata category for state nomination. They look at individual occupations on their priority list and take the applicants with the highest points within each occupation. Some occupations tend to have lower points so they can be invited with 65 (trades people mostly) but others are more competitive (ICT people have been invited with 75 so far).
I would suggest taking a look at immi tracker to see the current trend. There are several cases registered in the queue with 70+5 so those would be selected ahead of you and then it would move to 65+5.
It is not looking very hopeful at the moment, I'm afraid.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

rd61191 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Is there any chance of getting NSW invite by feb/march with 65+5 points.
> ANZOE code - 261311 Analyst Programmer
> ...


Unfortunately the answer is most likely not.
There are lots of applications with 70+5 and all of them would be chosen ahead of yours. Besides, any candidate with 65+5 that has 20 points for English but also has points for work experience would be chosen ahead of you. So, unless you can increase your points some other way to get a 189 invite, you will have to wait until you have enough work experience.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

arju99 said:


> Hi everyone. I am new in the thread. What is my chance of 190 invitation for 70 points ?
> ANZACO 254412 registered nurse
> EOI date 28/08/2018


Is that 65+5 or 70+5?
What is your point breakdown?
Have you filed a 189 EOI as well?


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone with ANZSCO code of 261111/2 been invited recently?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

How NSW rank their EOI applicants? is it different to VIC? 
Could someone shed me some light on?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> How NSW rank their EOI applicants? is it different to VIC?
> Could someone shed me some light on?


#1 Occupation
#2 Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
#3 English language ability
#4 Skilled employment

Check it out https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi experts, 

Any chance for: 
ANZOE code - 233411 Electronics Engineer

DOE- 29th Aug'18 with 70+5
PTE - 10
Education - 15
Age - 25
Experience - 15
Partner - 5


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Any chance for:
> ANZOE code - 233411 Electronics Engineer
> ...


Did you not apply 189? With 70 points non pro rata you would have received an invite.


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> arju99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I am new in the thread. What is my chance of 190 invitation for 70 points ?
> ...


It's 65 for 189 and 66+5 for 190. 

Edu: 15
Age:30
Pte:10
Partners skill: 5
Exp: 5
--------------------------------
Total: 65 
( I have no hope of getting 189 invitation with 65 points, although I've applied for it too)

EOI 60+5 on 28/08/2017 for NSW 190

Exp:5 and eoi updated to 65+5=70 on 28/08/2018

It's been a long wait. They keep on increasing occupational ceiling for registered nurse but what I am thinking is NSW is not interested in taking RN unless more than 75. 😰


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

arju99 said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > arju99 said:
> ...


Have you tried preparing for the PTE to improve your English score? If you scored 79+ you would have an extra 10 points and then you would get a 189 invite straight away.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

intruder_ said:


> Did you not apply 189? With 70 points non pro rata you would have received an invite.


The problem is if I apply 189, I can't claim partner skill then it will be 65 points not 70 points

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

davidng said:


> The problem is if I apply 189, I can't claim partner skill then it will 65 points not 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Oh, I get your point spouses occupation code not on MLTSSL to claim partner points for 189.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

intruder_ said:


> Oh, I get your point spouses occupation code not on MLTSSL to claim partner points for 189.


 What's do u think about my chance for NSW ss 70+5 with PTE 10?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

davidng said:


> What's do u think about my chance for NSW ss 70+5 with PTE 10?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It all depends on how soon you want to be invited and want to be in Australia. That should determine if you want to increase your overall score to 70 without partner points with 20 in PTE.
Presuming your code is a non-pro you can secure an 189 invite as well.



davidng said:


> What's do u think about my chance for NSW ss 70+5 with PTE 10?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaalidas (Sep 29, 2018)

Friends, please find my current scenario and clarify, since am new to this process.

Friends, sorry If I ask any basic questions.

I need your inputs to start my PR travel.

age: 30
education: 15
work overall: 10
pte: 10

total: 65 

occupation : software engineer 261313

Q1 : Shall I go ahead and submit EOI with 65 points?

Q2: During EOI, I can select both 189 and 190 ? Currently am working in NSW. so if I select 190, I will get extra 5 points right. but I don't know how this process is.

Q3: Since my point is 65. I am planning to apply ACS for my spouse and get the partner skills. she is also working in my company. so she should get same occupation code. shall I wait till she gets ACS result and PTE completion ? or I can submit EOI with my 65 points now ?

Q4: If I get partner skill points and apply for 190, my overall points would be 65+ 5+5= 75. shall I go in this way ? or 65+5= 70 under 189. am not sure what is the right direction. current am in NSW. if I get invite from NSW only, I will be happy. I won't prefer other states. so need suggestion from you guys.

Q5: I saw from a different forum that expected points to apply for 189 will be revised to 75. is this true ? any idea about this? 

Q6: 70 points under 189 or 75 points under 190. In which section, I will get invite soon after my EOI and get granted soon ? any idea with current processing times. THIS IS MY TOP QUESTION AND THINKING FOR SO LONG TIME..


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Kaalidas said:


> age: 30
> education: 15
> work overall: 10
> pte: 10
> ...


Please see my replies in bold above.


----------



## Kaalidas (Sep 29, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Kaalidas said:
> 
> 
> > age: 30
> ...



Hello - Thank you so much for your sensible,responsible inputs. God bless.


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Ani_dya said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone! I posted couple of months ago asking for some information but nobody was able to help me out. I am a Social Worker and unfortunately there is no enough data for that occupation or similar cases that I am familiar with.
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply, kiwifruit!

As I said, my EOI if from 1.06.18, updated to 65 points on 20.07.18. However, I haven’t been invited yet.

Yes, my degree is recognized, otherwise I wouldn’t be able to claim the bachelor points, right?

No, I do not have any experience that’s why I have not claimed points for that.

I’m intrigued now when you said I can create anther EOI. If I update mine in December I can use it right? Do you think I’ll my chances will be higher is if I create a second one?

Thank you very much for your replies!


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Ani_dya said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, kiwifruit!
> 
> As I said, my EOI if from 1.06.18, updated to 65 points on 20.07.18. However, I haven’t been invited yet.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few people in the forum who have filed an EOI for an occupation not related to their bachelor's degree. You might have a recognised degree in, say, Biology, but apply as a Software Engineer. This is possible when you have work experience in that occupation, although the skills assessing authority tends to deduct points when your degree is not relevant. That's why I was asking about your degree and work experience. 

It is advisable to file a separate EOI for 189 and 190. This way you could potentially be invited for both and choose whichever you prefer. It also gives you the chance to suspend one EOI while the other is still active. Of course you can just have your current one and update it in December but if you got a 190 invite your EOI would get frozen and it would not be considered in the next 189 round. If you're happy accepting either visa then a single EOI is not an issue.

Once you have 70 points you will have a very good chance to get a 189 invite, as it is based on total points only within the non pro-rata category. On the other hand, NSW looks at the total points but also English score and work experience. As you don't have any work experience you have fewer chances to get invited by them.


----------



## mzvienne (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
do anyone have an idea of the waiting period for the Invite ti apply for NSW 190,
course *Enrolled Nurse*
total point with state nomination is 70
submitted my EOI on teh 26th of september, 2018
still waiting in hope.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, I need some advise with my 190 eoi. I have 70 points for 189 and have sent my eoi in Sept. At the same time my wife is also getting her skills attested by vetasses. (This will give us 5 points only for SS as her occupation is not the main skills list but is on the NSW list) 

Apparently 189 should come through for me sometime in dec-jan. 

So I have 3 options.

1. Apply for my NSW 190 ( 70+ 5 SS) 
I have 90+ in PTE and 3 years work exp (ACS) in my field 263111 with a masters degree from Australia. 

2. Wait till my wife's Vetasses comes through( Should be late november) and then file my 190 EOI then I will have 80 points 

3. Dont apply for 190 with my wife's 5 points till after dec 11 as I might get my 189. 

I really want a 189 like everyone else. Can someone please advise. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey everyone, I need some advise with my 190 eoi. I have 70 points for 189 and have sent my eoi in Sept. At the same time my wife is also getting her skills attested by vetasses. (This will give us 5 points only for SS as her occupation is not the main skills list but is on the NSW list)
> 
> Apparently 189 should come through for me sometime in dec-jan.
> 
> ...


Apply for both. Stick to what you get first, you"ll have 60 days to apply for visa and decide upon others.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey everyone, I need some advise with my 190 eoi. I have 70 points for 189 and have sent my eoi in Sept. At the same time my wife is also getting her skills attested by vetasses. (This will give us 5 points only for SS as her occupation is not the main skills list but is on the NSW list)
> 
> Apparently 189 should come through for me sometime in dec-jan.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation? If it's pro-rata like Software Engineer I doubt you will get invited with 70 points before February next year and that's assuming that the number of invites continue at the current level, which seems unlikely.

If I were in your shoes I would file a 190 EOI now and then update it with your partner points. You'll be lucky if you get a NSW invite, bearing in mind what the Government has been saying lately about reducing the immigration program and keeping new migrants in regional areas for 5 years.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for your honest response. I'll send in my 190 today. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Apply for both. Stick to what you get first, you"ll have 60 days to apply for visa and decide upon others.


Yea I'll do that. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Total_Domination said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, I need some advise with my 190 eoi. I have 70 points for 189 and have sent my eoi in Sept. At the same time my wife is also getting her skills attested by vetasses. (This will give us 5 points only for SS as her occupation is not the main skills list but is on the NSW list)
> ...


Reading this article, I’m not quite sure.

Searh for “Tasmania”, and read that paragraph and the one above it.

https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/po...es-what-it-s-meant-to-do-20181012-p509dj.html


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

plcaau said:


> Reading this article, I’m not quite sure.
> 
> Searh for “Tasmania”, and read that paragraph and the one above it.
> 
> https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/po...es-what-it-s-meant-to-do-20181012-p509dj.html


I've read the whole article plus many others that have been published in Australia during the past week. I've also watched interviews with the Immigration Minister and the Premier of NSW.

It all revolves around the same fact. Sydney, Melbourne and South East Queensland are totally congested and their population has been growing at an alarming rate because most new immigrants move to those areas. The current infrastructure can't cope, especially in Sydney, which is why the Premier would like to reduce the immigrant intake for a few years.

The Australian economy still needs immigrants but the Government needs to find a way to direct them to smaller cities. 
That's why they are considering introducing new visa conditions to keep immigrants in regional areas. 

The result of all this will likely be a reduction in the number of people who will be granted unrestricted 189 visas and NSW sponsorship. That's why I would not turn up my nose at a 190 invite to wait for a 189. Things might change considerably next year so I would take the chance I am given right now.


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

twarelane said:


> Anyone with ANZSCO code of 261111/2 been invited recently?


Anyone?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

twarelane said:


> Anyone?


According to immitracker two people with that ANZSCO were invited by NSW on 21 Sep 2018. Both of them had 75+5 points.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone (especially 2613** guys) got an invite from NSW this month?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Has anyone (especially 2613** guys) got an invite from NSW this month?


Same question bro I was also wondering no invites. Thought they will start with 70+5 but there is non


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Has anyone (especially 2613** guys) got an invite from NSW this month?




Eagerly Waiting !!!! Usually NSW invites on 3rd or 4th week of the month. 

Hopefully, NSW will start the bulk invite from this month. 

Post it here when you got the invitation... Good Luck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Got mine last week. 263111. Wishing everyone to get there invitation within this month.


Rahul_AUS said:


> Eagerly Waiting !!!! Usually NSW invites on 3rd or 4th week of the month.
> 
> Hopefully, NSW will start the bulk invite from this month.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone (especially 2613** guys) got an invite from NSW this month?
> ...


Ok is it same like 189 on one days they invite everyone or different


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Ok is it same like 189 on one days they invite everyone or different




It’s not same like 189. They don’t have fixed date. But based on the past month trend they send the invitations after 189 round. So mostly 3rd or 4th week of the month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

yumeth said:


> Got mine last week. 263111. Wishing everyone to get there invitation within this month.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey yumeth! Could you please share your points breakdown. I applied on sat with 70 points for 263111. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi there!
I am giving a shout to those who received NSW PRE INVITE on September 21st.
Has anyone received the approval from NSW yet?
If so, when was your submission for nomination ? 
I had submitted mine ( paid the fees) on 28th September, yet to receive the actual invite.


Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey yumeth! Could you please share your points breakdown. I applied on sat with 70 points for 263111.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


75points, applied on May

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

yumeth said:


> 75points, applied on May
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wow. 5 month wait. What was your english score. CONGRATULATIONS btw. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Wow. 5 month wait. What was your english score. CONGRATULATIONS btw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


10points from English test. Thanks bro. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

DVS105 said:


> Hi there!
> I am giving a shout to those who received NSW PRE INVITE on September 21st.
> Has anyone received the approval from NSW yet?
> If so, when was your submission for nomination ?
> ...




Just wondering... for 75 points, your DOE already invited for 189. didn’t apply for 189? 

Anyway Good luck for NSW approval !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrsingh (Dec 18, 2016)

Guys , any idea regarding NSW 261111 (ICT BA ) for NSW invite. 
Points : 70 +5
EOI : 5th May 2018

when can it be expected ? 
189 for 261111 is July 20 2018.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

yumeth said:


> 10points from English test. Thanks bro.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Good to hear NSW calling 263111 with 10 english points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Just wondering... for 75 points, your DOE already invited for 189. didn’t apply for 189?
> 
> Anyway Good luck for NSW approval !!!
> 
> ...


Well, my DOE for 189 is on 19th of Aug. Probably, in line to receive the 189 invite by Nov-18 round.
But still curious to see if anyone has actually received the approval from NSW. 
On the immitracker I see that one person has received the invite on 11th Oct. His DoE was about 5 days earlier to mine (for 190).

Little anxious.


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

yumeth said:


> 75points, applied on May
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




75 including 5 state points or 75 plus 5 state points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

*invitation of NSW 190 EOI*

HI,

Does anyone tell by when approx. I can expect invitation of NSW 190 EOI.

EOI = 28 Aug 2018
Code is 261313 SOftware Engineer
Points = 65 + 5

Does any one has received any 190 EOI response from NSW yet ?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

anubhav20 said:


> HI,
> 
> Does anyone tell by when approx. I can expect invitation of NSW 190 EOI.
> 
> ...


Plz look at my signature for my points details and timeline. I'm waiting too.
How many points do you have from PTE? 10 or 20? If 10, can you put more effort to and get 20 points from PTE? You'll be in a much better shape then.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Good to hear NSW calling 263111 with 10 english points.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a relief for many applicants!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> It’s not same like 189. They don’t have fixed date. But based on the past month trend they send the invitations after 189 round. So mostly 3rd or 4th week of the month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a way to find out, what's the latest EOI date of candidates who're being invited to NSW?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

I applied on 29 May. 75+5. I am still waiting.


rrsingh said:


> Guys , any idea regarding NSW 261111 (ICT BA ) for NSW invite.
> Points : 70 +5
> EOI : 5th May 2018
> 
> ...


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> I applied on 29 May. 75+5. I am still waiting.


How is this possible 189 is cleared till 20th July. Did you not got invite for 189.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Is there a way to find out, what's the latest EOI date of candidates who're being invited to NSW?




States don’t publish these information but you can get some idea from  https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## sangram785 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello all i have applied for 190 NSW with 70 points with superior english. I have applied for system administrator 262113 on 15th may 2018, what are the chances of getting invite


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> I applied on 29 May. 75+5. I am still waiting.


How is that possible? According to Immitracker, someone with 75+5 points got invited with an EOI date of 25th Aug


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

twarelane said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 29 May. 75+5. I am still waiting.
> ...


You should check your mail box @gargn1420 Or your skill select handle. You must be invited a week ago like @twarelane suggested.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Can we expect NSW bulk invites from this month?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Can we expect NSW bulk invites from this month?


Hope so. Experts can pitch in !!


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

Lodged my EOI today on SkillSelect for both 189 and 190 NSW - Management Consultant (non-pro rata). I am currently 70 pointer (Superior English) + 5 SS. 
Any thoughts on my change of getting an ITA soon?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks,

What i am anticipating that NSW is going with a strategy and which seems to be very wise enough. They are waiting for the high pointers to get cleared via 189 rounds. High pointers had lodged 190 EOI just as a backup option and hence it's natural they will prefer 189 over this. With high hopes that NSW will start bulk invitations from Nov or Dec 2018 onwards.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> What i am anticipating that NSW is going with a strategy and which seems to be very wise enough. They are waiting for the high pointers to get cleared via 189 rounds. High pointers had lodged 190 EOI just as a backup option and hence it's natural they will prefer 189 over this. With high hopes that NSW will start bulk invitations from Nov or Dec 2018 onwards.


I know NSW invites candidates with higher language points and Vic prefers candidates with higher experience. Yes, the major chunk of invites must go out in the upcoming months as per the trend unless they change the invite trends based on the news circulating related to regional areas.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

DVS105 said:


> Hi there!
> I am giving a shout to those who received NSW PRE INVITE on September 21st.
> Has anyone received the approval from NSW yet?
> If so, when was your submission for nomination ?
> ...


For your information:
My code:2613(Software Engineer)
Points: 75+5(SS) with Superior English
DOE: 8 Sep 2018
NSW Pre-invite: 21 Sep 2018
NSW Application and Fee Deposit: 23 Sep 2018
NSW Nomination to lodge Visa Application: 28 Sep 2018
Would be withdrawing my EoI as I have received the 189 invitation on 11 Oct.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

malik_mca said:


> For your information:
> My code:2613(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75+5(SS) with Superior English
> DOE: 8 Sep 2018
> ...


Congrats Malik

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys.. was going through expert comments on likelihood of NSW invite. Would be grateful if someone can let me know my chances of getting NSW ITA _ 233915 _ Environmental engineer, submitted eoi on 17 aug 18 with 60+5 points... are there chances of invite as my occupation is somewhat rare..moreover in immitracker i can see only 6-7 cases including last years one. looking forward to see some light on my case.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

leapp said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> What i am anticipating that NSW is going with a strategy and which seems to be very wise enough. They are waiting for the high pointers to get cleared via 189 rounds. High pointers had lodged 190 EOI just as a backup option and hence it's natural they will prefer 189 over this. With high hopes that NSW will start bulk invitations from Nov or Dec 2018 onwards.



Exactly this is my theory too. If NSW starts using their quota when 189 is already in full swing, they might end up inviting candidates with lesser points than 189. Hence, they are holding back to use their quota when 189 reduces (may be by Nov/Dec). 

I am just praying for NSW to start by Oct or Nov :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

Well according to an SBS article, the PM just said he expects migration to remain just over 160k like last year... so I'd expect the 189 to be cutting back again very soon. Not much reason for the states to hold out in that case.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

malik_mca said:


> For your information:
> My code:2613(Software Engineer)
> Points: 75+5(SS) with Superior English
> DOE: 8 Sep 2018
> ...


do you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190?


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

I am also waiting for NSW invite ....75 points (software engineer occupation)..


----------



## Uza19 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Received Pre Invite*

Hi all,

Received a Pre-Invite today.

Point 75+5
PTE: 20 points
261312

Applied EOI: 14 Oct 2018
Pre-Invite: 17 Oct


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Uza19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received a Pre-Invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate and I see that it was pretty quick. Wish you the best.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

shas.irctc said:


> I am also waiting for NSW invite ....75 points (software engineer occupation)..


Didn't you get 189 invite?


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> shas.irctc said:
> 
> 
> > I am also waiting for NSW invite ....75 points (software engineer occupation)..
> ...


 my points are 70+ 5 (SS)....NSW EOI 4 Aug 2018...


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

shas.irctc said:


> my points are 70+ 5 (SS)....NSW EOI 4 Aug 2018...


Me too, EOI date: 26/8/2018.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Based on immitracker, it seems only few got the invitation today. again no bulk invites for this month !!!

For 261313, NSW again sticked with 75+5 !!!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Based on immitracker, it seems only few got the invitation today. again no bulk invites for this month !!!
> 
> For 261313, NSW again sticked with 75+5 !!!


Same also for 261111, I hope you might have noticed.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Uza19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Received a Pre-Invite today.
> 
> ...


Congrats on receiving a pre-ITA email. One question: did you open an EOI just for 190 NSW or you created an EOI for 189 and 190 VIC as well?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Same also for 261111, I hope you might have noticed.
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Right after you w/ DOE: 5-6-18. Just 2 pre-ITA emails sent for 261111/2 per immitracker. I wonder when NSW are gonna start sending invites to 70+5 like last year - from Nov?


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Today, I have received invitation to apply mail from NSW. I have applied for management accountant with 80 points without state nomination. Age 25, eng 20, education 15, experience 15 and partner point 5.
Doe 8/8/2018
All the best to all who are still waiting.

Regards 
Sachin


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Congratulations to all you guys who got d invitation today. I got my invitation to apply for state nomination today as well. I applied on 21 September for 190 visa as a motor mechanic.


----------



## malik_mca (Aug 24, 2018)

espionage said:


> do you have a separate EOI for 189 and 190?


Yes that is the recommended way to submit EoI's


----------



## sangram785 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello all can someone guide if my application has any chances with the skills 262113 i.e. system administrator for nsw if not is worth changing it to computer networks engineer.


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello All. I have also applied for EOI last week March 2018 for NSW and Victoria however not received EOI till now.
Job code 262113 system administrator.
Could you please let me know how much more time it may take.
My score is 75+5


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

umeshuthaman said:


> Hello All. I have also applied for EOI last week March 2018 for NSW and Victoria however not received EOI till now.
> Job code 262113 system administrator.
> Could you please let me know how much more time it may take.
> My score is 75+5


Ur score breakdown??


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

umeshuthaman said:


> Hello All. I have also applied for EOI last week March 2018 for NSW and Victoria however not received EOI till now.
> Job code 262113 system administrator.
> Could you please let me know how much more time it may take.
> My score is 75+5


Shocking you didnt get a 189 invite

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kyrie (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi everyone! I submitted my EOI last Sept 4 under 312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson. My score is 65+5(SS), PTE:10. May I know your opinions if I should go and get a superior score in PTE or my score would be enough and patiently wait to be invited. I submitted EOI in VIC and NSW sc190 by the way. Thanks for those who is going to reply.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

umeshuthaman said:


> Hello All. I have also applied for EOI last week March 2018 for NSW and Victoria however not received EOI till now.
> Job code 262113 system administrator.
> Could you please let me know how much more time it may take.
> My score is 75+5


why u didn't apply for 189?


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

kyrie said:


> Hi everyone! I submitted my EOI last Sept 4 under 312211 Civil Engineering Draftsperson. My score is 65+5(SS), PTE:10. May I know your opinions if I should go and get a superior score in PTE or my score would be enough and patiently wait to be invited. I submitted EOI in VIC and NSW sc190 by the way. Thanks for those who is going to reply.


If I were you, I would try to get 20 pts from PTE (79+ in each).


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like a very slow week again. No reports of any invites for 190. Waiting for November 11. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Looks like a very slow week again. No reports of any invites for 190. Waiting for November 11.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The wait is painful.. but no option but to wait 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello every, please advise...

I received ITA for 190 NSW today. i have got my PCC done and only medical is required. As the id for medical is generated after submitting the application for 190. Is there a possibility that i can get the medicals done before applying for 190 to get direct grant???

any assistance will be appreciated!!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Still looks like no invites for 70+5


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

This is for 190 NSW. Did not get the invite in the most recent round as well. 
It still shows "SUBMITTED" on skill select. waiting since may. Score breakup 
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
Experience - 5
Spouse - 5
SS - 5
Total 75+5 = 80

Waiting since 29-May-18:ranger:



twarelane said:


> How is that possible? According to Immitracker, someone with 75+5 points got invited with an EOI date of 25th Aug


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Congratulations who got the invites in the most recent round 17-Oct


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

gargn1420 said:


> This is for 190 NSW. Did not get the invite in the most recent round as well.
> It still shows "SUBMITTED" on skill select. waiting since may. Score breakup
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Which occupation?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

261111 ICT Businss Analyst


Total_Domination said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for 190 NSW. Did not get the invite in the most recent round as well.
> ...


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> This is for 190 NSW. Did not get the invite in the most recent round as well.
> It still shows "SUBMITTED" on skill select. waiting since may. Score breakup
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Got it, correct if I am wrong
Yours is 189 @70 points so no invite on that
And 190 @75 points & spouse at ssol list
Only hope is to find cases similar to you they can give your desired timeline.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

himsrj said:


> Got it, correct if I am wrong
> Yours is 189 @70 points so no invite on that
> And 190 @75 points & spouse at ssol list
> Only hope is to find cases similar to you they can give your desired timeline.


This actually scares me because I'm 263111 with 70 pts 189 and 75 pts 190. Also im waiting for my spouse vetasses to claim 5 pts but hers is an ssol but its on NSW list. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> This actually scares me because I'm 263111 with 70 pts 189 and 75 pts 190. Also im waiting for my spouse vetasses to claim 5 pts but hers is an ssol but its on NSW list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Can only suggest to look or ask in lodgement threads or go through nsw thread to find similar cases that will help you out.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Analyst Programmer.
65+5
Pte - 30
Eoi- 3sep,2018
How much time for 190?


----------



## shaon9 (Jul 7, 2017)

Karan0407 said:


> Analyst Programmer.
> 65+5
> Pte - 30
> Eoi- 3sep,2018
> How much time for 190?


PTE 30 ???
They will send you a passport


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hahaha seriously Please tell me bro!


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

shaon9 said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > Analyst Programmer.
> ...


Hahaha Seriously please tell me bro


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Any luck of getting Invitation from NSW for trade occupation “non prorated” with 60 points including 10 points PTE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S356 (Feb 1, 2013)

nabhilash said:


> +1, Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: boss ...all the best to everyone who has filed EOIs and waiting for an invite in FY2018-19.


Hi All,
I am preparing reference letter and self declaration for my ACS skills assessment.I have around 13 years of expierence.I have joined a new company few days back.
Do i need to show current company which i have joined just now in reference letter and self declaration?

Please suggest!

Also I am scoring total 65 points and can qualify for State nomination..So will I get a Aus PR with these points?

Thanks
Satya


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

S356 said:


> Hi All,
> I am preparing reference letter and self declaration for my ACS skills assessment.I have around 13 years of expierence.I have joined a new company few days back.
> Do i need to show current company which i have joined just now in reference letter and self declaration?
> 
> ...


Yes please ..as before ACS filling date ..you have changed your company ..


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

nader_amj said:


> Any luck of getting Invitation from NSW for trade occupation “non prorated” with 60 points including 10 points PTE ?


What is your specific occupation?
Do you have 60 points plus 5 for state sponsorship?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

kiwifruit said:


> What is your specific occupation?
> 
> Do you have 60 points plus 5 for state sponsorship?




Fitter occupation, 60 without 5 SS points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,
Thanks to all as i have been reading all of your helpful comments since last 4 months.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER 261313

Points bifurcation:
Age : 30
PTE : 20
Exp outside Aus : 5
Exp in Aus : 5
Qualification: 15
Total points : 75

Submitted EOI for 189 and 190(nsw) from skillselect.gov.au link.

1.Please help me with next steps. 
2.Do i get state nomination email?
3.Shall i apply for other states as well?

Im currently on 457 visa working in Sydney.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Analyst Programmer.
> 65+5
> Pte - 30
> Eoi- 3sep,2018
> How much time for 190?



Please respond


----------



## JennHere (Jul 17, 2018)

S356 said:


> Hi All,
> I am preparing reference letter and self declaration for my ACS skills assessment.I have around 13 years of expierence.I have joined a new company few days back.
> Do i need to show current company which i have joined just now in reference letter and self declaration?
> 
> ...


Hi S356,

Whatever you submit for Assessment will be assessed. ACS is never demanding that you must keep your Recent RnR too. It's all about how many years to be deducted from your WorkEx and accordingly the points you get.
Please refer to page #4 of ACS Guidelines, there you will be given an idea of how many years will be deducted.

If your Degree(ICT Major or Minor ) is Closely related to the Nominated Occupation -- then two types of conditions apply to meet the suitability criteria.-
1) job completed WITHIN the past 10years.(till date - means in your case you have to submit your current company RnR too)
2) job completed ANYTIME in your past work history.(if you don't submit current RnR, then it will be considered in this category).
If your Degree(ICT Major or Minor ) is NOT Closely related to the Nominated Occupation -- then ONLY ONE CONDITION -- work experience completed anytime in your past work history.

Just go through this and estimate how many years will be deducted and accordingly check in the DHA website to check how many points you will get in Work Experience.
With these checks, you can decide whether to keep your current company RnR.
Hope I could help you.

Cheers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

ANZSCO : Developer Programmer(65+5 SS Points)
PTE : July 9 2018 : Superior : 1st Attempt
ACS Submission : Sept 6 2018
ACS Result : Oct 18 2018 
EOI Submission : Oct 19 2018


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Karan0407 said:


> Analyst Programmer.
> 65+5
> Pte - 30
> Eoi- 3sep,2018
> How much time for 190?


PTE-30! How come.....bro, have you really taken the test? Do you have idea about PTE scoring ?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Karan0407 said:


> Analyst Programmer.
> 65+5
> Pte - 30
> Eoi- 3sep,2018
> How much time for 190?


Bro, What is your PTE individual scores for Speaking, writing, reading and listening sections?

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > Analyst Programmer.
> ...


Pte scores are 84 in Reading, 90 in speaking, 82 in writing and 84 in listening.

How does individual score matter over here? 

I need to know when will I get the invite for 190 with 65+5 points with Analyst Programmer as my occupation.

I applied on 3rd Sept,2018


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Karan0407 said:


> Pte scores are 84 in Reading, 90 in speaking, 82 in writing and 84 in listening.
> 
> How does individual score matter over here?
> 
> ...


Less chances of getting before a year , since they are only inviting 75 as of now. Even 70+5 people aren't receiving state invites , so might take a while. once all 70s clear, then only they may consider 65+5. However there is no fixed pattern for state invitations, and if you have 7+ years of experience after ACS deduction, then there might be a chance.


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Bro, What is your PTE individual scores for Speaking, writing, reading and listening sections?
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


by right you will get an invitation. Do you know why there is no invitation?
Is it because of the occupation?


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Karan0407 said:


> attaluri_kiran said:
> 
> 
> > Karan0407 said:
> ...


You have 20 points for English. That is the maximum score, not 30 as you said. 
What are your other points? 15 for education and 30 for age? 
Do you have any work experience?

NSW might start inviting people with your occupation soon with 70+5 but it would take a long time for them to invite Analyst programmers with 65+5 (maybe never). Even if they did, anyone with work experience would be chosen ahead of you. So, your chances are currently very low.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks to all as i have been reading all of your helpful comments since last 4 months.
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER 261313
> ...


With 75 points you will probably get a 189 invite on 11 November. I don't think you need to apply for other states but it's up to you. 

You will receive an email telling you to apply for nomination if NSW selects you.
If that happens you will have 2 weeks to submit your application and pay the $300 state nomination fee. After that, if NSW approve your application, you will receive another email with a link to apply for your 190 Visa.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

nader_amj said:


> kiwifruit said:
> 
> 
> > What is your specific occupation?
> ...


In theory 60+5 is enough for trades people to get a NSW invite but it depends on how much demand there is for your particular trade and how many other people have applied with your same occupation. 

NSW has been inviting very few people since July so you might have to wait a while.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank You!!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Karan0407 said:


> Pte scores are 84 in Reading, 90 in speaking, 82 in writing and 84 in listening.
> 
> How does individual score matter over here?
> 
> ...


I was confused because you mentioned you points in PTE is 30 ☺☺



261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi guys .. does anyone know d format for reference letter because my case officer has asked for more information regarding my work experience. Please help


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

hi everyone, 

I got the preinvite for NSW 190 on the 17th of october  , does anyone have an idea how long it will take to get the ITA?

thanks a lot.


----------



## sangram785 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello all my scores are 70 65+5 for 190 NSW with superior in pte i have applied for 262113, what my chnqces of getting invitation, and where can i check the status of the rounds as who got what invites, please help waiting since may 2018


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

titotito said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I got the preinvite for NSW 190 on the 17th of october
> 
> ...


6 weeks or less now the wait is.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Guys, Lodged my EOI today for190 CHEF occupation.
Points Breakdown
Age- 30
Edu- 15
Aus study- 5
Eng- 10
NSW SS - 5

I had over 8 years of experience, but my lawyer suggested not to claim any points for experience as Chefs getting invitation for 65 points recently and reduce the paperwork. Fingers crossed !!


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

titotito said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I got the preinvite for NSW 190 on the 17th of october
> 
> ...


Heartiest congratulations and best of luck for rest of the process..
Could u please share Ur points breakdown ,date of effect and occupation code ...

Thanks in anticipation

AP


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi AP, 

Yes sure. 
Occupation is 224711
Total number of points is 65+5
PTE : 20 (90, 90, 90, 85)
Education: 15
Age : 30
I have 7 years of work experience of which 2 count, but as it was overseas it doesn’t bring me any point
Date of effect is 13/07/2018
I’m also onshore already working in NSW.

All the best,


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

titotito said:


> Hi AP,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait, I thought overseas work experience is counted 10 for 5 years work ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

ramona11 said:


> titotito said:
> 
> 
> > Hi AP,
> ...


In my case the skill assessment authority didn’t acknowledged it as closely related so I couldn’t claim the points. Only 2 of the 7 years were recognized as valid experience.


----------



## ramona11 (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I’m new on this forum. I’m sure you guys probably get asked a lot on this kind of question but I need to know from people who get invited and granted from subclass 489 visa application. 

I’m a chemical engineer graduate from my country Indonesia (currently preparing for my engineer australia), worked as a sales in chemical manufacturers for 2 yrs 4 mos (currently working in another company for 3 yrs accumulation in my country) , and my ielts is 7 (about to take another one aiming 8).
My question is. Is it possible to be granted in this subclass with only age ( I’m 28 yrs old) , english skill, and education qualification? 

I’m worried if I take too long on waiting my work experience accumulated, next year chemical engineer will not removed from the lists of eligible skilled occupations.

And, is it possible to apply this visa offshore with the help an onshore migration agent?
Hope to hear from you guys, thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slokker (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm a Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 65+5 points. My DOE is 29-05-2018. Is there any chance I will be getting an invite for NSW?

I have only applied for 189 and 190 NSW, which other states are recommended considering the point breakdown below. 

Age - 30
Degree - 15
English -20

I have not applied for experience assessment as I only had 2 years experience at the time of assessment. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

titotito said:


> Hi AP,
> 
> Yes sure.
> Occupation is 224711
> ...


Oh great !! 
Was your experience for Management consultant in IT ??
Good luck for the later stages
Good luck for the


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

No I’m a management consultant in the financial services.


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Ur score breakdown??


Sorry for the delayed response.. My score breakdown is as below.

Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience -15
State - 5

Total - 80

Also as per my consultant systems administrator is short term skills and hence the reason for the delay. I have been waiting since March hoping to get an invite.


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Shocking you didnt get a 189 invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delayed response..

As my job code is Systems administrator as per my experience my consultant says we cannot apply for 189. Is this true. hence we have applied for 190.

Please advise.

My score breakdown is as below.

Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience -15
State - 5

Total - 80

Also as per my consultant systems administrator is short term skills and hence the reason for the delay. I have been waiting since March hoping to get an invite.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

umeshuthaman said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Ur score breakdown??
> ...


To which state did u applied and for which Visa class??


----------



## stoufeeq (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are having a good day.

My PTE score is 90 (90,90,90,90)
Total points 80 (NSW)
Because my experience is that of Systems admin, I’m eligible for 190 subclass only (and 489, which I’m not willing to consider as of now)

Filed EOI only couple of weeks ago.

I wanted to know if anyone here with these numbers/ experience got ITA and after how much time.

Is it advisable to go for ACS accreditation again for a slightly modified experience so that I’m eligible for 189?

My experience is an overlap of software engineer and systems admin and I can easily get Software engineer experience category..
When my consultancy gave me option of going for systems admin, they didn’t tell me that it was restricted to 190 subclass 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy2904 (Aug 3, 2018)

titotito said:


> Hi AP,
> 
> Yes sure.
> Occupation is 224711
> ...


Congrats. I'm also in the same ANZSCO - 70+5 with superior English but offshore. Only lodged EOI 2 weeks ago. Hope to get a pre-invite soon


----------



## Maji (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello guys. I submitted eoi for 190 systems analyst.

Age: 30pts
Education :15pts
English : 20
State : 5
I couldn't claim experience points cos of skill met date.
I currently have 70 points for 190 and 75 for 489. My question is, is there any other method at all i can claim points from? I am not married.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Maji said:


> Hello guys. I submitted eoi for 190 systems analyst.
> 
> Age: 30pts
> Education :15pts
> ...


You could take the NAATI CCL exam and if you pass you will get 5 points more.


----------



## amir-b (Aug 28, 2018)

I want to apply For 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
I have 70points for 489, how is my chance?


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

With or without state sponsorship? Good chance of getting the invitation


amir-b said:


> I want to apply For 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> I have 70points for 489, how is my chance?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

yumeth said:


> With or without state sponsorship? Good chance of getting the invitation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


But you may need high English scores 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amir-b (Aug 28, 2018)

yumeth said:


> With or without state sponsorship? Good chance of getting the invitation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


With state sponsorship points, my score is 70 points
My English score is 20


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Does NSW really have a plan to invite 4000 people in this financial year? around only 200 invited by NSW still now in 4 months..


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> To which state did u applied and for which Visa class??



Hi, I have applied for both NSW and Victoria under 190.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Does NSW really have a plan to invite 4000 people in this financial year? around only 200 invited by NSW still now in 4 months..


That's a million dollar question, only the officers working for NSW Govt. will know the answer. All we can do is be patient and wait for the numbers to go up in the coming months. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

We can only speculate, last year they started after Oct when 189 got real low.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

himsrj said:


> We can only speculate, last year they started after Oct when 189 got real low.


Yup, makes sense. 

The only thing that can stop them from sending bulk invites is the news related to "moving new immigrants to regional areas"


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

himsrj said:


> We can only speculate, last year they started after Oct when 189 got real low.


Correct, the numbers spiked up post-Oct 2017. Interestingly, May 2018 was an Outlier for NSW as we can notice numbers peak at 878.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

nabhilash said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > We can only speculate, last year they started after Oct when 189 got real low.
> ...


Yeah...good....as like earlier year, probably there is no declaration of intaking 4000 people in this year....I have searched NSW website, but did not get the total figure as like former years...


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

when can I expect NSW invite 80 points filed on 20-Oct (ICT261111) 
my 189 is 75 points with DOE as 14-Oct, not sure how big the shift would be in next round ..experts please comment


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

umeshuthaman said:


> Sorry for the delayed response..
> 
> As my job code is Systems administrator as per my experience my consultant says we cannot apply for 189. Is this true. hence we have applied for 190.
> 
> ...


Could someone help me out on this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

umeshuthaman said:


> Could someone help me out on this. Thank you in advance.


He is correct your code is only on STSOL, hence you can only apply for 190.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ee_sajib said:


> Yeah...good....as like earlier year, probably there is no declaration of intaking 4000 people in this year....I have searched NSW website, but did not get the total figure as like former years...


Not sure if I saw a declaration or a statement indicating the figure "4000" prior to the start of FY 2017-18. Are you quoting the number after the fact? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Till what date and points NSW has sent invitation. Can anyone answer


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> Not sure if I saw a declaration or a statement indicating the figure "4000" prior to the start of FY 2017-18. Are you quoting the number after the fact?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi Abhi,
This is one official file which tells total Invites by all states in all categories. Shared previously on other threads as well. If something can be deduced from it of help.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW about a month ago.
ANZCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points: 65 + 5
PTE Score: 89

Seeing the current and historical trends, what are the odds of getting an invite from NSW in the coming months? I have read that having a high English score is helpful in NSW 190.


----------



## umeshuthaman (Oct 14, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> He is correct your code is only on STSOL, hence you can only apply for 190.



Thank you for the response.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Hardly any invites for the month of October from NSW. 

Hope the situation improves next month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Things should pick up by the end of this year. Expecting alot of 189's to clear and make way for SS

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

The NSW government has set up up an expert panel to build a case for lower immigration amid frustration the state is under population pressure.


https://www.news.com.au/national/br...om2Qjc3NvTi63X2AMpQsV4NUGXfz4oy_AK3_YyoTF2f5Q


Hope this will not affect 2018-2019 financial year !! We need to wait and see... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The NSW government has set up up an expert panel to build a case for lower immigration amid frustration the state is under population pressure.
> 
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/national/br...om2Qjc3NvTi63X2AMpQsV4NUGXfz4oy_AK3_YyoTF2f5Q
> ...


Yea.. saw that on the iscah page on facebook. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarundowan (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi everyone.. I have lodged visa 190 for nsw. In health declarations I have mentioned that my son got a heart problem. Can that effect visa application? Any suggestions please


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Tarundowan said:


> Hi everyone.. I have lodged visa 190 for nsw. In health declarations I have mentioned that my son got a heart problem. Can that effect visa application? Any suggestions please


Hi tarun 
Plz post in either of these threads, 

My 2 Bits on the PR journey https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1329802

*** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 *** https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1370194


*** 190 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2018 *** https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1383946

Thanks and Regards


----------



## cgg26 (Oct 21, 2018)

Are there any actuaries that have received invitations recently? I'm thinking about applying as an Actuary with 65 + 5 points for NSW but I'm nervous my EOI will just sit in the system and I won't get an invitation


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

*invitation for 80 + 5 point*

Hi guys,

I have recently applied for 190 NSW. Is there any chance I have the invitation by December this year?

Occupation: Accountant General
Total Point : 80 + 5 (20 english, 5 australia experience)
DOE: 20/September/2018

Thank you!!


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

*Invitation for ICT security*

Hey guys. 
Why the numbers of invitation for NSW have decreased? no invitations are sent in the recent months. anyone has any idea?!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Hey guys.
> Why the numbers of invitation for NSW have decreased? no invitations are sent in the recent months. anyone has any idea?!


Last year it started in November with a good number of invites. Please check in this thread for previous year NSW stats.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Last year it started in November with a good number of invites. Please check in this thread for previous year NSW stats.
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Hey attaluri_kiran.
Thank you for the reply. So I try to keep a high hope on NSW invitation. So forgive me for asking, What do you think about getting an invite for ICT security specialist with following points: 

Age : 30 
Qualification : 15 
English : 20 
Spouse : 5 
SS : 5 
Total : 70 + 5 
tnx


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Hey attaluri_kiran.
> Thank you for the reply. So I try to keep a high hope on NSW invitation. So forgive me for asking, What do you think about getting an invite for ICT security specialist with following points:
> 
> Age : 30
> ...


If this is under non pro rata occupation, you will get it on 11, Dec. Refer the below link.

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-iscah-predictions/



261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

When will NSW start inviting candidates in bulk?? It has been 5 months post year start snd they havrn't even started yet
Just a few invites every months snd whoosh! They are gone...

Any ideas anyone?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> If this is under non pro rata occupation, you will get it on 11, Dec. Refer the below link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It non pro but unfortunately I won't be able to claim partner point for 189. My partner's occupation is on 190 list. So my only hope for getting an invitation is NSW.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

It seems that they will start bulk inviting just like previous year. It started in November.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> It seems that they will start bulk inviting just like previous year. It started in November.


Inshallah :amen:


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Inshallah :amen:




Half November is almost gone. Hoping the other half brings in smiles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guidance*



Pnarang3 said:


> Half November is almost gone. Hoping the other half brings in smiles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope is key as i am waiting since last September 2017 :car: ....


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karan Khanna:
190 visa 65+5 points . Analyst Programmer 261311.
Pte 79+. Eoi date 3Sept. 
What are the chances ?


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Half November is almost gone. Hoping the other half brings in smiles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how come you didn't get invitation on Nov 11. According to iscah, all 70 pointers of your subject has been invited till 10/08/2018.

Did you update your invitations somewhere?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the Invitation to apply 20 mins back.... Long wait finally ends...

Best of luck to you all...Hope you get your ITA soon....


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Karan Khanna:
> 190 visa 65+5 points . Analyst Programmer 261311.
> Pte 79+. Eoi date 3Sept.
> What are the chances ?


Please reply to this


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Got mine too, Developer Programmer 261312, 70+5


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats..ur occupation code and points and doe


gargn1420 said:


> Got the Invitation to apply 20 mins back.... Long wait finally ends...
> 
> Best of luck to you all...Hope you get your ITA soon....


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Got the Invitation to apply 20 mins back.... Long wait finally ends...
> 
> Best of luck to you all...Hope you get your ITA soon....


Congratulations


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Got mine too, Developer Programmer 261312, 70+5


congrazt can you plz share ur point break and DOE


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> congrazt can you plz share ur point break and DOE


Age- 25
English - 20
Edu - 15
Work exp. - 10

DOE: 27.08.2018


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Age- 25
> English - 20
> Edu - 15
> Work exp. - 10
> ...


thanks for sharing ru onshore


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Age- 25
> English - 20
> Edu - 15
> Work exp. - 10
> ...


iam just curious to know because iam with the same occupation and sep 02 is my DOE


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> iam just curious to know because iam with the same occupation and sep 02 is my DOE


No worries. I'm off-shore.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> No worries. I'm off-shore.


seeing ur post everyone here vl be happy as so many are waiting for long time


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I got mine too. 70+5 points for ANZSCO : 261312


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> I got mine too. 70+5 points for ANZSCO : 261312


congratz iam soo happy to see this post when did u receive it iam also in same time line


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hurrayy iam invited


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Reporting an invite from NSW today, details in signature.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Woah! Congrats to all who got the invite.

Just wondering did NSW skip 2613** 70 pointers from April to August altogether? 

I have May DOE but I am seeing people getting invites from August end and September.

Am I missing something with the criteria according to which NSW sends invites?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

I think still NSW inviting high pointers in English ? I have 70+5 for 261312 but English 10


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Any 65+5 points invite today.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Any luck for 70+5 pointers for 261312 with English 10 for 190 or 189


----------



## rr1122 (Oct 2, 2018)

Any accountant received invitation?


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

I didn't get the invite so I'm guessing they aren't inviting international students without experience. 

My points breakdown is
Occupation code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age:25
Degree:15
Australian Study:5
PTE: 20
Professional Year: 5


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Woah! Congrats to all who got the invite.
> 
> Just wondering did NSW skip 2613** 70 pointers from April to August altogether?
> 
> ...


I don't think they pick applicants sequentially.

Your's and mine is somewhat similar, except I have more points for work experience, that might just be what they giving preference to.

So hang in there buddy, it's coming!


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Any invite for 65 + 5...261313...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

*Got it!*

Got mine today, after a wait of 6 months! 70+5 (261312)!


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Got mine today, after a wait of 6 months! 70+5 (261312)!




Do you have pte 20?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Do you have pte 20?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

tariqur said:


> Yep.


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

Age: 25
Work: 10
Degree: 15
English: 20
NSW: 5




downUnderTheHood said:


> What is your points breakdown?


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

tariqur said:


> Age: 25
> Work: 10
> Degree: 15
> English: 20
> NSW: 5


Thanks, that confirms my suspicion that you can't get 190 NSW without any experience. Hopefully they don't make any changes to 189 in the next few months.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

rr1122 said:


> Any accountant received invitation?


Yes, I received invitation to apply for nomination today. Details in my signature below.


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

*Got invitation*

Just got a 190 NSW invitation. 


ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
EOI 189 - 31 May 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 31 May 2018 - 70+5 pts


----------



## rohit5 (Apr 4, 2013)

*newbie*

Hi any one with 261313 with 70 + 5 got invite today.

Please reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

yes, I agree.


hari2665 said:


> I think still NSW inviting high pointers in English ? I have 70+5 for 261312 but English 10


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> Yes, I received invitation to apply for nomination today. Details in my signature below.


You might get invite for 189 visa next round


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Woah.. Raining invites  Awesome..

Congrats to all of you my friends. I wish the best for you all.

I see that they have invited Accountants, Business Analysts and Developers. Did they invite any other job codes?


If no, hopefully they start for other job codes too and end the long wait that people are enduring


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Woah.. Raining invites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Management consultants, teachers, electrical engg reported on myimmitracker.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Woah.. Raining invites  Awesome..
> 
> Congrats to all of you my friends. I wish the best for you all.
> 
> ...


Still no invitation for me. I wonder when they will going to invite other codes?
mine is : ICT security specialist 70 + 5


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Still no invitation for me. I wonder when they will going to invite other codes?
> mine is : ICT security specialist 70 + 5


For pro rata they have invited all with same cut off as 189 cut off for what is visible
2611-75
2613-70
2211-80


----------



## archun84 (Nov 15, 2018)

*nsw points??*



gargn1420 said:


> Got the Invitation to apply 20 mins back.... Long wait finally ends...
> 
> Best of luck to you all...Hope you get your ITA soon....


Hi,

Just wanted to understand if ur points is 75 or 80 for NSW.

I have applied for NSW with 70 plus 5 points on 7th Aug.

It would be great if u can throw some light.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

himsrj said:


> For pro rata they have invited all with same cut off as 189 cut off for what is visible
> 2611-75
> 2613-70
> 2211-80


Unfortunately I cannot claim partner point for 189. Her occupation is on 190 list, hence 70 + 5 for NSW. I'm starting to fear that they wont invite anyone who is an ICT security specialist.

Point breakdown : 

Age : 30 
Degree : 15 
English : 20 
Spouse : 5 ( Marketing Specialist ) 
State : 5


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Unfortunately I cannot claim partner point for 189. Her occupation is on 190 list, hence 70 + 5 for NSW. I'm starting to fear that they wont invite anyone who is an ICT security specialist.
> 
> Point breakdown :
> 
> ...


Go through all invited few are cases with [email protected] points and [email protected] points excluding ss +5.
You will get your answer.


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone got invitation for 263111 on 65+5 points EOI on May 2018? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Any 65 + 5 points invite for NSW ?

My details :
Occupation : Software Engineer (261313)
EOI date: 28 Aug 2018
ACS points : 65
EOI = 189 + 190 (NSW + VIC)


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any 65 + 5 points invite for NSW ?
> 
> ...


Currently at 70+5, just wait and see the next 3 ~ 4 months what's in store for you. All the best. By the way how many points you got for English language?

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Currently at 70+5, just wait and see the next 3 ~ 4 months what's in store for you. All the best. By the way how many points you got for English language?
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Cant judge if you're statement is positive or negative lol

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Cant judge if you're statement is positive or negative lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I am not sure about how the situation turns up in the coming months, but my comments are in positive sense ☺..


261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I am not sure about how the situation turns up in the coming months, but my comments are in positive sense ..
> 
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


I think it's going to be positive for a while

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> I think it's going to be positive for a while
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I wish so.. how about your English score?

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I wish so.. how about your English score?
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


20 points . 9
I got 90 in all 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> 20 points . 9
> I got 90 in all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Cool. Hope for the best.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Cool. Hope for the best.
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


I think a couple of people withdrew their 190s since the Nov round so it opened up some seats. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Karan0407 said:
> 
> 
> > Karan Khanna:
> ...


Sir ji idhar b bta dijiye.🙏


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys.
Do you think NSW invite again in November?
tnx


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> I think a couple of people withdrew their 190s since the Nov round so it opened up some seats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I hope all the people who got their final ITA, withdraw their other active EOIs to make way for the people who are waiting since months. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys.
> Do you think NSW invite again in November?
> tnx


Nope.. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Karan0407 said:


> Karan Khanna:
> 190 visa 65+5 points . Analyst Programmer 261311.
> Pte 79+. Eoi date 3Sept.
> What are the chances ?


All we can do is wait.. nothing else. 
I am also waiting from 26th April for invite. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Recieved NSW Invitation (pre-invite) today

DOE : May 5 2018

263312

70 points - Language 20


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recieved NSW Invitation (pre-invite) today
> 
> ...


261312 

Sorry for the typo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello all,

PTE: 12-Nov-18 (20 pts, total-88) 
EOI (189): 13-Nov-18 (75)
EOI (190 NSW): 13-Nov-18 (80)
Developer Programmer - 261312
ACS assessment : 06/11/2017

I got my 190 NSW invite (or pre invite) today and it says i will need to apply within 14 days, but I am currently unsure if i should wait for my 189 happening next round. Could you guys please shed some light on this as I am totally confused about what I should do. Also can someone please guide me to the right direction for the 190 process, requirements and limitations. All suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks again to all.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recieved NSW Invitation (pre-invite) today
> 
> ...


Hi rhapsody,

So is it 65+5 or 70+5?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi rhapsody,
> 
> So is it 65+5 or 70+5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


70+5

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For pre-invite you need to submit docs within 14days and based on those a final invite is sent and after that you have 60 days to file the visa. So u can decide accordingly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Nope..
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Hi Kiran,

Can you tell me why there is no chance for NSW again in Nov? Do you have any source?.

Sorry, I am trying to understand the mechanism of state invites. Is it only once for a month.? Also, I see that some of the job codes were not at all invited even when they are in priority list for NSW, hence I believe that NSW will send invites again in NOV.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

Is there anyone, who got NSW 190 invitation with similar profile as mine?
My points: Date of effect: 30 July, 2018; Age: 30 points; PTE: 20 points; Education: 15 points; NAATI CCL: 5 points (2 years experience deducted by ACS by default, no points for experience...) (note: I am in QLD now for study purposes) As per ISCAH estimate, I might get an 189 invitation on 11th January, 2019. Is there any chance to get a 190 NSW invite before that? Plz reply thanks.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Kiran,
> 
> Can you tell me why there is no chance for NSW again in Nov? Do you have any source?.
> 
> Sorry, I am trying to understand the mechanism of state invites. Is it only once for a month.? Also, I see that some of the job codes were not at all invited even when they are in priority list for NSW, hence I believe that NSW will send invites again in NOV.


Bro, just based on the trend for the past 3 months. Only in July '18, we have 2 rounds of invites.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

My ANZSCO: Developer Programmer (261312)


I.Chowdhury said:


> Is there anyone, who got NSW 190 invitation with similar profile as mine?
> My points: Date of effect: 30 July, 2018; Age: 30 points; PTE: 20 points; Education: 15 points; NAATI CCL: 5 points (2 years experience deducted by ACS by default, no points for experience...) (note: I am in QLD now for study purposes) As per ISCAH estimate, I might get an 189 invitation on 11th January, 2019. Is there any chance to get a 190 NSW invite before that? Plz reply thanks.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congratulations all who received invite from NSW!

I believe more invites from NSW will follow now that there is good movement in 189 rounds for 70 pointers, especially in 2613 category (don't know about other codes). 189 rounds have been pretty steady for the past 5 months, and going forward this is bound to continue for at least for a couple of months:fingerscrossed::amen: 

What I believe is that, if they keep restricting the rounds, they might end up with no skilled people for their priority jobs which affects them adversely, since everyone would go for 189. This is my personal observation regarding 2613 category (again no idea about other codes).

Finally, it would be great if all who received 189 invite withdraw their 190 eoi (maybe some just accidentally forget that they have a 190 eoi in place in the aftermath of a 189 invite ecstasy)


----------



## ppsmigs (Nov 16, 2018)

Got my invite from NSW yesterday! 75 points, 224711.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone received the invitation for 2613** ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Anyone received the invitation for 2613** ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the 261312 guys received invite. None from 261311 and 261313 

Am just wondering when they will invite other codes under 2613*


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Most of the 261312 guys received invite. None from 261311 and 261313
> 
> Am just wondering when they will invite other codes under 2613*




It seems they follow the same trend as last FY. From immitracker you can see they started to invite 261312 first. Then they sent invitations to many 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> It seems they follow the same trend as last FY. From immitracker you can see they started to invite 261312 first. Then they sent invitations to many 261313.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you mean to say that 261311 is of low priority? 

I am just confused if I should get reassessed to 261312 (261312 overlaps most of my roles).


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey guys, i got invitation yesterday with 60 + 5 points. I didn’t claim any points for the work experience. Eoi sumitted on 23 October.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> Hey guys, i got invitation yesterday with 60 + 5 points. I didn’t claim any points for the work experience. Eoi sumitted on 23 October.



Which occupation?


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

Chef - 351311


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Did any 263111 get invited? If yes then what's the doe?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi , I have 75 points for code 261312
Age 25, Edu 15, Exp 15, Eng 10, spouse 5, State 5...EOI Aug 22, what are the chances for NSW or Victoria .. Considering the current trend..


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

SibyNash said:


> Hi , I have 75 points for code 261312
> Age 25, Edu 15, Exp 15, Eng 10, spouse 5, State 5...EOI Aug 22, what are the chances for NSW or Victoria .. Considering the current trend..


If you can increase your PTE score, you will get 189 in the following draw for sure. States might end up looking at the English lang scores , so chances may be less. Please note: may be ... because i saw most of the EOIs who got NSW Invite have 20 points.


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

Thank you...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Any Telecom or Telecom Network Engineer 263311 / 263312 around?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys I got invite please can anyone share the cv format to apply


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys I got invite please can anyone share the cv format to apply




Congratulations!! You can refer below format from VIC.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc


Your DOE 02 September 2018?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

downUnderTheHood said:


> tariqur said:
> 
> 
> > Age: 25
> ...


Not true. 
I am on a whatsapp group with chefs in the process of 190. One of them received an invite yesterday with 60 + 5 points. He has not claimed any points for experience and neither showed any documents for employment.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congratulations!! You can refer below format from VIC.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/word_doc/0011/1245188/Chronological-CV.doc
> 
> ...


yeah rahul if i go with that format is it fine


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nelutla said:


> yeah rahul if i go with that format is it fine




No official CV format available at NSW website. From this forum I can see most guys just submit their standard CVs. We can consider VIC CV format as a reference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Just to understand the trend and DOE... So Based on yesterday’s invitation, All 70+5 pointers (261312) with IELTS/PTE 20 invited by NSW? 

Anyone under 261312 with 70+5 points (Superior English) didn’t get the invitation yesterday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Just to understand the trend and DOE... So Based on yesterday’s invitation, All 70+5 pointers (261312) with IELTS/PTE 20 invited by NSW?
> 
> Anyone under 261312 with 70+5 points (Superior English) didn’t get the invitation yesterday?
> 
> ...


As per myimmi, there are 21 cases with ANZSCO: 261312, points 70+5 and superior (8 or above) , out of which only 8 have updated. Not sure if others got and not updated their status.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

It's a dilemma. I have a good chance of getting 189 invitation next round if they don't reduce invitation count. But I have to apply for NSW in 14 days and if they approve before Dec 11 my EOI will be locked for 190 since I submitted both under same EOI.

If I don't apply for NSW and Dec 11 round has reduced invitations then I will have neither 190 nor 189 (at least for a while since immigration policy is unpredictable)

I'm going to apply for NSW and not taking any risks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> It's a dilemma. I have a good chance of getting 189 invitation next round if they don't reduce invitation count. But I have to apply for NSW in 14 days and if they approve before Dec 11 my EOI will be locked for 190 since I submitted both under same EOI.
> 
> If I don't apply for NSW and Dec 11 round has reduced invitations then I won't have neither 190 nor 189 (at least for a while since immigration policy is unpredictable)
> 
> ...


Is there any significant disadvantage for 190 over 189 except that you can't move around Aus for work but have to stick to the state ??


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Is there a summary for how many people were invited for each occupation through 190 last year?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Is there any significant disadvantage for 190 over 189 except that you can't move around Aus for work but have to stick to the state ??


No other disadvantage. It is same except for the obligation to work in the state for two years.


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All

I have applied for 190 in 233915 (environmental engineer) with 60+5 points in AUG 18.
My point break up is :
Exp 15
Edu 15
Age 30

I am not claiming eng points (as i have competent score only). Is there any chance of invite considering the rare occupation. Also, I am planning to give english test again.. which one is more scoring ? IELTS or PTE . would be great if someone can provide material to study.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Sippy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 233915 (environmental engineer) with 60+5 points in AUG 18.
> My point break up is :
> ...


PTE is much lenient in ignoring small mistakes and easy to crack.
Check the PTE thread out, will help a lot.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> It's a dilemma. I have a good chance of getting 189 invitation next round if they don't reduce invitation count.


File nomination on 13th day, if invite comes before 11th dec than stick to it. No one knows what's store in dec'18 round.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

I did not get any invitation (261312, doe: 30/7). I have 70+5 point (PTE 20), but work experience point is zero.


Rahul_AUS said:


> Just to understand the trend and DOE... So Based on yesterday’s invitation, All 70+5 pointers (261312) with IELTS/PTE 20 invited by NSW?
> 
> Anyone under 261312 with 70+5 points (Superior English) didn’t get the invitation yesterday?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> So you mean to say that 261311 is of low priority?
> 
> I am just confused if I should get reassessed to 261312 (261312 overlaps most of my roles).




I don’t think it’s low priority. NSW just started to invite 2613** category so they will probably send the invitations to 261311 & 261313 in coming months. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

I.Chowdhury said:


> I did not get any invitation (261312, doe: 30/7). I have 70+5 point (PTE 20), but work experience point is zero.




Based on the criteria published on the NSW, Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

So work experience is also one of the factor for NSW invite. May be you will get the invitation next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

How often NSW send invites??


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Dilpreet786 said:


> How often NSW send invites??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk




Based on past invites...Once per month... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Based on past invites...Once per month...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They used to invite more last year. I hope they increase the number of invitations.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys , any idea what is the normal timeline for nomination approval from nsw , as per email sla is 12 weeks ?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> They used to invite more last year. I hope they increase the number of invitations.


I hope so. I never thought the wait for invite would be this long and painful 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , any idea what is the normal timeline for nomination approval from nsw , as per email sla is 12 weeks ?


As per immitracker, it varies from 4 days to 3 months. But most of them got within a month.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I hope so. I never thought the wait for invite would be this long and painful
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


You'll get it soon. Don't lose hope...


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> You'll get it soon. Don't lose hope...


Thnx brother

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

*Issue with invitation link*

I started another thread to get an advise for this. Posting it here again hoping for better visibility.

I'm facing an issue with NSW nomination link. I received invite couple of days ago, but I attempted to open the link today after getting all documents.

On the first attempt itself it says the page no longer exists and the reasons could be either the application is submitted or link expired or multiple attempts.

But I have not refreshed or opened it before and the invite certainly did not expire. I have contacted them for a resolution.

Had anyone faced this issue before ? It will be of great help if you can advise me on this. I searched the forum, but I couldn't finding anyone reporting this problem, even though many faced issues in uploading or payment.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , any idea what is the normal timeline for nomination approval from nsw , as per email sla is 12 weeks ?


NSW approval is quite fast. As per myimmitracker, this week one guy (ozziesurfer) got the approval on the same day he submitted the application.


----------



## Kaalidas (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi Friends, My friend is planning to submit ACS. He is working in same company for 8 years. His company was acquired by another company recently. so his first month payslip is with old company and all other documents and latest payslip is with new company name. 

Is it mandatory to submit first month payslip ? can we show all docs with latest acquired company documents?

or please suggest me how to handle this.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite 
Because my agent was telling the uploaded only 
Education 
Pte 
Cv
Assessment letter acs
Passport 
And did the payment of 300 dollars should we add more documents or is it enough
He didn't upload any employment evidence will that be any problem


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite
> Because my agent was telling the uploaded only
> Education
> Pte
> ...


Hi 
You should upload documents through which nsw can check that claims made by you for points in eoi stand valid.
Thanks and Regards


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello Guys,
Any chance of getting invited for 189/190(NSW,VIC) for 70 + 5 pointers (english-10) for 261313 in following rounds ??.
Details below in my signature. Its really been a long wait.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Smitha12 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Any chance of getting invited for 189/190(NSW,VIC) for 70 + 5 pointers (english-10) for 261313 in following rounds ??.
> Details below in my signature. Its really been a long wait.


189 - You should be getting it in next round (unless something terrible happens in the number of invites)
190 - Once *all* 20 pointers (in PTE) are cleared you may get an invite (BTW, there are many 20 pointers in backlog for 261313). You have to wait for sometime I guess. Stay positive


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys , thanks for your feedback above for TAT for nsw nomination approval. I checked myimmitracker and found the same trends in general with an average duration of 20 calender days ( oct 2018) , does anyone knows how the case is picked eg fifo or points or wait from eoi to preinvite ?


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , thanks for your feedback above for TAT for nsw nomination approval. I checked myimmitracker and found the same trends in general with an average duration of 20 calender days ( oct 2018) , does anyone knows how the case is picked eg fifo or points or wait from eoi to preinvite ?


I think its FIFO, but then in one of my friends case, his agent had problem with the link so he called them and they approved his nomination straight away. when did you apply yours? i submitted mine yesterday


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I think its FIFO, but then in one of my friends case, his agent had problem with the link so he called them and they approved his nomination straight away. when did you apply yours? i submitted mine yesterday



I filed mine on 16th Nov around 6 PM IST.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> I filed mine on 16th Nov around 6 PM IST.


I don't think it will take that long as they haven't send many invitations


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Did anyone else get approval except for those 3 accounts in myimmi??


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Did anyone else get approval except for those 3 accounts in myimmi??


I just got mine today, applied last evening


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I just got mine today, applied last evening


Cool garrychandi , I saw an extra update on myimmitracker as well , so it is you I guess 'Gurpinder'  , may I know IST time when you received email , your anzsco and points as well , thanks


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Cool garrychandi , I saw an extra update on myimmitracker as well , so it is you I guess 'Gurpinder'  , may I know IST time when you received email , your anzsco and points as well , thanks


Yes thats me bro, i am not sure about the timing as i got an email from my agent. My occupation in chef 351311. i applied with 60 + 5 ss points.
Age- 30
Edu- 15
Aus Edu -5
Pte - 10
SS - 5

I got invitation after 23 days and nomination in one day. I didn't claim any points for my experience, even though i have more than 8 years of experience. Probably thats why it was so fast. Good luck with yours


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

garrychandi said:


> I just got mine today, applied last evening


congratz wht ur occupation code ?


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

nelutla said:


> congratz wht ur occupation code ?


Chef 351311


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys need some help I got Pre invite of nsw and applied today wht documents should we upload after Pre invite
> Because my agent was telling the uploaded only
> Education
> Pte
> ...


Upload all docs what you uploaded for acs apart from other proofs of point claimed. Must suffice for ITA.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Upload all docs what you uploaded for acs apart from other proofs of point claimed. Must suffice for ITA.


sorry i didnt get u my agent didnt uploded any employment doc like offer letter payslips all that is that fine


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Cool garrychandi , I saw an extra update on myimmitracker as well , so it is you I guess 'Gurpinder'  , may I know IST time when you received email , your anzsco and points as well , thanks


So it is not FIFO.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> So it is not FIFO.


FIFO never in 190 go through thread you will see applicants getting invite in 3 days to other it might take 3 weeks.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied for VISA 190 on 12th November 2018 with 80 pts and received NSWs invitation for nomination on 15th November 2018. Submitting documents soon.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> sorry i didnt get u my agent didnt uploded any employment doc like offer letter payslips all that is that fine


If you are invited to apply, you must submit your nsw application online in 14 days and pay application fees.

You will need to prove that claims in your application, including points and occupation match what was in your skill select EOI when NSW invited you. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf

This is as per nsw how to apply fact sheet. Your agent must be right but.


----------



## sabanaaz15oct (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, 

Need some clarification on below points.

My plan is to apply for NSW state nomination with following details in January 2019.
Age-25 points
Education-15
Spouse-5
State-5
India Work experience-10
Australia work experience-5
Pte- 10
Total- 75

Questions- (1)-Shall I reappear for PTE to improve my score or chances are there to get NSW invite on 75 points?

(2) I will be lodging EOI in January to cover my additional work experience in india ( it is assessed as 4 years 3 month in march2018). In January it will be full 5 years. (I am told on this forum earlier that I don't need a fresh skill reassessment and DIBP will consider the additional months to give me total 10 points of being on 5 years experience)

(3) - I have lived in Australia for 18 months, Shall I initiate Australian PCC from India now to keep it ready for later?


Awaiting for your suggestions !
Thanks
Sweety


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sabanaaz15oct said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification on below points.
> * whats your anzsco code, use iscah and myimmitracker to see your 189 chances as well , which are high as you are close to 80 points*
> ...


have responded inline.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

himsrj said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > sorry i didnt get u my agent didnt uploded any employment doc like offer letter payslips all that is that fine
> ...


Ok but ?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Ok but ?


Contact your consultant or find other invitees from nsw who got through.
They will help out much more, you can find all on 190 lodgement thread.


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I got the 190 NSW pre invite and I am ready to submit all my supporting documents(within 14 days) but want to confirm apart from submitting documents do I have to complete police clearance and health certificate too during this 14 days or just the documents will do for now. Can someone please guide me to any checklist or guidelines available. Appreciate the help a lot.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the 190 NSW pre invite and I am ready to submit all my supporting documents(within 14 days) but want to confirm apart from submitting documents do I have to complete police clearance and health certificate too during this 14 days or just the documents will do for now. Can someone please guide me to any checklist or guidelines available. Appreciate the help a lot.
> 
> ...


Your occupation and points ?


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert
I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow 
Pte 10
Experience 10 years 
Total points 75+ss


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi expert
> I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow
> Pte 10
> Experience 10 years
> Total points 75+ss


Bro, it's PTE score

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Folks ,

Any updates from people who received pre-invites , nominations on 15th Nov for the next steps ? Approval , As of now I can observe 5 people out of 26 (for 15th Nov Nomination date) have been approved which is not a bad rate.

Any further updates ? anyone @dragonqn


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

He already have 10 points pte as me


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Has any 263111 received NSW pre invite? Or invite for nomination as it is said by some? There has been no movement for this ANZSCO code for quite s few months....
Y breakup : 30 age, 15 edu, 20 english and 5 SS total 70

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi Experts,
Can anyone please suggest observing the current trends for 190 invitations, what's the possibility for 70 points with SS to get you invitation? My points breakouts as: pte-10, exp-8, developer programmer, points -70 with SS? I applied on 15 Oct.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Hi Expats,
> Can anyone please suggest observing the current trends for 190 invitations, what's the possibility for 70 points with SS to get you invitation? My points breakouts as: pte-10, exp-8, developer programmer, points -70 with SS? I applied on 15 Oct.


Yo have 65 + 5(expected)
Less chances, improve score to increase chances in 189/190.


----------



## yumeth (Sep 25, 2018)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Has any 263111 received NSW pre invite? Or invite for nomination as it is said by some? There has been no movement for this ANZSCO code for quite s few months....
> Y breakup : 30 age, 15 edu, 20 english and 5 SS total 70
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


What is the visa category you are referring? 190 or 489?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Aashi2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Expats,
> ...


Many thanks @himsrj for the quick response. To increase points my spouse is planning to obtain pte competent , then our points can be 70+5. Can we hope something good with this point then?
Also , he is System Administrator, is there any profile specific limitations while adding partner in 190? Or just pte 50 will allow us to add him.? ACS done for him.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow Pte 10 Experience 10 years Total points 75+ss


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi expert I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow Pte 10 Experience 10 years Total points 75+ss


Heard that NSW invites people on the following order of preference:
1. higher points.
2. English score.
3. work experience.
4. date of effect.

So people with same points will be matched from 2 to 4 in that order before inviting. Not sure but this is what I have heard.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Is there anyone with 312211 - Civil Engineering draft person waiting for invite?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Many thanks @himsrj for the quick response. To increase points my spouse is planning to obtain pte competent , then our points can be 70+5. Can we hope something good with this point then?
> Also , he is System Administrator, is there any profile specific limitations while adding partner in 190? Or just pte 50 will allow us to add him.? ACS done for him.


That should do. Nothing else.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow Pte 10 Experience 10 years Total points 75+ss Please when you answer read carefully we have some English 10 points not 20 same experience 10 years


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi, I responded to 190 Invitation yesterday. Any idea what is the time for getting nomination?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Hi, I responded to 190 Invitation yesterday. Any idea what is the time for getting nomination?


As per myimmitracker 7/28 folks have got their nomination approved with pre invite date as 15 Nov

I have no idea how are the application for nomination is being picked up but definitely it's not FIFO , it may depend on ANZSCO followed by work ex. etc...
An Egyptian guys who is 261111 got his approval in less than 24 hours today , whereas there are 21 odd people pending so can never say.

also as per NSW email SLA is 12 weeks so hold on tight.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

*NSW 190 Invited*

Hi,

I am Omer from Pakistan and want to know that my wife had completed her Fsc in English medium, do I still need IELTs with 4,5 average for visa documents submission???

and secondly, I have NIC and Passport and still I need Birth certificate for myself????

Regards,

help from Pakistani fellow will be more helpful.


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Your occupation and points ?


Hi my occupation is 261312 and point of 75+5 ( PTE 20)

Cheers

Dee


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Hope you all are doing great.

I have received a pre-invite for 190-NSW. 

Just want to know the next steps to be followed.

1. Do i need to accept the pre-invite in 14 days?
2. After this acceptance only I receive a final invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing great.
> 
> ...


Yes..After you accept , NSW will access your application and provide you nomination(Invite) then you can apply for 190 Visa


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

shas.irctc said:


> Yes..After you accept , NSW will access your application and provide you nomination(Invite) then you can apply for 190 Visa


Thanks for the quick response shas.irctc.

Any idea how much time does it take to receive nomination (Invite) after I accept the pre-invite?

TIA.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

261311.eoi 3 Sept. 65+5 points. 20 in pte. What are the chances for NSW or VIC ?


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> shas.irctc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes..After you accept , NSW will access your application and provide you nomination(Invite) then you can apply for 190 Visa
> ...


As per the official email received after submitting nomination it is 12 weeks. However, many members including me have received approval within a day as well.


----------



## Jojo2011 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi expert I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow Pte 10 Experience 10 years Total points 75+ss Please when you answer read carefully we have some English 10 points not 20 same experience 10 years


----------



## twarelane (Sep 12, 2018)

Jojo2011 said:


> Hi expert I have question why am seeing on immytracker software engineers 263113 applicants applied after me on date have been invited NSW while I was not invited.with same points and experience as bellow Pte 10 Experience 10 years Total points 75+ss Please when you answer read carefully we have some English 10 points not 20 same experience 10 years


Someone could be posting a fake nomination or may have accidentally clicked that they have received an application.

People have replied to your thread before telling you the order which the invites are sent out, so please stop spamming the same question


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, just wanted to know if NSW sent any invites after 15 NOV?.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Guys, just wanted to know if NSW sent any invites after 15 NOV?.


No, Most likely it will be on mid of december


----------



## Ani_dya (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just got the chance to share with you the news from last week.

I got invitation on 15th of Nov and yesterday we submitted the application around midday and got my nomination today at 10 am in the morning. Not even 24 hours.

I haven’t followed immitracker or any statistics because there is pretty much nothing for my occupation. My EOI is from 21st of July. So, I waited for NSW pre-invite 4 months.

I got 65 point, now 70.
Social worker, 15 pts Bachelor, 20 pts English, 30 pts age.

Good luck to all of you still waiting!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Ani_dya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just got the chance to share with you the news from last week.
> 
> ...



That is awesome. Wish you luck mate.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> No, Most likely it will be on mid of december


Thanks buddy. I was hoping (greedily) that there may be another round for NOV


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the response mate.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

All - Hope you guys are doing well...I received the ITA from NSW on 15-Nov (261111 BA points 80 with SS), but unfortunately some unforeseen events in my personal life have impacted my financial scenario currently. I don't want to waste this opportunity/invite and hence request the forums guidance on below..

1. How much time will I get to apply for PR after I receive state sponsorship?
2. If I plan to withdraw my application now, Will that have any impact on any of my Future EOIs?
3. IfI withdraw my application after getting SS, then will I have to go through the entire process again (new EOI) or can I continue from where I left off?

Appreciate your guidance on this. I know getting invites is difficult and there are lot of you waiting for the same, but there have been some unfortunate events which has led me to analyse what options I have to delay the PR process.

Thanks


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> All - Hope you guys are doing well...I received the ITA from NSW on 15-Nov (261111 BA points 80 with SS), but unfortunately some unforeseen events in my personal life have impacted my financial scenario currently. I don't want to waste this opportunity/invite and hence request the forums guidance on below..
> 
> 1. How much time will I get to apply for PR after I receive state sponsorship?
> 2. If I plan to withdraw my application now, Will that have any impact on any of my Future EOIs?
> ...



I hope you got final invite after the pre-invite and you eoi is in invited status.
Answers to your question:

1. You get 60 days to apply for visa(PR) in which you need to submit docs and fees.

2. There will be no impact as if you are going with PR, don’t submit docs.

3. You need to do the entire process again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> I hope you got final invite after the pre-invite and you eoi is in invited status.
> Answers to your question:
> 
> 1. You get 60 days to apply for visa(PR) in which you need to submit docs and fees.
> ...


Thanks.. No I havent received the invite letter...But Invitation to Apply..After this I will get the State Invite letter (State Sponsorship)


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Thanks.. No I havent received the invite letter...But Invitation to Apply..After this I will get the State Invite letter (State Sponsorship)


Hi Gargn

I think you should let invite come and then you shall have 60 days to come.
Which is much time to get any emergency sorted out.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Gargn
> 
> I think you should let invite come and then you shall have 60 days to come.
> Which is much time to get any emergency sorted out.
> ...


Thanks for the info..Also wondering do I need to refresh my papers now for submitting for State sponsorship and PR...All of the are dated 5 months back when I got ACS assessment and submitted the EOI..Do i need to get them re-stamped again?


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello All!

Received NSW SS last night. Applied only yesterday. TAT <36 hours. Finally some movement!

Cheers!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

weirdarse said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Received NSW SS last night. Applied only yesterday. TAT <36 hours. Finally some movement!
> 
> Cheers!


Great congrats - your anzsco and points breakdown pls.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

weirdarse said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Received NSW SS last night. Applied only yesterday. TAT <36 hours. Finally some movement!
> 
> Cheers!


Heartiest congratulations !!
Can u please share ur anzsco code and points breakdown ??


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Any invite for 263311 code with 65+5 points.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Need your advise.

I got my ACS assessment done for code 2613*13* and filed my EOI - 190 for NSW, DOE of 4th April'18 with 70+5 points. Now, as per the trend - NSW has been sending "pre-invites" only for 2613*12* to 70+5 pointers and backlog has been cleared till September '18. (None sent out this financial year for 2613*13* with 70+5 points). NSW is choosing 2613*12 *with 20 points in English and people with work ex. Both of which I have, but have an assessment for 2613*13*. I am thinking to get myself reassessed for 12 now and then update my job code on the same EOI. So, could you please help in answering the below questions.
1. Is it advisable to do so?
2. Is it legal to do so, because someone mentioned that your date of assessment should not be greater than the date of effect. But in this case, my assessment was valid which I later updated
3. Also, Would my DOE change or remain the same if i change the Job Code. I think since the points haven't changed so the DOE should remain the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any updates for nomination approval with pre invite date as 15- nov ? 9 out of 32 per myimmitracker. 

I have filed on 16th nov 6 pm ist & waiting.


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello , is anyone got invite from nsw or victoria with 70+5 points recently, with 10 points in English for 261312.please let me know your DOE date.Mine is Aug 22nd and still waiting.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Experts... Looks like I have done the cardinal sin of opening the ITA link too many times..my file upload failed couple of times..and when i finally succeeded to upload all documents..it took me to the page where it said “link cannot be found” and listed 3 probable reasons for the same of which opening the link too many times seemed the only possibility.. i have sent them the email.. but wanted to check in this forum what will happen next? Will my ITA be null and void now OR will I get a new link? 
Concern is deadline is approaching fast and i have no clue what to do now


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> ...


Hi

Dont you have an EOI for 189, with current trend you can possibly get 189 invite in next round, as for 261313 code people reported invite till 4th April 2018 in the last round.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Hi Experts... Looks like I have done the cardinal sin of opening the ITA link too many times..my file upload failed couple of times..and when i finally succeeded to upload all documents..it took me to the page where it said “link cannot be found” and listed 3 probable reasons for the same of which opening the link too many times seemed the only possibility.. i have sent them the email.. but wanted to check in this forum what will happen next? Will my ITA be null and void now OR will I get a new link?
> Concern is deadline is approaching fast and i have no clue what to do now


Hey man, Call them tomorrow. I remember one of the guy had the same problem. His agent call them and they asked them to send their docs manually.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Where do I get their number? There was an email address to which I have mailed this problem already. 



garrychandi said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts... Looks like I have done the cardinal sin of opening the ITA link too many times..my file upload failed couple of times..and when i finally succeeded to upload all documents..it took me to the page where it said “link cannot be found” and listed 3 probable reasons for the same of which opening the link too many times seemed the only possibility.. i have sent them the email.. but wanted to check in this forum what will happen next? Will my ITA be null and void now OR will I get a new link?
> ...


----------



## sangram785 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello all,
I have applied for state sponsorship for nsw with 70 points (with superior in english PTE) under system administrator. Now i see that the 262113 has been removed from the skills under 190 for NSW. I would like to know if this is going to be permanent and is it worth changing the skillset for the available ones and then reapply. Please do reply with suggestions. I m waiting from 15 May 2018.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Where do I get their number? There was an email address to which I have mailed this problem already.


go to their website and click on contact us


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sangram785 said:


> Hello all,
> I have applied for state sponsorship for nsw with 70 points (with superior in english PTE) under system administrator. Now i see that the 262113 has been removed from the skills under 190 for NSW. I would like to know if this is going to be permanent and is it worth changing the skillset for the available ones and then reapply. Please do reply with suggestions. I m waiting from 15 May 2018.


Hey, I think you should write to NSW and ask. They are pretty responsive. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sangram785 (Sep 10, 2018)

Total_Domination said:


> Hey, I think you should write to NSW and ask. They are pretty responsive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Can you share with me about the details, if you have them with you.

thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Is there any whatsapp group for nsw aspirants ?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

sangram785 said:


> Can you share with me about the details, if you have them with you.
> 
> thanks


[email protected]

Wrote to them on this they replied like in 2 hours


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys i have received nsw invite on 15 nov and some got approval, is der anyone waiting like me


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi guys i have received nsw invite on 15 nov and some got approval, is der anyone waiting like me


Yeah still waiting for approval.:clock:


----------



## Mohsinkhance (Mar 20, 2018)

Dear Brothers n sisters,

Please can anybody help me in getting info like when will i recieve my invitation from NSW for 190. Anzsco code 233211 - civil engineer.

Lodging date of eoi - feb 2018 (almost 9 months)

Points- 60+5

Note - I already recieved invitation for 489 tasmania and I have paid the fees and submitted the documents on 23rd October 2018.

Will i recieve invitation from NSW or no as i have already accepted from Tasmania. Im ready to pay visa fees again if i get invitation from NSW.

Please reply me ASAP.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys i have received nsw invite on 15 nov and some got approval, is der anyone waiting like me
> ...


+1 waiting


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> +1 waiting


Same Here...waiting...submitted on 21st Nov.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

They responded via mail. Looks like the documents I was uploading were >10MB and thus it was not taking me to payments link. Corrected now and submitted for sponsorship approval. Lets c how much time they take ..



garrychandi said:


> Hey man, Call them tomorrow. I remember one of the guy had the same problem. His agent call them and they asked them to send their docs manually.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> They responded via mail. Looks like the documents I was uploading were >10MB and thus it was not taking me to payments link. Corrected now and submitted for sponsorship approval. Lets c how much time they take ..


Good Luck bro


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Need your advice.

I got my ACS assessment done for code 2613*13* and filed my EOI - 190 for NSW, DOE of 4th April'18 with 70+5 points. Now, as per the trend - NSW has been sending "pre-invites" only for 2613*12 *to 70+5 pointers and backlog has been cleared till September '18. (None sent out this financial year for 2613*13* with 70+5 points). NSW is choosing 2613*12* with 20 points in English and people with work ex. Both of which I have, but have an assessment for 2613*13*. I am thinking to get myself reassessed for 12 now and then update my job code on the same EOI. So, could you please help in answering the below questions.
1. Is it advisable to do so?
2. Is it legal to do so, because someone mentioned that your date of assessment should not be greater than the date of effect. But in this case, my assessment was valid which I later updated
3. Also, Would my DOE change or remain the same if i change the Job Code. I think since the points haven't changed so the DOE should remain the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> ...


CO would find the discrepancy in assessment date and EOI and could be a problem

Why don't you create another EOI with new assessment ? 

If NSW is inviting at this rate and only this particular ANZCO code, you'd eventually get one. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advice.
> 
> ...


Also didn't you file EOI for 189 ? Queue is cleared until April 6 for 189 and your eoi is April 4

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Also didn't you file EOI for 189 ? Queue is cleared until April 6 for 189 and your eoi is April 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I filed my 189 later in July.

You are also 70+5 for 261312 and 20 in English with DOE in May, you should have gotten a pre invite. How much work experience do you have?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Dear All,
Does NSW invite particular ANZCO per invitation? the trends of recent invitations from NSW are aimed at Software developer and other trade works. When do you think they will invite other ANZCO codes? ICT Security for instance.
Regards


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

moveoz said:


> I filed my 189 later in July.
> 
> You are also 70+5 for 261312 and 20 in English with DOE in May, you should have gotten a pre invite. How much work experience do you have?


Yes. I got.

5 points for NSW experience

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Did anyone get SS nomination approval for NSW yesterday or today ??


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Will NSW invite 263311 with 65+5 points.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sowshna said:


> Did anyone get SS nomination approval for NSW yesterday or today ??


no actually i got on nov 15 and applied on 17. some people got the approval


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Will NSW invite 263311 with 65+5 points.


same question


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> no actually i got on nov 15 and applied on 17. some people got the approval


Hi netula , Even I have filed nomination on 16th Nov 557 PM IST , no approval yet.
As per myimmitacker , 12 out of 34 are approved with pre invite date as 15 Nov.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > no actually i got on nov 15 and applied on 17. some people got the approval
> ...


Yeah even Iam worried seeing that when is ur eoi date


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Yeah even Iam worried seeing that when is ur eoi date


I have 75+5 and DOE as 31-Aug mate. Worried and waiting. however normal SLA is max 12 weeks which is like 1st week of Feb 2019


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

What are the possibilities for getting NSW invite for 75 points ICT BA and 75 points Software Engineer? Anyone recently get an invite from NSW?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah even Iam worried seeing that when is ur eoi date
> ...


Till that time we can except 189 and wht I observed is people who got approval is July eoi dates and Iam assuming that they are approveinf according to dates


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > nelutla said:
> ...


That’s not correct mate , 12/34 approved with nomination date as 15 nov and for those 12 cases doe varies from july to as late as oct end. I can’t deduce a logic on what basis they approve a case first..


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Will NSW invite 263311 with 65+5 points.
> ...


Expert plz advice/comment


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey Guys,


I am Chef by profession and have over 8 years of experience. For my EOI i didn't claim any points for employment. I got nominated by NSW. During the submission i provided my detailed resume. Do i still need to provide documents for the work experience, even though i didn't claim any points for the same and marked it as irrelevant on my EOI. Additionally NSW didn't ask for any employment documents and assessed my application in half a day.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any folks with Pre-invite date as Nov 2018 (15th Nov or somewhere) from NSW , are pending for approval like me? I know of @dragonqn @nelutla ..... as per myimmi still 12/34 are approved in a 12-13 period but last approval update is as of 23-Nov.....so no news from 24-28 Nov as of now...

Anyone else waiting like me? 2611 , 80 pts , DOE 31 Aug....pre invite 15 Nov


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Any folks with Pre-invite date as Nov 2018 (15th Nov or somewhere) from NSW , are pending for approval like me? I know of @dragonqn @nelutla ..... as per myimmi still 12/34 are approved in a 12-13 period but last approval update is as of 23-Nov.....so no news from 24-28 Nov as of now...
> 
> Anyone else waiting like me? 2611 , 80 pts , DOE 31 Aug....pre invite 15 Nov



I am in the same boat. Waiting for the approval. 2613, 75 pts, DOE 31 May


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Any folks with Pre-invite date as Nov 2018 (15th Nov or somewhere) from NSW , are pending for approval like me? I know of @dragonqn @nelutla ..... as per myimmi still 12/34 are approved in a 12-13 period but last approval update is as of 23-Nov.....so no news from 24-28 Nov as of now...
> 
> Anyone else waiting like me? 2611 , 80 pts , DOE 31 Aug....pre invite 15 Nov


Looks like after 23 no one got approved [email protected] u can except 189 next month with ur points


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Folks, 

While we wait for NSW approval, just had a quick question. When and Where do I submit my Partner Details? So far in the EOI, they only asked for PArtner Skills details, English Language and Age. In the ITA, they did not ask anything about spouse, except uploading relevant docs. But I havent seen anywhere where they have asked for Partners Bio details as a joint applicant. I am applying for both my partner and myself. Just wondering where and when partner details will be asked?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Folks,
> 
> While we wait for NSW approval, just had a quick question. When and Where do I submit my Partner Details? So far in the EOI, they only asked for PArtner Skills details, English Language and Age. In the ITA, they did not ask anything about spouse, except uploading relevant docs. But I havent seen anywhere where they have asked for Partners Bio details as a joint applicant. I am applying for both my partner and myself. Just wondering where and when partner details will be asked?



Have you claimed spouse points ?? If not it will be after getting the approval. If you have claimed Spouse points, you should have submitted in nomination form to prove how you claimed the points.


----------



## murali4185 (Aug 8, 2016)

*190 nsw*

Currently I have 65+5 points ANZSCO code is 261313. I have applied for NSW state sponsorship. When can I expect the invite? Can anyone please advice on it.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

murali4185 said:


> Currently I have 65+5 points ANZSCO code is 261313. I have applied for NSW state sponsorship. When can I expect the invite? Can anyone please advice on it.


No one knows what NSW has in it for all of us.


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

murali4185 said:


> Currently I have 65+5 points ANZSCO code is 261313. I have applied for NSW state sponsorship. When can I expect the invite? Can anyone please advice on it.


Currently 75+5 points got invitations. Priority of invite as per trends:
75+5 points:
Priority 1: English points 20. , Experience 10 and code 261312
Priority 2: English points 20 , experience 10 261213, then 261311
Priority 3: eng points 20, experience 5 same codes each
Priority 4: English 20, exp 0 for all codes,
Priority 5: English 10, exp 10 same for all codes

After going through all these combinations of 70+5 then this will hopefully come for 65+5. So I guess a long wait and patience will be required buddy.

All above is based on trends in past and assumptions. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

User9999 said:


> Currently 75+5 points got invitations. Priority of invite as per trends:
> 75+5 points:
> Priority 1: English points 20. , Experience 10 and code 261312
> Priority 2: English points 20 , experience 10 261213, then 261311
> ...


Hey User9999,
I have also submitted EOI for NSW with 70 + 5 but I did not get the invitation. when do you think they will invite?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes I have claimed and I have submitted required docs as well. But nowhere in the form have they asked for partner details like name for eg



dragonqn said:


> gargn1420 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I have ACS done. I have given PTE and have 10 points from it. Over all I have 70 points and planning to apply for 5 points for state sponsorship. Can some one help me with the procedure? I have created account in skill select and updated the details. I have not yet submitted the form. Apart from skill select should I fill some other form? Like for victoria, live in Melbourne. Please some one guide me.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Madhansathiyamoorthi said:


> I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I have ACS done. I have given PTE and have 10 points from it. Over all I have 70 points and planning to apply for 5 points for state sponsorship. Can some one help me with the procedure? I have created account in skill select and updated the details. I have not yet submitted the form. Apart from skill select should I fill some other form? Like for victoria, live in Melbourne. Please some one guide me.


You'll have to lodge another EOI (190 subclass) by selecting VIC as the preferred region, and then wait & watch for an Invite for that 190.

Also, I've seen people saying that people with 20 points from PTE are being preferred. If you can get 79+ in each which'll get your total to 80 points, then you won't have to worr about State sponsorship. I'd suggest you to put effort in PTE.


----------



## goingtoaus (Oct 11, 2018)

I submitted EOI for 190 NSW on 15th November. Lets see when do I get an email from them.


----------



## Madhansathiyamoorthi (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks for the input. If I am applying for 189, 190 NSW and 190 Vic I should submit 3 separate EOIs and wait for the pre invite. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

goingtoaus said:


> I submitted EOI for 190 NSW on 15th November. Lets see when do I get an email from them.


hi wht is ur DOE because some got approval whos DOE are in july


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any news for those with pre invite date as 15 Nov wrt Approval? Last I see on myimmi is approved on 23 Nov


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Any news for those with pre invite date as 15 Nov wrt Approval? Last I see on myimmi is approved on 23 Nov


hi ru in telegram group


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> hi ru in telegram group


 No I am not a part of TG group


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> hi ru in telegram group


Any news you would like to share ? I know you are also in queue for approval.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

The wait for approval is so frustrating... When few people got it the very next day after they applied, we are waiting for almost 2 weeks now :clock:


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi I have applied NSW eoi with 70 points in may 2018 but still not update any idea when can I get 261313 is my code


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Hi I have applied NSW eoi with 70 points in may 2018 but still not update any idea when can I get 261313 is my code


What's your points breakdown?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

So true


dragonqn said:


> The wait for approval is so frustrating... When few people got it the very next day after they applied, we are waiting for almost 2 weeks now


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Any one got nomination approval for 190 NSW in the last 4-5 days or so??


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

sowshna said:


> Any one got nomination approval for 190 NSW in the last 4-5 days or so??


As per myimmi someone has updated on 28th Nov .. no one after that


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

No news from NSW , although I can see 15 out of 38 entries in myimmi approved by them but majority are them within first seven days of filing. Now I am on mid of 3rd week after filing and paying fees (18 days) and no news yet  ....testing patience mate!!


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Guess they are approving all the occupations which are in their priority list, as suggested on their website.. Me and another a friend of mine are also waiting for the approval. My occupation code is Electrical Engineer. Lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Ho Oarjan , This is the 201819 NSW priority List
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-skilled-occupation-list-2018-19.pdf

If ones occupation won't be in this list , I don't think so they would get a pre invite. So I am not clear on your response. Pls. advise.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

You received a pre-invite because you are in the occupation list, so am I. But beyond that, the approval process must involve human interaction, i.e., for assessing the documents we upload, and that can take time. I guess they must be having their internal occupation ceilings, which further decides the priority of processing an application. For example, if certain occupation is just not filling up compared to another occupation which has ample number of people, then the prior will get priority. Hope you get an idea..


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes , I understand that and the way (read volume) of NSW 190 SS this FY , I can very well read their "internal occupation ceilings" , my initial thought would be based on ceilings only they would issue a pre-invite with a buffer of +X%.

Offcourse , their is human review etc.. however your statement "Guess they are approving all the occupations which are in their priority list, as suggested on their website" - since all of our occupation is on their priority list , there must be certain other factors based on which an nomination app is picked up. I still don't think this has much to do with their occupation ceiling (NSW's) else we would not have been invited 18-19 days ago as things don't get reviewed so fast for the opportunity available for an ANSZCO in a state.


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Anyone, with ANZSCO 233915 (Environmental Engineer) here?

NSW has not invited anyone with this ANZSCO till now (for this year July onwards) as per immitracker (Though, applicants with 75 points have been picked under 189). Looking at its rarity and remaining cases in SC190 (3-4 with 70 points and 2 with 60 points without SS) , what are the chances of invite by NSW with 60 points? Would be great if any expert can respond on this\.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

I got approval from NSW today. So 190 it is.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> I got approval from NSW today. So 190 it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!

Please Share ur points and anzsco code .


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> I got approval from NSW today. So 190 it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congrats Rhapsody. May I know what time , IST or AEST you received the email ?
Also , are you offshore or onshore.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Congrats Rhapsody. May I know what time , IST or AEST you received the email ?
> Also , are you offshore or onshore.


Offshore. Received two hours ago.

Developer Programmer. Details are in the signature

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## goingtoaus (Oct 11, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Offshore. Received two hours ago.
> 
> Developer Programmer. Details are in the signature
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Rhapsody. May I know what time , IST or AEST you received the email ?
> ...


Congrats on the approval , may I know when you submitted the nomination ??


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> I got approval from NSW today. So 190 it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Congratulations !!! Good luck on visa lodge..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, that was quick! :O

Submitted the nomination application on Nov 23, got the approval from NSW today! Just 10 days, color me very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Many congratulations!
Good luck for the way ahead!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

NSW approved today.

EOI: 27.08.2018
Invited: 15.11.2018
Lodged: 16.11.2018
Approved: 04.12.2018

Developer Programmer (261312)
Age: 25
Work: 10
English: 20
Edu: 15
State: 5


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> NSW approved today.
> 
> EOI: 27.08.2018
> Invited: 15.11.2018
> ...


Congrats. All the best for further steps.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> NSW approved today.
> 
> EOI: 27.08.2018
> Invited: 15.11.2018
> ...


Many CONGRATS!!!
File visa now asap!!


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Congrats Buddy. I have the same point breakdown like you. Hopefully i will also get it soon.



LimpBizkit said:


> NSW approved today.
> 
> EOI: 27.08.2018
> Invited: 15.11.2018
> ...


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Wow, that was quick! :O
> 
> Submitted the nomination application on Nov 23, got the approval from NSW today! Just 10 days, color me very pleasantly surprised.




Many Congratulations  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> NSW approved today.
> 
> EOI: 27.08.2018
> Invited: 15.11.2018
> ...




Congrats !!! Good luck on the next step...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Should i be worrying that i did not get the approval but others with same points breakdown got.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guy just got my approval


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi guy just got my approval




Congrats  happy to see things moving !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Should i be worrying that i did not get the approval but others with same points breakdown got.


When did you submit the application for sponsorship?


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

21-Nov-2018. 



Oarjon said:


> When did you submit the application for sponsorship?


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi guys!

Could anyone of you share their experience for the Points Test Advice re-assessment with Vetassess? 

I got a positive outcome for my full skill assessment in April earlier this year via the fast track processing. Unfortunately, the Points Test Advice does not offer the fast track processing and I had to send all the required documents by post. 

They created my application on their website and the status is 'In Progress'. So now I am eagerly waiting for my outcome, as I'll then get an additional 5 points for experience and eventually total of 80 points. 

I know that the usual the processing time is 6 to 8 weeks, but wondering if someone ever got an earlier reply?


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> 21-Nov-2018.


Same here. I'm waiting as well!


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Oarjon said:


> sowshna said:
> 
> 
> > 21-Nov-2018.
> ...


Don't worry mate, my ANZSCO is 351311 (chef). I got the approval after 3 weeks. A friend of mine got it within a week. And two of them got it the next day itself! We had submitted our applications around the same dates only. So be patient, you will get yours soon 🙂


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Don't worry mate, my ANZSCO is 351311 (chef). I got the approval after 3 weeks. A friend of mine got it within a week. And two of them got it the next day itself! We had submitted our applications around the same dates only. So be patient, you will get yours soon 🙂


Thanks for sharing this man... appreciate it.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Same boat man , waiting from 16 Nov.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Wow, that was quick! :O
> 
> Submitted the nomination application on Nov 23, got the approval from NSW today! Just 10 days, color me very pleasantly surprised.


Congratulations.. Please share your points breakdown


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Congratulations.. Please share your points breakdown


Age: 25
Education: 15
Work: 10
English: 20
State: 5


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work: 10
> English: 20
> State: 5


Thank You man. Please if you share ANZSCO code.


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Thank You man. Please if you share ANZSCO code.


ANZSCO 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning folks , Any good news of further approval by NSW ? None for me...as of now


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Morning folks , Any good news of further approval by NSW ? None for me...as of now


Nothing for me too.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Nothing for me too.


Very good morning.. none for me as well.

I so hope the December 189 invitation round does it for us and we get choice between NSW and 189. That would be amazing.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey Guys
When will the next invitation for NSW occure?!
Many Thanks


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Hey Guys
> When will the next invitation for NSW occure?!
> Many Thanks




Most probably after December 11 (189 round). This is based on the past invites. No fixed date published by NSW.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

I applied for NSW on 10 Sep 2018 under 261313 (software engineer)
70+5 points. Haven’t got an invite yet!!


----------



## Gyp-Z (Dec 6, 2018)

*NSW Invite*

Hi I just want to share if this will help, I got my ITA today for SC190 (NSW), ANZSCO 233311. Pre-invite was November 15, 2018. Uploaded documents on 20th November.

Here's a breakdown of my points (if helpful):
Age = 30 pts
Education = 15 pts
English = 20 pts
Work = 5 pts
SS = 5 pts

Solo Applicant.

Goodluck on our journey!


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Finally got the approval ... today after 3 weeks .. all the best to everyone else waiting for the approval 👍


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Finally got the approval ... today after 3 weeks .. all the best to everyone else waiting for the approval 👍


Congrats !!
File visa asap


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi all , Finally the wait is over , got the golden email to file 190 NSW visa. 
ANZSCO 261111 , points 75 +5.
Age = 25
Work exp = 10
Edu = 15
PTE = 20
Partner = 5
SS = 5 
Total = 80


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

*190 Victoria priority to ITA?*

sorry... wrong post


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi all , Finally the wait is over , got the golden email to file 190 NSW visa.
> ANZSCO 261111 , points 75 +5.
> Age = 25
> Work exp = 10
> ...




Many Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Finally got the approval ... today after 3 weeks .. all the best to everyone else waiting for the approval 👍




Congrats  all the best for visa lodge...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Schawla said:


> I applied for NSW on 10 Sep 2018 under 261313 (software engineer)
> 70+5 points. Haven’t got an invite yet!!




NSW haven’t started to invite 70+5 points under 261313 for this FY. Many are waiting from April... December round can bring some hope !!!


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

congratulations!
I Applied nsw nomination on 18th Nov for 261111 and still waiting... 😔


----------



## sraju (Jan 7, 2016)

*Hi*

Hi, 
Could you please explain to me how you select multiple states for 190 visa? I can see there are only 2 options. i.e. either we have to select a specific state or any in the drop-down. 



Rahul_AUS said:


> NSW haven’t started to invite 70+5 points under 261313 for this FY. Many are waiting from April... December round can bring some hope !!!


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Does NSW have cycle dates for invites to be sent?


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi all , Finally the wait is over , got the golden email to file 190 NSW visa.
> ANZSCO 261111 , points 75 +5.
> Age = 25
> Work exp = 10
> ...


Did you get this today?


----------



## Taranjeet807 (Dec 1, 2018)

Guys please help!

EOI Effect Date = 30NOV2018
189 Points = 75
190 points = 80 (NSW & VIC)
Occupation = Developer Programmer(261312)

Please suggest if I will get an invite in December round? Please help guys. Really appreciate!


----------



## iri123 (Dec 7, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> I'm in the same boat as well...



Hi Did you receive an invite ? Within how many days


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Taranjeet807 said:


> Guys please help!
> 
> EOI Effect Date = 30NOV2018
> 189 Points = 75
> ...


yes with 75 points you have all the chances to get in next round.


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi all , Finally the wait is over , got the golden email to file 190 NSW visa.
> ANZSCO 261111 , points 75 +5.
> Age = 25
> Work exp = 10
> ...


Heyyy... congrats!!! Amazing news!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

iri123 said:


> Hi Did you receive an invite ? Within how many days


Nopes, not yet. I'm keeping :fingerscrossed: for this Dec 11th round, expecting to get 189 invite, if the number of invites are 2500. I don't know what's going on with NSW 190.

Please update your Signature with details, as you see mine.


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

mahboob757 said:


> Nopes, not yet. I'm keeping :fingerscrossed: for this Dec 11th round, expecting to get 189 invite, if the number of invites are 2500. I don't know what's going on with NSW 190.
> 
> Please update your Signature with details, as you see mine.


Yup, I'm expecting it too - waiting for Dec 11 before making the decision to proceed with the 190 Visa.


----------



## sandeep0506 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi all.Has NSW invited with 70+5 points this year yet? My EOI date of effect is Nov 5th. Occupation: computer network and systems engineer 263111.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Same boat. My doe is on 4/12/2018 and Software engineer occupation.I was hoping NSW would have favourable circumstances with overall 90 PTE scores.


sandeep0506 said:


> Hi all.Has NSW invited with 70+5 points this year yet? My EOI date of effect is Nov 5th. Occupation: computer network and systems engineer 263111.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
POINTS: 70 (189) 
POINTS: 75 (190) NSW
DOE : June-2018.
Guys, any chance for the invite this month?


----------



## sraju (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, 
How can we select multiple states while applying EOI? I can either choose any state or specific state only. 

Regards, 



ldsekar2406 said:


> yes with 75 points you have all the chances to get in next round.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sraju said:


> Hi,
> How can we select multiple states while applying EOI? I can either choose any state or specific state only.
> 
> Regards,


File different EOIs for each state. If you are applying for 189 then keep one separately for that as well. That would be the best approach.

Withdraw all others once you receive invite.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hopefully NSW will start their invites for this month by this weekend. I am hoping that they will invite my ANZSCO this time.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hopefully NSW will start their invites for this month by this weekend. I am hoping that they will invite my ANZSCO this time.




Yeah.. I’m hopeful about 261313 too. Will see !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Bro, there are chances for you to score a 189 invite, isn't it?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Bro, there are chances for you to score a 189 invite, isn't it?




Nope. My Doe is 29/06/2018. I don’t think I will get the invitation today even if there is 2 month movement for 189 today’s round. Because last doe invited for 261313 is 06 April 2018.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Nope. My Doe is 29/06/2018. I don’t think I will get the invitation today even if there is 2 month movement for 189 today’s round. Because last doe invited for 261313 is 06 April 2018.


Cool. Anyways, December will be a big month for us both I hope. Let's see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Cool. Anyways, December will be a big month for us both I hope. Let's see :fingerscrossed:




Yes Hopefully.. Let’s see.. Tonight invitation will give us some idea on the upcoming trends !!


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hopefully NSW will start their invites for this month by this weekend. I am hoping that they will invite my ANZSCO this time.


You and me both... I'm just tired of waiting...


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got the sponsorship...and Invite from NSW....:clap2::clap2:

ITA submitted on 26-Nov..


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Today?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Got the invite for NSW!
1hr ago..
Sharing this so tht it helps ppl who are in queue for nsw with 80 points

Doe 13/11/2018
Pte 20
Total points for NSW 80
Nsw Nomination recieved on 15 nov 2018
Applied nomination- 18 nov 2018
Invite recieved 10-dec 2018


----------



## arshad83 (Nov 8, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Got the invite for NSW!
> 1hr ago..
> Sharing this so tht it helps ppl who are in queue for nsw with 80 points
> 
> ...


Congratulations Girish.

So did you have 75+5 points? Also can you let me know your ANZSCEO code?

I applied for NSW in August with 70+5 & ICT Business analyst as the category. Still waiting 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes 75+5 for job code 261111


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi, 
I lodged my EOI on 03/12/2018 for 189 and 190 visa. When do you reckon can I get the invitation email from NSW? I have 75+5 points - ANZSCO 261111


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

gargn1420 said:


> Got the sponsorship...and Invite from NSW....:clap2::clap2:
> 
> ITA submitted on 26-Nov..


What is your point breakdown?
Regard


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

spicyoxtail said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my EOI on 03/12/2018 for 189 and 190 visa. When do you reckon can I get the invitation email from NSW? I have 75+5 points - ANZSCO 261111


Very soon. If I were to make a guess, probably this month.

You could apply 189 too.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hey all, has anyone got an invite for 221111 - Accountants from NSW recently?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> You and me both... I'm just tired of waiting...


Few more days Mate..Hang on !!!

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

It looks like this month's 189 round was awful. Very less number of invites reported.

What are the odds for NSW?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

If previous 190 state invite has expired, is there any chance for invite again?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> If previous 190 state invite has expired, is there any chance for invite again?


If they plan to invite , they might or might not invite based on the current list of applicants and job group demand . That’s what they mention on the website


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ahs_Mal said:


> EOI date: 3rd-Apr-18
> 190 point: 75
> Code: 262112
> 
> Waiting for ITA


holy cow :/


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Best wishes for ALL.
> Hope this would be the last NSW thread that I am subscribing.
> 
> EOI date: 29th-JAN-18
> ...


Seriously Bro? January?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

All hopes on NSW now after yesterday's disastrous round.

They invited 70 pointer Developer Programmers last month. Hope they look at 70 pointer Software Engineers in this one.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kunsal said:


> All hopes on NSW now after yesterday's disastrous round.
> 
> They invited 70 pointer Developer Programmers last month. Hope they look at 70 pointer Software Engineers in this one.


there is a huge 190 backlog with 70+5 / 75+5 for 261313, isn't it?


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

What's happening to 263111's. This is embarrassing. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> there is a huge 190 backlog with 70+5 / 75+5 for 261313, isn't it?


The last 70 + 5 Software Engineer invited by NSW was on 26th Feb 2018. 

However, recent 189 rounds have cleared 70 pointers till 6th April 2018.

So technically, there's just under one and a half month of backlog of 70 pointers to clear for both NSW and 189.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kunsal said:


> The last 70 + 5 Software Engineer invited by NSW was on 26th Feb 2018.
> 
> However, recent 189 rounds have cleared 70 pointers till 6th April 2018.
> 
> So technically, there's just under one and a half month of backlog of 70 pointers to clear for both NSW and 189.


how come one and a half month? I dont understand that, anyway you'll get your 189 invitation in next round it seems


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> how come one and a half month? I dont understand that, anyway you'll get your 189 invitation in next round it seems


One and a half months till my DOE I mean.

...and no. I (and other 261313 70 pointers) won't be getting a 189 invite till July 2019, maybe never.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

I hope they take a look at ICT Security specialist in their next round. All hopes on NSW now.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

kunsal said:


> One and a half months till my DOE I mean.
> 
> ...and no. I (and other 261313 70 pointers) won't be getting a 189 invite till July 2019, maybe never.


Why is that?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> Why is that?


Simply based on trends with the cut off scores. Anyone with 70 or less (189) if backlog was not cleared by this round it will likely not be cleared until next FY (June/July 2019).


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello Friends, 
Does anyone have any guesses after yesterday's 189 round, what can be expected backlog for 70 pointers Developer Programmers 190 NSW? MY doe : 15 Oct 2018......Please???


----------



## Rupinder kaur (Dec 11, 2018)

I m new on this page and want information about 187 rsms direct entry


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys, received my ITA from NSW on 10-Dec-2018. Just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## arshad83 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oarjon said:


> Guys, received my ITA from NSW on 10-Dec-2018. Just wanted to share with you all.


Congratulations Oarjon!

Can you please share your points break up and job code?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

arshad83 said:


> Oarjon said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, received my ITA from NSW on 10-Dec-2018. Just wanted to share with you all.
> ...


Its in my signature. Here, points 75, age 30, edu 15, pte a 20, exp 10 & job code is 233311.


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> Guys, received my ITA from NSW on 10-Dec-2018. Just wanted to share with you all.


Congrats! What date did you lodge your application with NSW?


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Simply based on trends with the cut off scores. Anyone with 70 or less (189) if backlog was not cleared by this round it will likely not be cleared until next FY (June/July 2019).


I think you are still optimistic..if 70 is stopped in 189 and invitations are less for whole year similar to last year..it won't be picked up October 2019...as it happened last year...coz 75, 80,85 will be in backlog...so all hopes on NSW nw..

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

ausiapply said:


> Congrats! What date did you lodge your application with NSW?


I lodged my application on 21-Nov-18 and paid their sponsorship fees.
However, I have received ITA in yesterdays 189 round as well, so will withdraw from NSW.


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

I am still waiting for invitation approval from NSW. Submitted the application on 21-Nov. Anyone waiting for ITA?? I got my invitation on 15-Nov.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

sowshna said:


> I am still waiting for invitation approval from NSW. Submitted the application on 21-Nov. Anyone waiting for ITA?? I got my invitation on 15-Nov.


your anzsco and points?


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> your anzsco and points?


ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
EOI 189 - 31 May 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 31 May 2018 - 70+5 pts


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

In which other state ANZ code 263311 is open.


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

Hi,
What are the chances of getting NSW Pre-invite with below details:
Software Engineer (ANSZCO 261313)
Age: 30 pts
PTE: 10 pts
ACS : 15 pts
Experience: 5 pts
1 Year in Australia: 5 pts
State Nomination: 5 Pts

EOI 190 NSW : 26/April/2018 (65+5) 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

momo21 said:


> Hi,
> What are the chances of getting NSW Pre-invite with below details:
> Software Engineer (ANSZCO 261313)
> Age: 30 pts
> ...


Unfortunately chances are bleak...huge backlog with 70+5.. Atleast for next year no chance..Go for increasing score in PTE..

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello! Same question...

What are the chances of getting NSW invite with below details:
ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Age: 30 pts
PTE: 20 pts
ACS: 15 pts
Experience: 10 pts
State Nomination: 5 Pts
EOI: Dec 11, 2018 

Thank you!


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Hello! Same question...
> 
> What are the chances of getting NSW invite with below details:
> ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> ...


You could have got invitation from 189 on Dec 11th if you would hv submitted EOI on 10th Dec ...you wud get invitation in 189 on 11th January 2019 round...in between you can also expect NSW invitation on 15th December...All the best..

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

User9999 said:


> You could have got invitation from 189 on Dec 11th if you would hv submitted EOI on 10th Dec ...you wud get invitation in 189 on 11th January 2019 round...in between you can also expect NSW invitation on 15th December...All the best..
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I know, I really should have  Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> I am still waiting for invitation approval from NSW. Submitted the application on 21-Nov. Anyone waiting for ITA?? I got my invitation on 15-Nov.


Don't worry. You will be amazed to hear that my approval came through couple of days after my friend having lesser points, but it did come. A friend of mine having 75pts in same occupation [233311] received his sponsorship approval before me. Well, I had 80pts on the contrary and I was totally clueless about the logic behind this process. So hold onto it, you will get it. Cheers!


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> I know, I really should have  Thank you for your quick response!


189 for your job code is running with 3 months backlog, Grab NSW if you get it in this month. For your points you can expect NSW in next round but trust me these guys are unpredictable .

All the best!


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Oarjon said:


> Don't worry. You will be amazed to hear that my approval came through couple of days after my friend having lesser points, but it did come. A friend of mine having 75pts in same occupation [233311] received his sponsorship approval before me. Well, I had 80pts on the contrary and I was totally clueless about the logic behind this process. So hold onto it, you will get it. Cheers!


Thanks for the response mate.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Sunr said:


> 189 for your job code is running with 3 months backlog, Grab NSW if you get it in this month. For your points you can expect NSW in next round but trust me these guys are unpredictable .
> 
> All the best!


Aww, you really think it'll take that long for the 189?  My DOE for my 189 is Oct 23, 2018. Hopefully, I get it on the next invitation round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted my application on skillselect on 19th November for 189 and 190 with Any State preference.

Is there any chance for NSW invite in this month?

Below my point breakup:

Occupation: 263111
Age: 30pts 
Education: 15 pts
IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
ACS work experience: 15pts 
TOTAL: 70 pts(SC189) / 75 pts (SC190) EOI Date of Effect: 19/11/18


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys,
what are the chances of NSW invitation for my case? I really appreciate it if you could provide me information. The next invitation round for NSW might be tomorrow, so pray.
Regards


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys,
> what are the chances of NSW invitation for my case? I really appreciate it if you could provide me information. The next invitation round for NSW might be tomorrow, so pray.
> Regards


Tomorrow? Where did you get that info from?

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Tomorrow? Where did you get that info from?
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


just look at the trends of NSW invitations in the last couple of months. they issue invitations after 189 at the end of the working day of the week. Thursday or Friday.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> just look at the trends of NSW invitations in the last couple of months. they issue invitations after 189 at the end of the working day of the week. Thursday or Friday.


11th Jan is on a friday... when do we expect NSW invites?


----------



## Satgua (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone suggest if I did correct?

I selected 'Any' option for "Stae/Territory invitation option".

Do I need to specifically mention State? Will selecting ANY will impact my chance for NSW invitation?

====

Occupation: 263111
Age: 30pts 
Education: 15 pts
IELTS: 10 (L8,W7,R7,S7)
ACS work experience: 15pts 
TOTAL: 70 pts(SC189) / 75 pts (SC190) EOI Date of Effect: 19/11/18
====


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> just look at the trends of NSW invitations in the last couple of months. they issue invitations after 189 at the end of the working day of the week. Thursday or Friday.


mm... hope so bro. I am reaching 40 years by Feb 2019 and desperate for a 190 ITA before that. 

Worst case, I got QLD 489 pre invite and submitted application. Now awaiting ITA. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## hiruji009 (Oct 29, 2018)

*NSW 190 - 75+5 : 80 Points*

Hi. I would appreciate feedback. 
I submitted my EOI for NSW with 75+5=80 Points on 4th Dec 
I am turning 40 in Feb.
What are the chances with 80 points within Dec for NSW ?

ICT Business Development Manager - 225212

---------
PTE 90/90/90


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

hiruji009 said:


> Hi. I would appreciate feedback.
> I submitted my EOI for NSW with 75+5=80 Points on 4th Dec
> I am turning 40 in Feb.
> What are the chances with 80 points within Dec for NSW ?
> ...


Almost no chance, there was already a round of dec invites.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Almost no chance, there was already a round of dec invites.


When? no pre-invites were issued in DEC for NSW. There were some approvals but no Pre-Invite.
regards


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah, I am having some hope that thee will be a bunch of pre invies issues next week. NSW goverment is calling fir a immigrant restrictions as a measure for congestion in cities. So I assume they are slowing it down purposly.


soheil_ershadi said:


> When? no pre-invites were issued in DEC for NSW. There were some approvals but no Pre-Invite.
> regards


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> When? no pre-invites were issued in DEC for NSW. There were some approvals but no Pre-Invite.
> regards


There were a few peolple reporting an invite on 10th Dec in this thread?


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Received approval mail today from NSW - submitted on 17-Nov 261111 75+5


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Sunr said:


> Received approval mail today from NSW - submitted on 17-Nov 261111 75+5


Congrats!

May I ask when did you lodge your application? And how soon after did you get invited? Thank you!


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Sunr said:


> Received approval mail today from NSW - submitted on 17-Nov 261111 75+5


Congrats. I am still waiting for the approval mail. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Congrats!
> 
> May I ask when did you lodge your application? And how soon after did you get invited? Thank you!


Thanks,I submitted EOI on 19-Oct and got invite on 15-Nov. I think they do send invites once in a month.


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Congrats. I am still waiting for the approval mail. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hopefully soon.


Thanks..you can expect anytime now.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Sunr said:


> Thanks,I submitted EOI on 19-Oct and got invite on 15-Nov. I think they do send invites once in a month.


Thanks! I hope I get one next month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohammadraza321 (Aug 24, 2018)

Can someone please tell me what i should do? I'm a 65+5 and eoi is july 2018. 261313.

My consultant says i should try to increase my points. Do i really have to? What if i wait a few months for the invite? I also have an eoi for vic
Thanks


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

mohammadraza321 said:


> Can someone please tell me what i should do? I'm a 65+5 and eoi is july 2018. 261313.
> 
> My consultant says i should try to increase my points. Do i really have to? What if i wait a few months for the invite? I also have an eoi for vic
> Thanks


Your consultant is right..try to increase score..wait for 65+5 is unlimited..thr is no hope looking at current trends..all the best..

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiruji009 (Oct 29, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Almost no chance, there was already a round of dec invites.


Dec round for NSW ! Are you sure ?


----------



## ckarty083 (Aug 4, 2018)

If it is Jan 2018 , did you not recieve invitation from 189 for 70 points ?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

hiruji009 said:


> Dec round for NSW ! Are you sure ?


If you go back a few pages, there were a few people who reported invite from NSW on early Dec.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> If you go back a few pages, there were a few people who reported invite from NSW on early Dec.


It was not the Pre-Ivite. It was actually the ITA ( Approval) and also check Immitracker.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Guys, Any pre invites today?

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Guys, Any pre invites today?
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Not that I'm aware of. I dont think they issued any pre-invites today.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah, no updates on the immi tracker aswell.


soheil_ershadi said:


> Not that I'm aware of. I dont think they issued any pre-invites today.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi guys, sharing my experience. I put in a 75 point EOI sometime in November and I got an invite about a week later my agent responded right away and I got the nomination in a few hours. Will soon put in the visa app. Good luck to all.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Can I expect an 190 NSW invite?

261311 (Analyst Programmer) - 70+5 points (20 Pts from PTE) - EOI is June 11th 2018


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Can I expect an 190 NSW invite?
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer) - 70+5 points (20 Pts from PTE) - EOI is June 11th 2018


I am very much expecting that NSW will invite Analyst Programmers this round. If so, yes you will get an invite.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Hi guys, sharing my experience. I put in a 75 point EOI sometime in November and I got an invite about a week later my agent responded right away and I got the nomination in a few hours. Will soon put in the visa app. Good luck to all.


hey anyad,
Congrats. Would you please tell us your ANZSCO and point breakdown? and the date of your pre-invite?


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> I am very much expecting that NSW will invite Analyst Programmers this round. If so, yes you will get an invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Is it Analyst Programmer or Software Engineer. Do we know which one is of higher priority among these two for NSW state nomination.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

We can only speculate from past data. 

I can see that Analyst Programmers and Software Engineers were invited by NSW simultaneously after the initial round for Developer programmers. 

Hopefully it happens this time too.


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Im hoping they will have a december round. NSW goverment is in favour of limiting immigrants so it could be the main cause for this slow intake and higher bar, even for state invites.


MJ.Sydney said:


> We can only speculate from past data.
> 
> I can see that Analyst Programmers and Software Engineers were invited by NSW simultaneously after the initial round for Developer programmers.
> 
> Hopefully it happens this time too.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

ghewa said:


> Im hoping they will have a december round. *NSW goverment is in favour of limiting immigrants so it could be the main cause for this slow intake and higher bar, even for state invites.*
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I don't think that it will happen this year. In COAG meeting (happened on 12th Dec) it was clearly stated that the Migration cap should be maintained and it looks like most of the states agree on that (except NSW). 

And for NSW, the premier has suggested that a report must be produced soon after examining the current population and skill demands etc. This report will mostly be published by Jan or Feb, which means that the decision will be taken only for the next FY (or may be the last quarter of this FY). 

So, this is not a pressing issue for now and I think that NSW will continue to invite as usual. In other words, we should see high number of invites for the coming months.


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> I don't think that it will happen this year. In COAG meeting (happened on 12th Dec) it was clearly stated that the Migration cap should be maintained and it looks like most of the states agree on that (except NSW).
> 
> And for NSW, the premier has suggested that a report must be produced soon after examining the current population and skill demands etc. This report will mostly be published by Jan or Feb, which means that the decision will be taken only for the next FY (or may be the last quarter of this FY).
> 
> So, this is not a pressing issue for now and I think that NSW will continue to invite as usual. In other words, we should see high number of invites for the coming months.


When is the next round? as per recent trend, tonight ?


----------



## amit2611 (Jun 6, 2018)

I missed by close margin in recent rounds, 70 points for 261311 code submitted on 11th April. I have 10 points for PTE so I doubt about state sponsorship but trying my luck.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hard luck mate.

Yes, the round should be happening tonight or tomorrow if we compare it with last month, but it has never been consistent at all. So we cannot estimate a timeline.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi everyone,*

Can anyone confirm the ANZSCO 263311 Telecom engineer ITA status over this year and expectations for future ITA (189190 & 489). Please if anyone got knowledge as per trend of ITA then kindly discuss. 

*Thanks*


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

I am still waiting for invitation approval. Accepted the invite on 21-Nov. Anyone still waiting for the approval?????

ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
EOI 189 - 31 May 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 31 May 2018 - 70+5 pts


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

sowshna said:


> I am still waiting for invitation approval. Accepted the invite on 21-Nov. Anyone still waiting for the approval?????
> 
> ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
> ...


I got invited on 15th Nov, submitted the docs to state on 16th Nov, then got the approval on 04th Dec, that's about 18 days apart. Towards the end of December things could be slowing down, you know... Christmas and all...


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi everyone,*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the ANZSCO 263311 Telecom engineer ITA status over this year and expectations for future ITA (189190 & 489). Please if anyone got knowledge as per trend of ITA then kindly discuss.
> 
> *Thanks*


Brother can you please share your points score?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

What time does NSW normally invite? I assume that they won't be inviting today since it's already 7.30 pm in Australia.

I don't think they will be inviting over the weekend either.

Hopefully they will invite before 20th December as the last 10 days of the year is very relaxed over there.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

kunsal said:


> What time does NSW normally invite? I assume that they won't be inviting today since it's already 7.30 pm in Australia.
> 
> I don't think they will be inviting over the weekend either.
> 
> Hopefully they will invite before 20th December as the last 10 days of the year is very relaxed over there.


All the e-mails I got came in around 4.30pm Aussie time.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> hey anyad,
> Congrats. Would you please tell us your ANZSCO and point breakdown? and the date of your pre-invite?


Yeah... let me look all those details up:
Management Consultant (ANZSCO Code 224711)
Points
Age: 25
English: 20
Diploma: 15
State: 5
No OZ work experience: 10
Total: 75
EOI: 14th
ITA: 20th
Application: 21st 9 am
Nomination: 21st 2pm (already in the federal system)

Is this what you needed?

Thanks


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

*ShashikanthBirada*



MJ.Sydney said:


> Hard luck mate.
> 
> Yes, the round should be happening tonight or tomorrow if we compare it with last month, but it has never been consistent at all. So we cannot estimate a timeline.


Hi Dude,

I have submitted my 190 for VIC on 17th September and NSW on 17th November. I should have done NSW in September itself, but I was little dumb then. Any idea on VIC ? 

As you are confident that you might get a invite for 190 in December, Can I be optimistic for Jan or Feb for NSW? My points will come down in March 

Appreciate your suggestions.

ANZ - 261311
189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 for VIC on 17th September and NSW on 17th November. I should have done NSW in September itself, but I was little dumb then. Any idea on VIC ?
> 
> ...


It looks like the number of people in Analyst Programmer role is very less. So even though you have submitted your EOI in DEC it doesnt matter. If NSW starts to invite our job code I think you will get an invite.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys,
I'm going nuts... why there are no invitations from NSW?! Guy when do you think they will issue invitations? 
Regards


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Probabaly wait for monday


soheil_ershadi said:


> Guys,
> I'm going nuts... why there are no invitations from NSW?! Guy when do you think they will issue invitations?
> Regards


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

ghewa said:


> Probabaly wait for monday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks ghewa for your quick response. I hope they consider issuing invitation for my code.
Regards


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

amit2611 said:


> I missed by close margin in recent rounds, 70 points for 261311 code submitted on 11th April. I have 10 points for PTE so I doubt about state sponsorship but trying my luck.


If you had 20 in language at least you are good for NSW 

My anzsco code is 261311 with 10 in language and my DOE is 1st July..


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Would nsw give sponsorship in this week or it would be after new year now??


----------



## ghewa (Aug 14, 2018)

Its tricky with NSW, they have issued pre-invites between 15-30th in the past, there seems ti be no pattern at all to how things are done.


Duajaved said:


> Would nsw give sponsorship in this week or it would be after new year now??


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Whats about non pro rata with 70 points?? Can they expect invite??


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Can you guys guess when I will get an invite?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Any hope for the round to happen today ?.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Is there any quota on NSW invites? Is it still open for application in December-January period? I have 65 points with 10 in PTE but not sure if NSW is still open for 190 invites or no. I was hoping to get 5 points for SS and launch my application. But all people with 70 are on wait list for a long time. So not sure what timeslines should I follow like start applying in January or wait for July 2019. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kunsal said:


> What time does NSW normally invite? I assume that they won't be inviting today since it's already 7.30 pm in Australia.
> 
> I don't think they will be inviting over the weekend either.
> 
> Hopefully they will invite before 20th December as the last 10 days of the year is very relaxed over there.


Hi ,

I recently cleared PTE and got 20 points,what are the chances of getting NSW with 70+5 points?
Age-25
Edu-15
Exp-10
Eng:20


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Any hope for the round to happen today ?.


Let's see in next one hour...But it seems difficult for today.. hopefully before 20th Dec...

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Recently i scored 20 points in English.

Can you please let me know if i get NSW Invitation for 70+5 points?Do NSW require job offer as Victoria?

Thanks
Karunakar
Age-25 Points
Education-15 points
Experience-10 Points
English PTE-A(79/89/83/79)-20 Points


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> What time does NSW normally invite? I assume that they won't be inviting today since it's already 7.30 pm in Australia.
> 
> I don't think they will be inviting over the weekend either.
> 
> Hopefully they will invite before 20th December as the last 10 days of the year is very relaxed over there.





LimpBizkit said:


> All the e-mails I got came in around 4.30pm Aussie time.


It's just past 4.30 pm Aussie time. Please let us know if anyone gets their invite.


----------



## arshad83 (Nov 8, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently i scored 20 points in English.
> 
> ...


Brother,

May I know your job code?

Mohammed Arshad

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Its 6 PM AEST.. Nothing for the day.


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Its 6 PM AEST.. Nothing for the day.


Yeah..its quite frustrating.. hopefully they will invite before 20 otherwise its festive season..no hopes till 15th Jan.. still I am worried this time 261311 will be invited 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

arshad83 said:


> Brother,
> 
> May I know your job code?
> 
> ...



Job Code:261313


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Guys,
Do you think there would be any invitations in December? previous there were two rounds. I don't know what is happening this year with regard to NSW.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Job Code:261313


261313 with 70 Points, we have a long queue. People are waiting from April including me. Hopefully we get invites soon.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

User9999 said:


> Yeah..its quite frustrating.. hopefully they will invite before 20 otherwise its festive season..no hopes till 15th Jan.. still I am worried this time 261311 will be invited
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes let's hope for the best, may be we have some luck this week.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Any chances of invitation for registered nurse by nsw with 65 points own and 5 points of state sponsorship means total 70 points


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Kanwar37 said:


> Any chances of invitation for registered nurse by nsw with 65 points own and 5 points of state sponsorship means total 70 points


Honestly you have a better chance than ICT peeps. Wish my wife was a nurse lol.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Friend I am a male nurse 😀However thanks for responding


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I recently cleared PTE and got 20 points,what are the chances of getting NSW with 70+5 points?
> Age-25
> ...


I got all of it done: upload 20 points, get 75, get preinvite, pay upload documents, get nomination in the federal system in less than a week recently. That doesn't mean much to anyone but me, but stuff like that does happen so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Guys...Anyone waiting for invitation approval?? I accepted the invitation on 21-Nov.

ANZSCO 261312 (Developer Programmer) 
PTE - L88/R90/S90/W87 - 20 points
Age - 25 points
Experience - 10 points
Education - 15 points
EOI 189 - 31 May 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 31 May 2018 - 70+5 pts
Invitation Date - 15-Nov
Accepted on - 21-Nov


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

Guys, i have 70 + 5 for NSW, for 261312, with PTE 10 points, EOI Aug 22, ..I attempted PTE 3 times, but getting short of 79 for few marks. Do you think there is a possibility of getting an invite in the next few months or should I attempt PTE again ( which I do not feel like atleast for next few months)..


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

SibyNash said:


> Guys, i have 70 + 5 for NSW, for 261312, with PTE 10 points, EOI Aug 22, ..I attempted PTE 3 times, but getting short of 79 for few marks. Do you think there is a possibility of getting an invite in the next few months or should I attempt PTE again ( which I do not feel like atleast for next few months)..


Have you tried the official PTE tests? I'd highly recommend those.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

*ShashikanthBirada*



MJ.Sydney said:


> It looks like the number of people in Analyst Programmer role is very less. So even though you have submitted your EOI in DEC it doesnt matter. If NSW starts to invite our job code I think you will get an invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply.

Any news on the backlog for NSW for 190 ?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm in the same boat too..
Eoi submission-18/12/2018
261311-analyst programmer
Score -70+5

Any idea when this can get picked??


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Drish said:


> I'm in the same boat too..
> Eoi submission-18/12/2018
> 261311-analyst programmer
> Score -70+5
> ...


Hopefully before this weekend. Your PTE score?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

mj.sydney said:


> drish said:
> 
> 
> > i'm in the same boat too..
> ...


pte-90..so 20 points


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Today marks exactly 7 months since I submitted my EOI.

Hope NSW rewards my patience with an invite.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Today marks exactly 7 months since I submitted my EOI.
> 
> Hope NSW rewards my patience with an invite.


Its a very long wait. Hope you get it soon mate.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Drish said:


> pte-90..so 20 points


Cool. Yes you are good for NSW.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > pte-90..so 20 points
> ...


Thanks...hope all goes well.. fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Its a very long wait. Hope you get it soon mate.


Yes. Actually, I'm not expecting 189 or NSW invite till at least the next financial year. Just being super optimistic for a change.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Today marks exactly 7 months since I submitted my EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope NSW rewards my patience with an invite.




Same here !! waiting for almost 6 months...


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

Finally got my Invitation approval   . And for those who are waiting for invites, jus saw an update in NSW website that there will be holidays from 24-Dec to 6-Jan. Below is an extract.

www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination


Christmas closedown

Our office will be closed from Monday 24 December 2018 for the Christmas and New Year holidays. We will re-open on Monday 7 January 2019. You will not be able to contact us during this period. We wish you all a safe holiday season and happy new year.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Yes. Actually, I'm not expecting 189 or NSW invite till at least the next financial year. Just being super optimistic for a change.


Why do you think that you will not receive an invite till next FY?

I can understand its grim situation for 189, but for 190 I don't think so.
In my opinion, you should definitely receive invite from NSW in this round or the next.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Finally got my Invitation approval   . And for those who are waiting for invites, jus saw an update in NSW website that there will be holidays from 24-Dec to 6-Jan. Below is an extract.
> 
> www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination
> 
> ...


A great way to end the year.  Congrats and all the best for your next steps.

BTW, I am just eagerly waiting for the round to happen before 21st :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oarjon (Nov 18, 2018)

sowshna said:


> Finally got my Invitation approval   . And for those who are waiting for invites, jus saw an update in NSW website that there will be holidays from 24-Dec to 6-Jan. Below is an extract.
> 
> www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination
> 
> ...


Amazing news mate! Congratulations!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Why do you think that you will not receive an invite till next FY?
> 
> I can understand its grim situation for 189, but for 190 I don't think so.
> In my opinion, you should definitely receive invite from NSW in this round or the next.


Simply because NSW 190 visas are only 300 per month on an average and there is still quite a backlog of 261313 70 pointers yet to clear in front of me. Also, an additional 261313 70+ pointers will pile up.

So I'm not very hopeful this year.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kunsal said:


> Simply because NSW 190 visas are only 300 per month on an average and there is still quite a backlog of 261313 70 pointers yet to clear in front of me. Also, an additional 261313 70+ pointers will pile up.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not very hopeful this year.




I have 70+5 points for 261313 ,what will be the timelines for NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thulili (May 10, 2017)

Hi guys,
I am non-pro rata. 
Anzsco code: Agricultural Scientist
Points: 65 + 5
EOI date: December 5th, 2018
Any chance for me? Have you said that NSW prefers IELTS 8.0 or PTE 79 ? Does NSW deliver their invitations once a month? 
Thank you!


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

thulili said:


> Hi guys,
> I am non-pro rata.
> Anzsco code: Agricultural Scientist
> Points: 65 + 5
> ...


Doesn't matter, IELTS 8 or PTE 79 is just fine.

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

R we gng to see a NSW round before holidays


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi,

Please let me know the waiting period for below profile.

How much time it will take for EOI invitation for NSW sponsorship.

261313-Software Engineer
PTE-20 Point
Age-25
Experience -10
Education-15
Total 70 Points
NSW 70+5 points

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> I have 70+5 points for 261313 ,what will be the timelines for NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is talking about NSW only...quite a huge backlog for NSW too..not sure.. depends on ur English points and experience...if both are high..then good chances..but can't say with surety...

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> R we gng to see a NSW round before holidays


We should before the end of the week as there hasn't been one this month (correct me if I'm wrong) and the holiday season begins next week.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> R we gng to see a NSW round before holidays


We should be seeing one in the next 3 days.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

User9999 said:


> He is talking about NSW only...quite a huge backlog for NSW too..not sure.. depends on ur English points and experience...if both are high..then good chances..but can't say with surety...
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk




My English is 20 points
Experience-10 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

*Any Chances?*

My profile : developer programmer with 65+5 points. DOE : April 10,2018 PTE SCORE: 79+.

Whats my probability for an NSW nomination?

Plz Help


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

*ShashikanthBirada*



MJ.Sydney said:


> We should be seeing one in the next 3 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


Hey Dude,

Apart from creating an EOI, is there anything else that has to be done to get a NSW invite??
I selected NSW in the 190 section.

Do we have separate invitation backlog for 261311, 12 and 13 ?

I see that 261312 had a 190 NSW approval for a 31st May 2018 EOI, while 261313 are still waiting with EOI date as 15th May 2018.

----------------

ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI 189 (and VIC) - 17 Sep 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 17 Nov 2018 - 70+5 pts
Invitation Date - ??


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> Apart from creating an EOI, is there anything else that has to be done to get a NSW invite??
> I selected NSW in the 190 section.
> ...



No other process other than submitting EOI. Hope you have submitted a seperate EOI for NSW. 

I am not sure of the backlog details for 261311, but I can see in ImmiTracker that the its from May. BTW, 261312 had approvals from NSW till SEP and not May.


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> No other process other than submitting EOI. Hope you have submitted a seperate EOI for NSW.
> 
> I am not sure of the backlog details for 261311, but I can see in ImmiTracker that the its from May. BTW, 261312 had approvals from NSW till SEP and not May.




Thanks for the quick response.  


----------------

ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI 189 (and VIC) - 17 Sep 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 17 Nov 2018 - 70+5 pts
Invitation Date - ??


----------



## shashikanthbirada (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> No other process other than submitting EOI. Hope you have submitted a seperate EOI for NSW.
> 
> I am not sure of the backlog details for 261311, but I can see in ImmiTracker that the its from May. BTW, 261312 had approvals from NSW till SEP and not May.


Hey buddy,


I see that the IMMiTracker has VIC for July 2018. I have an EOI for 189 and 190 (VIC) lodged in September 2018. Any chances of VIC before NSW.

I will loose 5 points after March 2019 due to age 


--------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
EOI 189 (and VIC) - 17 Sep 2018 - 70 pts
EOI 190 (NSW) - 17 Nov 2018 - 70+5 pts
Invitation Date - ??


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> 
> I see that the IMMiTracker has VIC for July 2018. I have an EOI for 189 and 190 (VIC) lodged in September 2018. Any chances of VIC before NSW.
> ...


VIC has been very quite for a while now, no one knows what's happening. Also, it looks like VIC is preferring candidates who work there.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Any invites today?.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

So far no invites... we have only two more days. If they don’t invite within this week, then after 7th Jan only


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So far no invites... we have only two more days. If they don’t invite within this week, then after 7th Jan only


Its mandatory to conduct a round once in a month right? So they must conduct this month (in the next 2 days).

Its very frustrating will all these uncertainties .


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Its mandatory to conduct a round once in a month right? So they must conduct this month (in the next 2 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Its very frustrating will all these uncertainties .




Yeah... Last year they had the same holiday schedule. But they sent the invitation on 18/12/2017. Praying hard to get the invitation before this Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Yeah... Last year they had the same holiday schedule. But they sent the invitation on 18/12/2017. Praying hard to get the invitation before this Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rahul, Any idea at what time they usually send invites ?. I can see that they have sent around 4:30ish AEST for last month. Is this the norm ?.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Rahul, Any idea at what time they usually send invites ?. I can see that they have sent around 4:30ish AEST for last month. Is this the norm ?.




Not sure. Based on the comment from LimpBiz its 4.30pm... but I don’t think they have a fixed time unless it is automated... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

really frustrating...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

There goes another day without invites.

They have to invite tomorrow now as I doubt they would send invites on a Friday.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> There goes another day without invites.
> 
> They have to invite tomorrow now as I doubt they would send invites on a Friday.


I hope so man... we really need the invite.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Yeah... Last year they had the same holiday schedule. But they sent the invitation on 18/12/2017. Praying hard to get the invitation before this Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you pal, hope they send bulk invites this Friday before going on winter break.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> There goes another day without invites.
> 
> They have to invite tomorrow now as I doubt they would send invites on a Friday.


Yes.. Even I guess that they wont send the invites on friday as its the last working day. I really hope that they send it tomorrow without fail. 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like no invites this month guys. It's past 5 pm in Australia.

What are NSW doing?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Looks like no invites this month guys. It's past 5 pm in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> What are NSW doing?




Based on immitracker NSW never skipped the monthly invitation so far. This month looks very strange. Let’s wait another hour.. AEST time 4.30PM...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Very Frustrating.

Any chance for round to happen tomorrow?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Very Frustrating.
> 
> Any chance for round to happen tomorrow?


no I don't think so. Let's wait for NSW to start bulk inviting in Jan.


----------



## cjindal90 (Nov 5, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> no I don't think so. Let's wait for NSW to start bulk inviting in Jan.




Is there any chance to get invite for NSW in Jan'19 for 70+5 points for 261313?
EOI : 5 Nov, 2018.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

I got NSW invite to lodge visa application up to 20-Jan-19, but i got to know that i uploaded the Language document with error in EOI application. though no affect on result as still have the same points as before. 

should i correct that in Visa application or re-apply for new EOI?


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

cjindal90 said:


> Is there any chance to get invite for NSW in Jan'19 for 70+5 points for 261313?
> EOI : 5 Nov, 2018.


NSW has huge backlog for 70, i am waiting for about 8+ months now. Even i have superior english. May be things might change in Jan or feb 2019. hopefully


----------



## rashiqshaik (Apr 17, 2018)

*NSW State Nomination 2019*

Hi All,

How many 190 state sponsorships are given by NSW per year.is there any quota?
Can i expect NSW to give State Sponsorship for 190 aspirants in 2019?
Kindly let me know if there is any chance for 261313 Software Engineerwith 70 +5 (SS) points.

ANZSCO : 261313 Software Engineer 
Points: 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu) + 5 (exp) = 70
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:86/90/90/81 :28 Jan 2018
ACS : July 2017
latest EOI submitted :18-Dec-2018
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

rashiqshaik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How many 190 state sponsorships are given by NSW per year.is there any quota?
> Can i expect NSW to give State Sponsorship for 190 aspirants in 2019?
> ...



Read the comment above you, same query posted and answered


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

How did you apply for 2 states in 190? When I was filing for state sponsorship, I could select only 1 state in the dropdown.

Have you filed 2 EOIs? If yes, how?

Regards,
Stephen Coutinho


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

stephen_c8 said:


> How did you apply for 2 states in 190? When I was filing for state sponsorship, I could select only 1 state in the dropdown.
> 
> Have you filed 2 EOIs? If yes, how?
> 
> ...


Create separate EOIs for the states you want to file. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> Create separate EOIs for the states you want to file.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Apologies for asking a dumb question, but we can create multiple eois with same email id?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, you can.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

The last working day of the year.. And no invites from NSW. 

Very confused why no invites for this month. 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The last working day of the year.. And no invites from NSW.
> 
> Very confused why no invites for this month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk




This month looks very strange... may be due to holidays (i.e lack of staff) they postponed to Jan.

Even If they invite this week, someone has to be there in NSW department to assist the queries (i.e technical issues). Because the pre-invite link will be active only for 14 days. 

That could be the reason for not sending invites this week.. So 7th Jan only they will re-open... hopefully next month they will invite more than usual...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cal_80 (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi experts. Can you please advise what are my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of Environmental Engineer with 60+5 ss = 65 points?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> This month looks very strange... may be due to holidays (i.e lack of staff) they postponed to Jan.
> 
> Even If they invite this week, someone has to be there in NSW department to assist the queries (i.e technical issues). Because the pre-invite link will be active only for 14 days.
> 
> ...


I agree.. but they could have easily conducted the rounds by the start of this week (3rd) which is usually the case. Anyways, this is very terrible news for me as my work visa will expire soon.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Rahul, Any idea at what time they usually send invites ?. I can see that they have sent around 4:30ish AEST for last month. Is this the norm ?.


I got mails at 6:15am IST


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

what are your points break up?


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

cal_80 said:


> Hi experts. Can you please advise what are my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of Environmental Engineer with 60+5 ss = 65 points?


points break up?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

cal_80 said:


> Hi experts. Can you please advise what are my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of Environmental Engineer with 60+5 ss = 65 points?


Little to no chance. Even with 70 points for 190 seems like theres a long line.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi experts please advise about my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of registered nurse NEC with 65+5ss = 70 points?


----------



## cal_80 (Dec 21, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> cal_80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts. Can you please advise what are my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of Environmental Engineer with 60+5 ss = 65 points?
> ...


Thanks mate for your advice. I'm having a work milestone this coming January and will add another 5 points and will sum up to 65 + 5ss =70 points. Hopefully from there I'll receive an invite from NSW.


----------



## cal_80 (Dec 21, 2018)

Sippy said:


> cal_80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts. Can you please advise what are my chances of having a pre-invite with NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of Environmental Engineer with 60+5 ss = 65 points?
> ...


Hi Sippy, my points breakdown are the following:
Age = 25 pts
Educ = 15 pts
English = 10 pts
Exp = 10 pts(currently) / 15 pts(by january 2019)
Total w/ SS = 65 pts (currently) / 70 pts (by january 2019)

How about your points breakdown? I know we have same nominated occupation code.


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

Any update for NSW 190 code 261313 DOE 14 Nov,2018 Points 70+5 Total 75 points S90 , W 66, L 66, R 70 
When can be invited?


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi experts,

Does NSW always prefer English 20 pointers irrespective of experience points? 

For example, who will get the NSW invite first from these two scenarios?

Person1: 70 points – Age 30 + 15 degree + 20 English + 5 experience
Person2: 70 points – Age 25 + 15 degree + 10 English + 20 experience(10 offshore + 10 onshore).

Regard,
MD


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

md22dec said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Does NSW always prefer English 20 pointers irrespective of experience points?
> 
> ...


It may be neither

The primary criteria is the need for your skills in the state

If your skills are in demand then even with the minimum 60 points you will be sponsored whereas sone one with even maybe 80 points including 20 in English may not be if his skill is not in demand

Cheers


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. I mainly want to check for 261313 job code. How it would be?


----------



## md22dec (Aug 17, 2018)

NB said:


> It may be neither
> 
> The primary criteria is the need for your skills in the state
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I mainly want to check for 261313 job code. How it would be? any idea?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

md22dec said:


> Thanks for reply. I mainly want to check for 261313 job code. How it would be?


There is no rule as such
It’s just a feeling amongst the members that nsw gives priority to those with 20 in English based on the sponsorship reported on the forum

I am not sure with a very small sample, if we can actually derive any conclusion 


Cheers


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi experts what are chances for invitations if the occupation is on ROL list.


----------



## rahul7350 (Aug 9, 2018)

md22dec said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Does NSW always prefer English 20 pointers irrespective of experience points?
> 
> ...



Yes, As per NSW website preference will be given to aspirant who is having more points in English language test provided both are having same points and are in same occupation code.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

md22dec said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Does NSW always prefer English 20 pointers irrespective of experience points?
> 
> ...


From NSW website...

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

Selection process
==================
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the *following order*:

1) Occupation
2) Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3) English language ability
4) Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

please advise about my chances of Invitation from NSW state nomination for the nominated occupation of registered nurse NEC with 65+5ss = 70 points?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Can anyone please post the statistics of the number of people invited by NSW this fiscal year along with the source?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Can anyone please post the statistics of the number of people invited by NSW this fiscal year along with the source?



So far DoHA released the states statistics only upto September 2018. NSW nominated 1119 people so far.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds (Look for State and Territory nominations)

https://www.migrationdesk.com/threads/state-invitation-summary-2018-2019.46662/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So far DoHA released the states statistics only upto September 2018. NSW nominated 1119 people so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As per the last years' trend, can you give an idea on total candidates invited by NSW in a year?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So far DoHA released the states statistics only upto September 2018. NSW nominated 1119 people so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rahul and yup, have seen the official statistics on Skill Select but those are only till September like you said. Also, note that 190 visas are only 405.

Wanted detailed month by month statistics till December.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sippy said:


> As per the last years' trend, can you give an idea on total candidates invited by NSW in a year?


NSW Nominations statistics (2017-2018 year)

No.of nomintation

Jul-17	(9)
Aug-17	(41)
Sep-17	(8)
Oct-17	(92)
Nov-17	(408)
Dec-17	(379)
Jan-18	(395)
Feb-18	(419)
Mar-18	(583)
Apr-18	(256)
May-18	(878)
Jun-18	(330)
Total - 3798


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> NSW Nominations statistics (2017-2018 year)
> 
> No.of nomintation
> 
> ...


I hope they increase the number of invitations for Jan since they have not invited anyone in Dec.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

I have never seen this forum so calm, don't know what's happening in NSW 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I have never seen this forum so calm, don't know what's happening in NSW
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


I've come to the realization now that since there was no round in December, 2613** 70 + 5 pointers will not be invited by NSW till September/October 2019 as 75 + 5 pointers will pile up.

The same is the case with 189 as well.

I can't wait this long anymore. Have already waited patiently for more than 7 months without fruit.

Can anyone please let me know what will be a good option (state or regional area) for 2613** guys in Australia? I am open for anything now and not limiting myself to staying in Sydney.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kunsal said:


> I've come to the realization now that since there was no round in December, 2613** 70 + 5 pointers will not be invited by NSW till September/October 2019 as 75 + 5 pointers will pile up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi..7 months waiting for 70+5 in 261313? That’s too long..what is ur English and Experience points?i thought 70+5 will not take more than 4 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowshna (Nov 15, 2018)

kunsal said:


> I've come to the realization now that since there was no round in December, 2613** 70 + 5 pointers will not be invited by NSW till September/October 2019 as 75 + 5 pointers will pile up.
> 
> The same is the case with 189 as well.
> 
> ...


All 70+5 pointers are cleared for 190 for 2613* till 31-May. The only catch here is the points for English. All 20 pointers till may are invited as i can see in immitracker.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sowshna said:


> All 70+5 pointers are cleared for 190 for 2613* till 31-May. The only catch here is the points for English. All 20 pointers till may are invited as i can see in immitracker.


No. The last *261313 *70 + 5 pointer invited by NSW had EOI DOE 26th Feb 2018 according to immitracker.

NSW then invited some *261312 *70 + 5 pointers (till September 2018 DOE I think) but they all had 20 points for English and at least 10 points for experience.


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

kunsal said:


> No. The last *261313 *70 + 5 pointer invited by NSW had EOI DOE 26th Feb 2018 according to immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> NSW then invited some *261312 *70 + 5 pointers (till September 2018 DOE I think) but they all had 20 points for English and at least 10 points for experience.


 *261312 *70 + 5 pointers : 20 points in English but 5 points in experience were also selected...I saw in some of the invitations..

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

How about 261311 for 70+5, English 20?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

So ..is it right conclusion that 261313 with English 20 and overall 70+5SS points will get invitation in 3 or 4 months?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> So ..is it right conclusion that 261313 with English 20 and overall 70+5SS points will get invitation in 3 or 4 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how many years of work experience you have. According to immitracker, the people getting invites with 75 points in recent months have 10+ years of experience. 

If you don't have that amount of experience, last noted invite was April 2018 for 75 & english 20. So it will be a long wait.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> Depends on how many years of work experience you have. According to immitracker, the people getting invites with 75 points in recent months have 10+ years of experience.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have that amount of experience, last noted invite was April 2018 for 75 & english 20. So it will be a long wait.




You mean 10 points for Experience?or 10 years and 15 points for experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> You mean 10 points for Experience?or 10 years and 15 points for experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 years. state nominations usually care more about the raw numbers and less with the points.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> regattekreddy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 10 points for Experience?or 10 years and 15 points for experience?
> ...


Does this apply for 261111 too?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Does this apply for 261111 too?


Trends / criteria will be different but 70+5 for 2611 will be very difficult. even with 75 points for 189, 2611 is in for a long wait.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

70+5 /261313/ Pte 20/ experience 5 / EOI doe 10-09-2018. Do the experts think I stand an invite before May 2019. Will loose age points after that.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Schawla said:


> 70+5 /261313/ Pte 20/ experience 5 / EOI doe 10-09-2018. Do the experts think I stand an invite before May 2019. Will loose age points after that.


It's somewhat of a crap shoot, I got mine with 75 points very swiftly, so it's all over the place. Rooting for you to get yours quick.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

*NSW Invite*

HI All Experts, 

I have applied NSW State for 261111 with 70+5 (ss). 
Breakup:
Age : 30
Exp: 10
PTE: 20
education: 10
state : 5

could you please advise how much time it takes to get NSW invite ?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

:clock: waiting


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

What are the chances to get NSW invite with 65+5 point for Telecommunication engineer(263311)?


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> HI All Experts,
> 
> I have applied NSW State for 261111 with 70+5 (ss).
> Breakup:
> ...


Not much hopes until this June. Sad but can't do anything

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

singlarun said:


> What are the chances to get NSW invite with 65+5 point for Telecommunication engineer(263311)?


Very less chances . I am also waiting since last 4 months with 70 +5 points.
Seems NSW is not sending invites to telecom engineers.No update found in immi tracker as well!!


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

I hope they start bulk inviting at the end of this week or next. 
Regards


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you for your quick revert. Is there any other state apart from NSW who sending invites in 190 category for 263311 with 65+5 score?

Also is there any chances that I shall expect the 189 invitation with 65 score in next six months? Any prospectus chances of getting improvement in the situations in year 2019 or we must increase the score to 70 and more to secure the invite?


----------



## mohanadarsenal (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there anything else required apart of submitting an EOI to receive the NSW nomination?

What are the chances of getting an NSW invitation for Analyst Programmer 261311 70 + 5 points?

Breakdown;
Age- 25
English - 20
Work - 5
Education - 15
ASR- 5

Thanks.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

I think approx 6 months for developer programmer as per previous posts or may be more quick in jan or feb if bulk invite happen

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Has anyone received NSW invite in recent past with 70+5 points for business analyst skill ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nomi6090 (Nov 24, 2018)

hi guyz. i updated my skill select with 70 points in General mechanic field. included state points..what are chances and time frame? for nsw 190..thanks


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Has anyone received NSW invite in recent past with 70+5 points for business analyst skill ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


The last invite sent to a 70 + 5 pointer for 261111 (ICT BA) per Immitracker dates back to 12-Apr-2018, DOE: 15-Mar-2018.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> The last invite sent to a 70 + 5 pointer for 261111 (ICT BA) per Immitracker dates back to 12-Apr-2018, DOE: 15-Mar-2018.


Hello 🙂 What about 75+5?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mavericksoul said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Waiting for invite here as well.
> Visa Category: 190 NSW
> ...


Did you get invite ??
I m also waiting mine

Any whats app group for 2611 ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## navi.iitd (Aug 23, 2017)

*NSW nomination from different id*

I got NSW invite in October, but due to uncertainty in my marital life I did not accept the invite as things were not clear to me at that point of time. I have submitted new EOI with a new mail id. Do you think NSW will send me invitation again for new email id? or they will be having my previous stats stored and will not invite? Any thoughts ?
my points - 189 : 75 190- 80.

Don't judge me sometime life sucks.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Hello 🙂 What about 75+5?


For 2611x there were a bunch of NSW invites on Nov-2018 for 75+5. There seemed to be no invites after that.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I hope they start bulk inviting at the end of this week or next.
> Regards


and why you think so?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

mohanadarsenal said:


> hi all,
> 
> is there anything else required apart of submitting an eoi to receive the nsw nomination?
> 
> ...


asr?


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

anhad18 said:


> I think approx 6 months for developer programmer as per previous posts or may be more quick in jan or feb if bulk invite happen
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


they do that every year?


----------



## Noobmigrator (Jan 9, 2019)

*Any invites yet (Jan 2019)?*

Hi all,

Anyone received a NSW invite yet after the supposedly opened on the 7th?

Also, likelihood for an external auditor (80+5) with DOE being 17 Dec 2019?

English - 20 pts
Experience - 10 pts.


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*EOI Invites*

Hi everyone, 


I have submitted EOI for 189 - 70 | 190 - 75 (NSW) | 489 - 80 (Family) in one EOI account. Are there any disadvantages?


Many thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ttvvtr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 - 70 | 190 - 75 (NSW) | 489 - 80 (Family) in one EOI account. Are there any disadvantages?
> ...


As soon as you get an invite, your EOI is frozen afaik.

If you have seperate EOI's, you could get a 489 invite then since you have 60 days to lodge, in that period wait for a potential 190 / 189 invite as each of those visa subclasses is generally more desirable to a 489 visa. 

I would personally have seperate EOI's for each visa subclass / state or territory nomination for 190.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nvhcc89 said:


> asr?


Guessing here, but ASR could be Australian Study Requirement being met, which gives 5 points.


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As soon as you get an invite, your EOI is frozen afaik.
> 
> If you have seperate EOI's, you could get a 489 invite then since you have 60 days to lodge, in that period wait for a potential 190 / 189 invite as each of those visa subclasses is generally more desirable to a 489 visa.
> 
> I would personally have seperate EOI's for each visa subclass / state or territory nomination for 190.


Thank you for your fast response, much appreciate it.


----------



## krfig (Nov 28, 2018)

ttvvtr said:


> Thank you for your fast response, much appreciate it.


*See "Language", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> As soon as you get an invite, your EOI is frozen afaik.
> 
> If you have seperate EOI's, you could get a 489 invite then since you have 60 days to lodge, in that period wait for a potential 190 / 189 invite as each of those visa subclasses is generally more desirable to a 489 visa.
> 
> I would personally have seperate EOI's for each visa subclass / state or territory nomination for 190.


My agent said that that's not always the case, and your 189 can technically still be invited if you have a 190 invitation.

Who knows?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Noobmigrator said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone received a NSW invite yet after the supposedly opened on the 7th?
> 
> ...


The recent trend is that they invite after the 189 round (which happened yesterday). So keep your eyes open next week.

That being said, NSW invited no one in December so anything can happen.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,
Any idea about the strategy of NSW sending invites after 189. Do they watch whoever has already received 189 and filter them out. Does 189 invites help to clear 190 queue or totally depends upon one who have received 189 withdraw their 190 EOIs or not? 






kunsal said:


> Noobmigrator said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## momo21 (May 10, 2017)

*Chances of NSW Pre-invite on (65+5) points for ANZSO 261313*

Hi All,

Any chances of NSW pre-invite on (65+5) points for ANZSO 261313.
I got to know from other threads of 189 round which happened today (11th Jan, 2019) that people with 70 Points got invitations.

Thanks in advance.

________________________________


----------



## Noobmigrator (Jan 9, 2019)

*Not sure if correct*

I saw on myimmitracker that an accountant (general) with 80 points with DOE of 22 Aug 2018 received NSW invite on the 11th of Jan 2019. Anyone else yet in the new year?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

momo21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any chances of NSW pre-invite on (65+5) points for ANZSO 261313.
> I got to know from other threads of 189 round which happened today (11th Jan, 2019) that people with 70 Points got invitations.
> ...


Almost everyone who applies for 189 also applies for 190. The 5 points make a massive difference. 

Sorry to say but with 65 points , theres almost no chance for 189 or 190.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Hi All,
> Any idea about the strategy of NSW sending invites after 189. Do they watch whoever has already received 189 and filter them out. Does 189 invites help to clear 190 queue or totally depends upon one who have received 189 withdraw their 190 EOIs or not?


It will help clear the queue a bit! It depends if they have seperate EOIs or not.. If they have two different EOIs for 189/190 (I know a lot of people have seperate EOIs for every state!) then they will need to withdraw it. If the EOI is 189+190 together then it will automatically remove from queue after they applied for visa.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Will NSW have invitation round this month.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Will NSW have invitation round this month.


as per my knowledge there are no invitation rounds for 190.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Will NSW have invitation round this month.
> ...


I mean is NSW gng to invite in this month


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> I mean is NSW gng to invite in this month


They generally invite every month, both count and date varies. Also, at least in this forum no one reported for Dec so highly expected to get one in Jan.


----------



## saqibmalik11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sunr said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean is NSW gng to invite in this month
> ...


It is beneficial that they have not sent any invite in jan so far. Hope so next week will bring some good news and moreover if they invite before 11th most of us with relatively low points would not receive the invite. So be hopeful.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

saqibmalik11 said:


> It is beneficial that they have not sent any invite in jan so far. Hope so next week will bring some good news and moreover if they invite before 11th most of us with relatively low points would not receive the invite. So be hopeful.


Why it is beneficial? I hope they start bulk inviting next week... I really looking forward to it.


----------



## ethan.h (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi every one, I am waiting for 190 NSW 
263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer 
70+5 point 
DOE: 3 Dec 2018. 
How is the possibility to get an invite?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

ethan.h said:


> Hi every one, I am waiting for 190 NSW
> 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 70+5 point
> DOE: 3 Dec 2018.
> How is the possibility to get an invite?


According to immitracker it doesn't look like NSW has issued many invites to 263111


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Guys what are the chances of a non pro rata occupation with 65 points (without state points) and 8+ in IELTS?

I am asking on behalf of someone who is applying as a Management Consultant with two years experience (3 years actually, but 1 year has been deducted by VETASSESS).


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

FAIS said:


> Guys what are the chances of a non pro rata occupation with 65 points (without state points) and 8+ in IELTS?
> 
> I am asking on behalf of someone who is applying as a Management Consultant with two years experience (3 years actually, but 1 year has been deducted by VETASSESS).


I received an invitation with the same score on ANZSCO 133111 (CPM) last August, waited about 35 days from my DOE to the invitation with 10 points only from English, hopefully your friend will get his invitation soon


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Gezery said:


> I received an invitation with the same score on ANZSCO 133111 (CPM) last August, waited about 35 days from my DOE to the invitation with 10 points only from English, hopefully your friend will get his invitation soon


Great.. Thanks.. I have given you a reputation point for this post..


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

FAIS said:


> Guys what are the chances of a non pro rata occupation with 65 points (without state points) and 8+ in IELTS?
> 
> I am asking on behalf of someone who is applying as a Management Consultant with two years experience (3 years actually, but 1 year has been deducted by VETASSESS).


I had an EOI like that for about a month and didn't get an invite from NSW, but after I got it up to 75 got one almost right away.

Good luck.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ICT SA 261112 with 75+5 points 
Superior English 20pts
But exp 5pts only
Nov 15th DOE...is there a chance of getting a pre invite in case they send invites this week/month?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> ICT SA 261112 with 75+5 points
> Superior English 20pts
> But exp 5pts only
> Nov 15th DOE...is there a chance of getting a pre invite in case they send invites this week/month?
> ...


What is points breakup

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> What is points breakup
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Age -30
Eng- 20
Exp-5
Partner-5
Edu-15
SS-5


Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Age -30
> Eng- 20
> Exp-5
> Partner-5
> ...


Chances are high to get invite in the next round

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news for Anzsco 263311 or 65 pointers ?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AsifRehman said:


> Any good news for Anzsco 263311 or 65 pointers ?


For 189 ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Chances are high to get invite in the next round
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


 Hope to

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Do any members have any input on ICT 263212 - Support Engg.
I have 70 points with Superior English. Add 5 for state nomination or 10 for 489.
Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> For 189 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


for 190 and 489 ?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AsifRehman said:


> for 190 and 489 ?


Chances are there for 489, however try to increase your point for 190

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Chances are there for 489, however try to increase your point for 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks but i have't hear a single new of ITA in last 6 for 263311. Any idea


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AsifRehman said:


> Thanks but i have't hear a single new of ITA in last 6 for 263311. Any idea


Not sure where you are checking, however more than 500 invite already issued for this job code. Pls chk below link.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Not sure where you are checking, however more than 500 invite already issued for this job code. Pls chk below link.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I believe he is talking about 190


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Chances are there for 489, however try to increase your point for 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


489 for Telecom Engineer? Which STate?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

What is NSW doing?! so far no invites has been issued since Dec.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> What is NSW doing?! so far no invites has been issued since Dec.


How come that you have 65 points for 189 & 75 points for 190 ?!

re-calculate your points ...


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

leapp said:


> 489 for Telecom Engineer? Which STate?


Any sates as per my info no ITA carried for the last couple of months..


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Gezery said:


> How come that you have 65 points for 189 & 75 points for 190 ?!
> 
> re-calculate your points ...


I am only able to claim 5 point of spouse because her occupation is only available in 190 list.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I am only able to claim 5 point of spouse because her occupation is only available in 190 list.


Mate .... your calculation is definitely wrong !!!

As I understand your spouse's occupation is on STSOL & yours is in MLTSSL .... if that's the case then you can NOT claim points for the spouse,

Please mention your spouse's ANZSCO code for more clarification


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Mate .... your calculation is definitely wrong !!!
> 
> As I understand your spouse's occupation is on STSOL & yours is in MLTSSL .... if that's the case then you can NOT claim points for the spouse,
> 
> Please mention your spouse's ANZSCO code for more clarification


My spouse occupation : 
I can claim points from my spouse only on 190 subclass not on 189. 
225113: Marketing Specialist which is only available in STSOL list. 

Mine : 

262112: ICT Security Specialist ====> MLTSSL


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> My spouse occupation :
> I can claim points from my spouse only on 190 subclass not on 189.
> 225113: Marketing Specialist which is only available in STSOL list.
> 
> ...


This is wrong my friend ... to claim points for spouse BOTH OCCUPATIONS must be on *the same list* ... MLTSSL or STSOL


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gezery said:


> This is wrong my friend ... to claim points for spouse BOTH OCCUPATIONS must be on *the same list* ... MLTSSL or STSOL


You are incorrect 

He can claim points under 190

Cheers


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

NB said:


> You are incorrect
> 
> He can claim points under 190
> 
> Cheers


Check ANZSCO website .... 262112 available only on MLTSSL while 225113 available only on STSOL


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Gezery said:


> This is wrong my friend ... to claim points for spouse BOTH OCCUPATIONS must be on *the same list* ... MLTSSL or STSOL


No my dear friend that's where you are wrong. The occupation MLTSSL can apply for both. ICT security can apply for both 189 and 190. 
cheers.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> No my dear friend that's where you are wrong. The occupation MLTSSL can apply for both. ICT security can apply for both 189 and 190.
> cheers.


Yes you can apply for both as main applicant ... but while applying for 190 you can claim 5 point from spouse only if the TWO OCCUPATIONS are on the same list which is not your case,

I hope this clarify your situation .... please be careful because right now you're claiming 5 more points you are not eligible for


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Yes you can apply for both as main applicant ... but while applying for 190 you can claim 5 point from spouse only if the TWO OCCUPATIONS are on the same list which is not your case,
> 
> I hope this clarify your situation .... please be careful because right now you're claiming 5 more points you are not eligible for


If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you ARE nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from either this Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) OR the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL).

Please refer to the following link : 
Australia Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List - Australian Visa Bureau

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> If you apply for a General Skilled Migration visa and you ARE nominated by a State or Territory Government, you must nominate an occupation from either this Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) OR the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL).
> 
> Please refer to the following link :
> Australia Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List - Australian Visa Bureau
> ...


You're still not convinced !!!

First of all, the first link you sent is old (last updated in 2017). Secondly, I quote from DoHA official website the following regarding the Partner Skills section: _"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."_

for updated lists you need to visit www.anzscosearch.com

Again, YOU can apply for both 189 & 190 with your code "262112" which is available *ONLY on MLTSSL* as per Anzsco Search website ... but your spouse's code "225113" in available *ONLY on STSOL* & that's why you cannot claim 5 more points .... please check my previous comment with 2 images attached


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Gezery said:


> You're still not convinced !!!
> 
> First of all, the first link you sent is old (last updated in 2017). Secondly, I quote from DoHA official website the following regarding the Partner Skills section: _"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."_
> 
> ...


I'am applying through a MARA agent. just like NB said my agent also told me that I can apply. So I will let you know after I got the result from Immigration. Thanks again for your concern. Appreciate it


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I'am applying through a MARA agent. just like NB said my agent also told me that I can apply. So I will let you know after I got the result from Immigration. Thanks again for your concern. Appreciate it


If you say so ... good luck to you


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I'am applying through a MARA agent. just like NB said my agent also told me that I can apply. So I will let you know after I got the result from Immigration. Thanks again for your concern. Appreciate it




Think logically...if both the occupation list comes under MLTSOL, you could have claimed under 189.
So 190 is only option for claiming both STSOL and MLTSOL,
Now u can create a dummy eoi with 189 and 190 try giving ur spouse entry in both. In 189 ur point doesnt change even if u click for claiming points of ur spouse, but on the other hand 190 points changes with +5.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

*ANy hope?*

HI all, I want to know if i can get invitation .

DOE - 6July2018 65pts(189) and 70pts(190) and 75pts(489)

261313- software engineer

I have created 7 different EOIs for 5 different (VIC,NSW,TAS,NT,ACT) states,1 for 189, 1 for 489.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
When is the next round for NSW? if we get invite within how many days we need to accept it for NSW?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> When is the next round for NSW? if we get invite within how many days we need to accept it for NSW?


1- No state (except ACT I think) announce which dates they send invitations.
2- You have 14 days from the day you receive the state invitation to accept it.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> soheil_ershadi said:
> 
> 
> > I'am applying through a MARA agent. just like NB said my agent also told me that I can apply. So I will let you know after I got the result from Immigration. Thanks again for your concern. Appreciate it
> ...


Hi abhi.kunal,
I have tried this dummy eoi creation. I have applied as developer programmer, but when I try to claim my spouse points who is system administrator, it gives error in 189, but 190 the points changes with +5. But when I check skilled occupation list for nsw, system administrator is not there, though it takes as +5 in dummy eoi. What's the truth then, please suggest.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I have applied for
ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
PTE score: 10
Spouse Points:5
POINTS: 75 (189) 
NSW state sponsership points :5
Points :80 (190)NSW
Do i have more change to get NSW (190) invite or 189 invite?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have applied for
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE score: 10
> ...


189 for sure. You should receive an invite next round.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> 189 for sure. You should receive an invite next round.


Thank you. By the way Is there is any chance i will receive 190 (NSW) Invite before it.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Thank you. By the way Is there is any chance i will receive 190 (NSW) Invite before it.


Hope you have created two EOIs each for 189 and 190. Because if you do get 190 invite NSW, from what I heard, you will not receive an invitation for 189 in the February round.
Experts know more.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> ICT SA 261112 with 75+5 points
> Superior English 20pts
> But exp 5pts only
> Nov 15th DOE...is there a chance of getting a pre invite in case they send invites this week/month?
> ...


Didn't you get your 189 invitation in December round?
can't be? all 75 point applicants are invited in 261313


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have applied for
> ANZSCO code :261312 (Developer Programmer)
> PTE score: 10
> ...


Get ready for the Feb round, You will get the 189 invitation as you are having 75 without any ss points.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nvhcc89 said:


> Didn't you get your 189 invitation in December round?
> 
> can't be? all 75 point applicants are invited in 261313


Anzsco code is 261112 not 261313

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinmallan (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys 
Would greatly appreciate the moderator or any active member, help me give a tentative idea about my NSW 190 invitation.

Points without SS: 80
PTE: 90 in each section
Work Ex: 1 year local
date of EOI Lodgement: 16/01/2019


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

jatinmallan said:


> Guys
> Would greatly appreciate the moderator or any active member, help me give a tentative idea about my NSW 190 invitation.
> 
> Points without SS: 80
> ...


Why applying for 190 visa with 80 points !!!!!!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

jatinmallan said:


> Guys
> Would greatly appreciate the moderator or any active member, help me give a tentative idea about my NSW 190 invitation.
> 
> Points without SS: 80
> ...


Whats your ANZSCO


----------



## jatinmallan (Sep 19, 2014)

Gezery said:


> Why applying for 190 visa with 80 points !!!!!!


My Bad I forgot to mention before. My occupation is General Accountant. And the backlog for it under 189 visa is 24/08/2018


----------



## jatinmallan (Sep 19, 2014)

outrageous_view said:


> Whats your ANZSCO


General Accountant mate


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jul - No invites
Aug 23rd
Sep 21st
Oct 17th
Nov 15th

No pattern...But it is more than 2 months now. When do they even plan to open for Jan


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Jul - No invites
> Aug 23rd
> Sep 21st
> Oct 17th
> ...


They continued the work just last week ... I thought there would be some invitations during this week but again NSW proved me wrong,

Hopefully bulk invitations will be sent next week


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NSW and Victoria (Sydney and Melbourne) are overcrowded (I read that almost 2/5th of Australia's entire population lives in these two cities) and there have been calls to reduce migration intake. 

Since most 189 visa holders choose Sydney and Melbourne as their destinations, maybe both these states are contemplating suspending the 190 visas for their states altogether?

This is pure speculation on my part though. Could be the reason why both these states have not invited anyone for the last 2 months.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi experts what is the cutoff gng on for 263311 for NSW.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Hi abhi.kunal,
> I have tried this dummy eoi creation. I have applied as developer programmer, but when I try to claim my spouse points who is system administrator, it gives error in 189, but 190 the points changes with +5. But when I check skilled occupation list for nsw, system administrator is not there, though it takes as +5 in dummy eoi. What's the truth then, please suggest.




Claiming points under 189- skill/occupation must be listed in MLTSSL.
For claiming points under 190 the skill shuold be listed in MLTSSL or STSOL etc.
There can be a case that the skill is r emoved from the state list. They do this and mention in the state web page. Try checking there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good news for us
I've just received pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa, proving my prediction that NSW would stop inviting is wrong. My points as follows:
Age: 25
Qualification: 20
PY: 5
Exp: 10
PTE: 20
Total 80pts (w/o ss)
Occupation: General Accountant
DOE: 16/11/2018
HOpe many of you will get it today 

BUT I'm a bit worried as I checked my EOI on Skill Select, I didn't see any correspondence from NSW? Can anyone help explain please?

CHeers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Lanny286 said:


> Good news for us
> I've just received pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa, proving my prediction that NSW would stop inviting is wrong. My points as follows:
> Age: 25
> Qualification: 20
> ...



WOW... THATS A VERY GOOD NEWS.:whoo:

CONGRATS MATE.. Give it some time.. I hope it will be updated in Skill Select as well.

I was worried if NSW will stop sending invites.. WHAT A RELIEF...


Hopefully, they send bulk invites.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

MJ.Sydney said:


> WOW... THATS A VERY GOOD NEWS.:whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any 70+5 pointers got invite ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Lanny286 said:


> Good news for us
> I've just received pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa, proving my prediction that NSW would stop inviting is wrong. My points as follows:
> Age: 25
> Qualification: 20
> ...




Congratulations !!!!  

Any 261313 received the invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

Even I’ve got NSW invitation 
Points 80+5
DOE: 26/11

Quick question: I’m about to get married so can I add my wife in this application even after submitting my application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Points breakdown please?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mohit231 said:


> Even I’ve got NSW invitation
> Points 80+5
> DOE: 26/11
> 
> ...


CONGRATS MOHIT !!!

GUYS.. If you have received an invite. Please share your ANZSCO as well. 

It will help everyone of us.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mohit231 said:


> Even I’ve got NSW invitation
> Points 80+5
> DOE: 26/11
> 
> ...


Congrats!

And yes, you can - as long as you are able to provide evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship.

You can even add your wife after lodging your 190 visa but before a decision is made (via Form 1436).


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Any 70+5 pointers got invite ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Not that I know of, at least for BA / SA profession it's still at 75+5.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalpamnani1989 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lanny286 said:


> Good news for us
> I've just received pre-invite from NSW for 190 visa, proving my prediction that NSW would stop inviting is wrong. My points as follows:
> Age: 25
> Qualification: 20
> ...


Congratulations ! 

It will not be updated in EOI until NSW approves it. Once approved , you will see the correspondence in skill select.


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> CONGRATS MOHIT !!!
> 
> GUYS.. If you have received an invite. Please share your ANZSCO as well.
> 
> It will help everyone of us.




It’s General accounting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mohit231 said:


> Even I’ve got NSW invitation
> Points 80+5
> DOE: 26/11
> 
> ...


You can even if you don't get married, if you've been living together for 12 months.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Any 70+5 pointers got invite ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No and unlikely that any 70+5 pointers (pro-rata) will get one.


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

Got pre- invite today
Business analyst
75+5
Doe 5th jan 2019


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 
So in my case - I will be accepting the invitation by 31st Jan and then I can add my wife towards feb end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyad said:


> You can even if you don't get married, if you've been living together for 12 months.


Close, but no cigar:

There is no requirement to live together for 12 months, but there is a requirement to have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months - and living together is considered an important aspect of a de facto relationship (or at least being apart only temporarily and not on a permanent basis). 

The 12 month de facto requirement can be waived if you register your relationship in Australia (I believe all states/territories count except WA).

However while this means you meet the requirements for a de facto relationship - you still have to satisfy DHA that you are in a genuine and continuing relationship (as per the 4 broad categories outlined in the migration regulations: financial, household, social, nature of the relationship).


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

@MOhit- can we please hav wy our breakdown of points? Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mohit231 said:


> Thanks
> So in my case - I will be accepting the invitation by 31st Jan and then I can add my wife towards feb end?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as a decision hasn't been made on your visa towards Feb end, yes you can 

Do note in addition to Form 1436 (and paying the additional applicant charge) - your wife would also need to meet the character requirements (so PCC's where relevant), health requirement (same health checks as the primary applicant), and show Functional English unless you're willing to pay ~$4,800 as a VAC2 in lieu of Functional English proof. 

If your wife is onshore when she is added to your application, she will also likely get a Bridging Visa A (assuming her previous visa isn't a Bridging Visa and it doesn't have a no further stay condition) - which would allow her to enroll in Medicare, and work/study full-time once it becomes active. 

Since you have 60 days to lodge your visa, you can also lodge an application with you and your wife on it in one shot - just in case you hadn't considered that.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> No and unlikely that any 70+5 pointers (pro-rata) will get one.


No.. I know a person who has got invite for 70+5 (Pro Rata - 261313)... Am sharing a whatsapp group with him.

But I doubt that NSW has sent bulk invites today as very few report that they have got the invite. Am I wrong?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Reporting pre-invite

261112 Systems Analyst
75+5


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

NSW preinvite received.

ANZSCO 261312

Points: 70+5
PTE: 20



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> No.. I know a person who has got invite for 70+5 (Pro Rata - 261313)... Am sharing a whatsapp group with him.
> 
> But I doubt that NSW has sent bulk invites today as very few report that they have got the invite. Am I wrong?


Then he is lucky. 

What's his points breakdown and DOE?

Also, are you sure it is *261313 *and not 261312? NSW seems to favor 261312.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Then he is lucky.
> 
> What's his points breakdown and DOE?
> 
> Also, are you sure it is *261313 *and not 261312? NSW seems to favor 261312.


I am very sure.. its 261313.. his DOE is 1st July.

His points breakdown.. 

Age 25
Edu 15
PTE 20
Exp 10
NSW 05 

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> @MOhit- can we please hav wy our breakdown of points? Thank you



Here is the points breakup
Age 30
English 20
Qualification 15
Work exp(overseas) 15

Occupation - General accounting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats, what your ANZSCO code mate


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> I am very sure.. its 261313.. his DOE is 1st July.
> 
> His points breakdown..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the breakdown.

As I expected, NSW inviting only those 261313 70 pointers with PTE 20 *and *Exp 10.

What a conundrum for me! For both 189 and 190 I'm falling 5 points short.


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

rpg_rpg said:


> Got pre- invite today
> Business analyst
> 75+5
> Doe 5th jan 2019


Congrats mate, can you please tell your ANZCO that you have received the Pre-Invite


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today. 
code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today.
> code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


Congrats. Good for you!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today.
> code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


Congrats! 

Even I'm waiting since 8 months.

Your points breakdown please.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Guys,

The last invite in November according to immitracker was for an EOI(261312) with DOE as Nov 5,2018 was 70 points . There should not any surprise if the DOE's are before this date for this month. Lets hope that the movement of dates is around 2-3 months so that the 65 pointers get a chance before June 2019


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vicky93 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The last invite in November according to immitracker was for an EOI(261312) with DOE as Nov 5,2018 was 70 points . There should not any surprise if the DOE's are before this date for this month. Lets hope that the movement of dates is around 2-3 months so that the 65 pointers get a chance before June 2019


It is just 261313 with English 20..still 261311 - 20 eng, 261312 - 10 eng, 261313 - 10 eng, 261311 - 10 eng. 

Then 65 from April 2017.. Do you think it is possible in 2019?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

vicky93 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The last invite in November according to immitracker was for an EOI(261312) with DOE as Nov 5,2018 was 70 points . There should not any surprise if the DOE's are before this date for this month. Lets hope that the movement of dates is around 2-3 months so that the 65 pointers get a chance before June 2019


DOE is the last parameter for getting an invite for NSW.

The order is as follows:


Occupation
Points
Language
Experience
DOE

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

So as an example, a person having 70 points and Experience points 10 with DOE today will get an invite before a person with 70 points and Experience points 5 with DOE several months back (my case).

I feel it's harsh but it's something we have to deal with.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes your correct.All the backlog of 70 pointer EOI's will take some time to complete. Also we need to consider EOI's which are not removed from the system after people receive 189 invite or cases such.
My prediction is that NSW wont invite 65 pointers unless 70 pointers are picked by 189.(just my assumption).No proof indeed.
I am a 65 pointer(261312) with DOE as 10 Apr 2018(English-20 points, Experience-0 points) waiting for invite for the past one year


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

And also, according to the trends from immitracker, NSW prefers either language(not vice versa), or both language and experience.
Eg: A person with 70 points(DOE:June-5-2018,20 in English and 1 year exp) from 261312 has recieved a invite in an November.


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Guys..please post the invites with points breakdown as it will be helpful for others.

Thanks


----------



## jatinmallan (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys 

Please answer my query as below:

Do we need an experience assessment from CPA/CA/IPA at the time of lodging EOI for General Accountant? Is it alright, if we can get it done later and upload it as a supporting document after getting the invite?


----------



## nomi6090 (Nov 24, 2018)

hi guyz i just got invitation from nsw for 190. Occupation Motor mechanic
pte 7. exp 1 year. total points 70. (65+5). eoi updated on 7 jan 19.


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I received a nomination email with( 75 + 5 ) points in my EOI from NSW, now I will be paying the fees and proceeding with the application, however, I have few doubts
ACS Deducted my 2yrs work exp , that work experience however I have always shown in my resume but it is not mentioned in the EOI.
So should I submit all evidence ( Frm-16, ITR, Bank Statement, Pay Slip etc. ) for the ACS deducted work exp as well or only for the ones in the EOI.

Also, Can I withdraw my nomination at anytime if I get Invite from Victoria as well.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys
What time did you received invitation email from NSW?


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, congrats. Do you have 10 points for experience? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> What time did you received invitation email from NSW?




I received it SGT 11:30 AM today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today.
> code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


Hi, congrats. Do you have 10 points for experience? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Congratulations for those who received the invitation today !!! 

Anyone got the invitation with similar points breakdown as mine? It seems NSW gives the invitation for those who got experience 10pts & English 20pts.

ANZSCO : 261313 - (70+5) points
AGE-30 | EDU-15 | PTE-20 | EXP-5

DOE - 29/06/2018


Any hope for next month? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congratulations for those who received the invitation today !!!
> 
> Anyone got the invitation with similar points breakdown as mine? It seems NSW gives the invitation for those who got experience 10pts & English 20pts.
> 
> ...


It seems like they give invite to people who will be invited in 189 soon. In my opinion they are only looking for total points and not the distribution

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today.
> code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


Please state your points breakdown.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have few doubts.
1. If we receive 190 pre invite and we accept it. Would we still be able to continue with 189. 
2. Once accepting pre invite, and getting invited by the respective state, would we still be able to continue waiting for 189. Suppose we get 189 invite during the 60 days time provided for filing documentation for filing 190, can we still go for 189.
3. In NSW how is the IT jobs and is it advisable to take 190 visa. If I wait until April , my points would increase by 5 more and would be bumped up to 75 for 261313. 
Please could someone advise 
Thanks


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

What was the cutoff for today's invitations


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Hi guys,
> I have few doubts.
> 1. If we receive 190 pre invite and we accept it. Would we still be able to continue with 189.
> 2. Once accepting pre invite, and getting invited by the respective state, would we still be able to continue waiting for 189. Suppose we get 189 invite during the 60 days time provided for filing documentation for filing 190, can we still go for 189.
> ...


Please could someone help .


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Please could someone help .


I got 190 invite at went with it. I don't want to wait for 189, what's the point? First two years you can live anywhere? Who cares? And why?

Getting permanent residency in Australia is an awesome thing, just go for the 190, don't try to fly too close to the sun


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few doubts.
> 
> ...


If you have seperate EOI for 189 and 190 then yes. If it is on the same EOI, one you receive 190 invitation it gets locked. You won't get 189 on the same EOI.
Pre-invite or invitation for NSW nomination has no impact on your EOI. Only when your application for nomination is approved, your skillselect EOI gets locked.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyad said:


> I got 190 invite at went with it. I don't want to wait for 189, what's the point? First two years you can live anywhere? Who cares? And why?
> 
> 
> 
> Getting permanent residency in Australia is an awesome thing, just go for the 190, don't try to fly too close to the sun


Not everyone has the same goals and priorities my friend - that's why some desire 189 over 190 as it presumambly gives them more freedom to establish themselves in those first two years. 

Having said that 190 is still desirable over not being able to migrate at all to some - hence the tension and questions and anxiety some have over the strings it attaches. 

Permanent migration sometimes costs a lot more financially and socially for some and their families than others. If there was no point in waiting for a 189 invite for you, I congratulate you  

Personally I was content with 190 only cause I was already established in the ACT. Otherwise I can completely empathise with applicant concerns.


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi, 
Can someone let me know how the pre-invite/invite works for 190? Do we get an email for the pre-invite and then they would have to approve it?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

spicyoxtail said:


> Hi,
> Can someone let me know how the pre-invite/invite works for 190? Do we get an email for the pre-invite and then they would have to approve it?


You receive the email for the NSW invitation, then you click the link & submit the application on NSW website & pay the 300$. Once this application is approved you'll get the ITA for the visa through immi account.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone with code 263311 received invite from NSW in this FY.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

No invites for me again.... again they have invited the same occupation like previous rounds.


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

I received NSW pre invite. 

Its saying link in valid only for 14 days and opening the link multiple times makes it invalid. Thats why I 
did not opened the link.

Please let me know what are all the documents I need to submit.

Shall I need to submit the same documents uploaded for ACS assessment?. Those documents have attestations with dates mentioned before submitting to ACS. Can I submit those same documents which has attestations mentioned before submitting to ACS. In that case shall I need to go for attestations again and submit those documents? otherwise shall I need to submit fresh documents (which does not contain any previous attestations) with new attestations. Please let me know.

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> No invites for me again.... again they have invited the same occupation like previous rounds.


They actually issue quite a lot of invites to 2611* unfortunately your points aren't high enough as the invites have been for 75+5 pointers.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> They actually issue quite a lot of invites to 2611* unfortunately your points aren't high enough as the invites have been for 75+5 pointers.


1.Actually my occupation start with 262112
2. Since ICT security specialist is a non-pro, someone with 70 does not really need to apply through state sponsorship.
regards


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Mate, can you please confirm your ANZAC code.

Is it 261111?


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

rpg_rpg said:


> Got pre- invite today
> Business analyst
> 75+5
> Doe 5th jan 2019


Mate, can you please confirm the ANZAC code for which you have got the invite?

Is it 261111?


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW pre invite.
> 
> ...



Hi all,
I too have the same query. Can anyone please reply.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17 (Jan 20, 2019)

What are the chances of getting ITA with 75points, for NSW190 for visa 190?Occupation is electrical engineer.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Saadsiddiqi17 said:


> What are the chances of getting ITA with 75points, for NSW190 for visa 190?Occupation is electrical engineer.


With 75 (70+5 SS) points you don’t need visa 190 because you can get 189. If you have 70 points as electrical engineer you can get 189 in around 2-3 months, if you have 75 you get 189 next round.


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have already submitted my Eoi for NSW190 with 75points, i didnt submit eoi for 189visa, pls advise.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Saadsiddiqi17 said:


> I have already submitted my Eoi for NSW190 with 75points, i didnt submit eoi for 189visa, pls advise.


Suggest to Submit another EOI for 189 visa, because 189 has no restrictions like 190 does. Do you have 75 including State sponsor or before?


----------



## Saadsiddiqi17 (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes my current score 75 is including 5points of state sponsorship.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Saadsiddiqi17 said:


> Yes my current score 75 is including 5points of state sponsorship.


Yeah so with current trend, if you lodged EOI today for 189 with 70 points then you could receive invite in 2-3 months.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Has anyone with code 263311 received invite from NSW in this FY.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is NSW inviting people with ANZ code 263311(Telecommunications engineer)


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone with code 263311 received invite from NSW in this FY.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

plcaau said:


> Saadsiddiqi17 said:
> 
> 
> > I have already submitted my Eoi for NSW190 with 75points, i didnt submit eoi for 189visa, pls advise.
> ...


Hi, I have received a pre invite and want to know the documents to be uploaded for application . Please could you help what are the required documents


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

Please let me know the resume template or format for NSW. I received NSW preinvite and need to upload resume. Searched the expat forum but I was able to find CV format for Victoria but not for NSW. Thanks in advance. 

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the resume template or format for NSW. I received NSW preinvite and need to upload resume. Searched the expat forum but I was able to find CV format for Victoria but not for NSW. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I just uploaded the same resume I sent in for the skills assessment. Cheers.


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you Anyad. I did not send any resume for skills assessment. Please let me know which resume template I need to use.

Regards,
Jeet



Anyad said:


> I just uploaded the same resume I sent in for the skills assessment. Cheers.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Thank you Anyad. I did not send any resume for skills assessment. Please let me know which resume template I need to use.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeet


Just send in your usual resume you do not need a specific template


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi All,

From the current trends of NSW 190 invites, any idea whether onshore applicants get preference over offshore applicants ? Do they give priority to applicants who are currently living and working in NSW ?


_IELTS : 20
Age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp (Aus) : 5
ANZSCO : 263313
EOI Effective 189 - 70 points - 22-Jan-2019
EOI Effective 190(NSW) 75 Points - 22-Jan-2019_


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys
I submitted my EOI on 6th of December for 190 NSW
My occupation is chef and point 60+5

Did anyone receive pre-invite from nsw under the same occupation and points?

Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation 

Thanks


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the resume template or format for NSW. I received NSW preinvite and need to upload resume. Searched the expat forum but I was able to find CV format for Victoria but not for NSW. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeet,

you can follow the same format as Victoria if you don't have any, it should be fine, I did the same.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> you can follow the same format as Victoria if you don't have any, it should be fine, I did the same.


Hi ldsekar2406

Can you please state your points break up?


----------



## joystar.s (Dec 12, 2018)

*Electrical Engineer*

Hi guys,
i have submitted EOI of 190 NSW on 24th October 2018 65+5 as electrical engineer. Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> From the current trends of NSW 190 invites, any idea whether onshore applicants get preference over offshore applicants ? Do they give priority to applicants who are currently living and working in NSW ?
> 
> ...


MAYBE they do (although I do not think they do) ... but that kind of information is not announced publicly


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Gezery said:


> MAYBE they do (although I do not think they do) ... but that kind of information is not announced publicly




Maybe they do, but I don’t think so. I am offshore applicatnt and one week after EOI, I had nomination (and could lodge my Visa). If I was deprioritized because of being offshore I would be surprised. 

If I had to bet, I would be they don’t really look at onshore / offshore at all normally (maybe in some cases?)


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Maybe they do, but I don’t think so. I am offshore applicatnt and one week after EOI, I had nomination (and could lodge my Visa). If I was deprioritized because of being offshore I would be surprised.
> 
> If I had to bet, I would be they don’t really look at onshore / offshore at all normally (maybe in some cases?)


For which skill and how many points 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Atlast after 8+ months of wait I got my pre-invite from NSW today.
> code 261313 DOE -10th April 2018 75 Pts (190)


Hi, Congrats for getting the 190 invite. Could you please advise your experience points. Is it 5 or 10? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Received NSW state nomination approval today.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Received NSW state nomination approval today.




In how many days you received it ? Meaning your EOI status must have changed to invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> In how many days you received it ? Meaning your EOI status must have changed to invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received approval in 5 days.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> eramitsingh1985 said:
> 
> 
> > In how many days you received it ? Meaning your EOI status must have changed to invited
> ...


Congrats !!!
May I know your ANZSCO.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Congrats !!!
> May I know your ANZSCO.


261112 - Hubby primary applicant. Details in signature


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> For which skill and how many points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk




70+5, 99/90/90/90 PTE and 224711


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

persm said:


> Hi, Congrats for getting the 190 invite. Could you please advise your experience points. Is it 5 or 10? Thanks in advance.


Hi

My experience points is 10
PTE : 20
Age : 25
Qualification : 15


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Received approval in 5 days.


congrats. I am still waiting for it to come. when did you submit nomination application to NSW ?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> congrats. I am still waiting for it to come. when did you submit nomination application to NSW ?


Submitted on 18th itself

Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Submitted on 18th itself
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) using Tapatalk


oh good thanks for your update. I submitted on 19th, may be i might get in couple of days.


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Received NSW state nomination approval today.


Congrats harini
We are still waiting with fingers crossed..
Application submitted on jan 18th, 261111, 75+5


----------



## jackychun77 (Jul 31, 2018)

any chance for secondary school teacher with 70 points (65+5)?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Received NSW state nomination approval today.


Hi Harini

Many Congrats to you and family.


Thanks and Regards


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you ldsekar2406, outrageous_view

Regards,
Jeet




ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> you can follow the same format as Victoria if you don't have any, it should be fine, I did the same.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Received NSW state nomination approval today.


Congrats Harini. May I know your total points and EOI date ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

rpg_rpg said:


> Got pre- invite today
> Business analyst
> 75+5
> Doe 5th jan 2019


Congrats. can you provide your points breakdown? I'm a BA too with Dec DoE...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

rpg_rpg said:


> Harini227 said:
> 
> 
> > Received NSW state nomination approval today.
> ...


We got it!! Seem to be behind you by a day harini


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> oh good thanks for your update. I submitted on 19th, may be i might get in couple of days.


Yes, I also got my final invite today.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

dspdsp said:


> Congrats. can you provide your points breakdown? I'm a BA too with Dec DoE...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


@rpg_rpg

pls share this?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

dspdsp said:


> dspdsp said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. can you provide your points breakdown? I'm a BA too with Dec DoE...
> ...


 Doe 5th jan
Business analyst 75+5
Work exp 15
Pte 20
Age 25
Education 15


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

rpg_rpg said:


> Doe 5th jan
> Business analyst 75+5
> Work exp 15
> Pte 20
> ...


Thanks...looks like they prefer experience. I have 10 points for exp. Will need to wait for next round then...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Do you have any idea how much of time NSW takes to finalise application?

12 weeks are the maximum time limit.. 

Am asking because i got the pre invite and about to submit application but my EOI will expire on 15th of April.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do you have any idea how much of time NSW takes to finalise application?
> 
> ...


12 weeks isn't the maximum, they commit to attempting to finalize in 12 weeks.

With that said most people get it pretty quickly, a few days usually. I got very luck I got mine in 5 hours, so there are some super quick ones as well.

I wouldn't worry about April 15th expiration of your EOI, I'd respond to the pre Invite asap.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

dspdsp said:


> Thanks...looks like they prefer experience. I have 10 points for exp. Will need to wait for next round then...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I had 10 points and got it very quick, so don't worry too much (although it does hinge on your skill too), but 10 points isn't a deal breaker or doesn't slow it down too much.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Anyad said:


> 12 weeks isn't the maximum, they commit to attempting to finalize in 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info.


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any of you received a nomination from NSW recently? I just updated my EOI today and finally got 80 points for my skill and I'm wondering if I can expect to receive an email from NSW soon...?


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Do you have any idea how much of time NSW takes to finalise application?
> 
> ...


Hello Aakash,

May I please know when did you receive the pre invite?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Catrine said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any of you received a nomination from NSW recently? I just updated my EOI today and finally got 80 points for my skill and I'm wondering if I can expect to receive an email from NSW soon...?


I think so, however accountants etc usually have pretty high score requirements, so it may take a while. Do you have 80 with or without the state's 5 extra points?


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Catrine said:


> Hello Aakash,
> 
> 
> 
> May I please know when did you receive the pre invite?




I got on 18th Jan.


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I think so, however accountants etc usually have pretty high score requirements, so it may take a while. Do you have 80 with or without the state's 5 extra points?


Well let's be positive!  I have 80 points with the state's +5 points..


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Catrine said:


> Well let's be positive!  I have 80 points with the state's +5 points..


80 is pretty high regardless... so I would assume you'll get an invite, but since it's the accountant / auditor code I'd say be prepared it will take a while. You'll just be pleasantly surprised if it doesn't:

hope for the best, prepare for the worst


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I had 10 points and got it very quick, so don't worry too much (although it does hinge on your skill too), but 10 points isn't a deal breaker or doesn't slow it down too much.


Thanks Anyad. Your job code and DOE pls?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

dspdsp said:


> Thanks Anyad. Your job code and DOE pls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


224711 and about 2-3 months ago


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Any registered nurse nec has been invited by nsw recently


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

I received 190 pre-invite on 18th November. What all documents should i submit for the nomination


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

faco said:


> I received 190 pre-invite on 18th November. What all documents should i submit for the nomination


November? Aren't those pre-invites only valid for 14 days?


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

*preinvite*

I received NSW preinvite on 18th January. By mistake i mentioned it as 18th november in my orevious post.

Can anyone guide me on what documents need to be submitted at this stage? Mainly do i need to submit experience letters?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

faco said:


> I received NSW preinvite on 18th January. By mistake i mentioned it as 18th november in my orevious post.
> 
> Can anyone guide me on what documents need to be submitted at this stage? Mainly do i need to submit experience letters?


It depends on what points you claimed in your EOI - if you claimed points for employment, I would think yes - see below. 

Second para (from the FAQ here:https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ed-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions):

Specifically for ACS applicants:
"I am an ICT professional and am claiming points for skilled employment. I was told that I need a skills assessment that states my 'skilled date'. What is this?
NSW requires all ICT professionals claiming points for skilled employment to provide an Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment that clearly identifies your 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Under ACS’s framework, your skilled date is the date after which you can claim skilled employment.

If you have continued in relevant skilled employment after your skills assessment was issued by ACS and after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and want to claim skilled employment points for this period of time, you need to provide supplementary evidence. This could include a contract of employment, pay slips or other documents."

The Factsheet Step 4 states (here:https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...pply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf):

" You will need to prove that the claims in your application, including points and 
occupation, match what was in your SkillSelect EOI when NSW invited you to apply."


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NSW state nomination.
But in the application i’ve made typo error in my name in application form and submitted.

(Added extra “a” in the name)

What could be the consequences of this?
Any idea. I have mailed to them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW state nomination.
> But in the application i’ve made typo error in my name in application form and submitted.
> ...


Heavens have not fallen nor is it the end of the world 

Relax

You have already emailed and informed them.
They will correct it at their end
But it was best avoided as it reflects poorly on you

Cheers


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Heavens have not fallen n or is it the end of the world
> 
> Relax
> 
> ...




Thanks mate. I was so worried about it.


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Heavens have not fallen nor is it the end of the world
> 
> Relax
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I have a small query for you. Can I get myself assessed for ACS ROPL even if I get positive assessment from ACS for non ROPL.

Degree = B.Tech ECE
Exp 7.5 yrs
Analyst programmer
Last ACS = 15th june 2018
Exp points = zero as per precious acs

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

User9999 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a small query for you. Can I get myself assessed for ACS ROPL even if I get positive assessment from ACS for non ROPL.
> 
> ...


Many members have successfully got themselves assessed under various Anzsco codes simultaneously from ACS

Whether you will be given a positive assessment or not will depend on your evidence

But for God’s sake don’t lie and fabricate experience letters

Cheers


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Many members have successfully got themselves assessed under various Anzsco codes simultaneously from ACS
> 
> Whether you will be given a positive assessment or not will depend on your evidence
> 
> ...


Ok..Great. Thanks a lot for the prompt response. 


Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

Any chance for NSW 261313 70 points with 5 points for experience in the next rounds?


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

persm said:


> Any chance for NSW 261313 70 points with 5 points for experience in the next rounds?


I have 70 plus 5 points. Got NSW 261313 preinvite on 18th Jan 2019. Submitted today.


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> persm said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for NSW 261313 70 points with 5 points for experience in the next rounds?
> ...


What’s your doe
Mine is same 70+5. Doe 10 Sep 2018


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

While submitting preinvite, I selected IELTS instead of PTE.

Actually I got PTE score and updated PTE scores and uploaded PTE score report only. 

Immediately I emailed them about this mistake.

And, I would like to know if I can send my PTE score report directly from Pearson website to NSW?

Thank you for the response.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Schawla said:


> What’s your doe
> Mine is same 70+5. Doe 10 Sep 2018


I have submitted EOI on 5th July,2018.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

LuckyRavi said:


> I have 70 plus 5 points. Got NSW 261313 preinvite on 18th Jan 2019. Submitted today.


Hi lucky what is your Date of EOI file ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> persm said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance for NSW 261313 70 points with 5 points for experience in the next rounds?
> ...


Guess you have 10 points for experience. Please confirm whether you have 10 or 5 points for experience? Thank you.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

persm said:


> Guess you have 10 points for experience. Please confirm whether you have 10 or 5 points for experience? Thank you.



10 points


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Hi lucky what is your Date of EOI file ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk



5th July 2018


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Can anyone please tell me if I have to send my PTE score report to NSW skill assessment directly from PTE website.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Can anyone please tell me if I have to send my PTE score report to NSW skill assessment directly from PTE website.


Nope

Only to DHA

Cheers


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

Please let me know if the total size of the attachments (for submitting documents) in response to nsw preinvite should not be more than 10 MB or Can I submit as many documents as possible. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know if the total size of the attachments (for submitting documents) in response to nsw preinvite should not be more than 10 MB or Can I submit as many documents as possible. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeet,

They ask for only 5 to 6 documents during pre-invite. Don't remember limitation of size.

These are:

Documents used for occupation assessment degree / transcript etc) + Occupation assessment letter + English proficiency document (PTE/IELTS score card).


Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> They ask for only 5 to 6 documents during pre-invite. Don't remember limitation of size.
> 
> ...


I think its 25MB, Anyway it is clearly mentioned in the pre invire email. Please check once.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> Only to DHA
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply NB.

I have two more queries. Please answer.
1. My husband worked as an Engineer in USA for 5 and half years. Is that employment evidence is enough to show his Functional English language capability?

2. We were there in USA for 5 and half years till Feb,2011. From then we are in India. Do we need to submit Police clearance certificate for USA duration also.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Thank you for the reply NB.
> 
> I have two more queries. Please answer.
> 1. My husband worked as an Engineer in USA for 5 and half years. Is that employment evidence is enough to show his Functional English language capability?
> ...


1. No
2. Yes


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Gezery said:


> 1. No
> 2. Yes



Thank you for the quick reply.

I also submitted NSW preinvite on 25th Jan.


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you Ashu Arora.

Regards,
Jeet



arora.ashu said:


> Hi Jeet,
> 
> They ask for only 5 to 6 documents during pre-invite. Don't remember limitation of size.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you LuckyRavi. I checked it. Its saying 10 MB.

Regards,
Jeet



LuckyRavi said:


> I think its 25MB, Anyway it is clearly mentioned in the pre invire email. Please check once.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Thank you LuckyRavi. I checked it. Its saying 10 MB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can compress PDF online through secure website.

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

I have submitted my EOI with 80 points for 190 and applied for NSW state sponsorship on 25-jan-2019. Any ideas.. when can i get the invite??? What is the ongoing trend??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Guys. I got the final invitation from NSW. 
It just took 2 working days after the application. 

Accountant General (221111)
Points-85

Age-30
Qualification-15
Experience-10
NAATI- 5
PTE- 20
State sponsorship- 5


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice mate!  Congrats!  It's very motivating, hope i'll get news from NSW soon :fingerscrossed:




aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey Guys. I got the final invitation from NSW.
> It just took 2 working days after the application.
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> ...


----------



## Schawla (Nov 10, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Hey Guys. I got the final invitation from NSW.
> It just took 2 working days after the application.
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> ...


congrats to you! did you receive the invite today


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Schawla said:


> congrats to you! did you receive the invite today




Thank you.. pre invite received on 18th Jan..
Lodge application on 24th Jan.. Final invitation on 29th Jan..


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Has NSW invited any telecommunications engineer 263311 in recent months.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 80 points for 190 and applied for NSW state sponsorship on 25-jan-2019. Any ideas.. when can i get the invite??? What is the ongoing trend??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Guys.. can someone please help.. I mean what would be the estimated time to get an invite from NSW with 80 points including 5 points of state..


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Has NSW invited any telecommunications engineer 263311 in recent months.


Same Question. 

Am afraid that NSW is not inviting Telecom Engineers in 2018-2019.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

leapp said:


> Same Question.
> 
> Am afraid that NSW is not inviting Telecom Engineers in 2018-2019.


neither ICT Security specialists... So <*SNIP*> frustrating *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Revhappy2 (Oct 15, 2018)

Everyone from the subcontinent is rushing to Australia. Isnt it a big bubble waiting to burst?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know if we need to do attestation for ACS letter, PTE score report also.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you Maximus.

Regards,
Jeet 



Maximus said:


> You can compress PDF online through secure website.
> 
> Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> leapp said:
> 
> 
> > Same Question.
> ...


How can be know are they gng to invite or not, else we sud look for something else.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Guys.. can someone please help.. I mean what would be the estimated time to get an invite from NSW with 80 points including 5 points of state..


what is your job code?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Not needed.

Attach the downloaded copy as it is.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if we need to do attestation for ACS letter, PTE score report also.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Not needed.

Attach the downloaded copy as it is.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

dspdsp said:


> what is your job code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


261112 (system analyst)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys! I received my invitation for state nomination on the 18th January, submitted all documents on the 21st.

Do you have any idea how long it would take for me to receive the actual invitation to apply for PR? 

Accountant
Pte-20
Naati-5
Work experience-5
Age-30
Qualifications-20
State nomination-5

Thank you!!


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

KasunTharaka said:


> Best wishes for ALL.
> Hope this would be the last NSW thread that I am subscribing.
> 
> EOI date: 29th-JAN-18
> ...



Hi Kasun - You must have got your invitation by now?


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*Monthly EOIs*

Hi everyone, 

I have a question in regards with monthly EOI invites, I know each month the department is opening on the 11th but the question is when do they close the invites for the month is it running from the 11th to the 11th of the next month or?


Also, Developer Programmer 261312 is running slow any estimates on when I will receive an invite with 80 points for 489 Family Sponsor, 75 VIC & NSW and 70 points for 189. 



Thank you 

Date of Effect: 23.12.2018 | 189/190
03.01.2019 | 489


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

What are the possibilities of getting an invite for 261111 BA job code with 70+5 state points and PTE 20. My DoE is 10th August.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the possibilities of getting an invite for 261111 BA job code with 70+5 state points and PTE 10. My DoE is 10th August.
> 
> ...


You will get before june

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

anhad18 said:


> You will get before june
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick response. A small correction, I have 20 points in PTE and not 10. Would that make any difference?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

mailgrvc said:


> Thanks for your quick response. A small correction, I have 20 points in PTE and not 10. Would that make any difference?


In that case expect in next 3 months 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Got the message on WhatsApp. Thanks for adding.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello Expat,

I received below email. Kindly advice if anyone received changes.

30 Jan 2019

Dear XYZ

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


Thanks


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> Hello Expat,
> 
> I received below email. Kindly advice if anyone received changes.
> 
> ...


Do you have any points change due to experience gain or age (Birthday?)? Or do you have an invite and waiting for the application to be lodged because in this case DIBP/State sends a reminder as a message to remind you of the last date to file your visa application.

Try to login to your EOI and check the correspondence tab to know the exact reason.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

justin417 said:


> Hi guys! I received my invitation for state nomination on the 18th January, submitted all documents on the 21st.
> 
> Do you have any idea how long it would take for me to receive the actual invitation to apply for PR?
> 
> ...




Hi! The email says 12 weeks, so that’s what I’d prepare for. Reality is usually within a week. I got it in 5 hours, so some are very quick. 

Good luck. I am rooting for you!


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Hi! The email says 12 weeks, so that’s what I’d prepare for. Reality is usually within a week. I got it in 5 hours, so some are very quick.
> 
> Good luck. I am rooting for you!


May I know your job code please.
I submitted my NSW invitation on 24th Jan. Mine is 261313.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

luckyravi said:


> may i know your job code please.
> I submitted my nsw invitation on 24th jan. Mine is 261313.


224711


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Anyad said:


> justin417 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! I received my invitation for state nomination on the 18th January, submitted all documents on the 21st.
> ...





Woah 5 hours?? That’s amazing. I already received mine today took 8 days! Congrats to us!!


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi Everybody! I need your advice...

I received my invitation for a state nomination last Jan 18 and submitted all my documents on Jan 23. However, I got an email today asking for more information. Apparently, my skills assessment document indicates that I can only consider employment after December 2012 but it indicated my work experience from December 2010-October 2015 (4 years and 10 months) and January 2017-June 2018 (1 year and 5 months) at the time. So I thought it was a total of 6 years and 3 months. Is it possible that December 2012 is a typo and should be December 2010? Or did I misunderstand the skills assessment completely and put the wrong information in my EOI?  Should I email the skills assessment organization for clarification? I only have 14 days to respond to NSW, will they get back to me that quickly? 

261111
Language-20
Work Experience-10 (?)
Age-30
Qualifications-15
State nomination-5

I greatly appreciate any advice you have! Thank you!


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Arxooo said:


> Hi Everybody! I need your advice...
> 
> I received my invitation for a state nomination last Jan 18 and submitted all my documents on Jan 23. However, I got an email today asking for more information. Apparently, my skills assessment document indicates that I can only consider employment after December 2012 but it indicated my work experience from December 2010-October 2015 (4 years and 10 months) and January 2017-June 2018 (1 year and 5 months) at the time. So I thought it was a total of 6 years and 3 months. Is it possible that December 2012 is a typo and should be December 2010? Or did I misunderstand the skills assessment completely and put the wrong information in my EOI?  Should I email the skills assessment organization for clarification? I only have 14 days to respond to NSW, will they get back to me that quickly?
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood your employment dates assessed by the organisation. If it is ACS, they deduct certain number of years from your total work experience based on a few factors.

In my assessment letter, they've listed my whole experience and mentioned that experience after a certain date (Dec 2012 in your case) can be considered at a skill level equivalent to the ANSZCO code. 

This is my personal understanding of your situation. Please wait for other expert advices before you proceed further.


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Arxooo said:


> Hi Everybody! I need your advice...
> 
> I received my invitation for a state nomination last Jan 18 and submitted all my documents on Jan 23. However, I got an email today asking for more information. Apparently, my skills assessment document indicates that I can only consider employment after December 2012 but it indicated my work experience from December 2010-October 2015 (4 years and 10 months) and January 2017-June 2018 (1 year and 5 months) at the time. So I thought it was a total of 6 years and 3 months. Is it possible that December 2012 is a typo and should be December 2010? Or did I misunderstand the skills assessment completely and put the wrong information in my EOI?
> 
> ...


I think you have misunderstood your skill assessment. They deduct a certain number of years, based on your diploma to confirm your skills. If it says from dec 2012, they would have used the first 2 years as part of your skill training and you can only consider the time after that as experience.


----------



## Arxooo (Dec 5, 2018)

maverickz said:


> I think you misunderstood your employment dates assessed by the organisation. If it is ACS, they deduct certain number of years from your total work experience based on a few factors.
> 
> In my assessment letter, they've listed my whole experience and mentioned that experience after a certain date (Dec 2012 in your case) can be considered at a skill level equivalent to the ANSZCO code.
> 
> This is my personal understanding of your situation. Please wait for other expert advices before you proceed further.


Hi maverickz, thanks for your quick response. I actually emailed ACS right away and they confirmed that I did misunderstand and it is really December 2012. They already didn't acknowledge my work experience from 2008-2010 so I thought this was already the 2 years that they were taking away from me. 

So now, I did not meet the points that I claimed in my EOI. What should I do moving forward? Thank you!


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi,

Anyone who submitted documents on 25th January, received the nomination?
My job code:261313


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Arxooo said:


> Hi Everybody! I need your advice...
> 
> I received my invitation for a state nomination last Jan 18 and submitted all my documents on Jan 23. However, I got an email today asking for more information. Apparently, my skills assessment document indicates that I can only consider employment after December 2012 but it indicated my work experience from December 2010-October 2015 (4 years and 10 months) and January 2017-June 2018 (1 year and 5 months) at the time. So I thought it was a total of 6 years and 3 months. Is it possible that December 2012 is a typo and should be December 2010? Or did I misunderstand the skills assessment completely and put the wrong information in my EOI?  Should I email the skills assessment organization for clarification? I only have 14 days to respond to NSW, will they get back to me that quickly?
> 
> ...


Hi - It seems like your experience points calculation has been misunderstood here. When they mentioned that you are eligible from 2012, it seems like they have deducted 2 years from your experience (i.e. 2010 to 2012) in order to calculate the date of eligibility for the experience. Hence, in your case, the relevant experience seems to be 4+ years but less than 5 years (which gives you only 5 points for experience. 

However, my advice to you is to send all of your work experience letters from 2010 and explain to them that you have been doing the same work from 2010 and therefore request to consider that as well. Why not give a try. Write to NSW when you submit your experience. They might consider them as relevant (not sure though). But give a try.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Hi - It seems like your experience points calculation has been misunderstood here. When they mentioned that you are eligible from 2012, it seems like they have deducted 2 years from your experience (i.e. 2010 to 2012) in order to calculate the date of eligibility for the experience. Hence, in your case, the relevant experience seems to be 4+ years but less than 5 years (which gives you only 5 points for experience.
> 
> 
> 
> However, my advice to you is to send all of your work experience letters from 2010 and explain to them that you have been doing the same work from 2010 and therefore request to consider that as well. Why not give a try. Write to NSW when you submit your experience. They might consider them as relevant (not sure though). But give a try.


No. If has overclaimed points, then there is no way he can lodge visa on this EOI. 
Either it has to be a new EOI after withdrawing this one or update this EOI with correct history. Either way, this NSW invite has to be let go since this was issued based on overclaimed points.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi 

I have got my final invite from NSW, I want to update my UG start date from March to January (same year), I have a letter from my university for it. Shall I mail NSW to update date in EOI?

Please let me know the process.

thanks


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*EOI Invites*

Hey rhapsody, based on your details that you have mentioned in your post, you have been waiting for 8 months with 75 points to get an invite for NSW, what could be the reason have you updated points and also were you onshore or offshore? 

From EOI DOE: 5-May-18 to 4-Dec-18.

Many thanks


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

justin417 said:


> Woah 5 hours?? That’s amazing. I already received mine today took 8 days! Congrats to us!!


Yeah it was very very unexpected, even my all experienced MARA agent was taken aback! 

Doesn't matter how fast it arrives, just that it arrives eventually huh? 

Happy us!

Good luck with your lodgment I am rooting for you!


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Yeah it was very very unexpected, even my all experienced MARA agent was taken aback!
> 
> Doesn't matter how fast it arrives, just that it arrives eventually huh?
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both. 

Can you please share the points and occupation, the reason is I'm waiting for 190 NSW with 75 points since December and visa expires in the middle of March. 


Thank you


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

ttvvtr said:


> Congratulations to you both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Issue 75 including Ss ?

And for which occupation ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

yes, I have 70 + 5 and its Developer programmer 261312.

Age: 30
PTE: 20
Degree: 15
Study Requirement: 5
NSW: 5
Total: 75


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

*EOI Invitation*

Hi everyone ,

I am new to this forum . Wanted to get the info on 261111 invitation. 

My details are
DOE : 16th November
PTE : 20 points
Experience : 10
Age : 25
Qualification : 15
Partner points : 5
SS : 5
Total: 80

I see that many people with same criteria above with DOE in December and later have got their pre-invites on Jan 18 . Do i have anything to worry about since i have not got my preinvite yet?


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Issue 75 including Ss ?
> 
> ...


yes, I have 70 + 5 and its Developer programmer 261312.

Age: 30
PTE: 20
Degree: 15
Study Requirement: 5
NSW: 5
Total: 75


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

ttvvtr said:


> Hey rhapsody, based on your details that you have mentioned in your post, you have been waiting for 8 months with 75 points to get an invite for NSW, what could be the reason have you updated points and also were you onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. NSW stopped sending invites approximately that time and they resumed it only in November. So I had to wait.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Yes. NSW stopped sending invites approximately that time and they resumed it only in November. So I had to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thank you for your fast reply, I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Yes. NSW stopped sending invites approximately that time and they resumed it only in November. So I had to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I see from your signature that you have a points breakdown similar to mine and a DOE which is under two weeks before mine.

Although our ANZSCO codes are different, they fall under the same parent (2613). 

Can you (or anyone who has got their NSW pre invite) please let me know if you got your invite in your inbox folder or your spam folder (which clears itself in 30 days)?

I only began checking my spam folder since last month so I'm wondering if I might have missed my invite had I got it in the spam folder.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ttvvtr said:


> Congratulations to you both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




70+5

Good luck!!! We have our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

kunsal said:


> I see from your signature that you have a points breakdown similar to mine and a DOE which is under two weeks before mine.
> 
> Although our ANZSCO codes are different, they fall under the same parent (2613).
> 
> ...


NSW was inviting only 261312 for a while. Please scroll through this thread and see if anyone 261313 with 70 points and 20 points for english got invite. You can also check myimmitracker website to see the last invite date for your ANZSCO code.

The email from NSW will be from [email protected] with subject "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa". Whether the email will go to spam folder depends on your account and settings. Please keep on checking every day all your folders in mailbox.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,
Can any one please tell me whether total points mentioned in immitracker is including state sponsorship or excluding?
if its written 70 does it means 70+5??




rhapsody said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > I see from your signature that you have a points breakdown similar to mine and a DOE which is under two weeks before mine.
> ...


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Guys if you get your NSW nomination approved by NSW government, it means that you have to clear only the PCC and the Medical right? Because, NSW approves your nomination application after checking all other documents. Hence, your lodgement should be a walk in the park, isn't it?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Guys if you get your NSW nomination approved by NSW government, it means that you have to clear only the PCC and the Medical right? Because, NSW approves your nomination application after checking all other documents. Hence, your lodgement should be a walk in the park, isn't it?


No. Different set of people, different validations. DHA will have far higher level of scrutiny. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Guys if you get your NSW nomination approved by NSW government, it means that you have to clear only the PCC and the Medical right? Because, NSW approves your nomination application after checking all other documents. Hence, your lodgement should be a walk in the park, isn't it?




DHA validate EVERYTHING. Even the skills assessment etc. it is why it takes so long and is so expensive. 

Good luck!


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyad said:


> DHA validate EVERYTHING. Even the skills assessment etc. it is why it takes so long and is so expensive.
> 
> Good luck!


Does that mean NSW does not validate everything before approving? Validation includes IELTS, Skills Assessment, PCC etc. right? Does validation of Skill Assessment mean that DHA will do another check and there might be chances that they will not conclude the assessment otherwise?


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyad said:


> 70+5
> 
> Good luck!!! We have our fingers crossed for you!


Thank you, I wish you have the best outcomes for your case too!!


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

DHA verifies all the information you provided and more. They will even check your Facebook profile 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . Wanted to get the info on 261111 invitation.
> 
> ...


State invites are hard to predict, they don't always follow a set pattern like 189. For example, It may be that they preferred people with Australian studies which you don't have.


----------



## stephen_c8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi All,

ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW)
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Experience: 5
English - 20
EOI DOE: 17-Jul-18
NSW Nomination Invite : :fingerscrossed:


When do you guys recon an invite will come? Any ideas as to till what date the NSW invites for 70+5 have progressed to?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> DHA verifies all the information you provided and more. They will even check your Facebook profile
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This is a thread created for people who help each other with serious and genuine intention. Not a space for jokers like you my friend


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf

You'll see above that they have a list of description of duties for each code, I used that as a guide for my reference letter.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> This is a thread created for people who help each other with serious and genuine intention. Not a space for jokers like you my friend


Sorry mate. I was not joking. My intention was to help you to get the idea about the level of scrutiny which DHA has which you seemed unaware. 

Please read this article. It is true that they even check your social media profiles and public records including facebook and check for any inconsistent information. You need to produce accurate and honest documentation while lodging.

https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/life/...crets-successful-australian-visa-applications

Once again sorry If I offended you.

Best of luck


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks! Hope i will get the preinvite soon!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Did anyone get NSW 190 invite with 70+5 points?

for SA or BA.


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

stephen_c8 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Points: 70 (189) and 75 (190, NSW)
> ...


Hi, Looks like they have invited only people with 10 points for experience and pte 20 for 261313. Not sure if they will invite with 5 points for experience in the future rounds. We can only wait and see.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

*NSW nomination*

Anyone who got NSW nomination in the last two days after preinvite documents submission?
I submitted mine on 25th Jan and no nomination yet.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

I guess today NSW will send some invites. Please keep posted.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

faco said:


> Anyone who got NSW nomination in the last two days after preinvite documents submission?
> I submitted mine on 25th Jan and no nomination yet.



Me too submitted on the date. Awaiting.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

leapp said:


> I guess today NSW will send some invites. Please keep posted.


I don’t think they r gonna send any invitation after 26th/27th of each month as that will give ppl the chance waiting for the result of next 189 round. That’s why currently the 190 invitation always happens one week after 189 round, to force you going with 190 as the invitation is gonna be expired when next 189 round comes. But I do believe they will send small amount of invitation after 26th/27th, only to some occupations having no chance under 189.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> I don’t think they r gonna send any invitation after 26th/27th of each month as that will give ppl the chance waiting for the result of next 189 round. That’s why currently the 190 invitation always happens one week after 189 round, to force you going with 190 as the invitation is gonna be expired when next 189 round comes. But I do believe they will send small amount of invitation after 26th/27th, only to some occupations having no chance under 189.


Yup, that's my hunch too. They clearly want to only spend time on people who they think will take their invites for sure. In simple words, they don't want to look needy, they want the candidates who are.


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> Me too submitted on the date. Awaiting.


Count me in as well, that's 3 of us already. Seems many applications were submitted on 25th. Perhaps, they are thinking we will take a shot @ 189 because of the timing we are choosing.

Others, who responded to their invite in less than 5 days already got their final invite. I know a few who got it. 

Honestly, it took me time to prepare my resume. Otherwise, I would have filed it the next day. I am 200% ok to proceed with 190, just waiting for them to send final invite. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

With that said, good luck to all of us. May Feb be the lucky month.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> This is a thread created for people who help each other with serious and genuine intention. Not a space for jokers like you my friend


He is definitely not joking my friend .... DHA verifies anything & everything about you & anybody else included in the application,

Verification includes:

- Your skills assessment (contacting the assessing authority)
- Your qualification (contacting the university/institute which you gained your degree from)
- Your employment (contacting your employer/employers)
- Your English test (contacting the institute which you had the test at)
- Your military record (in case you had any compulsory military service in your country)
- Your relationship (in case of spouse or de facto)
- Your criminal record (through PCC & may contact authorities in the countries you lived in if they felt something suspicious)
- Your health record (through the medical test)
- Your overall character (this definitely includes your social media profiles specially LinkedIn & Facebook)

You should be smarter than that ... no country in the world would just give away permanent residency to anybody which includes getting a lot of benefits before a very long process of verification


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Gezery said:


> He is definitely not joking my friend .... DHA verifies anything & everything about you & anybody else included in the application,
> 
> Verification includes:
> 
> ...


Me too, my MARA agent had my wife and I set our statuses so that not only the relation ship status appears but also who with. 

They check linked in too from what I hear etc.


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

jb0404 said:


> Count me in as well, that's 3 of us already. Seems many applications were submitted on 25th. Perhaps, they are thinking we will take a shot @ 189 because of the timing we are choosing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I submitted my application for nomination on 24th Jan and I’m also waiting for their nomination acceptance email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone received nomination acceptance today? Please post..


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa181100146-document-released.PDF


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Please go through below posted link very informative


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*EOI's with no work experience*

Hi Everyone, 

Can you please confirm if you have received an invite in the past 6/7 months for Developer Programmer 261312, without work experience and with English of 20 points total points for state sponsor 75 (70+5).


Thank you


----------



## Hisham.H (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi there,

Do you know if any Telecom Network Engineers (263312) have been nominated this year? I have a total of 75 points (with SS), and I've been waiting for seven months now. Am I missing something?

ANZSCO: 263312
Points: 70 + 5 SS (190, NSW)
Age - 30
Education - 15
Work Experience: 0 (not claimed)
English - 20
Partner Skills: 5 
EOI DOE: 25-Jul-18

Thanks!


----------



## saurabharya (Dec 6, 2017)

*NSW 190 ICT Business Analyst - 70 points*

Hello Everyone

I had submitted my EOI for NSW 190 under ICT Business Analyst skill with 70 points (including state nomination points) in July 2018.

Following are the profile details:

PTE - 90/90 (Superior)
Work Experience - 0 Years

Has anyone received an invite under the above mentioned skill with 70 points? I am wondering when should I start expecting an invite from NSW.

Cheers
Saurabh


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

saurabharya said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for NSW 190 under ICT Business Analyst skill with 70 points (including state nomination points) in July 2018.
> 
> ...


With 65+5 sorry to say the chances are slim to none.

Curious as to how you got skills assessment without any work experience?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Hisham.H said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you know if any Telecom Network Engineers (263312) have been nominated this year? I have a total of 75 points (with SS), and I've been waiting for seven months now. Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Almost no invites from NSW for 263312 for the past year.


----------



## shrikanthmahadevan (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi does any idea of Central West nomination timeline?


----------



## saurabharya (Dec 6, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> With 65+5 sorry to say the chances are slim to none.
> 
> Curious as to how you got skills assessment without any work experience?


Hi

Sorry my bad. I meant 0 points for work experience since I have 1 Year of effective work experience.

I had read on another forum that someone with 70 points recently received an NSW 190 invite under ICT BA skill. Hence was curious to know if someone here received one too.

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

saurabharya said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry my bad. I meant 0 points for work experience since I have 1 Year of effective work experience.
> 
> ...


According to immitracker there has been no ICT BA invite for 65+5 since 2017.

Its worth noting that requirements for 189 and 190 are usually very similar as majority of people apply for both visas. ie, if miminum for 189 is 75 points, minimum for 190 would usually be 75+5 points.


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Hisham.H said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you know if any Telecom Network Engineers (263312) have been nominated this year? I have a total of 75 points (with SS), and I've been waiting for seven months now. Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


Dear how is it possible that with 70 points of non-pro rata occupation you still waiting with EOI DOE: 25-Jul-18?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

leapp said:


> Dear how is it possible that with 70 points of non-pro rata occupation you still waiting with EOI DOE: 25-Jul-18?


Maybe he submitted only 190 EOI & did not select 189 !!!


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Maybe he submitted only 190 EOI & did not select 189 !!!


Yes I guess the only possibility is this. But still it would be a weird decision.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

leapp said:


> Yes I guess the only possibility is this. But still it would be a weird decision.


I can see in your signature that you have 65 points with 10 points only for IELTS ... why did not you try PTE ?!!


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Gezery said:


> I can see in your signature that you have 65 points with 10 points only for IELTS ... why did not you try PTE ?!!


Dear issue is that PTE is not available in Pakistan. I will have travel to nearby countries for the same. Really frustrating to wait and cannot do anything to increase the points.


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

*Study Australia*

Hi fokes,

Can someone confirm if students with Australian education-masters and study requirment have got an invite any time soon?
Age 30
Education 15 
Study Requrment 5
English 20 
State 5
Occupation Developer programmer 

When will i get an invite for NSW ?
Thank you


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> How can be know are they gng to invite or not, else we sud look for something else.


Same is my concern. NSW has hardly invited any telecom engineer in last whole year.. This is tough!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

leapp said:


> Same Question.
> 
> 
> 
> Am afraid that NSW is not inviting Telecom Engineers in 2018-2019.


Same is my concern. NSW has hardly invited any telecom engineer in last whole year.. This is tough!! Can anyone pls throw some light on it whether telecom engineer will be invited in upcoming months or not? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hisham.H said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same is my concern. NSW has hardly invited any telecom engineer in last whole year.. 

This is tough!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> leapp said:
> 
> 
> > Same Question.
> ...


Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.

I am sorry but we cannot give a definitive answer to your question in relation to inviting occupation - ANZSCO code 263311. We manage our invitation process regularly based on the industry requirements. In which case we may or may not invite specific occupations in a particular round even if they are listed in Stream 1.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.
> 
> I am sorry but we cannot give a definitive answer to your question in relation to inviting occupation - ANZSCO code 263311. We manage our invitation process regularly based on the industry requirements. In which case we may or may not invite specific occupations in a particular round even if they are listed in Stream 1.



Hi Shekhar,

Did you got this reply from NSW???


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Same is my concern. NSW has hardly invited any telecom engineer in last whole year.. This is tough!! Can anyone pls throw some light on it whether telecom engineer will be invited in upcoming months or not?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


State invites will invite based on their state demands, they do not follow trends or have any quota so there is no prediction.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All, 
Has any one applied for USA police clearance certificate?
I am about to apply. Could you please let me know the procedure?


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

No still waiting for nomination acceptance, submitted the nomination application on 23rd Jan with 75+5 points


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I just have a question. I am about to lodge my application on Monday for 190 visa, already received an invite. I still have a valid Medical from my student visa and I believe I only need to do HIV test. Question is, if I book for an appointment for the HIV test, do I use the same HAP ID or will I get a new one after I lodge the visa?


----------



## Hisham.H (Nov 22, 2017)

leapp said:


> Dear how is it possible that with 70 points of non-pro rata occupation you still waiting with EOI DOE: 25-Jul-18?


My partner points can only be claimed for the 190 visa.

That is, for the 189 application I only have 65 points, while for the 190, the total rises to 75 points (65 + 5 partner skills + 5 SS)


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Shekhar0109 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Hisham.H said:


> My partner points can only be claimed for the 190 visa.
> 
> That is, for the 189 application I only have 65 points, while for the 190, the total rises to 75 points (65 + 5 partner skills + 5 SS)


Kindly check this link:

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00299

If both of your occupations do not fall under the same list mentioned in this link then you cannot claim points from your spouse regardless which visa subclass you are applying for


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Hisham.H said:


> My partner points can only be claimed for the 190 visa.
> 
> That is, for the 189 application I only have 65 points, while for the 190, the total rises to 75 points (65 + 5 partner skills + 5 SS)


Dear Can you please send me your occupations codes please?


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,
My anzsco code is 261312(developer programmer) and my husband code is 262113. please guide me if I can claim partner's point in 189/190.?



leapp said:


> Hisham.H said:
> 
> 
> > My partner points can only be claimed for the 190 visa.
> ...


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

Aashi2016 said:


> Hi All,
> My anzsco code is 261312(developer programmer) and my husband code is 262113. please guide me if I can claim partner's point in 189/190.?



Hi Aashi, 

Sadly, you can claim points for only *VISA 190* but not for 189 as 261312 is in MLTSSL while 262113 is in STSOL.

Here is what the policy says when one can claim points,

1. If both the Occupations are present in MLTSSL, *you can claim points for both 189 & 190*.

2. If one is in MLTSSL while the other is in STSOL, *you can only claim points for 190*.

Here is the list,
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...illed-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the reply jpss. I am too much confused. got below reply from NSW in Nov 2018 though;
-----------------------
Dear Anamika

Thank you for your email.

Please note that you can only claim partner points for nomination under visa subclass 190 if the occupation of your spouse is included in the Medium and Long‑term Strategic Skills List. I checked the list and Systems Administrator is not included.

Regards - Maria Estrada 

Business and Skilled Migration
NSW Department of Industry | Industry Developmen
-----------------------



jpss said:


> Aashi2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Aashi2016 said:


> Thanks for the reply jpss. I am too much confused. got below reply from NSW in Nov 2018 though;
> -----------------------
> Dear Anamika
> 
> ...


Could you please share the email id to contact NSW?


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

*NSW Nomination*

Did any received NSW nomination after 24th Jan. I submitted the application on 30th January for 261312.


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

LuckyRavi said:


> Aashi2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply jpss. I am too much confused. got below reply from NSW in Nov 2018 though;
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello All,

I got my NSW Nomination acceptance today with 75+5 points and my EOI has changed to Apply Visa after 17 days of filing application, 189 round is right around the corner should I wait for 189 and if got Invited in 189 can I just ignore this NSW one.
Please assist as I am doing it all by myself( with help of this group here) and have not wasted a single penny in approaching immigration agents.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination acceptance today with 75+5 points and my EOI has changed to Apply Visa after 17 days of filing application, 189 round is right around the corner should I wait for 189 and if got Invited in 189 can I just ignore this NSW one.
> Please assist as I am doing it all by myself( with help of this group here) and have not wasted a single penny in approaching immigration agents.


You have 60 days to lodge your visa (assuming you have got your NSW nomination) - you can even wait for the next 2 Skill Select rounds expected to occur monthly to conclude before deciding  

Or you can lodge your 190 visa, and then also lodge a 189 visa if/when you get an invite if you have spare cash and time to do both!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats*, 

Can anyone confirm ITA received this year (2019) or end of year(2018) against *ANZSCO :263311* 

Or

anyone can comment whats the *situation* in *Australia* for telecom engineers (NSW,VIC,QL,SA & WS)

*Thanks*


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Aussyzz,

What was the date you have submitted your documents? and job code please.
I submitted mine on 25th January with job code 261313


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

faco said:


> Hi Aussyzz,
> 
> What was the date you have submitted your documents? and job code please.
> I submitted mine on 25th January with job code 261313


Hi faco,

If you are asking me i submitted my EOI in September 2017 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

Job code was 263111, docs submitted ( ACS, Passport, PTE + fees ) on 23rd Jan.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination acceptance today with 75+5 points and my EOI has changed to Apply Visa after 17 days of filing application, 189 round is right around the corner should I wait for 189 and if got Invited in 189 can I just ignore this NSW one.
> Please assist as I am doing it all by myself( with help of this group here) and have not wasted a single penny in approaching immigration agents.


Check immitracker to see if you can expect a 189 invitation in the next round. If yes, then you can wait for a couple of days and see how the situation pans out. If no, then go with the NSW invitation.

Either way, I hope you will withdraw whatever invite you are not going with as there are tons of people waiting in line for an invite.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination acceptance today with 75+5 points and my EOI has changed to Apply Visa after 17 days of filing application, 189 round is right around the corner should I wait for 189 and if got Invited in 189 can I just ignore this NSW one.
> Please assist as I am doing it all by myself( with help of this group here) and have not wasted a single penny in approaching immigration agents.


Better go for NSW

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## r13nick (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello Expats,

What is the current status of sponsorship invitations? 

Curious as my Anzsco code is 261313, have a option to apply 189/190.


----------



## Hisham.H (Nov 22, 2017)

Aashi2016 said:


> Thanks for the reply jpss. I am too much confused. got below reply from NSW in Nov 2018 though;
> -----------------------
> Dear Anamika
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if you try to claim your spouse's points, does the system adds 5 points?


----------



## Hisham.H (Nov 22, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Kindly check this link:
> 
> 
> If both of your occupations do not fall under the same list mentioned in this link then you cannot claim points from your spouse regardless which visa subclass you are applying for


The topic of partner points is very confusing, and I still find new official statements that could be interpreted in different ways. I actually talked to two MARA agents and they both confirmed that I can only claim points for my wife's skills only for the 190 visa. Her occupation code is (249311) and it is on the STSOL list.

At the end of the day, I believe the online system should have the last word. I used her information in both cases and I was automatically awarded 5 points for the 190 EOI only.


----------



## Aussyzz (Feb 8, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Check immitracker to see if you can expect a 189 invitation in the next round. If yes, then you can wait for a couple of days and see how the situation pans out. If no, then go with the NSW invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I hope you will withdraw whatever invite you are not going with as there are tons of people waiting in line for an invite.


Yes, I will be withdrawing the one that I'll not continue with, others in the queue can get an opportunity.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aashi2016 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hisham.H said:


> Aashi2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply jpss. I am too much confused. got below reply from NSW in Nov 2018 though;
> ...


Yes, system take it and add +5 points for 190 case, 189 throws error.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Aussyzz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination acceptance today with 75+5 points and my EOI has changed to Apply Visa after 17 days of filing application, 189 round is right around the corner should I wait for 189 and if got Invited in 189 can I just ignore this NSW one.
> Please assist as I am doing it all by myself( with help of this group here) and have not wasted a single penny in approaching immigration agents.


I think that if you submitted only 1 EOI then you will NOT receive 189 invitation as your current EOI status right not is Invited


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Aussyzz said:


> Yes, I will be withdrawing the one that I'll not continue with, others in the queue can get an opportunity.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




It’s not necessary to withdraw your EOI if you lodge a 190, you don’t have to bother.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anyad said:


> It’s not necessary to withdraw your EOI if you lodge a 190, you don’t have to bother.


Absolutely not necessary, but in the spirit of collegiality folks on the forum recommend it so as not to clog up SkillSelect with EOIs that will get invited (potentially twice) and have no prospect of an application lodged against them. 

If not mistaken ISCAH estimated approximately 30% of EOI's are floating through the system like that.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All,

Could anyone, who applied for USA PCC, please provide the details.

Also, please post where to buy Inkless finger print pads in Hyderabad.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi, has anyone got NSW nomination today after submitting documents


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Absolutely not necessary, but in the spirit of collegiality folks on the forum recommend it so as not to clog up SkillSelect with EOIs that will get invited (potentially twice) and have no prospect of an application lodged against them.
> 
> If not mistaken ISCAH estimated approximately 30% of EOI's are floating through the system like that.


When I lodged my 190 my corresponding EOI got suspended automatically so nothing happens for 189. 

No need to take action. 

I think unless you're submitting multiple EOIs you don't need to do anything, and if you're submitting multiple EOIs and gaming the system and causing hurt to other applicants, someone asking here nicely isn't going to change anything


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Hope you’re well.
I have few inquiries.

1- to apply for NSW nomination, what I’m supposed to do. Is it just to submit EOI choosing NSW.
2- I’m an accountant. How many points are needed to get the state nomination based on the last updates.
3- did anyone recently receive the nomination for the accountant code.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi experts, based on thr trends and latest invites. Last invite for sc190 was given on 28.12.2018 with 80 points inc 5 points for exp. My DOE Is 25.01.2019 with 80 points with 5 points of aussie exp. 
Is there any chance for me this financial year for sc190?
Accounting (221111)
Pte 20
Age 25
Study 20
Py 5
Naati 5
Experience 5


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

faco said:


> Hi, has anyone got NSW nomination today after submitting documents


I finally received NSW nomination today, it took 17 days after documents submission.
261313, 70+5


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
I got 189 Invite yesterday, Can you please tell me how to withdraw my 190 application?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I got 189 Invite yesterday, Can you please tell me how to withdraw my 190 application?


Congrats mate ! Can you post your ANSZCO code, points breakdown and EOI Date ? It'll be helpful for all the other aspirants. Thanks !


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I got 189 Invite yesterday, Can you please tell me how to withdraw my 190 application?


If it is same EOI, then it would be freezed for 60 days until you lodge visa. if it is a separate EOI, you can simply login to Skillselect and withdraw/suspend the same.


----------



## madeep90 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi i have applied 190 nsw on jan 2019

I have 70 point

20 education 
30 age
10 pte
5 professional year
5 naati
Total 70

Can you tell me if there is chance to get invitation at 70


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

madeep90 said:


> Hi i have applied 190 nsw on jan 2019
> 
> I have 70 point
> 
> ...


----------



## madeep90 (Aug 27, 2017)

Johnnytheman said:


> madeep90 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i have applied 190 nsw on jan 2019
> ...


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Would you please help. 
I have some inquiries. 1- to apply for NSW nomination, what Iam supposed to do. Is it just to submit EOI choosing NSW. 2- I am an accountant. How many points are needed to get the state nomination based on the last updates. 3- did anyone recently receive the nomination for the accountant code. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello Friends.

Need one help. I've applied for 190 NSW and VIC with 70+5 points last month. I couldn't find any details of latest invite for 190. May I know the possibility of getting the invite before May month as I'll be losing 5 points from Age category by May ?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Need one help. I've applied for 190 NSW and VIC with 70+5 points last month. I couldn't find any details of latest invite for 190. May I know the possibility of getting the invite before May month as I'll be losing 5 points from Age category by May ?


The occupation I applied is 261312 - Developer programmer.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Salem87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Would you please help.
> I have some inquiries. 1- to apply for NSW nomination, what Iam supposed to do. Is it just to submit EOI choosing NSW. 2- I am an accountant. How many points are needed to get the state nomination based on the last updates. 3- did anyone recently receive the nomination for the accountant code. Thanks in advance.


NSW has not issued invites for accountants for many years.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey. Has anyone received invitation from NSW today ? There was one round today.


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

Just received NSW 190 ITA ( This one says i got only 14 days to apply in a link given not 60 days).
261111
75+5 points
EOI date 01 Feb 2019


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Neeru said:


> Just received NSW 190 ITA ( This one says i got only 14 days to apply in a link given not 60 days).
> 261111
> 75+5 points
> EOI date 01 Feb 2019


Is it a pre-invite you received via email?


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Neeru said:


> Just received NSW 190 ITA ( This one says i got only 14 days to apply in a link given not 60 days).
> 261111
> 75+5 points
> EOI date 01 Feb 2019



Hey neeru
Congrats
What time did you receive email ?


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeh Bro, i received it 2 hours back. But how do you know there is round for NSW today?


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Is it a pre-invite you received via email?


What's preinvite? Sorry i am not aware about this.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Woke up this morning with a pre-invite mail from NSW.. Have 14days to respond. 

261112 75+5(SS). DOE FEB 11 2019


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Neeru said:


> Yeh Bro, i received it 2 hours back. But how do you know there is round for NSW today?


Someone updated his status on Myimmitracker


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

One of my friend also received 190 for 261312 with 75+5 and DOE 9 Feb 2019



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Kenochie said:


> Woke up this morning with a pre-invite mail from NSW.. Have 14days to respond.
> 
> 261112 75+5(SS). DOE FEB 11 2019


Can you pls share your points breakdown?


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Kenochie said:
> 
> 
> > Woke up this morning with a pre-invite mail from NSW.. Have 14days to respond.
> ...


Age:: 25
Language: 20
Work Experince: :15
Education: 15


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi neeru, can you please let me know your points break down, becoz even i have 80 points and my doe is nov 16th . So i am Little worried


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi people!

I got pre-invite this morning from NSW. You can check my signature for details.


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Hi neeru, can you please let me know your points break down, becoz even i have 80 points and my doe is nov 16th . So i am Little worried


Hey Anand,

sure , here it is

Age:: 25
Language: 20
Work Experince: :15
Education: 15
ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Sananda (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied for 189 with 70 and 190 with 75 points for software engineer 261313 with doe August 1st 2018
Can someone suggest when I can expect invitation?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone got the invitation for 261313 today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Anyone got the invitation for 261313 today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


261312 here. I got invitation this morning


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

aise said:


> 261312 here. I got invitation this morning




Congrats  you’re lucky and you’ve got 15 points for experience.

9 month passed... I’m still waiting with 70+5 points.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Good News*



vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> I got 189 Invite yesterday, Can you please tell me how to withdraw my 190 application?



*Congratulations for ITA*. No need to cancel 190 as its auto detectable to *skillselect* and its discarded by them. Once ITA received all other EOI discarded.
:brick:


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> *Congratulations for ITA*. No need to cancel 190 as its auto detectable to *skillselect* and its discarded by them. Once ITA received all other EOI discarded.
> :brick:


Unless ... I've started getting the idea that people might be submitting multiple EOIs?? 

I didn't even think that was OK...


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Congrats  you’re lucky and you’ve got 15 points for experience.
> 
> 9 month passed... I’m still waiting with 70+5 points..
> 
> ...



Thank you. 190 is really blackbox. I hope you ll get your invite soon mate.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guidance*



Anyad said:


> Unless ... I've started getting the idea that people might be submitting multiple EOIs??
> 
> I didn't even think that was OK...


Idea is fair as multiple EOI can be submitted its legal as more than one state in Australia and requirement changes everyday, every month and every year. So take your chances 
:cool2:


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Any idea when the next NSW 190 invitation round will happen ?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> Idea is fair as multiple EOI can be submitted its legal as more than one state in Australia and requirement changes everyday, every month and every year. So take your chances
> :cool2:


So how many EOIs should someone submit a day? Don't the EOIs make it harder for others to progress through the pipeline? Legal? What's legal doesn't always equal what's right... it's totally legal to let one rip during a eulogy.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

maverickz said:


> Any idea when the next NSW 190 invitation round will happen ?


It will be Next month between 13th March to 15th March. Very high chance on 14th March
Good luck. NSW invited only Accountant and ICT experienced people who have 8 years or more experience.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> It will be Next month between 13th March to 15th March. Very high chance on 14th March
> Good luck. NSW invited only Accountant and ICT experienced people who have 8 years or more experience.


How do you know that NSW invites people on 13th - 15th of months? Is it written somewhere?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

aise said:


> How do you know that NSW invites people on 13th - 15th of months? Is it written somewhere?


There are no specific dates, it has been a different date each month. Jan was 18th. So you don't know unless you get it yourself or someone reports here or on immitracker or other forums/groups.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Dudes, I'll submit nomination application for NSW.


Should I submit a commitment letter also? Did you submit it?


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

aise said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be Next month between 13th March to 15th March. Very high chance on 14th March
> ...


You can check on myimmitracker that they send invitation in third week of every month on Wednesday,Thursday or friday. Wednesday 17th oct, Thursday 15th Nov, Friday 18th January and Wednesday 13th Feb. So that mean Next should be Thursday 14th March


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Am about to submit nomination document as well and i noticed i need to upload a copy of my resume.. Is there a specific format for this?


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenochie said:


> Am about to submit nomination document as well and i noticed i need to upload a copy of my resume.. Is there a specific format for this?


There is not any specific format. You can submit simple resume which show your work history and educations.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

aise said:


> Dudes, I'll submit nomination application for NSW.
> 
> 
> Should I submit a commitment letter also? Did you submit it?


There will be a list of documents in your invite that are required to be submitted - documents to prove your claim on your EOI + resume. No additional documents need to be submitted. There is a "How to apply fact sheet" in NSW website. Please check the same.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

I turn 25 years old on 15th March and that will increase my points to 85. Occupation is accounting. Really hope and praying they invite on 15th instead of 14th 🙏🙏


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> I turn 25 years old on 15th March and that will increase my points to 85. Occupation is accounting. Really hope and praying they invite on 15th instead of 14th ðŸ™️Â�ðŸ™️Â�


You ll get 189 with 85 anyway


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyad said:


> So how many EOIs should someone submit a day? Don't the EOIs make it harder for others to progress through the pipeline? Legal? What's legal doesn't always equal what's right... it's totally legal to let one rip during a eulogy.


You took it other way. If you see your chances more than one state then submit else one EOI is better.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> > I turn 25 years old on 15th March and that will increase my points to 85. Occupation is accounting. Really hope and praying they invite on 15th instead of 14th ðŸ™️ÂÂ�ðŸ™️ÂÂ�
> ...



I’ll only have 85 points with 190 as I’m claiming 5 points for spouse work experience and her occupation is on the different list


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> > Moiz23 said:
> ...


Oh. What is your point breakdown? And how are you so sure about getting sc190?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> There will be a list of documents in your invite that are required to be submitted - documents to prove your claim on your EOI + resume. No additional documents need to be submitted. There is a "How to apply fact sheet" in NSW website. Please check the same.



My concern is.. There is no specific requirement for a commitment letter in VIC site also, but I hear a lot of people getting rejected due to lack of commitment information.

Did you guys submitted a commitment letter for NSW when lodging your nomination application?


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

I got the pre-invite from NSW today. I have also uploaded all the information as well. What is the turn over time from NSW? Any idea? How much time do they take to respond or send an invite through skill select?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got the pre-invite from NSW today. I have also uploaded all the information as well. What is the turn over time from NSW? Any idea? How much time do they take to respond or send an invite through skill select?


Did you submit commitment letter?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

Neeru said:


> Just received NSW 190 ITA ( This one says i got only 14 days to apply in a link given not 60 days).
> 261111
> 75+5 points
> EOI date 01 Feb 2019


Super ! Congrats Neeru. It's really positive feel when we hear 'NSW sent invite'.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

aise said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I got pre-invite this morning from NSW. You can check my signature for details.


Congrats ! It's really a positive feel when we hear 'NSW sent invite'. Even I'm waiting for NSW with 70+5 points for 261312 category. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

aise said:


> My concern is.. There is no specific requirement for a commitment letter in VIC site also, but I hear a lot of people getting rejected due to lack of commitment information.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys submitted a commitment letter for NSW when lodging your nomination application?


Am not sure about VIC, but for NSW no separate letter. However at the end of the application section you will be asked for a consent

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Neeru said:


> Just received NSW 190 ITA ( This one says i got only 14 days to apply in a link given not 60 days).
> 261111
> 75+5 points
> EOI date 01 Feb 2019




Congrats Neeru..
Today received NSE 190 ITA.
221112
80+5 points
EOI updated 06.12.2018

Can you please help me with details and documents needed to fill application form?. we can use the link limited numbers of times.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

dear all,

Today I received invitation from NSW 190 to apply for online application form. 
Can you please help me with details and documents to keep handy while filing the form as the link can be used limited no of times.

appreciate help.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got the pre-invite from NSW today. I have also uploaded all the information as well. What is the turn over time from NSW? Any idea? How much time do they take to respond or send an invite through skill select?




hey hi,
Congrats !!!

Can you please help me with details and documents to keep handy while filing the form.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> I got the pre-invite from NSW today. I have also uploaded all the information as well. What is the turn over time from NSW? Any idea? How much time do they take to respond or send an invite through skill select?


what is your points breakdown pls?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

faco said:


> I finally received NSW nomination today, it took 17 days after documents submission.
> 
> 261313, 70+5


Hi faco

Can u help with details n documents needed to fill online nomination application form for 190 NSW. 

I got pre invite today n has 14 day to apply the link for application.

Please guide me.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> faco said:
> 
> 
> > I finally received NSW nomination today, it took 17 days after documents submission.
> ...


What time did you receive email from them ?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi faco
> 
> Can u help with details n documents needed to fill online nomination application form for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Don't worry that much. You'll submit almost the same documents as when you assess your skills. Click the link at your mail and have a look at the required documents. Don't close or refresh the page, it will remain open.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> What time did you receive email from them ?


13.02.2019 Morning 7.40am 

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

aise said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry that much. You'll submit almost the same documents as when you assess your skills. Click the link at your mail and have a look at the required documents. Don't close or refresh the page, it will remain open.


Thanks mate

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

aise said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry that much. You'll submit almost the same documents as when you assess your skills. Click the link at your mail and have a look at the required documents. Don't close or refresh the page, it will remain open.


Require any commitment letter or financial stability letter while filling application?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Require any commitment letter or financial stability letter while filling application?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


I just submitted my nomination application. I haven't add any commitment letter or financial stability letter.

Maybe people who are more experienced can answer better. Anyone?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Require any commitment letter or financial stability letter while filling application?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


You do not require any such commitment letter or financial proof. Below is link for require docs list as per nsw.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## ttvvtr (Nov 9, 2018)

Sananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 70 and 190 with 75 points for software engineer 261313 with doe August 1st 2018
> Can someone suggest when I can expect invitation?


What's your points breakdown?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, I have just received a Pre-Invite from NSW, please guide me how to proceed with this invite? 

P.s I received an email from NSW but there is no invite on my skill select account.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I have just received a Pre-Invite from NSW, please guide me how to proceed with this invite?
> 
> P.s I received an email from NSW but there is no invite on my skill select account.


You have to submit the documents they mentioned ASAP. Skillselect will not be updated at this stage. Last round, I have seen people who submitted documents early got the invite soon.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

faco said:


> You have to submit the documents they mentioned ASAP. Skillselect will not be updated at this stage. Last round, I have seen people who submitted documents early got the invite soon.




What are the documents required? Submiting the pre invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

Not sure why people are concerned about commitment letter or financial stability matter after receiving pre-invite. I checked the official link sent in pre-invite e-mail and it's not mentioned anywhere. user 'aise' asking about these two things got to know about this from which source? otherwise it confuses . just my thought .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi faco
> 
> Can u help with details n documents needed to fill online nomination application form for 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Congratulations KETANKATE94. Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got the pre-invite from NSW today. I have also uploaded all the information as well. What is the turn over time from NSW? Any idea? How much time do they take to respond or send an invite through skill select?


Congratulations Agressive_OZ. Good Luck! 

You will receive an email in your inbox when you receive the Invitation to Apply from NSW. Following this email, there will be a second email from Skillselect. Once you login to your EOI in Skillselect, you will have the "Apply Visa" button enabled. Also, on the top right, you can see the Status of your EOI changed to INVITED.

Regarding the turn overtime time to receive the NSW Invitation to Apply, it can take anything from 1 day to 12 weeks of time.

Good Luck!


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Neeru said:


> Not sure why people are concerned about commitment letter or financial stability matter after receiving pre-invite. I checked the official link sent in pre-invite e-mail and it's not mentioned anywhere. user 'aise' asking about these two things got to know about this from which source? otherwise it confuses . just my thought .


Just want to confirm because other states are asking for the same. Was not sure about NSW. 

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I have just received a Pre-Invite from NSW, please guide me how to proceed with this invite?
> 
> P.s I received an email from NSW but there is no invite on my skill select account.


Congrats...mahnoor101

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

himsrj said:


> You do not require any such commitment letter or financial proof. Below is link for require docs list as per nsw.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


Thanks u so much himsrj. Appreciate alot..

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## lookingforopensky (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Can anybody suggest when I can expect to receive pre-invite for 190 NSW ?. 

My points breakdown :- 
ANZSCO : 261313
190 PR total 75 Points :- Age 25 + Qlf 15 + Exp 15 + Eng 10 + Partner 5 + SS 5 (EOI updated on 6 Feb 2019)

Regards,


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

lookingforopensky said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anybody suggest when I can expect to receive pre-invite for 190 NSW ?.
> 
> ...


Although invite for 190 cannot be predicted, however, I believe you will get an invite around 8-9 months when the merit for 189 will drop to 70 points. It is just my opinion based on observation not facts.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Any chances for 261313 to receive the invitation from NSW before July 2019 for 70+5 points (Work Experience : 5/ Language: 20) ?

DOE: June 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any chances for 261313 to receive the invitation from NSW before July 2019 for 70+5 points (Work Experience : 5/ Language: 20) ?
> 
> ...


The situation is extremely frustrating and disappointing bro.

I hope they send more invites in the coming months. Dec to Feb rounds are so bad when compared to last year. 

Last year data shows, NSW has invited 3780 for 190 visa. Now the total count stands at only 1300 (official figures - till NOV) and its FEB already !!! (In my opinion, max of 1700 would have gone till feb round).

I really hope NSW sends increased numbers in the coming months.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

*resume*

Hello friends,

I am preparing my documents to submit for my NSW nomination.
I have a question about Resume.

Should I list my entire employment history (such as retail shop, fast food restaurants) or only those related to my occupation?

Thank you guys!


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

Has anyone who applied for NSW nomination on or after 25/1 got ITA? I'm still waiting 
Occupation: Accountant


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

ilovekoala said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am preparing my documents to submit for my NSW nomination.
> I have a question about Resume.
> ...


Not sure, but I list all on my Resume


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, is NSW still sending invites or they are done for this month?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Guys, is NSW still sending invites or they are done for this month?


No one can predict or estimate this except NSW officials.


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

Lanny286 said:


> Has anyone who applied for NSW nomination on or after 25/1 got ITA? I'm still waiting
> Occupation: Accountant


Even I am waiting for NSW nomination . Applied on 30th January . Code - 261312


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> The situation is extremely frustrating and disappointing bro.
> 
> I hope they send more invites in the coming months. Dec to Feb rounds are so bad when compared to last year.
> 
> ...




Yeah bro.. hopefully coming months will bring some good news...

Based on Immitracker, Last year during Feb/March NSW sent many invites to 70+5 pointers with Language 20. They didn’t care much about the experience points. But this year experience points 10 and above required to secure the invitation in the current trend.

Not sure whether this trend will change or not in coming months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi expats, any *good news* for *263311* @ NSW


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

is it 190 or 489


----------



## manu2788 (Aug 8, 2017)

LuckyRavi said:


> I have 70 plus 5 points. Got NSW 261313 preinvite on 18th Jan 2019. Submitted today.


was it 190 or 489 NSW


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

do you know how long does the nomination usually get approved after paying the state sponsorship fees?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

manu2788 said:


> is it 190 or 489



Sir, for both 190 and 489 as i didnt see any ITA since last year till date.... only 189 got ITA :clock:


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

chongchien said:


> do you know how long does the nomination usually get approved after paying the state sponsorship fees?


It took me 17 days and some people got it in 5 days also


----------



## saurabharya (Dec 6, 2017)

jpss said:


> Hi Aashi,
> 
> Sadly, you can claim points for only *VISA 190* but not for 189 as 261312 is in MLTSSL while 262113 is in STSOL.
> 
> ...


Hi jpss

My job code is ICT Business Analyst (261111) and my wife's job code is Marketing Specialist (225113). Can I claim partner points for NSW 190 visa?

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Hisham.H said:


> The topic of partner points is very confusing, and I still find new official statements that could be interpreted in different ways. I actually talked to two MARA agents and they both confirmed that I can only claim points for my wife's skills only for the 190 visa. Her occupation code is (249311) and it is on the STSOL list.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, I believe the online system should have the last word. I used her information in both cases and I was automatically awarded 5 points for the 190 EOI only.


Same with me. Various agents told me varying answers but am going with logic and claiming for 190

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

saurabharya said:


> Hi jpss
> 
> My job code is ICT Business Analyst (261111) and my wife's job code is Marketing Specialist (225113). Can I claim partner points for NSW 190 visa?
> 
> ...


Hi Saurabh,

Indeed, you can claim partner points as you are going to be the *primary applicant*.

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> It will be Next month between 13th March to 15th March. Very high chance on 14th March
> Good luck. NSW invited only Accountant and ICT experienced people who have 8 years or more experience.


This 8 year experience is total experience or the one acs considers relevant ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharya (Dec 6, 2017)

jpss said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> 
> Indeed, you can claim partner points as you are going to be the *primary applicant*.
> 
> Cheers


Hi

My consultant I cannot claim 5 points as my occupation falls under MLTSSL and my wife's occupation falls under STSOL. Her occupation needs to fall under MLTSSL to claim partner points for 189 and 190 visa.

So the confusion still stands for me


----------



## jpss (Mar 9, 2013)

saurabharya said:


> Hi
> 
> My consultant I cannot claim 5 points as my occupation falls under MLTSSL and my wife's occupation falls under STSOL. Her occupation needs to fall under MLTSSL to claim partner points for 189 and 190 visa.
> 
> So the confusion still stands for me


You can claim partner points only for VISA 190 as I mentioned earlier in my reply to 'Aashi'.


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Have any one faced issues with the payment of the AUD 300 for the application fees.

Thanks.


----------



## Ankitjagtap (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Guys
I have applied for 189 and 190 visa. What are my chances for 190 visa with 70 points including ss(65+5=70).I'm mechanical engineer ans anzsco 233512.
Did any mechanical engineering get 190 visa with 70 points.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

faco said:


> It took me 17 days and some people got it in 5 days also


Which documents did you upload? 

Does the CV matter when we apply after pre-invite?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*NSW invite.*

Dear Friends, 

I'm new to this Forum, and was going through the available threads to understand the details of current application statuses and progress. 

Can anyone please suggest the possibility to receive pre-invite for 190 NSW (261312 ) as I'll be loosing 5 points by May'19 from Age section ?

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
190 Last updated : Jan 2019. 
190 with 75 Points : Age 30 + Qlf 15 + Exp 10 + Eng 10 + Partner 5 + SS 5

Thank You !


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Prabhul said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm new to this Forum, and was going through the available threads to understand the details of current application statuses and progress.
> 
> ...


Hi,
As the trend suggests , NSW currently inviting with superior English and 10+ points for exp. you have the exp. before you loose points for age, you could try and improve English points. With that you could have 75 for 189 and stand a good chance to get an invite. Once you increase your English score with say PTE-A 79+ in all four skills, you should have a good enough score to get an invite.

Good luck.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Which documents did you upload?
> 
> Does the CV matter when we apply after pre-invite?


I uploaded passport, degree certificate, experience letters, ACS assessment letter, PTE score report and CV.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

Oneil said:


> Hi,
> As the trend suggests , NSW currently inviting with superior English and 10+ points for exp. you have the exp. before you loose points for age, you could try and improve English points. With that you could have 75 for 189 and stand a good chance to get an invite. Once you increase your English score with say PTE-A 79+ in all four skills, you should have a good enough score to get an invite.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank You.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

*experience*

Hi
while filling 190 application from immiaccount, for work experience, should i fill it for each designation separately or is it sufficient to mention current designation


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

I have filed my EOI for Internal Auditor Category 189 (80 points) and NSW 190 (80+5 points) on 6th February, 2019. While im not hopeful of 189 anytime soon, i am hoping for a state invite from NSW. Any idea on how long my wait could be?

Any other internal auditors expecting NSW invites?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, How long will it take for NSW to approve my pre-invitation? I received a pre-invite on 13th Feb, I paid the fee and submitted the documents on 18th Feb. I am looking forward to your response.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, How long will it take for NSW to approve my pre-invitation? I received a pre-invite on 13th Feb, I paid the fee and submitted the documents on 18th Feb. I am looking forward to your response.


ITA invitation depends on requirement of state. I submitted EOI in September 2017 and still waiting..:clock:


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> ITA invitation depends on requirement of state. I submitted EOI in September 2017 and still waiting..:clock:


Actually, I received a pre-invitation from NSW already and now I am waiting for my approval. That's what I was asking how much time needed till approval. If some has experieced the same process.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Actually, I received a pre-invitation from NSW already and now I am waiting for my approval. That's what I was asking how much time needed till approval. If some has experieced the same process.


Your case is good and soon with in week or 2 week can get call.layball:


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Actually, I received a pre-invitation from NSW already and now I am waiting for my approval. That's what I was asking how much time needed till approval. If some has experieced the same process.


Mine got approved within 3 days. There are people whose preINV got approved in 5 hours. I hope yours will be approved soon. Good luck mate


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

It has been closed to 20 days and still have not received NSW approval. I have submitted the application on 30th January for 261312. People are receiving in 5-10 days. Does it mean some issue with the application and it will be rejected?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> It has been closed to 20 days and still have not received NSW approval. I have submitted the application on 30th January for 261312. People are receiving in 5-10 days. Does it mean some issue with the application and it will be rejected?


I submitted my NSW nomination application on 13 Feb and still no news. I submitted only employment letters for employment verification. I guess I should have submitted my pay slips, bank statements etc.. Hope it won't be an issue.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

arunkumar4478 said:


> It has been closed to 20 days and still have not received NSW approval. I have submitted the application on 30th January for 261312. People are receiving in 5-10 days. Does it mean some issue with the application and it will be rejected?




Relax ... last year it took them 35 days to approve mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Relax ... last year it took them 35 days to approve mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we have to submit all the salary slips or just the few from start and end of the year?
Or else is it OK to just submit few IT returns 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't worry people, you will get the approval soon.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Don't worry people, you will get the approval soon.


I hope they will approve mine in a day or two.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

aise said:


> I submitted my NSW nomination application on 13 Feb and still no news. I submitted only employment letters for employment verification. I guess I should have submitted my pay slips, bank statements etc.. Hope it won't be an issue.


Don't worry if they want additional documents. The CO will ask for it.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Mine got approved within 3 days. There are people whose preINV got approved in 5 hours. I hope yours will be approved soon. Good luck mate


Can you please share your occupation and points? Thank You.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*Some Queries*

Hi experts, 

I'm waiting for NSW pre invite. Wanted to confirm if once the invite comes

1. I have 14 days to submit all documents 
2. Do I need to submit my documents or my wife and kids as well during this time
3. What are the documents that need to be submitted

Wanted to also know when the visa fees of close to 6 lakhs need to be paid for me and my family. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




6 lakhs Really ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Submitted


----------



## arpithakm (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi ,

I have submitted a single EOI selecting both 189 and 190(NSW) options on 2nd feb 2019. My total points is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I received a invite under 190 on 13th Feb 2019 . I did not want to accept this invite (190) as i prefer applying for 189 visa . Now that i have a single EOI for both 189 and 190 , does it mean that i wont get a invite under 189 in coming months invitation round ass i am not applying for 190 invite that i received . Kindly explain if i need to file a different EOI now . Many people have shared various experiences regarding this which has left me genuinely confused. it is mentioned in the mail i received that "This invitation is for NSW nomination only and that this invite will expire in 14 days". request any one to please clear this doubt for me


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

What u recieved from nsw was a pre invite which u need to respond in 14 days. If u dont apply till 14 days it will become void/null. Ur eoi will remain same.. even though if u apply for it and by the time u get invite from DHA , ur status of eoi remains submitted.
Rest seniors can tell more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

i too got my invite on 13 feb and no approval yet...


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for Internal Auditor Category 189 (80 points) and NSW 190 (80+5 points) on 6th February, 2019. While im not hopeful of 189 anytime soon, i am hoping for a state invite from NSW. Any idea on how long my wait could be?
> 
> Any other internal auditors expecting NSW invites?


Hello,

I'm also an Internal Auditor waiting for NSW nomination. My EOI date of effect is 24 Jan 2019 and I have applied for visa 189 (75 points) and visa 190 (75+5 points). From all the trends out there, I believe that nomination could come in a minimum of 4 months :fingerscrossed:

Have you already added your case on immitracker? If not, you could do so in the following link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

arunkumar4478 said:


> It has been closed to 20 days and still have not received NSW approval. I have submitted the application on 30th January for 261312. People are receiving in 5-10 days. Does it mean some issue with the application and it will be rejected?




Hi Arun,

I have 70+5 with English 20 and exp 10 pmts.In how many days I can expect invitation from NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Just take a look at the invitation trend in the last year in February. What happened to NSW this year!? There used to be lot of invitation issued by NSW in the recent years.


----------



## klimbo (Feb 24, 2019)

My all out focuses is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190. I got a welcome under 190 on thirteenth Feb 2019 . I would not like to acknowledge this welcome (190) as I lean toward applying for 189 visa . Since I have a solitary EOI for both 189 and 190 , does it imply that I wont get a welcome under 189 in coming months welcome round ass I am not holding a candle to the current situation for 190 welcome that I got . Mercifully disclose on the off chance that I have to record an alternate EOI now


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*Pre-Invite*

Hello Friends,

Can anyone clear my doubts on these points ?


When an applicant receives pre-invite for NSW, does his/her EOI application status change from ''SUBMITTED' ? or remains the same until State approves it ?

If it is only the email communication, Can any one tell how the email subject is going to be as there will be many mail emails in inbox on daily basis ?

Thanks,
PD (261312 - NSW - 75 Pts.)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can anyone clear my doubts on these points ?
> 
> ...


Hi Prabhul,

1. When you receive 190 NSW pre-invite, the EOI status remains the same as Submitted.

2. When you receive 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA), the EOI status changes to "INVITED".

2a. This is when you get to see the button "APPLY VISA" under Action {heading} - If you click on Apply Visa, it will redirect you to ImmiAccount page. You can create a new login or continue with existing login (if you have it already).

2b. If you click on the Correspondence Tab, you will see the Title as "Invitation received to apply for a visa" and date of receiving the ITA.

3. When you have paid the Visa Fees in ImmiAccount, the EOI status changes to "LODGED".

4. Email Subject lines :-

4a. For 190 NSW pre-invite: "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Full Name - EOI number"

4b. For 190 NSW ITA (Invitation to Apply): "NSW Skilled Nomination migration (190) - Application Approved - Full Name - EOI number"

Good Luck Prabhul!


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Guys - I got a pre-invite on 13th Feb and responded to it on the same day. I have 75 +5 points for 26313. The worrying part is I will lose points for age on 26th Feb. Can somebody advise what should I do?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Prabhul,
> 
> 1. When you receive 190 NSW pre-invite, the EOI status remains the same as Submitted.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Shekhar for the detailed explanation.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

seengaurav said:


> Hi Guys - I got a pre-invite on 13th Feb and responded to it on the same day. I have 75 +5 points for 26313. The worrying part is I will lose points for age on 26th Feb. Can somebody advise what should I do?


I thing you can request for a quicker approval if your points changes


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

I had already written to them and they replied that since I would meet the basic criteria for points even after losing points they won't expedite.. but I doubt that my application would go in a longer queue due to points lost..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> I had already written to them and they replied that since I would meet the basic criteria for points even after losing points they won't expedite.. but I doubt that my application would go in a longer queue due to points lost..


Contact for NSW:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

See Point No: 7 - 3rd Paragraph: If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at [email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Anyone with the NSW pre-invite got their application approved by NSW today and received an invite?


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Anyone with the NSW pre-invite got their application approved by NSW today and received an invite?


 just got my pre-invite on the 13th FEB approved with ITA on skill select


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Kenochie said:


> just got my pre-invite on the 13th FEB approved with ITA on skill select


Congratulations. Please share your occupation and points? Did you lodged your case and paid the NSW pre-invite fee on the 13th?


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Kenochie said:
> 
> 
> > just got my pre-invite on the 13th FEB approved with ITA on skill select
> ...


 Got pre-invite on the 13th FEB and lodged/paid on the same day.
Education : 15
Work Experience : 15
Language: 20
Age: 25
Anzsco: 261112 (system analyst)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Got pre-invite on the 13th FEB and lodged/paid on the same day.
> Education : 15
> Work Experience : 15
> Language: 20
> ...


Congratulations Kenochie  Wish you a speedy Invitation to Apply and Good Luck!


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations Kenochie  Wish you a speedy Invitation to Apply and Good Luck!


Congrats Kenochie. 

anyone else who got their nomination approved today for state nomination received on Feb 13?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

chongchien said:


> Congrats Kenochie.
> 
> anyone else who got their nomination approved today for state nomination received on Feb 13?


This is as per ImmiTracker data (Expression of Interest - SC190) :

3 people who got 190 NSW pre-invite on 13th February 2019 have updated their Approval dates.

1. 
190 NSW Pre-invite : 13th February 2019
190 NSW ITA : 14th February 2019

2. 
190 NSW Pre-invite : 13th February 2019
190 NSW ITA : 25th February 2019

There's another person who hasn't changed the Status to "Approved-NSW" but has updated the Approval date.

190 NSW Pre-invite : 13th February 2019
190 NSW ITA : 15th February 2019

Hope you guys receive your ITAs soon. Good Luck to you all!


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have submitted NSW application on 30th January, still didn't received approval. Not sure if the delay is due to the occupation (261312) or some rejection in background.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

arunkumar4478 said:


> I have submitted NSW application on 30th January, still didn't received approval. Not sure if the delay is due to the occupation (261312) or some rejection in background.




What are ur points in Eng and experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

PTE points - 20
Experience points - 10
Points for NSW - 70+5


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

arunkumar4478 said:


> PTE points - 20
> Experience points - 10
> Points for NSW - 70+5



Hi this is Karunakar. I have applied for NSW with 70 points+ SS 5 points.I too have 20 points in EnG and 10 in Exp for 261313. Do you know anybody who got invitation with same points recently and how many days it is taking.My number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator

*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

arunkumar4478 said:


> I have submitted NSW application on 30th January, still didn't received approval. Not sure if the delay is due to the occupation (261312) or some rejection in background.


Hi Arun,

As per ImmiTracker data, person with (70+5) 261312 who got 190 NSW pre-invite on 13th Feb'19 received 190 NSW ITA on 25th Feb'19. Hope yours is around the corner to receive the 190 NSW ITA. Good Luck and wish you a speedy Invitation to Apply.


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> As per ImmiTracker data, person with (70+5) 261312 who got 190 NSW pre-invite on 13th Feb'19 received 190 NSW ITA on 25th Feb'19. Hope yours is around the corner to receive the 190 NSW ITA. Good Luck and wish you a speedy Invitation to Apply.


Thanks for the information. Hope there is no rejection and I received the invite.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> As per ImmiTracker data, person with (70+5) 261312 who got 190 NSW pre-invite on 13th Feb'19 received 190 NSW ITA on 25th Feb'19. Hope yours is around the corner to receive the 190 NSW ITA. Good Luck and wish you a speedy Invitation to Apply.




I got approval today, submited on 14/02
261313, 80 points in 190.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> I got approval today, submited on 14/02
> 261313, 80 points in 190.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Did anyone submit the application for NSW pre-invite on 18th Feb?


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

abhi.kunal said:


> I got approval today, submited on 14/02
> 261313, 80 points in 190.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Congrats


I just got my nomination approved a minute ago! occupation code: 221111. points: 80 (excl SS) . Hang in there guys, its coming!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

chongchien said:


> I just got my nomination approved a minute ago! occupation code: 221111. points: 80 (excl SS) . Hang in there guys, its coming!


Congrats. Did you submitted your application on the 13th?


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Congrats. Did you submitted your application on the 13th?


yes i did


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

chongchien said:


> I just got my nomination approved a minute ago! occupation code: 221111. points: 80 (excl SS) . Hang in there guys, its coming!


Congratz!


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

aise said:


> chongchien said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my nomination approved a minute ago! occupation code: 221111. points: 80 (excl SS) . Hang in there guys, its coming!
> ...


I too received ITA today.. 261313.. 75+5.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Applied for NSW 190
:fingerscrossed:
Waiting for pre invite.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

chongchien said:


> I just got my nomination approved a minute ago! occupation code: 221111. points: 80 (excl SS) . Hang in there guys, its coming!


Hi chongchien 

Many congratulations...
When did u received pre invite and on which date u submit application?

I received on 13th Feb and submitted application on 16th. Still waiting. Code 221112 management accountant.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi chongchien
> 
> Many congratulations...
> When did u received pre invite and on which date u submit application?
> ...


I think you'll get it in 2 to 3 days time. Or the next week definately.


----------



## neel589 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have applid 190 Nsw for 261112 on 20feb19 with 70 points. What is the possibilities to get an invitation??

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Experience: 10
English: 10
SS: 5
Eoi nsw 190: 70 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

neel589 said:


> I have applid 190 Nsw for 261112 on 20feb19 with 70 points. What is the possibilities to get an invitation??
> 
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Bump up your english and you might stand a chance.

NSW is only inviting english 20 points.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

neel589 said:


> I have applid 190 Nsw for 261112 on 20feb19 with 70 points. What is the possibilities to get an invitation??
> 
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


Hi Neel,

There are people still waiting and waiting with 70 + 5 since April 2018 for 261112 Systems Analyst and they haven't been invited by NSW or VIC or even 189. 
I would suggest you to improve your PTE score, achieve 20 points in PTE. You scores will automatically reach 80. And with 80 points, you will have more robust and sturdy chances of getting the invitation.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Neel,
> 
> There are people still waiting and waiting with 70 + 5 since April 2018 for 261112 Systems Analyst and they haven't been invited by NSW or VIC or even 189.
> I would suggest you to improve your PTE score, achieve 20 points in PTE. You scores will automatically reach 80. And with 80 points, you will have more robust and sturdy chances of getting the invitation.


Yes I am one of them

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Yes I am one of them
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Congratulations for the 489 QLD pre-invite. Atleast you have something in place than waiting for 190 NSW / VIC since April 2018 with 70+5 points.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Congratulations for the 489 QLD pre-invite. Atleast you have something in place than waiting for 190 NSW / VIC since April 2018 with 70+5 points.


Thanks Sekhar. Yes, I already paid the visa fee and submitted all documents including medicals for 489 QLD. So, there is no going back and awaiting grant asap. And I feel that it is highly unlikely that I will get an invite either from NSW or VIC. 189 is out of question for me anyway 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Thanks Sekhar. Yes, I already paid the visa fee and submitted all documents including medicals for 489 QLD. So, there is no going back and awaiting grant asap. And I feel that it is highly unlikely that I will get an invite either from NSW or VIC. 189 is out of question for me anyway
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


By the way, I withdrew my 189, NSW and VIC EOIs a week ago 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Thanks Sekhar. Yes, I already paid the visa fee and submitted all documents including medicals for 489 QLD. So, there is no going back and awaiting grant asap. And I feel that it is highly unlikely that I will get an invite either from NSW or VIC. 189 is out of question for me anyway
> 
> 261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


Good to know you have lodged your case for 489 QLD. Wish you a speedy Grant. Good Luck!


----------



## neel589 (Jan 17, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Neel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your reply. I am improving my english score and hope it will be cleared within 2 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> I think you'll get it in 2 to 3 days time. Or the next week definately.


Hi majboor,

Thanks for ur prediction. Received ITA today to lodge within 60 days.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi majboor,
> 
> Thanks for ur prediction. Received ITA today to lodge within 60 days.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Congratulation


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi majboor,
> 
> Thanks for ur prediction. Received ITA today to lodge within 60 days.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Congratulations KETANKATE94


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am looking for below information since some time but I am not getting any replies from the forum.

Did any recently receive NSW invite for 261313 with 70+5 points having 20 in English and 10 in Experience.If yes, how many days it took for pre-invite?

I am specifically looking for invites with 20 points in English and 10 points in Experience for 261313.

Please let me know.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NannuJose (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello. I am a 75 pointer(70+5ss) for 261111 category. I would like to know if it is mandatory to have 20 points for language inorder to get an invite to NSW. If not, could someone please lemme know when can I expect an invite. 
Below are my details:
Age:30
Language:10
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Spouse:5
State: 5
Total : 75 points
EOI submitted on :23/10/2018.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for below information since some time but I am not getting any replies from the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Karunakar

NSW last invited 261313 in somewhere feb 2018, after that it has been only inviting 261312 i.e. develpers. Looks like they do not have any requirements for software engineers. So no one would be able to tell you about how much time u would need to wait. It is very unpredictable. Am also waiting at the same point as urs.
We can only hope that they would soon start inviting SEs(261313) too.


ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

akhaliac said:


> Hi Karunakar
> 
> NSW last invited 261313 in somewhere feb 2018, after that it has been only inviting 261312 i.e. develpers. Looks like they do not have any requirements for software engineers. So no one would be able to tell you about how much time u would need to wait. It is very unpredictable. Am also waiting at the same point as urs.
> We can only hope that they would soon start inviting SEs(261313) too.
> ...




Thanks.What is your English and experience points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Thanks.What is your English and experience points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eng-20
Exp-10

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

akhaliac said:


> Eng-20
> Exp-10
> 
> ANZ- 261313
> ...




That’s disappointing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Just a speculation about NSW invites..

As you know, we upload our resume's for skill assessment. And EOI's have the skill assessment ID. So do guys think that NSW look at our resumes while deciding about invites?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Please confirm if anybody received NSW invite in January and February 2019 for 261313 with 70+5 points.

Please check with your friends and other groups.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartikB (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Can someone please give me an idea of how long it would take me to receive an invitation letter? Please see the details below :

EOI date - 04-02-2019
ANZSCO Code – 233411 (Electronics Engineering) 
Age – 30
Education – 15
Masters in Australia – 5
PTE – 20 (90 each)
SS – 5
I applied for 189 with 70 and NSW state sponsorship 190 with 75 points.

Thanks,
kartik


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kartikB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please give me an idea of how long it would take me to receive an invitation letter? Please see the details below :
> 
> ...


No one can predict 190, trends always change.

For 189, likely have to wait till next FY (july) when invites reset.


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for below information since some time but I am not getting any replies from the forum.
> 
> ...





regattekreddy said:


> Please confirm if anybody received NSW invite in January and February 2019 for 261313 with 70+5 points.
> 
> Please check with your friends and other groups.
> 
> ...



My friend received invite in January with same points. He applied in september


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Please confirm if anybody received NSW invite in January and February 2019 for 261313 with 70+5 points.
> 
> Please check with your friends and other groups.
> 
> ...


Hi Karunakar,

1. No one can predict invites.
2. As per ImmiTracker data, if you put a filter for 'ANZSCO' as 261313 and 'Points w/o SS' as 70, the number is 5. You can see the Date of Effect for their EOIs also.
Link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi Karunakar,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am not asking to predict, I am only looking for people who got invite for 261313 in January and February and when did they launch EOI and with how many points.

I am looking for real data and not predictions.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nibinpsan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have applied for 190 NSW, victoria with 75 points (70 (189)+5)) since Feb 2018. No invite yet.

Looks grim.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nibinpsan said:


> I have applied for 190 NSW, victoria with 75 points (70 (189)+5)) since Feb 2018. No invite yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks grim.




What are your English and experience points and AnZSco code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

March is here..when can we expect NSW invitations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> March is here..when can we expect NSW invitations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually a week or two after the 189 rounds (11th March) but there have been times where they don't send out any invites for the month.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

11 days have already passed but I didn't get any response from NSW. People who submitted their application on the same day I did, just received a full ITA. I am getting curious how long will it take.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> 11 days have already passed but I didn't get any response from NSW. People who submitted their application on the same day I did, just received a full ITA. I am getting curious how long will it take.


I guess you' ll get your ITA on Monday or Tuesday. Both pre-invites and ITA's are usually being sent on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

aise said:


> I guess you' ll get your ITA on Monday or Tuesday. Both pre-invites and ITA's are usually being sent on Monday or Tuesday


I hope you're right. This wait really kills


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

Even in my case, 30 days passed still didn't received ITA for code 261312. As per immitracker, people who submitted their application on 13th February with same code got the ITA .


----------



## nibinpsan (Dec 17, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> What are your English and experience points and AnZSco code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Total score 70 + 5 (SS)

261311 Analyst Programmer
IELTS 8
Experience 10+ Years


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

(null)
How many points u got for Experience?not Experience but points for experience matter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

regattekreddy said:


> (null)
> How many points u got for Experience?not Experience but points for experience matter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What is you work experience date relevant to occupation in ACS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nibinpsan (Dec 17, 2017)

ACS experience is 8 Years 6 months (as of ACS letter date 02/21/2018)


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

nibinpsan said:


> ACS experience is 8 Years 6 months (as of ACS letter date 02/21/2018)




Ur experience is considered from 2011 in ACS after deducting 6 years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nibinpsan (Dec 17, 2017)

Actually, the 8 years 6 months is after the deduction of 4 years by ACS.


My ACS experience is from Aug 2009 to Feb 2018. They took 4 years from my experience.

I have been working since Aug 2005.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

regattekreddy said:


> March is here..when can we expect NSW invitations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be on 14th March or 15th March


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*NSW multiple application.*

Friends,

It's a kind request !

I think we can create more than one EOI applications for 190/189 category, and once an applicant receive invite, his/her OTHER application doesn't get closed or suspended automatically; but remains in submitted stage. 

If my understanding is correct, requesting to the people who have already received invite and progressing with their visa-lodging to CANCEL their other ACTIVE 189/190 applications; hence we guys get more chances in upcoming invites.

Thank You !

PD
NSW - 75. 
189 - 70


----------



## saravanakumar1989 (Jan 18, 2018)

Prabhul said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you're right. One EOI actions doesn't affect other one. 

ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
EOI 489 SA: 18/07/18 
Invite: 18/10/18
489 Lodged: 29/10/18
CO contact: 14/12/18 (PCC & Medical)
Replied to CO: 07/01/19
Visa Grant: 22/01/19


----------



## smhsimple (Jul 16, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Bump up your english and you might stand a chance.
> 
> NSW is only inviting english 20 points.


How are you so sure that NSW is only inviting 20 points English?


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Submitted EOI for SC190 Mechanical Engineer (233512) in NSW on 9/2/2019....with (70+5)=75...What is the chance?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Yes you're right. One EOI actions doesn't affect other one.
> 
> ANZSCO: 351411 Age: 30 Edu: 10 Exp: 05 Eng: 10
> EOI 489 SA: 18/07/18
> ...


Then guys who has already received invite, please help US (invite waiting) as I mentioned above !!!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is there any reason why an application approval by NSW is delayed?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any reason why an application approval by NSW is delayed?


I hope this link will help you answer your questions:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> I hope this link will help you answer your questions:
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied


Thank you for your reply SG. I was asking this because most of the people who submitted the application for NSW on the same date I did receive their Invites already.


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank you for your reply SG. I was asking this because most of the people who submitted the application for NSW on the same date I did receive their Invites already.


I submitted the NSW application on 30th January. Still no approval yet


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> I submitted the NSW application on 30th January. Still no approval yet


You'll most probably get it this week or definitely the next week.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> I submitted the NSW application on 30th January. Still no approval yet


Can you share your occupation and points?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

You will get your approval this week. Some people get it in 5 hours (exceptional cases) whereas for certain cases it takes 5 to 6 days. Mine was approved in 2 days. Don't worry, you will get it soon


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank you for your reply SG. I was asking this because most of the people who submitted the application for NSW on the same date I did receive their Invites already.


I see your urgency in receiving the Invitation to Apply from NSW. Everyone's case is different. We have seen in the past that some have received the ITA very soon and for some it took some days more. In the meantime, I would suggest you to start collecting the documents which are required to be uploaded to ImmiAccount. 

Good Luck!


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

I updated my NSW 190 application to 75 points yesterday (ANSZCO 26313 Software Engineer). My current visa is expiring in July 2019. Is there any change I'll get a pre-invite this month or the next month ?


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

maverickz said:


> I updated my NSW 190 application to 75 points yesterday (ANSZCO 26313 Software Engineer). My current visa is expiring in July 2019. Is there any change I'll get a pre-invite this month or the next month ?




75 without 5 points from state or including?

What are your English and experience points?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Anybody who got pre-invite for 70+5 points for 261313 with 20 in ENG and 10 points in Exp and applied in February 2019 ,please please intimate the group.

I am eagerly awaiting my invite.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> 75 without 5 points from state or including?
> 
> What are your English and experience points?
> 
> ...


75+5 for 190. 20 points for English and 5 points for experience.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

maverickz said:


> 75+5 for 190. 20 points for English and 5 points for experience.


Current trend looks like they are inviting 20 points for English and 10 points for work experience.


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Can you share your occupation and points?


Occupation code:- 261312 and points 70+5
Pre-invite:- 18th January, Submitted:- 30th January


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Occupation code:- 261312 and points 70+5
> Pre-invite:- 18th January, Submitted:- 30th January


Please do post here when you'll get the full invite.

I think you'll get it this week or the next Monday for sure.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Occupation code:- 261312 and points 70+5
> Pre-invite:- 18th January, Submitted:- 30th January


Did you apply from onshore or offshore?


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi Quick question,

Do you think its ok if i have 2 EOI's for same state (NSW)? Would my EOI not be picked as i have put 2 applications with same detail? 

One EOI was created by my agent and the other by myself. The points are same on both. 

Note: I do plan to withdraw the second one if first one gets picked. The second EOI was created due to a miscommunication with my immi agent.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi Quick question,
> 
> Do you think its ok if i have 2 EOI's for same state (NSW)? Would my EOI not be picked as i have put 2 applications with same detail?
> 
> ...




Please don’t waste an invite.Remove it before it gets picked.Why do you want to delete after your invitation?Many people are waiting for invitations here.

Invitation wasted means , people who are behind with less points will take more time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi Quick question,
> 
> Do you think its ok if i have 2 EOI's for same state (NSW)? Would my EOI not be picked as i have put 2 applications with same detail?
> 
> ...




It is also fraud as per DOHA.So please remove else use that for another state.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi Quick question,
> 
> Do you think its ok if i have 2 EOI's for same state (NSW)? Would my EOI not be picked as i have put 2 applications with same detail?
> 
> ...


It's a request to avoid multiple EOI request to the same State if both are holding same information. Actually this will consume the Queue space of pre-invite that will affect other people who comes under your queue position.


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Prabhul said:


> It's a request to avoid multiple EOI request to the same State if both are holding same information. Actually this will consume the Queue space of pre-invite that will affect other people who comes under your queue position.


Thanks all for your comments. As mentioned earlier the second EOI was created due to a miscommunication.

I have suspended the same today. My worry was just that would it affect my first EOI but after confirmation with my agent, have removed the same.


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

aroonr_88 said:


> Thanks all for your comments. As mentioned earlier the second EOI was created due to a miscommunication.
> 
> 
> 
> I have suspended the same today. My worry was just that would it affect my first EOI but after confirmation with my agent, have removed the same.




Hi bro just want to know and crosscheck the Pcc of India I received with no photo in it is it ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

maverickz said:


> 75+5 for 190. 20 points for English and 5 points for experience.


same here, I applied on last November, no luck yet.
when you got your invitation? and when did you submit your eoi for 190 nsw?


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

hello guys has anyone with 70 points received nsw pre-invite or ITA recently? and how long did it take. my occupation is enrolled nurse with 70 points.
thanks for your response in advance.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Hi bro just want to know and crosscheck the Pcc of India I received with no photo in it is it ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which country did you get it from? Normally, Indian PCC bears photo of the candidate. 

261112, Points 70+5, PTE- 20 pts, Exp-10 pts, NSW / VIC DOE : 26-APRIL


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Hi bro just want to know and crosscheck the Pcc of India I received with no photo in it is it ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indian PCC will have a photo. Please check the authorities from where you received your Indian PCC to get a clarification on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Hi bro just want to know and crosscheck the Pcc of India I received with no photo in it is it ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you apply for it yourself or did you ask your agent to get it for you ?

If you applied yourself , where ?

Cheers


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Did you apply for it yourself or did you ask your agent to get it for you ?
> 
> If you applied yourself , where ?
> 
> Cheers




Myself in dubai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Myself in dubai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Through the Indian high commission ?

Cheers


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Dxb21 said:


> Myself in dubai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PCC in Dubai issued by Indian Consulate doesn't have a picture. It will acceptable by DHA, Australia. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

Does NSW send invites every month like regular 189 rounds or NSW invites are randomly sent?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does NSW send invites every month like regular 189 rounds or NSW invites are randomly sent?


All state sponsorship are sent randomly 

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi ,

189 invitation round happened early this month..we can also expect early from NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I think NSW pre-invite will happen earlier this month.But what about Mechanical Engineer (233512) with 75 (70+5) points regarding pre-invite by NSW?


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Will NSW have their pre- invite before 15th March? What’s been the trend for the last few months?


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

When someone receives a pre-invite from NSW and if they have claimed work experience points, what documents are required to submit to support work experience?

Thanks,


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Will NSW have their pre- invite before 15th March? What’s been the trend for the last few months?


ImmiTracker data:
Link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Filter User's sponsoring state "NSW" in the link above. Click top-down approach for "State Invitation Date"

January 2019 Pre-invites sent on dates: 17, 18, 19
February 2019 Pre-invites sent on dates: 12, 13

*190 pre-invites cannot be predicted for any specific dates. *


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When someone receives a pre-invite from NSW and if they have claimed work experience points, what documents are required to submit to support work experience?
> 
> Thanks,


Thank you for the information.

Could you please advise if you had claimed work experience points? Which documents did you submit when you received the pre-invite.

Thanks


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

SG said:


> ImmiTracker data:
> Link: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> Filter User's sponsoring state "NSW" in the link above. Click top-down approach for "State Invitation Date"
> ...




Thank you for the information.

Could you please advise if you had claimed work experience points? Which documents did you submit when you received the pre-invite.

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Could you please advise if you had claimed work experience points? Which documents did you submit when you received the pre-invite.
> 
> Thanks


Yes

Evidence of Work Experience:
1. Employment Experience (RnR) letters that you have submitted for ACS / Vetassess/ other skills assessment authorities.
2. Payslips - 1 per every quarter for every company.
3. Salary credit to Bank Accounts - 1 per every quarter for every company.
4. Tax Documents - Form16, Form 26AS, Form ITR-V.
5. PF Passbook.
6. Offer Letter & Relieving Letters for all companies. (If you have worked in one company, then provide the offer letter only).
7. Salary Increment Letter
8. Promotion Letter


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Occupation code:- 261312 and points 70+5
> Pre-invite:- 18th January, Submitted:- 30th January


Did you get your pre-invite approval?


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

SG said:


> Yes
> 
> Evidence of Work Experience:
> 1. Employment Experience (RnR) letters that you have submitted for ACS / Vetassess/ other skills assessment authorities.
> ...


Do I have to certify all those documents including like 20+ payslips?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Do I have to certify all those documents including like 20+ payslips?


No 
Color scan is sufficient. 
Merge the documents from latest to older.
Rename it appropriately.

For example: 
Payslips_CompanyName1_FirstName_LastName.pdf
Payslips_CompanyName2_FirstName_LastName.pdf
and so on.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

SG said:


> No
> Color scan is sufficient.
> Merge the documents from latest to older.
> Rename it appropriately.
> ...


Thanks, though all my payslips are digitally distributed in black and white colour. Is it still ok to not to certify?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello EXPATS,*

Any good news for *ANZSCO 263311* for *190*/*489 ITA* from *NSW, VIC,QLds,WA,SA,T,NT*. Anyone got news for the points or *ITA* status as since last 6 months nothing heared for *ANZSCO 263311*


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like VIC and SA invitations have already started. 

Those waiting for NSW, All the best guys! its coming


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

aroonr_88 said:


> Looks like VIC and SA invitations have already started.
> 
> 
> 
> Those waiting for NSW, All the best guys! its coming




How do you know? did anybody got VIC invite this month already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all

I have save the application for NSW 190 visa in immi account and my application is showing incomplete. I have not uploaded the documents as waiting for few to receive and also not paid the fees.

The invitation will expire in 60 days but when will immi account where my application is saved will expire?

Please help....

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have save the application for NSW 190 visa in immi account and my application is showing incomplete. I have not uploaded the documents as waiting for few to receive and also not paid the fees.
> 
> ...


If you want to apply for the visa, you have to pay the fees and upload the required documents .

In case of missing documents , it shouldn't be a problem for you to upload in the immi account. But bwfore the invite expires, you need to pay the fees.


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> How do you know? did anybody got VIC invite this month already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You can see the updates on Immitracker with regard to 190 invites.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the updates on Immitracker with regard to 190 invites.




When did they receive?today?i don’t think so,it’s holiday there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> When did they receive?today?i don’t think so,it’s holiday there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Per Immitracker the have received on March 1 and March 8. You can check the tracker for more details.


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am planning to apply for 190 NSW state sponsorship visa.My points are 65 so what are my chances of getting invited or should I apply for 489 visa


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> How do you know? did anybody got VIC invite this month already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check for 190 pre-invites in ImmiTracker:

ImmiTracker Link:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

ramiz said:


> I am planning to apply for 190 NSW state sponsorship visa.My points are 65 so what are my chances of getting invited or should I apply for 489 visa


I am not sure about your occupation, however if it is 2613**, I would recommend increasing you PTE score as there is very very little chance of getting invited with 65 points.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiz (Oct 30, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I am not sure about your occupation, however if it is 2613**, I would recommend increasing you PTE score as there is very very little chance of getting invited with 65 points.
> Electronics Engineer


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi,

Can someone please help me regarding the possible date of pre-invite for 189 Nsw? Below are the details

ANZSCO code: 261111
English PTE: 90/87/86/90
Experience: 4 yrs
Local australian exp: 1yr

Total points without S/S: 75
Total points with S/S: 80

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me regarding the possible date of pre-invite for 189 Nsw? Below are the details
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship 

You will have to wait patiently 

Moreover, it’s 190 nsw and not 189 nsw

Cheers


----------



## persm (Dec 27, 2018)

Any nsw round happened this month?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.


Congrats


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Prabhul said:


> Congrats


Thank You Prabhul


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.


Congratulations mahnoor101  Very happy for you 

Lodge your Visa. 
Get your PCC and Medicals done.

Good Luck!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> Congratulations mahnoor101  Very happy for you
> 
> Lodge your Visa.
> Get your PCC and Medicals done.
> ...


Thank You so much  

Yeah, I think PCC does take some time here in my country.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank You so much
> 
> Yeah, I think PCC does take some time here in my country.


Book the slot and get PCC done as soon as possible. 

Create an account in ImmiiAccount. At first, you will see a 17 / 18 page online document to fill-in. You can save this document if you don't finish in one-go.

Collect and Upload all the documents in ImmiiAccount. 
Pay the Visa Fees. 
Then, you can see the Medical Health Assessment button. Book your Medicals and get your Medicals done.

Good Luck!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> Book the slot and get PCC done as soon as possible.
> 
> Create an account in ImmiiAccount. At first, you will see a 17 / 18 page online document to fill-in. You can save this document if you don't finish in one-go.
> 
> ...


Thank You again, SG. 

I'll do it as soon as possible.

Can you please tell me about the medicals? Is the same as when applying for an Australian Student Visa? Because I applied for a Student visa before so I thought may be it might be similar.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank You again, SG.
> 
> I'll do it as soon as possible.
> 
> Can you please tell me about the medicals? Is the same as when applying for an Australian Student Visa? Because I applied for a Student visa before so I thought may be it might be similar.


I am clueless about the student visa medicals.

After you pay the visa fees, in your ImmiAccount, you will get to see the Medicals Health Assessment button. Once you click on this, there is an online form. You have to fill in details and click Submit. This will generate a HAP ID.

Next is you can call the Hospital / Clinic in your city and book the next available slot for your Medicals. 
***Note: Check in DHA site for hospitals where you can get your Medicals done. 

When you go for your Medicals, carry for following along with you:
1. Passport - Original
2. Passport size photographs - 2
3. Xerox copy of passport - 1st, 2nd and last page

Good Luck mahnoor


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank You Prabhul


What all documents we need to submit for pre invite?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> What all documents we need to submit for pre invite?


All relevant documents to prove your EOI score. i.e. Education, Age, Employments, Skill Assessment etc.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> I am clueless about the student visa medicals.
> 
> After you pay the visa fees, in your ImmiAccount, you will get to see the Medicals Health Assessment button. Once you click on this, there is an online form. You have to fill in details and click Submit. This will generate a HAP ID.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your help. Thank You


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.


Congrats Mahnoor.....


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> What all documents we need to submit for pre invite?


After you have been invited to apply for NSW nomination you will need to complete and submit the online application form with all required evidence within 14 days. A link to the online application will be provided to you in your invitation email. Please ensure that you are ready to pay your fee when you submit your application.

1. All documents that you submitted to ACS for your ACS skills assessment.
2. ACS Skills Assessment Report.
3. PTE Score Card
4. CV / Resume
5. Bio-data page of your passport (first, second and last pages) – please do not scan the entire passport.

Give proper naming convention to each document appropriately.

You can get the details here:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

After you upload all the documents, you will have to pay the the 190 NSW application fee:
$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia.
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.


Congratulations :amen:.. Need treat i inbox reply :cool2:


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> I am clueless about the student visa medicals.
> 
> After you pay the visa fees, in your ImmiAccount, you will get to see the Medicals Health Assessment button. Once you click on this, there is an online form. You have to fill in details and click Submit. This will generate a HAP ID.
> 
> ...


Dear SG,

Is it true that 190 visa process takes much more time than 189? I heard that people with 189 got visa grants earlier than 190.


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I am glad to tell you all that I just received a full Invite from NSW.




Many congratulations brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

SG said:


> Book the slot and get PCC done as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi SG

I filled the application page and saved it,but due to insufficient documents I waiting to collect the same. 

How long can I wait from uploading documents and making payment?

What is the duration for immi account expiry.? My application is now showing incomplete.

Please guide. Thanks in advance

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I got the NSW invite this morning and have 14 days to apply for it. Now i need you help in making a decision as most likely i will get 189 invite on 11th April.
I am inclined towards waiting for 189 as i don't have to wait for 190 full invite. and also 189 timelines are pretty fast now a days. What do you suggest.
Thanks

DOE: 15-02-2019
Total points - 75+ 5 (NSW)
Stream - 261313
NSW Pre Invite - 14/03/2019
Location: Sydney (past 3 years)


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the NSW invite this morning and have 14 days to apply for it. Now i need you help in making a decision as most likely i will get 189 invite on 11th April.
> I am inclined towards waiting for 189 as i don't have to wait for 190 full invite. and also 189 timelines are pretty fast now a days. What do you suggest.
> ...


If you are already in Sydney, my suggestion is go with NSW, what if something changes in April and they stop 189 invites or whatever..

If you apply for NSW now, I believe you will receive the invitation to apply before 11th April, if not then you will be getting 189 invite on 11th April anyways.. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

@Rupesh_oz : seeing you have 15 feb as DOE, yes it is likely in April 11 round you should receive an invite . In that case , I would say that it would be ok to let go off the Pre-invite so some other candidate could better utilise it


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

st080805 said:


> @Rupesh_oz : seeing you have 15 feb as DOE, yes it is likely in April 11 round you should receive an invite . In that case , I would say that it would be ok to let go off the Pre-invite so some other candidate could better utilise it


Yes, in best case(as far as we know) scenario definitely he will get 189 on 11th April. Even the 189 invite can be utilised by some other candidate right? 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi SG
> 
> I filled the application page and saved it,but due to insufficient documents I waiting to collect the same.
> 
> ...


Hi Ketan,

1. You have 60 days to make the visa payment from the time you received the final invite.
2. Once you upload the documents and pay the fees, the application status will change to "Received".


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the NSW invite this morning and have 14 days to apply for it. Now i need you help in making a decision as most likely i will get 189 invite on 11th April.
> I am inclined towards waiting for 189 as i don't have to wait for 190 full invite. and also 189 timelines are pretty fast now a days. What do you suggest.
> ...


Congratulations for your 190 NSW pre-invite!

You never know what changes in April. 
It's completely your decision whether to accept this 190 NSW pre-invite or not.
If I were in your shoes, I would take it instead of waiting for 189.
You never know what will be the 189 timelines in future.
As I said, it's completely your decision!

Good Luck!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations for your 190 NSW pre-invite!
> 
> You never know what changes in April.
> It's completely your decision whether to accept this 190 NSW pre-invite or not.
> ...


Some people are accepting the invite and get the full invite. but they wait for next round 189 invites before uploading docs for 190.
Do you think thats a good idea?


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Did anyone get a pre-invite for 261111/261112?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*NSW Invite*

May I know any one of you received pre-invite for 261312 this month ?


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

Still haven't received NSW approval. Submitted the application on 30th January. Is there anyone who received the invite on 18th January and still waiting for approval.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Have got pre inv for SA today 🙂 75+5


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> Have got pre inv for SA today 🙂 75+5


Congratulations


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Anybody got invite today for 261313 with 70+5 points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard535 (Mar 14, 2019)

I applied for a New South Wales nomination. Occupation Agricultural scientist since Dec 2018. I’m yet to be invited . Please can anyone advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard535 (Mar 14, 2019)

Richard535 said:


> I applied for a New South Wales nomination. Occupation Agricultural scientist since Dec 2018. I’m yet to be invited . Please can anyone advise
> My points is 70 (state 5 points inclusive )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> Have got pre inv for SA today 🙂 75+5


Congrats! May I know how many years of work experience you have?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Some people are accepting the invite and get the full invite. but they wait for next round 189 invites before uploading docs for 190.
> Do you think thats a good idea?


Rupesh, it completely depends of not accepting 190 instead waiting for 189.
As mentioned in my earlier post today, if you are thinking 189 timelines are pretty fast now a days, if even taking that into consideration, you would have to wait till 11th of next month to receive an invitation. Who knows if you get 190 Invitation to Apply (final invite) faster, and you file the visa application quicker, your wait-time to receive Grant starts! 

As I said, it's completely your decision!


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> Have got pre inv for SA today 🙂 75+5


Congrats


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

15 years exp, relevant 8 years. All the best


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

I received NSW pre-invite today. I'm in the process of uploading the documents. Thanks much for all the help.


261313 | Software Engineer
PTE-20, Experience-5
Total Points:- 75+5 Points
190 NSW EOI :- 03.03.2019
190 NSW Pre-Invite : 14.03.2019


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

maverickz said:


> I received NSW pre-invite today. I'm in the process of uploading the documents. Thanks much for all the help.
> 
> 
> 261313 | Software Engineer
> ...


Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as i have received invite today. I just wanna know you thoughts on why you are choosing 190 over 189. FYI my DOE is 15-02-2019 with 75+5.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

maverickz said:


> I received NSW pre-invite today. I'm in the process of uploading the documents. Thanks much for all the help.
> 
> 
> 261313 | Software Engineer
> ...



Congrats!!!

Detail Points break down please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

maverickz said:


> I received NSW pre-invite today. I'm in the process of uploading the documents. Thanks much for all the help.
> 
> 
> 261313 | Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulation !


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi, I am exactly in the same boat as i have received invite today. I just wanna know you thoughts on why you are choosing 190 over 189. FYI my DOE is 15-02-2019 with 75+5.


My DOE for 189 with 75 points is 3 March, 2019. The current trends suggest a 15 day movement for 75 pointers. So I'm expected to get a 189 invite in the May round. The 189 invitation round is unpredictable these days which makes me sceptical. I wouldn't take a risk since 190 pre-invite will expire in 14 days.

My plan is to apply for 190 now and wait for the next 189 rounds. If I don't get an invite from NSW before I get the 189 invitation, I'll apply for 189 and withdraw my 190 application.

Your case is a bit different as your DOE is much closer to this month's cut off.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Detail Points break down please.
> 
> ...


261313 | Software Engineer
PTE-20
Experience - 5 (Australia)
Education - 15
Age - 30
Partner Skills - 5

Total points for 189 - 75
State Sponsorship - 80


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

maverickz said:


> 261313 | Software Engineer
> 
> PTE-20
> 
> ...




Thanks.All the best!!!

I am not sure if anybody with 70 pints and 20 points in English and 10 points in experience received invite for 261313. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi,

Just wanted to understand will the pre-invite be email only or will the same status be reflected in skill select as well?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Still haven't received NSW approval. Submitted the application on 30th January. Is there anyone who received the invite on 18th January and still waiting for approval.


It is better if you call them directly and ask about the status of your application.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

abhyudev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to understand will the pre-invite be email only or will the same status be reflected in skill select as well?


Pre-invite will be an email only. No changes in status until you receive proper EOI.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

maverickz said:


> My DOE for 189 with 75 points is 3 March, 2019. The current trends suggest a 15 day movement for 75 pointers. So I'm expected to get a 189 invite in the May round. The 189 invitation round is unpredictable these days which makes me sceptical. I wouldn't take a risk since 190 pre-invite will expire in 14 days.
> 
> My plan is to apply for 190 now and wait for the next 189 rounds. If I don't get an invite from NSW before I get the 189 invitation, I'll apply for 189 and withdraw my 190 application.
> 
> Your case is a bit different as your DOE is much closer to this month's cut off.


Yae in my case there is 99% chance that i will get 189 next month. So m very confused at the moment. I m done with my medicals(189) and all the other docs.
Dont know what to do . Please suggest


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Is it true that the 190 visa process takes much more time than 189? I heard that people with 189 got visa grants earlier than 190. Please share your experience.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

I also got an e-mail invitation to apply today, but the status is not updated in Skillselect. 

Could you please help me to understand what is meant by pre-invite?

Thanks in advance for your help.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 | Software Developer
PTE-20, Experience-5
Total Points:- 70+5 Points
190 NSW EOI :- 28.02.2019
190 NSW Invite : 14.03.2019


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I also got an e-mail invitation to apply today, but the status is not updated in Skillselect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Status will not change at this stage. Pre-invite is an unofficial term used for the stage where you are at right now.
There should be a link in the email, use that and after some time you will get real invite and your status on EOI will also change to invited.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to understand will the pre-invite be email only or will the same status be reflected in skill select as well?


This is for 190 NSW:

You will receive an email from: [email protected]

Subject Line: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Full Name - EOI#


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> It is better if you call them directly and ask about the status of your application.


I have applied through MARA agents and they are saying we cannot ask them until their timelines are crossed which is 3 months. But as per them, they will not reject the application.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Is there any 261313 candidate with 70+5 points waiting for invite or received invite? Please tell urgently if any body received today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I also got an e-mail invitation to apply today, but the status is not updated in Skillselect.
> 
> Could you please help me to understand what is meant by pre-invite?
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dinesh for your 190 NSW pre-invite.

1. You have 14 days to submit the online application form with all required evidence.
2. A link to the online application will be provided to you in your invitation email. 
3. Please ensure that you are ready to pay your fee when you submit your application.

Documents required:
1. All documents that you submitted to ACS for ACS skills assessment.
2. ACS skills assessment Report.
3. PTE Score Card
4. CV / Resume
5. Passport - (1st, 2nd and last page)

Have a look at this link:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

Post this you will receive your Invitation to Apply for Visa from NSW. So, wait for the email to arrive in your Inbox!!! Thereafter, you can login to your EOI and click the Apply Visa button which will take you to ImmiAccount where you will fill a form, upload all required documents, pay the fees, generate HAP ID for Medicals.

When you receive your final Invite, that is, Invitation to Apply for Visa from NSW, that is when the status of EOI will change to "INVITED".


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Do we need to get the documents attested by JP when we upload the documents for pre-invite?

I have most of my documents attested (acs documents). Apart from PTE score and acs skill letter.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> I have applied through MARA agents and they are saying we cannot ask them until their timelines are crossed which is 3 months. But as per them, they will not reject the application.


Email them with your name and aznsco code I think they will respond. Don't just rely on your consultant.


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

Just few minutes back i have got NSW state sponsership invite, 
I just wanted how it works compare to 189, I mean when I can go to bridging visa. My visa is getting over by one and half month.


----------



## prabhurang (Jan 28, 2016)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just few minutes back i have got NSW state sponsership invite,
> I just wanted how it works compare to 189, I mean when I can go to bridging visa. My visa is getting over by one and half month.


is the subject of the mail says "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - XXXXXX" ??

Is this not 190 invite?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just few minutes back i have got NSW state sponsership invite,
> I just wanted how it works compare to 189, I mean when I can go to bridging visa. My visa is getting over by one and half month.



Have a look at this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-living-australia/1452604-189-vs-190-a.html


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

SG said:


> Have a look at this thread:
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-living-australia/1452604-189-vs-190-a.html




What are the chances of invite and how much time will it take for 190NSW
Skill code -233915
Points - 70+5
EOI date - 6 Mar 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just few minutes back i have got NSW state sponsership invite,
> I just wanted how it works compare to 189, I mean when I can go to bridging visa. My visa is getting over by one and half month.


Congratulation Sri Banu on receiving the invite from NSW. Can you share us the points you hold ?


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Got the 190 invite today. Application date: 8-Mar-19; BA; 75+5; 8yrs relevant exp (total 12); Eng 20points. Will apply for 190 and wait for 189 next month.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

puneets20 said:


> Got the 190 invite today. Application date: 8-Mar-19; BA; 75+5; 8yrs relevant exp (total 12); Eng 20points. Will apply for 190 and wait for 189 next month.


Congrats Puneet.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NSW is inviting people who can already apply for 189 subclass with their points. What are they even thinking?!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> NSW is inviting people who can already apply for 189 subclass with their points. What are they even thinking?!


They are inviting the best people for their state lol. Why would they care about giving opportunities to lower points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sri Banu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just few minutes back i have got NSW state sponsership invite,
> I just wanted how it works compare to 189, I mean when I can go to bridging visa. My visa is getting over by one and half month.


You have to live and work in nsw for 2 years after you get the grant
That’s the only restriction as compared to 189, where you can live and work anywhere in Australia 

When you submit your application to nsw, make sure that you inform them specifically that your existing visa expires in 45 days, so that they can expedite your final invite

Your Bridging visa will be issued when you get the final invite and you lodge the final application after paying the visa fees through Immiaccount 
It will kick in only when your existing visa will expire normally

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> They are inviting the best people for their state lol. Why would they care about giving opportunities to lower points?


Why would anyone choose to go over 190 when he/she can actually apply through 189?!!?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> They are inviting the best people for their state lol. Why would they care about giving opportunities to lower points?




The reality is high pointers always go for 189 even After they received invitation from NSW for 190.

If you check the trend for 261313, most of the invitations are sent 75+5 pointers. But most of the time the invitation will be wasted because applicants always prefer 189 and they can get the invitation for 189 within 1 month.

NSW knows the statistics and they know applicants with high points will always go for 189 but still they will not be able send the invitation for lower points because of the ranking criteria published on their website.

One more fact.. each months hundreds of new 75+5 pointers will submit EOIs for NSW together with 189 and most of the pre-invites will be wasted due to 189. So there won’t be any chance for 70+5 pointers unless NSW consider the wasted invitations count.

These are my observations based on the past trend for 261313.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The reality is high pointers always go for 189 even After they received invitation from NSW for 190.
> 
> If you check the trend for 261313, most of the invitations are sent 75+5 pointers. But most of the time the invitation will be wasted because applicants always prefer 189 and they can get the invitation for 189 within 1 month.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right bro 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Why would anyone choose to go over 190 when he/she can actually apply through 189?!!?


Everyone applies for 190 and 189 because they want to be safe. Everyone wants the best chance to get PR so they will apply for both. You never know what may happen tomorrow. I know its wasted and it's bad for others but thats just the reality of the situation.

Everyone told me I'd get an invite in Nov or Dec round 2018, thats why I didn't apply for 190. Thats why in my signature I only applied for NSW after Dec round. Now things have changed and 75 pointers for ICT BA are no longer being invited for 189. I'd rather have applied for 190 earlier and wasted that invite, now it's difficult to even get 190 with my points breakdown. When 189 becomes more difficult to get, so does 190. Before people with my points breakdown got NSW invite, now the experience has increased.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Everyone applies for 190 and 189 because they want to be safe. Everyone wants the best chance to get PR so they will apply for both. You never know what may happen tomorrow. I know its wasted and it's bad for others but thats just the reality of the situation.
> 
> Everyone told me I'd get an invite in Nov or Dec round 2018, thats why I didn't apply for 190. Thats why in my signature I only applied for NSW after Dec round. Now things have changed and 75 pointers for ICT BA are no longer being invited for 189. I'd rather have applied for 190 earlier and wasted that invite, now it's difficult to even get 190 with my points breakdown. When 189 becomes more difficult to get, so does 190. Before people with my points breakdown got NSW invite, now the experience has increased.


People who submitted EOI in feb got invite in march for 261111 , just wondering why you did not get invite yesterday / today ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

anhad18 said:


> People who submitted EOI in feb got invite in march for 261111 , just wondering why you did not get invite yesterday / today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No invites for 75 points for 261* for the last two rounds for 189.
For 190 NSW is only inviting 10+ points experience since Jan round.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> No invites for 75 points for 261* for the last two rounds for 189.
> For 190 NSW is only inviting 10+ points experience since Jan round.


Dont worry bro , you will get your invite soon. Hopefully in the next round 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Prabhul said:


> Sri Banu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



EOI - 26th FEB 2019
OCCUPATION - WELDER 
Points - 70+5 

30 + 15 bachelor degree + 10 pte + 5 australian work exp + 5 wife + 5 australian study. 

Thanks Expat forum for all the information and guidance.


----------



## muadongtim (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi guys,
Could you please advise the chance of getting and how long do I have to wait for a 190 NSW pre-invite with below information:
Occupation: External Auditor
Total Point: 80 + 5 (Age: 30, English: 20, Experience: 10, Bachelor: 15, Partner: 5)
DOE: 23 Feb 2019
Thank you,


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The reality is high pointers always go for 189 even After they received invitation from NSW for 190.
> 
> If you check the trend for 261313, most of the invitations are sent 75+5 pointers. But most of the time the invitation will be wasted because applicants always prefer 189 and they can get the invitation for 189 within 1 month.
> 
> ...


Very well written Rahul


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

SG said:


> Congratulations Dinesh for your 190 NSW pre-invite.
> 
> 1. You have 14 days to submit the online application form with all required evidence.
> 2. A link to the online application will be provided to you in your invitation email.
> ...


Thanks a ton for the response.

Could you please let me know if there is any specific template/format for CV, or if we are expected to include any specific details in CV.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

maverickz said:


> I received NSW pre-invite today. I'm in the process of uploading the documents. Thanks much for all the help.
> 
> 
> 261313 | Software Engineer
> ...


Congratulations Maverickz


----------



## Richard535 (Mar 14, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> People who submitted EOI in feb got invite in march for 261111 , just wondering why you did not get invite yesterday / today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk




I applied in December. 70 points (5 for NsW inclusive) Agricultural scientist. I’ve not been invited up until now. I’m on shore in NsW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks a ton for the response.
> 
> Could you please let me know if there is any specific template/format for CV, or if we are expected to include any specific details in CV.


Hi Dinesh,

You can Google - "sample CV - Live in Melbourne"

The first option that you see is the chronological CV. You can use that format.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

I applied for 189 on 27 Dec and had no luck for last couple of months as there were no invites for 75 pointers in BA category. Had to apply for 190 after 3 months of no progress rounds. Agree, high pointers will always take preference over low, but that has been the case with engineers taking preference over BA/SA and so on. So everyone is grabbing what they can, and that seems fair at individual level.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have applied on 9th February 2019 with (70+5) points from mechanical engineer (233512) occupation in 190 NSW and Still no update..what is my chance?


----------



## Jessizarry (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi all,

Does anyone receive a pre-invite for 254499 with 70 points this month?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Jessizarry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone receive a pre-invite for 254499 with 70 points this month?


I have been waiting from Sep 2018 with 70 points. No hope for 70s. I have no idea how long need to wait for 70+5 points too.


----------



## Jessizarry (Nov 24, 2018)

That’s pretty long, My friends with 70 points are invited for 189 before January. I just updated my eoi with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 after Jan round. I don’t know how long I will receive an invitation(


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

muadongtim said:


> Hi guys,
> Could you please advise the chance of getting and how long do I have to wait for a 190 NSW pre-invite with below information:
> Occupation: External Auditor
> Total Point: 80 + 5 (Age: 30, English: 20, Experience: 10, Bachelor: 15, Partner: 5)
> ...


Hi,

Im an internal auditor with same points (80+5) and same point breakup as you. 
DOE: 6th Feb 2019 for NSW
Still waiting for NSW invite. Might be this round or within the next 2 rounds for both of us (NSW is being very picky for 221 occupations, so no guarantee!)

PS: There was an update in Immitracker of an Internal Auditor with 80+5 points with DOE on 4th Feb,19 getting an invite yesterday. So there is still hope!


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All, Is there any hope for 261311(analyst programmer) with 70+5 points from NSW . I have been waiting since July 2018. Its only 261312 is getting invited. Any 261311 got invite so far?

261311, 70+5, PTE-20, exp-5
EOI-july 2018(NSW)

Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

User9999 said:


> Hi All, Is there any hope for 261311(analyst programmer) with 70+5 points from NSW . I have been waiting since July 2018. Its only 261312 is getting invited. Any 261311 got invite so far?
> 
> 261311, 70+5, PTE-20, exp-5
> EOI-july 2018(NSW)
> ...


Hi,
I think the criteria of invite for NSW currently is :
Exp : 10+
English skills : 20 

So in your case , I suppose the delay is due to 5 points from experience.
I think once they exhaust most of the 70 pointers with 10+ work exp, they should move to 5 points from work exp


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

User9999 said:


> Hi All, Is there any hope for 261311(analyst programmer) with 70+5 points from NSW . I have been waiting since July 2018. Its only 261312 is getting invited. Any 261311 got invite so far?
> 
> 261311, 70+5, PTE-20, exp-5
> EOI-july 2018(NSW)
> ...


If you have 20 for language then you can go for Acs reassessment to 261312 and update the same EOI, you get NSW sponsorship as per the current trend.. I have seen at least 10 people reassessed and got their invite. Rest is up to you.. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
189 : 70 01-Jul-2018
190 : 70+5 NSW 01-Jul-2018


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

For submitting NSW pre-invite, for software engineer, what "employemnt related documents" we should give?


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> If you have 20 for language then you can go for Acs reassessment to 261312 and update the same EOI, you get NSW sponsorship as per the current trend.. I have seen at least 10 people reassessed and got their invite. Rest is up to you..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advise. I will go for it I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PSA said:


> For submitting NSW pre-invite, for software engineer, what "employemnt related documents" we should give?


You have to submit documents for the evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your EOI application.

Documents required to submit after receiving 190 NSW pre-invite:
1. All documents that you submitted for ACS.
2. CV/ Resume
3. Passport (1st, 2nd and last page) - color scan (again you would have submitted this during your ACS)
4. PTE Score Card
5. Pay $300 AUD fees
and
Submit.

To bring to your notice, the link that you see in the email for 190 NSW pre-invite, it has limited number of clicks. So request you to colleact all documents, and proceed with clicking of the link.
Upload all documents.
Click Next and you will see the payment page to pay $300 AUD fees
Click Submit.


Have a look at this:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## muadongtim (Mar 14, 2019)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im an internal auditor with same points (80+5) and same point breakup as you.
> DOE: 6th Feb 2019 for NSW
> ...


Hi Aroonr,

Thank you so much for your information. Please update here if you receive the pre-invite.

I am so worry about this, as far as I know from one accountable agent, they invited all accountants with the same profile (from 18 December 2018 to 14 February 2019) but no auditors were invited during the same period. Don't know what's going on


----------



## mohanadarsenal (Feb 16, 2017)

Hey,

How safe is it to update same eoi? Wouldn’t the date of effect be before the new assessment letter date?

Thanks


----------



## mohanadarsenal (Feb 16, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> If you have 20 for language then you can go for Acs reassessment to 261312 and update the same EOI, you get NSW sponsorship as per the current trend.. I have seen at least 10 people reassessed and got their invite. Rest is up to you..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Hey how safe is it to update same eoi? Wouldn’t the date of effect be before the new assessment letter date?

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mohanadarsenal said:


> Hey,
> 
> How safe is it to update same eoi? Wouldn’t the date of effect be before the new assessment letter date?
> 
> Thanks


The Date of Effect (DOE) in EOI will only change when there is a points change.


----------



## mohanadarsenal (Feb 16, 2017)

SG said:


> The Date of Effect (DOE) in EOI will only change when there is a points change.


Yes agreed, so in this case, eoi effect date will stay the same and the reassessment letter will be dated after the effect date.

For eg, got assessed under 261311 on 1/1/2019 and lodged eoi on 1/1/2019

Then got reassessed under 261312 on 1/2/2019 and updated eoi.

In this case, date of effect will remain 1/1/2019 BUT my ACS assessment letter will be 1/2/2019.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> If you have 20 for language then you can go for Acs reassessment to 261312 and update the same EOI, you get NSW sponsorship as per the current trend.. I have seen at least 10 people reassessed and got their invite. Rest is up to you..
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)
> ...


Hi reassessment on 261312 after 261313 will create any issue or not. Means deduction of more experience? something like this or they will keep the same?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi guys,
I am new to this forum. I had a doubt regarding the EOI I filled and I came across some points while filling 190 NSW EOI.

Under preferred locations within Australia :
1. In which state or territory seeking nomination from ? New South Wales 
2. Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city ? Yes 

For question <2> , does it mean Canberra or does it mean state capital city that is Sydney.

For those who got invite and currently have moved, please could you clarify if it is ok to select Yes for <2>


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum. I had a doubt regarding the EOI I filled and I came across some points while filling 190 NSW EOI.
> 
> Under preferred locations within Australia :
> ...


For question 2, they are asking for your preference. Whether or not would you be interested to live outside Sydney in NSW? I selected that no, but got pre-invite. So I don't think it makes big difference to invitation process.


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Please tell whether age points are updated automatically or we have to do it manually in skill select and EOI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kanwar37 said:


> Please tell whether age points are updated automatically or we have to do it manually in skill select and EOI


It’s automatically done
Just make sure that the date is correct

Cheers


----------



## Kanwar37 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks brother one more thing whether there will be any change in date of EOI or it will be same as earlier.thank you.Date of birth is ok actually I will be completing 24 years in October this year


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hi thanks.
My friend had selected YES and he received an invite. So if he applies, does it mean that there is a possibility for restriction in the Visa issued ( restricting him to not live in Sydney )?

Or was it needed just till the stage of invite ?

For my friend, would you kindly suggest, should he create another EOI and apply again by choosing this option as NO and try to get the next invite . Or would it not matter applying with this option selected as YES and still allowed to work in Sydney 

Please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi thanks.
> My friend had selected YES and he received an invite. So if he applies, does it mean that there is a possibility for restriction in the Visa issued ( restricting him to not live in Sydney )?
> 
> Or was it needed just till the stage of invite ?
> ...


There can be no restrictions on his staying in Sydney 
He can proceed with the invite and pay the visa application fees
If nsw wanted to restrict him from Sydney, they would have sponsored him under 489 and not 190

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> There can be no restrictions on his staying in Sydney
> He can proceed with the invite and pay the visa application fees
> If nsw wanted to restrict him from Sydney, they would have sponsored him under 489 and not 190
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Your replies are crystal clear and makes a lot of sense. Could I know if you are residing in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Thanks NB. Your replies are crystal clear and makes a lot of sense. Could I know if you are residing in Australia?


I have migrated to Australia but currently I am on a short client site assignment in USA

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Could you please confirm is it ok to update the EOI with the new job code after reassessment.

In this case EOI date will be prior to assessment date.

Will it result in rejection at a later stage if invite comes?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. Your replies are crystal clear and makes a lot of sense. Could I know if you are residing in Australia?
> ...


I see. That is why the understanding is so clear. I hope to soon migrate to australia.

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi thanks.
> My friend had selected YES and he received an invite. So if he applies, does it mean that there is a possibility for restriction in the Visa issued ( restricting him to not live in Sydney )?
> 
> Or was it needed just till the stage of invite ?
> ...


Among the FAQs answers of NSW, the following is discussed, not sure how relevant for your question.

Where in NSW does a nominated visa allow me to live?

The Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) is a permanent visa that allows you to live and work anywhere in NSW, including Sydney.

The Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) is a provisional four-year visa where you must live and work in regional NSW (this does not include Sydney).


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this forum. I had a doubt regarding the EOI I filled and I came across some points while filling 190 NSW EOI.
> 
> Under preferred locations within Australia :
> ...


Sunny,
1. Correct
2. My friends who selected Yes are happily staying and working in Sydney, so no worries even if you select Yes.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks in advance for help!

I have responded to pre-invite (190, NSW) on Saturday. What should I do next while waiting for invite?

************************************************** *************
ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261312 - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
PTE-A Latest (15/02/2019) - L/88-R/90-S/79-W/90 , Overall - 89 
189 - 70 Points DOE: 16/02/2019
190 - NSW 75 Points DOE: 28/02/2019
Pre-Invite: 14/03/2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks in advance for help!
> 
> I have responded to pre-invite (190, NSW) on Saturday. What should I do next while waiting for invite?
> 
> ...


Congratulations and Good Luck for Final Invite from 190 NSW.

Collect all your documents that have to be uploaded in ImmiAccount. Arrange for funds for visa payment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks in advance for help!
> 
> I have responded to pre-invite (190, NSW) on Saturday. What should I do next while waiting for invite?
> 
> ...


Get all your documents ready for uploading
Make your visa fees payment arrangements 
Complete your medicals and your PCC

Cheers


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi. 
I have applied for visa 190 nsw state on December 12,2018. My pcc and medicals are dated October 2018.

Now I'm changing jobs. My new job is in a new country. New job starts in may 2019.

I'm not sure what all changes in my scenario needs to be communicated to doha for my application. I can think of address change that I need to communicate. Apart from tv t change in job and country.. Do I need to update that as well? 

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

weirdarse said:


> Hi.
> I have applied for visa 190 nsw state on December 12,2018. My pcc and medicals are dated October 2018.
> 
> Now I'm changing jobs. My new job is in a new country. New job starts in may 2019.
> ...


You will need to update all your contact details including address, mobile number and email ids once you relocate

Cheers


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

NB said:


> You will need to update all your contact details including address, mobile number and email ids once you relocate
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Nothing about the new job right? Since I'm not claiming any points for this one. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

weirdarse said:


> Nothing about the new job right? Since I'm not claiming any points for this one.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


As you have it claimed points for this experience, there is no need for the co to contact your present employer 
In case he still needs to, I am sure he will get in touch with you
No sense in giving that at this stage unless you are one of those applicants who feel that heavens will fall if the CO contacts you 

Cheers


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

NB said:


> As you have it claimed points for this experience, there is no need for the co to contact your present employer
> 
> In case he still needs to, I am sure he will get in touch with you
> 
> ...


Haha.. Got it.. Thanks for the insight!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Received a pre-invite on March 14 and submitted the documents on the same day. I got the application approved today. 


*Points Breakdown:*
ANZSCO: Software Engineer
Age: 30
English: 20
Experience: 5
Education: 15
Partner Skills: 5
Total: 75+5 for 190


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Received a pre-invite on March 14 and submitted the documents on the same day. I got the application approved today.
> 
> 
> *Points Breakdown:*
> ...


Hi Maverickz,

I belong to 261313 and got pre-invite for 75+5 points from NSW on March 14 as well. Yet to submit the documents, May I know what are all the documents you have submitted when you applied for the nomination? And also I need help in preparing CV which is mandatory.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Received a pre-invite on March 14 and submitted the documents on the same day. I got the application approved today.
> 
> 
> *Points Breakdown:*
> ...


Congratz!


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi Maverickz,
> 
> I belong to 261313 and got pre-invite for 75+5 points from NSW on March 14 as well. Yet to submit the documents, May I know what are all the documents you have submitted when you applied for the nomination? And also I need help in preparing CV which is mandatory.



Hi.. congrats for your pre-invite. I submitted the below documents.

Passport
ACS Skill Assessment 
PTE report
Degree Certs and Transcripts
Employment Reference Letters (all companies)
Payslips (all companies) 
Tax Assessment letter (Aus)
And, since I'm claiming points for partner skills
Partner Passport, Skill Assessment, IELTS, Certificate and Transcripts, Marriage Certificate


Regarding CV, I don't think it is super critical to have a really good one. I just added my roles and responsibilities, companies, skillset, education background, a few projects.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Hi.. congrats for your pre-invite. I submitted the below documents.
> 
> Passport
> ACS Skill Assessment
> ...


Congratulations on your invite.

One more question. How did you name and group multiple employment files? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi Maverickz,
> 
> I belong to 261313 and got pre-invite for 75+5 points from NSW on March 14 as well. Yet to submit the documents, May I know what are all the documents you have submitted when you applied for the nomination? And also I need help in preparing CV which is mandatory.


Hi Saravanprabhhu,
Are you going to accept the invite or wait for 189 round? coz I am also in the same boat.

Stream: 261313
Points: 75+5
DOE: 15-Feb-2019
NSW pre-invite- 14-Mar-2019 (on hold)


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maverickz,
> ...


I am planning to accept it. What about you?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am planning to accept it. What about you?


People with 75 points got their 189 invites up till 11Feb.
Mine is 15-Feb so its very hard to go as i have only one EOI.
I am thinking to go for 189 April round. but not 100% sure. 
What do u think?


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning to accept it. What about you?
> ...


I am not expert. But with the recent policy updates, I would try to maximise my chances by trying 190 as well.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> saravanaprabhu said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning to accept it. What about you?
> ...


I think for you problem is same EOI for both. 
I was advised by NB to let my friend know if he is fine with the 2 year obligation and it was fine with him and he went ahead.
So, if you are clear with 2 year obligation, go for NSW. Nobody knows what April 11 round has in store. But if you are not clear about the 2 year obligation and not sure about it, than wait it out for 189.
I understand it is tricky but just try to keep it simple.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

saravanaprabhu said:


> maverickz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.. congrats for your pre-invite. I submitted the below documents.
> ...


Can someone answer this please?


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Can someone answer this please?


I named the documents: 
Employment 1 Reference Letter
Employment 2 Reference Letter
Employment 1 Payslip.... etc

Payslips for each employment should be merged into a single pdf file. Try to attach single pdfs for the same proof type.

(NB: I'm not sure this is the conventional naming, but this what I submitted for approval)


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone answer this please?
> ...



I assume Employment 1 is your oldest employment and you did not mention your company's name.

We will follow the same unless someone makes changes.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

maverickz said:


> I named the documents:
> Employment 1 Reference Letter
> Employment 2 Reference Letter
> Employment 1 Payslip.... etc
> ...


A silly question, Can we merge offer letters for all the employment episodes into a single document and name it - Employment - Offer Letters.

Will it be a prob.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> A silly question, Can we merge offer letters for all the employment episodes into a single document and name it - Employment - Offer Letters.
> 
> Will it be a prob.?


If you don’t have vacant slots, you should do it, else avoid
But no legal bar as such

Cheers


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Can anyone please let me know if any analyst programmer (261311) got an invite recently with 75 + 5 points ?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Any SA/BA who applied on Apr 15th /16th got invite this month for NSW?


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Can anyone please let me know if any analyst programmer (261311) got an invite recently with 75 + 5 points ?


I am not an expert but you have a good chance

when did you lodge the 190 EOI?


----------



## User9999 (Nov 15, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> A silly question, Can we merge offer letters for all the employment episodes into a single document and name it - Employment - Offer Letters.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be a prob.?


Hey, Have you recieved preinvite for 261311?

Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> Any SA/BA who applied on Apr 15th /16th got invite this month for NSW?


March 15/16th you mean? 
I received my pre-invite/nomination from NSW state on 14th March following which i applied the very same evening. Awaiting confirmation email. My job code's 26111 ICT BA. 75+5 points. 

Have you received your state confirmation/approval email yet?


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

praveen14 said:


> I am not an expert but you have a good chance
> 
> when did you lodge the 190 EOI?


Thanks Praveen.

Actually i have submitted my EOI as ICT Business Analyst with 75+5 for NSW . date: 22 november 2018. My experience point are 10, NSW is now calling only with 15 points in that category. I am a technical BA, so i think i am eligibile for 261311 as well. Wondering whether i should wait or get the assessment done for 261311. I just want to know the trend for that


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

anand.kamath10 said:


> praveen14 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an expert but you have a good chance
> ...


From what i know, my friend with 10 points exp And 20 for PTE got invited. 75+5 261313. I suppose 261311 should be likewise


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Got invite now. cheers!!


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

st080805 said:


> From what i know, my friend with 10 points exp And 20 for PTE got invited. 75+5 261313. I suppose 261311 should be likewise


Thanks buddy for the info


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

aussiedesi said:


> Got invite now. cheers!!




What invite? Final or pre-invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi friends,

I need your inputs in order to finalize my decision. I am yet to submit my docs for NSW invite which I got on 14th March. As my DOE is 15-02-2019 I am expecting 189 invite next month.

The only problem nowadays with 190 according to me is processing time which is much more than 189.
Please suggest.

FYI, I have only one EOi for both.

Thanks
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
NSW pre invite - 14-Mar-2019


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Final...responded to preinvite on 15th Mar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your inputs in order to finalize my decision. I am yet to submit my docs for NSW invite which I got on 14th March. As my DOE is 15-02-2019 I am expecting 189 invite next month.
> 
> ...


This perception of delay in processing 190 application over 189 is just being blown out of proportion 
Only a handful of grants get reported on the forum and hence it may be not true

Don’t take your decision based on this data

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> This perception of delay in processing 190 application over 189 is just being blown out of proportion
> Only a handful of grants get reported on the forum and hence it may be not true
> 
> Don’t take your decision based on this data
> ...


Thanks NB,

I don't have a problem with that obligation for 2 years.
What matters for me is the faster grant. I have all the docs.

Thanks
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
NSW pre invite - 14-Mar-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> I don't have a problem with that obligation for 2 years.
> What matters for me is the faster grant. I have all the docs.
> ...


I have seen on the forum 190 being granted in 30 days and 189 waiting for 2 years

So this faster grant in 189 over 190 is just a myth

Even as per DHA guidelines, 190 gets a priority in processing over 189

Cheers


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> Final...responded to preinvite on 15th Mar


Congrats! And best of luck with the final stage! Re approval of the pre invite, Did you receive this confirmation via email or did you have to login to skill select to learn about the confirmation.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

got 2 emails incl one from skill select. seems it is taking 6 days now for this stage


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

got 2 emails incl one from skill select. seems it is taking 6 days now for this stage


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> got 2 emails incl one from skill select. seems it is taking 6 days now for this stage


It depends how strong is your case
I have seen members getting the final invite the next day also
Some wait for weeks 

Cheers


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> got 2 emails incl one from skill select. seems it is taking 6 days now for this stage


Congrats! When did you submit documents for NSW pre-invite?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> Final...responded to preinvite on 15th Mar


! 

Congrats! When did you submit the documents for pre-invite?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

15th Mar. i think it is a queue now. the ones filed on 14th were sent approval yesterday.today the ones for 15th and tomorrow it should be the ones after that..just my thought


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> 15th Mar. i think it is a queue now. the ones filed on 14th were sent approval yesterday.today the ones for 15th and tomorrow it should be the ones after that..just my thought


Any idea about any final invite received for software engineer for NSW, who applied for pre-invite after 14 March?


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> 15th Mar. i think it is a queue now. the ones filed on 14th were sent approval yesterday.today the ones for 15th and tomorrow it should be the ones after that..just my thought


I Filed mine on the 15th March too. Same ICT BA code and 75+5 points, 13+ yrs exp(8+ yrs assessed). Hoping it comes through early next week types 🤞


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

Not sure, if this trend is followed as I am waiting for the final the invite for close to 55 days. Submitted the application on 30th January


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi expert,

I have applied 190 for NSW for mechanical engineer ( 75 + 5) on 20 Mar 2019. Any idea what will be my chance to get pre-invite? and what would be the timeline ( e.g once per month) for invitation from the state? Sorry if this question is being adressed somehome before as I am new to this forum.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Robert1985 said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I have applied 190 for NSW for mechanical engineer ( 75 + 5) on 20 Mar 2019. Any idea what will be my chance to get pre-invite? and what would be the timeline ( e.g once per month) for invitation from the state? Sorry if this question is being adressed somehome before as I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


States including nsw do not follow any fixed pattern or schedule for sending invites 
They can send them as and when they find suitable candidates 

You will have to wait patiently for the pre invite 

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> If you don’t have vacant slots, you should do it, else avoid
> But no legal bar as such
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Ill keep this in mind. Cheers.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

User9999 said:


> Hey, Have you recieved preinvite for 261311?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G885F using Tapatalk


Hi User9999, Nope. I have only 5 pts for experience. But hope that invites will be sent in the coming months.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Robert1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expert,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi,

Just curious question: anyone in this thread received Pre-invite from NSW for mechanical engineer? If yes, could you please share when and your points? Really appreciate.

Regards,
Trong


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> 15th Mar. i think it is a queue now. the ones filed on 14th were sent approval yesterday.today the ones for 15th and tomorrow it should be the ones after that..just my thought


Hey,

Just out of curiosity,
Why didn't you wait for 189 next month? you accepted NSW invite?


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> aussiedesi said:
> 
> 
> > 15th Mar. i think it is a queue now. the ones filed on 14th were sent approval yesterday.today the ones for 15th and tomorrow it should be the ones after that..just my thought
> ...


For ICT Business Analyst 26111 code, 189 invite is not expected to come anytime sooner for 75 points going by the trends. It's probably the most slowest moving code going by trends. What's more, with the slashing of invites coming into effect the time lines could only get worse. Iscah estimates not before March 2020 for business analyst code with 75 points. 
However, it shouldn't be the case with your code and you should most likely receive in the next round or the one after


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Anyone received final invite for software engineer from NSW, who submitted pre-invite after 14 March?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vyks365 said:


> For ICT Business Analyst 26111 code, 189 invite is not expected to come anytime sooner for 75 points going by the trends. It's probably the most slowest moving code going by trends. What's more, with the slashing of invites coming into effect the time lines could only get worse. Iscah estimates not before March 2020 for business analyst code with 75 points.
> However, it shouldn't be the case with your code and you should most likely receive in the next round or the one after


That's exactly what I am also hoping so not taking NSW for now. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks
DOE- 15-Feb-2019
Stream: 261313
points: 75+5
NSW pre-invite -14-03-19 (on hold)


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

vyks365 said:


> Rupesh_Oz said:
> 
> 
> > aussiedesi said:
> ...


So if someone is applying now for BA/System Analyst with 75 points for 189, is it better to apply for 190 NSW too ? Assuming 20 in PTE


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> So if someone is applying now for BA/System Analyst with 75 points for 189, is it better to apply for 190 NSW too ? Assuming 20 in PTE


These are uncertain times

If you are ready to honour the 2 year Live and work in nsw commitments, you should apply

Cheers


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello all, 

Do we need to lodge new skill assessment application every time our designation changes in the current company?
Also can you please suggest what are chances of getting invite for 261313 code with 65 points in total.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Do we need to lodge new skill assessment application every time our designation changes in the current company?
> Also can you please suggest what are chances of getting invite for 261313 code with 65 points in total.


1. No

2. What is your points breakup for 261313 ?


----------



## NishaNene (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the answer. 
My point breakup is
Age -30
Education -15
English -10
Experience -5
SS -5


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

NishaNene said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> My point breakup is
> Age -30
> Education -15
> ...


Hi Nisha,

If you can increase your PTE (English) scores to 20 points, that would be great and moreover, the chances of receiving an invitation increases. Your scores will shoot upto 75 points for 189 and 75+5 for 190.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

*261313(Software Engineer)*

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone please share whether we are still getting any invites for software engineers(261313) skill for 190(especially Sydney and Victoria) and 189. 
I have seen the recent occupation list and I do not see the software engineer occupation. Is the software engineer(261313) category completely closed?

Thanks & Regards,
Manish


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please share whether we are still getting any invites for software engineers(261313) skill for 190(especially Sydney and Victoria) and 189.
> I have seen the recent occupation list and I do not see the software engineer occupation. Is the software engineer(261313) category completely closed?
> ...


I do not know which list you are looking at , but software engineers 261313 is very much open for both 189 and 190

I don’t see this category being banned anytime in the near future 
Whether states will sponsor them or not, is a different matter, as each state decides which category to invite based on its requirements 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please share whether we are still getting any invites for software engineers(261313) skill for 190(especially Sydney and Victoria) and 189.
> I have seen the recent occupation list and I do not see the software engineer occupation. Is the software engineer(261313) category completely closed?
> ...


Hi Manish,

Please have a re-check on the most recent update to the combined list of eligible skilled occupations occurred on 11 March 2019:

Occupation : Software Engineer (MLTSSL)
ANZSCO Code : 261313
Assessing Authority : ACS

186 - Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186)
189 - Skilled Independent (subclass 189) - Points-Tested
190 - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
407 - Training visa (subclass 407)
485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) - Graduate Work
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory Nominated
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage (subclass 482) – Medium Term Stream
187 - Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

Software Engineer (261313) is open.

For VIC:

1. If you go to Live In Melbourne website:
2. Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria
3. Scroll down to: Information and communications technology
4. Software Engineer (261313) is available.


For NSW:

NSW 190 Priority skilled occupation list - 2018-19
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
Updated 20 July 2018
Software Engineer (261313) is available.

Many are receiving invitations who have this code. I doubt this code stopped!!!


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

any recent NSW 190 visa - developer programmer 261312 invites with 75 points wo SS points but IELTS 7 (PTE 65) ? 

myimmitracker doesn't have this condition.. it shows recent 75s wo SS but IELTS as 8.0


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> I do not know which list you are looking at , but software engineers 261313 is very much open for both 189 and 190
> 
> I don’t see this category being banned anytime in the near future
> Whether states will sponsor them or not, is a different matter, as each state decides which category to invite based on its requirements
> ...


Thank you Brother for your response. :fingerscrossed:

Has anyone received the invitation for 189 and 190(NSW and VIC) under 261313*(Software*Engineer)* category in the month of March 2019?


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> Please have a re-check on the most recent update to the combined list of eligible skilled occupations occurred on 11 March 2019:
> 
> ...



Thank you, SG for the update.

It took a load off my mind.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thank you Brother for your response. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Has anyone received the invitation for 189 and 190(NSW and VIC) under 261313*(Software*Engineer)* category in the month of March 2019?


Hi Manish,

Many have received 189 invitations and 190 pre-invites for Software Engineer (261313) in March 2019.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Anyone received final invite for software engineer, for pre-invite for March round?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PSA said:


> Anyone received final invite for software engineer, for pre-invite for March round?


People have already started receiving the final invitation from last week.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

SG said:


> People have already started receiving the final invitation from last week.


Any software engineer received final invite?


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Brother for your response.
> ...



Thank you for your Response Bro.

What are the chances of getting the first invite under 261313 for 189(with 75 points) or 190(NSW OR VICTORIA with 80 points) ? When we can expect invite depending upon the current situation. 
Any inputs will be helpful.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thank you for your Response Bro.
> 
> What are the chances of getting the first invite under 261313 for 189(with 75 points) or 190(NSW OR VICTORIA with 80 points) ? When we can expect invite depending upon the current situation.
> Any inputs will be helpful.


Hi Manish,

PTE 20 points plus 75 points for 189 / 75+5 points for 190 have higher chances of receiving invitations. As mentioned earlier, the invitations cannot be predicted. But you can wait for the April round to happen. Who knows you might be as well invited!!

Have patience, your turn will also come.

Good Luck Manish!


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

*victoria or NSW 75 points*

Guys,
I have a situation here. I have an EOI with 70 points 190 Victoria for 261312 and was done on feb 20, 2019. I have recently got 5 points for spouse. I have to add them. 

1) Should I continue adding them in Victoria (which will make my points to 75) ? 
2) I should change the state to NSW (Keeping in mind that my friend with 75 points and same EOI date got NSW )?
3) can I have multiple EOIs with Victoria and NSW? 
4) is there any other state which can give me the invite in next session? 

Please note that I my Assessment will expire on May 7th 2019. This is my last chance here./


Regards,


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

*Nomination Docs*

I am planning to use my pre-invite and apply for NSW nomination. Can someone verify the list of documents I am planning to attach? Please let me know if something needs to be changed. 

employment 1 experience letter.pdf
employment 1 payslip.pdf
employment 1 reference letter.pdf
employment 2 experience letter.pdf
employment 2 payslip.pdf
employment 2 reference letter.pdf
employment 3 experience letter.pdf
employment 3 payslip.pdf
employment 3 reference letter.pdf
english language ability.pdf
passport.pdf
qualification bachelors degree certificate.pdf
qualification bachelors degree transcript.pdf
skills assessment.pdf
cv.pdf


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

jayaswalraj said:


> Guys,
> I have a situation here. I have an EOI with 70 points 190 Victoria for 261312 and was done on feb 20, 2019. I have recently got 5 points for spouse. I have to add them.
> 
> 1) Should I continue adding them in Victoria (which will make my points to 75) ?
> ...


1) Yes
2) It's not about your points breakdown, some people can have more points than others but not get invited. State looks at stuff like how high your english score is and how many years of work experience you have
3) Yes
4) Vic and NSW are your best bet

Also just do another assessment, it's not your last chance.


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) It's not about your points breakdown, some people can have more points than others but not get invited. State looks at stuff like how high your english score is and how many years of work experience you have
> 3) Yes
> 4) Vic and NSW are your best bet
> ...


Thanks.. updated as per adviced


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Anyone got final invite from NSW this week, for March pre-intive round? 
Last week some people did receive final invite.


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am planning to use my pre-invite and apply for NSW nomination. Can someone verify the list of documents I am planning to attach? Please let me know if something needs to be changed.
> 
> employment 1 experience letter.pdf
> employment 1 payslip.pdf
> ...


Hi Guys,

I have an inquiry. When I check the occupations ceilings on the skillselect website, they mention their the number of invitation issued for each code up to date. 
I wonder, does this number of invitation issued refer to the number of the invitation issued by states nor the number of the granted visas?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an inquiry. When I check the occupations ceilings on the skillselect website, they mention their the number of invitation issued for each code up to date.
> I wonder, does this number of invitation issued refer to the number of the invitation issued by states nor the number of the granted visas?
> ...


Skillselect shows only the number of invites sent by DHA under 189 through the monthly rounds 
It does not include the invites by the states
It also does not show the number of grants

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

PSA said:


> Anyone got final invite from NSW this week, for March pre-intive round?
> Last week some people did receive final invite.


Received it a few minutes back, hope you have also received it! All the very best!


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Received the final invite a few minutes back! 

However the document checklist is not accessible. (http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx)

Please help me to know the documents required to lodge the visa application. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

saravanaprabhu said:


> I am planning to use my pre-invite and apply for NSW nomination. Can someone verify the list of documents I am planning to attach? Please let me know if something needs to be changed.
> 
> employment 1 experience letter.pdf
> employment 1 payslip.pdf
> ...


are payslips mandatory documents?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Received the final invite a few minutes back!
> 
> However the document checklist is not accessible. (http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx)
> 
> Please help me to know the documents required to lodge the visa application. Thank you in advance for your help!


Congratulations Dinesh 

1. Passport of All Applicants
2. Educational Docs of all Applicants 
3. IELTS / PTE Score card
4. Documents that you submitted for ACS & the ACS Assessment Report PDF 
5. PCC from All countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in last 10 years - For all Applicants above 16 yrs
6. Bank Account Statements
7. IT Returns - Form16, Form 26AS
8. Resume / CV
9. Functional English Proof if you are having your spouse in your application
10. Birth Certificate
11. Marriage Certificate - Incase you are married
12. Affidavit for your Spouse - Incase she has a change in Surnames in different documents
13. Form 80
14. Form 1221
15. Aadhar Card
16. PAN Card
17. Salary Credit to Bank Statement(s)
18. Payslips
19. Promotion Letter & Salary Increment letter
20. Employment Offer letter & Relieving letter
21. Qualifications
22. Passport
23. PF Passbook
24. If you're claiming spouse points - all as above

Good Luck Dinesh!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Received the final invite a few minutes back!
> 
> However the document checklist is not accessible. (http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx)
> 
> Please help me to know the documents required to lodge the visa application. Thank you in advance for your help!


Congrats.
Could you please share your timeline 
thanks


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your Response Bro.
> ...


Thank you .


I have a question:
I already did ACS evaluation last year for my work experience which is valid till next year Feb. Previously, I worked for two companies and third one is current . However my past two companies name got changed, so should I go ahead and resubmit ACS with new company name so that there will be no confusion to CO ? 

OR else should I use the official letters from my past companies which shows company name got changed to new one. 

Any inputs will be helpful.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thank you .
> 
> 
> I have a question:
> ...


You can do the latter one as you mentioned. Submit all the proofs for the name change of the company.


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Received the final invite a few minutes back!
> 
> However the document checklist is not accessible. (http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx)
> 
> Please help me to know the documents required to lodge the visa application. Thank you in advance for your help!



Congrats!! When did you submit the docs?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Received the final invite a few minutes back!
> 
> However the document checklist is not accessible. (http://www.border.gov.au/visas/Pages/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist.aspx)
> 
> Please help me to know the documents required to lodge the visa application. Thank you in advance for your help!


Congrats Dinesh.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Received the final invite a few minutes back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dinesh 😃 Please share the timeline related to your Visa process.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Congrats.
> Could you please share your timeline
> thanks


Thank you. 

************************************************** *************
ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261312 - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
PTE-A Latest (15/02/2019) - L/88-R/90-S/79-W/90 , Overall - 89 

189-70 Points EOI DOE : 16/02/2019
Points: Age 30, Education -15, PTE - 20, Experience - 5 (8+ years experience - 4 years deducted)
190 NSW DOE: 28/02/2019
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019, Responded: 16/03/2019
NSW Invite: 27/03/2019


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone managed to re-assess from 261313 to 261312 with same roles and responsibilities?

It seems impossible to get the invitation from NSW with 5 points for experience. (70+5 with PTE 20). 

But NSW is giving invitations to many 261312 with 5 points for experience. (70+5 with PTE 20).

Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Skillselect shows only the number of invites sent by DHA under 189 through the monthly rounds
> It does not include the invites by the states
> It also does not show the number of grants
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. It is clear.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

SG said:


> Congratulations Dinesh
> 
> 1. Passport of All Applicants
> 2. Educational Docs of all Applicants
> ...


Thanks a ton for your time and reply! Have gotten many questions, hoping to get some solution.


1. My passport is getting expired in Dec 19, and I am currently working in Malaysia. My employer has asked me to go for extension in 1st week of May. So should I submit my application after getting the new passport? And can I do that as I submitted EOI with the current passport?
2. In above list, are '6. Bank Account Statements' and '17. Salary Credit to Bank Statement(s)' different? I have accounts in SBI and HDFC (HDFC is salary account), do I need to give the statements for both? Do I need to provide bank statements for my wife also?
3. In above list, are '2. Educational Docs of all Applicants' and '21. Qualifications' different? Do '21. Qualifications' mean any certifications (e.g. Java or Oracle) that one acquires during employment?
4. How can I get '23. PF Passbook'? I get some Provident Fund statements in my employee portal, but never came across a passbook.
5. Should I go for medicals also? (Assuming that if I complete medicals before application, there will be one less query from CO, and a bit faster speed.) If yes, I am unable to access the list of doctors and clinics where I can do that.
6. Do we need to submit vaccination chart for children?


************************************************** *************
ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261312 - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
PTE-A Latest (15/02/2019) - L/88-R/90-S/79-W/90 , Overall - 89 

189-70 Points EOI DOE : 16/02/2019
Points: Age 30, Education -15, PTE - 20, Experience - 5 (8+ years experience - 4 years deducted)
190 NSW DOE: 28/02/2019
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019, Responded: 16/03/2019
NSW Invite: 27/03/2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks a ton for your time and reply! Have gotten many questions, hoping to get some solution.
> 
> 
> 1. My passport is getting expired in Dec 19, and I am currently working in Malaysia. My employer has asked me to go for extension in 1st week of May. So should I submit my application after getting the new passport? And can I do that as I submitted EOI with the current passport?
> ...


1. December 2019 is too far. Submit the visa application with your existing (current) passport.

2. Bank Account Statements - Salary credits - 
a. SBI and HDFC both banks.
b. Under your wife's documents list, add the Financial Statements - Joint Account statement - Consolidate all the years and upload it.

3. Same.

4. PF Passbook - login to EPFO site using your UAN number. a. Get to know the UAN number from your employer.
b. Login to EPFO site and do the UAN activation first.
c. Next, login using the same credentials to EPFO site.
d. Click on "Download/Print your Updated Passbook anytime".

5. You can go for medicals before you lodge or after you make the visa payment. 
Check this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

Select you country and check which hospitals / clinics can you do the Health Assessment.

6. If you can give the vaccination chart, that's great!!!


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone managed to re-assess from 261313 to 261312 with same roles and responsibilities?
> 
> ...


Is this true, that NSW nominations differentiate between 261313 and 261312?
They are so closely related and I can't understand why the state would see a demand in one over the other.

For 189, my understanding is that all 2613xx are bundled together in the same queue.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Is this true, that NSW nominations differentiate between 261313 and 261312?
> They are so closely related and I can't understand why the state would see a demand in one over the other.
> 
> For 189, my understanding is that all 2613xx are bundled together in the same queue.


261311, 261312 and 261313 - they all are in the common pool of 2613**


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Is this true, that NSW nominations differentiate between 261313 and 261312?
> They are so closely related and I can't understand why the state would see a demand in one over the other.
> 
> For 189, my understanding is that all 2613xx are bundled together in the same queue.




It is true. 261313 category applicants are waiting with 70+5 points (PTE 20, Experience 5) more than 9 months for NSW but no hope so far.

It seems NSW ranks the applicants for each occupation code separately. There could be less applicants with high points in 261312 compared to 261313. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Is this true, that NSW nominations differentiate between 261313 and 261312?
> They are so closely related and I can't understand why the state would see a demand in one over the other.
> 
> For 189, my understanding is that all 2613xx are bundled together in the same queue.





Rahul_AUS said:


> It is true. 261313 category applicants are waiting with 70+5 points (PTE 20, Experience 5) more than 9 months for NSW but no hope so far.
> 
> It seems NSW ranks the applicants for each occupation code separately. There could be less applicants with high points in 261312 compared to 261313.
> 
> ...



I was about to write this Rahul. You are right, who knows the number of applicants with 261312 is higher with higher pointers compared to 261313 ones.

This is one of the similar situations for 261111 and 261112.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> are payslips mandatory documents?


It is not mandatory, but it was uploaded by our seniors. I did upload payslips.


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ************************************************** *************
> ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261312 - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
> ...


Hi,

You had 70+5 for NSW as a developer programmer?

Cheers
P


----------



## Yadsohal (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello All,

Is there any chance for NSW 489 with 65 points including SS (without Eng now only 6.5 overall) for 263111 or 261112 ??

Regards
Yad


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

SG said:


> AndrewHurley said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true, that NSW nominations differentiate between 261313 and 261312?
> ...


 hi SG, Can you elaborate on the 261111 and 261112 scenario? I am under 261112 so curious to know this .. .


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi friends, What is the trend on invite for 261111, 261112 for NSW with 75 w/o SS and PTE 20? I am confused if I should apply for 190 NSW or wait for 189 which is estimated for Dec 2019 ...
I am a business systems analyst in Banking and Finance domain...


----------



## Richard535 (Mar 14, 2019)

Why is it that Agricultural scientists are not been invited by New South Wales irrespective of the number of months you’ve expressed interest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> hi SG, Can you elaborate on the 261111 and 261112 scenario? I am under 261112 so curious to know this .. .


Hi Vaibhav,

261112 with 75+5 and PTE 20, there is a good chance to get 190 NSW. 

Check out my timelines:
I lodged my 190 NSW EOI on 13 Jan 2019, and soon after 5 days I received 190 NSW Pre-Invite on 18 Jan 2019. I uploaded the documents same day and paid $300 AUD. After 6 days, I got 190 NSW ITA on 24 Jan 2019.

Don't loose hope Vaibhav. Have patience and faith.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> 261112 with 75+5 and PTE 20, there is a good chance to get 190 NSW.
> 
> ...


Hey SG, I just started on this journey.. not loosing hope  thanks for sharing your scenario...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hey SG, I just started on this journey.. not loosing hope  thanks for sharing your scenario...


Good Luck Vaibhav. I am sure you'll get it soon.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi friends, What is the trend on invite for 261111, 261112 for NSW with 75 w/o SS and PTE 20? I am confused if I should apply for 190 NSW or wait for 189 which is estimated for Dec 2019 ...
> I am a business systems analyst in Banking and Finance domain...


What is your EOI date vaibhav ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

vyks365 said:


> I Filed mine on the 15th March too. Same ICT BA code and 75+5 points, 13+ yrs exp(8+ yrs assessed). Hoping it comes through early next week types 🤞


Received my NSW state nomination application approval/full invite today 

My timelines as below:
PTE-A (21/11/2018) - L/90-R/87-S/90-W/90 , Overall - 90
ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261111 ICT Business Analyst - 14/02/2019, Result- Positive (received on 07/03/2019)


189-75 Points EOI DOE : 09/03/2019
Points: Age 25, Education -15, PTE - 20, Experience - 15 (13+ years experience - 5 years deducted)
190 -75+5 points NSW EOI DOE: 09/03/2019
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019, Responded: 15/03/2019
NSW approval/Full-Invite: 29/03/2019


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

SG said:


> 1. December 2019 is too far. Submit the visa application with your existing (current) passport.
> 
> 2. Bank Account Statements - Salary credits -
> a. SBI and HDFC both banks.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help! Please help me with this question, it has made me sick!  

In form 80, for address, they are asking to provide even temporary addresses. So in my case, I am staying at a rented house in current country (Lease: 01-Nov-2017 till now). But I travelled to India for vacationin Nov. So, am I supposed to give details like this:

01-Nov-2017 to 01-Nov-2018: Current address.
01-Nov-2018 to 15-Nov-2018: My Indian Address.
16-Nov-2018 till now: Current address.

Also, I've gone for business visit and stayed in hotel (4 days or 5 days) while the above mentioned lease was still active. Am I supposed to provide those details also in address? 
Do we have to provide address proofs for all these cases? 

************************************************** *************
ACS Submitted for ANZSCO code 261312 - 22/04/2018, Result- Positive (received on 15/06/2018)
PTE-A Latest (15/02/2019) - L/88-R/90-S/79-W/90 , Overall - 89 

189-70 Points EOI DOE : 16/02/2019
Points: Age 30, Education -15, PTE - 20, Experience - 5 (8+ years experience - 4 years deducted)
190 NSW DOE: 28/02/2019
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019, Responded: 16/03/2019
NSW Invite: 27/03/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks a lot for your help! Please help me with this question, it has made me sick!
> 
> In form 80, for address, they are asking to provide even temporary addresses. So in my case, I am staying at a rented house in current country (Lease: 01-Nov-2017 till now). But I travelled to India for vacationin Nov. So, am I supposed to give details like this:
> 
> ...


You have to split the Indian address as illustrated by you
You need not show the business visit where you stayed in a hotel unlesss it was to Australia 

You are frustrated just by this much
In My form 80 i attached 20 extra pages

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to split the Indian address as illustrated by you
> You need not show the business visit where you stayed in a hotel unlesss it was to Australia
> 
> You are frustrated just by this much
> ...


Thank you so much! Feeling motivated after reading your form 80 situation!

And may I know if we have to submit address proofs also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thank you so much! Feeling motivated after reading your form 80 situation!
> 
> And may I know if we have to submit address proofs also?


Nope
Unless the co really smells a rat and asks for them specifically 

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Which is the best occupation in the following list for getting invite under 189 and 190 . Please provide your inputs on either ranking or % basis. 
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Which is the best occupation in the following list for getting invite under 189 and 190 . Please provide your inputs on either ranking or % basis.
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> ...


Under 189, all 3 are in the same group so doesn’t matter
Under 190, it’s all a matter of flavour of the season
It will keep changing from time to time and State to state

Get yourself assessed on the best suitable Anzsco code on your actual RnR 

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Thanks NB.

Can a person have more than one title with ACS ? LIKE one time get evaluated as software engineer and second time as programmer analyst ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> Can a person have more than one title with ACS ? LIKE one time get evaluated as software engineer and second time as programmer analyst ?


You can
But whether ACS will accept it or not, will depend on your paperwork 
Many members have gotten themselves assessed under multiple Anzsco codes simultaneously 

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB.
> ...



Thanks NB, it helps a lot. 

I have created EOI in 2017 starting and after that I have updated it many times. And recently I updated in March 2019. I hope my EOI account is not expired? I am asking this because I have read many places that EOI get expire after two years. 
How to check whether my EOI account is active or not and does skillselect shows which email Id is associated with an account ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks NB, it helps a lot.
> 
> I have created EOI in 2017 starting and after that I have updated it many times. And recently I updated in March 2019. I hope my EOI account is not expired? I am asking this because I have read many places that EOI get expire after two years.
> How to check whether my EOI account is active or not and does skillselect shows which email Id is associated with an account ?


The EOI will expire after 2 years

Anyways it’s not too late

You will lose only one month seniority for 189

Withdraw the earlier EOI and lodge a fresh EOI asap

Cheers


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks NB, it helps a lot.
> 
> I have created EOI in 2017 starting and after that I have updated it many times. And recently I updated in March 2019. I hope my EOI account is not expired? I am asking this because I have read many places that EOI get expire after two years.
> How to check whether my EOI account is active or not and does skillselect shows which email Id is associated with an account ?


Login to your skillselect account, and you will see the EOI homepage. Click on correspondence and you can see list of correspondence for all the changes that you had made earlier. click view correspondence on the latest one, and your correspondence pdf will be downloaded.

In the pdf you can see the lin "Your EOI will now expire on [DATE]". Most probably it will be 2 years from the date of creation of EOI.

Use manage account on the top right to update your email account.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks NB and SarvanaPrabhu.

My 189 is getting expired on 1 May 2019 and 190 on 23rd May 2019. Should I file a new EOI now(both 189 and 190) and keep current EOI also active which will automatically expire in May. Is it allowed or possible?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks NB and SarvanaPrabhu.
> 
> My 189 is getting expired on 1 May 2019 and 190 on 23rd May 2019. Should I file a new EOI now(both 189 and 190) and keep current EOI also active which will automatically expire in May. Is it allowed or possible?


It is unethical if not illegal 
Withdraw the 189/190 and file new asap

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> It is unethical if not illegal
> Withdraw the 189/190 and file new asap
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I am thinking to wait till next month April 20th. I might get an invite with the existing one. 

I Have a question - Once you get an invite, then does EOI expiry matters after that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks NB. I am thinking to wait till next month April 20th. I might get an invite with the existing one.
> 
> I Have a question - Once you get an invite, then does EOI expiry matters after that?


You should lodge the application in Immiaccount before the expiry of the EOI
You will not get the link to submit the application once it has expired 

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> You should lodge the application in Immiaccount before the expiry of the EOI
> You will not get the link to submit the application once it has expired
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. "You should lodge the application in Immiaccount before the expiry of the EOI". Lodging the application means paying the fees using immiaccount or we have to submit the documents also before lodging the application in immiaccount.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thank you NB. "You should lodge the application in Immiaccount before the expiry of the EOI". Lodging the application means paying the fees using immiaccount or we have to submit the documents also before lodging the application in immiaccount.


Basic documents like passport, skills assessment etc. have to be uploaded before you can reach the payment page
You can keep uploading the documents even after you have made the payment

Cheers


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats,*

I got query for updating record and any raise in points as per Sill Select.

1- I am *promoted to manager* level from professional specialist post. So should I have to update skill select or not ?

2- Engineer Australia assessment done as professional engineer so should i apply again with new CDR ?

3- Any additional information if someone got please share?

*Thanks*


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I currently have 85 points for Accountants 221111. I have 85 points for 190 and 80 points for 189.

As 189 will have their invitation round on 11th April, assuming all 85 pointers get their invitation. Would those same people be eligible to receive an invitation from 190 when 190 has their next round?

Basically, if someone receives an invitation from 189, can they also get an invitation from 190 after being invited from 189 round?

Thank You,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I currently have 85 points for Accountants 221111. I have 85 points for 190 and 80 points for 189.
> 
> ...


If the 189 and 190 are in the same EOI, then the moment the 189 invite Is issued, the EOI gets frozen and cannot get a 190 invite

But sadly most applicants apply in 2 separate EOIs so even if they get an invite under 189, they will still get an invite under the 190 if the state invites them, and in the process, one invite gets wasted

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

NB said:


> If the 189 and 190 are in the same EOI, then the moment the 189 invite Is issued, the EOI gets frozen and cannot get a 190 invite
> 
> But sadly most applicants apply in 2 separate EOIs so even if they get an invite under 189, they will still get an invite under the 190 if the state invites them, and in the process, one invite gets wasted
> 
> Cheers


Thank You. Also, if 189 is inviting candidates with 85 points for Accountants, would NSW also invite candidates with the same points? If they both invite at 85 points, it then defeats the purpose of 2 different invitations but with same points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Thank You. Also, if 189 is inviting candidates with 85 points for Accountants, would NSW also invite candidates with the same points? If they both invite at 85 points, it then defeats the purpose of 2 different invitations but with same points?


The 189 system is points based and is not subjective 
They have to invite the applicants with the highest points in that category first 

The 190 system is not points based
The states can invite any one they want irrespective of his points
So they can choose to invite an accountant with just 65 points and not invite someone with 100

Again sadly, states also choose to invite the applicants with highest points only defeating the purpose most of the time, but they do make exceptions 
I have seen members getting invites at very low points also whereas those with higher points in the same Anzsco codes were ignored 

It all depends if you have the niche skills that the state needs

Cheers


----------



## Farooq.Rwp (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys my profession is Electrical Engineering 23311 and currently I have 70 points what are my chances of getting the invitation for NSW and also can I lodge an application for victoria or any other state without any condition ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Farooq.Rwp said:


> Hi guys my profession is Electrical Engineering 23311 and currently I have 70 points what are my chances of getting the invitation for NSW and also can I lodge an application for victoria or any other state without any condition ?


Nobody is stopping you from lodging applications to as many states as you like including Victoria 
Go ahead and lodge separate EOIs for each state you are interested in 

What conditions are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> The 189 system is points based and is not subjective
> They have to invite the applicants with the highest points in that category first
> 
> The 190 system is not points based
> ...


But how do they select the ones with niche skills during pre-invite? We do not submit our resumes in EOI. All we submit is the ID number of skill assessment. Do they inspect skill assessment details and see the resumes in some way?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> But how do they select the ones with niche skills during pre-invite? We do not submit our resumes in EOI. All we submit is the ID number of skill assessment. Do they inspect skill assessment details and see the resumes in some way?


The states nominations department are super GODS
They move in mysterious ways, which we mortals cannot understand 

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> Thank You. Also, if 189 is inviting candidates with 85 points for Accountants, would NSW also invite candidates with the same points? If they both invite at 85 points, it then defeats the purpose of 2 different invitations but with same points?


Usually 190 will invite +5 points, so if 85 points are being invited for 189, 90 points will likely be the trend for invite for 190. It depends on each state though.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> Unless the co really smells a rat and asks for them specifically
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your help! Please help with these doubts.

Do we have to "fill + print + scan" form 80 and 1221 or is there any possibility to upload our signature in the form. Also, in form 1221, in Question 3 (Name in local script), I can not edit the text box. So I mentioned my name in Devnagari script in the Additional Information section. I hope that's fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Please help with these doubts.
> 
> Do we have to "fill + print + scan" form 80 and 1221 or is there any possibility to upload our signature in the form. Also, in form 1221, in Question 3 (Name in local script), I can not edit the text box. So I mentioned my name in Devnagari script in the Additional Information section. I hope that's fine.


Fill print scan is what I did
Alternatively you can just print the signature page, sign it scan it and append it to the rest of the pages 

Cheers


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

I am waiting for EOI invite for NSW. 

Did anyone got 190 invite ?
Can anyone tell by when I can get invite ?

Details as below:

EOI date: 29-AUG-18
190 point: 75
Code: 261313
English -10


----------



## eng_teo (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

Regarding the below information, when can i expect a pre-invitaion from NSW.

My occupation is Transport Engineer (233215)
Points (without state nomination points) : 65 points
EOI submission date : 27-03-2019
English level: PTE +65
Experience years: 6 Years

regerds,


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey @NB,

My wife has 9 years of IT experience out of which first 3 years is as BA and then software tester.

Now in form 80, I should only employment details of my spouse for those 3 years or till date ?

I have claimed 5 points rewarded for spouse as BA.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all and NB,

Could you please clarify my below query?

I have created one EOI on Sept 2017 with 60+5 for both 189 and NSW190. And created another EOI on Nov 2017 with 60+5 points for NSW alone.

I have increased my English score to 20 and updated both the EOIs on March 14th 2019.
Removed NSW in the first EOI and updated with 70 points for 189.
Updated second EOI with 75 points for NSW190.

Can I wait for the invite with these two EOIs or do I need to withdraw both the EOIs and create fresh ones.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi all and NB,
> 
> Could you please clarify my below query?
> 
> ...


Once your points changed, you have lost your seniority 
It has been reset to the date of points change i.e. 14.03.19

So withdraw both the old EOIs as they will anyways expire in 2019

Now create 2 new separate EOIs one for 189 and one for 190 nsw
As it’s only 2-3 weeks , you will not lose much seniority in 189 , but do it asap


Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Is it fine to create new EOI and keep the old ones until I get the invite?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Is it fine to create new EOI and keep the old ones until I get the invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


If you are confident of getting invite on the existing EOI, before they expire, then no need to file a new EOI

If not, then you can’t have 2 EOIs for same class of visa at the same time in the system
You will have to withdraw the earlier ones and file new
Cheers


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sure NB. Thanks a lot...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are confident of getting invite on the existing EOI, before they expire, then no need to file a new EOI
> 
> If not, then you can’t have 2 EOIs for same class of visa at the same time in the system
> You will have to withdraw the earlier ones and file new
> Cheers


Is it ok to have 1 for 189 and second for VIC 190 and third for NSW 190 and fourth for QLd 190 ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

anhad18 said:


> Is it ok to have 1 for 189 and second for VIC 190 and third for NSW 190 and fourth for QLd 190 ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Totally fine.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Is it ok to have 1 for 189 and second for VIC 190 and third for NSW 190 and fourth for QLd 190 ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


yeah, that's fine.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Is it ok to have 1 for 189 and second for VIC 190 and third for NSW 190 and fourth for QLd 190 ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Keep in mind some states ask if you have applied for or expressed interest into another state.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Big week guys. Hoping NSW has a large invitation round this Friday. With 189 invites going out on Thursday, expecting 190 next day.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Good Luck to all who are awaiting 189 invitation / 190 pre-invites. All the Best!


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Any accountant with 5 exp points and 80 overall points (without ss) got invited lately??


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Waiting for 190 invites eagerly... I'm just getting tired of waiting and waiting and waiting...


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rockstarapaque said:


> Any accountant with 5 exp points and 80 overall points (without ss) got invited lately??


There's been a few invites. however, they have had 20 points for English and 10 points for work experience. Let us know if you receive an invite.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Docs to submit for preinvite and final invite*

Hi Guys,
I am a little confused about the docs to be submitted with diff lists every where.
We are anticipating NSW invite this month or may be next month. We have a 2 year old child with no passport yet. Applied for it just today. I will take min 15 days.

I am just wondering 

1. what documents do we need to submit when we receive a preinvite.
2. How much time do we have to accept pre invite 
3. What's the fees


1. What documents should submit for final invite.
2. How much time do we have to accept final invite 
3. What's is the fees
4. When do we add children into the process
5. I have read about PCC (police clearance). How long does it take in India if we need to start one
6. Also when you submit the final docs, do we need to submit paystubs and employment proofs for exp ACS deducted. In our case they deducted 4 years (Btech ECE)

I know I might be duplicating the same questions , sorry wanted to be sure

Thanks
Deepika

Total points: 75 (189) / 80 (190)
261312
PTE:20
Experience Points: 10 (5 years)
Age 30 (30+ age)
Education : 15 
PP : 0 . - still need to apply for assessment with EA for 5 points. CDR's underway
EOI 189 : 29-03-2019
EOI 190 NSW / VIC : 29-03-2019


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a little confused about the docs to be submitted with diff lists every where.
> We are anticipating NSW invite this month or may be next month. We have a 2 year old child with no passport yet. Applied for it just today. I will take min 15 days.
> 
> ...


When you say 5 years of experience, I hope you are implying 5 years of *skilled experience*. 

Or is it 5 years of total experience?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Total 9 years and 5 years valid by ACS


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Fill print scan is what I did
> Alternatively you can just print the signature page, sign it scan it and append it to the rest of the pages
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your help! 

The form 16 copies that I have are digitally signed. But when I merge multiple files, these signatures become invalid. So, can I submit them as a zip file, or is there any workaround?


----------



## eng_teo (Jun 13, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> Big week guys. Hoping NSW has a large invitation round this Friday. With 189 invites going out on Thursday, expecting 190 next day.


Is it sure that the next invitaion round for NSW will be on Friday?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eng_teo said:


> Is it sure that the next invitaion round for NSW will be on Friday?


It’s BS

There are no rounds or fixed dates in 190
States including NSW send the invites as and when they like

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s BS
> 
> There are no rounds or fixed dates in 190
> States including NSW send the invites as and when they like
> ...


You'r statement is true. But looking at the previous trends, NSW issued invites 2 or 3 days after 189 round.
Regards


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Total 9 years and 5 years valid by ACS


Hi, Can some one shed some light into these questions please.. Thanks

Hi Guys,
I am a little confused about the docs to be submitted with diff lists every where.
We are anticipating NSW invite this month or may be next month. We have a 2 year old child with no passport yet. Applied for it just today. I will take min 15 days.

I am just wondering 

1. what documents do we need to submit when we receive a preinvite.
2. How much time do we have to accept pre invite 
3. What's the fees


1. What documents should submit for final invite.
2. How much time do we have to accept final invite 
3. What's is the fees
4. When do we add children into the process
5. I have read about PCC (police clearance). How long does it take in India if we need to start one
6. Also when you submit the final docs, do we need to submit paystubs and employment proofs for exp ACS deducted. In our case they deducted 4 years (Btech ECE)

I know I might be duplicating the same questions , sorry wanted to be sure

Thanks
Deepika

Total points: 75 (189) / 80 (190)
261312
PTE:20
Experience Points: 10 (5 years)
Age 30 (30+ age)
Education : 15 
PP : 0 . - still need to apply for assessment with EA for 5 points. CDR's underway
EOI 189 : 29-03-2019
EOI 190 NSW / VIC : 29-03-2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Can some one shed some light into these questions please.. Thanks
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I am a little confused about the docs to be submitted with diff lists every where.
> ...


Hi Deepika,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ship-190-visa-aspirants-402.html#post14826554

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## chriscornell (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, I really need your opinion about whether is there any chance for getting an invitation for SC 190 with 75 points under the occupation 221214 (internal auditor)?

For a while the cut off point for auditors under SC 189 is 80. But as we all know there’s no such data for SC 190. So considering the demand is tremendously high with this job, please tell me if I should bother myself with the application procedures at all?

Here’s my breakdown:

Age: 30
Language: 20
Degree: 15
Experience: 5
State sponsorship: 5
Total: 75 (incl ss)

Is there anybody got granted with the same occupation below 80 points or knows someone who got granted? Any comments is appreciated.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

chriscornell said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your opinion about whether is there any chance for getting an invitation for SC 190 with 75 points under the occupation 221214 (internal auditor)?
> 
> For a while the cut off point for auditors under SC 189 is 80. But as we all know there’s no such data for SC 190. So considering the demand is tremendously high with this job, please tell me if I should bother myself with the application procedures at all?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...new-born-baby-visa-189-a-16.html#post14763428

Someone has just lodged visa for Internal Auditor - 221214.


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

chriscornell said:


> Hi everyone, I really need your opinion about whether is there any chance for getting an invitation for SC 190 with 75 points under the occupation 221214 (internal auditor)?
> 
> For a while the cut off point for auditors under SC 189 is 80. But as we all know there’s no such data for SC 190. So considering the demand is tremendously high with this job, please tell me if I should bother myself with the application procedures at all?
> 
> ...


Hello Chris,

If I base myself on immitracker data (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190), internal auditors with 70+5 points were nominated by NSW in 2017. Since March 2018 till date, they only invited IA with 75+5 and 80+5. 

In addition, it also seems that they are looking for superior English (which you have) and work experience of more than 3 years. 

I personally think that you would be in a better position if you could secure more points. In the meantime you could still logged your EOI as you never know your luck. 
How much longer to you need to work to get to 3+ working experience? NAATI could also be an option to secure an additional 5 points - but it's quite a lengthy process.

I'm also waiting for a nomination from NSW with 75+5 points. Let's stay positive! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Cheers.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Catrine said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> If I base myself on immitracker data (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190), internal auditors with 70+5 points were nominated by NSW in 2017. Since March 2018 till date, they only invited IA with 75+5 and 80+5.
> 
> ...


Good Luck to you Catrine and Chris. Hope you receive invitation soon!


----------



## Catrine (Jun 18, 2018)

SG said:


> Good Luck to you Catrine and Chris. Hope you receive invitation soon!


Thanks SG!


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...new-born-baby-visa-189-a-16.html#post14763428
> 
> Someone has just lodged visa for Internal Auditor - 221214.



Hi,

70+5 might be very tough given the going selection rate for Internal auditors. I have 80 + 5 (SS) and i am still waiting for an invite for 2 months. (EOI Feb 6th).

Im hoping for an invite in this round, so let'see how that goes. Since NSW is very picky there are no guarantees on invites..especially for non engineering occupations.

Regards
Aroon R


----------



## chriscornell (Jan 26, 2019)

Catrine said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> If I base myself on immitracker data, internal auditors with 70+5 points were nominated by NSW in 2017. Since March 2018 till date, they only invited IA with 75+5 and 80+5.
> 
> ...


Catrine,

Thank you for the very useful info and the great feedback. I already have 5 points from the 3 years of experience. By the time I get over 5 years of experience, I'll lose equal points from age. 

Regarding NAATI, I am not living in Australia, so I don't have the chance to get that exam.

So here it is. 75 is my top. I don't think there is any other way to add on it without being onshore. If there is... well I'm all ears!


----------



## ash-forum (Feb 22, 2019)

*Production/Plant Engg - 233513*

Hi...i am planning to submit EOI for 190 - NSW.
Just wanted to check if anybody got invite from NSW under 233513 - Production/Plant engg


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Hoping you'll could assist me.

I initially created an EOI on 28/02/2018.

Points were updated on 15/03/2019

Today, 10/04/2019, i made changes to the EOI WITHOUT the total points being affected.

On my EOI homepage, this is what I get - 

EOI Initially Submitted On: 28/02/2018
EOI Last Submitted On: 10/04/2019

Will this affect my EOI effect date? Or will this affect me getting an invite from NSW as i last submitted my EOI today?

Thanks,


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping you'll could assist me.
> 
> ...


Download points breakdown it should have date of effect

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Download points breakdown it should have date of effect
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I does not?

Only has the below:

EOI Initially Submitted On: 28/02/2018
EOI Last Submitted On: 10/04/2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> I does not?
> 
> Only has the below:
> 
> ...


The date do you see when you login to your EOI (place you see your points). That itself is your Date of Effect for your EOI.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

SG said:


> The date do you see when you login to your EOI (place you see your points). That itself is your Date of Effect for your EOI.


So, is it valid for two years from date of effect or still EOI created date?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> So, is it valid for two years from date of effect or still EOI created date?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Check the validity of your EOI in the points breakdown PDF.

Where you get the points breakdown PDF ?
1. Login to your EOI.
2. Top right - 2 hyperlinks
a. View EOI
b. View Points Breakdown - *click here* - PDF will get downloaded.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> So, is it valid for two years from date of effect or still EOI created date?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


EOI expiry is calculated from "EOI Initially Submitted On"

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> The form 16 copies that I have are digitally signed. But when I merge multiple files, these signatures become invalid. So, can I submit them as a zip file, or is there any workaround?


Thanks in advance for help!

I have all the documents to upload in immi account except the PCC in my host country, which will take another 30 days at max considering current trend. Can I lodge the application while waiting for the document or should I upload all the documents together? Also, is there any probability to upload zip files? Because my form 16 is digitally signed, and the sign becomes invalid if I merge several form 16 together.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks in advance for help!
> 
> I have all the documents to upload in immi account except the PCC in my host country, which will take another 30 days at max considering current trend. Can I lodge the application while waiting for the document or should I upload all the documents together? Also, is there any probability to upload zip files? Because my form 16 is digitally signed, and the sign becomes invalid if I merge several form 16 together.


You can upload all the documents that are ready and submit the application 

You can upload the pcc as and when you get it

You cannot zip a file

It’s absolutely not allowed

Use a different merging utility
I faced no problems when I did it

Cheers


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

ugandar123 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Did you get the invite? some dev prog with 75 got NSW invite on mar 14th


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> If you are already in Sydney, my suggestion is go with NSW, what if something changes in April and they stop 189 invites or whatever..
> 
> If you apply for NSW now, I believe you will receive the invitation to apply before 11th April, if not then you will be getting 189 invite on 11th April anyways..
> 
> ...


Did you accept NSW? if not then it was a costly miss


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Did you accept NSW? if not then it was a costly miss


My god,

I just avoided an apocalypse last night. I was about to ignore my 190 NSW invite for April round 189.
Thanks to you guys i accepted 190 invite and lodged my visa.
I really appreciate your help guys for making this crucial decision.

Thanks
DOE: 15-02-2019
Total points - 75+ 5 (NSW)
Stream - 261313
NSW Pre Invite - 14/03/2019
190 lodged: 6th April 2019


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> My god,
> 
> I just avoided an apocalypse last night. I was about to ignore my 190 NSW invite for April round 189.
> Thanks to you guys i accepted 190 invite and lodged my visa.
> ...


Happy for you  all the best for rest of the process! 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019(updated CCL and suspended EoI on 7th Mar and resumed on 8th April ) 
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> Happy for you  all the best for rest of the process!
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...


Thanks Mate. All the best.
Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

software developer comes under which anzsco code ?
thanks in advance


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> software developer comes under which anzsco code ?
> 
> thanks in advance


261312

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> 261312
> 
> ANZ- 261313
> DOE- 03/09/2018
> ...


Thanks for reply
IS IT COME UNDER 261313 ?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if NSW sends pre-invite at a specific hour, like 189 rounds which happen at 12:15AM AUST?


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone??


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

hamidd said:


> Does anyone know if NSW sends pre-invite at a specific hour, like 189 rounds which happen at 12:15AM AUST?



Anyone??


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Does anyone know if NSW sends pre-invite at a specific hour, like 189 rounds which happen at 12:15AM AUST?


No fixed date and time for 190 NSW sending pre-invites.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> My god,
> 
> I just avoided an apocalypse last night. I was about to ignore my 190 NSW invite for April round 189.
> Thanks to you guys i accepted 190 invite and lodged my visa.
> ...


Congratulations Rupesh 

Good Luck!


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Experts!
Hope you have a nice day

Is the employment Assessment is mandatory for 190? Can we lodge 190 Eoi and then initiate skill assessment. 

Thanks 
P



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Hi Experts!
> Hope you have a nice day
> 
> Is the employment Assessment is mandatory for 190? Can we lodge 190 Eoi and then initiate skill assessment.
> ...


Employment assessment from the authorities is better to have before filing in your EOI.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Hi Experts!
> Hope you have a nice day
> 
> Is the employment Assessment is mandatory for 190? Can we lodge 190 Eoi and then initiate skill assessment.
> ...


When you submit your EOI in SkillSelect you will be given an indicative points score based on the claims you have made. If you do not obtain a score of 65 points you will not be invited to apply for this visa.

Higher the points, higher chances of receiving the invitation.

1. Give PTE / IELTS first. Nowadays with the competition increasing exponentially, I am sure, everyone wants to get 20 points. Try your luck to get 20 points in the first attempt.
2. After you have 20 points in PTE / IELTS, then go for your skills assessment.
3. Then file your EOI.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Employment assessment from the authorities is better to have before filing in your EOI.




So it is not mandatory to have employment assessment at time of lodging eoi.
I can immediately initiate process after lodging eoi. I can do this? Then I will have employment assessment as well if I need to lodge visa.

Thanks all for kind replies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

What happened to NSW round after 189?Thats what the trend was from last couple of months right?What about April?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

APril 189 was a low invite round not sure if similar trends follow for NSW. Having said that, I believe wait for a few days since state never claims to send pre invites on a fixed date and time. I think is entirely at the state discretion


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

No invites today? NSW usually invites in the 2nd week of each month. Would be very disappointing if there’s no round in April


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Please tell Software Developer can come under 261313 ANZSCO Code or not ??


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> Please tell Software Developer can come under 261313 ANZSCO Code or not ??



Software Engineer -261313
Programmer-261312

Choose according to job roles.

Thanks
Karunakar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> Please tell Software Developer can come under 261313 ANZSCO Code or not ??


Yes, however it depends on roles and responsibilities

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> Please tell Software Developer can come under 261313 ANZSCO Code or not ??


Yes, it can.

2613** Software and Applications Programmers - has a common pool for the following:
261313 - Software Engineer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> No invites today? NSW usually invites in the 2nd week of each month. Would be very disappointing if there’s no round in April


There is no set week/date. It is generally after 11th of every month. In Jan they sent on 18th.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> > No invites today? NSW usually invites in the 2nd week of each month. Would be very disappointing if there’s no round in April
> ...


Yes that’s right. I’m assuming since yesterday was the 11th, they will issue the invites some time next week as they have been issuing invites on Wednesday, Thursdays and Fridays. Hoping it’s on Wednesday, 17th.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

JUst hoping that is true . I must have had applied for NSW during my initial application on feb 19,2019. 
Just hope I have not made it too late


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

Received NSW approval today after close to 70 days. 
Can someone share the payment mode from India for visa fees which will have minimum additional charges.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Received NSW approval today after close to 70 days.
> Can someone share the payment mode from India for visa fees which will have minimum additional charges.


Congrats.thats some wait for the approval !
I'd recommend going with the forex card option- icici axis or hdfc . There's a thread on here regarding visa fee payment options. Forex card seemed the most suggested and popular. Approach the bank and explain to them the purpose - you could show them the visa invite letter.


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Received NSW approval today after close to 70 days.
> Can someone share the payment mode from India for visa fees which will have minimum additional charges.


 Congratulations!!! Is this pre-invite?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Congratulations!!! Is this pre-invite?


This is the final invite also called nomination approval

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I've tried to answer this myself by looking at immitracker and other avenues. However, I'm unable to find anything concrete. Hence posting it here.

I've got my skills evaluated for 261311-Analyst programmer with 5 points for total experience (14 months onshore experience). Now I'm a bit uncertain if NSW invites any analysts at all as I mostly come across 261312 posts. 

Should I go ahead and get my ACS assessment reviewed ? Or 261311 is just fine?

Not sure how to update my signature but points overview as follows.
Age:30
PTE:20
Edu+Aus study:20
Exp:5

Any inputs or pointers on this are appreciated.

Thanks -H


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Received NSW approval today after close to 70 days.
> Can someone share the payment mode from India for visa fees which will have minimum additional charges.


Congratulations Arun 

1. Forex card - HDFC / ICICI
2. Edited
3. Credit card - costly affair!!!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

h261311 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've tried to answer this myself by looking at immitracker and other avenues. However, I'm unable to find anything concrete. Hence posting it here.
> 
> ...


2613*** Software and Applications Programmers - one common pool


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> JUst hoping that is true . I must have had applied for NSW during my initial application on feb 19,2019.
> Just hope I have not made it too late


Have patience. Keep faith. Hope you receive your 190 NSW pre-invite soon! Good Luck!


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

SG said:


> 2613*** Software and Applications Programmers - one common pool


Just to make sure - this applies to NSW 190 or only 189?

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

SG said:


> 2613*** Software and Applications Programmers - one common pool




What do you mean by common pool? NSW is only inviting 261312.

261313 is not invited since many months with 70+5 points.

So common pool in what sense?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

regattekreddy said:


> What do you mean by common pool? NSW is only inviting 261312.
> 
> 261313 is not invited since many months with 70+5 points.
> 
> ...


For 189 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations Arun
> 
> 1. Forex card - HDFC / ICICI
> 2. If you have a friend in Australia, they can make the payment from their end and you can pay directly to their account.
> 3. Credit card - costly affair!!!!


Thanks a lot for the wishes and information. 
I will try for HDFC forex card as it doesn't required flight ticket for existing customer. Still need to confirm


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Thanks a lot for the wishes and information.
> I will try for HDFC forex card as it doesn't required flight ticket for existing customer. Still need to confirm



You don't need a ticket or visa to get HDFC Forex card if you are an existing customer. The online form asks for a date of travel, give some random travel date. I have got it recently and gonna use the same for applying for 190 Visa.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks in advance for your help! 

1. Please help me to understand 'Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph'.

Do we have to provide passport photo in hardcopy at any time in the process?


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

hi forummers , 
I was filling out the 17 page form on the immiaccount to apply and make the payment for 190 visa for NSW .
After completion of filling all the relevant details of self dependent and child on the 17 step form , when i click on the next button after the review information page , i'm led to the 'upload documents' page where i'm asked to upload all required docs. 
However , i wanted to first proceed to the payment page and make the payment following which i planned to upload/attach all documents including the 'required' documents . 

I notice that the system throws an alert/warning at this step on clicking next saying 
"If you choose to submit the application without attaching all required documents, you will need to provide a reason."
'explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time* ' 

What reason must be provided to explain this ? 
Would it be ok to state a reason and make the payment first and then upload ALL the docs?
Or is it better to upload some docs (if not all) and then proceed to the payment page ?

Please help with your advice on this matter.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> hi forummers ,
> I was filling out the 17 page form on the immiaccount to apply and make the payment for 190 visa for NSW .
> After completion of filling all the relevant details of self dependent and child on the 17 step form , when i click on the next button after the review information page , i'm led to the 'upload documents' page where i'm asked to upload all required docs.
> However , i wanted to first proceed to the payment page and make the payment following which i planned to upload/attach all documents including the 'required' documents .
> ...


Upload the basic documents like passport, skills assessment PTEA scores pcc etc and then move ahead

You will be allowed to upload further documents after paying the visa fees also

This is what most members are doing since the rules changed last year

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 1. Please help me to understand 'Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph'.
> 
> Do we have to provide passport photo in hardcopy at any time in the process?


Nope
Hard copy will never be required 

Just write your name on the back of the photo and then scan both the front and back and upload it

Cheers


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks NB! Will follow the very same


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Upload the basic documents like passport, skills assessment PTEA scores pcc etc and then move ahead
> 
> You will be allowed to upload further documents after paying the visa fees also
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am just curious why it is better to pay before finishing all documents? is there some sort of deadline for payment less than uploading document? or payment will confirm the invitation before expires and gives some time for the applicant to finish his application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just curious why it is better to pay before finishing all documents? is there some sort of deadline for payment less than uploading document? or payment will confirm the invitation before expires and gives some time for the applicant to finish his application?


I took 15 days to finish uploading my documents
I merged and split the documents in the best possible combination before uploading them 
You come to know the various drop downs available in the Immiaccount only when you get the invite 

So instead of wasting time in uploading documents and then paying the fees, upload the skeletal documents and pay the visa fees so that your application is in queue and then at leisure upload the balance documents 

Cheers


----------



## gopal15 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi all, I have submitted my eoi for 189 on 75 points with effect date of 24/02/2019. 

Now I am thinking of submitting 190 for NSW as well, but would that change effect date for 189 as well? However, I am already working here in Melbourne for a employer as a software developer, would I be able continue work here?

Anzsco code: 261312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopal15 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my eoi for 189 on 75 points with effect date of 24/02/2019.
> 
> Now I am thinking of submitting 190 for NSW as well, but would that change effect date for 189 as well? However, I am already working here in Melbourne for a employer as a software developer, would I be able continue work here?
> 
> Anzsco code: 261312


Make a separate EOI for nsw 190
Your 189 will not be affected

But you cannot hope to get a sponsorship from nsw while you are working in Vic
If you have a job offer from nsw, then only you will stand to get a SS

You have better chance to get a SS from Vic 
Make an separate EOI for Vic 190 , if not already done

Cheers


----------



## gopal15 (Dec 2, 2018)

NB said:


> gopal15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I have submitted my eoi for 189 on 75 points with effect date of 24/02/2019.
> ...


I believe 190 vic requires 3 years experience for 2613* however NSW doesn’t have such a condition. I have read you can move another state if you have a job offer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopal15 said:


> I believe 190 vic requires 3 years experience for 2613* however NSW doesn’t have such a condition. I have read you can move another state if you have a job offer?


You mean sponsorship from nsw but you want to work in Vic because you have a job offer from VIC ?

Not as a right 
You can request nsw to release you and only in very few rare cases they give you a release

Cheers


----------



## vijayraju12 (Mar 13, 2019)

arunkumar4478 said:


> Received NSW approval today after close to 70 days.
> Can someone share the payment mode from India for visa fees which will have minimum additional charges.


Congratulations!!

My agent suggested this card "NIYO Global Card".

www(.)goniyo(.)com

There is 0 forex markup charge and only be charged at the prevalent VISA exchange rate


----------



## vipinkumar (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi ,

I am really worried whether 261313 code with 75 points in NSW , need to expect how much wait time.

Please suggest.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

No one can predict in this uncertain times. April round was very low for 189 and not sure if the 190 will follow the same. Let's hope we get some relief this week in the invites for NSW.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

vipinkumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am really worried whether 261313 code with 75 points in NSW , need to expect how much wait time.
> 
> Please suggest.


Do you mean when you would receive preinvite . That is hard to predict with such times of very low 189 round. Let's sta hopeful we receive it this week.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi,
This is a generic doubt . Upon lodging the 190 visa, the payment is made . Suppose later in 2-3 weeks time , if additional documents are added :
1. For the CO, would the file priority be based on payment made date or the latest document addition date.


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

vipinkumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am really worried whether 261313 code with 75 points in NSW , need to expect how much wait time.
> 
> Please suggest.


When did you apply 190?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

vipinkumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is 70+5 then I think there very small chance of invite. It would be better to increase English score if possible

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

Any 2613* NSW 190 invites today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

vipinkumar said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have also applied for 261313 with 70+5 points.

/SNIP/

Thanks
Karunakar



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

h261311 said:


> Any 2613* NSW 190 invites today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ye anyone got April month invite from NSW?


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

praveen14 said:


> Ye anyone got April month invite from NSW?



Nope. Hoping to have a round before Easter break. Fingers crossed.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

This year mostly the preinvites have come on Wednesday to friday .. so praying they do it this Friday ..


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

st080805 said:


> This year mostly the preinvites have come on Wednesday to friday .. so praying they do it this Friday ..


Can't happen this Friday. Good Friday is a public holiday here in NSW.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, My friend has 65+5 NSW state points would he be invited in the next round with these points?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

h261311 said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > This year mostly the preinvites have come on Wednesday to friday .. so praying they do it this Friday ..
> ...


So hope atleast by Thursday than get the pre invite


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

*Eoi 70+5*

Hi everyone, just submitted my EOI last Friday for NSW 190 Visa:

My points are 70 + 5 from the state sponsorship, so 75 in total.

My occupation is Early childhood teacher (241111)

Just wanted to ask if you guys think I have a chance to get invited. I saw people getting invitations with this points but after April's round for 189, I am not sure anymore. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gersus said:


> Hi everyone, just submitted my EOI last Friday for NSW 190 Visa:
> 
> My points are 70 + 5 from the state sponsorship, so 75 in total.
> 
> ...


Yours is a rare Anzsco code so maybe you can get an invite
Submit a separate application for Vic also, if you are willing to live there 

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Yours is a rare Anzsco code so maybe you can get an invite
> Submit a separate application for Vic also, if you are willing to live there
> 
> You will have to wait patiently
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply! I will love to apply to VIC as well but state sponsorship requires two years of experience, which I do not have unfortunately. I guess I will have to wait patiently like you said and see what happens


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> Yours is a rare Anzsco code so maybe you can get an invite
> Submit a separate application for Vic also, if you are willing to live there
> 
> You will have to wait patiently
> ...


Hi NB, regarding VIC I.T work experience, is the experience used to meet ACS assessment counted as part of the tree year work experience Or is it just experience after the skulled met date?

I will appreciate your kind response


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Got the NSW invite today.

@NB, can u please suggest the documents to be uploaded.


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

prashantagstya said:


> Got the NSW invite today.


Do you mind sharing your ANZSCO and points breakdown please?

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

prashantagstya said:


> Got the NSW invite today.
> 
> @NB, can u please suggest the documents to be uploaded.




You mean pre-invite? Or Final invite?
What is your code and points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

source received from Chinese agency that NSW has sent so many invitations today already, happened 20 mins ago.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> Got the NSW invite today.
> 
> @NB, can u please suggest the documents to be uploaded.


What's your points breakdown mate?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Got the NSW invite today.
> 
> @NB, can u please suggest the documents to be uploaded.


Congratulations Prashant


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am happy to share that I got pre invitation email from NSW today (16 of April) at 1:38 AM UTC. My anszco code is:261313 Software Engineer with DOE on 3 of April 2019 with 75+5 points. 

After the last round results, I was not expecting it and thanks to God that I've received it.

Thanks everyone for your help, and hope this journey will complete until getting the grant.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Got the NSW invite today.
> 
> @NB, can u please suggest the documents to be uploaded.


Hi Prashant,

Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

After you receive your 190 NSW Pre-Invite:
1. Click on the link given in the email.
2. Fill up the details.
3. Submit all the documents.
4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD
5. Submit your application.

Required Documents:
1. All documents that you submitted for skills assessment authority
2. PTE Score Card
3. Passport (Bio-data page of your passport)
4. CV / Resume

Basically, all documents to be uploaded to show Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your EOI application.

If you have claimed spouse points, follow the above (same) points.

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ship-190-visa-aspirants-402.html#post14826554

Good Luck Prashant


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to share that I got pre invitation email today from NSW today (16 of April) at 1:38 AM UTC. My anszco code is:261313 Software Engineer with DOE on 3 of April 2019 with 75+5 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Hamidd,

Very happy for you. Congratulations


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
> 
> ...


Does any document require certification? or just a scan of the original document is enough? what about family, I am married and have a 10 months child, do I need to submit any document related to my family at this stage?

Thank you


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to share that I got pre invitation email from NSW today (16 of April) at 1:38 AM UTC. My anszco code is:261313 Software Engineer with DOE on 3 of April 2019 with 75+5 points.
> 
> ...


Congrats, mate.

Could you please also share your English score and Work experience split into overseas and Australian experience?
It would give us an idea of how far down the pile of 75+5 on 261313 they have come.

Thanks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Does any document require certification? or just a scan of the original document is enough? what about family, I am married and have a 10 months child, do I need to submit any document related to my family at this stage?
> 
> Thank you


1. Just color scan - whatever documents you to ACS / other skills authority - give the same.
2. PTE Score Card - color scan
3. CV / Resume - Save it as PDF
4. Nothing to give regarding newborn. That's at the time of visa lodgement.

If you have claimed spouse points in EOI, give above 1 to 3

Proceed with $300 AUD fees payment

Submit your application.

Wait for 190 NSW Invitation to Apply for Visa.

Remember: The highlighted link that you see in your email - it has limited clicks so prepare your documents and then start uploading the documents .

Good Luck Hamidd


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> Congrats, mate.
> 
> Could you please also share your English score and Work experience split into overseas and Australian experience?
> It would give us an idea of how far down the pile of 75+5 on 261313 they have come.
> ...


thank you mate.

sure, here is the break down:
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
English (PTE): 20 points
Experience (offshore): 15 points
ACS assessment as Software Engineer


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Any 70+5 261313 got invite from NSW?please reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

SG said:


> 1. Just color scan - whatever documents you to ACS / other skills authority - give the same.
> 2. PTE Score Card - color scan
> 3. CV / Resume - Save it as PDF
> 4. Nothing to give regarding newborn. That's at the time of visa lodgement.
> ...


Thank you SG. 

I didn't claim points for my spouse, so I will just proceed with my documents as you suggested.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

SG said:


> Congratulations Prashant




Hey congrats..what is your job code and points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have 75 + 5 but i didnt get an invite- developer programmer

English - 10 points..


----------



## h261311 (Apr 12, 2019)

Quite disappointing not receiving an invite despite having 75+5, Eng-20 and Aus experience


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

h261311 said:


> Quite disappointing not receiving an invite despite having 75+5, Eng-20 and Aus experience


The SS process is totally a mystery and opaque

You have to live with it

Cheers


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Not received Invite today
261312 - 70+5 (Age -25, Edu - 15, English - 20, Exp - 10, SS - 5)
DOE - 1-Mar-2019


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

h261311 said:


> Quite disappointing not receiving an invite despite having 75+5, Eng-20 and Aus experience


it is really strange. hope you get it in the next round mate, don't lose hope.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

hamidd said:


> it is really strange. hope you get it in the next round mate, don't lose hope.




Can you please confirm if anybody with 70+5 got invite today for 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

h261311 said:


> Quite disappointing not receiving an invite despite having 75+5, Eng-20 and Aus experience


NSW prefers invite with 5-10+ years of experience, seems like you only have 1 year of aus experience. Someone may have less points and a later DOE than you but with more work experience they'll likely get NSW invite.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> NSW prefers invite with 5-10+ years of experience, seems like you only have 1 year of aus experience. Someone may have less points and a later DOE than you but with more work experience they'll likely get NSW invite.




I have 10 year experience and 20 points in English with total 70 points +SS .

I have still not recieved invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

praveen14 said:


> I have 75 + 5 but i didnt get an invite- developer programmer
> 
> English - 10 points..


Bump up your english points. NSW usually only invites 20 points english.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> Can you please confirm if anybody with 70+5 got invite today for 261313.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not Invited 

70+5 Points. 261313. English 20. Experience 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Bump up your english points. NSW has not invited anyone that has less than superior english for years.


that isnt true.. if you look back the same thread a dude got invited with 75+5.. english at 10


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> I have 75 + 5 but i didnt get an invite- developer programmer
> 
> English - 10 points..


Hi Praveen,

If there is any chance of improving your English points, do it. That will make you get a robust score of 85+5 for 190 and 85 for 189. Actually a strong score!

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> that isnt true.. if you look back the same thread a dude got invited with 75+5.. english at 10


Praveen, everyone's case is unique! Nothing can be predicted. But if you have a chance to increase your points, it's your call!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> NSW prefers invite with 5-10+ years of experience, seems like you only have 1 year of aus experience. Someone may have less points and a later DOE than you but with more work experience they'll likely get NSW invite.


That is not true 

1 case got invited today - 85 w/o ss, no work experience - General Accountant. 

His/her DOE was 6th April 2019. 10 day movement. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-72172


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

SG said:


> 1. Just color scan - whatever documents you to ACS / other skills authority - give the same.
> 2. PTE Score Card - color scan
> 3. CV / Resume - Save it as PDF
> 4. Nothing to give regarding newborn. That's at the time of visa lodgement.
> ...



Hi SG, I have claimed 5 points. Could you please clarify the below queries I have.

1) Do I need to name the PDF document with my name? For example, if i am submitting points for my work experience, do i need to name the payslip as 'NAMEPAYSLIP?

2) As I will be submitting 2 education and work experience documents for my spouse and myself, should I name each document with our names too?

Thank You,


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> That is not true
> 
> 1 case got invited today - 85 w/o ss, no work experience - General Accountant.
> 
> ...


I was talking about that job code - specifically IT job codes. Accountants are different.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

Need your advice on the below query: 
1. I submitted EOI in FEB-2019 for VIC 190 Visa and waiting for the invite. we were expecting the baby in April-2019 and didn't add baby in EOI family member count at that time. 
Do i need to update my EOI now & mentioned about the family member count or no need at the moment? 

2. Is there any issue if i get the invite and then i'll mention about newborn baby rather than update the EOI. 

Pls suggest.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> I was talking about that job code - specifically IT job codes. Accountants are different.


So only IT job codes require work experience? 
Accountant people can get a 190 invitation @ 85 + 5 without work experience?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

My friend got an invite today for accountant general. She is on 85 + 5, 20 points for English, 5 points for 1 year australian work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

praveen14 said:


> that isnt true.. if you look back the same thread a dude got invited with 75+5.. english at 10


I don't see it? even on immitracker?

Unless you are a rare job code


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi SG, I have claimed 5 points. Could you please clarify the below queries I have.
> 
> 1) Do I need to name the PDF document with my name? For example, if i am submitting points for my work experience, do i need to name the payslip as 'NAMEPAYSLIP?
> 
> ...


Hi Moiz,

1. 
Example:

Payslip_CompanyName1_FirstName_LastName.pdf
Payslip_CompanyName2_FirstName_LastName.pdf

2. Yes, mention - each document with your names too

Example:

BachelorsDegreeCertificate_FirstName_LastName.pdf
BachelorsDegreeMarkslist_FirstName_LastName.pdf

BachelorsDegreeCertificate_Spouse_FirstName_LastName.pdf
BachelorsDegreeMarkslist_Spouse_FirstName_LastName.pdf

Payslip_CompanyName1_Spouse_FirstName_LastName.pdf
Payslip_CompanyName2_Spouse_FirstName_LastName.pdf


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aurora.a said:


> My friend got an invite today for accountant general. She is on 85 + 5, 20 points for English, 5 points for 1 year australian work experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to your friend


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

SG said:


> Congratulations to your friend




Thanks, I am very relieved. I went through this torture myself back in 2016 and am grateful I could use my experience to help someone else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So only IT job codes require work experience?
> Accountant people can get a 190 invitation @ 85 + 5 without work experience?


I don't make the decisions, ask NSW govt. You can clearly see that invites have all went towards people with high work experience for IT and engineering codes which they seem to invite the most of.

A lot of people with same code, points & earlier DOE not getting invited because they have less work experience.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

aurora.a said:


> Thanks, I am very relieved. I went through this torture myself back in 2016 and am grateful I could use my experience to help someone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate. It was only 70 points for Accountant/Auditor in 2016. 

70 vs 85 is a different story.


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Mate. It was only 70 points for Accountant/Auditor in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 70 vs 85 is a different story.




Not what I was referring to, but sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

Do I have a chance for NSW 190 ? I have 75 points (PTE 79+) and DOE is 9/Apri/2019. My Occupation is Telecom Network engineer 263312?

Thanks.


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

Do I have a chance for NSW with 75 + 5 (PTE 79+)? My DOE is 9-Apr-2019, and my occupation is Telecom network engineer 263312?
Thanks


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi Moiz,
> 
> 1.
> Example:
> ...


Thank You very Much.


----------



## nsw_user (Apr 16, 2019)

Can we still expect more invitations today? Do they send all the invitations at once?

Thanks!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Thank You very Much.


Good Luck Moiz


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

nsw_user said:


> Can we still expect more invitations today? Do they send all the invitations at once?
> 
> Thanks!!


Good question

Any previous experienced guys?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Please let me know if anyone received invite for 190 NSW 261312 75+5(language 10) today.

I was under the assumption that all 2613* 75+5 ll be considered before 261312 with 70+5(language 20) for NSW, but I came to know someone with 261312 70+5 (language 20 experience 5) got the NSW email when people with 75+5 in 261313 and 261311 are waiting 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## eng_teo (Jun 13, 2018)

eng_teo said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Regarding the below information, when can i expect a pre-invitaion from NSW.
> 
> ...


I've received a pre-invitation today. 

Thanks god


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> Please let me know if anyone received invite for 190 NSW 261312 75+5(language 10) today.
> 
> I was under the assumption that all 2613* 75+5 ll be considered before 261312 with 70+5(language 20) for NSW, but I came to know someone with 261312 70+5 (language 20 experience 5) got the NSW email when people with 75+5 in 261313 and 261311 are waiting
> 
> ...


There is no rule for it, just observations

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

eng_teo said:


> I've received a pre-invitation today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks god




What is your job code and Points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*How did I not get an invite*



SG said:


> Hi Deepika,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ship-190-visa-aspirants-402.html#post14826554
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited



Hi, Looks like all the 75 +5 261312 got invited. I have 20 English, 10 points for Experience and DOE 29 March, but I am not invited.

Did I fill some thing wrong in the application. For exp would they consider 10 years or 10 points.

I only filled my experience which ACS termed as valid and can be considered, was it a mistake from my side : ( 

Please help... Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Looks like all the 75 +5 261312 got invited. I have 20 English, 10 points for Experience and DOE 29 March, but I am not invited.
> 
> Did I fill some thing wrong in the application. For exp would they consider 10 years or 10 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Some one clarify about the experience ,, (does NSW consider it in points or years) and do I need to fill in all the exp I have till date. I only filled in the experience that ACS qualified as valid.

Also if I update my EOI and no change is points,, will my EOI date change to todays date ??


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Congratulations and All the best for your next steps, to everyone invited by NSW today.

Submitted my EOI for 261313 on 13 March with 75+5 , having English 20 pts and Work Experience 10 Pts. Still no luck.

No wonder, state invitations are hard to predict.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Looks like all the 75 +5 261312 got invited. I have 20 English, 10 points for Experience and DOE 29 March, but I am not invited.
> 
> Did I fill some thing wrong in the application. For exp would they consider 10 years or 10 points.
> 
> ...


Seems that latest noted invite (from this forum) for 261312 had a DOE of 1 March.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Congrats all


----------



## eng_teo (Jun 13, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> What is your job code and Points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My occupation is Transport Engineer (233215)
Points (without state nomination points) : 65 points
EOI submission date : 27-03-2019
English level: PTE +65
Experience years: 6 Years


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Looks like all the 75 +5 261312 got invited. I have 20 English, 10 points for Experience and DOE 29 March, but I am not invited.
> 
> Did I fill some thing wrong in the application. For exp would they consider 10 years or 10 points.
> 
> ...


Not not all 75 261312- I have 75 w/o ss but I didn't get an invite.. my English is 10 points


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> Please let me know if anyone received invite for 190 NSW 261312 75+5(language 10) today.
> 
> I was under the assumption that all 2613* 75+5 ll be considered before 261312 with 70+5(language 20) for NSW, but I came to know someone with 261312 70+5 (language 20 experience 5) got the NSW email when people with 75+5 in 261313 and 261311 are waiting
> 
> ...


70+5 got invited? that can't be true rite? NSW website has ranking criteria per than they won't go to 70 before all 75s are cleared.. but there are 75s with 261312


----------



## Richard535 (Mar 14, 2019)

My occupation is agricultural scientist. Been on waiting since December. No nomination. What do you guys think can be wrong. My points is 65+5=70
Pte 20 points 
Exp.0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> 70+5 got invited? that can't be true rite? NSW website has ranking criteria per than they won't go to 70 before all 75s are cleared.. but there are 75s with 261312


No clue, what they thinking and how they are inviting 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pretty disappointing that there was no pre-invite for me today. But my agent (Ausizz) said there is still a good chance for the next 2 month to be dual round ones given that we are approaching the financial year end. Hoping for the best!

ANZSCO : 221214 ( Internal Auditor)
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(20) + Work Exp(10) + Partner Skills(5)
190 : 80+5 NSW 06-Feb-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> 70+5 got invited? that can't be true rite? NSW website has ranking criteria per than they won't go to 70 before all 75s are cleared.. but there are 75s with 261312


States don’t have to follow any rule or criteria when issuing invites

They can issue invite to someone with just 60 points ignoring someone with a 100 points
That’s precisely why the 190 concept was created so that the state can invite whom so ever they think is in demand in the state
If only the highest points have to be invited then , what’s the difference between 189 and 190

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

Richard535 said:


> My occupation is agricultural scientist. Been on waiting since December. No nomination. What do you guys think can be wrong. My points is 65+5=70
> Pte 20 points
> Exp.0
> 
> ...


I have 70 points excluding SS, but I did not get the invitiation. I think the cause is that we have not work experience point. my friend with the same occupation as me got the invite except he had 5 points work experience.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I have 70 points excluding SS, but I did not get the invitiation. I think the cause is that we have not work experience point. my friend with the same occupation as me got the invite except he had 5 points work experience.




What is your occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

regattekreddy said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ICT Security specialist as it has been mentioned in my signature.


----------



## downUnderTheHood (Mar 9, 2016)

aroonr_88 said:


> Pretty disappointing that there was no pre-invite for me today. *But my agent (Ausizz) said there is still a good chance for the next 2 month to be dual round ones given that we are approaching the financial year end*. Hoping for the best!
> 
> ANZSCO : 221214 ( Internal Auditor)
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(20) + Work Exp(10) + Partner Skills(5)
> 190 : 80+5 NSW 06-Feb-2019


It's highly unlikely considering how they are trying to limit the invites after blowing past the quota for this year by inviting 4400 people in october and november rounds.


----------



## praveen14 (Dec 6, 2018)

NB said:


> States don’t have to follow any rule or criteria when issuing invites
> 
> They can issue invite to someone with just 60 points ignoring someone with a 100 points
> That’s precisely why the 190 concept was created so that the state can invite whom so ever they think is in demand in the state
> ...


then they are not stating truth in their site

Selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

praveen14 said:


> then they are not stating truth in their site
> 
> Selection process
> 
> ...


The first criteria is occupation 
So they can basically invite anyone they want
No use arguing over it
I have my theory, you may have yours and no matter what we think , the department will continue to do what they want

Cheers


----------



## Karstedt (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> The first criteria is occupation
> So they can basically invite anyone they want
> No use arguing over it
> I have my theory, you may have yours and no matter what we think , the department will continue to do what they want
> ...


Yes, and currently they are looking for professionals to work in food and retail management professions. So good news for accountants and software engineers.

They also want select people for construction related work.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Hoping you can provide assistance to the below query.

I have submitted the pre-invite nomination form this morning along with the payment of $330. I have claimed spouse work experience points and submitted around 27 documents all together.

I received a confirmation email of the documents being submitted from NSW and also received a PDF copy of the completed form in that email.

On the PDF in the email, the first 20 odd documents that i submitted have been outlined along with the correct description on the left hand side. However, I am not sure if the last 7 documents have been submitted as in the PDF received in the email, there is no description of those attachments. Please refer to the attached screenshot.

Could someone please advise if this is a normal occurence and if all my documents are submitted correctly?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping you can provide assistance to the below query.
> 
> ...


Call NSW to check whether all your documents have been successfully uploaded.

+61 (2) 9934 0702 
(10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

SG said:


> Call NSW to check whether all your documents have been successfully uploaded.
> 
> +61 (2) 9934 0702
> (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)
> ...


I did. They said we will get back to you if we require any further documentation.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi SG and NB,

Thank you so much for all the help and guidance that you have provided to me, and are providing to others. Lot of respect for you guys!

I finally lodged my visa (NSW) on Sunday. Completed medicals on Monday. The attendant-cum-nurse made my blood pressure high by telling that my blood pressure was very high. But then the doctor checked again, and everything was normal.

Now, may I please know how long does it generally take these days for a case to go from 'Received' status to 'Initial Assessment' status?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Hi SG and NB,
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help and guidance that you have provided to me, and are providing to others. Lot of respect for you guys!
> 
> ...


It can go from Received to grant directly also

You will have to wait patiently for grant or co contact

The current wait time is around 5 months

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

NB said:


> It can go from Received to grant directly also
> 
> You will have to wait patiently for grant or co contact
> 
> ...





dineshsshinkar said:


> Hi SG and NB,
> 
> Thank you so much for all the help and guidance that you have provided to me, and are providing to others. Lot of respect for you guys!
> 
> ...


Hi Dinesh,

Congratulations on your Visa lodge.

As "NB" mentioned it can go from Received to Visa Grant.

Also, you can have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

I received the preinvite too yesterday. developer programmer- 75+5 (190) ; DOE - 19-March.

Have a few clarifications. The agent said all supporting documents for the point claimed. 

so, when it comes to employment - I gave my agent all the available payslips for 13 years of my exp and almost for 12 years of bankstatement , along with the experience/offer/revision/relieving letters from every organization I was part of for the ACS verification.

And we have done skill assessment for my spouse too for similar experience. 

So, should I be giving him all of these documents (color scan of all original documents)? 

Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> I received the preinvite too yesterday. developer programmer- 75+5 (190) ; DOE - 19-March.
> 
> Have a few clarifications. The agent said all supporting documents for the point claimed.
> 
> ...


YES

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you, NB!! 



NB said:


> YES
> 
> Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> I received the preinvite too yesterday. developer programmer- 75+5 (190) ; DOE - 19-March.
> 
> Have a few clarifications. The agent said all supporting documents for the point claimed.
> 
> ...


Hi Vidya,

Congratulations for your 190 NSW pre-invite.

Documents to be uploaded after receiving pre-invite:
1. All the documents that you agent has submitted to ACS for skills assessment, you will have to give all of that.
2. ACS skills assessment report.
3. PTE Score Card
4. CV / Resume

All Color Scan documents

Since you have claimed spouse points, follow points 1 to 4 above. 

After you receive your 190 NSW Pre-Invite:
1. Click on the link given in the email.
2. Fill up the details.
3. Submit all the documents.
4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD
5. Submit your application.

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA).

Good luck Vidya.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
Where did I go wrong, I am worried now, how can I check if every thing is right with my EOI lodgement application

My EOI says this:

"Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
29/03/2019

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 80 points"


Criteria Points Bracket Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190)(Permanent)
Date of Effect* 29/03/2019 12:17:51
Age 25 - 32 30
English Language Ability Superior 20
Level of educational qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree 15
State/Territory Nomination 5
Years of experience in
Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the last 10 years. Less than 1 Year 0
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the last 10 years. greater than 5 Years and less than 8 Years 10
TOTAL 80


Please help,, I know I have less patience,,but wanted to gather all the info


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
> 
> Where did I go wrong, I am worried now, how can I check if every thing is right with my EOI lodgement application
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with your application. State invites whomever they want.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
> Where did I go wrong, I am worried now, how can I check if every thing is right with my EOI lodgement application
> 
> My EOI says this:
> ...


Not all.

Every occupation has their own considerations. There are accountants that were invited with no work experience. If you are IT/Engineering the common trend is that they invite high work experience.

Worth noting that your DOE is very late (29 March). The queue is long and the priority is given to people with earlier DOE.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
> Where did I go wrong, I am worried now, how can I check if every thing is right with my EOI lodgement application
> 
> My EOI says this:
> ...


Hi Deepika,

Every case is unique. Have faith and patience. There's nothing wrong in your EOI.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Deepika,
> 
> Every case is unique. Have faith and patience. There's nothing wrong in your EOI.



Yeah,, I know , I will shutup  now.. waiting not my cup unfortunately :tsk:
:ranger:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
> Where did I go wrong, I am worried now, how can I check if every thing is right with my EOI lodgement application
> 
> My EOI says this:
> ...


You have given all details except what is most important 
Your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, More and more I am hearing all 75+5 with 10 points exp and 20 points PTE are invited by NSW April 16th.
> ...


sorry . it's 261312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> sorry . it's 261312


NSW wants to ensure that you get a 189 invite
You have a guardian angel looking out for you

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > sorry . it's 261312
> ...


I wound like to hope that way.. but with 189 things looks gloomy now and I am biting my nails here.
So NSW better give me what I want and stop looking after for me... lol
Anyways, fun talk.. cheers


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Have a small query and hope the experts here can help me with their insights!

My relevant work experience per EOI starts from 2nd May 2011 ( as mentioned in my Vetassess assessment as well where relevant date is 05/2011 and relevant work ex is 6.6 as on Jan 2018) 

I have switched a few companies over the past 8 years and would have work gaps of total around 6-8 weeks if the exact dates of joining and relieving are counted. 

I wanted to check that when it turns 02/05/2019 in a few weeks from now, would my points be automatically updated to 15 from 10 without considering the work gaps? I am hearing contradicting views on this so would love to hear from the experts!

ANZSCO : 221214 ( Internal Auditor)
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(20) + Work Exp(10) + Partner Skills(5)
190 : 80+5 NSW 06-Feb-2019
189 : 80 06-Feb-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aroonr_88 said:


> Have a small query and hope the experts here can help me with their insights!
> 
> My relevant work experience per EOI starts from 2nd May 2011 ( as mentioned in my Vetassess assessment as well where relevant date is 05/2011 and relevant work ex is 6.6 as on Jan 2018)
> 
> ...


In the EOI you have to give exact joining and relieving dates for each employment without rounding them off
You have to show the actual gap between employment wherever applicable 

Skillselect will calculate the exact days you have actually worked and once you cross 8 year will bump your points 
The gaps between employment will not be counted for calculations 

Cheers


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if NSW will call the employer to check work experience before approving nomination?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aurora.a said:


> Does anyone know if NSW will call the employer to check work experience before approving nomination?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard of Vic doing it but not NSW
( Local Employer)

The rejection rate of Vic after preinvite is quite high whereas it is quite low for NSW

But all said and done, cannot be totally ruled out

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi All

For 190 VISA class (NSW or Victoria), do they have any designated regional area where a candidate need to stay for minimum 2 years or he can live anywhere in the state like metro of Melbourne and Sydney?

Thanks


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

ANAIN said:


> Hi All
> 
> For 190 VISA class (NSW or Victoria), do they have any designated regional area where a candidate need to stay for minimum 2 years or he can live anywhere in the state like metro of Melbourne and Sydney?
> 
> Thanks



With 190, atleast for now, you can live and work anywhere in NSW or VIC.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi, do we need to show financial details such as bank statements and income tax returns after receiving invite from 190. I submitted my docs for pre-invite and am at invite stage for NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puneets20 said:


> Hi, do we need to show financial details such as bank statements and income tax returns after receiving invite from 190. I submitted my docs for pre-invite and am at invite stage for NSW.


You will need to upload them

Many members have posted the list of documents that they uploaded 

You can go through them as a template and then add or delete documents as necessary based on your peculiar circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Just received 190 Pre-Invite from NSW. 261313. 75+5 . Eng 20 . Exp 10.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Received a preinvite for nsw too
261312, 75+5, English 20, exp 10 points


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Just received 190 Pre-Invite from NSW. 261313. 75+5 . Eng 20 . Exp 10.


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Received a preinvite for nsw too
> 261312, 75+5, English 20, exp 10 points


Congratulations Deepika.. Very happy for you..


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Received a preinvite for nsw too
> ...


Thankyou. 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> I wound like to hope that way.. but with 189 things looks gloomy now and I am biting my nails here.
> So NSW better give me what I want and stop looking after for me... lol
> Anyways, fun talk.. cheers


See the guardian angel listens to you directly
Your wish is his command.

Cheers


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.

One question:
For the resume, what is the format for this? The one we normally used for job searching can be used or not?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone got the invitation under 261312 or 261313 with 70+5 Points?


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi,

I got the invite today for NSW 190.
I have applied for 190 under ANY state and NSW. Can I withdraw the other EOI(Any) ? 

Thanks.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Received pre invite for NSW. 261313, 75+ 5 . Looks like an Easter gift to all.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > I wound like to hope that way.. but with 189 things looks gloomy now and I am biting my nails here.
> ...


Yes apparently my wish was listened to.... lol.. Thankyou All. More messages coming through from me very soon.. 🙂


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

Received pre invite for NSW today. 261112 75 + 5


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Received pre invite for NSW. 261313, 75+ 5 . Looks like an Easter gift to all.


Congratulations  Happy for you


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bibu1481 said:


> Received pre invite for NSW today. 261112 75 + 5


Congratulations Bibu


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invite today for NSW 190.
> I have applied for 190 under ANY state and NSW. Can I withdraw the other EOI(Any) ?
> ...


Congratulations Manish 

Yes, you can withdraw the one with 'Any'.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.
> 
> One question:
> For the resume, what is the format for this? The one we normally used for job searching can be used or not?


Congratulations 

Yes you can.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Hi

Anybody got for 70+5 points 261313?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

Many Congratulations to you. Could you update what was your EOI Effective date


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

bibu1481 said:


> Received pre invite for NSW today. 261112 75 + 5


Congrats Bibu!!!


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Received pre invite for NSW. 261313, 75+ 5 . Looks like an Easter gift to all.


Many Congrats...What was your EOI Effective Date


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who received the invites!

Pls let me know your language score, I would like to know if anyone got the invite for 75+5 with English 10

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi,

Anybody got the invite for 261312 with 70+5 (Superior English) in this round?

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello I have got a pre-invite for NSW today andbi have a pre-invite from Vic since 26th March, so can I accept the NSW invite as well and keep both options or does any state penalise while they found out I am applying for both states. What should I do in such a case and if I need to keep a single pre-invite then which one I choose? Please suggest urgent I have 14 days to respond.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello I have got a pre-invite for NSW today andbi have a pre-invite from Vic since 26th March, so can I accept the NSW invite as well and keep both options or does any state penalise while they found out I am applying for both states. What should I do in such a case and if I need to keep a single pre-invite then which one I choose? Please suggest urgent I have 14 days to respond.
> Thanks


Most states have a column asking you to confirm if you have applied to other states

So you cannot apply to both the states if you want to answer truthfully , as if you write yes, the chances of rejection are high especially VIC

Which state you should apply can only be Decided by you
But one thing you should keep in mind
The rate of rejection in Vic after pre invite is very high whereas it is practically nil in nsw


Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

So NB you mean to say that I cannot keep both the options and if I have to go with one then I should choose NSW right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> So NB you mean to say that I cannot keep both the options and if I have to go with one then I should choose NSW right?


I never said that
I have given you the pros and cons of all 3 options
You alone can decide which route you will take

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

My concern is only one thing whether or not I can keep both the options of keeping pre-invite of NSW and Vic?
Does it can harm me I any way possible?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> My concern is only one thing whether or not I can keep both the options of keeping pre-invite of NSW and Vic?
> Does it can harm me I any way possible?


Just go with NSW invite and let go of VIC invitation. VIC rejection is super super high whereas NSW acceptance is 99.9 if the documents are fully uploaded.


----------



## anand.kamath10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Anybody received the pre invite for 261111 with 75 points , superior english and 10 points exp. Please confirm.


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.
> 
> One question:
> For the resume, what is the format for this? The one we normally used for job searching can be used or not?




Yes your normal resume should be fine. Just capture all your skills that you work upon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

mohit231 said:


> mingdaofans said:
> 
> 
> > I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.
> ...



Hi,


I got preinvite too and have to submit the resume. 
Can I mention my technical certifications in my resume? I have soft copies of my certifications. However, I have not verified my certification from ACS. Though My education and experience are verified by ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.
> 
> One question:
> For the resume, what is the format for this? The one we normally used for job searching can be used or not?


You can use the format given in the VIC website

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I got preinvite too and have to submit the resume.
> Can I mention my technical certifications in my resume? I have soft copies of my certifications. However, I have not verified my certification from ACS. Though My education and experience are verified by ACS.


No harm

Cheers


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

How long does it take NSW to process nomination application? Is it actually 12 weeks?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hussdog said:


> How long does it take NSW to process nomination application? Is it actually 12 weeks?
> 
> Thanks,


Some members have got the final invite within hours of submitting the application whereas some had to wait the whole 12 weeks

It all depends on how urgently the state needs you

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thank you SG.. I understood from the agent that they have only submitted the first and last payslip in each organization, though I provided them a lot of documents.

Now I am asked to just submit those first and last payslips alone. I guess that should be good enough.

Thanks,
Vidyaa





SG said:


> Hi Vidya,
> 
> Congratulations for your 190 NSW pre-invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All - Now that I have received the pre-invite from NSW, does that mean my EOI for 189 is invalid? 

Is there still a chance to receive an invitation for 189 after submitting for preinvite.

My agent has not done the document submission yet. Planning to do it before the end date though.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> So NB you mean to say that I cannot keep both the options and if I have to go with one then I should choose NSW right?





NB said:


> I never said that
> I have given you the pros and cons of all 3 options
> You alone can decide which route you will take
> 
> Cheers





ankitmalhotra08 said:


> My concern is only one thing whether or not I can keep both the options of keeping pre-invite of NSW and Vic?
> Does it can harm me I any way possible?





NB said:


> Most states have a column asking you to confirm if you have applied to other states
> 
> So you cannot apply to both the states if you want to answer truthfully , as if you write yes, the chances of rejection are high especially VIC
> 
> ...





ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello I have got a pre-invite for NSW today andbi have a pre-invite from Vic since 26th March, so can I accept the NSW invite as well and keep both options or does any state penalise while they found out I am applying for both states. What should I do in such a case and if I need to keep a single pre-invite then which one I choose? Please suggest urgent I have 14 days to respond.
> Thanks


Hi Ankit,

Congratulations for the 190 NSW pre-invite 

Proceed with uploading documents to NSW, pay $300 AUD and submit your application.

Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Thank you SG.. I understood from the agent that they have only submitted the first and last payslip in each organization, though I provided them a lot of documents.
> 
> Now I am asked to just submit those first and last payslips alone. I guess that should be good enough.
> 
> ...


Yes Vidyaa, that should be good enough.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> mingdaofans said:
> 
> 
> > I also received the pre-invite from NSW today.
> ...


Thank you NB for your help 👍🙂


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thank you SG really appreciate your help. 🙂👍
During the preinvite application , we have to submit the basic documents right which can prove my EOI claimed points? No FBI, police clearance ,pay slip, form16 need to submit now ? Please confirm .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi All - Now that I have received the pre-invite from NSW, does that mean my EOI for 189 is invalid?
> 
> Is there still a chance to receive an invitation for 189 after submitting for preinvite.
> 
> My agent has not done the document submission yet. Planning to do it before the end date though.. Thanks in advance.


Yes, you still have chance of receiving 189. Good Luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thank you SG really appreciate your help. 🙂👍
> During the preinvite application , we have to submit the basic documents right which can prove my EOI claimed points? No FBI, police clearance ,pay slip, form16 need to submit now ? Please confirm .


Hi Manish,

You are right. As you have been invited to apply for NSW nomination, you have to provide evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

At this moment, you don't require:
1. FBI PCC
2. Form 16

Regarding Payslips - if you have submitted payslips for ACS skills assessment, then you have to provide all that.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi All - Now that I have received the pre-invite from NSW, does that mean my EOI for 189 is invalid?
> 
> Is there still a chance to receive an invitation for 189 after submitting for preinvite.
> 
> My agent has not done the document submission yet. Planning to do it before the end date though.. Thanks in advance.


Is the 189 and 190 application in the same EOI?

If separately, then nothing to worry
You will get the 189 invite if you become eligible, irrespective of what happens in the 190 

If in the same EOI, the preinvite will not freeze the EOI, but the moment the preinvite is converted to a full invite, the EOI will get frozen and not get the 189 invite even if you reach the top of the table

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anand.kamath10 said:


> Anybody received the pre invite for 261111 with 75 points , superior english and 10 points exp. Please confirm.


Hi Anand,

Reported 190 NSW pre-invite - 261111 - 75+5

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...visa-grant-lodge-2019-a-217.html#post14853804


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes it is in the same EOI. So, you mean to say that as I submit the preinvite forms and the state provides an approval and then after I get the invite from the Immigration , this becomes frozen and I wouldnt get an 189 , right? I think then it pretty much is like as I accept the preinvite, my chances for 189 is minimal. Right?




NB said:


> Is the 189 and 190 application in the same EOI?
> 
> If separately, then nothing to worry
> You will get the 189 invite if you become eligible, irrespective of what happens in the 190
> ...


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*Pre-Invite*

Congratulations to all who received pre-invite in April call. Will there be any chance for nsw or vic invite this month ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Yes it is in the same EOI. So, you mean to say that as I submit the preinvite forms and the state provides an approval and then after I get the invite from the Immigration , this becomes frozen and I wouldnt get an 189 , right? I think then it pretty much is like as I accept the preinvite, my chances for 189 is minimal. Right?


Hi Vidyaa,

As "NB" said - If in the same EOI, the preinvite will not freeze the EOI, but the moment the preinvite is converted to a full invite, the EOI will get frozen and not get the 189 invite even if you reach the top of the table.

Since you have 189 and 190 in the same EOI, once you receive your 190 NSW final invite, your EOI gets locked.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks,




SG said:


> Hi Vidyaa,
> 
> As "NB" said - If in the same EOI, the preinvite will not freeze the EOI, but the moment the preinvite is converted to a full invite, the EOI will get frozen and not get the 189 invite even if you reach the top of the table.
> 
> Since you have 189 and 190 in the same EOI, once you receive your 190 NSW final invite, your EOI gets locked.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Congratulations to all who received pre-invite in April call. Will there be any chance for nsw or vic invite this month ?


No one can predict that. 190 invites can come anytime. 190 doesn't have any fixed dates.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Yes it is in the same EOI. So, you mean to say that as I submit the preinvite forms and the state provides an approval and then after I get the invite from the Immigration , this becomes frozen and I wouldnt get an 189 , right? I think then it pretty much is like as I accept the preinvite, my chances for 189 is minimal. Right?


It depends on when you are expecting the 189 invite

If it’s in the round in 11 May 19, then you will probably get the invite as you getting the final invite from nsw before that are low

I hope you know that the final invite also expires after 60 days and should you choose not to accept it, the EOI becomes active again with the original date of effect and will participate in the 189 again

Cheers


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Received a preinvite for nsw too
> 261312, 75+5, English 20, exp 10 points




Doe pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Just received 190 Pre-Invite from NSW. 261313. 75+5 . Eng 20 . Exp 10.




DoE pls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> DoE pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


13 March 2019


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you SG really appreciate your help. 🙂👍
> ...



Hi SG, Thanks for your prompt response.
I have not submitted any pay slips during ACS. I hope in that case I do not have to submit any payslips.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi SG, Thanks for your prompt response.
> I have not submitted any pay slips during ACS. I hope in that case I do not have to submit any payslips.


Hi Manish,

If you haven't given any payslips during ACS Skills Assessment, then you don't have to give now.

Documents that you have to upload in the online portal (line which is given in your email by NSW) are 
a. ACS skills assessment
b. PTE score report
c. ACS skills assessment report
d. CV / Resume.

Good Luck!


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SG, Thanks for your prompt response.
> ...


Thanks Buddy 👍😊 it's a very useful information.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Experts,

I have a query on my friends eoi.
Below is the break up
Ss-5
Partner-5
Pte-10,age 30, edu-15,exp-15
Total-80 points(including ss)
Doe 24/02/2019

Still he has not received the pre invite frm nsw.
Any suggestions to check in eoi or update for future invites.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a query on my friends eoi.
> Below is the break up
> ...


Although it cannot be predicted but occupation will be helpful in guessing

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Although it cannot be predicted but occupation will be helpful in guessing
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk




Sorry my bad i missed. occupation 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

I will repost the details:
Experts/ NB,

Ss-5
Partner-5
Pte-10,age 30, edu-15,exp-15
Total-80 points(including ss)
Doe 24/02/2019
Occupation 261313

Still he has not received the pre invite frm nsw.
Any suggestions to check in eoi or update for future invites.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> I will repost the details:
> Experts/ NB,
> 
> Ss-5
> ...


Hi abhi.kunal,

If there is any chance of increasing PTE points to 20, you can get it done.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi abhi.kunal,
> 
> 
> 
> If there is any chance of increasing PTE points to 20, you can get it done.




Ofcourse that can be done.. question is he already has 80 points in his bucket.. is tat still not enough.. or specifically pte-20 is checked beside exp -15 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Ofcourse that can be done.. question is he already has 80 points in his bucket.. is tat still not enough.. or specifically pte-20 is checked beside exp -15 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the reduction in invites, no one is sure how the points game will play out in 189
A couple of years back, 70 was sufficient to get an invite in 2613
Now those with 80 are shivering 

For state sponsorship, nsw apparently is more inclined to invite only those with 20 in English , irrespective of the overall points

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> I will repost the details:
> Experts/ NB,
> 
> Ss-5
> ...


It seems perfect. I think you will get invited just wait. However, improving English score has more guarantee. If I were in your place, I would go for PTE again given how uncertain invitation rounds are now a days and after July it may become worse.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes. I beleieve with superior English , Pte 79+ you would reach to 85 in 189 and 90 in 190 and you would be front runner to receive invites at both


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

I feel 75+5 with 10 for language has very slim chance after this, I have similar points.


Rizwan.Qamar said:


> It seems perfect. I think you will get invited just wait. However, improving English score has more guarantee. If I were in your place, I would go for PTE again given how uncertain invitation rounds are now a days and after July it may become worse.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

gopiit04 said:


> I feel 75+5 with 10 for language has very slim chance after this, I have similar points.
> 
> ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
> Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
> ...




Thanks NB and All, on your views and suggestions.
I will convey the same to my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> With the reduction in invites, no one is sure how the points game will play out in 189
> A couple of years back, 70 was sufficient to get an invite in 2613
> Now those with 80 are shivering
> 
> ...


still I am unfortunate. I have 20 in English but did not get the invite.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi guys,

Actually scenario is like my wife has total 9 yrs of exp.

But I submitted the ACS only for one company that was the relevant exp as BA.....other 5 yrs exp is as software tester....

So she has positive ACS result only for one org.

So while filing with NSW, do I need to declare all her other employments, and does NSW form asks for all the employments of spouse.
I am asking it because while submitting EOI, it did not ask for employment details of spouse.


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

*Need Advice*

Hello NB,SG and other friends,

I'm Prabhul, have been waiting for invite since many months. Currently I've applied for 189(70) and 190(70+5 both NSW & VIC) for ANSCO 261312. But, I'll be loosing 5 marks from May onward as I'm gonna cross age 32. So, I'm thinking of 489 scope, but not sure about the possibilities.

Heard, if I apply for 489 NSW, I wldn't be able to work or live in major cities of NSW ? 
How about the job scope in the provisional area for 261312 ?
Suppose I have 489 NSW provisional visa and got a job in Sydney then is there any option to work ?
Do I need to follow the same procedure as we do now (SA->EOI->etc) to convert 489 to 190, and how practical it is ?
What are the major issues we may face in 489 as compared to 190 ? 
Appreciate your valuable suggestions.

Thanks,
Prabhul.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Hello NB,SG and other friends,
> 
> I'm Prabhul, have been waiting for invite since many months. Currently I've applied for 189(70) and 190(70+5 both NSW & VIC) for ANSCO 261312. But, I'll be loosing 5 marks from May onward as I'm gonna cross age 32. So, I'm thinking of 489 scope, but not sure about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Let me correct you first
You will lose points when you touch 33 .. not 32

489 nsw- no Sydney postcodes for living and working 
You can research the jobs availability yourself on seek 
With 489 you CANNOT work in Sydney under any circumstances whatsoever 
You can file a new EOI for 489 nsw
I don’t know what you mean convert 489 to 190
The only major issue is rural nsw only

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Hello NB,SG and other friends,
> 
> I'm Prabhul, have been waiting for invite since many months. Currently I've applied for 189(70) and 190(70+5 both NSW & VIC) for ANSCO 261312. But, I'll be loosing 5 marks from May onward as I'm gonna cross age 32. So, I'm thinking of 489 scope, but not sure about the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Hi Prabhul,

Skilled regional nominated migration (489) - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489

1. If you get 489 NSW, you have to live for at least two years and work for at least one year in a specified region of NSW (in regional areas of NSW). Post that you may be eligible to apply for a permanent visa at a later stage. This visa provides a pathway to permanent residence.

2. Could be difficult to find a job as you will not be in Capital city of NSW (Sydney).

3. See #1 for more clarity.

For this visa, designated area means any one of the following in NSW state with Postcode: 2311 to 2312, 2328 to 2333, 2336 to 2490, 2535 to 2551, 2575 to 2739, 2787 to 2898

Designated areas of Australia for Skilled Regional visas - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...provisional-489/designated-areas-of-australia

4. EOI for 489 NSW (Is this what you mean by your question) ? If so, Create a new EOI for 489 NSW.

5. "NB" is right.


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...egional-provisional-489/invited-pathway#About


Good Luck!


NSW Regional Skilled Occupation List - Skilled Migration - November 2018 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Prabhul,
> 
> Skilled regional nominated migration (489) - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...tion/skilled-regional-nominated-migration-489
> 
> ...


Thanks SG for the wonderful explanation. 
One doubt (4th point) - If we apply for PR visa(190) from 489 after completing 2 years of stay and 1 year of full time work, do we still need to go through the same procedure that we perform now (SA->EOI->etc) ?


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Let me correct you first
> You will lose points when you touch 33 .. not 32
> 
> 489 nsw- no Sydney postcodes for living and working
> ...


Thanks NB.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Prabhul said:


> Thanks SG for the wonderful explanation.
> One doubt (4th point) - If we apply for PR visa(190) from 489 after completing 2 years of stay and 1 year of full time work, do we still need to go through the same procedure that we perform now (SA->EOI->etc) ?


Hi Prabhul,

Skilled Regional visa - Subclass 887 - This visa is for people who have lived and worked in specified areas of regional Australia on a previous, eligible visa.

After you have lived for at least 2 years and worked full time for at least 1 year in a specified regional area, 

Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-887#Overview


----------



## Prabhul (Feb 11, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Prabhul,
> 
> Skilled Regional visa - Subclass 887 - This visa is for people who have lived and worked in specified areas of regional Australia on a previous, eligible visa.
> 
> ...


Thanks once Again


----------



## smhsimple (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi guys, 

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer

18/12/2018: PTE (1st attempt): L68 R71 S67 W71 
27/12/2018: ACS Submitted
25/01/2019: ACS Result 
27/01/2019: EOI Submitted 

30/03/2019 - updated EOI date
189 - 70 pts ( Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 )
190 (NSW & VIC) 75 pts ( Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 State: 5 )


Waiting for invitation or pre-invite in NSW or VIC. Any idea when ? :fingerscrossed:

Also, my age will be 33 years in August 2019, means 5 points reduction, What should I do?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

smhsimple said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Invitation cannot be predicted.

But if there is any chance of increasing English scores, you may do that in the meantime. 

Good Luck!


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

The April 2019 invitation results for 189 have been announced. For 189 the points for Accountants is at 90 and for Auditors at 85 !!!

Since NSW usually prefers to invite people with as much or more points than 189 round, its looking super bleak for an invite now!

ANZSCO : 221214 ( Internal Auditor)
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(20) + Work Exp(10) + Partner Skills(5)
190 : 80+5 NSW 06-Feb-2019


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all

Any good courses for accountant/ finance background to go ahead while waiting for grant, which will help getting job in NSW.

Please guide. Thanks n all the best for all

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## jayaswalraj (Nov 17, 2016)

*NSW with 75 points*

Experts,
I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:

Anz: 261312
189 EOI Date: 26 Mar 2019
Points: 65 (+ 5 spouse)= 70

NSW 190 EOI Date: 26 Mar 2019
Points: 65 + 5 (spouse) + 5 (state)= 75

I was expecting the invite for 190 as my friend with same points got the NSW on 14th April but no luck.

My is Assessment will expire on May 7th, 2019 and PTE will expire on Nov 16th, 2019 also, I will loose 5 points for age on Feb 2020

Now the question is:
1) Should I wait for my Assessment to expire and then renew (as I still have hope that I should get an invite before that if there is any round for NSW 190) or just proceed with renewal without wasting time?

2) Is there any fix date for 190 rounds just like 11th is for 189?

3) If I dont get the the invite this time, do I have any chances to get the invite before Nov 16th 2019, keeping in mind that EOI date will change as per renewed assessment

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:
> 
> Anz: 261312
> ...


Hi Jayaswalraj,

1. Proceed with ACS assessment.

2. 190 doesn't have any fixed dates to send invitation. They can send anytime. 

3. NO one can predict invitation.

Hope you get your invitation soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:
> 
> ...


1. You should go ahead with the assessment. (PTE validity is of 3 years)
2. No
3. Unsure

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:
> 
> Anz: 261312
> ...



Hi,

Your invitation may have been impacted by English points. I've observed a few cases for 261312 who have 70(+5 State Sponsorship) points including 10 for English. They're waiting for more than 6 months but no invitation. But there are others who have same points including 20 for English, and got invitation within a month after submitting or updating EOI.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

jayaswalraj said:


> Experts,
> I have a situation. My points break up are as follows:
> 
> Anz: 261312
> ...





dineshsshinkar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your invitation may have been impacted by English points. I've observed a few cases for 261312 who have 70(+5 State Sponsorship) points including 10 for English. They're waiting for more than 6 months but no invitation. But there are others who have same points including 20 for English, and got invitation within a month after submitting or updating EOI.


Good point Dinesh.

Jayaswalraj, if there is any chance of increasing English scores, you may do that in the meantime.

Higher probability of receiving invitation if you have higher scores.


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any good courses for accountant/ finance background to go ahead while waiting for grant, which will help getting job in NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi KETANKATE,

Have you received invitation as an accountant.

Best,
Salem


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello EveryOne,*,

I am making Whatsapp group so ongo we could get connected even after getting Visa Grant. Please inbox me your Name and Number along state you applied or got grant.

*Thanks*


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello EveryOne,*,
> 
> I am making Whatsapp group so ongo we could get connected even after getting Visa Grant. Please inbox me your Name and Number along state you applied or got grant.
> 
> *Thanks*


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content, here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I received the police clearance from Indian embassy USA, however, the letter doesn't mention the last 10 year duration.
For Australia, we require 10 year police clearance. Is it a problem if Indian embassy has not mentioned the duration? Please advise.

Below is the content of certificate:
There is no adverse information against XXX holder of Indian passport no. XXX issued at Delhi on XXX which makes him eligible for immigration to AUSTRALIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the police clearance from Indian embassy USA, however, the letter doesn't mention the last 10 year duration.
> For Australia, we require 10 year police clearance. Is it a problem if Indian embassy has not mentioned the duration? Please advise.
> ...


It’s good enough

The period is never mentioned on any PCCs

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Thanks Bro.


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Dear all - can you please advise how much time it takes after submission of pcc and medicals?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> Dear all - can you please advise how much time it takes after submission of pcc and medicals?


No one can predict

You will have to wait patiently for the grant or next co contact 

Cheers


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok.. what is the minimum and maximum?



NB said:


> seengaurav said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all - can you please advise how much time it takes after submission of pcc and medicals?
> ...


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> Ok.. what is the minimum and maximum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max 1 year if they request because validity is one year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

plcaau said:


> Max 1 year if they request because validity is one year


What validity is 1 year? What max 1 year ?

I have seen cases which were granted even after 3 years

The CO can always ask you to submit fresh medicals and pcc if they have expired during processing, or waive them if he so desires

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> Ok.. what is the minimum and maximum?


I got my grant in 15 days after I uploaded all documents 
On the other hand I have seen members even waiting upto 3 years

But both cases are extremes and extremely rare

Cheers


----------



## arunkumar4478 (Feb 2, 2019)

For PCC, I have selected the option as "Immigration Purposes other than citizenship". Do we need to select some other option?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi, Any one having experience with submitting maternity leave as part of your total experience . Did you get any queries from the CO. How is it actually considered in experience points..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arunkumar4478 said:


> For PCC, I have selected the option as "Immigration Purposes other than citizenship". Do we need to select some other option?


You have chosen the correct option

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Any one having experience with submitting maternity leave as part of your total experience . Did you get any queries from the CO. How is it actually considered in experience points..


It is very risky to claim points for experience without actually working for a long period, even if you are paid 

I think it’s a grey area and depends on the co 

I am sure no applicant would like to take that risk

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Any one having experience with submitting maternity leave as part of your total experience . Did you get any queries from the CO. How is it actually considered in experience points..
> ...


Thanks.. but you mentioned it as grey area. So no rules mentioned on this anywhere for fully paid maternity leave??
If so what's the best way to find out. I have accounted this exp in 190 EOI.. and my points would go down to 5 from 10 for exp if I wouldn't have ... honestly I was not aware of this at all.. now what should I do ??


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > deepika.akkineni said:
> ...


Why would they not specify anything about this at all.. I mean the whole Aussy PR process is so clean and clear is what I thought.. Trust me I have had every issue faced in the past with H1b.. greencard and always felt Australian PR process was pretty clean and straight 😐😐😔.. darn.. now what??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Why would they not specify anything about this at all.. I mean the whole Aussy PR process is so clean and clear is what I thought.. Trust me I have had every issue faced in the past with H1b.. greencard and always felt Australian PR process was pretty clean and straight 😐😐😔.. darn.. now what??


It is what it is

You may consult a Mara agent and get a clarification 

I personally would not claim points for experience for that period, no matter what anyone says

Cheers


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*Waiting for NSW Pre Invite*

Hi Experts,

My Husband is the primary applicant. We have lodged EOI and waiting for pre invite. Its been close to three months. Im tensed whether NSW would consider my EOI or not. we just have few months in hand as my Husband would be 40 by next year April. Thought of NAATI, but there are very less chance of getting the exam date before 4 months. we have no other option left to increase the score. 

Do we have any chance of getting Pre Invite from NSW.

Is there any chance of getting invite for 189 (in how many months)


TIA


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

What is your points break up and job code applied?



Bubbu said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My Husband is the primary applicant. We have lodged EOI and waiting for pre invite. Its been close to three months. Im tensed whether NSW would consider my EOI or not. we just have few months in hand as my Husband would be 40 by next year April. Thought of NAATI, but there are very less chance of getting the exam date before 4 months. we have no other option left to increase the score.
> 
> ...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Bubbu said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My Husband is the primary applicant. We have lodged EOI and waiting for pre invite. Its been close to three months. Im tensed whether NSW would consider my EOI or not. we just have few months in hand as my Husband would be 40 by next year April. Thought of NAATI, but there are very less chance of getting the exam date before 4 months. we have no other option left to increase the score.
> 
> ...


Unlikely unfortunately for both 189 and 190. 189 cut off last round was 85 points and the last few months was 75 points.

For 190, the trend for NSW seems to be 80 points.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi All, Has anyone received invite from NSW lately regarding 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) 75+5

Points breakdown

Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Australian Study: 5
Experience: 5
State: 5 

Total: 75+5 = 80


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

People who received NSW Pre -invite in April. Did anyone of you receive the final invite.
I accepted my pre-invite april 24. Is it the Holidays??
My EOI details - 
261312
75+5
10 points exp
20 PTE

Any one??

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> People who received NSW Pre -invite in April. Did anyone of you receive the final invite.
> I accepted my pre-invite april 24. Is it the Holidays??
> My EOI details -
> 261312
> ...


You want a decision in less then 5 days ?

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You want a decision in less then 5 days ?
> 
> Cheers


Actually No,, I am trying to understand if anyone received invites around this submission timeline. Also heard NSW usually takes 2 days for turnaround. hope I am clear enough.. 

Cheers


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello everyone,*

Hope you all are doing well and having great day. I am seeking for *WhatsApp* group and if you people are interested please inbox me your number so i add you.



*Thanks*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Actually No,, I am trying to understand if anyone received invites around this submission timeline. Also heard NSW usually takes 2 days for turnaround. hope I am clear enough..
> 
> Cheers


In what universe have you heard that the nsw turnaround time is 2 days ?

Some members have even reported getting the final invite in hours but those are 1 in a thousand

The average turnaround time for NSW is 6 weeks

Please don’t get your hopes up for a quick decision 
You will be severely disappointed 

Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hi KETANKATE,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi salem87,

Received invitation on 23 Feb and lodge d the visa in March 23 for 85 point NSW. Waiting for grant...

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Actually No,, I am trying to understand if anyone received invites around this submission timeline. Also heard NSW usually takes 2 days for turnaround. hope I am clear enough..
> ...


Again not hoping for anything just trying to find out.. but Thanks


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Again not hoping for anything just trying to find out.. but Thanks


I had gotten invite on 10th working day after acting on pre-invite in March. So, you may get it in next 2 weeks. 
But, in the meantime, if you haven't already done it, start filling form 80 and form 1221. They take a lot of time and require a lot of patience. Also, apply and get PCC. That also takes much time. With all the documents handy, you'll be quick to lodge an application once you get the invite. All the best!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I had gotten invite on 10th working day after acting on pre-invite in March. So, you may get it in next 2 weeks.
> But, in the meantime, if you haven't already done it, start filling form 80 and form 1221. They take a lot of time and require a lot of patience. Also, apply and get PCC. That also takes much time. With all the documents handy, you'll be quick to lodge an application once you get the invite. All the best!


Thankyou. I recently got to know about Forms 80 and 1221. I am also gathering all the relevant supporting documents like paystubs and bankstatements. I have a call with an attorney tomorrow to check on maternity and unpaid leaves as part of work experience.

I know there is not a number to how many paystubs and bankstatements we can submit. With respect to bankstatements , should we submit only those months bankstatements for which we are submitting paystubs for..??


Thanks
Deepika


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> dineshsshinkar said:
> 
> 
> > I had gotten invite on 10th working day after acting on pre-invite in March. So, you may get it in next 2 weeks.
> ...


As per the comments and experiences shared by many members on this forum, we should submit all the payslips/paystubs for all our employments. Same applies to bank statements. 
And for maternity leave and unpaid leave, better to take an expert advice that you're already doing.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi All, Has anyone received an invite from NSW lately regarding 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) 75+5? 

Not sure if NSW is inviting 262112. If you received an invite recently please kindly advise.

Points breakdown

Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Australian Study: 5
Experience: 5
State: 5 

Total: 75+5 = 80


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Hi All, Has anyone received an invite from NSW lately regarding 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) 75+5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have whats app group for 2611 ICT BA awaiting invite , please send me your number in my personal mailbox to be part of it.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spte (Apr 25, 2019)

I am new here. seeing the trends of 80/85, it's little disheartening for someone with 70/75.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > dineshsshinkar said:
> ...


Ok per the attorney Who is MARA certified.. 100% paid maternity leaves can be considered part of your experience.
But unpaid leaves cannot be..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Ok per the attorney Who is MARA certified.. 100% paid maternity leaves can be considered part of your experience.
> But unpaid leaves cannot be..
> 
> Thanks
> Deepika


Thanks for sharing 
Good for you

But I personally would still not claim it

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Good for you
> 
> But I personally would still not claim it
> ...


Is there a reason why?? any experiences..

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Is there a reason why?? any experiences..
> 
> Thanks


No personal experience as such
Just my gut feeling that it’s not claimable
The risk is too high, as the Mara agent is not GOD 

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> No personal experience as such
> Just my gut feeling that it’s not claimable
> The risk is too high, as the Mara agent is not GOD
> 
> Cheers


wow, whom to follow if not an attorney + MARA agent . I will lose 5 points if I don't

Another question then,, any one in this group who got invites for NSW recently with 70+5 points (20 PTE and 5 Exp)

Also can I switch the losing experience points with partner points by any chance, I haven't applied partner assessment yet..but I think I may get 5 points from that


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> wow, whom to follow if not an attorney + MARA agent . I will lose 5 points if I don't
> 
> Another question then,, any one in this group who got invites for NSW recently with 70+5 points (20 PTE and 5 Exp)
> 
> Also can I switch the losing experience points with partner points by any chance, I haven't applied partner assessment yet..but I think I may get 5 points from that


The switch has to be done before you get the invite
After you have got the invite, the EOI is frozen and no changes are permitted 

So you can’t swap the points if the co disallows the maternity period at that stage
Each and every claim will be verified as on that date

You have to decide right away 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> wow, whom to follow if not an attorney + MARA agent . I will lose 5 points if I don't
> 
> Another question then,, any one in this group who got invites for NSW recently with 70+5 points (20 PTE and 5 Exp)
> 
> Also can I switch the losing experience points with partner points by any chance, I haven't applied partner assessment yet..but I think I may get 5 points from that


What is the period of maternity leave ?
The entire 9 months ?
Can’t you just delay the EOI till you get the additional points by increasing your experience to compensate that loss
I presume you are still working

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> The switch has to be done before you get the invite
> After you have got the invite, the EOI is frozen and no changes are permitted
> 
> So you can’t swap the points if the co disallows the maternity period at that stage
> ...


I can.. not apply after I received the invite right,, I mean I can call NSW and explain them the problem after I receive the final invite and choose not to apply right??
Meanwhile I want to take some time to research and decide..


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

deepika.akkineni said:


> wow, whom to follow if not an attorney + MARA agent . I will lose 5 points if I don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can claim experience for maternity leave.

No one more experienced than MARA agent.

Sometimes too much digging will lead to unnecessary queries and doubts. Go ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > No personal experience as such
> ...


I got it.. for 261312. In March 2019, 14 days after updating my EOI for PTE score.

As we know, usually there are two definitions when it comes to work experience. 
1. The period for which you are employed. (Often referred to as the Total Experience)
2. The period for which you worked on a skill. (Relevant experience)
If someone has worked for 8 years (total) including 6 yrs on C language and 2 yrs on Java, then his relevant experience for Java is only 2. And relevant experience usually excludes maternity leave and unpaid leaves.

But here, there's a doubt as the definition is not clear (though from my perception of the ACS documents checklist, we are supposed to provide relevant experience). And you may or may not get the benefit of the doubt. So may want to take a second opinion. All d best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> I can.. not apply after I received the invite right,, I mean I can call NSW and explain them the problem after I receive the final invite and choose not to apply right??
> Meanwhile I want to take some time to research and decide..


The moment you get the final invite, the EOI will be frozen for 60 days 
You cannot edit it
However, whether to accept that invite or not, is your sole prerogative 

You can allow it to lapse with no repercussions 
But if you allow it to lapse, nsw may not sponsor you again

Cheers


----------



## aroonr_88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

My wife is a primary applicant with 75 points with Management consultant code 224711. We did her EOI today 30.4.19 as my EOI ( Internal Auditor with 189: 80 points and 190: 80+SS) seems to be a long shot.

My agent has mentioned that with 75 points there is still a good chance of 189 for her in next 2 rounds. Any expert opinions on how long the realistic wait would be for her 189? 

Also should i proceed for 190 NSW as well for Management consultant if that is more hope of an invite there ?

Breakup as below: 
Code: 224711 ( Management Consultant)
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience:5
Partner: 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is a primary applicant with 75 points with Management consultant code 224711. We did her EOI today 30.4.19 as my EOI ( Internal Auditor with 189: 80 points and 190: 80+SS) seems to be a long shot.
> 
> ...


You don’t lose anything by submitting a separate EOI for 190 NSW if you are willing to live and work in the state for 2 years

Just ask your agent to create a separate EOI 
Maybe you will get lucky

No idea about your other questions 

Cheers


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

aroonr_88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is a primary applicant with 75 points with Management consultant code 224711. We did her EOI today 30.4.19 as my EOI ( Internal Auditor with 189: 80 points and 190: 80+SS) seems to be a long shot.
> 
> ...


Even 70 points are good for management consultant , and you have 75

For sure you will get invite within a month for management consultant


Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience

Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience
> 
> Thanks


Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience
> 
> Thanks Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted


Thanks for the information. It's always better to confirm than to listen to suggestions. It will definitely help future applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience
> 
> Thanks


Please do post when you get the grant

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience
> ...


I will definitely share my experience... cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted


What if we are paid by the government (not employer) during the maternity leave? In my country, the government makes the payment to the employee during maternity leave..

Can we consider this period as work experience?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aise said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted
> ...


Sorry Don't know about that.. May be check with dibp.. call them.. they will surely answer you.. cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

So, if we have any queries, is it easy to call them to get advice? 

Do you have to give details on your EOI? 

Can you please share the details and number?

Thanks,



deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience
> 
> Thanks





deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry only paid maternity will be counted .. any unpaid not counted


That's good information to people here


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by NB 
Quote:
Originally Posted by deepika.akkineni 
Guys , for everyone's benefit posting again,, called dibp office today .. according to them also maternity can be counted and unpaid cannot be counted towards work experience

Thanks
Please do post when you get the grant

Cheers


deepika.akkineni said:


> I will definitely share my experience... cheers


Great


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> So, if we have any queries, is it easy to call them to get advice?
> 
> Do you have to give details on your EOI?
> 
> ...



No You don't have to give your EOI number.
Ask them generically and then ask them the rules and what if scenarios.

The number I called is a local AU toll free, but if you are outside AU, you can call them at the below
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia

Also, please remember some times the officers might not know the rules specifically if its not a straight question. Please make sure to call 2 or 3 times and get opinions from different officers and pick the max common ,, I did this when I was applying for my son's RRV (Return Resident Visa).

All the Best!!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

aise said:


> What if we are paid by the government (not employer) during the maternity leave? In my country, the government makes the payment to the employee during maternity leave..
> 
> Can we consider this period as work experience?


I called them yesterday. The woman on the phone asked me to wait for 5 minutes and came back saying that she does not have any certain information about maternity leave. As you said, I guess I need to call them again for a different opinion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> I called them yesterday. The woman on the phone asked me to wait for 5 minutes and came back saying that she does not have any certain information about maternity leave. As you said, I guess I need to call them again for a different opinion.


These help line agents are not supposed to give interpretation of the rules

Anything they Say verbally has no value

If someone wants an actual information that they can quote in case of any problems in future, they should get the same in email

I have personally called them up in the past to clarify my doubts, but they are willing to say anything verbally but the moment I asked them to email me, they said that they cannot give in writing as the final decision will be taken by the CO

So don’t put any weight on verbal advice from DHA helpline

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> These help line agents are not supposed to give interpretation of the rules
> 
> Anything they Say verbally has no value
> 
> ...


Thank you, NB. You are right. It is better to send an email and see what they say.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Thank you, NB. You are right. It is better to send an email and see what they say.


Do remember and post their reply

Cheers


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Has the stated invited 75+5 with no experience points (just have 3 years to do SA)?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aise said:


> Thank you, NB. You are right. It is better to send an email and see what they say.


Yeah ! may be try the email and let us know. That would be the best to do..
But in my case, I would still go by attorney + (MARA Agent) <*SNIP*>) and DIBP agents than taking a decision based on public forums. So, my point is I am posting what ever official information I am getting rather than making assumptions, it's upto you guys to use it or not. 

People say MARA agents might not know what they are saying, DIBP might not know what they are saying,, then since its a grey area, I would still go by these two than listening to general public until some one shares a personal experience in these matters 

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, can someone guide me that only EOI is sufficient for applying 190 NSW or one has to fill in some online application as well?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi, can someone guide me that only EOI is sufficient for applying 190 NSW or one has to fill in some online application as well?


Hi Majidk,

Note: There is no online application.

Only EOI is sufficient. You should ensure your EOI remains up to date and accurate.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

Pre-invited on 18th April... who all got APPROVAL?
I see only 2 approvals for pre-invites for 18th April in immitracker. Anyone else?

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Pre-invited on 18th April... who all got APPROVAL?
> I see only 2 approvals for pre-invites for 18th April in immitracker. Anyone else?
> 
> Regards,
> Vaibhav


You have to learn to be patient 
Immigration is a 5 day match not a T20

Everything will come in its own sweet time and just comparing with other members timelines will not help you at any stage of the process 

Cheers


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Hii.vaibhav said:
> 
> 
> > Pre-invited on 18th April... who all got APPROVAL?
> ...


Agreed NB 😊
However this was just to get a update what is happening with fellow group members in the same boat, I am not loosing sleep over this 🤣
After reaching till this stage (PTE, ACS etc) we all understand it is a test match...


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
Anzsco 261313.

All the best to everyone.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

youmesss said:


> Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
> Anzsco 261313.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats!! So whats the next step?

Thanks,



youmesss said:


> Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
> Anzsco 261313.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> ...


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Congrats!! So whats the next step?
> 
> Thanks,


Next steps would be to collect all the required documentation (Get PCC and Medicals done meanwhile). 

Most importantly arrange for visa fees. 

Upload everything and *stay calm* layball: . Either you receive a direct grant (if everything is in order) or a Case Officer (CO) contact if they need any additional documents/information.

Cheers!!!


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulations.



youmesss said:


> Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
> Anzsco 261313.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

One small request to all members
No need to thank me or any other member if you appreciate the post
Just use the like button in the post

This will reduce the clutter in the threads as half the posts are just thank yous and thank yous for the thank yous and congratulations 

It makes the reading very easy for members who are looking for actual information in the thread, if these posts are eliminated 

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi NB,

For spouse name should be endorsed on passport or marriage certificate is sufficient?
I only have marriage certificate, joint bank account, and wife Aadhar card stating wife of.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> For spouse name should be endorsed on passport or marriage certificate is sufficient?
> I only have marriage certificate, joint bank account, and wife Aadhar card stating wife of.


How long have you been married ?

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

6 years



NB said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Does the number of years matter?



prashantagstya said:


> 6 years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Does the number of years matter?


Else why would I ask ?

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Okay. Cool.
So what's your suggestion in my case?



NB said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Does the number of years matter?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Okay. Cool.
> So what's your suggestion in my case?


It’s not new so the requirements are lesser but still you should strengthen it with marriage photos, holidays photos, travel receipts of you both together etc.
Joint property records, rental and utility Bills etc.

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

youmesss said:


> Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
> Anzsco 261313.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> ...


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations buddy!


Hi Aussiedream87,

Congratulations on your 190! I was wondering, did you get any visa conditions on your visa? I know its a permanent residency, but did you have any restrictions to finding work in certain parts of NSW? and did you apply on shore?

Thank you


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Guys,
Is there a immi tracker for Final Invites in 190 category ( I mean who received final invites after accepting the preinvite). I found one for - Expression of Interest - SC190 (which talks till pre-invites) and other SC190 Visa tracker (about the Co contacts and approvals)
Can some one share the link to it..

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks NB for the reply.

One more thing, is birth certificate a mandatory document. Actually i dont have birth certificate.



NB said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. Cool.
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Congrats!!!


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

youmesss said:


> Received 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today (3rd May). Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 19 April.
> Anzsco 261313.
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Thanks NB for the reply.
> 
> One more thing, is birth certificate a mandatory document. Actually i dont have birth certificate.


It’s not mandatory as such
You can get by with the class X marksheet also if t shows your name, date of birth and your parents names correctly 

But in the long run, you may Find it difficult to get citizenship etc. without a birth certificate 

So try to get it even if it means a lot of additional running about

Cheers


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

Guys 

Any prediction for NSW -190 with 80 points ? or 189 with 75 points ?


ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS: 23-March-2019
PTE: L88 R82 W90 S90 : 18-April-2019 (1st Attempt)
Total (for 189): 75 (Age:25; Language:20; Edu:15; Exp:15)
EOI (189) : 80 DOE: 19-April-2019
EOI (190 - NSW) : 80 DOE: 19-April-2019


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

arky2018 said:


> Guys
> 
> Any prediction for NSW -190 with 80 points ? or 189 with 75 points ?
> 
> ...


You have high chances for 190 this month

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## taixd07 (May 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I am living in a regional area of NSW state under visa 489 for a few months (Structral Engineer 233214). I have recently increase my score to 65+5 for Visa 190 NSW. So, any hope for me to get an Invitation from NSW state for visa 190?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Has everyone received their approval for the pre-invite received on 18th April 2019?

Thank You,


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has everyone received their approval for the pre-invite received on 18th April 2019?
> 
> Thank You,


Hi There,
I was waiting for my final invite too, invited 18th April, and submitted the docs 24th April.
I know officially it can take upto 12 to 14 weeks, but I was wondering too..

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has everyone received their approval for the pre-invite received on 18th April 2019?
> 
> Thank You,


People received ITA in last week of April and this current week. They are all 2613**


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aise said:


> Thank you, NB. You are right. It is better to send an email and see what they say.


Hi aise,
Can you please let us know on any email confirmations. Did you happen to send an email to DIBP?..It will be of great help to every one if any info.. Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> People received ITA in last week of April and this current week. They are all 2613**


The ITA's for pre-invites on the same day are spread out is it??. I mean I understand they have to validate our points per the documents submitted, but usually the ITA's come over a certain time period is it,, any time within 12 weeks right??

261312 , 75+5 points
EOI March 29th
Pre-invite - 18th April
submitted - 24th April


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> The ITA's for pre-invites on the same day are spread out is it??. I mean I understand they have to validate our points per the documents submitted, but usually the ITA's come over a certain time period is it,, any time within 12 weeks right??
> 
> 261312 , 75+5 points
> EOI March 29th
> ...


Deepika, they can come anytime, It can be even 1 day or 12 weeks.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi aise,
> Can you please let us know on any email confirmations. Did you happen to send an email to DIBP?..It will be of great help to every one if any info.. Thanks


I sent an email using suggestion pathway. Asked my question about maternity leave and also suggested them to update their website with clearer information. They replied:

Your suggestion regarding including information regarding maternity leave on the website has been referred to the relevant business area for their information. We appreciate the time you have taken to provide feedback.

They did not give any answer to my question. :/


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Pre-invite got approved....got the final invite to apply.
A nsw on 22nd April


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I have received the invitation email from NSW. Had got the pre-invite from NSW on 18th April.

Could someone please assist with the below.

Has anyone lodged a request for police clearance in India? What is the process and the processing time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invitation email from NSW. Had got the pre-invite from NSW on 18th April.
> 
> ...


You want Indian pcc ?
You are presently in Australia or india ?
If Australia, then apply through VFS
If india, apply to the nearest PSK

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invitation email from NSW. Had got the pre-invite from NSW on 18th April.
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I'm based in Sydney. The process is quite straightforward . However my partner is in Mumbai.

Could you please explain the process to apply in India?

Thanks,


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

*Waiting for 190 Invite*

Hi All,

I am looking for 190 Invite when can i expect the Invite , Details are below :

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS: 4-Dec-2018
PTE: L71 R74 W69 S90 : 12-Oct-2018 (1st Attempt)
Total (for 189): 75 (Age:25; Language:10; Edu:15; Exp:15 ; Partner :5) : DOE: 22-Mar-2019
EOI (190 - NSW) : 80 DOE: 22-Mar-2019
:clock:

Regards
AS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I'm based in Sydney. The process is quite straightforward . However my partner is in Mumbai.
> 
> ...


In india also it’s very straightforward 

Take an appointment at the nearest passport seva Kendra
The appointment has to be taken online

If the address on the passport is the same as your current address, then you will get the pcc then and there
Else there will be a police verification and you may get it after a month

Cheers


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

Any chance for the below profile for NSW 190 (261313: Software Engineer) please?

Age: 30 points
Bachelor: 15
Australia Study: 5
Regional Study: 5
Pte 79+: 20

Thanks,


----------



## tmtu (May 2, 2019)

75 points in total.

Thanks,


tmtu said:


> Any chance for the below profile for NSW 190 (261313: Software Engineer) please?
> 
> Age: 30 points
> Bachelor: 15
> ...


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

Got 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today. Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 23rd April


----------



## Liquior (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I send my EOI to NSW 190 SS on the 10/04/19 with 70+5pts. Then on the 6th of May got 5 more points from Naati and updated my EOI to 75+5pts. Since I didn't get an invite on the 18th of April, does it mean that my EOI is no longer been considered? even after updating my points to 75+5pts will it be considered again in May?. Should I disregard my current EOI and create a new one with 75+5pts?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I send my EOI to NSW 190 SS on the 10/04/19 with 70+5pts. Then on the 6th of May got 5 more points from Naati and updated my EOI to 75+5pts. Since I didn't get an invite on the 18th of April, does it mean that my EOI is no longer been considered? even after updating my points to 75+5pts will it be considered again in May?. Should I disregard my current EOI and create a new one with 75+5pts?


Your EOI is active and it is considered. Until it expires (2 years)
Do not worry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I send my EOI to NSW 190 SS on the 10/04/19 with 70+5pts. Then on the 6th of May got 5 more points from Naati and updated my EOI to 75+5pts. Since I didn't get an invite on the 18th of April, does it mean that my EOI is no longer been considered? even after updating my points to 75+5pts will it be considered again in May?. Should I disregard my current EOI and create a new one with 75+5pts?


There are no rounds in 190 as it happens in 189

States keep checking the EOIs as and when they need applicants

They may send invites 10 times in a month or may not send even a single in 10 months
It’s totally their own decision 

So as long as your EOI is in the system, they will see it and if found suitable, send you a preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Congratulations.. When did you submit the documents?


prashantagstya said:


> Pre-invite got approved....got the final invite to apply.
> A nsw on 22nd April


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats! When did you submit the docs?



Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invitation email from NSW. Had got the pre-invite from NSW on 18th April.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I send my EOI to NSW 190 SS on the 10/04/19 with 70+5pts. Then on the 6th of May got 5 more points from Naati and updated my EOI to 75+5pts. Since I didn't get an invite on the 18th of April, does it mean that my EOI is no longer been considered? even after updating my points to 75+5pts will it be considered again in May?. Should I disregard my current EOI and create a new one with 75+5pts?


Hi 

Congratulations for your NAATI scores to be added to your EOI.

Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for 2 years.

Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there anyone in ICT Security Analyst 262112 with 75+5 got invited by New South Wales recently? I haven't seen many people in this occupation getting New South Wales invite. If you know anyone, kindly advise. Thanks


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Is there anyone in ICT Security Analyst 262112 with 75+5 got invited by New South Wales recently? I haven't seen many people in this occupation getting New South Wales invite. If you know anyone, kindly advise. Thanks


I'v been waiting from sep 2018 with 70 + 5 point to get NSW invite. But I have not heard anything... I don't think they invited so many ICT security specialists.


----------



## Jmedipalli (May 1, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to claim my wife's points(189 & 190). She is a University Lecturer having 5+ years of exp, and her skill is in MLTSSL( 242111-University Lecturer). My actual query is, her employer (college) never provided "Pay Slips" and "Form 16"(salary is not in the taxable slab), but we have bank statements for all the months with college's name. Are statements alone enough? Any suggestions would be helpful.

------------------------------------------------------------------
261311 - Analyst Programmer
Points 70 (189) , 75 (190)
Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Exp - 5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jmedipalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to claim my wife's points(189 & 190). She is a University Lecturer having 5+ years of exp, and her skill is in MLTSSL( 242111-University Lecturer). My actual query is, her employer (college) never provided "Pay Slips" and "Form 16"(salary is not in the taxable slab), but we have bank statements for all the months with college's name. Are statements alone enough? Any suggestions would be helpful.
> 
> ...


You will have to check the rules of the skills assessment agency

Further even if she is assessed positive, when you get invited and apply for pr, the co may insist on pay slips
Try to get the pay slips else it’s very hard to prove it’s a genuine employment 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Liquior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I send my EOI to NSW 190 SS on the 10/04/19 with 70+5pts. Then on the 6th of May got 5 more points from Naati and updated my EOI to 75+5pts. Since I didn't get an invite on the 18th of April, does it mean that my EOI is no longer been considered? even after updating my points to 75+5pts will it be considered again in May?. Should I disregard my current EOI and create a new one with 75+5pts?



Whats your ANZSCO? No, your EOI didn't expire valid for 2 years.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Any one here submitted the documents on the last date -30th April for developer programmer?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bibu1481 said:


> Got 190 NSW Approval (ITA) today. Got pre-invite on 18th April. Docs submitted on 23rd April


Heartiest Congratulations Bibu


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

Need your suggestion on below query. 

I have submitted the EOI in MAR-2019 with 70 points(include state) Visa 190 Victoria for Jobe code 263111(Computer networks). Still, i am waiting. 

Can i submit the another EOI with different job code, ICT Security Specialist - 262112 with VIC. I have do skill assessment again with ACS. 

1. Can I do the two skill assessments with ACS in a different code? 
2. What are the chances of VIC invite for ICT Security Specialist - 262112 as compare to Computer network? 

Pls share your feedback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your suggestion on below query.
> 
> ...


As long as you have a positive skills assessment for both the codes, you can submit 6 EOIs
2 for 189 , 2 for nsw and 2 for Vic

You don’t have to decide which has more chances of getting invite

Cheers


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as you have a positive skills assessment for both the codes, you can submit 6 EOIs
> 2 for 189 , 2 for nsw and 2 for Vic
> 
> You don’t have to decide which has more chances of getting invite
> ...



Thanks for reply. 

But I am asking as per the current experience of invitation round of both code. 
Are people getting an invite with job ICT security specialist?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> But I am asking as per the current experience of invitation round of both code.
> Are people getting an invite with job ICT security specialist?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you meaning the NSW nomination?
I submitted my documents on 29-April. now is still waiting for the results from NSW.



vidyaajay said:


> Any one here submitted the documents on the last date -30th April for developer programmer?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> But I am asking as per the current experience of invitation round of both code.
> Are people getting an invite with job ICT security specialist?


Hi Suresh,

Invitations can't be predicted. 

As you will be submitting new EOIs and awaiting invitation, I wish you all the best and good luck!


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Invitations can't be predicted.
> 
> As you will be submitting new EOIs and awaiting invitation, I wish you all the best and good luck!



Can i do skill assessment with two job code ACS?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Are you meaning the NSW nomination?
> I submitted my documents on 29-April. now is still waiting for the results from NSW.



Hi, I submitted for the preinvite on 24th April. I am still waiting for the ITA too..
I think people who have reported so far are the submissions till 23rd April.

There is no sequence to the ITA's and submission, but just saying.

Anyone who submitted their docs for pre-invite after 23rd and received an ITA, please let us know...

261312
Points - 75
Pre-invite received - 18th April
Submitted - 24 April
ITA - ??

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, I submitted for the preinvite on 24th April. I am still waiting for the ITA too..
> I think people who have reported so far are the submissions till 23rd April.
> 
> There is no sequence to the ITA's and submission, but just saying.
> ...


Try to think of this as preparation for having to deal with Service NSW when you get here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suresh_441189 said:


> Can i do skill assessment with two job code ACS?


It’s legally allowed and many applicants do it

But whether you will get a positive assessment in both codes, will depend on your paperwork

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> I'v been waiting from sep 2018 with 70 + 5 point to get NSW invite. But I have not heard anything... I don't think they invited so many ICT security specialists.


Thanks for your reply mate. Hopefully I get the invite this week. If anyone else has additional suggestion, it will be highly appreciated.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Any Quantity Surveyors awaiting for NSW 190?

I am currently on 75 points for 189 and 80 points for NSW 190.

Will be on 80 points soon with 3 years of xp. However for the last 2 months I haven't heard about anything:/

EOI Date of Effect: 05 October 2018
PTE: 90 90 90 90: 20 pts
Age: (28 years old) 30 pts
Study: 5pts
Level of education: 15 pts
Experience: 5 pts (2 years and 11 months)


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> Any Quantity Surveyors awaiting for NSW 190?
> 
> I am currently on 75 points for 189 and 80 points for NSW 190.
> 
> ...


You had 75 Points since 5th October 2018? If the information provided above is tru, you should have received 189 invitation ages ago. Something is not right mate.

In addition, Quantity surveyor is in high demand by NSW. I know People with less points and 5 points for experience who have received invites ages ago. Like I said, something is not right.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> You had 75 Points since 5th October 2018? If the information provided above is tru, you should have received 189 invitation ages ago. Something is not right mate.
> 
> In addition, Quantity surveyor is in high demand by NSW. I know People with less points and 5 points for experience who have received invites ages ago. Like I said, something is not right.


Oh nah. I had 65 at that time. On the 3rd of April 2019 I increased my scores by 10 by getting my PTE results. That's why. haha forgot to clarify this part.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> Any Quantity Surveyors awaiting for NSW 190?
> 
> I am currently on 75 points for 189 and 80 points for NSW 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. So your D.O.E is 3rd April. Keep your fingers crossed. You just might be lucky this week


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm hoping so too. I hope you get yours soon too. By the way you're applying on shore right? Do you know if there are any visa requirements? I'm currently in Melbourne atm. Few of my friends got the 190 nsw, but no visa conditions. So was wondering do we really need to move to nsw?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> I'm hoping so too. I hope you get yours soon too. By the way you're applying on shore right? Do you know if there are any visa requirements? I'm currently in Melbourne atm. Few of my friends got the 190 nsw, but no visa conditions. So was wondering do we really need to move to nsw?


If they got 190 NSW, they will be required to live in NSW for at least 2 years. No one will force you to move, but If they don't move, it might affect their citizenship application.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> I'm hoping so too. I hope you get yours soon too. By the way you're applying on shore right? Do you know if there are any visa requirements? I'm currently in Melbourne atm. Few of my friends got the 190 nsw, but no visa conditions. So was wondering do we really need to move to nsw?


Yes you do need to live in NSW. Do not apply for 190 unless you can meet that obligation. There are articles of the govt chasing people up and asking them why they didn't meet their obligations, you will risk getting your visa cancelled.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Yes you do need to live in NSW. Do not apply for 190 unless you can meet that obligation. There are articles of the govt chasing people up and asking them why they didn't meet their obligations, you will risk getting your visa cancelled.


Ahh ok. Yeps. I don't mind anything either way. I can get my company to transfer me to sydney or anything. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes. Mine was done on 30th April. Yes waiting for the Final invitation. Please keep us posted if you hear anything.



mingdaofans said:


> Are you meaning the NSW nomination?
> I submitted my documents on 29-April. now is still waiting for the results from NSW.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Do we have NSW round this month ,usually they do after 189 round, isn’t’it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all, one important update.
This is regarding ACS relevant experience.
I have sent a mail to ACS CO regarding the query of after October 2011.
My 6 years deducted experience is from Sept 2005 to Sept 2011. However, in ACS report it has mentioned as after October 2011. Therefore, I have updated my EOI from November 2011 as my relevant experience.
When I asked the CO, they have calculated my experience and asked me to put the relevant experience from 02 October 2011 in my EOI.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi all, one important update.
> This is regarding ACS relevant experience.
> I have sent a mail to ACS CO regarding the query of after October 2011.
> My 6 years deducted experience is from Sept 2005 to Sept 2011. However, in ACS report it has mentioned as after October 2011. Therefore, I have updated my EOI from November 2011 as my relevant experience.
> ...


Save a copy of that email for future reference incase the CO decides to act funny if you know what I mean. 

Personally, I will just go with November as the letter says after October.


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Received the ITA from NSW today.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations what is ur points score with NSW and when did u apply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

80 with NSW.

submit the documents on 29-April.

Check my signature.



sanam2714 said:


> Congratulations what is ur points score with NSW and when did u apply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaasu414 (Mar 10, 2018)

Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## Vaasu414 (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone submitted EOI in Apr-2019 for 190 NSW got Pre-invite for 2613 codes.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Save a copy of that email for future reference incase the CO decides to act funny if you know what I mean.
> 
> Personally, I will just go with November as the letter says after October.


Sure thanks a lot.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

mingdaofans said:


> Received the ITA from NSW today.
> Good luck to everyone.



Congrats!!
I am still waiting for mine 

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## bilalyasin248 (Dec 10, 2017)

Gratz please share your timeline and points Breakup


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

I received the invitation yesterday. 80 points. Submitted the documents on 26th April for Preinvite and payment done on 30th April.

Thanks,
Vidyaa


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mingdaofans said:


> Received the ITA from NSW today.
> Good luck to everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> I received the invitation yesterday. 80 points. Submitted the documents on 26th April for Preinvite and payment done on 30th April.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vidyaa


Heartiest Congratulations Vidyaa


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> I received the invitation yesterday. 80 points. Submitted the documents on 26th April for Preinvite and payment done on 30th April.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vidyaa


Hi 
Anyone still waiting for NSW ITA for 261312 who received their preinvite on April 18th

Thanks
Deepika


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi All, does the roles and responsibilities in our reference letter need to be the same as the roles and responsibilities in our resume?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Hi All, does the roles and responsibilities in our reference letter need to be the same as the roles and responsibilities in our resume?


The RnR in the reference letter needs to be genuine 

How much you pad up your resume , no one is bothered as long as you don’t submit it to the department or upload it in Facebook and LinkedIn or similar social media websites 

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Hi All, does the roles and responsibilities in our reference letter need to be the same as the roles and responsibilities in our resume?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by shabaranks
> ...


----------



## rasid (Mar 4, 2019)

I applied for NSW 190 in april with 65 points. Today I received EOi update message for experience now total 70 points. Do I need to perform any action or its auto updated and 70 points will be considered? One more question, any chance for 2613 code with 70 points? 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rasid said:


> I applied for NSW 190 in april with 65 points. Today I received EOi update message for experience now total 70 points. Do I need to perform any action or its auto updated and 70 points will be considered? One more question, any chance for 2613 code with 70 points?
> Thanks


No action required as far as EOI is concerned 

You may want to lodge a fresh EOI in case this existing EOI is old

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rasid said:


> I applied for NSW 190 in april with 65 points. Today I received EOi update message for experience now total 70 points. Do I need to perform any action or its auto updated and 70 points will be considered? One more question, any chance for 2613 code with 70 points?
> Thanks


Hi Rasid,

No need to do anything now.

What is your points breakdown ?


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

I am waiting for ITA from NSW for my occupation 263312 (telecom network engineer), I submitted to NSW from 25th - Apr.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Any Pre-invite from NSW today?


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Any Pre-invite from NSW today?


I dont think so.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

soheil_ershadi said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Any Pre-invite from NSW today?.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, Did the round for NSW just happen? ( I see an update in Immitracker - https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-73572)


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Guys, Did the round for NSW just happen? ( I see an update in Immitracker - https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-73572)


looks like NSW happened today but not good as last month. There are few more updates in immitracker.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

Any 70+5 for 2613 got invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chetanchauhan87 (May 15, 2019)

*Received Pre-Invite - Docs Enquiry*

I have recently received pre-invite from NSW. I have following queries

1.While submitting docs do we need to submit the notarized documents like Passport, Edu Docs, Employment Docs
2.If above point state true, on my notarized docs, the "Commission" has expired, do i need to again notarize them.?
3.Lastly, in pre-invite, i just need to upload my documents right?, as in EOI i have included my wife as well as son in the application


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Got an invite today from NSW 80+5 for 261312.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chetanchauhan87 said:


> I have recently received pre-invite from NSW. I have following queries
> 
> 1.While submitting docs do we need to submit the notarized documents like Passport, Edu Docs, Employment Docs
> 2.If above point state true, on my notarized docs, the "Commission" has expired, do i need to again notarize them.?
> 3.Lastly, in pre-invite, i just need to upload my documents right?, as in EOI i have included my wife as well as son in the application


1. If you are scanning colour documents in colour, no notary required, else required

2. As above. I don’t know what you mean by commission 

3. If you have claimed spouse points, then spouse evidence will be required, else no

Cheers


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

SAProgrammer said:


> Got an invite today from NSW 80+5 for 261312.


Congratulations!!! 
What was ur DOE?

ANZ- 261313
DOE- 03/09/2018
189- 70 points
190- 75 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

akhaliac said:


> Congratulations!!!
> What was ur DOE?
> 
> ANZ- 261313
> ...


Thank you! My DOE is April 14th. I got the pre-invite this morning


----------



## chetanchauhan87 (May 15, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. If you are scanning colour documents in colour, no notary required, else required
> 
> 2. As above. I don’t know what you mean by commission
> 
> ...


Actually, I got my documents notarized last year for ACS , there was a stamp for "My Commission Expired..." where the date mentioned was for dec 2018. So was just wondering if i need to get them notarized again.


----------



## chetanchauhan87 (May 15, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. If you are scanning colour documents in colour, no notary required, else required
> 
> 2. As above. I don’t know what you mean by commission
> 
> ...


Actually, I got my documents notarized last year for ACS , there was a stamp for "My Commission Expired..." where the date mentioned was for dec 2018. So was just wondering if i need to get them notarized again.


----------



## Jmedipalli (May 1, 2019)

Nope. Looks like all 80s this time.


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Got pre-invite today as well. Busy gathering the required documents now.

Code 252411
75+5 DOE 12/4/2019 

How do I submit my PTE results in pre-invite? Isn't the downloaded report invalid?
Do I just need to fill in my scores without uploading the score report? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Did anyone got a pre-invite with 70 + 5 points as an early childhood teacher by any chance?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chetanchauhan87 said:


> Actually, I got my documents notarized last year for ACS , there was a stamp for "My Commission Expired..." where the date mentioned was for dec 2018. So was just wondering if i need to get them notarized again.


Which country did you get them notarised

I have never heard of this and I have stayed in several countries spread over Europe Asia and Asia Pacific

Anyways, if the originals are in colour, just take coloured scan and forget about those previous notarised documents 



Cheers


----------



## jimjim99 (May 17, 2019)

*Pre-Invite NSW May*

Hi All

Has anyone received or heard of NSW pre-invite in May for 75+5 (261312) ....looks like very less information available.


How does it work for NSW --- I know there is no rule , just asking in terms of pattern , do they send all their pre-invites on a particular day of month or its done on a span of 2-3 days...


Cheers!!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jimjim99 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone received or heard of NSW pre-invite in May for 75+5 (261312) ....looks like very less information available.
> 
> ...


There is no pattern or rule as such

Recently it has been seen that nsw is sending invites every Friday 

But it may be a temporary phenomenon and may change tomorrow also

Cheers


----------



## jimjim99 (May 17, 2019)

*Pre-Invite NSW*

Thank you NB...

You mentioned about invites , do they include pre-invites as well....

As per this forum - I understand last time they sent pre-invites on 18th April and after that it was yesterday.....:fingerscrossed:

Cheers!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jimjim99 said:


> Thank you NB...
> 
> You mentioned about invites , do they include pre-invites as well....
> 
> ...


I meant pre invites only

Final Invites would be sent as soon as they are approved 

Cheers


----------



## jimjim99 (May 17, 2019)

*Pre-Invite NSW*

Thanks again NB...really appreciate your prompt responses....

Hope I get my invite soon....waiting at 75+5 (261312) 30th April.....NSW...

Cheers!!


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

My question is related to ACS evaluation.

I am working for the client A through employer ABC. can I take statutory declaration from a senior person who worked with Client A through other employer XYZ.

Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My question is related to ACS evaluation.
> 
> ...


The Statutory declaration has to come from a person in the company paying you so in this case company ABC
So the question of client A or XYZ doesn’t arise

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...



Thanks NB


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am exploring another option for state nomination. Do I have a chance if I have 65 points + 5 for state sponsorship? My job falls under 252411. I am not sure how NSW works, do they only invite top rank applications (like higher points) or they invite based from the shortage? 

Thanks


----------



## ReniShaw (May 18, 2019)

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum. Can someone please let me know what is the fee for state nomination (NSW). 

Is the fee same regardless of the number of dependents? Or will I have to pay for each dependent and myself separately? 

Thanks.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

ReniShaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. Can someone please let me know what is the fee for state nomination (NSW).
> 
> ...


The application fees are:
*$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
*$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

The fee is the same regardless the number of dependents.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

This question is related to Form80. I have not claimed points for the spouse. Although Spouse has some work experience. Do I need to mention spouse employment details in form 80(for spouse)?
If not, then I have to mention NEVER WORKED in form 80. Please advise. 

IS IT RECOMMENDED TO submit form 1221 also while lodging application instead of waiting for CO to ask?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This question is related to Form80. I have not claimed points for the spouse. Although Spouse has some work experience. Do I need to mention spouse employment details in form 80(for spouse)?
> If not, then I have to mention NEVER WORKED in form 80. Please advise.
> ...


Form 80 for spouse has to be filled truthfully irrespective of whether you have claimed points or not 
So the spouse experience has to be shown

I submitted the form 1221 also voluntarily 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> The application fees are:
> *$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia
> *$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia
> 
> ...


Just a small clarification 
These fees do not include the DHA fees, which you will have to pay once you get the nomination 

Cheers


----------



## FOKSH23 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello. As there is almost no hope for 263111 70 pointers to get invited under 189 in the next FY. Is there any hope that NSW will start inviting 263111 again? As I reckon, they didn't invite any 263111 this FY, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My Agent submitted EOI for NSW for Visa 190 in July 2018 but not received invitation yet
Now my agent not handling my case anymore and i work on my own

I want to again submit EOI for NSW in June or July
Can i submit new EOI for same state and in same visa class or i have to withdraw my previous EOI then submit new one ?
I have no login details for previous EOI so i want to submit new EOI
Do i need to tell the agent to withdraw my previous EOI because he will not give me login details ?

Plz Guide 
Thanks in advance for your valuable replies


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

arnish.singh said:


> My Agent submitted EOI for NSW for Visa 190 in July 2018 but not received invitation yet
> 
> Now my agent not handling my case anymore and i work on my own
> 
> ...


That is the main problem if you process with agents, they dont give password, sometimes they have received invite but forgot to check mail, my friend list 1.5 lakh to a agent in delhi and now he is starting on own as agent is not responding.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> My Agent submitted EOI for NSW for Visa 190 in July 2018 but not received invitation yet
> Now my agent not handling my case anymore and i work on my own
> 
> I want to again submit EOI for NSW in June or July
> ...


Ask your agent to withdraw all the EOI he has lodged for you

If he is not cooperating with you then there is no harm in you lodging fresh EOIs in which ever categories you want even if he refuses to withdraw them or share the Skillselect password with you

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Form 80 for spouse has to be filled truthfully irrespective of whether you have claimed points or not
> So the spouse experience has to be shown
> 
> I submitted the form 1221 also voluntarily
> ...


Thanks, Bro for clarifying.

1) 
If I provide the spouse employment information in form 80, do I have to submit the employment roles and responsibility letters related to same? The issue is it will be a headache to get the roles and responsibilities document from the employers as they all are small organizations and one of them is not willing to provide relieving letters. 

2) For the main applicant, Can I submit latest roles and responsibility letter for my current occupation? The designation is the same , It will be a little bit different from the letter which was evaluated from ACS ( like duration will be latest and also some of the responsibilities will be changed). 

Please advise.


----------



## SibyNash (Nov 15, 2018)

I have 75+5+5 points and applied for NSW on May 14...I have applied for 261312 as main applicant and spouse is 261314 contributed 5 points...Since NSW doesn't have 261314 in their list...How does this could impact to receive an invitation.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks, Bro for clarifying.
> 
> 1)
> If I provide the spouse employment information in form 80, do I have to submit the employment roles and responsibility letters related to same? The issue is it will be a headache to get the roles and responsibilities document from the employers as they all are small organizations and one of them is not willing to provide relieving letters.
> ...


1 - If they ask for that evidence (unlikely, but possible), you can always state that you provided all that information for DHA's record keeping purposes and not for claiming points toward your skilled visa. 

I had lots of such employment episodes, from casual jobs when I was a young teenager to volunteer stints - where getting evidence would be near impossible - but lying on the form is illegal and would give DHA a reason to refuse your visa / cancel your visa / cancel your citizenship down the road.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - If they ask for that evidence (unlikely, but possible), you can always state that you provided all that information for DHA's record keeping purposes and not for claiming points toward your skilled visa.
> 
> I had lots of such employment episodes, from casual jobs when I was a young teenager to volunteer stints - where getting evidence would be near impossible - but lying on the form is illegal and would give DHA a reason to refuse your visa / cancel your visa / cancel your citizenship down the road.


Just further to what is already said , I have not come across a single case wherein the co has asked for evidence on what has been submitted in the form 80

But don’t lie on it , that’s a given

Cheers


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi All,

Question on Form 80. If I have had a 2 weeks work experience previously under a 457 visa, must I include that in my job experience although I am not claiming any points on that? I have currently indicated that period as being unemployed.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Just further to what is already said , I have not come across a single case wherein the co has asked for evidence on what has been submitted in the form 80
> 
> But don’t lie on it , that’s a given
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your valuable inputs - PrettyIsoTonic and NB.

For the main applicant, Can I submit latest roles and responsibility letter(2019) for my current occupation? The designation is the same, It will be a little bit different from the letter which was evaluated from ACS (like duration will be latest and also some of the responsibilities will be changed).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Thanks for your valuable inputs - PrettyIsoTonic and NB.
> 
> For the main applicant, Can I submit latest roles and responsibility letter(2019) for my current occupation? The designation is the same, It will be a little bit different from the letter which was evaluated from ACS (like duration will be latest and also some of the responsibilities will be changed).


Why do you want to complicate a simple issue

There is a character limit of only 300 so just give the main duties as in ACS

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Why do you want to complicate a simple issue
> 
> There is a character limit of only 300 so just give the main duties as in ACS
> 
> Cheers


NB- I think my question is not clear. I am not asking related to form 80 now. I am just asking related to the employment document that needs to submit. 

Can I submit the latest roles and responsibility document( till 2019) for my current occupation even though the ACS evaluation is done till last year(2018)? 
The designation is the same, It will be a little bit different from the letter which was evaluated from ACS ( like duration will be latest and also some of the responsibilities will be changed).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> NB- I think my question is not clear. I am not asking related to form 80 now. I am just asking related to the employment document that needs to submit.
> 
> Can I submit the latest roles and responsibility document( till 2019) for my current occupation even though the ACS evaluation is done till last year(2018)?
> The designation is the same, It will be a little bit different from the letter which was evaluated from ACS ( like duration will be latest and also some of the responsibilities will be changed).


If you are are changing the subject, please don’t refer to the earlier post

Anyways, the assessment is done till you get the invite

If you had already submitted a reference letter, no need to update it again
I am presuming you know what a reference letter is 

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

I recently received a pre-invite from NSW and am gathering documents. I have just realized that I have the wrong employment starting date in one of my working experiences in the EOI, which ought to be 1 April instead of 1 May. No points claim is affected though. 

So at my current stage (pre-invite), should I update my EOI with the correct employment date before receiving the final invitation? Or will it be regarded as an info discrepancy between the pre-invite and EOI and hence affect the final invitation?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Looks like I am the only one in this group who hasn't received the ITA for pre-invite received on April 18th. 
Submitted my docs on April 24th and no news till now .
Any one in the same boat for 261312

Really concerned ,, almost a month since I submitted docs for pre-invite 


Thanks


----------



## trinhnq (Jun 22, 2017)

I submitted on 25th and I''ve been waiting for ITA. We are on the same boat.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Guys,
> Looks like I am the only one in this group who hasn't received the ITA for pre-invite received on April 18th.
> Submitted my docs on April 24th and no news till now .
> Any one in the same boat for 261312
> ...


The states may be waiting for a cue from the new government 

Cheers


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

cat_chanty said:


> Any advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> I recently received a pre-invite from NSW and am gathering documents. I have just realized that I have the wrong employment starting date in one of my working experiences in the EOI, which ought to be 1 April instead of 1 May. No points claim is affected though.
> 
> So at my current stage (pre-invite), should I update my EOI with the correct employment date before receiving the final invitation? Or will it be regarded as an info discrepancy between the pre-invite and EOI and hence affect the final invitation?


Anyone has any advice?
Many thanks


----------



## rejoicefarisai (Jul 30, 2013)

Submitted EOI for NSW 190 261111 with 75 points +5 for state sponsorship. Anyone also waiting for 261111 BA or got invited lately


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

trinhnq said:


> I submitted on 25th and I''ve been waiting for ITA. We are on the same boat.


 sorry to say but makes me feel better , I know, how terrible 🤭


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Yeah I know everything haults just before my application , it’s a pattern ... 🙄


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are are changing the subject, please don’t refer to the earlier post
> 
> Anyways, the assessment is done till you get the invite
> 
> ...


Thank you NB.


----------



## chetanchauhan87 (May 15, 2019)

*Pre Invite - Docs Upload*

I have recently received Pre-Invite for NSW. I have query regarding upload.
For doc upload shall we use the attested documents which were uploaded for ACS, or just normal colour documents will work which are not attested.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chetanchauhan87 said:


> I have recently received Pre-Invite for NSW. I have query regarding upload.
> For doc upload shall we use the attested documents which were uploaded for ACS, or just normal colour documents will work which are not attested.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


You can use the ACS documents along with those that are not attested as long as they are scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

*Form 80 and 1221 during Pre-invite*

Do you also submit Form 80 and Form 1221 during the pre-invite? or only in the IMMIACCOUNT after the invitation from DIBP?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Do you also submit Form 80 and Form 1221 during the pre-invite? or only in the IMMIACCOUNT after the invitation from DIBP?


Only in Immiaccount after invite

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Only in Immiaccount after invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for the quick confirmation


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*ITA received for 261312*

Hi All, I just received my final invite / ITA from NSW

261312
80 points / 20 PTE and 10 Exp
EOI 29 March
Doc submitted - 24th April
ITA received - 22 May


Thanks
Deepika


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All, I just received my final invite / ITA from NSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats...call me when free.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Just a question, in the Online Lodgement (Immiaccount) we are claiming points for partner skills. For the partner's employment history, do you also include the employment that is not related to the nominated occupation? or do you only include the employment recognized by the assessing authority (ACS)? For example, partner has 5 year experience in the first company. There is a 2 year deduction from ACS. Do you declare the whole 5 year experience or do you start after the 2 year deduction? Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Just a question, in the Online Lodgement (Immiaccount) we are claiming points for partner skills. For the partner's employment history, do you also include the employment that is not related to the nominated occupation? or do you only include the employment recognized by the assessing authority (ACS)? For example, partner has 5 year experience in the first company. There is a 2 year deduction from ACS. Do you declare the whole 5 year experience or do you start after the 2 year deduction? Thank you in advance.


The first 2 years are also entered but marked as non relevant 
Only the later 3 are marked as relevant
You have to split in in 2 parts 

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have one inquiry.
After lodging the documents and meanwhile a person is awaiting the grant. If he gets married, does he need to update anything?
And would it affects anything changing the status from unmarried to married?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one inquiry.
> After lodging the documents and meanwhile a person is awaiting the grant. If he gets married, does he need to update anything?
> ...


Most applicants would like to add their wife to the existing application so that they are saved a lot of time, money and energy vs applying for spouse visa separately 

Even if you don’t add her, you will anyways have to inform the CO of the change of your status 

Think over that possibility 

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> The first 2 years are also entered but marked as non relevant
> Only the later 3 are marked as relevant
> You have to split in in 2 parts
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your response. However, for the partner there are no radio buttons to classify if the occupation is relevant or not, unlike for the main applicant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Thank you for your response. However, for the partner there are no radio buttons to classify if the occupation is relevant or not, unlike for the main applicant


Then you have no option but to enter only the relevant experience 

But make sure that in the form 80 you give the entire experience 

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Then you have no option but to enter only the relevant experience
> 
> But make sure that in the form 80 you give the entire experience
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Read something about the employment history when I clicked the Question mark icon from the form:

Employment history
Provide details of your overseas and Australian employment in the last 10 years.

This can include previous employment that is not related to the applicant's nominated occupation or skills assessment.

List the most recent employment first.

A partial date can be entered in the 'end date' field of the applicant's current employment. For example, Oct 2012.

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h0290.aspx

I guess I should include the complete employment history


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Most applicants would like to add their wife to the existing application so that they are saved a lot of time, money and energy vs applying for spouse visa separately
> 
> Even if you don’t add her, you will anyways have to inform the CO of the change of your status
> 
> ...


Thanks NB.
How to add the spouse after the documents are already lodged.
Would this change have any negative impact on the process?


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Does the 70 points have the chance to get invited? 252411 is my occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Thanks NB.
> How to add the spouse after the documents are already lodged.
> Would this change have any negative impact on the process?


You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and inform the co of your marriage

The CO will add the spouse to your application and ask you to pay the visa fees
Then you can upload all the evidence that you have for the spouse and marriage 

The only problem may come in proving that it’s a genuine marriage and relationship 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Read something about the employment history when I clicked the Question mark icon from the form:
> 
> Employment history
> Provide details of your overseas and Australian employment in the last 10 years.
> ...


I stand corrected

Cheers


----------



## jess_23 (Oct 10, 2017)

I just got approval from NSW.

261311
80 + 5 points
EOI 26 April 2019
ITA 17 May 2019
Docs submitted 22 May 2019
NSW Approval 23 May 2019


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> You can use the update us link in Immiaccount and inform the co of your marriage
> 
> The CO will add the spouse to your application and ask you to pay the visa fees
> Then you can upload all the evidence that you have for the spouse and marriage
> ...


Thanks NB.
Why would it be difficult with proving the marriage if I have the marriage contract.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Thanks NB.
> Why would it be difficult with proving the marriage if I have the marriage contract.


So you really believe yourself that there are no false marriages just to get a PR or green card

The world is full of such cases and the CO has to be careful that it doesn’t happen
They create problems for genuine cases like yours , as everybody with a recent marriage is treated suspiciously 

So you may need to provide more evidence like joint property bank accounts, evidence that you are living together etc

Cheers


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I submitted my EOI back on Jan 23 for 189 (early childhood teacher, 70 points). I then submitted another EOI for 190 on April 12 after seeing what happened. I did not choose a state on my first EOI as I was hopeful I will get my invite by now haha. 

Anyways, if I go back to my EOI in Jan and change it by now selecting NSW on that one, would that affect DOE, updating it to May? Or would the DOE remain as JAN 23?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gersus said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI back on Jan 23 for 189 (early childhood teacher, 70 points). I then submitted another EOI for 190 on April 12 after seeing what happened. I did not choose a state on my first EOI as I was hopeful I will get my invite by now haha.
> 
> Anyways, if I go back to my EOI in Jan and change it by now selecting NSW on that one, would that affect DOE, updating it to May? Or would the DOE remain as JAN 23?


You get no advantage in state sponsorship with an earlier dated EOI

The states when they need fresh applicants to sponsor, they look at all available EOIs in the system and choose which suits their requirements irrespective of when it as lodged

If you still want to tick nsw in the existing jan EOI, you can do it
It will not change your date of effect for 189
Your 190 will however show the current date as th date of effect as far as I remember
So you will have 2 different date of effect in the EOI ( Do recheck)

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All - Have got new confusions again. 

My statutory declaration gives a date (D) that was provided in the offer letter when company B absorbed me as fulltime employee when I was working there as a contractor through company A. however, due to the delay in their internal processes, the actual conversion happened on D+20th day. 

Now my agent asked me to get letters from both organization A and B proving that I was hired for company B by A as the ACS mentions only Company B for the whole tenure whereas I was under A's payroll for 4 months.

In the above case, they may give me the letter with date of conversion as D+20 and not D. So, whats the best solution in this case. Getting the SD again with the right dates will be ok? Anyway I need to get a new one as I stopped working after I filed EOI (March) and that SD states I was working as it was got before. So, my agent told me I need to get a new one with end date. So, can I also make this date change? Please advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Hi All - Have got new confusions again.
> 
> My statutory declaration gives a date (D) that was provided in the offer letter when company B absorbed me as fulltime employee when I was working there as a contractor through company A. however, due to the delay in their internal processes, the actual conversion happened on D+20th day.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?
Have you applied for skills assessment ?

Make a signature giving your details as most of us have done 

Cheers


----------



## ReniShaw (May 18, 2019)

No invite this Friday from NSW?


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Yes I will add the signature.

but for now yes ACS is done. NW preinvite received, approved and now in the stage of lodging the final visa. and here is the situation - 

My statutory declaration gives a date (D) that was provided in the offer letter when company B absorbed me as fulltime employee when I was working there as a contractor through company A. however, due to the delay in their internal processes, the actual conversion happened on D+20th day. 

Now my agent asked me to get letters from both organization A and B proving that I was hired for company B by A as the ACS mentions only Company B for the whole tenure whereas I was under A's payroll for 4 months.

In the above case, they may give me the letter with date of conversion as D+20 and not D. So, whats the best solution in this case. Getting the SD again with the right dates will be ok? Anyway I need to get a new one as I stopped working after I filed EOI (March) and that SD states I was working as it was got before. So, my agent told me I need to get a new one with end date. So, can I also make this date change?

Please advise.

Thanks,
Vidyaa



NB said:


> What is your Anzsco code ?
> Have you applied for skills assessment ?
> 
> Make a signature giving your details as most of us have done
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> Yes I will add the signature.
> 
> but for now yes ACS is done. NW preinvite received, approved and now in the stage of lodging the final visa. and here is the situation -
> 
> ...


You have made your question a riddle

You have to simplify it
Give actual dates

Cheers


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

ACS is done for DEveloper programmer. NW preinvite received, approved and now in the stage of lodging the final visa. and here is the situation - 

My statutory declaration gives a date (Aug 28th) as the date I got absorbed by Company B (as a full time employee from contractor) . 28 August was provided in the offer letter when company B agreed to take me in after 3 months as contractor through company A. however, due to the delay in their internal processes, the actual conversion happened on sep19.

Now my agent asked me to get letters from both organization A and B proving that I was hired for company B by company A as the ACS mentions only Company B for the whole tenure whereas I was under A's payroll for 4 months.

In the above case, when the companies provide the dates of conversion, they will only provide sep19th as that was the actual date. Anyway I need to get a new one as I stopped working after I filed EOI (March) and that SD states I was working as it was got before. So, my agent told me I need to get a new one with end date. So, can I also make this date change?

Please advise.












NB said:


> You have made your question a riddle
> 
> You have to simplify it
> Give actual dates
> ...


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have submitted 189 ( 75 points ) and 190 ( 75+5 points ) on 21st May.

Little bit worried due to current invitation trend.

Got a inquiry, what does "Points w/o SS" mean? Points without State Sponsorship ?

If someone has 75 points. What would be Points w/o SS ?

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vidyaajay said:


> ACS is done for DEveloper programmer. NW preinvite received, approved and now in the stage of lodging the final visa. and here is the situation -
> 
> My statutory declaration gives a date (Aug 28th) as the date I got absorbed by Company B (as a full time employee from contractor) . 28 August was provided in the offer letter when company B agreed to take me in after 3 months as contractor through company A. however, due to the delay in their internal processes, the actual conversion happened on sep19.
> 
> ...


I can’t make head or tail of it 

I am sure other members will help you out

But all said and done, when you have appointed an agent, let him decide what’s the best course of action.
Why do you want to interfere in the process

The idea of appointing an agent is to let a professional do the work

Cheers


----------



## beer1404 (May 27, 2019)

*Processing times for 190 Visa*

Hello All,

I have applied for 190 VISA (75+5 points - Software Engineer) (NSW state) on 12th May, 2019. Initially, the estimated processing time was 8 to 10 Months but a week later it was changed to 11 to 14 months. Is there anyone on this forum who got the visa in less than 6 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

beer1404 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 VISA (75+5 points - Software Engineer) (NSW state) on 12th May, 2019. Initially, the estimated processing time was 8 to 10 Months but a week later it was changed to 11 to 14 months. Is there anyone on this forum who got the visa in less than 6 months?


The points and Anzsco codes have no relevance once you are invited 
Now all 190 applications are at par

The time taken for grant will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted and how well you present your case

Many members have got their grants within 6 months under 190, but recently there seems to be a slow down

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone got a pre-invite from NSW within last 60 days with 75+5 points ( or less ) in 2613** ?

I submitted the NSW EOI (75+5) on 21st May. Can I, realistically, be hopeful to get invited within the next 3/4 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Has anyone got a pre-invite from NSW within last 60 days with 75+5 points ( or less ) in 2613** ?
> 
> I submitted the NSW EOI (75+5) on 21st May. Can I, realistically, be hopeful to get invited within the next 3/4 months?


Nobody can predict a SS

Points are not the only deciding factor in a SS

They look at the overall package that you are bringing on the table

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

How quickly are NSW processing pre-invites at the moment?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> How quickly are NSW processing pre-invites at the moment?


Hi Jelly,

NSW can take anything from 1 day to 12 weeks, to provide ITA.

Someone recently reported ITA within a day.

In my case, I received NSW ITA on the 6th day.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Jelly,
> 
> NSW can take anything from 1 day to 12 weeks, to provide ITA.
> 
> ...


Incredibly fast!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Jelly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I gor mine in 5 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

My medical was uploaded by the authorised hospital today, how many days it takes to know the outcome on immi account site for the status of Medical. If all good? Thanks for response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Singhharbhajan1 said:


> My medical was uploaded by the authorised hospital today, how many days it takes to know the outcome on immi account site for the status of Medical. If all good? Thanks for response.


Within a week or so if there are no complications 

Cheers


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the chance of getting pre-invite for Mechanical Engineer with 75 points including SS these days from NSW?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Hope you all doing good!!!

I have some queries, Please don't mind in answering them as I need your thoughts on the below 

i) My agent has created EOI# for both 189 and 190(NSW) yesterday under 1 EOI ID. Is that a correct approach?
I've seen somewhere that we need to create each EOI for 189 or 190 separately. Please advice

ii) I would be reaching to 8 yrs exp on July 20th( adding 5 points more to the current points), Is that a good approach to create a fresh EOI after July 20th or leave it like that untouched as it changes the DOE. Please advice.

iii) Considering my points will I be called before Nov'2019 on any class ( either 189 or 190 NSW) because neither I am single nor my wife can be assessed. Please advice.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Current POINTS : 70 ( age - 25, eng - 20, Bachelors - 15, Offshore Job - 10 )

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)

EOI 189 (70):
Submitted: 31/05/19 

EOI 190 (NSW) (70+5):
Submitted: 31/05/19


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you all doing good!!!
> 
> ...


1. Agents have a tendency not to create separate EOIs. It makes it difficult for them to track if each client has multiple EOIs
There is nothing wrong in that except that your choices become restricted in case you get invites from both 189/190 at short interval
Members who apply themselves, make separate EOIs
Try to convince the agent to do so

2. The DOE will change when you get extra points irrespective of whether you file a new EOI or continue with this one
As this will be only a couple of months old in july, not much of a difference if you continue with this also

3. I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Agents have a tendency not to create separate EOIs. It makes it difficult for them to track if each client has multiple EOIs
> There is nothing wrong in that except that your choices become restricted in case you get invites from both 189/190 at short interval
> Members who apply themselves, make separate EOIs
> Try to convince the agent to do so
> ...


Many thanks brother for taking your time in replying my queries. Really appreciated.


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What about code 233512 getting pre-invite from NSW with 75 points with SS these days?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> ii) I would be reaching to 8 yrs exp on July 20th( adding 5 points more to the current points), Is that a good approach to create a fresh EOI after July 20th or leave it like that untouched as it changes the DOE. Please advice.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Current POINTS : 70 ( age - 25, eng - 20, Bachelors - 15, Offshore Job - 10 )
> ...


Have you done your ACS assessment?
You won't reach 8 years experience with only offshore work experience. They will deduct at least 2 years of the last 10 years.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Have you done your ACS assessment?
> You won't reach 8 years experience with only offshore work experience. They will deduct at least 2 years of the last 10 years.


Yes, ACS is done mate, got 2 years deduction from the overall what I possess.


----------



## NAGA.FLY.AUSIS (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyad said:


> I gor mine in 5 hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Anyad, 
Congrats for ITA and all the best for future endeavors. 
What are your scores, EOI date, and occupation code?

BR//
NAGA


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Just received NSW nomination approval in 1 day. Pretty incredible speed.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Guys,

How accurate is immitracker?

My queue jumped from 450 to 107 on Saturday due to experience points..

I now have 80 points for 189 and 85 for NSW under quantity surveyor.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cnflwy said:


> Guys,
> 
> How accurate is immitracker?
> 
> ...


It’s not even a few percent of all applications and that also unverified 

This tracker is for those who want to pass their time
Don’t try to analyse anything..you will either get false hopes or unnecessarily disappointed 

Cheers


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

Hi All,

Is there any prediction for states apart from Victoria for Database admin SOL - 262111?
Currently, only Victoria and South Australia are open.


----------



## Lipika08 (May 22, 2019)

Hi any update on nsw 190 for accountants? Is their any chance of getting invitation on 85+5?


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I have the following questions related to the final 190 lodging:
Currently, I have notarized black and white documents and the first and last pages of long pdf documents.

1) Which documents need to get notarized? 
Education certificates(Colored)
pte score card(Colored)
ACS Statements(Colored)
Payslips(Black and white)
tax statements(Some black and white), 
RnR letter(Colored), 
PCC(Black and white)
bank statements(some black and white)
passport(colored) 
marriage certificate(colored)

2) In the form 1229 for kids, what we have to fill in transaction reference number?


3) What is the Australian fees for lodging the visa(myself, spouse and one toddler)

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the following questions related to the final 190 lodging:
> Currently, I have notarized black and white documents and the first and last pages of long pdf documents.
> ...


1. Scan them using a colour option in the scanner
None of them need to be notarised including the black and whites

2. No idea

3. Check in DHA website. It’s not rocket science 

Cheers


----------



## AVANT-GARDE (Jun 10, 2019)

*Avant garde*

Pls what are my chances for 22411(Actuary) with 70 Points? EOI 10-05-2019.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July if timer gets reset and people on same score but after EOI with after 1st july would get preference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July if timer gets reset and people on same score but after EOI with after 1st july would get preference?


The earlier EOIs get preference 
The timer for EOIs under 189 never resets
Do it asap
If the existing EOI is old, withdraw that and file a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> The earlier EOIs get preference
> 
> The timer for EOIs under 189 never resets
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply . It's just 6 months old so I guess better to update it. Rather than filing new one. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> I have now 75 points for 189 on 261313 so I need to update my EOI with my latest PTE marks. Please advise if i shall update my EOI immediately or wait for 1st July if timer gets reset and people on same score but after EOI with after 1st july would get preference?


Update your new scores immediately.


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> The earlier EOIs get preference
> The timer for EOIs under 189 never resets
> Do it asap
> If the existing EOI is old, withdraw that and file a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity
> ...


Does the timer for 190 resets ??
My EOI submission date is 10-Aug-2018
Experience points increased on 1 June 2019, making the EOI effective date to 01-Jun-19.I filed for 190 NSW. 
Would i need to withdraw it and refile again ?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhilash83 said:


> Does the timer for 190 resets ??
> My EOI submission date is 10-Aug-2018
> Experience points increased on 1 June 2019, making the EOI effective date to 01-Jun-19.I filed for 190 NSW.
> Would i need to withdraw it and refile again ?
> ...


190 SS does not work on seniority basis
The states can invite someone with just 65 points who lodged an EOI yesterday and ignore an applicant with 100 points who lodged a year earlier

The states go through the entire database of the Skillselect and choose applicants from them
How and why they choose, is a mystery and very opaque

The EOI is valid for only 2 years since it was first created and so it is better to lodge a fresh EOI everytime your points change and withdraw the previous ones

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can you please suggest if there is any other state offering state nomination for 263311 telecom engineer other than NSW.??

As per checked on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/ , Western australia is also offering the same, but unable to understand their exact requirements for SS.

Please throw some light!!

Will be thankful.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please suggest if there is any other state offering state nomination for 263311 telecom engineer other than NSW.??
> 
> ...


Hi,

Check individual states websites for your ANZSCO: 263311 - Telecom Engineer :

1. NT: https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...-visa-nomination/nt-migration-occupation-list

2. SA: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/lists-of-state-nominated-occupations

3. VIC: https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/visa-nomination-occupation-lists

4. WA: https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists

5. QLD: https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

6. ACT: ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

- For ACT, you might have to fill up Canberra Matrix: Skilled visa - ACT 190 nomination - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

- click "HOW TO EXPRESS AN INTEREST IN ACT 190 NOMINATION - CANBERRA MATRIX"

7. TAS: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello Friends has anyone received NSW invite this month ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*PCC and Medicals*

Hi, Just wanted to check if its mandatory to submit PCC and Medicals with the VISA lodgement application itself. I have heard we can submit it later when CO requests for it too. 
I understand submitting later might delay the application, but haven't applied for these yet. So trying to check if its mandatory..

Thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, Just wanted to check if its mandatory to submit PCC and Medicals with the VISA lodgement application itself. I have heard we can submit it later when CO requests for it too.
> I understand submitting later might delay the application, but haven't applied for these yet. So trying to check if its mandatory..
> 
> Thanks


Not mandatory at this point. But it clearly shows you are happy to delay your own processing. Wait for CO. give them details again wait for a response. 

To the best interest of yourself get it done and submit along with other documents for smooth processing of your case.

PCC and Medicals won't take much time indeed.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Just wanted to check if its mandatory to submit PCC and Medicals with the VISA lodgement application itself. I have heard we can submit it later when CO requests for it too.
> ...


Thanks for your response..


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Guidance*



SG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check individual states websites for your ANZSCO: 263311 - Telecom Engineer :
> 
> ...


Any good news for Pre-ITA


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

One inquiry concerning the Photo. 
When we lodge the documents, one of the requirements to upload recent photo.

Is there any specific specs for that photo. dress code or any other things

Thanks.
Salem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> One inquiry concerning the Photo.
> When we lodge the documents, one of the requirements to upload recent photo.
> ...


Just upload an Australian passport spec photo

Cheers


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there any 233915 EOI applicant here?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> One inquiry concerning the Photo.
> When we lodge the documents, one of the requirements to upload recent photo.
> ...


45mm x 35mm – Passport Size Photograph


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking forward to NSW last round of invite for 2018/2019 FY. All the best to everyone waiting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Looking forward to NSW last round of invite for 2018/2019 FY. All the best to everyone waiting. :fingerscrossed:


Good Luck!


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

shabaranks said:


> Looking forward to NSW last round of invite for 2018/2019 FY. All the best to everyone waiting. :fingerscrossed:


Any approximate date for invitation ?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

I have not heard anyone reporting NSW invite in June , any received ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Any approximate date for invitation ?


We can hope for the round to happen this week.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

MJ.Sydney said:


> We can hope for the round to happen this week.


Generally what time NSW send invite ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

anhad18 said:


> Generally what time NSW send invite ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


State doesn't have a fixed invitation date.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

perception30 said:


> State doesn't have a fixed invitation date.


OK but time is 12 midnight Sydney time ?? Same as 189 ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> OK but time is 12 midnight Sydney time ?? Same as 189 ??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No

They send it during the normal office working hours

Lately it has been seen that send some invites on Fridays

Cheers


----------



## weirdarse (Nov 22, 2018)

Finally after the a long wait of 188 days I have received my 190 visa permit today. I remember starting in May last year with collecting the basic documents, getting pre invite somewhere around November and getting the final invite in around a week's time from filing the pre invite. Then eventually waiting for 189 for one month cycle of December and subsequently applying for 190 on dec 12. 
I profoundly remember being a regular reader to this forum while I was applying and wanted anything to discuss on application process. 
While the grant mail makes me ecstatic today I would like to thank all the contributors and readers here for sharing the information they have and making the process a lot smoother. Getting the permit without a co contact and without agent would not have been possible without this forum. 
Do feel free to reach out personally if there's anything you want to ask or discuss. I would be more than willing to talk about it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Great News*



weirdarse said:


> Finally after the a long wait of 188 days I have received my 190 visa permit today. I remember starting in May last year with collecting the basic documents, getting pre invite somewhere around November and getting the final invite in around a week's time from filing the pre invite. Then eventually waiting for 189 for one month cycle of December and subsequently applying for 190 on dec 12.
> I profoundly remember being a regular reader to this forum while I was applying and wanted anything to discuss on application process.
> While the grant mail makes me ecstatic today I would like to thank all the contributors and readers here for sharing the information they have and making the process a lot smoother. Getting the permit without a co contact and without agent would not have been possible without this forum.
> Do feel free to reach out personally if there's anything you want to ask or discuss. I would be more than willing to talk about it.
> ...


congratulations


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Many congratulations...

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

weirdarse said:


> Finally after the a long wait of 188 days I have received my 190 visa permit today. I remember starting in May last year with collecting the basic documents, getting pre invite somewhere around November and getting the final invite in around a week's time from filing the pre invite. Then eventually waiting for 189 for one month cycle of December and subsequently applying for 190 on dec 12.
> I profoundly remember being a regular reader to this forum while I was applying and wanted anything to discuss on application process.
> While the grant mail makes me ecstatic today I would like to thank all the contributors and readers here for sharing the information they have and making the process a lot smoother. Getting the permit without a co contact and without agent would not have been possible without this forum.
> Do feel free to reach out personally if there's anything you want to ask or discuss. I would be more than willing to talk about it.
> ...


Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anhad18 said:


> Generally what time NSW send invite ???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


No fixed date.

No fixed time.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

weirdarse said:


> Finally after the a long wait of 188 days I have received my 190 visa permit today. I remember starting in May last year with collecting the basic documents, getting pre invite somewhere around November and getting the final invite in around a week's time from filing the pre invite. Then eventually waiting for 189 for one month cycle of December and subsequently applying for 190 on dec 12.
> I profoundly remember being a regular reader to this forum while I was applying and wanted anything to discuss on application process.
> While the grant mail makes me ecstatic today I would like to thank all the contributors and readers here for sharing the information they have and making the process a lot smoother. Getting the permit without a co contact and without agent would not have been possible without this forum.
> Do feel free to reach out personally if there's anything you want to ask or discuss. I would be more than willing to talk about it.
> ...


Congratulations Weirdarse


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

*Announcement – NSW skilled nominated migration (190) closed for 2018-19*

NSW nomination is closed. NSW nomination for the 2019-20 financial year to be announced in coming weeks. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> NSW nomination is closed. NSW nomination for the 2019-20 financial year to be announced in coming weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


Hmm lets wait until July , so they closed without sending any invite in june

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Is it true that NSW closed nominations until September? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

They generally reopen in July

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dived22 (Jun 20, 2019)

*Nsw*

Now that's a precise answer I've been looking for over a month. Lodged 189 with 75 points and 190 with 75 +5 (NSW) under 2211 -Gen Accountant [One EOI] . 189 invite seems like a distance, hoping for 190 NSW invite - points --> 30 [Age]+ 15 [Edu] + 20 [Sup Eng] + 10 [Work ex] + 5 [SS].


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> They generally reopen in July
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I don’t remember in recent history that they have sent any invites before August end to September 

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

dived22 said:


> Now that's a precise answer I've been looking for over a month. Lodged 189 with 75 points and 190 with 75 +5 (NSW) under 2211 -Gen Accountant [One EOI] . 189 invite seems like a distance, hoping for 190 NSW invite - points --> 30 [Age]+ 15 [Edu] + 20 [Sup Eng] + 10 [Work ex] + 5 [SS].


In the last two months, due to the very limited number of invitations, the needed points for accountants jumped to 90 points. I believe you will have chance again but you may need to wait a couple of months until they start sending 2019/2020 invitations.


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

weirdarse said:


> Finally after the a long wait of 188 days I have received my 190 visa permit today. I remember starting in May last year with collecting the basic documents, getting pre invite somewhere around November and getting the final invite in around a week's time from filing the pre invite. Then eventually waiting for 189 for one month cycle of December and subsequently applying for 190 on dec 12.
> I profoundly remember being a regular reader to this forum while I was applying and wanted anything to discuss on application process.
> While the grant mail makes me ecstatic today I would like to thank all the contributors and readers here for sharing the information they have and making the process a lot smoother. Getting the permit without a co contact and without agent would not have been possible without this forum.
> Do feel free to reach out personally if there's anything you want to ask or discuss. I would be more than willing to talk about it.
> ...


Many Congratulations weirdarse.

Could you please share the list of documents you submitted.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All - For every one who got the final visa invitation around May 2019, have you submitted the application and paid the fee? 

Good luck to all..


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

May I know the list of documents submitted by you for you and your partner.


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Are there any updates on any thing i.e. (invitations, grants, etc..)
I feel like everything is on hold for the last 3 weeks. isn't it?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Salem87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Are there any updates on any thing i.e. (invitations, grants, etc..)
> I feel like everything is on hold for the last 3 weeks. isn't it?


Nope waiting 

Their website has not been updated yet 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Few updates from NSW...

https://businessinvestorskilledmigr...EF23F30FEDED/B6319B68E41A392816B21F2806CB3AEB


We will announce the commencement of invitations to apply for NSW nomination for the 2019-20 financial year via our website in the coming weeks.

A new NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List is also under development and will be announced at this time.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

They are taking a lot of time, seems major changes underway 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO92 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I know NSW not yet announced anything for this FY 

But I have a question hope someone can help me with this?

*What is the DOE of the last invitation received for Accountant with 85 points with 5 points from state *?

*I got 85 points with 5 points from state ( 1 year Aussie experience + PTE 8 each), what are my chances of getting NSW nomination??*

Thank you in advnace!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

THEO92 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I know NSW not yet announced anything for this FY
> 
> ...


For state sponsorship, date of effect has no value
It’s not on seniority like 189

Let the July 189 round get over.
You can then assess your chances of SS better

Cheers


----------



## THEO92 (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> For state sponsorship, date of effect has no value
> It’s not on seniority like 189
> 
> Let the July 189 round get over.
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## danumelb (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Has anyone received NSW 190 Visa pre-invite with 70+5 points in May or June? Is there anyway to find these information ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

danumelb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone received NSW 190 Visa pre-invite with 70+5 points in May or June? Is there anyway to find these information ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The states don’t give this information in the public domain
They are very opaque and secretive 

Cheers


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

When is updated occupation list expected from NSW for 2019-20 FY?


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

ankit15 said:


> When is updated occupation list expected from NSW for 2019-20 FY?


Last year they released it on 20/07, we will have to wait!


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

ankit15 said:


> When is updated occupation list expected from NSW for 2019-20 FY?


Last year they released it on 20/07, we will have to wait!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ankit15 said:


> When is updated occupation list expected from NSW for 2019-20 FY?


Hi Ankit,

It takes time for NSW to publish the updated occupation list for FY.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Are there any major changes expected?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Are there any major changes expected?


Hi Kunsal,

Have a look at this: https://businessinvestorskilledmigr...EF23F30FEDED/B6319B68E41A392816B21F2806CB3AEB

Scroll down to Changes to the NSW Skilled Regional Migration Program.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Kunsal,
> 
> Have a look at this: https://businessinvestorskilledmigr...EF23F30FEDED/B6319B68E41A392816B21F2806CB3AEB
> 
> Scroll down to Changes to the NSW Skilled Regional Migration Program.


Hi SG, 
Even though the quota expired, people who got the final invite and not submitted for visa yet can still submit though right??
My application submit last date for visa is July 21st 

Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi SG,
> Even though the quota expired, people who got the final invite and not submitted for visa yet can still submit though right??
> My application submit last date for visa is July 21st
> 
> Thanks


Hi Deepika,

Did you receive the final invitation and didn't proceed further for visa lodge ?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> deepika.akkineni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SG,
> ...


Yes, holding the visa submission for a reason though ( too much detail to explain). I am also waiting to see how July invite goes as I have 80 in 189 now ( with partner assessment done). If I don’t get an invite July 11 then will apply for visa for 190 . My last date for submission is July 21


----------



## BiancaUy (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys! Do you know by when will NSW open for my occupation for either 190 or 489?

My occupation is ANZSCO 223112 Recruitment Consultant.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

If people submit EOI with same points for 190 NSW visa then who will have priority to get invitation?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> If people submit EOI with same points for 190 NSW visa then who will have priority to get invitation?


No one, its up to state.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> If people submit EOI with same points for 190 NSW visa then who will have priority to get invitation?


States don’t have to invite applicants with the highest points or earlier EOIs even in the same Anzsco code

They can ignore some one who applied a year back with 100 points and invite some one in the same Anzsco code with just 60 points who applied yesterday 


Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All, quick question , while submitting paystubs and bank statements for those pay stubs, what’s the best way to attach them. Can I attach a pay stub and relevant bank statement underneath that pay stub , and next months pay stub and relavent statement. The bank statement is big with lot of unnecessary pages...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All, quick question , while submitting paystubs and bank statements for those pay stubs, what’s the best way to attach them. Can I attach a pay stub and relevant bank statement underneath that pay stub , and next months pay stub and relavent statement. The bank statement is big with lot of unnecessary pages...


I merged all payslips for a employer in 1 file
The bank statement was also merged for that period in 1 file
The salary credits were highlighted in the bank statement to make it easier to the co to cross check them if he wanted
I did not tamper with the bank statements to preserve their integrity except highlighting the entries 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> States don’t have to invite applicants with the highest points or earlier EOIs even in the same Anzsco code
> 
> They can ignore some one who applied a year back with 100 points and invite some one in the same Anzsco code with just 60 points who applied yesterday
> 
> ...


OMG...........well thanks for help
So only Luck can work .......!!!!!!


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

If someone receive invitation from state then that information will come in e-mail or skill select ?
we need to check regularly e-mail or skill select ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

arnish.singh said:


> If someone receive invitation from state then that information will come in e-mail or skill select ?
> 
> we need to check regularly e-mail or skill select ?
> 
> ...


Both 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arnish.singh said:


> If someone receive invitation from state then that information will come in e-mail or skill select ?
> 
> we need to check regularly e-mail or skill select ?
> 
> ...


Both. Checking email is fine but if you want to be extra careful then do check skillselect every few days. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Useful info given on Regional NSW site. This gives us some idea about 190 invitations.

======================
Skilled Regional NSW Sponsorship
Visa sub-class 489


Applications for Skilled Regional State Nomination by the Northern Inland region

from Midday (12:00 pm AEST) on Thursday 18 July, 2019.

The Occupation List for this region will go online at that time.



We are optimistic that the NSW Government will re-commence nominating by
Monday 22 July, 2019.



This Northern Inland region will not accept 489 applications any later than
3 September 2019. The last day that nominations will be processed and invitations from the Department of Home Affairs will be issued for the visa sub-class 489 is 10 September 2019. The new Skilled Regional State Nominate visa sub-class 491 will commence on 16 November 2019. The last day that invitated applicants can lodge their application with the Department is 15 November 2019.
==================


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bhowalamit said:


> Useful info given on Regional NSW site. This gives us some idea about 190 invitations.
> 
> ======================
> Skilled Regional NSW Sponsorship
> ...


Thanks
Very useful 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

How many EOI gets invited in each call ?
Just approximate / average etc. metrics would be fine based on last few invitation round if they don't have a fixed number.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

perception30 said:


> How many EOI gets invited in each call ?
> Just approximate / average etc. metrics would be fine based on last few invitation round if they don't have a fixed number.


July is usually lowest 
It increases over a period if time
Total can cross 2-3k over the course of the year 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> July is usually lowest
> It increases over a period if time
> Total can cross 2-3k over the course of the year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You can see image for details









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

bahlv said:


> You can see image for details
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide me this link please ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Can you provide me this link please ?


Google 189 invitation round

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

NSW updated occupation list for 2019 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Piyali said:


> NSW updated occupation list for 2019 20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For most IT Occupations, it will favour those who are already Living and working in NSW for a minimum of 1 year. Offshore IT applicants are heading to regional.


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Piyali said:
> 
> 
> > NSW updated occupation list for 2019 20
> ...


Yes you pretty much need to live in NSW and work in NSW if you are doing accounting, IT & nursing.


----------



## Kolombo (Oct 21, 2018)

Guys is this the final updated list for nsw 489 and 190?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> For most IT Occupations, it will favour those who are already Living and working in NSW for a minimum of 1 year. Offshore IT applicants are heading to regional.


How are you saying that about offshore applicants? Has it been called out in the website? I thought additional requirements are only for those already in Australia?

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamskans said:


> How are you saying that about offshore applicants? Has it been called out in the website? I thought additional requirements are only for those already in Australia?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


Nope
Anybody not working in nsw for a year is not eligible irrespective of whether he is in Australia or some other country 

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

So finally , end of this road(NSW-190) as well for 2613XX 75 pointers


Thanks


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello guys
How much chance to get invitation for chef with 60 points + 5 
EOI lodged on 6th Dec


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,

This FY, NSW has introduced more occupational codes (186), availability of occupations and extra requirement for certain occupations. Another good news is the number of invitations from NSW will be doubled to nearly 7,000 invitations in 2019-2020, as state/territory nomination jumping from 28,850 to 47,968.

Based on NSW's 4 categories of occupational availability, we can come up with fairly justifiable ratios high:medium:low:limited = 5:3:2:1. With the total number of 7,000 invitations in this FY, each occupation in limited availability will be allocated around 22 invitations or 110 invitations in each highly demand occupation throughout FY19-20.

In state nomination, you are competing to other applicants having the same occupational code which is completely different from visa 189 when people in non pro-rata have to compete to the rest in non pro-rata. NSW selection process following the order is

Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List
To be living in NSW, and have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation (if applicable)
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

So, you can figure out how many points you need for your specific occupational codes based on my rough estimation of invitations of each occupational availability and the numbers of applicants in your specific occupational codes.


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

You mean to say that 22 invitation in each round?? And any idea is it fortnightly or once a month for nsw invitations! Also when is it likely to be the first round


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

There is no definite timeline for NSW invitation. The state issues invitations at any time based on their own criteria.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

mutapha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This FY, NSW has introduced more occupational codes (186), availability of occupations and extra requirement for certain occupations. Another good news is the number of invitations from NSW will be doubled to nearly 7,000 invitations in 2019-2020, as state/territory nomination jumping from 28,850 to 47,968.
> 
> ...


What is the logic behind these numbers? Any source to quote?

"NSW will be doubled to nearly 7,000 invitations in 2019-2020"


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Before this FY, NSW issued around 3,500 invitations/year, you can check this through immi.homeaffairs. Also, from this FY, the Migration program planning levels has changed which can be verified also on immi.homeaffairs.

You can see that the numbers of state/territory invitations are almost double from previous FY. So that the reason I come up with 7,000. Of course, there is no official source for this number, just doing some basic math and extrapolation


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Umer3131 said:


> You mean to say that 22 invitation in each round?? And any idea is it fortnightly or once a month for nsw invitations! Also when is it likely to be the first round


Once in month
And there will be on round today or tomorrow


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

So people who have not lived and worked in NSW and their occupation have a precondition to have worked 1 year NSW ..they are excluded now ?






mutapha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This FY, NSW has introduced more occupational codes (186), availability of occupations and extra requirement for certain occupations. Another good news is the number of invitations from NSW will be doubled to nearly 7,000 invitations in 2019-2020, as state/territory nomination jumping from 28,850 to 47,968.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

shas.irctc said:


> So people who have not lived and worked in NSW and their occupation have a precondition to have worked 1 year NSW ..they are excluded now ?


Yes

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Once in month
> And there will be on round today or tomorrow


How will we know if we have been selected for pre-invite? Email? Skillselect?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

I don't think those people excluded. Because NSW selection process clearly states that Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List is the top priority then working 1 year NSW. It means when certain occupation reach its quota, it'll be no more invitation even your NSW working experience and/or your DHA scores.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

mutapha said:


> I don't think those people excluded. Because NSW selection process clearly states that Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List is the top priority then working 1 year NSW. It means when certain occupation reach its quota, it'll be no more invitation even your NSW working experience and/or your DHA scores.


Where did you read this?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

You should read info from industry.nsw.gov.au carefully about 190 nomination, before raising questions. They explicitly state how invitation is issued, selection process, etc.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

mutapha said:


> You should read info from industry.nsw.gov.au carefully about 190 nomination, before raising questions. They explicitly state how invitation is issued, selection process, etc.


Read eligibility criteria. Selection is for people who are eligible.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mutapha said:


> You should read info from industry.nsw.gov.au carefully about 190 nomination, before raising questions. They explicitly state how invitation is issued, selection process, etc.


So you mean to say that even if I am a software engineer which is in the top priority list of nsw and I have 100 points, I will be invited even if I do not have 1 year nsw experience ?
Software engineer is in the list with restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > Once in month
> ...


You ll receive email


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

I mean that your occupation must be available at the time NSW issuing invitation. If your occupation has restriction, then you have fulfill it. Please read my previous posts.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mutapha said:


> Try to read it again and think a little bit.


I have read and thought
As per me he cannot be invited
What is your view
Say explicitly 

Cheers


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

My point is that you can't use NSW working experience as an advantageous point, if your occupation reaches NSW limit. I think that there is a misunderstanding between us. Hopefully, this helps.


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Any ICT Business Analyst waiting for NSW 2019-20 invite, please PM me. I will make a separate whatsapp group to track the progress.

P.S. - do not junk my mail box. Only eligible applicants as per NSW criteria for 261111 job code should ping me.


----------



## shas.irctc (Sep 13, 2018)

PLease share forum link of 2019 NSW discussion if some have handy


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I submitted 189 and 190 NSW on the same EOI earlier last month. Does that affect my chance to get 190 nomination? Do I need to submit a separated EOI for 190 NSW to increase chance of invitation?

If putting them in the same EOI does not affect anything, then I preferred to leave it like that because I am OK for either of them (189 + 190)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I submitted 189 and 190 NSW on the same EOI earlier last month. Does that affect my chance to get 190 nomination? Do I need to submit a separated EOI for 190 NSW to increase chance of invitation?
> 
> If putting them in the same EOI does not affect anything, then I preferred to leave it like that because I am OK for either of them (189 + 190)


But the moment the 190 pre-invite turns to a final invite, the EOI gets frozen and will not participate in the 189 round.

Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1478806-190-invite-14-days-apply-visa.html


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shas.irctc said:


> PLease share forum link of 2019 NSW discussion if some have handy


Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...p-invitations-financial-year-2019-20-a-7.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I submitted 189 and 190 NSW on the same EOI earlier last month. Does that affect my chance to get 190 nomination? Do I need to submit a separated EOI for 190 NSW to increase chance of invitation?
> 
> If putting them in the same EOI does not affect anything, then I preferred to leave it like that because I am OK for either of them (189 + 190)


If you don’t have a preference for 189, then do nothing

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Once in month
> And there will be on round today or tomorrow


I heard that NSW 190 is closed until September beginning.
I hope they start inviting early.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Piyali said:


> I heard that NSW 190 is closed until September beginning.
> I hope they start inviting early.


NSW just opened their Skilled nominated migration (190) program with an updated Skilled Occupation List and with additional restrictions applied to several occupation codes. Hopefully, the invitations should follow soon. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

ajnewbie said:


> NSW just opened their Skilled nominated migration (190) program with an updated Skilled Occupation List and with additional restrictions applied to several occupation codes. Hopefully, the invitations should follow soon.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


Well, I hope you are right but DOHA hasn't updated anything on the website. Also cannot see anything on NSW except occupation list. I remember ISCAH mentioned on FB that NSW officials orally confirmed that they will not invite before September.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyali said:


> Well, I hope you are right but DOHA hasn't updated anything on the website. Also cannot see anything on NSW except occupation list. I remember ISCAH mentioned on FB that NSW officials orally confirmed that they will not invite before September.


Doha has no role to play in state sponsorship 
They come into the picture only when you submit the applications for processing

Iscah is also guessing, it’s not the gospel truth

Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Well, I hope you are right but DOHA hasn't updated anything on the website. Also cannot see anything on NSW except occupation list. I remember ISCAH mentioned on FB that NSW officials orally confirmed that they will not invite before September.


Why will NSW hold invites until September when occupation codes are released in July. Seems to be no logic for this statement.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

NSW 190 sponsorship update
------------------------------------------

The NSW state government have confirmed that :

- If 12 months work experience is required for an occupation, that 20 hours a week is ok
-The 12 months work does not have to have been in the last 12 months
- They expect to send their first 190 invites out within the next 2 weeks
l


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> Piyali said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I hope you are right but DOHA hasn't updated anything on the website. Also cannot see anything on NSW except occupation list. I remember ISCAH mentioned on FB that NSW officials orally confirmed that they will not invite before September.
> ...


NSW will issue invitation this month 
Maybe next week. Confirmed with NSW migration


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> NSW will issue invitation this month
> Maybe next week. Confirmed with NSW migration


Is this information based on Iscah or some other source ?

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

For most of the ICT occupation including 2613** , the additional requirements of min 1 year work in nominated occupation in NSW and currently living in NSW, seems to be mandatory. Which means, if someone does not have it they are not eligible anymore regarding of having 85/90 points. Again, if not eligible, they should withdraw the NSW EOI. 

NSW invitation will be based on these following criterias:

Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List

To be living in NSW, and have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation (if applicable)

Australian Department of Home Affairs points score

English language ability

Skilled employment


Did I get this right ?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Candidates are ranked within their occupation according to their; points total, English language ability and skilled employment.

The top ranking candidates that are living in NSW and have at least 12 months skilled employment in NSW will be selected.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW will issue invitation this month
> ...



I called NSW migration department this morning 
They told me that there will be on the round in this month


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Kangdeep14 said:


> I called NSW migration department this morning
> They told me that there will be on the round in this month


I thought this kind of information are classified and they don't share such classified information before it happens.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > I called NSW migration department this morning
> ...


Hey man
Have you ever called their department and ask them if there will be any round in this month?
If you don't believe then wait and watch.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey man
> Have you ever called their department and ask them if there will be any round in this month?
> If you don't believe then wait and watch.


Sorry man!
I didn't mean to make you angry.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man
> ...


I am not angry my brother


----------



## Shekhar0109 (Jul 11, 2018)

Does offshore have any chance for 190 with new rules from NSW.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Shekhar0109 said:


> Does offshore have any chance for 190 with new rules from NSW.


Occupations like 2613 or others with additional requirements have no chance now. They are simply looking for people already residing in NSW on 457/489/485 etc. Another reason could be new regional visa. Let's see

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Occupations like 2613 or others with additional requirements have no chance now. They are simply looking for people already residing in NSW on 457/489/485 etc. Another reason could be new regional visa. Let's see
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My occupation does not have any additional requirement. But I'm on student visa sc500. So do you think I am eligible for them to consider?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> My occupation does not have any additional requirement. But I'm on student visa sc500. So do you think I am eligible for them to consider?


Are you allowed to work full time ?
Have you lodged an EOI under 189 ?

Cheers


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Is there any Accountant aspirant for 190 - NSW in this threat group? Lets Team up!


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Is there any Accountant aspirant for 190 - NSW in this threat group? Lets Team up!


✋✋


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> ✋✋


If you want to join please subscribe to the below thread and mention your points and DOE.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-accountants-190-nsw-aspirants-2019-20-a.html

Thanks


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi NB,
Does NSW require full-time employment? Can you please share the link?

Accountants are required to work 20 hours only to get positive assessment from CPAA. I am worried NSW might have a different requirement. Thank you!



NB said:


> teentitan12 said:
> 
> 
> > My occupation does not have any additional requirement. But I'm on student visa sc500. So do you think I am eligible for them to consider?
> ...


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Good luck to you all on your invites for this fy 2019-20.

Can anyone have any guess on when can I get an invite for NSW 261314 with 80 points?

Your response is hight appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MaQ2017 said:


> Hi NB,
> Does NSW require full-time employment? Can you please share the link?
> 
> Accountants are required to work 20 hours only to get positive assessment from CPAA. I am worried NSW might have a different requirement. Thank you!


No idea

Drop an email to nsw and ask for clarification 

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you allowed to work full time ?
> Have you lodged an EOI under 189 ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB. I'm on student visa sc500 with limited working hours (40hours/fortnight). 
And I already lodged an EOI under 189 as well. 
So do you think they will consider me as a candidate for 190 NSW?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi NB. I'm on student visa sc500 with limited working hours (40hours/fortnight).
> And I already lodged an EOI under 189 as well.
> So do you think they will consider me as a candidate for 190 NSW?:fingerscrossed:


Is your Anzsco code on the restricted list ?

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Is your Anzsco code on the restricted list ?
> 
> Cheers


It is in "limited availability" category but it does not have "additional requirements" of currently living in NSW and having 1 year experience in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

teentitan12 said:


> It is in "limited availability" category but it does not have "additional requirements" of currently living in NSW and having 1 year experience in NSW.


Are you living and working in nsw currently ?
Do you have evidence that you have worked for the last 1 year for 40 hours per fortnight ?
It has to be in the Anzsco code you have applied for, not in any other job 

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you living and working in nsw currently ?
> Do you have evidence that you have worked for the last 1 year for 40 hours per fortnight ?
> It has to be in the Anzsco code you have applied for, not in any other job
> 
> Cheers


I am currently living in another state and I have not been working in the last 1 year either. 

But I don't understand why I need these requirements because my occupation does NOT require me to live and work in NSW to apply


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone receive invitation in ICT from NSW after this new occupation list publish(12-july-2019). 

Thanks.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

syedabraar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone receive invitation in ICT from NSW after this new occupation list publish(12-july-2019).
> 
> Thanks.


There will be one round this week


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi Kandeep,

Thanks for the update. I reckon, there is no invitation round system for visa 190. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Regards,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

syedabraar said:


> Hi Kandeep,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've confirmed over emails to people who asked 
They usually send invites on Fridays so this is the friday where people are expecting invites 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks buddy!!

If is this case, this weekend my file should pick. Let see, wait and watch!


Regards,


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi . How many rounds do they in a month ? Or just one like the 189 .


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Anju A said:


> Hi . How many rounds do they in a month ? Or just one like the 189 .


Only one


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

When did you submit your EOI?



syedabraar said:


> Thanks buddy!!
> 
> If is this case, this weekend my file should pick. Let see, wait and watch!
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anju A said:


> Hi . How many rounds do they in a month ? Or just one like the 189 .


There are no rounds in state sponsorship 
The states send pre invites whenever they want
They may send on all 30 days or not send even on 1 day 
It’s absolutely random and cannot be predicted 

Cheers


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

NB said:


> There are no rounds in state sponsorship
> The states send pre invites whenever they want
> They may send on all 30 days or not send even on 1 day
> It’s absolutely random and cannot be predicted
> ...


Hi,

I really confused now, some say there will be a NO around and some say it is round system(which they have called and confirmed)for visa 190 every month. Who to believe, and what is the correct process for the selection of EOI(candidate profile). I have checked the occupation ceiling is available for ANZSCO ( 2621 ). 

Folks, please guide and provide us the correct process as we are waiting since long and our career plan are depend on this, otherwise we have to look into other option like Canada immigration. 

Regards-


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

syedabraar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really confused now, some say there will be a NO around and some say it is round system(which they have called and confirmed)for visa 190 every month. Who to believe, and what is the correct process for the selection of EOI(candidate profile). I have checked the occupation ceiling is available for ANZSCO ( 2621 ).
> 
> ...


If you have any doubts, best to consult a Mara agent

Only they are authorised to give you Advice on immigration matters

Members here including me only share our experience with you

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

syedabraar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok rounds is a wrong word that's causing confusion 
They will send out invites in July, and they confirmed that over an email 
However, they may still decide not to do as preferences change- they are not bound as the 189 folks are. For 189, data needs to be published every month. No pressure on states for 190. 

But as they've said and also released the occupation list, seems there will be some invites tomorrow most probably. 

But no real scheduled rounds per se 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

I checked with iscah ..they said they might send out invites next week.


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

But keeping hopes high for tomorrow


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I checked the latest list uploaded today for Far South Coast and they too not calling Software Engineer 261313.
Also other regions does not include requirement for Software Engineer.

Is there anyone who got invite for 261313 code under 489 visa can suggest me how to proceed further.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey
Anybody received invitation from NSW?

They have sent invitations to people at 2:30pm


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi . Yes .my daughter got her preinvite . EOI 28/6/2019 . ANZCO 35311. Points 75+ 5 . Superior English . Inshore


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

* code 351311 chef. Onshore


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Anju A said:


> * code 351311 chef. Onshore


When did she submit eoi?


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

28/6/2019


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

How many years experience?



Anju A said:


> 28/6/2019


----------



## Anju A (Jul 20, 2019)

Three years .


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi All,

Any developer programmer got invite today ?


----------



## syedabraar (Jul 1, 2016)

Hello,

Did anyone received ICT invitation today?
If yes, Pls share the ANZSCO code. 

Regards-


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Hi 

I am with skill 511112 project administrator. submitted NSW on 18th july with 65plus 5 for 190. on 18th july to till then, my occupation is under high priority with no conditions. 

Chances of invite pls???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zinnerabegum said:


> Hi
> 
> I am with skill 511112 project administrator. submitted NSW on 18th july with 65plus 5 for 190. on 18th july to till then, my occupation is under high priority with no conditions.
> 
> Chances of invite pls???


No one can predict a state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

zinnerabegum said:


> Hi
> 
> I am with skill 511112 project administrator. submitted NSW on 18th july with 65plus 5 for 190. on 18th july to till then, my occupation is under high priority with no conditions.
> 
> Chances of invite pls???


Hi!

In the same boat as you, applied under the same occupation on 24/07/19 with 70 points. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Is there a new thread for NSW 190 1-July-2019?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Is there a new thread for NSW 190 1-July-2019?


Here you go:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-invitations-financial-year-2019-20-a-26.html


----------



## minivini30 (Sep 27, 2017)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> In the same boat as you, applied under the same occupation on 24/07/19 with 70 points. Fingers crossed!


Hi,

Please can you guide me on how to get skills assessed for the 511112: Program or Project Administrator code?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PSW (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone here with applied occupation as Production or plant engineer ? I have checked all forums but I cant find anyone. I am currently residing, working in nsw for more than a year and have ongoing job in my relevant field as Production or plant engineer. Currently I have 75 points with SS. Any chances to get invite for production or plant engineer occupation?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

PSW said:


> Anyone here with applied occupation as Production or plant engineer ? I have checked all forums but I cant find anyone. I am currently residing, working in nsw for more than a year and have ongoing job in my relevant field as Production or plant engineer. Currently I have 75 points with SS. Any chances to get invite for production or plant engineer occupation?


Unfortunately, there is no way to predict an invite. However, NSW seems to be currently focused towards sending invites to applicants working in NSW and with minimum one year of NSW work experience. So, good luck mate!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minivini30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you guide me on how to get skills assessed for the 511112: Program or Project Administrator code?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The assessing authority is vetassess 
You can check for more details in their website 

Cheers


----------



## PSW (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks mate


----------



## Dhruvin (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI with 85+5 points for NSW 190 with meeting the additional criteria on 23/08/2019. Any estimate on when I could receive my ITA from NSW? My current visa expires on 21st Sept and hence concerned. Any help is highly appreciated!
Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dhruvin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 85+5 points for NSW 190 with meeting the additional criteria on 23/08/2019. Any estimate on when I could receive my ITA from NSW? My current visa expires on 21st Sept and hence concerned. Any help is highly appreciated!
> Thanks !


No one can predict a preinvite 
Make sure that your current address reflects nsw correctly in the EOI 

Cheers


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello All, 

I have a question if person got a PR under 190 Skilled visa i understand person is obliged to stay in that state for 2 years. In the case if the person is not getting Job in Sponsored state can he apply for job and stay in other state without fulfilling the criteria of 190 skilled visa. Is it even allowed?

Please somebody guide based on there experience. 

Thanks


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question if person got a PR under 190 Skilled visa i understand person is obliged to stay in that state for 2 years. In the case if the person is not getting Job in Sponsored state can he apply for job and stay in other state without fulfilling the criteria of 190 skilled visa. Is it even allowed?
> 
> ...


I think you can but trouble would be that you will be facing lot many questions when are going for citizenship application and there are chances they may or may not issue the citizenship depending upon your justification to not staying in that particular state.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question if person got a PR under 190 Skilled visa i understand person is obliged to stay in that state for 2 years. In the case if the person is not getting Job in Sponsored state can he apply for job and stay in other state without fulfilling the criteria of 190 skilled visa. Is it even allowed?
> 
> ...


Many states have started enforcing the 2 year condition
Applicants who do not fulfil the conditions are being emailed and asked why their PR should not be cancelled
With increased computerisation, it’s very easy for the authorities to track where you live and work 

Cheers


----------



## chandrarcc (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi,

As per NSW website, you can appeal if your current stay visa is expiring. They will try to expedite.
You may drop an email to digital.services @ industry.nsw.gov.au
Please check their website for more information.


~Chandra


----------



## chandrarcc (Jan 1, 2019)

Dhruvin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 85+5 points for NSW 190 with meeting the additional criteria on 23/08/2019. Any estimate on when I could receive my ITA from NSW? My current visa expires on 21st Sept and hence concerned. Any help is highly appreciated!
> Thanks !


Hi,

As per NSW website, you can appeal if your current stay visa is expiring. They will try to expedite.
You may drop an email to digital.services @ industry.nsw.gov.au
Please check their website for more information.


~Chandra


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

dhruvin said:


> hi,
> 
> i have submitted my eoi with 85+5 points for nsw 190 with meeting the additional criteria on 23/08/2019. Any estimate on when i could receive my ita from nsw? My current visa expires on 21st sept and hence concerned. Any help is highly appreciated!
> Thanks !


123


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chandrarcc said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per NSW website, you can appeal if your current stay visa is expiring. They will try to expedite.
> You may drop an email to digital.services @ industry.nsw.gov.au
> ...


They will expedite the final invite only if you if you already have a pre invite
They will not issue a preinvite on priority just because your visa is expiring 
So your response is not applicable in his circumstances as he doesn’t have a preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> chandrarcc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi NB,
Could you please state what's the time lines after pre invite and what are the next steps I should be expecting after receiving a pre invite? MANY thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Hi NB,
> Could you please state what's the time lines after pre invite and what are the next steps I should be expecting after receiving a pre invite? MANY thanks


You submit your application to nsw website , upload the documents, pay the processing fees and wait for the final invite
It can take anywhere from 2 hours to 12 weeks

Cheers


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

NB said:


> saifyusuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


After the final invite what's the time line to get Visa? Appreciate it.thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> After the final invite what's the time line to get Visa? Appreciate it.thanks


2 weeks to 2 1.5 years

Cheers


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi All,

I have 75 points for 189 which aren't enough to receive ITA in recent times. I have just submitted my EoI and selected NSW for 190 to get 5 additional points and slightly improve my chances. 

My occupation is ICT Security. Maximum points in English and Work. Age 25 points. What are my chances of getting an invite from NSW?

Is there any other thing I can do (other than wait) to increase my chances of receiving an invite from NSW?

Many thanks for your responses.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ITSec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 75 points for 189 which aren't enough to receive ITA in recent times. I have just submitted my EoI and selected NSW for 190 to get 5 additional points and slightly improve my chances.
> 
> ...


Are you working in NSW ?
If not you are not even eligible to get a SS

You should check the state requirements thoroughly before depending on SS
Also please quote your Anzsco codes when asking a question 

Cheers


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thanks for your reply. My ANZSCO code is 262112, though I did mention ICT Security Specialist in the post.

As per anzscosearch.com, NSW, VIC, ACT and NT can sponsor 190 for 262112. Is there a better website that that guide which state can sponsor 190 for 262112 at 75 points? 

I am not working in Australia (and NSW), so as per your response NSW is out of question.

If someone has the knowledge of which state can sponsor 190 for 262112 at 75 points please guide me about the state, would really appreciate.

Thanks.



NB said:


> Are you working in NSW ?
> If not you are not even eligible to get a SS
> 
> You should check the state requirements thoroughly before depending on SS
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ITSec said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My ANZSCO code is 262112, though I did mention ICT Security Specialist in the post.
> 
> ...


Delta immigration also gives ANzsco wise which state sponsors it and the conditions 

But the best way is to go each state website and check

Cheers


----------



## jayavardhan.9 (Jul 12, 2017)

*NSW nomination whats app group*

Hello,
Is there any whatsapp group for 190 NSW nomination for system analyst?

If yes, please add me : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## ITSec (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks NB. Much appreciated.

Is there an active thread on ICT Security other than following:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...rity-specialist-262112-a-48.html#post14958666

Appreciate if you could direct me there also. 



NB said:


> Delta immigration also gives ANzsco wise which state sponsors it and the conditions
> 
> But the best way is to go each state website and check
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Kent Tran (Aug 26, 2019)

kiwifruit said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum but have been reading the threads for a few weeks.
> I am almost ready to submit my EOI pending the result of my practical skills assessment (this is compulsory for certain trades since April this year).
> ...


Hi kiwifruit,
* Can you share some experiences about practical test in Electricial filter through VET ? I am learning skill assessment for this .
My case :
1) Education: Bachelor of Electrical engineer in Vietnam.
2) Experience: 8 years in electric field in Vietnam ( currently still working in Vietnam)
3) English: PTE 65.
* Could you let me know, if I do skill assessment by TRA (RTO - aprroved VET) and outcome positive, whether I can claim 15 points for Education and 15 pts for Experience or nor ?

Appreciate if you can help me. Thanks!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All , Can we remove or take back child and spouse from already lodged 190 visa application. If so would they still need to go for medicals for the primary applicant to get his grant. I know there are costs incurred later to apply for partner visa, but have the need for it... Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All , Can we remove or take back child and spouse from already lodged 190 visa application. If so would they still need to go for medicals for the primary applicant to get his grant. I know there are costs incurred later to apply for partner visa, but have the need for it... Thanks


Yes you can do it in update us section in your immi account and if you remove then their medical is not required
Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes you can do it in update us section in your immi account and if you remove then their medical is not required
> Thanks


In that case, can I also remove just child from the application and the child need not go for Medicals or is it any different from what you mentioned



Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes you can do it in update us section in your immi account and if you remove then their medical is not required
> Thanks


Hi Arjun,
I read this online as below which contradicts what you said, how can we be sure...have you seen any one go through the same scenario

To satisfy the health requirements under the Skilled Migration programme, a medical examination, chest x-ray and possibly some laboratory or specialist tests are required. If applying for permanent residency a HIV test will also be required. 

All applicants for permanent residency, including the main applicant, spouse and any dependants, must be assessed against the health requirement. Even if the applicants spouse and any children are not included in the application they may still required to be assessed. 


Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

dakkin05 said:


> Arjun_123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you can do it in update us section in your immi account and if you remove then their medical is not required
> ...


Lol if someone is removed from application that supposed to mean that they are not travelling with the main applicant so why they need to go for a medical check?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Arjun_123 said:


> Lol if someone is removed from application that supposed to mean that they are not travelling with the main applicant so why they need to go for a medical check?


Because if they later want to travel and join their partner or family in Australia, DoHA doesn't want to have to split the family by refusing them, if they fail the medical at that time.

In fact refusing to let a family be together even when they fail medicals (after one member has already migrated) in some cases would breach International Conventions which Australia is a signatory to.

Assessing the whole family at the time of the first grant is not a perfect solution but it's better than finding out later, both for the applicant and for the Australian Government.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

kaju said:


> Because if they later want to travel and join their partner or family in Australia, DoHA doesn't want to have to split the family by refusing them, if they fail the medical at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Correct!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## imabunny (Oct 15, 2019)

Anyone 224711 Management Consultant receiving invite recently? Having 75 + 5 points. Hoping for the best


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

jayavardhan.9 said:


> Hello,
> Is there any whatsapp group for 190 NSW nomination for system analyst?
> 
> If yes, please add me : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Hi mate, 

Did you find any Whatsapp group?


----------

